# Euer größter Fauxpas



## Jaaber (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin ihr Buffies da draußen,

in diesem Thread würde ich gerne mal wissen, was euer größter Fauxpas (Faux-pas laut wikipedia: "frz. für 'falscher Schritt', 'Fehltritt") war.
Ich fange dann mal an:

Es war einmal ein kleiner Taurenjäger namens Jaaber, der wusste nicht so recht, was der Quest mit dem Namen "Die Zähmung des Biestes", bis ich auf ca. Level 25 gefragt wurde, warum ich kein Pet hätte... Naja war schon peinlich 

So, jetzt seid ihr dran 

MfG

Jaaber

PS: Hab' leider keinen Thread bei der SuFu gefunden, vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja eines Besseren belehren?


----------



## Arkoras (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Pala namens Arkoras, der wusste erst ab level 40 wozu die Bubble und der Ruhestein wirklich gedacht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2007)

In Wow gibt es da eigentlich wenig. Vieleicht dass ich erst so um Level 40 festgestellt habe dass man als Druide per Gestaltenwandel ausm Sheep kommt.

Ist immer nett wenn ich dann heutzutage auf Epic-behangene Level 70 Druiden treffe die das ganz offenbar noch nicht rausgefunden haben.


----------



## Mway (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war vor ca 2 Jahren ein kleiner Hunter der hat mit WOW angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (4. Dezember 2007)

mein größter fauxpas war es 2mal kara zu gehn. nach dem 2. mal hab ich gemerkt das raiden total sinnlos ist und ich nur meine zeit verchwende =)


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinem schurkigen Schurken ist es mir bisher auf dem Weg zur 70 2 mal passiert dass ich in einer Instanz statt Kopfnuss Hinterhalt oder Garrote (wie heißt der auf deutsch?) ausgeführt habe, einmal resultierte es in einem Wipe das andere mal haben alle inklusive mir überlebt. Sauer waren aber beide Gruppen - verständlicherweise *hüstel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich wusste nicht was denn grüne Items so besonderes bringen sollten und hab immer nur auf den Rüstungswert geschaut. Auf Level 20 wurde ich den Todesmienen irgendwann mal gefragt warum zu Teufel ich nur 380HP hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (4. Dezember 2007)

Dachte anfangs pve und pvp wären gleiche regeln
und entsprechend nicht daran gedacht, dass man restealthen kann im kampf 
-hat meine gesamte Kampfweise revolutioniert als ich davon erfahren hab^^
(und meinen 1on1 win/loose zähler deutlich steigen lassen)


----------



## TopFun (4. Dezember 2007)

Hab mit ca. 50 kapiert, was die verschiedenen Farben in der Berufsliste, Questlog, usw. bedeuten. Mit 35 hat mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Rar und Elite erklärt und mit 10 hab ich gemerkt, dass gelbe Mobs gut sind und rote nicht. ^^
Aber sowas wie nen Wipe hab ich eigentlich noch nie verursacht.

MfG TopFun


----------



## Lowblade (4. Dezember 2007)

Hab mit lvl 30 bemerkt das es mehr als nur einen Skilltree gibt :>


----------



## Anni777 (4. Dezember 2007)

In diesen Thread zu schauen, um belustigt die Posts der anderen zu lesen, Tikumes Post zu lesen, festzustellen, daß ich selbst Druide bin und....... rot anzulaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für den Hinweis Tikume, made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Gott sei dank bin ich grad 70 und nicht epic behangen *hihi*)


----------



## Urian (4. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal eine kleine blutelf paladina, die total vergessen hatte das klassenquest zum rezzen zu machen. die grp hat sich in hdw sehr belustigt.


----------



## Vulshok (4. Dezember 2007)

Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem hab ich meinen Ruhestein aus Platzgründen weggeworfen und musste nen GM fragen, wo ich nen neuen herbekomme. Nen Freund (Er hat mit mir angefangen WoW zu spielen) hat mir geraten den Char zu löschen und einen neuen zu erstellen damit ich den Ruhestein wieder habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (4. Dezember 2007)

Als ich zum ersten mal gespielt hab ( PTR mit nem Account vom Freund ) wusste ich nicht wozu skillen gut ist und hab einfach immer alles durchgeklickt ( immer so die ersten Reihen >.< )


----------



## Carnificis (4. Dezember 2007)

also sowas wie nicht zu wissen wozu der ruhestein ist und so hatte ich nicht, weil ich mich bevor ich anfing zu spielen ausfühlich über WoW informiert hab und da mein Bruder vor mir anfing und ich ihn dann fragte wenn ich was net wusste.

aber mein größter fehltritt war anzunehmen es sein total easy eine große gilde aufzubauen, in nem andern online-game das ich vorher spielte war es mehr als nur easy^^


----------



## Carnificis (4. Dezember 2007)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich meinen Ruhestein aus Platzgründen weggeworfen u...


 dazu hab ich ne frage undzwar als ich WoW gestrartet hab und mir meinen char den ich spielen wollte aussuchte, dann kommt ja immer das ladefenster und unten über dem ladebalken steht immer ein Tipp. Bei mir hies er wie folgt:Sie können sich jederzeit einen Ruhestein bei jedem Gastwirten abholen.
heist es wenn ich ihn wegwerfe krieg ich nen neuen oder wie soll ich das verstehen???
und hat es schon jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## Vulshok (4. Dezember 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> heist es wenn ich ihn wegwerfe krieg ich nen neuen oder wie soll ich das verstehen???
> und hat es schon jemand ausprobiert?



Ja du bekommst einen neuen, und genau das hat mir der GM vor 2 Jahren auch gesagt.


----------



## Dunham (4. Dezember 2007)

ich hab erst mit lvl 50 buffed genutzt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpecialAgent (4. Dezember 2007)

mir ging es ähnlich wie Thedynamike ich hab einfach die klamotten angezogen die ich so fand. Ich wussta zwar das grün beeser ist als grau aber mit den werten wusst ich noch nicht so richtig was anzufangen somit hatte mal 20er wl damals ne menge beweglichkeit und stärke 

mfg


----------



## Scandiaca (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal eine kleine Troll Jägerin mit Testaccount, die im Startgebiet auf einen guten Mitspielr traf und sich schließlich, nicht gewusst wie oder warum, in die Gilde inviten ließ. Alles schön und gut. Nun wollte eine große 70ger Hexenmeisterin der Gilde dieser kleinen Jägerin eine Freude machen. Sie ritt extra nach Durotar, um ihr eine Netherstofftasche zu bringen. Doch als sie von ihrem Mount abstieg, erwiederte die Jägerin nur keck: Die Tasche ist ja schön und gut, aber das tolle Schwert deines Dämonen da, das hätt' ich noch viel lieber. 
Die Geschichte sorgt heute noch für Gelächter im TS. >:<


----------



## Grimdhoul (4. Dezember 2007)

SpecialAgent schrieb:


> mir ging es ähnlich wie Thedynamike ich hab einfach die klamotten angezogen die ich so fand. Ich wussta zwar das grün beeser ist als grau aber mit den werten wusst ich noch nicht so richtig was anzufangen somit hatte mal 20er wl damals ne menge beweglichkeit und stärke
> 
> mfg


klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

ich hab die üblichen newbie-fehler begangen^^ sonst noch was?
hmm... bsf ausgelassen , gedacht mit healskillung kann man in inis gut tanken(druide) atm fällt mir nichts mehr ein^^


----------



## Näcrö (4. Dezember 2007)

es gab auch mal einen kleinen Nachtelf jäger der mit level 13 weil im langweilig war ins ödland gelauen ist und dort starb und am friedhof wiederkam. und der ruhestein wurde unter dem kommentar: "kann ich nich verkaufen, also weg damit" aus dem inventar gekickt. tja selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evvr (4. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal ein kleienr schurke der war lvl 50 und wurde gfragt wieso er keine gifte hätte >_< naja dann habe ich mal die qs gemacht =P


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2007)

mit lvl 25 hab ich noch immer nicht kapiert wozu finte ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomona (4. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mich bis lvl 20 immer geärgert dass ich immer so schnell sterbe und eine keine quest machen kann ohne mindestens einmal zu sterben. hab mich immer geärgert, dass meine zauber einfach unterbrochen wurden von den mobs, bis mir dann ein freund erzählt hat, dass ein magier kein nahkämpfer ist und sich seine gegner vom leib halten muss... ab dem zeitpunkt hat des spiel dann auch wieder mehr spaß gemacht und ich konnte schneller leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betrella (4. Dezember 2007)

nun so ein richtiger faux pas ist mir nicht passiert, ausser das ich ab und zu mal irgendwo runterfalle. z.bsp. in den Krater von Un goro, ich kam dann nicht mehr an den meinen Body und musste mich von einem Gm freisetzen lassen. :-(  Und ganz am Anfang bin ich mal vom Schiff ins Meer gefallen.


----------



## Maredinx (4. Dezember 2007)

Klassischer Hunterfehler.... ich habe einmal meine eigene Eisfalle gedottet... durfte mir dann 1/2Std im TS aus Barlow's Hunterreport zitieren lassen.


----------



## Snakker (4. Dezember 2007)

Hab erst mit ca. 55 gemerkt, dass ich als Feral Druide nich Int  und willenskraft, sondern Beweglichkeit und Stärke benötige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Greez  Snakker


----------



## Rafaeolo (4. Dezember 2007)

"wer hat da das Add gebannt"
(bei garr letztes add auf 1%)^^


----------



## zirus_bubbles (4. Dezember 2007)

Das schlimste was mir passiert ist na ja hab erst mit lvl 50 erfahren das ein mage solo ports kann oder gro ports und dann ging das lvl auch viel schneller XD


----------



## Dardinio (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein Kleiner Tauren Krieger .namens Dardinio der.. mit lvl 35 immer noch keine Bersi und Deff Haltung hatte ... Und Im Kloster mit 2hwaffe und kampfhaltung tankte


----------



## Thyphon (4. Dezember 2007)

mein größter fehler?
omg das is bestimmt so peinlich das ichs verdräcngt hab..^^
weil spontan fällt mir nix ein..
...
ahh doch:
ich habe extrem lange gebraucht warum es nicht geht, das man WAFFENHAND-waffen in die schildhand legt.. xD
und ich dachte immer dps (und sonst nix)zählt..
deswg auch tank - natürlich ohne beidhändigkeit.. -.-^^
und einen dolch mit 1.3.. xDD
und noch was:
hab als tank auf ne caster waffe gewürfelt weil - *ultraschäm - die mehr DPS.. xD als meine derzeitige hatte..
der krieger wurde mit steigender spielerfahunrg gelöscht und jetz bin ich schurke..
da ich BEIDHÄNDIGKEIT sehr schätze.. xDDD

mfg


----------



## Xerodod (4. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter "fauxpas" war, das ich nen NPC für nen Spieler gehalten hab und ihn vollgelabert hab und mich dann geärgert hab, dass er mir nicht geantwortet hat xD


----------



## Moerbinho (4. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinen damaligen Styleklamotten in die Arena gehen.
Mein Partner fande das damals nicht so lustig als ich mit 4k hp in der Arena stand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rambox (4. Dezember 2007)

auch auf gefahr hin das ich zum dümmsten Warri aller Zeiten werde^^

Es war einmal ein kleiner Kriger der hat erst am lvl 51 erfahren das man für andere Kampfhaltungen eine Questreihe bestehen musste...

Er wurde selbst vom GM ausgelacht *schnief*


----------



## Varot (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war mal ein kleiner Menschen Schurke auf nem Privatme Server, der unbedingt ins Hinterland wollte und dan ganzen weg um die Küste zu schwimmen nur um heruaszufinde das da ne Horde statt war! Gesegnet sei der Verstohlenheitsmodus sonst wäre ich nicht mal vom Geisterheiler weggekommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

mir is noch was eingefallen XD

und zwar der versuch,im brachland, einen LEERWANDLER in die gilde zu inv (war nicht meine hab noch vorher gefragt ob ich das darf XD...)


----------



## Minastirit (4. Dezember 2007)

hmm mit meinem druiden (erster char)

da waren die noch sau schlecht ..^^

Ich bekomme sone q in der ich was töten muss um eine bär form zu bekommen. klingt cool .. naja den typ hab ich nicht gefunden. ^^ kolege hat gesagt geh in die hauptstadt und mach /2 und schreib da was naja nachdem ich ca 50 mal geschrieben hab ob mir einer sagen kann was ich tun muss hat mir dann ein 60er geholfen ;d

und skillung dachte ich am anfang das man nur klicken muss und keine punkte braucht. naja ich hab dann gm ticket geschrieben und gesagt das ich keine punkte verteilen kann. (1 punkt an 100 zu verteilen geht wohl nicht -.-)


----------



## Frekii (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war mal en 40er Hunter auf Beastmaster geskillt der erfahren hat dass man seinem Pet auch skills beibringen kann und nicht nur mit Knurren 1 rumrennen muss :S

Der selbe arme Jäger hat mit lvl 60 erst gemerkt dass in seiner Leiste Aspekt des Falken 1 lag und nicht 9 wie es sein sollte. +20 Distanzangriffskraft mit 60... hatte was..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (4. Dezember 2007)

wo ich mit WoW angefangen habe hatt ich ein hunter riesengroßer fehler da ich hunter überhauptnicht spielen kann und dann hab ich einfach den skillbaum die ersten rein gemacht und ihr könnt euch denken wie viel dmg ich gemacht habe ^^


----------



## Skulldemon (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Druide namens Elliphas der so ca mit lvl 40 bemerkt hat, dass int und willenskraft nicht so doll für nen feral sind xD

Achja, das übliche sonst halt, z.b. habe ich einen großen Drang irgendwo runter zufallen xD
Einma im Eschental in son Loch aus Wurzeln als Geist gefallen... musste n Ticket schreiben, das schon 5 stunden später beantwortet wurde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal vor laaanger Zeit, so 6 Monate nach dem Release von WOW, da entdeckte ein kleiner Level 54er Paladin, was ein Richturteil ist...

Ich hab glatt im Spellbook über das Icon zum Auslösen des Richturteils hinweg gelesen und durch reinen Zufall bin ich eines Tages beim blättern daran hängen geblieben.

Von allen Kommentaren, die mir dazu unterkamen, war der eines Paladinkollegen am besten: "Du hast 54 Level geschafft ohne einmal ein Richturteil einzusetzen??? Mann bist Du gut!" Er war echt beeindruckt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-Reaper (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mit World of Warcraft angefangen, das war wohl mein grösster Fehltritt...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (4. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinem erstel Char hab ich´s iwie verplant mir immer neue Skills zu kaufen - traurig aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (4. Dezember 2007)

> Ich hab mit World of Warcraft angefangen, das war wohl mein grösster Fehltritt...



Kann mich dem anschließen :

WoW hat mich verändert ich bin gespannt wann es ´´klack´´ macht und ich verstehe und so vieles ändere.

PS: Ich weiß ich bin ein menschliches Wrack. /psycho off

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## sTereoType (4. Dezember 2007)

mein größter fauxpas war es mit meinem ersten char, ein mage, bei meinem stab nicht auf seine attribute wie intelligenz zu gucken, sondern auf den schaden den er macht^^


----------



## Tennissocke (4. Dezember 2007)

man soll nie auf kleine tier schiesen die vor einem dicken fetten boss rum laufen (in einer instanz) ne ne ist ned gut ... vor allem wenn man ein holy priester ist und grad einen wipe hinter sich hat ... 

die menge freute sich als der kleine nette priester den dicken bösen elite boss zu sich in die gruppe holte :-)

tja ... ich war der held des abends dann :-) . öhm der priester meine ich


----------



## Tennissocke (4. Dezember 2007)

man soll nie auf kleine tier schiesen die vor einem dicken fetten boss rum laufen (in einer instanz) ne ne ist ned gut ... vor allem wenn man ein holy priester ist und grad einen wipe hinter sich hat ... 

die menge freute sich als der kleine nette priester den dicken bösen elite boss zu sich in die gruppe holte :-)

tja ... ich war der held des abends dann :-) . öhm der priester meine ich


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

druide. lv5.
mach alles mit seinem stab nieder.
zauber? kennt er nicht.
der stab geht kaputt.
kein geld für repkosten.
der druide geht in die ewigen charlöschungs-gründe.
dem neuen druiden werden zauber gezeigt.
der druide wird lv 68.
ich will wieder wow spielen! XD


----------



## Missii (4. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir war es das ich mit lvl 45 rausgefunden habe das man auch meucheln kann ohne verstohlen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei einem Kumpel war es das er über 2 Stunden sich mit "Hordlern" geboxt hat und dann zu mir meinte die Sau hat verstärkung geholt kannst du auch kommen?^^
Am ende stand er an Tarens Mühle und hat sich mit den Wachen geboxt^^.


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal eine Gnomin namens Heavens, eine Kriegerin müsst ihr wissen!Sie war stolz und stark, ging immer auf jeden Angehörigen der Horde Fraktion los, schreiend und Axt schwingend stürmen sie dann los, aber wenn es dann ein Magier war wurde sie immer in der Frostnova des Magiers gefangen und starb unzählige Male deswegen!Eines Tages erzählte sie ihre Leiden ihrer Gnomfreundin, eine Beherscherrin der bösen Magie und der Dämonen!Heavens's Gnomenfreundin lachte daraufhin lauthalts auf und sagte:"Liebe Heavens wir sind Gnome wir finden immer einen Weg deshalb haben wir doch [Etfesslungskünstle]"Überglücklich zog Heavens daraufhin los und suchte sich einen Magier der Horde!Als der Magier sie erblickte, begann er eine Frostnova herbeizuzaubern, doch als sie vollbracht war benutze Heavens[Entfesslungkünstler], kam aus der Frostnova heraus und streckte den Magier nieder!

ENDE


----------



## Varnamys (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte damals fast schon mit WoW aufgehört bevor ich überhaupt erst so richtig begonnen hatte, weil meine Jägerin chronisch pleite war, konnte mir nicht mal neue Fähigkeiten kaufen... bis ich mit Lvl 18 entdeckte, dass man im Auktionshaus einen 20er Packen leichtes Leder für mehr als 1Silber50 verkaufen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

UND ich war der festen Überzeugung ich könnte NIE WIEDER mit dem Charakter in diesem Spiel einen tierischen Begleiter zähmen als ich die Lvl10 Jägerquest im ersten Anlauf versaut hatte. Ich hatte ernsthaft die Pisse in den Augen stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein dummer Zwerg der aufgrund eines Laggs sich 3mal das gleiche Mount gekauft hatte und damit pleite war.


----------



## DamokIes (4. Dezember 2007)

Bin mit meiner Priesterin das erste Mal in der BRS.Wies sich gehört im TS.
Der Leiter erklärt grad den nächsten Pull. (Wir standen oben auf dem Gang im Raum mit den Eiern)

Leiter: "Bla bla blub. Nicht am Rand stehen.Bla bla.Die schubsen euch runter.Laber."
Ich:     "Hey! Ich kann da unten was anklicken! Was issn das?"
Leiter:  "Bla bla Rhababer... Blub.Nicht die Aggro klauen! Bla."
Ich:     "Ist das ne Quest,die ich annehmen kann?
Leiter:  "*stille*"
Ich:      "Was heißt denn Vater Flamme?"
Leiter:  "*stille*"
Ich:     "Ich hops da mal schnell runter.Bin gleich wieder da."
Leiter:  "Und denkt an meine Worte! Bla.Blub. Ich pulle jetzt."
Ich:      "*klick*"
Leiter:  "WO ZUR HÖLLE KOMMEN DIE GANZEN MOBS HER???"

Das war mein erster Leeroy. Ich hab sehr gelacht. Die anderen fandens nicht so lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Vater Flamme hab ich heute noch zur Mahnung in meinem Bankfach liegen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercroc (4. Dezember 2007)

Wollt ihr damit behaupten,dass ihr dem Tank in der entscheidenden Phase eines Bosskampfs noch nie "Segen des Schutzes" gegeben habt <--- .Das hat gerockt,sag ich euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Iboshi (4. Dezember 2007)

Hiho passt vielelicht nicht hierher aber wollte mal wiessen ob mir pls jemadn sagen kann wo ich die bilder as der 'Signatur herbekomme wo Mr.T und die bild mit dem schami spruch herbekomme

Thx schonmal Ibo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moriath (4. Dezember 2007)

Als ich das erste Mal Warsong mit Stufe 19 war, hab ich mit /y rumgeschriehen, dass der Typ der die Flagge hatte "sie doch endlich darein stellen sollte." Ich wusste nicht, dass man, wenn beide Seiten die Flagge haben, erst die eigene zurückerobern muss... Und alle haben mich ausgelacht! War aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (4. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal ein kleiner jäger auf ca 23. er bekam in theramore eine quest, für die er nach aubergine musste. er versuchte dann durch die düstermarschen und weiter durchs land hindurch dahin zu kommen.

jedoch starb er ein paar mal. er hat dann die quest aus dem questlog gelöscht und sich beim geistheiler wiederbelebt. etwa mit lvl 30 merkte er, das man ja auch auf anderem wege nach aubergine hätte kommen können.


----------



## Kigan (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zwar folgendes, was ist nun mittlerweile fast 2,5 Jahren WoW immer noch nicht weiß^^

Wieso sind einige Namen der Mitspieler in Grün angezeigt und andere in Blau? Z.b. Wenn man in Ironforge im AH steht, sind einige Spieler-Namen Grün und andere Blau. (ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich meine)

Grüße


----------



## Alfadir (4. Dezember 2007)

Manche haben PVP aktiviert (grün), manche nicht (blau) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (4. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal ein lvl60 tauren hunter der den char gelöscht hatte (weil aufhören und so) und 4 monate später merkt, dass er doch noch spielen will :{


----------



## Zinksoldat (4. Dezember 2007)

blau=pvp aus
grün=pvp an 

also die einen sin für die horde/allys attackbar und die andren net sondern erst wenn sie angreifen


----------



## Seifenblase (4. Dezember 2007)

FERT schrieb:


> es war einmal ein lvl60 tauren hunter der den char gelöscht hatte (weil aufhören und so) und 4 monate später merkt, dass er doch noch spielen will :{





Lass dir einfach von nem Gm den Charr widerherrstellen, oder ists nach 4Monaten schon zu späääät? 
Ich weiss es nicht, aber ein Versuch ists doch wert?

Schönen Abend noch..


----------



## Shadaim (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich war damals mit meiner alten Gilde "`s Leben is hart" im Un'Goro-Krater unterwegs und wir entdeckten eine PvP-geflaggte Gruppe Hordies. Nach einigem hin und her hatten wir einen schließlich umzingelt. 
Er kniete sich nieder und winselte um Gnade - und da habe ich aus Versehen (ich bin ein guter Mensch!) die falsche Maustaste gedrückt. Meine Freunde haben mit zugeschlagen - und seitdem hatte unsere Gilde für wenige Wochen einen üblen Ruf auf der Hordenseite von unserem alten Server weg...

Das war mein größter Fehlschritt... und Eurer?


----------



## Brezelmann (4. Dezember 2007)

Ein Hexenmeister namens Brezelmann wurde stellv. Gildenchef und stellte fest, dass er befördern und degradieren kann. Ein paar Klicks später war ein sehr guter Gildenmember auf dem untersten Rang. Und dieser war auch grade online und nicht sehr begeistert. Habs gleich korrigiert, trotzdem peinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dacct (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab früher viel Mist gemacht, der wohl so schlimm ist, dass ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern kann.

Aber dafür an andere. Ich war mit einem Hunterkollegen in ZF, der Casterstab ist gedroppt. Der Priest macht natürlich NEEEED drauf, der Hunter auch, mit der Begründung: "Der mach mehr dmg als mein Schwert!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten sind Leute lustig, die nicht wissen was reppen ist und sich neue Sachen schneidern =)


----------



## Deretor (4. Dezember 2007)

Also es war ein kleine jäger namens kalorak der mit lv 15 gemerkt hatt das man sachen auch reparieren kann und sie nicht wegschmeißen muss wen se kaput sind ich habs dan erst gemerkt als mich jemand gefragt hatt warum ich nur mit feusten kämpfe da hab ich gesagt war alles kaputt und hab noch nichts neues gefunden das war echt peinlich XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (4. Dezember 2007)

das peinlichste war von mir mit einem 10er menschen durch  brennende steppe und dann durch senngende schlucht zu laufen weil man am loch modan was abgeben muss!!! *schäm* damals war der geistheiler mein bester freund....
.... und ist es heute (zu) oft auch noch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (4. Dezember 2007)

POuh ... mir passierte so vieles-.-

Ork krieger erstellt zack ersten WoW Stunden ... danach musste ich früh off mit lvl 6...
danach ( war Aegewynn server) stand da Warteschlange Server ist zu voll .
ich wechselte den Realm und mach einen Krieger wieder lvl 6... danach wollt ich einen jäge diesmal ally und löschte den ( Andere Server waren Unbekannt ) und machte den Hunter ... danach machte ich mir wieder einen ork Krieger ( Hunter musste gelöscht werden ... ) danach hatte ich kein bock mehr löschte den Krieger bemerkte das mit dem Realms machte OHNE GRUND  einen Schamanen ich dachte bis lvl 16 das ich Magier wäre ... bis einer in Ragefire meinte du bist Schamane ... Kek!
Ich war endlich LvL 40 ... lalala ich wollte unbedingt einen Terrorwolf ... vor Freude und Hektik habe ich so schnell gedrückt das es ein Waldwolf war :'(
Oder ich bin am Ashenvale baum runtergefallen ( überall wo man tief fallen kann , ja darauf wirke ich Magnetich ) und so in der Mitte an einem Ast gestorben ... bin überall rumgelaufen Später antwortete ein GM ok such nach deiner Leiche ich so Ich suche so lange schon .... ( war schon an der Insel 10x rum ) danach hatte er Mitleid gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder im Kloster da wollte ich irgendwie Tanken ja ... die gruppe hatte mich nicht gelassen ... dann in der Kathedrale pullte ich Morgraine samt Mobs ... war klarer Whipe.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2007)

Kigan schrieb:


> Wieso sind einige Namen der Mitspieler in Grün angezeigt und andere in Blau? Z.b. Wenn man in Ironforge im AH steht, sind einige Spieler-Namen Grün und andere Blau. (ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich meine)


Die grünen sind PvP geflagged.


----------



## Yagilius (4. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Hexenmeister Yagilius fragte im Channel wo die Quest "Ein feuchter düsterer Ort" zu machen ist darauf antwortete eine "FRAU" na wo wohl.. da musst du dich bei einer Frau melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (4. Dezember 2007)

mir is noch was eingefallen: ich wusste erst mit LVLV 36 was ein DD ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja egal jetzt weiß ichs ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (4. Dezember 2007)

Ahjo mein Fehltritt...

Ich habe mich ja lange Jahre gegen WoW gewehrt ... irgendwann bei nem Kumpel dann ma reingeschnuppert ... ist echt amüsant mit nem Priester Healspells auf nen feindlichen Mob zu casten ... der wollt einfach net Down gehen ... bis ich mich beim Geisterheiler wiederfand ^^

Und sonst halt so Sachen wie sie die Mages machen ... 
Rote Mobs? Lecker, Erdbeere ... Oh, hallo Bob ...
Während des Helloween Dings da ... Fledermaus? Cool ... mal in Schergrat von der Brücke springen und dann langsamer Fall casten ... sieht sicher geil aus ... hat nur leider 2G gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vollkornbrot (4. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal ein tauren krieger der mit  lvl 28 gemerkte hatte dass es quests gibt und 2 lvl später entdeckte wie diese funktionieren^^


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (4. Dezember 2007)

Es war zu allererst ein lvl 20 Druide der herausfand das Grüne Rüstungs Teile besser als Weiße sind und das man Rüstung auch reppen kann und nicht immer neu kaufen muss

und selbiger Druide der mit lvl 30 Herausfand das es ein AH gibt ^^

und als 3. und letztes ein lvl 40 magier der beim kauf seiner Portalzauber herausfand das er sich schon viel früher hätte selbst Teleportiern können <-- da hab ich mich richtig geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesius (4. Dezember 2007)

gruene Spieler sind freundlich und pvp-geflaggt
Blau sind einfach nur freundlich^^

Ich habe bis lvl 16 felsenfest daran geglaubt das man den Ruhestein nur einmal benutzen kann und er dann verschwindet und man keinen neuen bekommt.


----------



## AzuzA (4. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich mit meinem ersten Char nach 7 Tagen level 6 erreicht hat, hab ich bei einem Kumpel gezockt und der hat mir dann erzählt dass es Q's gibt und wie man die annimmt. Ich kann vorher nur normalen Klick und der Rechtsklick war halt für's Zielen da... , wär ich so nie draufgekommen.
Kommt halt davon wenn man sich NICHTS durchliest und alles schnell wegklickt^^.

Naja und das Bedarf und Gier System zu durchblicken hat mich auch so manche freundschaft gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem dacht ich immer ich verarsch die ganzen großen wenn ich (mit lvl 7) unsichtbar an ihnen vorbei gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## o0Miller0o (4. Dezember 2007)

Deretor schrieb:


> Also es war ein kleine jäger namens kalorak der mit lv 15 gemerkt hatt das man sachen auch reparieren kann und sie nicht wegschmeißen muss wen se kaput sind ich habs dan erst gemerkt als mich jemand gefragt hatt warum ich nur mit feusten kämpfe da hab ich gesagt war alles kaputt und hab noch nichts neues gefunden das war echt peinlich XD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum glück wurden mir bisher solche Peinlichkeiten erspart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (4. Dezember 2007)

Hab bis ca level 50 keine Bank geused und bis 60 keinen Beruf gehabt


----------



## Piloria (4. Dezember 2007)

sollte damals in mc die ziele markieren und habe lucifron bodygepullt...peinlich peinlich xD 40 man wipe ...


----------



## Lowblade (4. Dezember 2007)

Eins der peinlicheren Sachen war als ich mal Raiden war also Plündermeister undso und wir hatten einem im Raid mit nem 70er weiblichen BE Priest und er hatte echt so ne Mädchenstimmt und ich hab ihn den ganzen Raidüber mit den weiblichen Artikeln undso angeredet und am ende des raides fragen mich mal so alle wieso ich ihn immer mit sie verarscht habe -.-
Naja vll jetz vom erzählen her ned peinlich aber wenn du selbst Raidleader bist und dir sowas passiert ist das ned angenehm


----------



## gyspoxxx (4. Dezember 2007)

Scandiaca schrieb:


> Es war einmal eine kleine Troll Jägerin mit Testaccount, die im Startgebiet auf einen guten Mitspielr traf und sich schließlich, nicht gewusst wie oder warum, in die Gilde inviten ließ. Alles schön und gut. Nun wollte eine große 70ger Hexenmeisterin der Gilde dieser kleinen Jägerin eine Freude machen. Sie ritt extra nach Durotar, um ihr eine Netherstofftasche zu bringen. Doch als sie von ihrem Mount abstieg, erwiederte die Jägerin nur keck: Die Tasche ist ja schön und gut, aber das tolle Schwert deines Dämonen da, das hätt' ich noch viel lieber.
> Die Geschichte sorgt heute noch für Gelächter im TS. >:<




mein grösster fehler war damals wo ich wow angefangen habe als erst char n schamanen zu erstellen weil ich ne klasse wollte die richtig demage macht aber mit zaubern wusste nciht das es magier auch als klasse gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powertube (4. Dezember 2007)

hm ich habe damals nicht gewusst wie man in der gruppe korrekt lootet und in meiner ersten ini (grotte) einfach alles mit bedarf gelootet, da sich bedarf für mich einfach sozialer anhörte als gier. ^^ wurde dann relativ schnell aufgeklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex_ander (4. Dezember 2007)

Mein Hexer hat erst mit lvl 60 bemerkt, dass er Flüche auf mehrere Gegner casten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin öfters vorm Rechner eingeschlafen. 
Einmal habe ich na knappe stunde mit zwei freunden leute für brd gesucht und als alle vor der instanz angekommen sind war ich friedlich mitm kopf auf dem schreibtisch am razzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Ein anderes mal bin ich beim loot verteilen in zul gurub eingeschlafen.... als ich gute 10 minuten vom freund per telefon geweckt wurde musste ich feststellen, das es (bis auf den freund am tele) keiner gemerkt hatte ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alfadir (4. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, ich hab anfangs auch immer Bedarf geklickt, da ich dachte, wenn ich das klicke, bekommt derjenige das Item, der es am meisten braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde aber dann auch schnell aufgeklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit meinem Jäger hab ich anfangs auch fast nur auf Rüstungswert und Waffen DPS anstatt auf Stats geguckt... Hauptsache blau war auch son regelmäßiger Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K43N (4. Dezember 2007)

lvl 58aushilfsheiler in mc alle gehen an den wichteln vorbei nur mich ham se sehr gemocht und ich konntes mir überhaupt nicht erklären warumm die zu mir gerannt sind obwohl ich genau den gleichen weggegangen bin wie die andern naja irgendwer meinte dann was mit lvl zu nidrig hohe aggrorange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und in hdw grad katzenform und am durchschleichen mitnen paar friends nur irgendwie wurde ich immer entdeckt obwohl ich doch ducken benutzt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten kA hab immer sofort gefragt wenn was unklar war weil fragen und als noob darstehen > fehler machen und keinen skill haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (4. Dezember 2007)

der grösste fauxpas...na ja ich hab zu anfang als pala generell zorn der gerechtigkeit mit segen der Rettung verwechselt...toll als tank^^


----------



## Rimbl (4. Dezember 2007)

So folgendes: ich lese mir das Zauberbuch des Untoten Priesters auf Level 18 durch. Merke dann bei den Klassenfähigkeiten (die jeder hat) das ich 300 % länger tauchen kann. So ich ab ins wasser und tauchen und schwimmen und tauchen soweit es geht. So irgendwann bin ich dann gestorben (bin aber sehr weit gekommen).
So ich ab mit dem Geist zur leiche denke mir nichts. Auf einmal sehe ich den Balken "Erschöpfung". Verdammt denke ich mir so jetzt musste dich zum ufer sterben lassen. Am anfang war ich sogar am verzweifeln weil ich dachte ich komme da nie raus und muss mir nen neuen Char erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja War damals noch sehr neu im geschäft und wusste nicht das es einen Geistheiler gibt.
Wohin neugirde einen treiben kann. Unglaublich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funnykov (4. Dezember 2007)

ich stand vor vashj mit meiner gilde und hab die taktik nich gelesen... tat dann weh als ich plötzlich den strider kiten sollte xD (bin hunter)


----------



## Lorille (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe damals mit meiner Level 40 Priesterin (zu Gründerzeiten, als MC noch unangetastet war) festgestellt, dass man die Skilltrees auch runterscrollen kann.


----------



## Jaaber (4. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, das mit dem Loot ist mir auch passiert, dachte die Würfel wären schon OK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als PM in Kara Loot falsch verteilt war auch nich ohne, <3 GMs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst mehr hören, sehr unterhaltsam das Ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (4. Dezember 2007)

habe gedacht, man könne nur was in die bank tun, wenn man nen taschenplatz kauft.

war dann pleite, hatte aber ne grooooosse bank xD


----------



## atischa (4. Dezember 2007)

Es gab mal eine kleine Schamanin die mit lvl 20 gemerkt hatt das das erd totm fehlt....=) naja dann noch 3-4 stunden gegangen bis ich rausfand wo ich die quest den finde^^(aber das feuertotem hatte ich=))


----------



## Scarloc. (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mein erstes Mal WoW gespielt, als ich bei nem Freund war und der kurz essen musste, als er grad in bsf war (24 rouge oder so)
da hat er mir halt gesagt welche tasten ich drücken soll und ich fands halt toll bin rumgerannt und erstmal hats keiner gemerkt..
nur seine gilde fands nich so toll als ich mal imemr bedarf gemacht hab und ne 10er tasche aus der truhe ohne /rnd genommen hab ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja und ihr werdet es nicht glauben aber man kann als hunter (n00b) für diese Krabbenquests (die viecher im wasser halt) 4 stunden brauchen kann..
und es sind halt nur 2 q xD


----------



## kommz (4. Dezember 2007)

Einer aus unsrer alten Gilde ist als lvl 20 Krieger noch mit Stoffsachen rumgerannt, weil er meinte sie schauen schöner aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalda (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe nie blöde Anfängerfragen im Allgemeinen Channel gestellt, weil ich erst mit Level 55 gerafft habe, wie ich in die Öffentlichen Channels poste (Also Handel, Allgemein, Weltverteidigung etc)
Gegenstände posten hat auch eine Weile gedauert.

Oh und das "betrachten" habe ich erst nach über einem Jahr gerafft. Ich hab mich immer gewundert, wenn mich Leute gefragt haben, woher ich Gegenstand XYZ hätte - ich dachte immer, die hätten dann irgendein Addon dafür.

Und das "alte" Würfelsystem hat auch diverse Konflitke ausgelöst, weil es auf Server a) anders gehandhabt wurde als auf Server b).
Für alle die noch nicht so lange spielen: Früher (vor dem Zul Gurub Patch ) konnte man nur Bedarf würfeln oder ganz passen, weswegen z.b. bei jedem noch so blöden grünen Crap jeder erstmal s oder n gepostet hat für sell oder need. Einige Gruppen haben aber auch j oder n gemacht, für ja oder nein - und wenn man dann nicht aufgepasst hat, ob n jetzt need oder nein heißt....hui ui ui.
Da stand man manchmal ungewollt als Ninjalooter da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe es bis lvl 50 ohne Evocation geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss dazu sagen, bis zum naxx/Magierpatch musste man Evo skillen. Da war ich lvl 30. Ich fand den Spell total toll und wollte ihn auch unbedingt bekommen, aber als er dann plötzlich verschwunden war..naja war halt weg.
Irgendwann im Tempel habe ich dann den anderen Magier gefragt, was das denn für eine tolle blaue Säule ist, die er da immer Castet. Und wurde erstmal ooordentlich über meine Klasse aufgeklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(War übrigens auch auf der Treppe in ZF immer sehr witzig. Ich trinke in jeder noch so kleinen Pause, der andere Magier..nicht ;D)


----------



## Decelkazaar (5. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmalein kleiner hexer..der kapierte erst mit level 20,das er den leerwandler vielleicht zuerst auf den mob schicken sollte und nicht warten sollte,bis der mob zu ihm kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ("ach wozu hinschicken,der blausack verteidigt mich doch eh")

außerdem hab ich damals erst so um die 25rum kapiert wozu denn dieser ominöse zauber "Ritual der Beschwörung" gut war...^^


----------



## Aitaro (5. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mich bis lvl 23 oder so war das glaub ich, strickt geweigert blaue oder grüne sachen anzuziehen..

weil da stand wird beim anlegen gebunden oder halt bop.. dachte immer die sachen bekomm ich dann nicht mehr los und wollte halt net für immer mit den low lvl zeug rumrennen~ .. wurde aber eines besseren belehrt.. und bekomm das heute immer noch vorgehalten -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab ers mit lvl 70 rausgefunden das ich druiden in ihren tier gestalten fearen kann mit wildtier ängstigen..

zurecht stutzen? wtf? brauch ich nich.. macht ja kaum schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ~

das mit den items ansehen dacht ich ers, das sei nen cheat und hab früher so manche als sch.. maphacker beschimpft ( d2 zeit lässt grüssen ) ~


----------



## Lupus (5. Dezember 2007)

Vor BC-Zeiten war ich mit meinem Jäger in MC und wurde überraschend zum pullen eingeteilt. 
Beim letzten Kernhund vor Garr stimmte mein Timing nicht so ganz ... was uns nicht nur den Kernhund, sondern auch Garr mitsamt seiner Brut bescherte.
Im Nachhinein ist´s schon witzig, wenn man hinter sich 39 Leute aufstöhnen hört ... das waren auch die 39, die kurze Zeit später tot waren ... 
Da ich mich totgestellt hatte, war es technisch gesehen ja kein Wipe! ;-) ... das verbesserte allerdings auch nicht unbedingt die Laune der übrigen Mitspieler.

Das Beste war aber, dass ich ne halbe Stunde vorher schon eine komplette Wichtel-Gruppe gepullt hatte, als sich der Raid noch mit nem Lavawoger beschäftigte. (Man sollte nicht rückwärts gehen, während man die Kamera auf 2 meter rangezoomt hat) ... Da war´s dann auch ein echter Wipe ;-)

Der Vorteil war: Ich musste danach nie wieder pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (5. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal eine ca. lvl 30 Kriegerin, namens Kregier, die mal gar keine Planung von nix hatte, und dachte, dass die Bronze, die sie durchs verhütten herstellen kann, einfach mal Gewinn bringend beim nächsten Händler verscheuert. Bringt ja schließlich Kohle.
Sie hat aber nicht gemerkt, dass sie für ihren Schmiedeskill ja Bronze brauchte, um mal etwas weiter zu kommen.
Sie lief tatsächlich mit lvl 30 immer noch mit nem Schmiedeskill von 60 rum.

Mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass sie nich wusste was ein AddOn ist oder denn ein AH.

Leider hatte sie auch keine Ahnung was ein Tank, ausser ständig sterben da Def geskillt, macht und war neidisch auf den tollen Pala, mit dem sie unterwegs war, weil der ja soviel DMG rausgehauen hat.
Zu allem Überfluss, war sie der festen Meinung, dass man mit ner schicken 2H Axt, lässig in Gnomeregan Tanken kann, wobei sie nicht mal wusste, was tanken überhaupt bedeutet.

Bedarf, war ihr Lieblingswort, bis oben erwähnter Pala fragte was sie mit soviel Stoffrüssi wollte.

Da entschied sie sich, aus dem Leben zu scheiden, um ihrer besten Freundin(siehe unten) Platz zu machen. 

in diesem Sinne, und in ewigen Gedenken an Kregier ^^

die Lupi


----------



## Shadowdragen (5. Dezember 2007)

Geile sachen was Den leuten alles so passiert wau 

na gut Es war mal ein kleiner hunter der erst mit lvl 36 merke was skill punkte sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
selber hunter mit lvl 13 was klassen lehrer was ist den das ein wunder man macht gleich mal mehr schaden
ansonsten halt das übliche Was ist den ein AH oder haubt sache schon die Rüsi was wert was den das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blos gut das man freunde hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ithilia (5. Dezember 2007)

ich hab schon so viele faupaxes gehabt.
es fing bei dem testaccount an. Nachtelf Jäger erstellt und gezockt. hab mich nebenbei im internet schlau gemacht, wann ich ein pet bekomme. da stand natürlich nichts von questreihe oder so. hab mir also lange überlegt, welches tier ich denn zähmen will, da ja überall steht, man wird sehr lange zeit mit diesem pet verbringen und es sollte ja bloss nicht das falsche pet sein. ich entschied mich für einen bären. ich also mit lvl 9 von auberdine nach menethil. als ich dann bei jedem versuch durchs sumpfland zu kommen von einem krokolisken gefressen wurde, hab ich mich auf dem seeweg nach westfall gemacht. bin ca eine stunde an steilwänden von azeroth hergeschwommen. dann von westfall in den wald von elwynn. dort hab ich mich auf lvl 10 geprügelt und wollte dann endlich meinen bären zähmen und musste mit erstaunen feststellen, das es nicht ging. also bei den wachen durchgefragt und zum jägerlehrer in sturmwind gegangen. dieser sagte mir dann ganz dummdreist, ich solle nach dolanaar reisen und dort mit dem jägerlehrer sprechen... enttäuschung, fast 2 stunden hatte ich mich durchgekämpft und dann das. ich also wieder zurück nach westfall, ab ins wasser, eine stunde bis nach menethil geschwommen, denn flugpunkte waren mir bis dato nicht bekannt.
das blieb aber natürlich nicht der einzige fehler auf dem weg zum lvl70 jäger. mit lvl20 war ich wohl der einzige jäger, der auf überleben geskillt war (hey, 6m range und 3%damage auf alles hörte sich gut an). lvl 20 lernte ich auch die verschiedenen farben von rüstungen zu interpretieren und auch das AH gewann ab da an erst bedeutung. zuvor hatte ich mir immer schön komplette sets von den jeweiligen lederern in darnassus gekauft weil die so dufte zusammenpassten.
mit lvl 30 hab ich mich regelmäßig mit Mor'Ladim in der Rabenflucht angelegt, weil ich ihn mit seinen lvl35elite status für einen weltenboss gehalten hab... mit lvl 35 hat ich ihn dann endlich allein gelegt und war stolz wie oskar. seitdem komm ich an keinem elitemob mehr vorbei ohne mein glück wenigstens einmal allein zu versuchen.
mit lvl40 waren stats mir egal, hauptsache schwere rüstung. achja und ab da an hab ich vermehrt die eisfalle benutzt und mich geärgert, warum die nicht funzt wenn ich den gegner gedottet hab.
danach wurden die fehler weniger und ich schloss mich einer größeren gilde an bis es mit lvl70 in karazhan wieder passierte. kurz vor der maid flüsterte mich die raidleiterin an und meinte, ich könne mein pet einpacken. und wäre ein guter freund von mir nicht zufällig bei mir gewesen, der einen lowlvl hunter twinkte, hätte ich mir nach dem raid ein neues pet zähmen dürfen, denn er eintrag freigeben ist mir nicht wirklich aufgefallen.

und das ist nur ein kurzer auszug von den vielen fehlern die ich im laufe von einer millionen quest, hunderten von instanzen und wochen verschwendeter zeit weil man "nur mal eben" was nachschauen will. es ist halt keiner von uns perfekt. naja, die paar zwölfjährigen imbas deren papa gm ist vielleicht. die nehm ich mal hier aus *duck*

so long.


----------



## weska (5. Dezember 2007)

mein krieger hat  auch erst mit lvl 20 gesagt bekommen das es skillpunkte gibt! dachte anfangs auch das nur jäger schiessen können bis mir mein kollege sagte das ich das auch könnte,hab mir dann pfeil und bogen gekauft konnte es aber immer noch nicht weil ich die pfeile nicht ins entsprechende fenster gepackt habe,habs dann mit nem gewehr versucht ging aber auch nicht bis ich dann mal hilfe bekam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch das mit der beidhandigkeit:waffenhand und einhändig bin durch die gesamte welt zu jedem lehrer gelaufen weil ich dachte ich hätte es nicht gelernt naja so ist das und bis lvl 70 ist noch n stück da kann noch ne menge passieren....

und das übliche mit bedarf und gier und nur auf den schaden einer waffe achten(intelligenz ist nicht so wichtig für krieger) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xinto (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal nem Jäger die Epicquest versaut weil ich ihm helfen wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr erinnert euch? Die wo man diese Dämonen killen muss, welche extrem selten spawnen und wenn mehr als einer die angreift direkt verschwinden....


----------



## Freelancer (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal nach dem umskillen ein paar Talentpunkte vergessen und bin damit raiden gegangen und hab erst nach 3 Bossen gemerkt weil ich weniger schaden gemacht habe als sonst ^^


----------



## Jayla (5. Dezember 2007)

Klassiker:
40 Mann im TS. Raid. Angespannte Stille. Wird der Boss heute liegen?

Katze meint, sie braucht mehr Aufmerksamkeit als die Maus.

Liegt auf der Brust, wedelt bisschen mit dem Schwanz, weil katze auch mal spielen möchte.

Dann der Schrei ins TS:

"NIMM DEN SCHWANZ AUS MEINEM MUND DU MISTVIEH"

Es gibt Dinge, die werden dir nicht vergessen. Nie mehr. *g*


----------



## Dracia (5. Dezember 2007)

omeingottomeingott wie peinlich *keuch* also... äh..

Hallo an alle...

*hust* Ich äh, naja... Es war einmal eine Schurkin level 67 die in HDZ1 rumritt um den Ausgang zu suchen. Ich rannte durch eine Horde von Monstern und entkam mit 1 hp dank "Dem Tod von der Schippe springen" glücklich ging ich einen schritt weiter in einen GRAUEN lvl 30 Mob hinein... tot uääähhh *Heul* wie peinlich!


Oder was toll war im Nethersturm: Schattenschritt, Hinterhalt, Crit, Aggro, Fall down in the Nether! Wusste gar net wie tief es da sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



byby und bis bald euer PO Dracia


----------



## CharlySteven (5. Dezember 2007)

Moriath schrieb:


> Als ich das erste Mal Warsong mit Stufe 19 war, hab ich mit /y rumgeschriehen, dass der Typ der die Flagge hatte "sie doch endlich darein stellen sollte." Ich wusste nicht, dass man, wenn beide Seiten die Flagge haben, erst die eigene zurückerobern muss... Und alle haben mich ausgelacht! War aber lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dasis mir auch passiert... besser gesagt ich hab den angeschrien wieso er die flage nciht abgibt...... (ich glaube ihc sitze sogar bei den auf der ignor^^


----------



## Cyral (5. Dezember 2007)

Es war mal ein blutjunger Hexer der erst auf Level 40 begriffen hat, dass zwischen Items die +Heal haben und Items die +Heal/+Dmg haben ein Unterschied besteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dabei war er so stolz auf seine Armschienen mit +55 Werten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(das war noch vor Patch 2.3. als das noch ein großer Unterschied war)


----------



## Heinzitaur (5. Dezember 2007)

Also mit meinem allerersten Char (Orc Schamane) ist mir bei der Quest fürs Erdtotem der dumme Fauxpas unterlaufen, auf dem Weg zum Erdelementar vom Berg zu fallen...und zwar (das wusste ich damals natürlich noch nicht ich zockte ja erst so ne Stunde WoW^^) in die Nähe von Ratschet...dort versuchte ich dann mindestens ne 3/4 Stunde verzweifelt einen Weg zurückzufinden (nicht einfach, wenn man überhaupt keinen Plan hat). Nachdem ich unzählige Male von Lvl ?? Makruramatschschnappern (oder wie die Krebshumanoiden dort auch heißen...btw heute weiß ich die waren so ca. Lvl 18 also 13 Lvl über mir^^) gekillt worden war, loggte ich aus und löschte den Char...naja ich bin dann bei meinem Tauren Jäger hängengeblieben, den ich ohne diesen Vorfall wahrscheinlich nie gespielt hätte...hatte also auch was überaus positives^^


----------



## Salavora (5. Dezember 2007)

*g*

Anfangs hab ich auch meine Kupferbarren immer an den Händler verkauft um Geld zu bekommen, bis mir dann gesagt wurde, für was die im AH weggehen (ein Freund hatte mir schon ganz am Anfang erklärt, wie das mit dem AH abläuft)
Erst mit lvl 30 hab ich angefangen mich zu wundern, das ich noch keine Gifte mit meiner Schurkin bei meinem Lehrer lernen konnte und bin in jede Hauptstadt zu jedem Lehrer und hab nach "gifte 1" gesucht (ohne den Text bei denen zu lesen) bis mir dann gesagt wurde, ich müsse ne Quest dafür machen ^^


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (5. Dezember 2007)

Bin eine Zeit lang mit meiner 70er Hexenmeisterin mit Heilerstiefeln rumgerannt. Da stand halt 46, das Kleingedruckte hatte ich wohl überlesen. 
Augefallen ist es mir erst mit Patch 2.3, dann stand da auf einmal auch noch eine 16.


----------



## MartyTB (5. Dezember 2007)

als noch blutjunger jäger mit lvl 23 wollte ich auch mal nach sturmwind runter... also auf der map nachgesehen wo es denn langgehen könnte. Die Strecke sah dann eben so aus Loch Modan - Ödland - Sengende Schlucht - Brennende Steppe - Rotkammgebirge - und hurra Sturmwind. Dauerte so ca. 3 1/2 stunden und ich war froh dass ich dann den flugpunkt in sw hatte ^^. btw ich kenn die gebiete jetzt als geist immer noch sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als ich dann später mal jemanden die story erzählt hatte und ich auf die tiefenbahn aufmerksam gemacht worden bin... nja man kommt sich dann leicht bescheiden vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vassargo (5. Dezember 2007)

Hihi, ich damals noch als kleiner Nachtelf Schurke wurde das questen an der Dunkelkueste zu oede.
Also zog ich los um ein neues Gebiet fue rmich zu finden.

Ich tappelte so immer weiter gen Sueden, dass die lvl Anzeige der Gegner auf einmal rot war, wunderte mich schon. Aber was soll's.
Als ich nach einiger Zeit einige Fragezeichen erblickte dachte ich mir  "Oh, dass muss daran liegen, dass ich so weit von Zuahuse weg bin und mir die Gegner einfch unbekannt sind.
Auf dem ganzen Weg hatte ich das ungalubliche Glueck das mir kein Mob hinteher gerannt ist ^.^
Irgendwann entdekcte ich ein neues Gebiet: Splitterholzposten! Oh, das scheint ne neue Stadt zu sein, schaust doch m al rein. Tja, kurz darauf kam so eine Kuh auf mich zugestuermt und onehittete mich ^.^

Ich wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht, dass man einfach zu seiner Leiche laufen kann um sich dort wieder zu beleben.
Also biem Geistheiler belebt und hab schon gerafft das dies wohl nocht ganz mein Gebiet ist. Also auf auf zurueck zur Dunkelkueste. Aber dauernd bin ich in die Range von irgendwelchen Viechern geraten, trotz schleichen! : (
Ich war schon ganz verzweifelt. Da ist mir die Idee gekommen, "hey da oben war doch auch noch so ein Engel. Also bin ich los gen Norden. Als ich nach ca einer halben std erleichtert den Engel gefunden habe, und mich wieder beleben wollte, erstand ich wieder am Friedhof im Sueden auf...-.-

Wie ich doch noch zurueck gekommen bin,, weiss ich nicht mehr XD


----------



## Thorgun (5. Dezember 2007)

Wirklich sehr sehr geile Sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm was ist mir denn so lustiges passiert....

1. Hab mit 2 Kollegen angefangen, btw. einer schon ne Woche eher oder so. Auf jeden Fall hat er uns dann gesagt: "Wenn ihr verkaufen wollt müsst ihr das in den Rückkauf ziehen" Als der Rückkauf voll war wusste keiner so wirklich was wir nun machen müssen ^^

2. Wir wussten nicht wie man tauchen kann und dachten das Erzvorkommen unter Wasser muss irgendwie nen Bug sein

3. Mob mit Schlangenbiss in Eisfalle pullen

4. Mit 40 SOFORT schwere Rüstung an, scheiß auf die Stats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich wunderts allerdings das hier noch keiner durch die Tiefenbahn GELAUFEN ist, hab das schon von dem einen oder anderen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MADoxxsieben (5. Dezember 2007)

Jaaber schrieb:


> in diesem Thread würde ich gerne mal wissen, was euer größter Fauxpas (Faux-pas laut wikipedia: "frz. für 'falscher Schritt', 'Fehltritt") war.



Grundsätzlich einen Schurken in die inis mitzunehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (5. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein Tank lvl 10-40, der nicht einsehen wollte, dass man mit Schild tankt.
Bis er dann für diverse Wipes verantwortlich war und eines Besseren belehrt wurde.
Danke Vlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem gab es mal nen Tank lvl 25 (komischerweise der gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der sich von nem Mage lvl 22 überzeugen liess, dass es klüger wäre, wenn er (also der Mage) 2-3 Gegner pullt. Die nächsten 2 Wipes und das gelächter seines Mentors (danke euch noch Heute für deine Hilfe Damien & Hexerm) davon überzeugt wurde, dass er selbst antanken sollte.

Oder da war der Tank lvl 20 der mal Fragte, warum er so wenig DMG mache und so wenig Fertigkeiten habe, bis ihm jemand erklärte, dass es einen Fertigkeitenbaum, diverse Lehrer und schlussendlich eine Notwendigkeit für eine Fertikeitenkonfig gäbe.

Wichtig ist ja nur, dass man daraus lernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sune111 (5. Dezember 2007)

Gruppe stand vor der Maid in Kara, natürlich hab ich sie anwisiert und schonmal das Jägermal draufgemacht, als ich bemerkt: oh mein Pet hat ja noch das Knurren an....also ausschalten.....falsche Muastaste gedrückt.....uuuupssss.....mein Pet rennt wie ein tollwütiger Biber aus die Maid zu......Party im Ts und ein gaaaaaanz stiller Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tpn (5. Dezember 2007)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*



klar gab es die ... wurde nur mit 2.3 angepasst und es gibt wohl kaum noch stoffitems mit bew oder str ... also vorm nächsten mal meckern erstma informieren?

oder nicht des schreibens wegen schreiben ;-)


----------



## Xyrxa (5. Dezember 2007)

BOAH..... ich krieg mich nimmer  *lachlachgröööööhl*




Jayla schrieb:


> Klassiker:
> 40 Mann im TS. Raid. Angespannte Stille. Wird der Boss heute liegen?
> 
> Katze meint, sie braucht mehr Aufmerksamkeit als die Maus.
> ...


----------



## Boomman (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi erstma...
Es war einma n Krieger der auf jeden fall mit lvl 40 Platte und n Mount ham wollte....als mich dann in inzen oder auf dem BG diverse Leute ansprachen warum ich denn Rüssi mit +int hatte hab ich es dann geändert :-)
Bis lvl 30 wusste ich ja nich ma das es sowas wie AH oder Talentbaum gab xD
Irgendwann von lvl 30-40 habe ich dann festgestellt das es nich gerade leicht is in inzen mit ner 2h Waffe zu tanken.                

  naja Bye

     Mfg


----------



## FoolsTome (5. Dezember 2007)

Das einzige was mit einfällt, mein Schurke hatte auf lvl 60 Schlösser Knacken auf Skill 60. 

Hab aber gehört, dass manche mainchars das auch JETZT noch nicht geskillt haben. O.o


----------



## cazimir (5. Dezember 2007)

1. Auf ein PvE Realm zu wechseln -.-

2. Mein erster Char (Tauren Jäger) kannte das AH noch nicht. Ich habe es dann geschafft, einen Mitspieler 20 Leinenstoff unterm Verkaufspreis(Händler´) abzuluchsen. Der ist sogar 2Min zu mir gelaufen ^^

3. Von einer riesigen Klippe springen, sich auf den tollen flug zu freuen und dann zu merken, dass die Taste für Leichter Fall noch nicht belegt ist, weil man die Addons neu drauf gemacht hat -.-


----------



## Sisloc (5. Dezember 2007)

als ich immer mit vollem inventar rumgelaufen bin weil ich nicht wusste das man beim händler verkaufen kann. 
bin erstemal zu ihm hin und hab mir seine waren angeschaut.."ok auf dieser seite kann ich was kaufen. ahh rückkauf..da kann ich verkaufen" das ging natürlich nicht und ich hab bis level 15 immer alles überflüssige weggeworfen xD.

kurze zeit später bin ich auch bei teldrasil die klippen runtergesprungen weil ich mal schauen wollte ob ich von stamm zu stamm den abhang runterspringen kann^^gaaaanz tolle idee xD. da ich nicht wollte das meine sachen kaputt gehen beim geistheiler( von reparieren hatte ich noch nichts gehört) versuchte ich nun meinen leichnam wiederzuholen. war da fast ne stunde mit beschäftigt immer wieder mit meinem geist die klippe runterzuspringen, am leichnahm vorbei zu springen und wieder um den berg durch die stadt, hoch zur klippe, runterspringen und wieder am leichnahm vorbei^^ als ich letztendlich auf dem stamm landete und mich wiederbelebte musste ich ja weiter runter...ihr könnt euch denken was passierte.. ich schaffte es nicht bis nach unten durchzuspringen und verreckte paar bäume weiter unten und das leid fing wieder an.... irgendwann flüsterte mich jemand an das ich doch zum geistheiler gehen söllte und michja reparieren kann. meine angestaute wut wich einem schallenden gelächter.

abundzu klicke ich auf drohruf anstelle dem herausforderungsruf^^ immer blöd wenn man dann plötzlich doppeltsoviele gegner um sich hat.


----------



## Mardras (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm? Nicht lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich saß an einem schicken See und skillte meinen Angelskill. Ich angelte und angelte und freute mich über jeden gefangen Fisch! Logischerweise erhöhte sich ständig mein Angelskill. Jedoch bemerkte ich erst nach etlichen Stunden und unzähligen Fischen, das mein Skill nicht über 300 ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (5. Dezember 2007)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich meinen Ruhestein aus Platzgründen weggeworfen und musste nen GM fragen, wo ich nen neuen herbekomme. *Nen Freund (Er hat mit mir angefangen WoW zu spielen) hat mir geraten den Char zu löschen und einen neuen zu erstellen damit ich den Ruhestein wieder habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So bekomm ich also meinen Ruhestein wieder..


----------



## Tharinn (5. Dezember 2007)

Vor der kompletten Eindeutschung des Spiels fragte im allgemeinen Channel jemand nach einem bestimmten Typen, den er nicht finden könne ... er suchte einen "Karl von Razhofen" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und nein, ich bin dieser Jemand nicht gewesen, fand den aber soooo gut ...


----------



## Blechdosenritter (5. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mich damals sehr schwer getan mit sachen die gebunden sind bzw nicht gebunden sind beim aufheben.

dann gibt es noch die klassiker wie paladin mit level 40 der nicht wiederbeleben kann
70hexer der keine höllenbestie beschwören kann( wie geht das eigentlich is das ne quest? )
meine schurkin der ohne tarnung gekämpft hat am anfang
das ganze berufe system am anfang sowie Talentvergabe.

das schönste war aber aLS ICH ANFING:
hab eine woche später als meine freunde angefangen, als nachtelf und hab gefragt wo seid ihr denn? können ja zusammen was machen.
sie meinten wir sind in den königreichen.. ich nur so ohhh das ist aber weit entfernt, mir den Weg erklären lassen zu denen in den dämmerwald über elwyn gerannt... auf einmal kam nur im ts als ich neben denen stand.. nein inmate nicht rüberkommen.ich hab dann gefragt warum? * standen am anfang vom friedhof* plötzlich kamen 8 skelette und mor'ladim auf mich zugerannt und ich fragte nur warum seh ich das level nicht von denen? * mit level 10* zack waren alle meine kumpels und ich tot...und sie meinten nur... och mann innnmmmaaatteee... die sind alle zu hoch für dich.. die haben dich über den halben kontinent gerochen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ab dem Tag wusste ich was Aggro heisst..

-------------------------------------------------------
Das einzige was mit einfällt, mein Schurke hatte auf lvl 60 Schlösser Knacken auf Skill 60. 

Hab aber gehört, dass manche mainchars das auch JETZT noch nicht geskillt haben

ja ich zb. ^^


----------



## Omidas (5. Dezember 2007)

Bei meinem grössten Fehler hab ich mir selber geschadet.
War erst kurz 60 (vor BC mit nem Allymage) und hatte noch schlechtes Equib. Bin mit einer Gruppe Scholo gewesen und der Lich hat mein erstes T0 Item gedroppt. hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig. Leider so sehr, das ich anstatt Bedarf zu machen Gier gedrückt habe. Und hab dann natürlich auch nicht mit Gier gewonnen. Hatte ganz schön geflucht und den Gewinner gefragt, ob er sie mir überlassen könnten. Aber dieses T0 ist leider BOP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das Happy End der Geschichte: hatten nach dem Run noch einen gemacht und die Handschuhe sind wieder gedroppt. Hab ganz genau gezielt und Bedarf getroffen.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (5. Dezember 2007)

Aitaro schrieb:


> hab ers mit lvl 70 rausgefunden das ich druiden in ihren tier gestalten fearen kann mit wildtier ängstigen..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich auch, gerade jetzt hrhrhr...omg xD


----------



## sevendays5 (5. Dezember 2007)

pre-bc. mein hunter ist mit seiner gilde bei onyxia. wir blicken der dame direkt in die augen. leader erklärt noch mal die takke. währenddessen reinige ich mit einer nadel meine maus und drücke versehentlich auf die daumen taste (da hab ich auto walk drauf). ich guck meine maus an, reinige sie, der leader schreit was ich mache, alle go, wir tryen. jedoch war das ein wipe.... 

...hab bissel minus-dkp bekommen, und bei jedem ony run hat man mich verarscht


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (5. Dezember 2007)

cazimir schrieb:


> 3. Von einer riesigen Klippe springen, sich auf den tollen flug zu freuen und dann zu merken, dass die Taste für Leichter Fall noch nicht belegt ist, weil man die Addons neu drauf gemacht hat -.-



Das kenn ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich auch mal ja runterspringen mit Feder geht doch viel schneller .. also ich spring warte natürlich mit der Feder das ich net so lang runtersegel bis ich dann kurz vorm Boden merk das es nimmer in der Leiste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab noch Hektisch versucht es im Zauberbuch anzuklicken aber da lag ich schon im Dreck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (5. Dezember 2007)

Hab vor langer Zeit mal einen Magtheridon pullt mit nem Counterspell eingeleitet. Daumentaste betätigt beim Readycheck bestätigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (5. Dezember 2007)

Mein erstes mal Gnomeregan..
(Busy bin ich, btw.)

Spieler: ´´Busy kannst du tanken?´´
Ich: ´´Wär ja traurig wenn ich es nicht könnte´´
_Ich denke mir währenddessen, warum er fragt ob ich mein Auto volltanken kann.. Naja egal.._
Spieler: ´´Hast du Schild bei?´´
Ich: ´´Na klar´´
Spieler: ´´Gut! Pull mal!´´
Ich: ´´Was?´´
Spieler: ´´Schiess an´´
Ich: ´´Achsooo´´
Spieler: ´´Verdammt wo ist dein Schild Busy?´´
Ich: ´´Im Rucksack, wo sonst´´
Spieler: ´´Warum trägst du es nicht?´´
Ich: ´´Ja dann mach ich doch weniger Schaden´´
Spieler: ´´Du sollst doch tanken!´´
Ich: ´´Ich fahre tanken wann ich will, nicht wann du es mir befiehlst, klar?´´
Spieler: ´´-.-´´

Anschliessend wurde mir erklärt was tanken ist und seitdem kann ich das auch sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja so ist das halt wenn man alleine durch WoW streift. Da lernt man alles etwas später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shanlaya (5. Dezember 2007)

Mein 1.Versuch war ein Nachtelf Druide auf einem non pvp server...Im bin im Norden von Teldrassil herumgelaufen und  ich hab es geschafft von der Insel zu fallen und gestorben. Ich bin als Geist dummerweise hinterhergesprungen und da stand ich nun und konnte mich nicht wiederbeleben und bin erstmal herum geirrt. Habe dann einen GM kontaktiert,der sehr nett war und mich lebend wieder auf die Insel gebracht hat. Es vergingen ein paar Tage bis ich als als Irrwisch/Geist wieder auf Teldrassil zu meiner Leiche wollte und eine Abkürzung nahm...Nur irgendwie war da ein Abgrund und viele Bäume und es geschah das ich festhing und mich nicht mehr bewegen konnte. Also wieder GM kontaktiert,zum Glück war es auch jemand anders ^^ und ich wurde netterweise vor Darnassus wiederbelebt. Seitdem schaue ich genau hin wenn ich als Geist zur Leiche rennen muss und habe seitdem auch kein GM mehr gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (5. Dezember 2007)

Achja ganz vergessen.

10 Mann Gruppe in UBRS beim Rend Event.

Alles lief gut ohne Probleme. Standen 3 Tauren vorne bei den Mobs und ich konnte keinen der Mobs ins Target nehmen. Dacht ich mir ok nimmst einen der Warris vorne und drückst F. Derjenige hat anscheinend grade in dem Moment die Tabtaste gedrückt und einen der Zuschauer auf der Tribüne im Visier gehabt. Ich habs natürlich nicht gemerkt und nen Frostbolt rausgehaun. Als der dann plötzlich im steilsten Winkel nach oben schoss ich nur noch so:
"Ach du schei..! Was war das?" . 

Natürlich haben die auf dem Weg in die Arena runter alles gepullt --> whipe.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte man das Event auch noch nicht resetten

Ärgert mich heute noch

So long.

Zangoran/Nightbaine


----------



## Einsam (5. Dezember 2007)

nun mein erster char war ein schurke.... und den hatt ich ja auch schon vor über 3 jahren in der beta gespielt ^^ (früher sogar mit schild*hust*)

auf jeden fall kahm irgentwan mal ein patch wodirch ich fallschaden bekomme auch wenn ich in stelf bin ..... nun das hat mir zimlich offt repkosten beschährt... gewohnheit ist eben verdammt zäh^^

----

da wo ich aber am heufigsten auf die nasse gefallen bin ist...... verdammt die kommen immer zu 4 oder 5 .... sind das etwar gruppen oder so?

ach die alten zeiten.... ich wünsche sie mir zwar nicht wieder da ich auch den drang verspüre die geschichte weiter zu erleben... aber irgentwie wahren sie doch die besten zeiten..... aber das sagt mein opa auch imemr zu mir ^^

mfg

einsam


----------



## Fiannqe (5. Dezember 2007)

Es war früh am Morgen mitten in der Woche und ich hatte frei und konnte zocken. Gestört wurde ich nur ständig von jemanden, der immer fragte, wie seine Quest weitergeht und was er machen muss. Lieb wie ich bin, hab ich 3-4 Mal bei buffed geschaut und ihm Auskunft gegeben. Aber langsam hats mir gereicht und dann entspann sich folgender Dialog:

ich: Schau doch mal bei www.buffed.de und da den Link Quests, da findste alles was du brauchst

er: Kenn ich die Seite, hab aber keine Lust, jedesmal WoW zu beenden, nachzugucken und Spiel neu starten..

ich: Warum drückst du nicht alt+tab?

1 min Pause, dann:

er: Boahh, klasse, wußt ich gar nicht dass das geht


----------



## Genomchen (5. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein Hexer, um genau zu sein, war der Hexer gestern, der wollte mit seinen 2v2 Kollegen nen tollen Arena Abend haben. Also entschloss sich der Hexer, auf PvP umzuskillen (41/20/0). Also probierte dieser Hexer erstmal Destro aus, um dann schließlich bei der oben genannten Skillung zu bleiben. Als dann nach einer guten Stunde alle gelaufenen Kämpfe verloren wurden und sich der Hexer wunderte, warum die DoTs mit nur ca 50 dmg tickten, begab es sich, dass er merkte, dass er vergessen hatte, seine DoTs nach dem umskillen beim Ausbilder wieder zu erlernen. So kämpfte er also eine gute Stunde lang mit DoTs, die zum Großteil Rang1 waren^^
Naja, und sonst das übliche. Ich hab damals erst mit lvl22 erfahren, dass es einen Ausbilder gibt und man Talentpunkte verteilen konnte, da ja dieses Talentfenster auch erst mit lvl19 erscheint, ist es mir erstmal ned aufgefallen.


----------



## Vivalamuerte (5. Dezember 2007)

Der "kleine" Vivalamuerte hat mit Lvl 58 bemerkt das der Nierenhieb eines Schurken auch OHNE Dolche funktioniert^^ die geschichte is mittlerweile 1 Jahr her und immernocvh ein running gag


----------



## Capello (5. Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem Chat hab ich erst mit lvl30 gepeilt, auch das runterspringen von der Nachtelfeninsel (den Namen kann ich mir bis heute nicht merken) hat auch immer Spaß gemacht. 

Doch eines Tages hatte ic eine tolle Idee, warum nicht eine Paladine anfangen(!) und mit lvl 4 zum Nachtelfenstartgebiet laufen (die Quests waren ja sooooo toll   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) doch als ich lvl 6 geworden bin viel mir auf dass es da ja gar keinen Paladinlehrer gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach ja das Jäger Druiden in ihrer (TOTAL BESCHEUERT AUSSEHENDEN) Gestallt Fearn können ist ja schon unlogisch (mal ehrlich welcher Druide hat vor einen Jäger angst?.....außer heiler....) aber dass der Fear nicht aufhört wenn wir die Gestallt verlassen ist s......e


----------



## Oly78 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab bis lvl 20 das mit dem verkaufen net so ganz geblickt. Alles immer fein in das "Rückkaufen" Fesnter gezogen und wenn da alles voll war kann man ja auch nix mehr verkaufen....

Also fix ausgeloggt und neu eingeloggt, schon konnte ich wieder was verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ging solange bis ich mal in einer gruppe meinte: "Mom  muss mal eben schnell ausloggen muss noch mehr verkaufen"


----------



## Valeskaa (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab anfangs immer sämtliche grünen oder blauen Sachen erst einmal anprobiert, um zu sehen, wie die wohl an mir ausschauen könnten oder meine Werte verändern. Hab mich dann regelmäßig gefragt, warum ich die nicht mehr ins AH stellen kann und mich immer drüber geärgert, dass ich beim Händler für die dann ja seelengebundenen Teile nur ein paar Silber bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. Dezember 2007)

Insgesamt gab es da vieles... 
nicht gepeilt, daß man im Talentbaum scrollen kann und da unten ja noch ganz tolle Talente stecken...
Im Hinterland um die halbe Insel geschwommen, weil ich im Osten den Wasserfall runtergesprungen bin un nicht wußte, daß dort auch ein Aufgang ist...
Als PM den schicken Melee-Dolch dem Entzauberer zugesteckt, weil ich es für einen Scherz hielt, daß ein Krieger auf einen Dolch würfelt... *Gott war mir das peinlich*

Und dann war da neulich noch folgende kleine Geschichte:
Ich questete mit meinem Schurken in der Scherbenwelt (ist ja bekanntermaßen nicht mein erster Char, deswegen ist die Geschichte besonders peinlich) und war plötzlich von einigen Mobs mehr umgeben als die Leebenspunkte hergaben. Also rettete ich mich durch fixes vanishen aus der Situation, mußte dann aber bedrückt feststellen daß mir nur noch ein einziges Blitzstrahlpulver blieb... und irgendwie waren kaum humanoide Gegner zu finden.
Doch dann kam mir ein Geistesblitz und ich fragte unseren Chefschurken im TS, ob man wohl Blitzstrahlpulver auch beim Händler irgendwo kaufen könne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir war in dem Moment gar nicht bewußt wie peinlich eine solche Frage von einem 63er-Schurken ist.^^


----------



## Mardras (5. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Doch dann kam mir ein Geistesblitz und ich fragte unseren Chefschurken im TS, ob man wohl Blitzstrahlpulver auch beim Händler irgendwo kaufen könne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Versteh ich als Nicht-Schurke nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myanda (5. Dezember 2007)

Mardras schrieb:


> Versteh ich als Nicht-Schurke nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


´
kann man, nur leider hab ich das mit meinem schurken auch erst sehr spät rausgefunden, das ich vanish erst ab lvl45? benutzt hab.
und das man beidhändigkeit benutzen konnte als schurke wusste ich erst spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meinem Priester hab ich doch tatsächlich im slabby vergessen zu heilen. vor lauter fließbandheilung einfach aufgehört damit. komisches gefühl.


----------



## GK15 (5. Dezember 2007)

ich hab erst mit lvl 40 erfahren, dass stoffschultern nix für hunter sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (5. Dezember 2007)

toller thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!! da sind ja wirklich n paar dolle storys dabei. mein favorit ist die mit dem katzenschwanz ^^!

als jägerlein hat ja vermutlich eh JEDER eine mit-dot-in-falle-gepullt-story, eine pullen-mit-mehrfachschuss oder "ich bin da nur so runter gesprungen und das pet nahm aber ne andere route"-geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. dafür sind wir ja bekannt. die versehentlichen pulls weil einem einfach mal die kralle ausrutscht gehören einfach zum standard-programm bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

eine dumme geschichte die mir mal passiert ist dass ich nem RL-freund, mit dem ich damals zusammen gespielt habe, im kloster ein schild (verklickterweise per bedarf) *weggewürfelt* habe. er war da halt schon ewig oft drin wegen dem teil und ich hab s ihm dann vergurkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. hat mir unendlich leid getan, habe aber dennoch insgeheim gedacht "nicht so wild, ist ja nur n spiel". wieviel mehr WoW als "nur ein spiel" ist musste ich erkennen als mein kleiner ingame-fehler plötzlich darin resultierte dass er 2 tage stinkig auf mich war.

ein weiteres mal hat mir ein RL-freund, dessen raidgruppe sich auflöste, ein paar ungebundene, epische items geschenkt. er wusste mit den seinen DKP-punkten nix anzufangen und niemand wollte die items. ich war so glücklich und oberdankbar dass ich ihm dafür *eine tafel (!!!) schokolade* geschenkt habe ^^. 
erst später ist mir dann bewusst geworden wie lange er sich wahrscheinlich für die punkte den ar$ch abgeraidet hat.

eine letzte episode: ich war frischgebackene 70 lenzen alt und war granatengenervt von der horde die (damals, wie heute) immer die verflixten BGs gewinnt. was also tun? ne PvP-stammgruppe musste her um es den kuhköpfen mal richtig zu zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. nachdem ich 1,5 monate viele leute verrückt gemacht habe, tabellen mit interessenten geführt habe und leute bewhispert und bequatscht habe musste ich am schluss leider einsehen dass dann doch irgendwie keiner bock hatte. wir standen letztenendes mit 5 nasen auf dem BG und ich konnte den anderen 4en im TS erklären was denn falsch gelaufen ist *g*


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich wusste mit lv 53 oder so erst, dass es so etwas wie ein Schlachtfeld und PvP Gilbt^^


----------



## Der Sparten (5. Dezember 2007)

war mal in den deadmines und einer wollte leader haben und ich hab dem alle lederklamotten gegeben die ich hatte xD


----------



## Kpkillernemo (5. Dezember 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> ich hab erst mit lvl 50 buffed genutzt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... Bei mir war es 60 ^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (5. Dezember 2007)

hab mit meinem druiden bis level 57 wenig dmg gemacht weil ich auf heal war^^


----------



## Sérâph!m (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich dachte früher immer, dass 'Spot' auch bei Hordlern funktioniert...


----------



## Nivil (5. Dezember 2007)

netter thread^^

also mein größter Fauxpas:

wollte einem Hunter bei der Epic-Q helfen, leider sollte man das nicht machen ...

bis dann, lasst mal mehr hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nivil


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Dezember 2007)

Nivil schrieb:


> netter thread^^
> 
> also mein größter Fauxpas:
> 
> ...



Das kenn ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wumpi (5. Dezember 2007)

Fiannqe schrieb:


> Es war früh am Morgen mitten in der Woche und ich hatte frei und konnte zocken. Gestört wurde ich nur ständig von jemanden, der immer fragte, wie seine Quest weitergeht und was er machen muss. Lieb wie ich bin, hab ich 3-4 Mal bei buffed geschaut und ihm Auskunft gegeben. Aber langsam hats mir gereicht und dann entspann sich folgender Dialog:
> 
> ich: Schau doch mal bei www.buffed.de und da den Link Quests, da findste alles was du brauchst
> 
> ...


----------



## Yalis (5. Dezember 2007)

bin als schurke (aller erster char) mit nem winzi-dolch in der main und nem fetten schwert in der off rumgerannt (dachte, ne höhere Zahl wäre schneller ^^)

den Char gibts noch immer aber mittlerweile richtig rum bewaffnet

sonst...ja mit lvl 17 wurde mir in der DM nach einem herrlichen Ninja-Loot mal "Gier" und "Bedarf" erklärt, noobs halt ^^


----------



## Wumpi (5. Dezember 2007)

Fiannqe schrieb:


> Es war früh am Morgen mitten in der Woche und ich hatte frei und konnte zocken. Gestört wurde ich nur ständig von jemanden, der immer fragte, wie seine Quest weitergeht und was er machen muss. Lieb wie ich bin, hab ich 3-4 Mal bei buffed geschaut und ihm Auskunft gegeben. Aber langsam hats mir gereicht und dann entspann sich folgender Dialog:
> 
> ich: Schau doch mal bei www.buffed.de und da den Link Quests, da findste alles was du brauchst
> 
> ...




Danke für den Tipp.. und das vorher ...war die schnellantwort ohne Text... so bin ich mal...^^


----------



## Deathtroll (5. Dezember 2007)

hab in ner ini statt eisfalle ne sprengfalle gelegt, da ich mich verklickt habe... der eine mob (eingefroren von nem anderen hunter) und der andere mob (sheep von mage)natürlich frei gekommen ...
das ergebnis: zuerst wurde ich platt gemacht dann der rest der grp x) zum glück konnte uns der healer dank SS gleich wiederbeleben sonst wären die glaub alle ausgeflippt xD


----------



## Sharoth (5. Dezember 2007)

mir wurde erst mit 40 gesagt das ich mal nen beruf machn sollte^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (5. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Fauxpas...
Als ich meinen Druiden angefangen hab und endlich an die Düsterküste kam, rannte mir son kleiner Magier nach.
Eine Stunde nachdem ich zugesehn hab wie er ständig nachdem ich was angreife mit draufholzt hats mir gereicht.
Hab ihn angeschrieben, nachdem keine Reaktion kam hab ich ein Ticket eröffnet und vorsichtig angefragt die sollen mal ein Auge auf den Killstealer da werfen ich glaub das isn Bot weil er alles nach mir angreift und ned reagiert.

Als sich nach einer Stunde maln GM gemeldet hat(bzw vor mir stand) und mich erstmal gefragt hat was ich mit Killsteal meine, ich Depp noch frech wurde weils ja wohl eindeutig is, erbarmte er sich meiner und erklärte mir wie das In Wow mit taggen und reservieren funktioniert....
Dann meinter er noch ich soll auf Chat gehen ned System Messages und ich würde auch sehen was er mir geantwortet hat und auch der andere...
(Man muss wissen ich komme aus einem spiel wo es keine XP Reservierung gab sondern jeder XP nach Schaden bekommt)

Holla die Waldfee war dasn riesen Griff ins Klo dabei wollte mir der ander Kerl nur Questen helfen.
Hab danach WoW ne Woche lang nimmer angefasst.


----------



## Coetzee (5. Dezember 2007)

Eines Abends in HDW bat man mich einen "SS" zu setzen. Ich weiss nicht, ob die Gruppe nur das Diskutieren Leid war oder ich sie nach Minuten wirklich davon überzeugt habe, dass ich keinen "SS" setzen kann. 
Nach der Diskussion holte ich, wegen mehr DÄMÄTSCH, meinen Voidwalker raus.


----------



## Lexidos (6. Dezember 2007)

Kumpel von mir ahtte Angfangs in Wow nen Druiden auf Lvl 58 gelevelt ( vor BC) Ihn anschließend aber gelöscht mit der Begründung er habe ihn verskillt.
Da kan er noch nix von wegen Skills verlernene -.-


----------



## #BaSHeD (6. Dezember 2007)

Lexidos schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir ahtte Angfangs in Wow nen Druiden auf Lvl 58 gelevelt ( vor BC) Ihn anschließend aber gelöscht mit der Begründung er habe ihn verskillt.
> Da kan er noch nix von wegen Skills verlernene -.-



das gute alte D2 syndrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wounk (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab auch mein ersten druiden bis lvl 26 oder so überhaupt nich geskillt weil ich mir die punkte für später aufheben wollte und ich mich nich verskillen wollte. Außerdem bin ich durch sämtliche high lvl und hordlergebiete durchgelatscht um zu nem kumpel zu kommen (natührlich nicht ohne 100mal zu sterben).

Naja... denke jeder war mal ein noob und hat solche sachen gemacht. Mittleriweile bin ich bei der Horde angesiedelt und hab vor kurzem wieder nen druiden erstellt, der is etz 30 und hat sogar talente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (6. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass ich einige Twinks gebraucht habe um mal nach Unterstadt reinzufinden.. *hüstel*

Irgendwie hatte ich immer das Pech vor den Aufzugstüren zu stehen wenn diese geschlossen waren... habe die Dinger aber auch nicht als Aufzugstüren identifizieren können. Das hat natürlich auch erklärt warum ich irgendwann die Flammenschlundquest von Varimathras, die mit Hilfe einer Gruppe ja schon erledigt war, total entnervt mit Ende 20 gelöscht habe...

Ich frag mich im Nachhinein echt wie ich überhaupt ohne die Zwischenstation Unterstadt in den östlichen Königreichen nur eine Quest erledigen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godo (6. Dezember 2007)

ich habe mit meinem hexer-twink erste einige lvl nachdem ich dämonenrüstung gelernt hatte gemerkt das "dämonenhaut" nicht mehr aktuell ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ok, nicht so schlimm wenn man die von lvl 18-21 den lvl 14 buff benutzt hat (die levelangaben stimmen nicht 100%) aber ich musste grinsen als ich die gelegenheit bekam einen lvl 59 hexer darauf aufmerksam zu machen xD
(nochmal zur erklärung: wenn man als hexer den niedrigen buff "dämonenhaut" in der aktionsleiste hat dann muss man das upgrade "dämonenrüstung" neu einsetzen, sonst wird man bis ins hohe alter mit dem lvl ~14 buff rumlaufen)


----------



## Regwina (6. Dezember 2007)

vor vielen vielen monden war da ein kleiner lvl 60 hunter ... und der sollte zum ersten mal geddon pullen. tja, also pet ausgepackt, mob gesucht, geguggt, dass die anderen mobs weit genug weg sind. und was sehe ich da? 2 nackte schurken vor mir. total abgelenkt und vom raidleader zum pull gedrängt ("jetzt pull doch endlich, ich will hier heute noch durch!"), hab ich einfach gepullt.
stille im ts.
Ich: "Geddon kommt .."
5 Sek. Pause
Ich: "Aber nicht allein .."

Das lachen im ts dauerte nur solange, bis wir alle tot am boden lagen xD
dafür ist das ganze heute noch für lacher im ts gut ^^ gott sei dank bin ich jetzt druide.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaker (6. Dezember 2007)

Regwina schrieb:


> vor vielen vielen monden war da ein kleiner lvl 60 hunter ... und der sollte zum ersten mal geddon pullen. tja, also pet ausgepackt, mob gesucht, geguggt, dass die anderen mobs weit genug weg sind. und was sehe ich da? 2 nackte schurken vor mir. total abgelenkt und vom raidleader zum pull gedrängt ("jetzt pull doch endlich, ich will hier heute noch durch!"), hab ich einfach gepullt.
> stille im ts.
> Ich: "Geddon kommt .."
> 5 Sek. Pause
> ...



kann ich nur zustimmen ( bin der raidleader gewesen ) und die lacher hat sie bis heute auf ihrer seite.


LOL regwina pullt nie wieder geddon ^^


----------



## Bergerdos (6. Dezember 2007)

Als ich mit meinem Druiden ca. lvl 45 war hab ich mir BC zugelegt. Natürlich wollte ich mir erst mal Silbermond ansehen, ich hab auf der Karte geguckt und festgestellt, daß da die Pestländer auf dem Weg liegen - bin ich noch zu low - also nehm ich den Wasserweg und paddel an der Küste lang bis Silbermond ......

nach ca. 20 Minuten paddeln in Wassergestalt war ich laut Karte irgendwo in den Bergen im Norden der Pestländer ..... dann hat mich der angerufene GM darauf hingewiesen, daß Silbermond instantiertes Gebiet ist und ich da nicht hinschwimmen kann, netterweise hat er mich direkt an der Kugel in Unterstadt abgesetzt ^^


----------



## Mekrath@SilberneHand (6. Dezember 2007)

Die schlimmsten Dinge habe ich entweder verdrängt oder sie sind mir nicht passiert.

Vielleicht das folgende:

* Einen zweistelligen Goldbetrag für Sockelsteine hingelegt und nach dem Sockeln festgestellt, daß "Critical strike rating" und "Spell critical strike rating" verschiedene Sachen sind.

* Instanz-Klassiker: Wipe -> dann die Frage "Mek, hast Du einen Seelenstein gesetzt?" -> Ich: "Ööööööm..."

* Oder, vor einiger Zeit, als sich ein End-50er WL mächtig stark fühlte und den Aggro-Range einer 20er-Priesterin im Verließ unterschätzte. Ich wurde dann von einem dutzend Defias-Brüder geraidet...


----------



## Godo (6. Dezember 2007)

Achja, nochwas: Ich hab erst mit lvl 60 gemerkt das Meleeschamis mit 2 Einhändern wesentlich mehr Schaden machen als mit einem 2Händer, naja, im Nachhinein betrachtet wär es im BG wohl etwas unfair gewesen wenn ich noch mehr schaden gemacht hätte ;-)  trotzdem gravierender Fehler


----------



## irata1959 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hab wochenlang nicht gewusst wie man von Stormwind nach Irenforge kommt weil ich bei der ersten fahrt mit der Bahn so gestaunt hab das ich gar nicht gemerkt hab das es zurückging , wieder in SW landete und dachte das ist einfach ne rundfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber der Collste FP is nich mir passiert sondern einem HM in AQ20 . Der sollte ein Add verbannen , das aber immer wieder frei kam . Als nach dem dritten wipe die ganze gruppe schon sauer war meinte er doch glatt " Ich verbanne doch immer "beide" , aber aber eins kommt immer wieder frei ! "


Nach einem Ragnaros wipe hatte sich so ziemlich alles wieder berappelt , als ich da noch einen Mitspieler ganz nah vorm Boss liegen sah .. hab mich rangepirscht und ihn wiederbelebt ..     der hat sofort speed gegeben und is auf raggie los ....... es war naemlich ein jaegerpet ....

Mannnn   haben die den armen jaeger zur sau gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil sie dachten das ER sein Pet wiederbelbt hatte .
( da ich aber (fast) imme r fehler zugebe hab ich ihm nochma die haut ( und DKP ) gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaman rulez (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenn da ne Geschichte, als ein Schamane in MC geankht hat um die tote Gruppe zu rezzen und sich nach 10 Sekunden über den Ladebildschirm gewundert hat...

Man sollte den astralen Rückruf wohl nicht neben Geist der Ahnen legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ZG hab ich öfters Aggro gezogen beim heilen, ka warum, ich durfte dann jedenfalls für ein paar wochen nicht mitraiden, ich glaub aber mittlerweile sind die Leute ganz zufrieden mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Dezember 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> (Man muss wissen ich komme aus einem spiel wo es keine XP Reservierung gab sondern jeder XP nach Schaden bekommt)


Ragnarök online?
Da das vor WoW mein erstes MMORPG war, auch wenn ichs nicht wirklich lang gespielt hab, hatte ich dieses Syndrom ganz kurzzeitig auch, aber da ich nen erfahrenen Spieler um mich hatte musst ich keinen GM rufen :>


----------



## Chuckgyver (6. Dezember 2007)

mein erster mage war auf arkan geskillt (1.3. oder so)(hab ich jetzt nicht mehr), wurde trotzdem lvl 50 , sachen wie spelldam waren fremdwörter und da ich im hinterland verstuchte alleine den schlaghammer von zul farrak zu holen, starb ich auch des öfteren. ich kam von tod zu tod weiter voran bis ich aus unachtsamkeit östlich ins meer stürte. Ich fand den aufstieg nicht mehr und so schwamm ich nördlich rundherum bis ich im startgebiet der untoten wieder an land gehen konnte. Da sah man auch schön wie ich durch festes gelände auf der karte schwamm. Dauerte nicht allzulange. Und ich kam erst mit neuem mage in karazhan drauf dass ich entfluchen kann^^.

Ansonsten natürlicher die klassiker in ini/raids als caster die immer passieren, falsches ziel wird gesheept. Nach sheep zielwechsel funzte nicht und hab mein sheep selbst entsheept, oder auch mal ein ziel angreifen wo kein tank dransteht.


----------



## primary_gore (6. Dezember 2007)

...es wareinmal ein jäger auf blackmoore namens Nâgoroth der erst mit 25 rausgefunden hat das man pets auch was beibringen kann... inklusive knurren...

das sah dann so aus:
*gespräch mit bruder, 40er jäger damals*

ich: "mann ich schick mein pet ja immer auf die mobs drauf, aber sobald ich die anschiesse kommen die und hauen mich"
er: "hast du knurren auf auto?"
ich: "wie auto?"
er: "unten in der petleiste müsste son symbol sein, da musste draufklicken"
ich: "da is nur passiv, angreifen und folgen"
er: "ääh weisst du was knurren ist?"
ich: "hää?"
er: "*alteshebrähischesklageliedanstimm*"

...wird im ts immer wieder gerne zum besten gegeben^^


----------



## Old_Nick (6. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein Magier, der hatte geschlagene 7 lvl lang den Besuch beim Lehrer vergessen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als er dann die drei versäumten Lektionen auf einmal nachgeholt hatte, war es ein Quantensprung und das Leben war plötzlich viel leichter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## primary_gore (6. Dezember 2007)

aso nochwas...
hihi ich hab erst mit 40 rausgefunden das man sich in den haupstädten für bgs anmelden kann =)

...schlimm schlimm, wie oft ich ins nördliche brachland gerannt bin um nach warsonggulch zu kommen... das endete dann als ich nem ingamefreund gesacht hab " so ich mach mich jetz aufn weg, will noch BG..." o0 gott war das peinlich... zumal das gespräch im gildenchannel statt fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapeldoll (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo @ all

Also hier meine storry, damals mein erster char ein jäger grade so lvl bereich zwischen auberdine und sumpfland. Meine Schwester bin in ihrer Gilde erklärt sich bereit, mit ihrer 60er Jägerin, mich und eine Mädel was ich auf der fl hatte damals (hörte kurz darauf aus ztl gründen auf) uns durchs sumpfland nach if bzf loch modan vorher und dann per tiefen bahn nach sw zu bringen. Danch entstand folgender dialog im skype und grupenchannel. (thurkhan mein jäger).

Mitten in SW.

Thurkhan: Und wie komm ich jetzt wieder nach menethil??
Kassandra: fliegen natürlich!!! Fahr aber mit tiefenbahn  nach if dann biste schneller und sparst geld.
Thurkhan :Wie fliegen??
Kassandra: Habe euch doch die Fp gezeigt!
Thurkhan: aber der greifenmeister bietet keine option???
Kassi: hast du die Fp etwa nicht angenommen?
Thurkhan:Öhhmmm sollte ich die anklicken???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kassihh man wofür hab ich dih denn dahingebracht du ......

oh jeh war mir das peinlich


----------



## ursharok (6. Dezember 2007)

ach jaaber,

das solltest du doch wissen. ich weiss, ich hab einige fauxpas gehabt aber der legendärste war folgender:


vorweg, es spielte sich alle ab vor ner inze hero namens auchidnon (oder so), daher war es ein fehltritt der besonderen art, viele fehler hier sind anfängerfehler. meine wenigkeit war bei diesem fauxpas aber ein sehr ehrfahrener spieler. die geschichte ist ganz kurz: ich hab npcs vor der ini bekämpft, der healer kam ab und an mal raus mich zu heilen.

letztlich hat ein maintank nicht kapiert, dass ewr ned in der heroic steht, sondern vorm eingang!

jaaber, cu


----------



## MightyMike (6. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ragnarök online?
> Da das vor WoW mein erstes MMORPG war, auch wenn ichs nicht wirklich lang gespielt hab, hatte ich dieses Syndrom ganz kurzzeitig auch, aber da ich nen erfahrenen Spieler um mich hatte musst ich keinen GM rufen :>


 Ach da gibt es einige Spiele, die nach Schaden gehen, zb Everquest. Zumindestens in den ersten Jahren.

Hier ein schönes Erlebniss das ich mit einem 46er Krieger hatte, der mich um etwas Questhilfe gebeten hatte (ich, 60 Hunter "PreBC"). Die Quest war eigentlich sehr einfach, und die Mobs so um Level 40.

Ich denke mir, warum macht er nicht mehr Schaden? Schaue mir sein Equippment an, und muss sagen, gute und tolle Auswahl für den Level. Dann kam ich so mit Ihm ins Gespräch und fragte Ihn warum er nicht mehr Schaden macht? Er darauf, "wie mehr Schaden? Ich mache doch vollen Schaden. "
Etwas verwirrt schaue ich da aus der Wäsche, und frage Ihn, "und warum benutzt Du nicht Deine Spezialattacken?" Darauf er dann verdutzt: "Wie Spezialattacken?"
"Na die Du beim Trainer und mit Deinen Talenten gelernt hast"
2 Minuten Totenstille....."Wie? Welche Trainer und was für ein Talentbaum?"
Ich habe Ihn dann mal darüber aufgeklärt und muss echt mit Respekt sagen, tolle Leistung. Versucht Ihr mal mit einem Krieger auf Level 46 zu kommen, OHNE einmal bei einem Trainer gewesen zu sein, und natürlich ohne jeglichen Talentpunkt benutzt zu haben.

Als er dann endlich alle Skills gelernt und alle Talente aktiviert hatte.  ist er rein in die Monster und hat mal so richtig aufgeräumt und hatte einen echten Spass. 

Ist heute einer der besten PvP Krieger, die ich kenne.


----------



## Carnificis (6. Dezember 2007)

ist jetzt nur zum Threadthema selber aber egal ;P
@ Vorposten solche Typen, auch wenn sie erst nix wussten sind ja wohl die heftigsten d8ie es gibt sag mir seinen namen und ich knie jedes mal wenn ich ihn sehe vor im nieder ^^


----------



## OiOiOi (6. Dezember 2007)

Einen richtigen "Fehltritt" hatte mein Schamie. Der musste nämlich beim ersten Flug mit dem Zeppelin nach Unterstadt, vom Zeppelin fallen und sterben. War schon eine Odyssee, wenn man keinen Plan hat wo man hin muss... Rez beim Geistheiler: "Brill? Wo zur Hölle bin ich???" Das erste und letzte mal, dass ich von Brill nach Unterstadt ne Stunde brauchte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazdash (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mal mit einem Untoten-Twink den Eingang nach UC nicht gefunden. Ich habe sicher mindestens eine Stunde lang gesucht, bis mein Bruder on kam und mir abhilfe verschaffte.


----------



## noizycat (6. Dezember 2007)

Klasse Thread! Kommt mir vieles bekannt vor. Wobei ich echt froh bin, dass mir n erfahrener Zockerkollege am Anfang mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand, sonst hätte ich wohl sehr alt ausgesehen. Chat? AH? Lehrer? WTF ^^


Aber auch so hat mein Main damals erst mit ca. LVL 40 gemerkt, dass es mehr als einen Skillbaum gibt ... >.<

Naja, und ein Dauerfauxpas bei mir:
Zocke bei Kumpel am Lappi, und vergesse nen Kabel anzustecken. Immer wieder toll, wenn mitten im Kampf der Ruhezustand vorbereitet wird ...... XD


----------



## Trisch (6. Dezember 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Mich wunderts allerdings das hier noch keiner durch die Tiefenbahn GELAUFEN ist, hab das schon von dem einen oder anderen gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, jetzt erinnere ich mich, Es muss so im Februar 2005 gewesen sein, als ich das erste mal in der Tiefenbahn war und die Bahn genau vor mir abfuhr. Ich machte mich also auf dem Weg und nachdem die Bahn noch zweimal an mir vorbei fuhr beschich mich das Gefühl dass es besser gewesen wäre zu warten ^^

Dafür hab ich dann aber auch Nessie gesehen und konnte die Unterwasserlandschaft genau anschauen.

Ich hatte auch mal einen Char auf einen PvE Server, eine Schurkin, mit der lief ich vor Uldaman einer Hordengruppe hinterher, als sie bei einer Kiste kämpften hab ich mir gedacht, die äreger ich und loote die Kiste weg, mein rechtsklick ging leider etwas daneben und der Hordler war PvP geflaggt.


----------



## Ymenia (6. Dezember 2007)

Als ich damals angefangen habe, WoW zu spielen, hatten zwei Freunde von mir (die zu dem Zeitpunkt schon über ein Jahr spielten) beschlossen, auf einem anderen Realm (Arguswacht) anzufangen. Bei einem konnte ich vorher schon zusehen, wie WoW so abläuft. 
Schön und gut, ich erstellte mir dann eine Kriegerin auf o.g. Realm und fing an, mit den Druiden meiner Freunde zu spielen. Das ging auch recht gut, ich bekam Tipps wie ich was zu machen hätte, war alles prima...dann kam ich nach Duskwood. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wusste ich noch nicht, dass es nicht egal ist, ob man einen blauen oder einen grünen Namenszug hat. Ich fröhlich nach Duskwood rein, auf dem Weg zum Friedhof. Auf einmal steht eine Kuh mit Totenkopf vor mir (von Horde hatte ich bis dahin noch nie was gehört gab für mich immer nur Nachtelf) ich hab gelacht und gefragt, warum er in so einem komischen Aufzug rumrennt und ihm geraten, seinen Chirurgen zu verklagen. Ich wunderte mich, warum die Kuh nicht antwortete und versuchte, sie anzuflüstern. (ich sah im Emote - wusste ich bis dahin auch nicht wie man das macht - nur dass die Kuh immer wieder mit den Achseln zuckte...hat mich wohl nicht ganz verstanden.) Ich konnte gerade noch einen roten Schriftzug ausmachen, in dem es hieß "Das Ziel ist nicht freundlich", als mich die Kuh plötzlich onehittete. Tja, ich kannte zu dem Zeitpunkt dann auch den Geistheiler noch nicht und hatte Panik wegen der Warnung auf meinem Bildschirm (in 6 mins wird der Geist freigelassen). Halb heulend zu meinem Freund gerannt und ihn gefragt, was das ist, angefangen zu heulen, als ich plötzlich als Irrwisch vor dem Geistheiler stand. Und endlich erbarmte sich mein Kollege, mich dann doch mal aufzuklären. Ich spielte die Kriegerin noch auf Level 25, dann habe ich den Server gewechselt (Forscherliga). Mittlerweile ist die Kriegerin gelöscht und ein wenig dazu gelernt habe ich auch.

Das nächste war im Kern. Letztes Jahr im Mai (2006) eine liebe, nette Kerngruppe übernommen. Mehr als 70% davon haben den Kern noch nicht mal beim durchlaufen gesehen (Abstimmung mit dem Kern), geschweige denn, dass sie überhaupt was kannten. Ein Glück, dass noch einige aus unserer alten Raidgruppe dabei waren, die mir gezeigt haben, dass ich nicht alles wissen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke hier an Betty, Kavi, Metze und Mera!
Selbst mit 70 kanns im Kern noch nette und manchmal amüsante Wipes geben, daher erklärte ich die Taktiken ganz genau. Wir haben Garr gelegt. Prima! Nun kommt ja als nächstes Geddon (die gelbe Mülltüte). Klein Illù erzählt und erzählt "Flüche entfernen" "Wenn ihr Aggro habt (verstanden wie "Wenn ihr die Bombe seid") lauft zum Tank" "Priester bitte den Boss decursen" "Wenn der arkane Explo spammt, geht bitte soweit zurück, dass ihr nicht mehr drin steht" bla bla Port hier, Fernkampf da, Einteilung gemacht etc. Alles klar, der Jäger hat dann den Boss geholt (ich habe ja die ganze Zeit von Geddon gesprochen)...wipe... Ich alles nochmal erklärt, ganz in Ruhe. Dann endlich wieder bei der Aufstellung angekommen, bemerkte ich, dass ich der gesamten Gruppe gerade die Taktik für Shazzrah erklärt hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celticsstorm (6. Dezember 2007)

Es ist eine Hm gewesen die denn Fehler auch hatte mit Dämonenhaut und Rüstung und dieses erst mit LVl 60 erkannte. 

Sie hatte den Namenwechsel des Buffs übersehen und dachte das aktualisiert sich von alleine^^



Ansonsten das mal das Pet nicht dahinläuft wo es soll oder mal Mobs aus der Eisfalle befreit ist glaube ich standart. Aber ich mache immer mal wieder Fehler und stehe dazu. *G*


----------



## Yaminia (6. Dezember 2007)

zu 90% ist mir das auch alles passiert 
bin halt n totaler noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie ich es je auf 70 geschafft habe frage ich mich heute noch

peinlich finde ich, das ich mich IMMER verlaufe und die Leute mich dann fragen wo ich hin will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder
ich mit 60 erklärt bekam wofür ein Krieger da zu sein hat und was er machen muß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (6. Dezember 2007)

primary_gore schrieb:


> ...es wareinmal ein jäger auf blackmoore namens Nâgoroth der erst mit 25 rausgefunden hat das man pets auch was beibringen kann... inklusive knurren...



Bei mir dauerte das noch zehn Level länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber immerhin hatte ich das mit dem Knurren schon früher gelernt. Dass man allerdings andere Tiere zähmen kann, um dem eigenen Pet neue Attacken beizubringern... öhm... *räusper* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja, ich bin auch schon durch die Tiefenbahn gelaufen... Das erste Mal in SW, alles groß und neu. Och, da sind ja zwei Schächte, wo die wohl hinführen? 
Ich also munter reingesprungen und losgelatscht. Nachdem über meinem Kopf immer wieder nicht zu identifizierende Objekte vorbeigerauscht sind und mein Pet zum dritten Mal Hungerqualen litt, hab ich endlich auch gemerkt, dass da irgendwas schief gelaufen war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Inzen zieh ich mir grundsätzlich die Eisfalle in eine Extra-Leiste, damit ich mich nicht verklick und ne Sprengfalle setz, daher bin ich von solchen Fehlern bisher verschont geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür nimmt mein Pet regelmäßig einen anderen Weg als ich und bringt mir dabei noch nette "Präsente" mit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. Dezember 2007)

kara marken farmen - ich kam leicht zuspät und hatte keine zeit nochmal alles zuchecken

wir rushen durch bis mich der raidleader annschreibt und mich fragt warum ich so wenig dmg mache

ich hatte keine ahnung und schau ob vielleicht mein eq rot ist

oh man ... ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen

meine eq bestand zu 4/5 aus zul gurub sachen die wir am abend zuvor beim funraid gefunden habe und ich angezogen hab weil sie so lustig aussahen
hatte nen spell-dmg streitkolben und nen offhand mit spelldmg

ayayay das war peinlich


----------



## plehmann (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi @ all,

also ich bin bestürzt wie oft wir Jäger alle die selben dämmlichen Fehler machen.

1. dot und eisfalle erschien mir immer ne gute Idee zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Die Pet zähm q versaut und geflennt bis mir ein Kumpel sagte das man q löschen kann und neu annnehmen kann.

3. Tiere öftermal freigelassen statt freigegeben (klingt ja auch ähnlich

4. Rote Mobs sind immer interessant (ich kanns heute noch oft net lassen auch wenn die elite und 5 lv höher sind, ging sogar schonmal gut ROFL)

Naja bin halt noch immer noob.

Gut zu wissen das ich nicht der einzige bin der so dummes Zeug macht

PS:Geilster Thread ever hab tränen gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunjah (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin über einen Freund zu WoW gekommen und um es mal anzutesten, hat er mir die Zugangsdaten seiner Freundin, welche zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Lust auf das Spiel hatte, gegeben. Also mit dem Wissen was ich durch's Zuschauen hatte, einen Krieger erstellt und direkt los gespielt. Irgendwann kam ich zu einer Quest, bei der ich Hilfe brauchte. Zufälligerweise lief da ein Mage rum, welche jene Quest auch zu lösen hatte. Ruckzuck haben wir uns zusammengetan und los gings. Damals wusste ich nicht, wie man spottet und oder Rüstung zerreist bzw. sonstwie die Aggro bekommen bzw. übernehmen kann. So ist der Mage bestimmt 5x gestorben (ich danach auch) und er meinte dann:

"Wieso tankst du nicht?"
Ich: Höh?
Er: Ja, wieso tankst Du nicht? Du bist TANK, du musst als erster ran an die Mobs!

STILLE
Er: Du sch... Noob! 

und leavte die Gruppe. Später habe ich mich dann von o.g. Freund aufklären lassen, dass tanken in WoW nichts mit tanken an der Tankstelle (wie von mir erst vermutet) zu tun hat und dass ein Mob kein MOPS (Hund) ist, sondern die Bezeichnung für ein Monster.

Fazit: Krieger gelöscht, eigenen Account gekauft, Schamanen erstellt und noch mal alles von vorne - unter Berücksichtigung des WoW-Handbuchs (Ach, das brauch ich nicht lesen!) gespielt und dann doch irgendwann 70 geworden!

Ps: geiler Thread hier, erheitert mir gerade meine Mittagspause! ;-)


----------



## MaceP (6. Dezember 2007)

Habe erst vor kurzem erfahren, dass man gesockelte Edelsteine durch neue ersetzen kann.
Bin Ewigkeiten ohne Edelsteine rumgelaufen und habe Geld gefarmt weil ich dachte, ich müsste auf jeden Fall ein paar sehr gute und teure reinmachen, weil die ja ewig drin bleiben würden...


----------



## dejaspeed (6. Dezember 2007)

Das ich in uldaman (laange her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) erst erfahren hatte das ich spott zum tanken brauche...


----------



## Ged (6. Dezember 2007)

Mein Schurke war der dritte Char, den ich in die Scherbenwelt brachte. Also erst mal wie vorher die Lehrer gesucht, um Berufe weiter lernen zu können. Erste Hilfe auch nicht vergessen. Alle prima. Nur den Lehrer für Schloßknacken über 300 ließ sich einfach nicht auftreiben. 
Tjahaha. Ich bin ja kein solcher Noob, der mit lvl 70 noch keine Tür aufbekommt. Ich nicht!

Also hab ich mir ein Herz genommen, und eine lvl 70 Schurkin angesprochen, wo denn der Lehrer zu finden sei. Die betrachtete mich mitleidig, lachte mich ein wenig aus und fragte schließlich: "Jetzt mal ehrlich, den Schurken hast du aber schon lange nicht mehr gespielt, oder?"

(Anm: Schloßknacken ist an das Level gebunden. Deshalb gibt es keinen Lehrer dafür)

Na, ich hab dann erst mal auf einen anderen Char umgeloggt *pfeif*


Auch nett, war ein Erlebnis mit meinem ersten Charakter, einem Krieger. Der hat erst bei den Ogern nördlich von Southshore erfahren, dass es Oger und Oger gibt. Grosser, na ja nicht ganz so großer Krieger, macht fröhlich die Quests bei den besagten Ogern. Läuft dank dicker 2H-Axt ganz gut. Ein Oger nach dem anderen fällt. Bis ich einen der Oger vor dem Stadttor anvisiert habe. 
Zack! Bumm! Hallo Bob.
Dachte mir: Na, das kann ja wohl nicht sein und bin gleich wieder hin.
Zack! Bumm! Hallo Bob.
Kann ja wohl echt nicht sein!
Zack! Bumm! Hallo Bob.
.
.
.
Irgendwann hatte es dann auch mein Krieger mit seinen 13 INT begriffen, dass die Oger mit dem goldenen Drachen um das Portrait vielleicht doch aus anderem Holz geschnitzt sind.

Das war übrigens der gleiche Krieger, der sich mit Lvl 12 oder 14 einen Papageien kaufen wollte und sich gleich auf den Weg machte, als man ihn sagte, dass es diese ganz im Süden des Kontinents gäbe. Der gute war fast in Gadgetzan, als ihm jemand erklärt, dass er auf dem falschen Kontinent sei. Es gibt wohl niemanden, der den Hordeposten in Feralas so gut kennt wie mein Krieger. Ich hab mich da fast 2 Stunden durchgestorben^^ 

Jetzt wo ich so drüber nachdenke sind Krieger wohl wirklich nicht sonderlich helle. Oder wie kann es sein, dass sich der gleiche Held aus dem Sumpfland nach Norden wendet um die schöne Tandol-Spange zu bereisen. Große Krieger lassen sich ja auch nicht von großen Levelunterschieden abschrecken. Und so bereiste ich das Arathihochland in der bewährten Hasenfußtaktik: Renn um dein Leben und immer schön auf der Straße bleiben.
Die Abzweigung nach rechts zu dem Allianz-Posten hab ich in der Hektik übersehen. Was vielleicht auch daran lag, dass ich mehr als einen Raptor auf den Fersen hatte. Also weiter die Straße entlang, als endlich links von mir eine schöne Burg auftauchte. Na ja, so schön wie Stormwind war sie nicht, aber ich konnte zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht wählerisch sein. Die Wachen würden mir schon helfen. Also hinein Onkel Otto!
Zack! Bumm! Hallo Bob.
Die unsichtbaren Elite-Mobs in der Burg sind schon mit passendem Level eine harte Nuß. ;-)




Höllische Grüße

Ged


----------



## Godo (6. Dezember 2007)

nochwas, es ist eigentlich ein relativ kleiner fauxpas aber doch immer wieder witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die meisten hier werden die orkingenieure im blutkessel kennen die minen legen. Die Gegend war noch ziemlich vermint als ich nach einem wipe geankt hab, musste aber dennoch lachen als es mich direkt wieder hingelegt hat xD Naja, dann war laufen angesagt... 
Ebenfalls bei den Minen im Blutkessel: Nach nem wipe rezz ich nen krieger, ich wollt noch sagen: "vorsicht, hier liegen ja noch minen" war aber nicht schnell genug: krieger läuft richtung loot und Kabumm!, lag er wieder flach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (6. Dezember 2007)

> Das war übrigens der gleiche Krieger, der sich mit Lvl 12 oder 14 einen Papageien kaufen wollte und sich gleich auf den Weg machte, als man ihn sagte, dass es diese ganz im Süden des Kontinents gäbe. Der gute war fast in Gadgetzan, als ihm jemand erklärt, dass er auf dem falschen Kontinent sei. Es gibt wohl niemanden, der den Hordeposten in Feralas so gut kennt wie mein Krieger. Ich hab mich da fast 2 Stunden durchgestorben^^


Alter Schwede da sprichste was an.....
Ich, gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz frischer Zocker damals, war lvl 12 oder so, und sehe da auf einmal in Dolanaar einen Nachtelfhunterkollegen mit seiner Eule rumlaufen...
Irgendwie fand ich das cool..
Dann irgendwann war ich in Darnassus und sehe diesen Eulenverkäufer..
Ich dachte mir nur ´´geil jetzt holste dir auch so ne kämpfende Eule´´.. Also gekauft und direkt einen Mob gesucht.. ´´Man´´ denk ich mir ´´wasn Scheißvieh.. das macht ja nix´´ Also ab nach Darnassus und den nächst besten Hunter angeflüstert..

Er fragte mich nur ob ich das ernst meine, natürlich bejahte ich.
Er erklärte mir dann die Klasse des Jägers und seiner tollen Fähigkeit und gab mir die hart angesparten Silber sogar zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchii (6. Dezember 2007)

Mein erster Char, ein Paladin namens Hauruck (Zwerg) hat mit lv 20 den Skilltree entdeckt und mit lv 30 den ersten Punkt verteilt, da ich dachte, die Skillung fällt nicht so ins Gewicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein erster Instanz-Gang mit meinem 2. Char (Krieger):
Vorwort: Meine Onlinespieleerfahrung beschränkte sich damals auf CS und Diablo 2 LoD und mit dem Pala war ich noch nicht in Instanzen *schäm*.

Groupleader:„Ok, tank den mob mal an“
(tanken? Mal schauen was die anderen machen)
GL:„Nun, Azi?“
(Mist ich muss was machen. Hmmm, schnell im Büchlein gucken… Ne, sowas habe ich nicht gelernt)
Ich: Sorry hab diese Fertigkeit nicht gelernt
- stille -
- gelächter -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Man hat mir dann einen Crashkurs in Gruppenspiel gegeben, dann hat es ganz gut funktioniert mit der Ini, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Jaaber (6. Dezember 2007)

ursharok schrieb:


> ach jaaber,
> 
> das solltest du doch wissen. ich weiss, ich hab einige fauxpas gehabt aber der legendärste war folgender:
> vorweg, es spielte sich alle ab vor ner inze hero namens auchidnon (oder so), daher war es ein fehltritt der besonderen art, viele fehler hier sind anfängerfehler. meine wenigkeit war bei diesem fauxpas aber ein sehr ehrfahrener spieler. die geschichte ist ganz kurz: ich hab npcs vor der ini bekämpft, der healer kam ab und an mal raus mich zu heilen.
> ...



urshi alte kanone^^

haben alles mitgeschnitten, geile aktion damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"wieso krieg ich keinen ruf?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guggn ob ich des mp3 noch i-wo hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximusprime (6. Dezember 2007)

ich kenne jemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


... der stand über 30 min in Menethil auf nem Schiff und wunderte sich das es nicht losfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... der kurz bevor sein Quest Partner vom Greifenmeister losflog auf "Folgen" klickte und nach seiner Raucherpause sich noch wunderte das er immer noch am selben Platz stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hiermit grüße ich meinen kleinen Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war schön mit dir zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (6. Dezember 2007)

Naja es war ein mal ein Kleiner Nachelf druide der auf der stufe 9 einen gegenstand fand der grün schimmerte aber auf dem Seelengebunden stand....  ich hab den gegenstand nicht angelegt weil ich dachte wenn ich den jetzt anlege und ok. sage denn hab ich das ding für immer anne hacken kleben ^^ damals lief ich mit lv 15 noch komplett in grau.. das war vor 2 1/2 jahren und naja mittlerweie kann ich darüber immer wieder grinsen.


----------



## Schizophreni (6. Dezember 2007)

tja als ich als Mage auf nen Tank schwert need angemeldet habe^^ und gewonnen *g*


----------



## Kujon (6. Dezember 2007)

hehe, also das mit den seelengebundenen items habe ich auch erst mit lv. 15 oder so gecheckt - dachte auch sehr lange, dass man die nie wieder ausziehen kann und lief darum auch in weiss und grau rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das mit den raren mobs war auch so ne sache: ich kam damals von eqoa, wo ich einen nekromanten zockte - fing also in wow gleich mal einen hexenmeister an und habe mich grad der gilde meiner ehemaligen eqoa-kumpels angeschlossen. dann irgendwo vor brill sehe ich ein named-mob mit einem silbernen drachen um das porträt. ich gehe hin und kille den und schreie im gildenchat (wohlgemerkt, mit ca. lv. 7): "ICH HABE MEINEN ERSTEN BOSS GELEGT UND DAS SOLO!!!"

konnte mich kaum noch halten vor freude, wurde aber im gildenchat nur belächelt...habs nicht begriffen, warum sich niemand mit mir freut, bis mich dann eine gildenkollegin aufklärte, dass das lediglich ein rarer mob ist und nicht schwerer zu bewältigen, wie die 0815 mobs sonst...

naja, war ein trauriger moment ^^

oder der kumpel, der sagt, komm wir leveln zusammen (war ca. lv. 10) wir treffen uns in crossroads. mache die map auf, aber kein crossroads in sicht. habe mich dann erkundigt und er sagte mir, dass ich mit dem zeppelin reisen kann. nach ca. 30 min. suche, fand ich den, reiste nach og und lief an xr vorbei nach tb...mann war ich orientierungslos und die reise nach xr hat mich sage und schreibe 2 stunden gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und grad kürzlich habe ich zum zweiten mal die maid gepullt --->Wipe^^ das war mir echt peinlich^^

und noch ein peinlicherer, ist mir in kara passiert: wir haben uns alle vor dem raum von aran versammelt. irgendwie spielte ich etwas mit der kamera rum, surfte auf dem anderen bildschirm im inet, schaute flüchtig wieder auf den screen von wow und schrie ins ts: "was, warum sehe ich jetzt plötzlich anders aus, was habe ich da für ein hut an???" ca. 5 sekunden später merkte ich dann, dass ich meine kamera in die ego-perspektive gedreht habe und sah nicht mehr mich, sondern den tauren-jäger gildenkumpel, welcher genau vor mir stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mann, was haben wir gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lustig war auch mit den verwandlungsstäben. ich wählte den schurken an, wollte den in einen irwisch verwandeln - nur merkte ich nicht, dass der grad in stealth ging und drei mobs angreifen wollte...habe ihn mit der verwandlung aus dem stealth geholt und die mobs stürmten auf ihn zu - sehr ungewohnt für ein schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war auch ein lacher wert^^


----------



## Mardras (6. Dezember 2007)

Was sind das für Verwandlungsstäbe?

Ich will auch unseren Raidschurken ärgern^^


----------



## Kuhkafhänger (6. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe mal nen Jäger gefragt, ob er mir auch ein Pet zähmen könne, als Schurke^^


----------



## t0bsi (6. Dezember 2007)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Naja es war ein mal ein Kleiner Nachelf druide der auf der stufe 9 einen gegenstand fand der grün schimmerte aber auf dem Seelengebunden stand....  ich hab den gegenstand nicht angelegt weil ich dachte wenn ich den jetzt anlege und ok. sage denn hab ich das ding für immer anne hacken kleben ^^ damals lief ich mit lv 15 noch komplett in grau.. das war vor 2 1/2 jahren und naja mittlerweie kann ich darüber immer wieder grinsen.




lol genau das selbe is mir mit meinem krieger passiert ^^

das beste was mit passiet war, is : ich war grade unterwegs und hatte den flugounkt in arathie net gefunden udn den in hillsbrad ausgelassen udn auf einmal hatte ich da nen komischen stein gesehen, nja ich dachte mir mmmh, mal gucken was passiert wenn ich rauf klicke.
super es war der ruhestein -.- und ich war wieder im tal der prüfungen -.-


----------



## Kujon (6. Dezember 2007)

Mardras schrieb:


> Was sind das für Verwandlungsstäbe?
> 
> Ich will auch unseren Raidschurken ärgern^^



die bekommst während den halloween-tagen vom gastwirt - süsses oder saures und manchmal sind eben diese verwandlungsstäbe drin, welche man nur auf gruppenmember, nicht aber auf sich selber anwenden kann

viel spass beim ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexidos (6. Dezember 2007)

#BaSHeD schrieb:


> das gute alte D2 syndrom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau... 

daher kam das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Dezember 2007)

Anfangsfehler:
Ich sah einen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion, er hatte einen Totenschädel statt Levelanzeige. Naja, ich wollte mal wissen wie er ausgerüstet ist. Ich machte einen rechtsklick auf seinem Bild und den Rest könnt ihr euch wohl vorstellen....

Heute morgen:
Der Troll erwachte in Unterstadt. Ein Blick auf die Sonnenuhr verriet ihm, dass er nicht viel Zeit hat. So machte er sich schleunigst auf in den Pestländern das dämliche Zelt in Brand zu stecken. Man lernt ja aus Fehlern und so pullte er einen Gegner nach dem Anderem. Das klappte natürlich nicht immer so wie gewollt und er wurde dabei 2 mal erledigt. Egal! Gleich muß er zurück! Die Zeit wird knapp, die Gegner respawnen schonwieder... doch er steht vorm Zelt, greift nach dem Brandverstärker und stellt fest:

DER IST SICHER IM BANKSCHLIEßFACH VERSTAUT! *argh*^^


----------



## Kwax (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht der einzige bin der am Anfang Fehler gemacht hat. Ich war mit meinem Gildenleiter in Gnomeregan und es droppte "Erste Hilfe - Starkes Gegengift" (heisst das so?). Ich durfte alles looten und er meinte zu mir "GZ, hast Du das Mount ja schon fast zur hälfte zusammen". Ich frug, wieso? Er meinte "Das Handbuch kannst Du locker für 35g im AH verkaufen" ... Eifriger Schüler wie ich bin machte ich natürlich rechts klick drauf und erlernte es direkt nachdem es in meinem Inventar war >.< Die Fähigkeit hab ich bis heute noch nicht eingesetzt. Naja hat aber trotzdem geklappt mit dem Mount auf 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem weiss ich erst seit Level 35 wie man nach Gruppen oder Mitglieder für Dungeon und Quests sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestern im Kloster AE in der Nähe von Arkanist Doan im Kloster gemacht und ihn zu einer freundlichen Teeparty mit anschließendem Wipe eingeladen >.< Dachte ich steh weit genug entfernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber man lernt halt nie aus und ich muss sagen ich war schon sehr sehr oft in Instanzen mittlerweile und das war der erste und einzige Wipe für den ich verantwortlich war.


----------



## Kheldòr (6. Dezember 2007)

Oh ja da gabs so einige ^^"

Mein erster Char war ein Jäger...hätte immer ziemliche Probleme gold zu bekommen und hatte mit lvl 32 gerade mal 10g und das nur weil mir jemand 2g geschenkt hatte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War damals ziemlich euphorisch als jemand im IF Allgemein Channel geschrieben hatte das er 2g verschenkt XD 

Naja das üblich natürlich mit Bedarf/Gier ... mein Pet kannte ne Zeit lang keine Skills... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das eine mal hab ich kurz vor Kara umgeskillt mit meim Mage auf Feuer und hab mich beim Kurator gewunder warum mein Pyro nur mit 400critet ^^" tja hatte vergessen die neuen skills zu kaufen und bin nur mit Pyro Rang 1 rumgerannt XD ...Hätte aber auffallen sollen...konnte keine Feuerbälle mehr casten aber fürn Pyro der normalerweise mehr kostet hatte ich noch massig!! Nachm 10ten Pyro bin ich dann so langsam stutzig geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja und das schlimmste war warscheinlich das ich bis vor ein paar Tagen nicht wusste das es in DS ein Auktionshaus gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Khedlòr


----------



## devilhunterX (6. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich bin Schami und nachdem wir mal in ZH gewiped sind hab ich Ankh eigesetzt und wollt die Anderen Rezzen. 
Nur der Nachteil an der Sache war dass ich auch den falschen button geklickt hab ,nähmlich mein Astralen Rückruf (selbe Funktion wie Ruhestein). Habs noch gemerkt und auf einmal stand ich in Shattrath und die andern ham dumm geguckt und mussten letzt endlich doch laufen.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (6. Dezember 2007)

das mein großer mage statt sheepen , blinzeln gemacht hat und dann mitten in die mobgrp geflogen ist und das 2ma hintereinander ;/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (beim 1ma wars en wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## iPuke (6. Dezember 2007)

spontan fallen mir nur 2 peinliche sachen ein;
1. stehen vor maggi oder gruul kA mehr, aber auch egal. nun denn aufeinmal fragt wer im ts "ehm kriegen die krieger mal n geskillten imp in die grp?" ich ganz empört "mein imp ist doch geskilled!" nunja ein anderer hexer "ehm puki.. man kann einen neuen blutpakt rang lernen..." das lachen war groß und mein kopf anstatt orkgrün eher rot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3x drüft ihr raten wo ich nach dem run als erstes war ^^''
2. ich sag nochmal ausdrücklich dass wenn schrecken der nacht runterkommt keiner mehr buffen,healen oder ähnliches darf. so er/sie/es kommt runter ich achte nicht drauf und geb mir n gs. nunja. hat zwar keiner gemerkt, habs aber gestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
an den lowlvl bereich kann ich mich mit meinem wl zumindest nicht mehr erinnern ^^ aber mit meinem priest oderso hab ich eigentlich noch nie größere fehler gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galain (6. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal... Endlich das Alteractal gewonnen und auf die tolle Belohnung von 'Held der Sturmlanzen' gefreut, ist die Quest aus versehen beim Säubern des Questbuches durch ein Lag mit aus selbigem verschwunden...
Diejenigen, welche vor Bildung der Realmpools die Sonntagnachmittags-Alteractal-Schlachten miterlebt haben, können eventuell nachvollziehen, wie sich der menschliche Spieler hinter diesem armen Jäger gefühlt haben mag. *grins*


----------



## HoggerKiller (6. Dezember 2007)

hab mal nen 52 krieger gesehn der weder spott noch verteidigungshaltung hatte


----------



## Meuchlor (6. Dezember 2007)

powertube schrieb:


> hm ich habe damals nicht gewusst wie man in der gruppe korrekt lootet und in meiner ersten ini (grotte) einfach alles mit bedarf gelootet, da sich bedarf für mich einfach sozialer anhörte als gier. ^^ wurde dann relativ schnell aufgeklärt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hihi genau so gings es mir bei der ersten instanz auch, die Todesminen. Ich hab einfach auf alles Bedarf gerollt, weil ich dachte, dass derjenige der es am ehesten bräuchte ( also bedarf daran hat ) das dann bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich wollte einfach nicht gierig sein und alles an mich raffen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (6. Dezember 2007)

Mein Allererster Char, ein Jäger, war nach mehr als einem halben jahr level 60.
Zu allem überfluss der Fragen warum ich so lange brauchte. (Was sind Quests, Wozu die Ausrufezeichen etc pp^^) Fragte man mich als ich in einem ZulGurrub Raid eingeladen wurde warum ich so wenig Damage mache. 
Fehler? Ich habe IMMER nur auf Ausdauer und Intelligenz geachtet. Niemals auf Krit, trefferwertung Beweglichkeit etc pp.

Ich wurde also erst mit Level 60 so richtig über WoW aufgeklärt. 

nun nach fast 3 Jahren habe ich 3 70er hars, 4 60er etc pp und lächel heute in mir immer rein wenn ich einen neuling treffe der irgendwas nicht weiß. Das erinnert mich an meine Anfangszeit zurück.

Deswegen, Seid nett zu den neuen. Sie können es nicht wissen. lehrt es sie.
Oder auch^^

Vergebe ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!


----------



## LordMufti (6. Dezember 2007)

damls lang lang ists her, als ich mal in Scholo war mit dem 60er Krieger von nem Freund...
war so ca. 2uhr morgens und weil ich so müde war habe ich unbewusst immer auf alles "Bedarf" gewürfelt und naja... das ende war eigentlich das ich ausse gruppe geschmissen wurde, hab mich aber nacher bei alles entschuldigt und den erlös von dem geld auf alle aufgeteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthis (6. Dezember 2007)

mhh einer meiner größten Fauxpas war grad erst letzte Woche mit meinem Vergeltungs(ja genau^^) Pala in Kara, beim Prinzen war ich knapp im Dmg erster, kurz hinter mir unser Mage, dahinter erstmal ne Weile nichts.... Prinz geht los, ich bekomme Schwäche (grad entfallen wies genau heißt^^ das wo man auf 1HP kommt) und genau im dem mom mach ich mir selber durch Siegel des Blutes 35 Schaden, .... Raidleiter ruft nur..."WARUM ist KELTHIS verreckt?" naja bis heut weis er nicht das das selbstmord war, naja aber komischerweise war nach meinem Ende Prinz ohne probs im firsttry down..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  seit dem benutze ich Befehlssiegel beim Prinzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß Kelthis


----------



## _Eisenhorn_ (6. Dezember 2007)

esw war einmal eine lvl 20 nachtelfe die auf lvl 20 weder etwas von inis wusste noch wozu der waffenlehrer da is odeer wo man spells herbekomt 
die dan aber gelöscht wurde ^^


----------



## Necrolord (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe anfangs gar nicht verstanden warum der Dot von "Saat der Verderbnis" immer verschwunden ist sobald ich zuviel schaden gemacht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis mir ein GM erzählt hat das es kein Bug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seamon (6. Dezember 2007)

Mal n lustiger Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein erster Char war ein Jäger... und da ist mir wohl so ziemlich alles passiert, was mir passieren konnte. mit Level 15 wurde ich gefragt, wieso ich kein Pet habe (Pet? Was ist DAS denn), geskillt habe ich sowieso, was mir grad passte, mit Level 40 lief ich mit "fullgreen"-Equip rum, nur hatte das so ziemlich alles ausser Beweglichkeit, dafür war ich vollgepflastert mit Stärke, den Ruhestein habe ich glaub ich auch schon vernichtet, bin schon sinnloseste Wege gelaufen, etc...

Ach jaa... und ich hab mit Level 36 das Auktionshaus das erste Mal betreten... (AH? Was das denn nun schon wieder), hab dann allerdings bis Level 40 doch noch über 100g gemacht, indem ich einfach verkauft habe, was nicht niet- und nagelfest war. So hats doch noch gereicht fürs Mount.

Hab mich dann dem Magier gewidmet (der hat auch n paar Fauxpas' erlebt) und bin nach Monaten wieder zum Jäger - und hab mich gefragt, was mich denn da für ein Floh gebissen hatte... war ganz witzig. Erstmal das Equip in die Tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passiert aber immer mal wieder, wenn ich ne neue Klasse spiele, dass ich am Anfang mal was vergesse. So zum Beispiel, dass ich als Priester ja Leute rezzen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehört dazu. 
Nur unschön, dass immer wieder Leute da sind, die dann anfangen, Leute deswegen auszulachen und sich auf Kosten derer zu amüsieren.


----------



## ReWahn (6. Dezember 2007)

Also mein erster Char war n Schurke, von Stats hatte ich auf lvl 16 zwar schon gehört, fand aber ne Weste mit +3 int und +3 wille viel besser als eine mit +4 bewe... hat ja schliesslich viel mehr statpunkte! und intelligenz bringt ja auch was, da wird man schneller besser mit der waffe... iwann hat mir n freund erklärt, dass waffenskill nich so wichtig is, dass man dafür sonderlich int aufm equip braucht, und dass wille (regeneration is toll! essen? kostet geld, geld = wertvoll! wozu geld ausgeben wenn man sich einfach so beim rumstehen reggen kann?) für nen schurken auch eher überflüssig is... der gute schurke existiert inzwischen nicht mehr...

Ah ja, hab erst auf lvl 46 oder so rausgefunden, dass man den allgemeinen chat mit /1 erreicht... hatte x - mal /allgemein oder /[1. Allgemein - Orgrimmar] probiert...


----------



## Takate77 (6. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich habe eine schöne/lustige/für mich peinliche Geschichte:

Auf einem PvP-Server und unendlichen Toden mit meinem Hauptchar habe ich mir einen Schurken erstellt. Auf LvL 20 etwa bin ich in der Burg Durnholde umherspaziert und habe Quests erledigt. Da sehe ich einen 'vermeintlichen' Alli und denke:" Das wird mein erster open-PvP-Kill!"
Also Verstohlenheit an hinter ihn geschlichen und Meucheln wie wild gedrückt..... ging nicht 'ungültiges Ziel'
Ich dachte dann, das könnte vielleicht an der Reichweite liegen oder das Levelgebiet ist zu niedrig für Open-PvP-Kills. Das ging dann eine Weile so mit dem herumprobieren bis der Typ mich dann angeschrieben hat ob er mir helfen könne.....

Erst da habe ich gemerkt, dass ich die ganze Zeit einen Horde-Hexer (also gleichen Fraktion) hinterrücks erstechen wollte..... DAS war echt peinlich....

so long

Takate


----------



## voltagon (6. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Fauxpas war als ich noch nen Testaccount hatte, wollte mich immer im Kampf regenerieren als ich (nach langem Probieren) rausgefunden hatte das man sich mit X setzen kann. Weil beim Essen da steht "man muss beim essen sitzen bleiben" dachte ich ich kann mich im Kampf hinsetzen und das Zeug Essen.

Und einmal bin ich von Teldrassil ganz im Norden gefallen, als Geist hingerrant, und als Geist wieder gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butchero (6. Dezember 2007)

Das mein 1. Char ein Ally war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und hab durch nen Freund zur Horde gewechselt *gott sei dank* xD


----------



## Mulgo (7. Dezember 2007)

Nun gut werde ich auch mal was dazu schreiben.

Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe hab ich mir einen Jaeger erstellt, wollte eigentlich einen Krieger Spielen wobei mein Kollege meinte das es schon zu viele gibt und lieber nen Jaeger spielen sollte. Da ich aber unbedingt mehr Melee sein wollte bin ich bis ca. Level 25 im Nahkampf geblieben. Bis ich irgendwann merkte das man mit dem Bogen mehr schade macht.
Zum glueck habe ich einen Schurken angefangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuk (7. Dezember 2007)

mein erster char damals war eine nachtelf jägerin mit der ich unbedingt das schwert aus zul'farrak haben wollte (nicht gerade das jägerschwert*hust* xD) hatte damals nen guten freund mit dem ich immer zusammen gequested habe (auch ein jäger) nur hatten wir dann immer probleme zusammen in instanzen zu gehen weil niemand 2 jäger mitnehmen wollte (war vor mehr als 2 jahren) darauf hab ich meinen jäger mit 44 in gadzetan platziert und einen magier angefangen welcher wie so ziemlich alle magier damals verdammt int-geil war *g* mit lvl 40 hat mir dann ein gildenkumpel geholfen mit skillung und so weiter (damals natürlich in jedem talentbaum irgendwas geskillt xD) und irgendwan war dann mein magier auf 60 und dank den magiern aus der gilde und den mc raids hab ich mich zu einem recht guten magier gemausert. nach einem monat in mc war dann der große wandel bei den magiern: schei* auf int! Gib Spell-DMG! und irgendwann dachte ich ich könnte meinen jäger wieder spielen.. logge mit jäger ein schau mir mal mein equip an... *grübel* *nochmal auf equip guck* dass kanns doch net sein.. hatte lauter sachen mit stats die für nen jäger net so wirklich optimal sind (ghazrillas fangzahn mit trefferchance.. ein optimum im fernkampf *rofl*) hab dann mit hilfe von lederverarbeitung die skorpidsachen hergestellt (agi und wille) hatte zwar net viel leben aber zumindest mal annehmbares equip und ganz guten schaden eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaub ich hab mich (man muss sagen wir spielten immer so ca 5-10 leute in unserem computer club) noch nie so geschämt einen von den leuten ausm club meinen char zu zeigen xD einer davon ein etwas erfahrener jäger aus unserer gilde hat sich erst mal totgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und das zul'farrak schwert war erst mal unwichtig


----------



## Slavery (7. Dezember 2007)

Also vorweg mal...das isn absolut lustiger thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich erkenn mich in so manchen Situationen wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   xD


Also bei mir war es etwas sehr peinlich^^

Ich hab mit 5 Freunden gleichzietig WoW angefangen und gespielt und gespielt...

Irgendwann war ich lvl 18 und in Dunkelküste also mich mein Jäger-Freund lvl 15 zu einem Duell rausforderte...gut angenommen und anstatt ich auf ihn ging...wollte ich unbedingt sein Pet killen^^
Peinlich war noch das ich nich mal das Pet legen konnte bevor ich down war^^

Als dann mal n Kumpel zu mir kam (der shcon nen gut equipten 60er hatte) und sich meinen char anschauten brach der in sehr lautem gelächter aus...naja jezt im nachhinein...es ist definitv peinlich wenn man erst im lvl 18 merkt das es LEHRER gibt und immer noch mit Heldenhafter Stoß Rang 1 unterwegs is^^
Und als Folge daraus wusste ich natürlich nichts was in die freien Felder in der Leiste reinmüsste...also zog ich meine Rüstungsgegenstände nicht an sondern tat sie in die leiste...da die Gegenstände dann grün aufleuchteten sah ich das für Richtig an^^

Sehr peinlich ich werde von meinen Kumpels jezz noch manchmal ausgelacht^^


Man kann ja nich alles wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olisec (7. Dezember 2007)

irreführung auf heiler ^^

aber was soll man machen wenn sich plötzlich die gruppenführung ändert ^^


----------



## theAdmiral (7. Dezember 2007)

habe mal mein UI frisch eingerichtet
schön die totems sortiert usw.
und dann ab zu gruul

nachdem wir maulgar gelegt hatten wurde ich gefragt
warum mein mana totem nur für 8 mana tickt

dann ist mir aufgefalle das ich von allem totems nur die
stufe 1 im interface hatte

das ist peinlich


----------



## Nanubis (7. Dezember 2007)

Butchero schrieb:


> Das mein 1. Char ein Ally war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt mir ganz genau so !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalis (7. Dezember 2007)

war jetzt nicht wirklich so ein großer Fehler aber uns is in ZH mal was geiles passiert:

Als DDs waren Mage, Hunter und ich als Schurke mit.
Erste mob-gruppe, über einen gab das quadrat mit der Erkläreung "auf den bitte eisfalle, stun oder sheep, was grade passt"
Ich KN auf einen, Hunter legt währenddessen eisfalle, was ich nicht gesehen hatte. Es wird gepullt, ich natürlich (stungeil, wie ich bin) fieser trick auf den markierten mob, der schlittert aber anscheinend noch nen meter weiter und die Eisfalle wird in genau dem selben moment aktiviert, in dem mein Stun eintritt. Was macht der Mage? richtig - Sheep! ^^

War der bombensicherste Mob aller Zeiten - Stun, Eisfalle und Sheep


----------



## dejaspeed (7. Dezember 2007)

Takate77 schrieb:


> Auch ich habe eine schöne/lustige/für mich peinliche Geschichte:
> 
> Auf einem PvP-Server und unendlichen Toden mit meinem Hauptchar habe ich mir einen Schurken erstellt. Auf LvL 20 etwa bin ich in der Burg Durnholde umherspaziert und habe Quests erledigt. Da sehe ich einen 'vermeintlichen' Alli und denke:" Das wird mein erster open-PvP-Kill!"
> Also Verstohlenheit an hinter ihn geschlichen und Meucheln wie wild gedrückt..... ging nicht 'ungültiges Ziel'
> ...



haha, u made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fightmichael (7. Dezember 2007)

hmm... mir ist da auch was passiert!
mein hexer wurde grad frisch 70 und hab mich wahnsinnig über saat der verderbnis gefreut.
kurz drauf wurde ich auch direkt gefragt, ob ich mit in die dampfkammer wollte!? na klar wollte ich mit! endlich 70, dann gleich mal testen, was so geht! ich natürlich direkt saat ausprobiert und gewundert, warum ich von der halben inni die aggro hatte...! nach dem ersten wipe wurde ich dann aufgeklärt, dass man sowas in innis nicht unbedingt machen sollte...! ich solle mich doch bitte etwas zurück halten. nun gut, mach ich halt nur dots und so, war ja schon mal froh, dass ich überhaupt mit durfte!^^
dann kamen wir zum ersten boss (der mit den zwei dämonen nebendran)! der krieger meint nur so:"ok, lass einen dämon vom hexer verbannen!" ich hatte ehrlich gesagt vorher noch nie mit verbannen gearbeitet! *g* jedenfalls hab ich mich so gefreut, dass ich auch mal was zu tun hab, außer dots..., renn zum dämon, verbann den und hör nur von allen rufen:" du gimp!!! doch erst NACHDEM der tank angetankt hat!!!!"
das war dann gleich der 2te bolzen, den ich innerhalb von 30min geschossen hab!^^


----------



## Shadlyin (7. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinem ersten Char, einer Gnommagierin. (Vor 2,5 Jahren ^^)
Lvl 14 (ca.) mit nem Freund unterwegs und fanden es intelligent einem Lvl60 Schurken durch das verschlossene Tor in die Sengende Schlucht zu folgen xD

2 Spinnen haben wir umgehen können, ab der dritten waren wir tot und durften erstmal versuchen uns irgendwo irgendwie zu rezzen.^^
(Das darf ich mir btw bis heute von besagtem Freund anhören wenn ich Sachen wie "vertrau mir" sage sage)


----------



## Tykon (7. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal ein schattenpriester, der merkte erst mit 56 das  er nen schattenmodus hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (7. Dezember 2007)

Ist das peinlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe meine Rüssi bis lvl 20 nicht gereppt weil ich nicht wusste das man das machen muss.....dann hab ich mich gefragt warum ich dauernd verecke.-.

Mfg Lortox


----------



## Riane (7. Dezember 2007)

Meuchlor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! Wie mir das auch passiert ist! ;D
Ich hab mir damals immer gedacht:,,Man die sind ja echt doof (wollte damals irgendwie alles haben, wusste aber nicht, dass wenn man auf Bedarf klickt, es auch bekommt). Denn wenn man auf alles Bedarf macht bekommt man es ja auch, warum merken die das nicht?''. 
Naja, sobald mir erklärt wurde, dass man auf Gier klicken muss.. wurde mir so einiges klar! ;D


----------



## Bloodex (7. Dezember 2007)

Valestraz gepullt 
Ham sich alle gefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (7. Dezember 2007)

Damals dachte mein Troll Magier noch das "Beim aufheben gebunden/Beim Anlegen gebunden" müsste man schnell verkaufen ,weil man sie sonst für immer im Inventar hat xD . Und der Magier wusste auch nicht wozu man Wasser und Brot zaubern sollte wenn sich die Leben/Mana von selbst regeneriert dann auf Stufe 18 wurd der Magier gelöscht und vom Telentbaum hatte er auch keinen Plan . Und mein Schurke hatte auch gestern wo er in BK geholfen hat wozu Finte da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Sigismund (7. Dezember 2007)

AzuzA schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit meinem ersten Char nach 7 Tagen level 6 erreicht hat, hab ich bei einem Kumpel gezockt und der hat mir dann erzählt dass es Q's gibt und wie man die annimmt. Ich kann vorher nur normalen Klick und der Rechtsklick war halt für's Zielen da... , wär ich so nie draufgekommen.
> Kommt halt davon wenn man sich NICHTS durchliest und alles schnell wegklickt^^.
> 
> Naja und das Bedarf und Gier System zu durchblicken hat mich auch so manche freundschaft gekostet
> ...



Das mit dem Bedarf und Gier hab ich auf verrafft... ich dachte wenn ich was haben will bin ich gierig und hab mich dann gewundert das jemand der mit bedarf niedriger gewürfelt hat es bekommt >.<


----------



## bogus666 (7. Dezember 2007)

Habe in Kara das erste Mal festgestellt dass ich Items automatisch per Rechtsklick anlegen kann ... Man war das peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (7. Dezember 2007)

hmmmm auf die schnelle fällt mir nichts sooo blödes ein...außer das ich des öfteren mit noch vom pvp aggressiv gestelltem pet in neutrale städte gehe und mich kurz darauf wundere warum plötzlich 7wachen auf mich einhauen^^


----------



## Dalmus (7. Dezember 2007)

Und dann war da noch...

Neulich hab ich mit meinem Level-20 Draenei-Schami im Redridge das erste mal den Ruhestein benutzt.
Dummerweise hatte ich den noch nirgends gebunden und stand plötzlich wieder im Startgebiet. Aaaahhhrrg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und dann war da noch...
> 
> Neulich hab ich mit meinem Level-20 Draenei-Schami im Redridge das erste mal den Ruhestein benutzt.
> Dummerweise hatte ich den noch nirgends gebunden und stand plötzlich wieder im Startgebiet. Aaaahhhrrg.
> ...



Haha! ;D Nup! ;D
Naja ich hab mir noch am anfang einen Meeledolch aus dem AH gekauft, weil ich ihn total geil fand (ich wusste da auch das +irgendwas verzauberung so schön blau leuchtet, welche aber auch für meeledmg gedacht war). Und als Mage ist das nicht wirklich positiv! ^^


----------



## Gias (7. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und dann war da noch...
> 
> Neulich hab ich mit meinem Level-20 Draenei-Schami im Redridge das erste mal den Ruhestein benutzt.
> Dummerweise hatte ich den noch nirgends gebunden und stand plötzlich wieder im Startgebiet. Aaaahhhrrg.
> ...


Oh gott, dass ist mir so oft passiert -und nicht als Anfaenger sondern mit Twinks,
mit manchen Twinks ist mir das locker 3-4mal passiert, jedesmal
erst im freiem Feld bemerkt, dass ich den Stein nicht gesetzt hab und 
dann im Gasthaus vergessen den Stein zu setzen.
Dafuer aber am naechsten Tag geglaubt, dass ich es gemacht hab 
und wieder das gleiche passiert XD


----------



## ReGarde (7. Dezember 2007)

Kollege hat mit WoW angefangen und habe extra nen neuen char gemacht,damit er nicht alleine im low lvl gebiet ist und dann kille ich nen hasen und 1. heult der rum wieso ich den hasen gekillt hab,weil er einen im rl hat und 2.wollte der den hasen wiederbeleben(und das als Krieger >.<) XD


----------



## Ogannon (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte mit meinem Erstchar (Jäger, was sonst^^) bis level 35 nie etwas von einer Instanz gehört. Skillung? Wahllos, vor allem, was bringen 1% Crit schon..?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dass ich mit Level 40 Schwere Rüstung tragen konnte, hatte mir auch niemand gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwendrick (7. Dezember 2007)

War mal nen Mage der seiner Gruppe nen Portal spenden wollte und sich dann selbst weggeportet hatt XD


----------



## Dalmus (7. Dezember 2007)

Schwendrick schrieb:


> War mal nen Mage der seiner Gruppe nen Portal spenden wollte und sich dann selbst weggeportet hatt XD


Ei, das ist mir auch mehr als einmal passiert.^^
Was mich auch gleich an einen meiner weiteren beliebten Fehler erinnert:
Ich bin kein großer Klicker und hab deswegen alle oft benutzten Zauber auf der Tastatur. Aus Bequemlickeit (und weil es wenig Situationen gibt in denen ich beide Zauber brauche), habe ich sowohl Blinzeln, als auch sheepen auf der '2'. Standardmäßig das Schaf und wenn ich's mal brauche, dann ziehe ich das Blinzeln auf die '2'. Dummerweise vergesse ich häufig die Zauber danach wieder zu wechseln, weswegen es dann schonmal vorkommen kann, daß unser Tänkbär anfängt zu casten (zum pullen) und ich dann auch anfange schonmal zu sheepen....
.... und mich dann urplötzlich inmitten überaschter Mobs wiederfinde. O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuk (7. Dezember 2007)

das erinnert mich an einen magier aus mc zeiten der sich beim major domus in die "pfanne" geblinzelt hat und dann im TS gesagt/geschrien hat: Schei*** ich... domo hat mich geportet

als er mal zu besuch war hat er gebeichtet *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angrimssohn (7. Dezember 2007)

Oh, Fauxpas habe ich schon welche gemacht aber auch selber am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Mein größter Fauxpas war ein Abend in Kara, wo ich mir mit meinem Krieger einen Müll zusammen gepullt habe. Statt einer Gegnergruppe kamen zwei etc. Der Abend war echt Müll aber seit dem ist mir zum Glück nicht mehr so ein Käse passiert.

Mit meinem HM Twink habe ich an einem Abend in der Tiefengrotte zwei Erlebnisse gehabt wo ich doch in meinen Schreibtisch gebissen habe.

Erst würfelt mir ein Jäger beim Orc-Hexenmeister den Stab weg und dann würfelt mir ein Jäger die Stoffhose vom Endboss weg. Man war ich bedient an dem Abend.


----------



## Evilslyn (7. Dezember 2007)

Nunja mein Pala war schon ne weile 70, mein hexer erreicht lvl 63, da mein ich zu nem kumpel das es bis 60 ja ok war mit dem nur jedes 2. LVL was neues lernen aber bei der lvl dauer in der scherbenwelt is es echt nervig.

Dann hab ich erfahren das es beim Lehrer ab lvl 60 bei jedem lvl neues zu lernen gibt. ^^


----------



## Humfred (7. Dezember 2007)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Das war mein erster Leeroy. Ich hab sehr gelacht. Die anderen fandens nicht so lustig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist ein Leeroy?


----------



## Evilslyn (7. Dezember 2007)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU

DAS ist ein Leroy!

^^ War neulich in nem Hotel das "LeRoi" hieß, als WOW geschädigter sofort als LEEEROYY gelesen


----------



## Loozer (7. Dezember 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Was ist ein Leeroy?



wipe


----------



## Kelvarmellon (7. Dezember 2007)

So nun ich mal^^

Mein Namensvetter ist ein Jäger und mit 60 dürfte ich vor der Stufenerweiterung mal mit in die UBRS.
Da ich bis dahin(und fast immer noch) nur solo spiele kannte ich große Inis gar nicht.

Komischerweise haben es einige gemerkt und mir nette Tips gegeben.
Einer davon war die Nutzung der TAB Taste mit der man automatisch zum nächstgelegenden Gegner schaltet.

Da die UBRS in mehrere Ebene geteilt ist wollte ich nachdem ein Gegner  erlegt war schnell zum nächsten schalten.

Gesagt, getan Problem war nur das der eine Ebene unter mir war, der Angeschosse rennt also hoch zu mir und alles auf dem Weg von Ihm zu mir hinterher.

Ein Glück hatten sie nicht mitbekommen wie das passieren konnte und sie rätselten nen Weile, vielleicht noch heute nach knapp 2 Jahren

Pit


----------



## GK15 (7. Dezember 2007)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Dann hab ich erfahren das es beim Lehrer ab lvl 60 bei jedem lvl neues zu lernen gibt. ^^



Hust...2 Chars auf 70, und mir ist das bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r41ken (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich war mit 4 sehr guten Freunden in Ulda. Denn ist einer meintwegen gestorben und ich wollte ihn Rezzen (hab ja Ally Shamy gezockt) und bin aufm Ruhestein gekommen hab es zu spät mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Da stand ich auch schon in Shatt. Naja alle haben gelacht und ich war wieder schnell in der Inze


----------



## Keyfun (7. Dezember 2007)

Ein netter Magier names Schäfer.. Terug bis ungefähr 34 eine Angel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ich geh eh nie in Nahkampf" "Die Stats bringens doch voll nicht" "Ich spar nen Taschenplatz"

Naja, mein damaliger Stampriest (sowohl außerhalb wie auch in innis) trug immer ein Kürschnermesser, mit den selbven gründen x)


----------



## JP_1018 (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Fauxpas war, relativ am anfang von WoW, war mit meinem 60er warri unterwegs und bekam auch nach langem gesuche mal ne gilde die raidet... leider war ich zu der zeit ein völliger noob und hab in mc in berserkerhaltung mit waffenskillung "getankt" weil ich da mehr schaden mach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JP_1018 (7. Dezember 2007)

Kelvarmellon schrieb:


> Da die UBRS in mehrere Ebene geteilt ist wollte ich nachdem ein Gegner  erlegt war schnell zum nächsten schalten.
> 
> Gesagt, getan Problem war nur das der eine Ebene unter mir war, der Angeschosse rennt also hoch zu mir und alles auf dem Weg von Ihm zu mir hinterher.
> 
> ...




des gleiche prob hatten wir mal in scholo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (7. Dezember 2007)

Frisch in WoW und kleine Kriegerin in Gnomeregan. 
Gruppenleitung sagt, Tank den mit dem Totenkopf und baue Aggro auf.

Mein Worte: "Ich soll was ?"


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Am Anfang dachte ich, man muss alle Werte (int, bew, etcpp) so hoch wie möglich haben. Meine Worte zu nem Krieger: Guck hab mehr int aus du, bää. rofl


----------



## Jaaber (8. Dezember 2007)

Meinen ersten Leeroy hatte ich auch in UBRS...
Oben bei den Drachkin gewesen, Eier schon überstanden. Leader sagt an "Achtung, die kicken! Bitte an die Wand stellen." Leider war ich da grad' AFK gewesen und wurde natürlich nach unten die Eier gekickt, aber zum Glück hab' ich mich totgestellt, dann waren sowohl Eier als auch Drachen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (8. Dezember 2007)

Gestern abend. Kloster Kathe mit meinem kleinen Char.
Ich sage: "Zieht ma nich so viele, das war grad schon verdammt eng"
2Sekunden später hab ich 6 Leute am Arsch hängen (jaaaa hab halt nicht aufgepasst)

Is mir auch schon 2mal passiert das ich mit meinen Wurstfingern anstelle von "Kopfnuss" leider mal "Erdrosseln" erwischt hab. Hat beides mal auch zu viel Jubel geführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (8. Dezember 2007)

Es war mal ein lustiger Nachtelfhunter, der erst mit lvl 45 merkte, dass er total viel Schadenmacht, wenn er "Aura des Volltreffers" anmacht und seine KLamotten nach +Bewegloichkeit aussucht.





P.S.: Ich hab mal ausversehen Multishot gesetzt..... Der TAnk hatte nich mehr die Aggro, der gestunte war wieder aktive und Mr. Sheep, war wieder ein Ork... Erstmal "Totstellen" ,machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hausa (8. Dezember 2007)

ich habe meinen ersten char (16er hunter) gelöscht weil ich net aus Uc raus kam Oo XDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2007)

ich brauchte auch immer seeehr lange um aus uc rauszukommen (sone stunde war mein rekord^^) war da auch ungern-.-


----------



## Kpkillernemo (8. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal mein Name ^^
Dann Add ons erst mit BC kapiert^^
Bedarf vor Gier irgendwann in Gnome erst kapiert....(Gnome war auch meine Erste Instanz...DM kannst eich nicht...)
Auf 60 hab ich Kaum Quests gemacht sondern nur Mobsgekillt und nen Paar Instanzen gemacht....


----------



## Lorya (8. Dezember 2007)

Es war ein Mal ein Krieger Namens Lorya, der immer seine kaputte Ausrüstung weggeschmissen hat, bis er ab Lvl 20 wusste dass man Reperieren kann.


----------



## Bargor (8. Dezember 2007)

Den grössten Fehler der mir bekannt ist hat nen befreundeter Spieler gemacht.
Er war mal wieder am Angel-Skill, als es nach Kara gehen sollte. In der Eile
packte er sein Kram ein und kam dann auch mit verspätung an. Nach Kara stellte 
ein Mitstreiter fest das er tatsächlich noch seine Angel trug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Araaa (8. Dezember 2007)

Scandiaca schrieb:


> Es war einmal eine kleine Troll Jägerin mit Testaccount, die im Startgebiet auf einen guten Mitspielr traf und sich schließlich, nicht gewusst wie oder warum, in die Gilde inviten ließ. Alles schön und gut. Nun wollte eine große 70ger Hexenmeisterin der Gilde dieser kleinen Jägerin eine Freude machen. Sie ritt extra nach Durotar, um ihr eine Netherstofftasche zu bringen. Doch als sie von ihrem Mount abstieg, erwiederte die Jägerin nur keck: Die Tasche ist ja schön und gut, aber das tolle Schwert deines Dämonen da, das hätt' ich noch viel lieber.
> Die Geschichte sorgt heute noch für Gelächter im TS. >:<





Testaccounts können nicht handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder können sie das seit neuestem?)

N kleiner Schurken kollege von mir hat erst mit lvl40 bemerkt das er überhaupt skillen kann :>

lg ara


----------



## Leginior (8. Dezember 2007)

Ha ha ziemlich lustig was manchen so passiert ist nun zu mir .

Ich habe mit meinem ersten Char einem Dudu nicht denn Unterschied zwischen Bedarf und Gier gekannt .
Dann als ich zum ersten mal in Bft (Blackfathom Deep oder wie das geschrieben wird) war hab ich auf alles Bedarf gedrückt und wunderte mich das ich alle Items kriege aber niemand sagte was . Dann aber als bei nem Boss ein schwere Rüstungs Teil (glaub Handschuhe) gedroppt wurden und ich natürlich wie immer Bedarf geklickt hab und sie dann noch gekriegt hab regte sich der Krieger auf und fragte wieso ich auf alles Bedarf klicke . Man war das peinlich als er erklärte für was das der Bedarf Knopf eig. ist .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Leginior


----------



## Eldôdörté (8. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Krieger, sein Name lautet Eldôran, dieser Sagen umwobene Krieger stellte mit Level 35 fest, das man sich keine neuen Sachen kaufen muss, wenn man sie beim Händler verkauft hat. Das war ein riesen Schritt in die Zukunft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catolar (8. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal (vor 5 minuten) ein 40er-Paladin der zum ersten mall nach Alterac kam und dachte: "An den paar mobs reit ich doch locker vorbei!"

Ich habe auch mal einen Hexer für einen MAge gehalten und ihn gefragt ob ich auch so ein blaues ding bekommen könne.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Fehler?

Ich habe bei der Allianz gespielt. -.-


----------



## klane_mieze (8. Dezember 2007)

Zwar nicht meiner... aber war in der armen Gruppe in Zul Farak^^
52 holy priester wusste nicht was rezzen/wiederbeleben ist *fg*
da opfert man sich für die gruppe und wird für dumm erklärt weil man vom priester eine wiederbelebung erhofft? *lachweg*
seitdem frage ich jeden Heiler ob er/sie rezzen/wiederbeleben kann (bzw weiss was es st^^) BEVOR ich mit ihnen losziehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg Mieze


----------



## Scandiaca (8. Dezember 2007)

Araaa schrieb:


> Testaccounts können nicht handeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das haben wir dann auch gemerkt. Das war einer der Gründe, warum aus meinem Test- ein normaler Account wurde. ^^


----------



## Mondtänzerin (8. Dezember 2007)

HM naja, das passiert mir immer noch als eigentlicher Hordenspieler...
Bin mit meiner Nachtelfe in Tanaris zum Hordenflugpunkt, und wollte den mit Rechtsklick ansprechen..... Aua.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (8. Dezember 2007)

Tja bei mir wars so: Als krieger erst mal bedarf auf alles und dann mit stoff rüssi rumgerennt, weils meiner meinung bessere stats waren (nur weil mehr draufstand xDDD ) und bis zu gnome net gewusst was ein tank is, also immer schön mit 2 schwertern "dmg" gemacht xDD Aber mein größtes mistake war, dass ich bis lvl 50 gedacht hab ws is ein gebiet nähe Ashenvale oder so.. also wenn einer meiner gilde gefragt hat ob jemand mit will, hab ich immer ja gesagt und die drauf "Du bist doch viel zu hoch" und ich drauf "Is ja egal, ich helf euch und plätt die alleine.." tjoa... omfg, ich lauf noch immer rot an wenn ich das erzähl.. Aja und ich bin immer wenn jemand gefragt hat, dort hingeritten/laufen xDDDDD


----------



## Draenix (8. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir wars mein Blutelfen Paladin namens Halimasus der nicht gepeilt hat das mann sich beim Lehrer alles was dem lvl entspricht kaufen solte bin dann mit der Gilde in OG in der inz gewesen und die haben sich geärgert das ich keine aura angemacht hab (ich hatte das nicht erlehrnt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wegen der sache bin ich aus der gilde geflogen.

Und gleich noch einen das is mir etwas später mit meinem Draenei mage passiert ich wolte von it nach sw und wuste nicht das es die Tiefenbahn giebt also bin ich mit lvl 20 durch loch modan durch und bis zur helfte vom Ödland gekommen dann is mein bruder rein gekommen und meinte es würd ne Tiefenbahn geben mann war ich sauer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (8. Dezember 2007)

Draenix schrieb:


> Und gleich noch einen das is mir etwas später mit meinem Draenei mage passiert ich wolte von it nach sw und wuste nicht das es die Tiefenbahn giebt also bin ich mit lvl 20 durch loch modan durch und bis zur helfte vom Ödland gekommen dann is mein bruder rein gekommen und meinte es würd ne Tiefenbahn geben mann war ich sauer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ging mir bis lvl 30 so...^^


----------



## Alohajoe (8. Dezember 2007)

So ein paar Sachen, die mir gerade einfallen:

- Als Nicht-Jäger beim Stallmeister alle Plätze gekauft und mich gewundert, warum ich da nix ablegen kann.
- In der Bank ein Zusatzfach gekauft und mich gewundert, warum ich da keine Items reinlegen kann. Bis mir jemand erklärt hat, dass da Taschen reinkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Als mein Hexer Aderlass neu gelernt hat, hab ich das gar nicht erst in die Leiste gezogen, weil ich mir dachte "Wtf, was soll der Schwachsinn? Da verlier ich ja Leben, wenn ich das benutze! o.O"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdan (8. Dezember 2007)

> es war einmal ein tauren krieger der mit lvl 28 gemerkte hatte dass es quests gibt und 2 lvl später entdeckte wie diese funktionieren^^



Willst du damit sagen das du bist lvl 28 nur mobs gekloppt hast. Oo


----------



## Hulk² (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein alter Tauren Druide der nach einem halben Tagrausgefunden hat dass graue mobs keine ep mehr bringen und die Blutelfe die rausgefunden hat dass man sich auf RP-Servern als Elfin nicht Günther nennt
Und Allgemein dass der Stallmeister nicht für Mounts zuständig ist (bye 5g :'()

Achja und der Hammer gestern
In einer Gruppe
Leader: So jetzt fehlrt nurnoch ein DD
kam ein Magier dazu
In der Ini
Leader: Sheep den  Mond
Magier: Wie soll ich das denn machen?
Leader: Klick auf das Schaf in der Leiste unten
der Mage sheept einen gaaanz hinten, Wiederstanden, pullt alle mobs und die Grp stirbt
der Magier: Und was ist jetzt mit dem Mond? Außerdem ist es Tag und wie soll uns das überhaupt helfen?
Alle haben mindestens die halbe Ini lang gelacht


----------



## Messariam (8. Dezember 2007)

Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe, hab ich mir einen Nachtelfen dudu erstellt. Als ich dann mal ein duell gegen einen schurken gemacht habe habe ich mich gefragt warum der der kerl unsichtbar wird und sich auch noch bewegen kann (wer sich garnich mit nachtelfen auskenn: die ham eine rassenfähigkeit Schattenhaftigkeit bei der man unsichtbar wird sich aber nicht mehr bewegen kann). Ich habe dann immer versucht mich auch zu bewegen und die anderen haben mich ausgelacht bis ich von einem kumpel erfahren habe das das ein schurke war xD.
Auserdem habe ich nich gewusst was HEILEn ist und mich gefragt : was zur hölle macht der Zauber da??!!
Ich bin auch mal vom rand von teldrassil gesprungen  und gemeint das es da unten gegner gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelskiler (8. Dezember 2007)

Naja war dämlich Krypta und da am schluss bei den skelleten mit dem einen elitemob immer musste ich shadowstep hinter den machen und den dann stunnen....gut gemacht wollte kopfnuss machen und hatte aber vergessen mich Verstohlen zu machen....die gruppe fand das sehr lustig meine rüstung allerdings nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also niemals vergessen in stealth zu gehen bevor ihr shadowstep in ne gruppe macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (8. Dezember 2007)

Oh je... ich fang mal an, ich hab einiges.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurz nach Erscheinen von WoW:
- Untoter Krieger mit den Berufen Schneiderei und Kürschner. (Natürlich hab ich mir auch die Klamotten angezogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Alles tot gemacht was ich gesehen hab, auch die Gelben, bin immer drauf los gestürmt, aus Panik das sie mich zuerst angreifen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Ich hab mit nem Kumpel angefangen, keine Ahnung was damals für nen Char hatte. Naja... nach beendigung von Quests, wollten wir immer dem anderen die Sachen geben... also z.b. wenn ich was nicht gebraucht hab, von der Belohung hab ich was für ihn genommen und wollte es ihm geben, hat aber irgendwie nie geklappt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Instanzen ? Was ist das ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja.... vor ca. 1 Jahr hab ich wieder angefangen... Nachtelf Druide... wo zum Henker geht es von dieser blöden Insel, das muss man erstmal finden. Ach ja... ich glaube ich hab auch über ne Stunde gebraucht um auf diesen doofen Baum (Nordrassil ?) zu kommen. Jaja... das war lustig. Naja, ich glaube den Fehler den jeder junge Nachtelf gemacht hat... und tüssikofski, die Welt ist eine Scheibe (Nachtelfen werden ihn verstehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Schön das es genauso blöde Anfänger gibt/gab wie mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Nicht böse oder so auffassen.) 

Ich hoffe mal das unsere Nachkommen nicht die gleichen Fehler wie wir machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Far*
Kawock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepomuk98 (9. Dezember 2007)

ui ui ui mein grösster fauxpas ^^

Mit meinem damaligen Untotenkrieger zu versuechen im Ragefire mit einem Stab zu Tanken

oder mit meinem 60 Warrior auf eine +int Brust need zu geben xD


----------



## Areanor (9. Dezember 2007)

Hmm.

Es war mal eine Hexe, die war das erste Mal in Maraudon. Die ganze Instanz durch klappte alles prima. Vor der Prinzessin sagte der Tank : "Bleibt zurück, ich geh vor - die hat einen Zauber, der euch zurückschleudert." Was macht die Hexe? geht zwei Schritte zurück - oO - und fällt gaaaaanz tief runter ins Wasser, genau vor die Fänge des Riesenkrokodils. Das Ende war ein Wipe. Und natürlich für alle zuwenig Zeit, die Inze von vorne anzufagen - wg. respawn....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit lvl 25 hab ich das erste Mal die Quests der Kinderwoche gemacht - wo man auch ein Eis für das Kind kaufen muß - im Log stand, das Eis gäbe es in der schimmernden Ebene - was macht die Hexe? - geht nach Theramore und schwimmt nach Tanaris, läuft zur Rennbahn (stirbt natürlich 5mal unterwegs). Aber das Eis hatte ich. Zwei Tage später sah ich den Eisverkäufer in SW....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach, und mein HunterTwink hat ein bißchen gebraucht, bis er die Leiste fand, in der die Befehle für das Pet liegen.......

Mein allererster Fehler war - ich hab das Spiel gekauft - auf die Packung gesehen - Mindestvoraussetzung 256 MB RAM - fein, genau das hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragt nicht, wieviel Zeit ich in den Kanälen von SW und im Graben von IF verbracht hab..... Das Schlimmste war - ich wußte nicht, wie ich auftauchen konnte - ich bin erstmal zwei Tage lang regelmäßig in SW ertrunken....... Und dann hab ich mir extra wegen WOW nen Laptop gekauft ^^


----------



## Jouma (9. Dezember 2007)

Mit lvl 20 ca. hab ich erst rausgefunden wie ich in den allgemeinen channels schreiben konnte.
Mit lvl 30 habe ich rausgefunden das es nicht nur einen skilltree gibt und nen paar lvl weiter habe ich dann auch gemerkt das man auch nach unten scollen kann. *peinlich*


----------



## Yteradon (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein Krieger wusste mit Avoidance damals nicht viel anzufangen, und stellte irgendwann fest dass zum Tanken nur Rüstung, Stärke und Ausdauer suboptimal sind.


----------



## Snepp (9. Dezember 2007)

uiuiui, mir is schon viel passiert xD
hab graue qs im Wald von Elwyn gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab (als Mage !!!) auf Rüstung statt auf stats geachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab nie den Cursor über "Ausdauer" etc gehalt und mir mit nem Kumpel überlegt, für was diesacheen wohl gut sind-z.b. durch wille werden die Zauber nicht so schenll unterbrochen-^^
mh, dann hab ich letztens (ich fands lustig meine Gruppe nicht so ^^) mal schnell nen 25er SSC Raid angegriffen (wir wollten die Sklavenunterkünfte hero machen) ...bis die aller drinnen waren
ja und dannhab ich so bis lv 35 nich gewusst, was der Unterschied zwischen Need und Greed ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (9. Dezember 2007)

Jeder fängt mal an.
Und jeder macht mal einen Fauxpas.
Ich weiß nur das ich als Furywarri damals bis lvl 25 nur leder getragen habe, weil ich dachte das bringts bestimmt, beweglicher und so. nUR hat WOW nunmal nicht die beste engine, daher lassen wir das ^^


----------



## g man (9. Dezember 2007)

wie ich mit meinem ersten char einen Tauren Jäger in maraudon war lief alles ganz gut außer als die ganze gruppe einaml irgendwo runterspringen musste weil wir die 10 mobs oder so auslassen wollten. Aber ich Genie hab vergessen mein pet freizugeben und somit die halbe instanz gepullt weil das pet einen 3km umweg gegangen ist ---> Wipe 
War auch nicht schlecht als mein pet in forderster Reihen mit unmengen von elite mobs dahinter hergerannt kam.
Na ja.. aus Fehlern lernt man ^^


----------



## Marvîn (9. Dezember 2007)

Es war auch mal ein kleiner Jäger (Namen sag ich net) der seinem freund mal ein schwert zeigen sollte. Der Freund (schurke) war in der gruppe und sagte also "poste mal pls" also bin ich zum briefkasten gerannt und habe ihm das schwert geschickt. Der hat sich erstmal schrottgelacht weil 1. ich 1h net spielen konnte ohen das schwert weil ich kein pet hatte und faust net viel bringt und 2. ihm ein graues schwert geshckt habe weil ich fand das es gut aussah. danach wurde ich dnn erstmal aufgeklärt^^


----------



## Abychef (9. Dezember 2007)

Vor längerer Zeit einmal :
ich renne mit meinem Hordetwink durch BB
Mit meinem ally als main renn ich sofort natürlich zum greifenmeister der allys und drücke rechtsklick xD
naja


----------



## Deragos (9. Dezember 2007)

Abychef schrieb:


> Vor längerer Zeit einmal :
> ich renne mit meinem Hordetwink durch BB
> Mit meinem ally als main renn ich sofort natürlich zum greifenmeister der allys und drücke rechtsklick xD
> naja



das gleiche is mir auch passiert lol^^

des weiteren mit meinen draenei krieger:
war ca lvl 20 und fuhr mit dem schiff in die nächste kleine stadt nach Auberdin oder so..
wollte also frisch fröhlich weiter lvln, ging in den wald und was fand ich --> mobs die etliche lvls unter mir warn 
erst nach tagen laß ich die quest mal richtig durch und wusste endlich dass ich weiter fahrn musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lesen hilft....

oder
als mich jemand fragt ob ich dm mitwollte sagte ich natürlich ja 
erstens wunderte ich mich warum ich auf einmal wo anders stand 
und zweitens wusste ich net was eigentlich meine aufgabe als krieger in der gruppe war und so rechts-klickte ich einfach auf die mobs rum
und als wir dann zum letzten boss kamen sagte einer :
Krieger geh vor !

und ich sagte : Warum ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heute spiel ich zum glück nicht mehr mit dem krieger^^


----------



## 36878 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte beim ersten char ( Krieger ) bis lv 35 auf deff geskillt >.<  es dauerte 2-3 Monate bis der auf lv 35 war ^^


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (9. Dezember 2007)

Na dann will ich auch mal.

Als ich vor etwas über einem Jahr mit WoW anfing, erstellte ich mir als erstes einen Nachtelf Druiden. In seinen 41 Leveln (danach hab ich ihn aufgegeben und habe meine jetzige Hexenmeisterin angefangen) hat dieser so einige Fehltritte gemacht.

Dass man bei einem Händler mehr verkaufen kann, als das Fenster Rückkauf an Platz anbietet, habe ich anfangs nicht wirklich begriffen und loggte mich immer brav aus und wieder ein, um wieder Platz zum verkaufen zu haben.

Als ich für die Bären-Quest das erste mal in Moonglade war, schaute ich mich natürlich um in dem Gebiet und entdeckte den Orc-Flugmeister an dem Weg zur Holzschlundfeste. Hatte bis dato noch nie einen Orc oder anderen Hordler gesehen und war neugierig. Totenkopf und zwei ?? ... hmm... könnte gefährlich sein. Aber gehst trotzdem mal hin. Vielleicht kannste ja mit ihm reden. Dem war leider nicht so ^^

Mit lvl 10 ging es dann los Talentpunkte zu verteilen. Anstelle sich erst mal auf einen Skilltree zu konzentrieren, habe ich immer mal hier, mal da einen Punkt reingesteckt. Mit lvl 30 ca. bemerkte ich dann, dass das nicht wirklich Sinn macht, habe umgeskillt und bin auf Moonkin gegangen.

Passend zum Thema Skillung eine Sache, die ich erst in den ersten Leveln meiner Hexe begriffen hatte. Je nach Klasse/Skillung sollte man ja darauf achten, was für +Stats das Equip bringt. Dass Grün besser ist als weiß/grau hatte ich relativ früh kapiert. Zum Schluss hatte mein Dudu dann ein wirklich ausgeglichenes Equip. Hier ein bisschen Stärke, da ein bisschen Willenskraft, bei der Waffe darauf geachtet, dass sie möglichst viel Dmg macht usw. Ich war der Meinung, es sei gut, wenn alle Attribute vom Wert her im gleichen Bereich liegen.

Das System von Bedarf&Gier wurde mir bei meiner ersten Instanz erst mal erklärt, nachdem ich irgendwem was weggewürfelt hatte. Den Grundaufbau einer Instanzgruppe (Tank, Healer, 3 DD) habe ich auch erst mit meiner Hexe kapiert. Vorher hatte ich mich immer gefragt, was ein Tank in diesem Spiel sein soll. Panzer gibt es in WoW ja nicht wirklich. Und Heiler sind mir irgendwie nie so richtig aufgefallen in Gruppen.

Die Level-Einteilung auf Schlachtfeldern war mir anfangs auch nicht bewusst. Mit lvl 22 oder so in Arathi gewesen und mich gewundert, warum die Gegner alle ne rote Level-Anzeige haben und so stark sind ^^

Jaja, aller Anfang ist schwer. Aber beim Lesen dieses Threads fühlt man sich wohl, wenn man sieht, dass alle mal angefangen haben.


----------



## Serenas (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin bis Level 37 der festen Überzeugung gewesen das ich keine Tränke 
benötige da ich ja Magier bin.
Hab aber nicht daran gedacht diese im Kampf zu gebrauchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es gab etwas Verwirrung bei dem Gier-Befarf-System.

Gruß Sere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChildOfNigth (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab bis ca lvl 35 gebraucht um zu bemerken dass sich ein Pet-Heal Equip eher weniger etwas bringt und man als Jäger Stärke auch vernachlässigen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann war da auchnoch mein erstes mal DM, wo ich mir gedacht habe mein Pet kann tanken und gleich mal den gesamten ersten Raum gepullt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (9. Dezember 2007)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Davidor (9. Dezember 2007)

/push


Naja,ich dachte mein Paladin trägt Platte und kann Feuerbälle schleudern. (Stand i-was von magie in der Beschreibung)^^


----------



## Davidor (9. Dezember 2007)

/push


Naja,ich dachte mein Paladin trägt Platte und kann Feuerbälle schleudern. (Stand i-was von magie in der Beschreibung)^^


----------



## Davidor (9. Dezember 2007)

sry 4 viererpost


----------



## StyxZ (9. Dezember 2007)

Lvl 33-36 so..

Ich frag einen in der Gilde nach etwas (ka mehr) und der sagt drauf:

"Nope"

Naja.. hab mir gdacht das ist so wie Noob und hab gleich zurück "geschimpft".

>_<


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Dezember 2007)

es war ein mal ein hunter der hat erst mti lv 40 erfahren das das pet acuh bestimmte mops angreifen kann und man es dafür nicht auf aggresiv stellen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Dezember 2007)

tjoa ich hab eig alle fehltritte so schnell wie möglich verdrängt aber 2 sind hängen geblieben^^
1. Es war mal ein kleiner niedliecher ork krieger namens Dragonsdeath im lvl 20er bereich der in hdw den tank spielen sollte. "Naja", dachte er sich," hast ja schon oft gemahct das "tanken" geht ja easy!" naja nachdem die grp nach ca 1-2h kresh gelegt hat und grade zu dem einen boss will (bei dem auf dem weg die ganzen Phytons sind) sacht der 2te krieger "sachmal dragon warum machst eig immer anstürmen und wechselst danach nicht die Haltung?" Dragonsdeath:" wieso sollte ich die haltung wechslen dann mach ich ja nicht mehr so viel dmg und bin nicht mehr 2. im dmg meter" darauf der andere krieger (die restliche grp war besonders stil im ts) "naj du sollst als tank auch net dmg machen sondern die viecher solange ärgern bis es ihnen egal ist wer alles auf die draufhaut und nur noch dich verdreschen" naja war schon recht peinlich als dann die ganze grp in höhnisches gelächter ausgebrochen ist^^
2. Es war mal ne kleine süße niedliche nachtelf priesterin namens Zlasan die mit ca lvl 14-15 dm gehen wollte. grp war schnell gefunden und los gings naja lief eig auch ganz gut da die priesterin ja twink vom großen starken und wahrscheinlich immer noch derbe scheiße bauendem Krieger Dragonsdeath (endlich lvl 70) war und dadurch sich schon ganz gut in wow auskannte. anaj bis man auf das boot ganz am ende der inze kommt. die grp kämpft sich durch und steht grade auf diesem holzweg der aufs deck hochführt steht und ne grp pullt naja die priesterin sieht das kapitän grünhaut kommt denkt aber ach egal der sieht uns net der kommt schon net naj grünhaut hat die priesterin "gespürt" und kommt gleich angerannt und zeiht noch alle anderen mobs aufm weg zur grp mit (hat wahrscheinlich gesagt da gibts bier umsonst^^). naja grp dann doch bissl gepestet weil es doch eig ohne wipe gehen sollte und die priesterin doch eig erfahren sein sollte. naja nachdem alle wiederbelebt waren hat die priesterin aufgepasst und die grp stand aufm deck und konnte grünhaut legen. der starb aber neben der kabine von van cleef. die priesterin ganz happy vom kill freut sich aufn loot und rennt los "der van cleef kommt schon net is ja ne wand dazwischen der bemerkt mich net" dachte sie. naja van cleef hat sie doch bemerkt und die grp attacked naja die priesterin hat mit sehr guter heil leistung die grp doch noch am leben gehalten (shadow geskillt) und war eig so gut wie dauer oom^^

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe etwa bis lvl 20 gebraucht, um zu merken, dass mir das herstellen von "grauen" Gegenständen nichts bringt und das ich eher orange herstellen muss um Skillpunkte zu bekommen. Also habe ic erstmal die ganze Zeit leichte Rüstungssets hergestellt, weil die so wenig Leder brauchten.

^^


----------



## gann1 (10. Dezember 2007)

hi leute,

als ich mit wow angefangen hab, wusste ich anfangs nit wie man gegenstäne verkauft... also habe ich immer schon sachen weggeworfen... nur da konnt ich mir einfach keine skills merh leisten. so musste ich immer humanoide killn.... nach vielen lvln hab ich rausgefunden wie man sachen verkaufen kann 



mfg ich


----------



## Ramana (10. Dezember 2007)

Lowblade schrieb:


> Hab mit lvl 30 bemerkt das es mehr als nur einen Skilltree gibt :>




tja mir auch passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja und ich hab als ich angefangen hab gedacht pala wäre dmg klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man war das in de Todesmine peinlich als ich anfangen wollte dmg zu machen und das auch noch als holy pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (10. Dezember 2007)

vor paar tagen kara..

pferdchen down, und wir wollten hoch zu mori.. auf der treppe markiert der tank die mobs und wir wollten sie einzeln reinziehn.. klappte auch ganz gut.. bis... ja bis eine gruppe kam.. unser aggro mage sollte sie bomben.. tat er auch fleissig.. ich als jäger wollte nicht einfach nur dumm dastehen, also multishot - crit - FASS! .. dann passierte es.. keine ahnung wieso.. ich denke mal bug oder so.. mein pet stürmte also los.. hab nicht drauf geachtet wohin.. gruppe down, pet weg.. schau auf mein bild.. oh, mein pet bekommt dmg.. also schnell auf folgen geklickt das es wieder kommt.. es kam auch wieder - mit 5-6 spinnen am hintern ôo .. da unser healer ein herz für tiere hat, wollte er also mein pet healen.. direkt heal aggro bekommen.. die spinnen haben ihn gefressen :-| .. naja, zum glück kein whipe.. aber seid dem muss ich mein pet immer wegpacken auf der treppe  ôo

oder heute.. war mal bissl twinken und wollte mit meinem schurken bsf.. gruppe fand sich auch schnell.. krieger,  heildose, meiner einer, hexxer, mage.. also frisch, fromm, fröhlich frei rein.. tjoa, den hexxer hats gleich beim dritten mob zerissen.. als die gruppe down war bat er die heildose ihn zu rezzen.. keine reaktion.. wir ihn gefragt ob er den hexxer wiederbeleben könne.. er meinte, nein den skill konnte er beim lehrer noch nicht lernen.. ( lvl 28 paladin~ ) .. ihm wurde dann erklärt das er ne quest dafür machen muss und auch so schnell wie möglich am besten machen solle.. naja, er hat sich entschuldigt und die gruppe verlassen.. als ersatz kam ein gildenmember vom krieger der uns durchgezogen hatte..

einen hab ich noch.. einen hab ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nicht mir passiert, aber im ts mitbekommen.. 2 aus der gilde wollten bissl arena gehen.. 2vs2.. bärchen und hunter.. als die arena losging - freuten sie sich noch als sie die gegner sahen.. vom aussehen her schien es wohl keine high equipten chars zu sein.. ihre freude legte sich aber schnell wieder als das bärchen ziemlich schnell down ging.. nach der arena ist ihm dann aufgefallen das er noch sein komplettes angel equip anhatte.. seid dem wird er nun immer gefragt ob er vorher angeln war bevor er in die arena geht :>


----------



## Tólgrim (10. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich ewigkeiten mit Fernkampfwaffen wei Bögen oder Armbrust rumgelaufen bin und das erste mal wieder ein Gewehr in die Finger bekam.... bin ich zum Mun-Händler hin... und habe Pfeile gekauft.

Naja Gewehr wollte nicht schiessen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das lustigste war... ein Pala hängte sich an mich ran (habe ich allerdings nicht bemerkt) auf dem Weg von Tanaris Richtung Ungoro Krater... ich legte meinen Fallschirmumhang an... und als ich dann mit einem im TS gebrüllten Geronimo in den Abgrund sprang... und dann den Fallschirmumhang zündete... segelte der Paladin in einem Affenzahn an mir vorbei.... naja gut... wo bleibt sein schild? *plopp* Paladin tot. Ich landete neben ihm und schob ihm das Kabel in den ... Brustpanzer... und belebte ihn wieder... dann kam auf einmal im TS... Warum bin ich tot? BIST DU GESPRUNGEN?

Wir haben uns Wochenlang darüber amüsiert.... und er hängte sich Wochenlang an niemanden mehr ran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steirer (10. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja, die Anfangszeiten! ^^

Mein kleiner Magier merkte erst mit lvl 9, dass man seine Zauber auch auf die Leiste ziehen kann (und nicht immer extra das Zauberbuch dafür aufmachen muss ^^).

Mit lvl 32 (ich glaub, dass war damals in Strangle) wurde ihm das Geheimniss des Allgemeinchannels offenbart, vorher antwortete ich zwar fleissig auf viele Fragen (Wo ist Svens Bauernhof?, omg, diese Frage trieb mir damals schon Tränen in die Augen ^^), aber irgendwie hörten die anderen mich nicht und ich wunderte mich, warum mein Chat in weiss geschrieben wurde, statt in diesem schönen rosa. ^^

Das letzte was mir einfällt, ich bewunderte immer die Spieler, die so eine schöne, grüne Schrift über ihren Köpfen fliegen hatten (wohlgemerkt, ich spiele auf einem PvE Server ^^), ich wollte die auch haben! Musste ich dafür eine spezielle Quest erledigen, im Interfacemenü vl. die Farbe einstellen? Ein nettes Allianzmitglied erklärte mir dann, dass ich dafür nur /pvp eingeben muss, dann habe ich auch diese tolle, schöne Schrift! Gesagt, getan! Tja.. Es dauerte keine 2min, da wurde ich auch schon von einem Ork auf seinem Wolf ins Visier genommen und umgehaun. Die Verwunderung war gross, denn warum konnte der mich angreifen? Ach ja..

Ui, noch was! ^^ Ich bin erst mit lvl 60 draufgekommen, dass man andere Spieler betrachten kann. ^^

Ich hoffe wirklich, das nochmal ein Spiel kommen wird, wo die Anfangszeit auch mit sovielen AHA!-Effekten gespickt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grayeagle (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi

So einige Sachen hier, kenne ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung.
Mein 1. Char war ein Jäger. Mit dem mal eine Spinne gezähmt, fand sie dann aber nich mehr so toll. Tja, wie bekomm ich die wieder weg? Hab nix gefunden im Zauberbuch, also LVL 20 Jäger gelöscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und gleich nen neuen Jäger angefangen, und nur ein Pet gezähmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit dem Pet Aggro in Ini kenn ich auch. Maraudon is da besonders gut für. Oder auch immer wieder gern, mit Pet auf aggressiv in Ini gehen. Oder mit Aspekt des Rudels, damit auch sich keiner bewegen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt da ich meistens mit meinem Schurken spiele, muß ich immer über die Jäger lächeln, und verstehe warum Jäger immer Schuld ist.^^

Sehr gut gefallen hat mir auch letztens in Sklaven Hero, als ich plötzlich dieses Irreführung Symbol überm Kopf hatte, beim Boss-Pull. Ich hab nur ins TS geschrieen, NICH PULLEN, aber da war der Gezielte Schuß schon unterwegs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Krieger hat sich dann ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt, und doch noch die Aggro bekommen, und ich habs überlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr geiler Thread, MfG


----------



## Gotama (10. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, was fällt mir da so ein.
Achja, hab mit nem Freund  zusammen angefangen zu spielen. Beide Magier.
Naja, wir musste uns immer gegenseitig mit Arkaner Intelligenz buffen weil keiner von uns wusste das man sich auch selber buffen kann. Das hab ich erst gemerkt als ich mit lvl 20irgendwas in sw nen anderen Magier per Allgemeinchat suchte damit mich der mit int buffen kann und ich das ganze von nem 60ger erklärt bekam.

Und wir sind beide im Arathihochland gestanden, mit Magie verstärken gebufft, weil erhöht ja Magieschaden und Heilung. Is ja cool, da macht man mehr Schaden dachten wir uns aber wunderten uns warum wir immer von den castenden mobs so schnell gekillt worden sind.

So, das wär zuerst mal alles, aber mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein.


----------



## Thorgun (10. Dezember 2007)

Aitaro schrieb:


> vor paar tagen kara..
> 
> pferdchen down, und wir wollten hoch zu mori.. auf der treppe markiert der tank die mobs und wir wollten sie einzeln reinziehn.. klappte auch ganz gut.. bis... ja bis eine gruppe kam.. unser aggro mage sollte sie bomben.. tat er auch fleissig.. ich als jäger wollte nicht einfach nur dumm dastehen, also multishot - crit - FASS! .. dann passierte es.. keine ahnung wieso.. ich denke mal bug oder so.. mein pet stürmte also los.. hab nicht drauf geachtet wohin.. gruppe down, pet weg.. schau auf mein bild.. oh, mein pet bekommt dmg.. also schnell auf folgen geklickt das es wieder kommt.. es kam auch wieder - mit 5-6 spinnen am hintern ôo .. da unser healer ein herz für tiere hat, wollte er also mein pet healen.. direkt heal aggro bekommen.. die spinnen haben ihn gefressen :-| .. naja, zum glück kein whipe.. aber seid dem muss ich mein pet immer wegpacken auf der treppe  ôo
> 
> oder heute.. war mal bissl twinken und wollte mit meinem schurken bsf.. gruppe fand sich auch schnell.. krieger,  heildose, meiner einer, hexxer, mage.. also frisch, fromm, fröhlich frei rein.. tjoa, den hexxer hats gleich beim dritten mob




Ja das ist ein Bug, ist mir auch passiert...

Aber wohl nicht nur auf der Treppe, wir standen kurz vor Aran und der Mob den wir angriffen stand direkt vor mir und ich hatte ihn im Target. Alles klar, Pet drauf und los, nur was macht mein Pet ? Läuft nach unten, also in die falsche Richtung.... schnell wieder zurück geholt, denke mal das wollte wieder zu den Spinnen....


----------



## Arakon79 (10. Dezember 2007)

Tja mal sehen was hab ich so alles verbockt?

Also mit meinem ersten Char (Mage) bin ich mal aus lauter Doofheit mit Lvl 15 ins Ödland gelaufen, wurde natürlich sofrt umgehauen. Dumm war nur, dass beim Friedhof ein Geier oder sowas war, der mich immer sofoert wieder umgehauen hat. Ich dachte schon ich muss neu anfangen weil ich da nie wieder rauskomme. Musste erst ein 60er aus der Gilde kommen und mir das Vieh vom Leib halten damit ich rausporten konnte.

Dann hab ich anfangs natürlich auch immer Bedarf und Gier verwechselt.

Mit dem Hexer in Inis anfangs gern mal n Mob ne Etage tiefer angewählt (mit Tab) und so die ganzen Gruppen von unten mit meinem Dämon gepullt...

Mit Jäger Eisfalle gelegt, Mob mit automatischem Schuss rein gepullt und danach natürlich sofort wieder auf geschossen (hat ne Weile gedauert bis ich das gerafft hatte)!

Schaf gedottet mit irgendwas...

Etliche Zauber irgendwie übersehen, sprich nicht gewusst dass ich das kann! (z.B. Seelenbrunnen als Hexer, Schaf fand ich als Mage damals völlig sinnfrei, hab erst sehr spät gerallt wozu das gut ist)

Als Hexer hab ich anfangs auch fleißig Schwert geskillt, hatte die geilsten Kriegerschwerter und immer feste draufgehauen bis mich die anderen immer ausgelacht haben dass ein Hexer kein Nahkämpfer ist (dafür hab ich jetzt über 300 Schwertskill *g)!

Was ich anfangs auch gern gemacht hatte war dem Tank den Seelenstein zu geben (weil ich dachte ist ja am besten wenn der gleich wieder aufsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Naja und sicher noch etliche mehr dusslige Anfängerfehler die man halt so macht..


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Dezember 2007)

Herrlich sich hier durchzulesen!^^

Was mir aber auffällt ist:

die meisten erzählen sie hatten anfangs Probleme mit Gier und Bedarf!

Naja!^^

Da Bedarf stärker zählt als Gier und die meisten hier süchtig sind nach Wow (ausreden helfen nicht wer neben dem Spielen noch Zeit findet in ein Wow-Forum zu schauen ist süchtig!^^)

Könnt ihr ab jetzt mit ruhigem Gewissen sagen:

Was süchtig nach Wow? Gierig? Nein! Ich hab einfach Bedarf!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirfurana (10. Dezember 2007)

öhm....ja,mit meine trolljägerein,gerade totstellen gelernt.hab natürlich nichts besseres zu tun,als das im aufzug von 1000 Nadeln auszuprobieren.zu nah an der kante gestanden,rausgefallen dabei und version 2.0 gdleich mitgetestet


----------



## Lordshell (10. Dezember 2007)

Ein Kollege von mir hat sich als Druide ein Haustier gekauft und mich (Jäger) gefragt wie er damit fighten kann.


----------



## Gywn (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe meinen Paladina als meinen ersten richtigen Char erstellt und als ich dann so um die Level 40 war merkte ich erst, dass ich einen Piercing in der Nase habe, da ich mir meine Paladina vorher noch nie richtig angesehen hatte. Ansonsten hab ich nur auf 20 Holy geskillt um Weihe zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defoga (10. Dezember 2007)

Echt lustig manche Sachen ^^.

Naja ich war auch so schlau am Anfang immer als mage in nahkampf zu gehen. War mit 3 Freunden (alle 70) in ner Gruppe und die haben mich schon ausgelacht weil ich immer gestorben bin. Das mit den Aktionsleisten habe ich schnell kapiert, aber das man rechts und unten noch welche einstellen kann hab ich nicht gesehen. Musste dann also immer mit der Maus die Aktionsleisten switchen. War schon anstrengend bis mir ein Kumpel das dann erklärt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Auch mit 30 hab ich erfahren, dass ich mit Frostnova Leute einfrieren kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Bedarf und Gier hat wohl am Anfang eh keiner kapiert ;D


----------



## Uglarn (11. Dezember 2007)

bei mir ist es auch eine Dauerkrankheit, dass ich in den Sklavenunterkünften (ich glaub das is die mit den gelben sklaven, also die die ienen nich angreifen) in den engen Gängen einfach mal so ne frostnova mache und dann nur noch renne, 

Vor ewigkeiten habe ich auch jedesmal mit meinem hunter beim petheilen, den heiler angeschnauzt, er solle mal mithelfen, da mein skill ja so wenig heilt, und ich mich ja sofort nach dem klicken den gegnern wieder zuwenden muss (zu der zeit war pet heilen noch kanalisiert)


----------



## Minousch (11. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Nachtelfkrieger (lev 15) der die Welt sehen woltte. er hatte einen netten 70er Mage als freund der ihn auch nach SW geportet hat, die tiefenbahn, die Flugpunkte und die anderen Sehenswürdigkeiten gezeigt hat. der krieger lief also eine Weile herum und da ihm auch ausserhalb der Städte nichts passierte freute er sich und kam auf den Gedanken auch mal Shattrath sehen zu wollen. kein Problem...kleiner Port und Shatt war meine Stadt. Da ausserhalb von SW und IF nichts passiert war konnte natürlich auch ausserhalb von Shatt nichts passieren..................schwerer Irtum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So manch lev 70 mochte sich gewundert haben wie denn die Leiche eines lev 15 in die Wälder von terokkar kam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Derselbe Krieger ist dann doch noch lev 70 geworden und bekam eine schöne Axt zum tanken nur war der Axtskill bei ca   2 ^^, da wir grad aus HDZ1 kamen war schnell die idee da doch die Axt zu skillen. 
Es ist schon mächtig peinlich wenn ein 70er Krieger 1/2 std lang auf eine blöde Hyäne einhaut, die nicht totkriegt und ein lev 45 mage das vieh dann aus lauter mitleid erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein guter Freund von mir, damals 60er Schurke, hat einem kleinen Mage versprochen ihn durchs kloster zu ziehen, gesagt..getan. durchgekämpft bis zur kathedrale. wraum sich mit den anderen mobs aufhalten wenn man durchschleichen und den boss direkt angreifen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das ende vom lied... auch ein lev 60 kann im Kloster sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeg (11. Dezember 2007)

und noch ein pala, der schon fast lvl 60 war (BC gabs noch nich) und sich von nem erfahrenen pala den q-geber für die rezz-q zeigen ließ, nachdem er des öfteren den unmut und das gelächter der gruppe auf sich gezogen hatte...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belandra (11. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal eine Gnomenkriegerin die mit lvl 42 aufgrund einer Quest in IF im Allgemeinchat fragte wo sie denn den "Tresor von Eisenschmiede" findet, nur um dann von 5 Leuten in einem Wort mit "Bank" aufgeklärt zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eben dieser Kriegerin ist es auch passiert, dass beim 20. Mal Zul Farrak endlich eines der Schwerter droppte und sie prompt Gier drückte. Durfte ich mir danach was anhören von dem lvl 70er der die ganze Zeit mitgekommen ist, nur dass ich das Schwert krieg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenwer (11. Dezember 2007)

Als ich mit meinen Hexer auf Level 70 diesen Saat Zauber im Zauberbuch gefunden habe. Ich könnt schwören der war vorher nicht da^^


----------



## nii_chan (11. Dezember 2007)

Mhh...
So~ lang zock ich noch nich, trotzdem is mir gestern was witziges passiert.

Man muss dazu sagen, ich hab Porten (Darnassus, IF, SW) untereinander und die Portale genau daneben.
Fraegt ein 70er im Allgemeinen Chat ob nicht ein Mage hier ist, der ihn nach IF porten koennte.
Ich mich enthusiastisch sofort gemeldet - war immerhin erstes Portal das ich jemals errichtet hab.
Er gibt mir 5G, toll, leicht verdientes Geld.

Ich: *druecke auf Port*
*Port schon fast fertig*
70er: HALT STOP!
"Wat will er jetz?" *sich denkt*
*schnell nen Schritt nach hinten mach*
"War doch IF, oder?"
70er: Du wolltest gerade dich porten! 
LOL

Naja, er ist noch gluecklich in IF angekommen |D


----------



## minosha (11. Dezember 2007)

Als ich mit meinem Schurken Krallen von Raptoren im Un'goro-Krater sammeln musste.
Leeeeiiider hab ich nicht daran gedacht, dass ich in ne UBRS Gruppe geladen wurde. Und wie wir alle wissen: In Raidgruppen Questet sich gar net toll.

Oder als ich mit meinem Hexenmeister einen Porten musst und mich wunderte wieso ich zwei meter weiter vorne stand als vorher.


----------



## DarkInfineon (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hab bis lvl 12 die items immer in die aktionsleiste gelegt, und gedacht ich hätte die jetzt an -.-

ausserdem hab ich so um ZF rum bemerkt, dass int und willenskraft für nen warri ned so toll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab bis ca. lvl 50 nich gewusst das man bis zu 5 Combopunkte auf nen Gegner stapeln kann -.-


----------



## Minastirit (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mir sone kleine katze gekauft (war jäger^^)
und dachte ey meine grosse katze greift doch an aber wiso mach das kleine ding nix!

gm ticket geschrieben ^^ der gm meinter die können das nicht.. ich so für was ist es dann gut? es siet gut aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wasn rotz ^^ naja nun mag ich das tier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dafür hab ich 30silber bezahlt ..


----------



## Arakon79 (11. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist garade noch was nettes eingefallen: Als ich mich mit meinem Druiden die ersten Male als Heiler versucht habe wusste ich noch nicht, dass man die Bildchen der Gruppenmitglieder links direkt anklicken kann zum heilen. Habe erst immer versucht die im Spiel direkt anzuwählen und mich immer beschwert dass die anderenim Weg standen und mit später noch mit SHIFT+TAB einen abgebrochen bis ich das irgendwann mal ausporiert habe mit dem driekt anklicken und mich dann fürchterlich geschämt habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torgas (11. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Paladin, der auf seinen ersten Streifzügen durch Dun Morog vor Gnomregan einer Instanzgruppe über den Weg gelaufen ist und unbedingt mit wollte. Unten beim Instanzportal ankommen war der Druidenheiler mitlerweile ziehmlich entnerft und ich entäuscht weil man mindestens Level 20 (oder irgendwie so) sein musst um nach Gnomeregan rein zu dürfen...

Naja, das raussterben hat auch nochmal ne Weile gedauert.

Weiterhin hab ich bis Level 20 gedacht, dass ich ganz gut dmg mache. Dann kam ich in die Deadmines und hab einen gleichleveligen Schurken in Aktion gesehen...  (Gottseidank wurde der Vergeltungsbaum überarbeitet)

Auch hab ich bis ich ungefähr Level 35 gedacht, dass ich auch tanken könnte (auf ner verskillten Vergelterskillung), bis ich mal vergebens den Spot gesucht hab den ein Kriegerkollege immer gemacht hat.


Naja, das ist jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre her, mein Pala war klein und ich wer neu in WoW. Mittlerweile weiß ich mit welchem Level man Gnomeregan gehen kann, dass zu dem damaligen Patchstand ein Schurke mehr dmg macht (und heut meistens immernoch) und ich zum tanken zumindestens zum Großteil auf Schutz geskillt sein sollte.

Wie auch immer, wenn man neu ist darf man sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich wusste mit 40 erst, das es ein Talentbaum gibt -.-

PS: Geht bei euch WoW auch nich ? Ode rschon wieder Wartungsarbeiten?


----------



## Arakon79 (11. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt ich hab auch erst mit Lvl 30 oder so gecheckt, dass der Mage den ich damals gespielt habe auch noch andere Talentbäume als "Arkan" hat was auch zu einer ziemlichen Verskillung geführt hat. Der ist auch immer noch halb arkan und halb Feuer (was ich hinterher dann netter fand und nicht wusste, dass man komplett umskillen kann) geskillt weil ich den nicht mehr spiele! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shevi (11. Dezember 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr sehr geile Sachen dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, ich bin schonmal durch die tiefenbahn gelaufen... aber nur so aus spass, wollte wissen, wie lange des dauert (also wusste schon, dass da ne bahn fährt *g*)...

Sonst peinliches... das übliche halt, bedarf gewählt, weils sozialer klingt und so *g*  aber zum glück hat mir einer geholfen, der mich ein bisschen ins spiel eingewiesen hat und so, von dem her am anfang nichts schlimmes...

eingeschlafen bin ich auch noch nie, nur die gruppe warten lassen, weil ich ein kapitel fertig lesen wollte und die zeit vergessen habe (war noch ne pause dazwischen, weil einer afk musste) *g*


----------



## so3ren (11. Dezember 2007)

Mein Fehltritt war mit lvl15. Als mein Gnom Wl seine komplette rüsi rot war und ich nicht wuss was das heißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GK15 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mit einem Jäger begonnen, und mich gewundert, wieso erstens nicht alle Spieler mit einem Pet herumlaufen und wieso es zweitens bei manchen "Diener" und nicht "Begleiter" heißt. 

Ich hab gedacht, man könnte sich den Void des Hexers auch irgendwo zähmen...dass nur Hexer mit dem herumgelaufen sind ist mir natürlich nicht aufgefallen...

In dieser Höhle an der Küste westlich von OG (dort, wo die Burning Blade herumrennt) haben ja einige der Mobs Leerwandler als Pet...als ich dort war hab ich mir natürlich gleich gedacht "Juhu, endlich krieg ich auch so ein Pet...das muss ja ziemlich gut sein, wenn so viele damit herumrennen"

Als dann bei den Zähmversuchen "Ungültiges Ziel" stand, hab ich mich natürlich gewundert...leider wusste ich damals schon, wie man den Allgemein-Channel verwendet, sonst wären mir viele "loools" erspart geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem wusste ich nicht, dass man als Kräutersammler die Fähigkeit "Kräuter aufspüren" hat...und ich hab aus Prinzip alle Quests gemacht, die ich im Questlog hatte... (auch, wenn sie schon seit gut 10 lvl grau waren ^^)

Dass man im Gasthaus bzw in den Hauptstädten schneller ausgeruht ist habe ich auch erst mit lvl 45 erfahren...mir ist zwar schon vorher aufgefallen, dass bei der Charakeranzeige links oben "zZz" statt des lvls steht, aber ich wusste nie, was das bedeutet...


----------



## Riane (11. Dezember 2007)

Shaman schrieb:


> Ich kenn da ne Geschichte, als ein Schamane in MC geankht hat um die tote Gruppe zu rezzen und sich nach 10 Sekunden über den Ladebildschirm gewundert hat...
> 
> Man sollte den astralen Rückruf wohl nicht neben Geist der Ahnen legen
> 
> ...



Reinkarnation kann man doch gar nicht in die Leiste ziehn? oO oder? ^^


----------



## Nirmenio (11. Dezember 2007)

Lowblade schrieb:


> Hab mit lvl 30 bemerkt das es mehr als nur einen Skilltree gibt :>



mit 34 bemerkt dass man da auch noch runterscrollen kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GK15 (11. Dezember 2007)

@riane:

reinkarnation vl nicht, aber "geist der ahnen"...womit der Schami andere rezzt... ;-)


----------



## Freakalarm (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ist zwar nid mir passiert aber einen aus meiner gilde ein 70er untoten krieger hatte ein 60% reittier und ein 60% flugmount aber mom da fehlt doch was?... er wusste nicht wie man sich ein 100% reittier holen kann xD


----------



## PlagueKrag (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ihr könnt jetzt denken was ihr wollt ... ^^ 



Aber als ich mit wow angefangen habe (das war mein erstes rollen spiel was ich je gespielt habe) wusste ich bis lvl 60 (vor BC) net wozu ein Krieger eigentlich gedacht ist ..ich hab immer nur stumpf dmg auf die mobs gemacht bis mir einer mal erklärt hat was die aufgabe eines Kriegers ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nach dem er mir das erklärt hatte hab ich sofort ein Mage angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyxius (11. Dezember 2007)

Als ich mit WOW anfing spielte ich einen Krieger.
Ich war eigentlich stets verärgert, dass er weniger Schaden machte als andere Klassen...... dennoch wurde ich mitgenommen in instanzen.
Irgendwann in Stratholme wurde ich wüst beschimpft, dass ich nicht tanken konnte.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja, ich hab es dann kapiert, umgeskillt und hatte endlich den Sinn eines Kriegers kapiert... Daher hab ich einen Schruken begonnen... Ich hatte damals net Move per Klick und immer alle Mops mit Rechtsklick angewählt..
Ich schlich also ran, fertig zum stunn, oder zum klauen und patsch: Wipe...

Naja wir lernen alle...


----------



## Riane (11. Dezember 2007)

GK15 schrieb:


> @riane:
> 
> reinkarnation vl nicht, aber "geist der ahnen"...womit der Schami andere rezzt... ;-)



Ah.. hab das falsch verstanden! =D danke für die aufklärung! :>


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Jetz wo ich von den Kriegern les die nich wissen wozu sie da sind werden wieder böse Erinnerungen wach -.-
Erst gestern war ich mit mein Twink in Gnome und der Krieger hat mit einer 2H Waffe die er gerade bekommen hatte und die nich geskillt war in Off Haltung "getankt" oder auch nich.... der Priest hat mehr getankt als er... Und dann musste ich Ihm auch erstma erklären was er den überhaupt zu tun hat... XD


----------



## Kashiro (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe nicht gewusst dass es Quests gibt und was sie sind xD
Ich hab immer nur Mobs gekillt und meinen Freund beneidet dass sein Charakter schon lvl 7 war (twink) und ich nach 1 woche erst 5 (hab auch mehrere gespielt)


----------



## Golfyarmani (11. Dezember 2007)

ich denke mein gr. Fehler war, mit meinen Schami sollte ich mit Lev 23 in den Silberwald wegen einer Elemantarausbildung. Und ich weiß nicht was mich geritten hatte, ich hatte nur an das Schiff in Ratschet/ Beutebucht gedacht und stand nun mit Lev 23 im Schlingendorntal. OK es war ein PVE Server also keine Gefahr von anderen Spieler. Aber ich dachte mir, man das wird ein langer weg werden von ganz unten nach ganz oben.
Nach ca. 2H(ca.10 x Sterben)war ich nun in der brennende Steppe angelangt und fand keinen Ausweg. Als ich dann den Fammenkamm erreichte, sprach ich einen Magier an und frage ihn, wie ich denn von hier in den Silberwald kommen kann. Er lachte und meinte, mit Lev. 23 kein Wunder.er machte mir dann ein Portal nach UC und ich hatte es geschafft.
Fasst, denn nach 45min umherirren in UC habe ich den Ausweg gefunden, über den Kanal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS ein Bekannter dachte bei den Türen/Fahrstühlen in UC hängt es damit zusammen, das man einen bestimmten Lev. haben muß, denn als er reinwollte ging die Tür direkt vor im zu und er versuchte es erst wieder mit Lev 20.


----------



## StormKnight (11. Dezember 2007)

Es war einmal ... vor fast 3 Jahren ein kleiner Orc Jäger der ständig volle Taschen hatte, bis ihm gesagt wurde, dass man die Sachen beim Händler verkaufen kann. Dem gleichen Jäger wurde dann auch mit Level 40 gesagt, dass mann erstmal nur einen Baum durchskillen sollte und nicht alle 3 gleichzeitig. Und mit Level 50 wurde dem kleinen Hunter gesagt, dass er kein Tank ist sondern Hunter und vielleicht mal Equip mit Beweglichkeit anlegen sollte ^^


----------



## Arakon79 (11. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt fällts mir auch wieder ein ich bin damals nach Beutebucht geschwommen, irgendwie unten um die Insel rum, weil ich nicht wusste wie man da hin kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Schiff habe ich erst später entdeckt!


----------



## Teldranur (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne einen Deff-Krieger, der zu 60er Zeiten mit 60 in ZG erstmals sein Spotten gefunden hatte. Er wußte vorher wohl nix davon, nur das er massenspotten konnte. Das hat er auch bis dahin immer rausgehauen aber halt lange cooldown^^ Das ist kein Witz, sowas gibt es auf Anetheron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieger der kein Spott kennt xD


----------



## Kopierkarte (11. Dezember 2007)

Hiho

ich bin, als ich meinen Warri angefangen hab, bis 35 oder höher bei den qs mit Schild rumgerannt, da ich dachte, dass ich natürlich bei den krassen rüssi-werten nicht down gehe^^ naja, aber das jeder mob 20 min gedauert hat, ist mir nicht aufgefallen

Naja, und ich hatte das meist genannte Problem ebenfalls: in einer 5er Gruppe im Rotkamm unterwegs, auf einmal fragt der Mage: "Wieso drückst du Bedarf bei den Stoff-Armschienen???"

Grüße


----------



## Sinaè (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte so meine Probleme mit den Berufen... 

Ein kleiner Lvl 15 Krieger entdeckt, dass man auch Berufe lernen kann (oh ein Schmied, das könnte Nützlich sein xD)
ein bisschen Später im Wald von Elwyn "Oh, noch ein Lehrer - ui Kräuterkunde, warum nicht?" xD

Hab mich dan tierisch aufgeregt, dass ich keinen 3. Beruf lerenen konnte (abgesehen von den sekundär Berufen) Auf die Möglichkeit, das ich einene der Berufe verlernen könnte bin ich nicht wirklich gekommen... Naja Krieger halt (Oh, ein Schaf,...) Bis lvl 30 hab ich dann fleißig kräuter gesammelt und mich richtig gefreut ein paar silber pro stuck beim Händler bekomme... Bis ich das ah entdeckt hab... 
Mit ca lvl 35 wurd ich dann aufgeklärt... Bei schmied hatte ich nen skill von 10 oder so, gabs ja nur die mats, die ich in den Kisten so fand^^ - von Bergbau noch nie was gehört. Hab dann Schmied verlernt und in Alchemie gemacht xD Musste öfter das Gelächter ertragen .... "Ein Krieger der Kräutersammelt" lol - Aber ich muss sagen ich finds ziemlich praktisch für nen Krieger... 

Flugpunkt, was ist das?? 

Den Ausflug vom Rotkamm - Loch Modan wollte ich auch machen, natürlich durch die Brennende Steppe... Ich hab mich aufgeregt... das kann ich euch sagen, geflucht, ... Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man DA durch muss... nach ca 20x sterben hab ich dann aufgegeben... 

Übers tanken in Gnome aufgeklärt worden bzw. das es für nen Tank besser wär ein Schwert zu tragen als einen Stab (naja der hatte mehr dmg)^^ Hab dann ein Schwert geschenkt bekommen...


"lfg dm" ????? - BAHNHOF... Allgemein-Channel... hmmm ... Hab anfangs nie wirklich auf den Chat geachtet - war einfach zu viel anderes anzuschaun... 

Der Ausflug in die Brennende Steppe war ziemlich peinlich, aber zum Glück bin ich nicht die einzige^^


----------



## Kuriantas (13. Dezember 2007)

mir ist erst mit 70 aufgefallen das man als hexer sein fear kontrolieren kann mit fluch der tollkühnheit und fluch der pain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

später habe ich dann ein krieger getwinkt und dann das erlebt:
1 mage (lev 56) in der brt...

wir sagten sheepen und er wusste nicht wie...
wir sagten buffen und er wusste nicht wie
als wir dann nach essen/trinken fragten wusste er (genau) nicht wie...

das geflame nach ca. 20min war dann doch unterträglich und ich bin geleavt...

soviel zu der Theorie Magier können nur 4 Dinge in WoW
[size=-1]
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...php?t=38&sid=9e6bdfa6821106d7205bcb1f84070467[/size][size=-1]*Magier* können in World of Warcraft vier dinge, Wasser, Brot, Portale und *Unfug*, und nur letzteres tun sie ohne sich dreimal bitten zu lassen. *...*[/size]


----------



## Shevi (13. Dezember 2007)

Mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle, die hier gepostet haben, Ihr habt mir meinen Tag versüsst *g*

Das ist einem Kumpel von mir passiert (er ist ein Jäger):

Jäger: "Bist du wirklich ein Jäger?"
Kumpel: "Nein, ein Mage, was denkst denn du, was ich bin?"
Jäger: "Oh geil, kannst du mir ein Portal machen?"
Kumpel: "OMG"

leider schon etwas länger her, daher weiss ich den genauen ablauf nicht mehr, aber ungefähr so war das... wir haben uns totgelacht im ts *g*


----------



## sparei (13. Dezember 2007)

da war einmal ein kleiner lvl 30er, der fragte wo man mit level 30 so questen kann. Als Antwort kam: "Geh nach Desoalce" 
Nur wie nach Desolace kommen vom Eschental??
Naja... da is der kleine 30er halt mal losgeschwommen... so ne stunde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Jonson (13. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinem ersten Charakter (Zwergenkrieger) habe ich Bergbau und Schmieden als Berufe gemacht. Habe dann auch feißig Erze abgebaut und mich die ganze Zeit gefragt wieso ich immer nur die Steine zum Schmieden habe und aus den Erzen nichts herstellen kann. Bin dann irgendwann wieder zum Bergbaulehrer und da stand auch Zinn verhütten in der Liste zum Lernen. Habmich ziemlich geärgert weil ich zum einen noch kein Zinn gefunden hatte und zum anderen es ja ein weiter weg bis Bergbau 65 ist. Hab also fleißig weiter Kupfer abgebaut bis Level 65 und Schmieden erstmal nicht geskillt. Als ich mir dann Zinn verhütten geholt habe und nachgeschaut hab unter welchem Button mann das machen kann ist mir dann irgendwie aufgefallen dass ich ja von Anfang an Kupfer hätte verhütten können...

Kurz darauf habe ich dann eine Nachtelfenjägerin angefangen die immer chronisch pleite war (konnte mir manche skills erst ein Level später kaufen) bis mir auf Level 28 mal jemand gesagt hat dass man viel Geld verdienen kann wenn man grüne items im ah verkauft statt beim Händler...


----------



## Gwynny (13. Dezember 2007)

1. Einaml bin ich mit lvl 70 in der kathe (Kolster) drauf gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Ich bin Scholo ganz am Anfang mal runtergefallen und hab alles gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gruppe war ein bisschen sauer, aber das wars.

LG Gwynny


----------



## TuPaC_X (13. Dezember 2007)

Jaaber schrieb:


> Moin ihr Buffies da draußen,
> 
> in diesem Thread würde ich gerne mal wissen, was euer größter Fauxpas (Faux-pas laut wikipedia: "frz. für 'falscher Schritt', 'Fehltritt") war.
> Ich fange dann mal an:
> ...



Hab 2 Wochen nach dem ich angefangen hatte zu spielen "Klinge von Schattenfang" per gier gedroppt bekommen.
>
>
>
beim händler für weniger als 1g verkauft xD

lg tupac


----------



## Imbachar (13. Dezember 2007)

Mit lvl 19 zum ersten mal zum Ausbilder gegangen *gg*


----------



## Thrawns (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte keinen Fauxpas, ich habe bis jetzt immer perfekt gespielt!


----------



## Mastacy (13. Dezember 2007)

Als ich mit WoW anfing wuste ich nciht das man das equip reppen kann und hab immer alles weggeworfen was kaputt war.....bin dann mit lvl 20 nackt durch das brachland gelaufen und war immer nach zwei treffern tot. 

Hab dann den char gelöscht und bin von vorne angefangen.....gottsei dank hat mich ein kollege aufgeklärt!


----------



## Blechdosenritter (13. Dezember 2007)

Ten schrieb:


> 5 Tage sind wohl ziemlich krank, es gibt ja im Guiness-Buch auch Leute die in 2 Minuten 20 Cheeseburger fressen oder was weiß ich, sowas muß man ja nicht als Maßstab nehmen. 16 Tage sind nicht 'voll viel Zeit' sondern ganz normale Härte für einen gesunden Mitteleuropäer, wenn man sich zwischendurch auch mal die eine oder andere Schwachheit leistet und z.B. mal das AH scannt, auf ne Gruppe wartet, mit Freunden spricht oder sogar selbst mal jemandem hilft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub es waren 90cheeseburger... jedenfalls ne ganz kranke zahl...


----------



## Kaladial (13. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal ein kleiner Paladin namens Kaladial der mit Lvl 6 aus Northshire Richtung Goldshire unterwegs war... Nun ja der Weg über die Strasse war ihm zu weit, also benutzte er den direkten Weg und schwups hatte er 5-10 mobs am arsch und war verdammt schnell down... Nun lies er den Geist  frei und lief nach Goldshire und wunderte sich das NIEMAND zu sehen war... und das alles so grau war...


----------



## Arakon79 (14. Dezember 2007)

Shevi schrieb:


> Mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle, die hier gepostet haben, Ihr habt mir meinen Tag versüsst *g*
> 
> Das ist einem Kumpel von mir passiert (er ist ein Jäger):
> 
> ...



hihi sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal als ich mit meinem damals noch Mondkin-Druiden eine Gruppe für den Tempel gesucht hatte.

Es fehlte ein Tank und ein Heiler (was auch sonst?) ! In der Gruppe war außer mir noch ein Jäger, ein Mage und ein Schattenpriester. Der Schattenpriester war patut nicht zum healen zu bewegen (das war schon mal der erste Brüller als er auf die Frage des Mage ob er nicht Heiler sei aus Gag antwortete nein ich bin ein Tank und der Mage darauf fragte wirklich? Da hab ich schon das erste mal gedachte es kann nicht wahr sein), es wollte auch keiner die Gruppe verlassen.

Ok daraufhin wollten sie dann das Jägerpet tanken lassen und auf meinen Einwurf, dass das wohl so nicht klappen wird meinten sie dann ich könnte doch beides machen (tanken und heilen gleichzeitig) als Druide! Da bin ich dann aus lauter Unglauben über so viel Doofheit aus der Gruppe gegangen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und das mit den Berufen war bei mir anfangs auch son Ding. Hatte auch erst welche die für die gespielte Klasse realtiv sinnlos waren (Schmied und Bergbau mit dem Mage weil ich dachte ich kann die Sachen dann gut verticken) oder nicht zusammen passten wie Verzauberer und Juwelenschleifer oder Schneider und Schmied und solche Scherze.


----------



## Alexeas (14. Dezember 2007)

Mit Level 60 Handauflegen vom Pal entdeckt. boah war mir das peinlich...


----------



## Arcina (14. Dezember 2007)

mein größter fehltritt war sicher das ich mit meinem mage immer über die schamanen gelästert hab die keine ankhs dabei haben^^
bis ich dann mit ein paar kollegen mit meiner schamanin tiefensumpf oder sowas war... zuviel gepullt.. wipe... im ts kam dann schon " super.. arci reink und weiter gehts...." naja... arci hätte auch 5 ankhs dabei gehabt... nur leider lelaine ( meine schamanin) nicht^^ leider stand bei meinen möglichkeiten nur "geist freilassen"... hatte am tag davor zuviele ankhs aus faulheit verbraucht...^^  jetzt darf ich mich net mehr beschweren.. immer nur komentarlos die ankhs an die schamanen austeilen^^


----------



## Evilslyn (14. Dezember 2007)

Yenwer schrieb:


> Als ich mit meinen Hexer auf Level 70 diesen Saat Zauber im Zauberbuch gefunden habe. Ich könnt schwören der war vorher nicht da^^



War er doch auch nicht, schattensaat bekommst du doch erst mit 70


----------



## Evilslyn (14. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt hab ich mich auch wieder an was erinnert, war nen halben tag am qten und dachte, ich mach erst ma alle qts fertig und dann geb ich auf einen schlag ab. Was ich nicht bemerkte, ich war noch in ner Raidgrp vom vorabend, weil ich in grp ausgeloggt hatte und die grp auch nich beim einloggen verlassen hab. 
Naja halben tag für nix, und dann noch nen GM genötigt mir das zu erklären ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmääh (14. Dezember 2007)

Jägerlein:
"ich, nö!? war kein multishoot...!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzad (14. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist mit lvl 20 oder noch später aufgefallen das es ja seit lvl 10 Talente gibt und mit 50 ist mir dann aufgefallen das es nur bei allen geraden Leveln neue Fähigkeiten gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davor dachte ich immer das wäre wahllos verteilt^^.


----------



## Tocarrconn (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte gerade meinen ersten Char, einen Krieger, angefangen und bin südlich im Wald von Elwynn mit ca. Lvl 5 über den Fluss nach Darkshore gehuscht...
Da kam plötzlich ein Lvl ?? Wolf angerannt und hat mich mit einem Biss gekillt...
Dieses Lvl ?? kam mir komisch vor und ich hab gleich jemanden angewispert was das für ein Vieh sei, ob da unten das Spiel noch nicht fertig programmiert sei und Blizzard den Zugang mit fiesen Übermonstern gesperrt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat mich dann aufgeklärt dass der Mob einfach noch zu gross für mein Lvl sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sternenmann (14. Dezember 2007)

es gab mal nen ally priest (main char). 

er wuchs im wals von elwyn auf, ging dan später mal nach westfall und ins rotkamm, bis ein kumpel meinte, ich sollte mal ins ah schaun, da ich ein ziemlich mieses equip hatte. Habe dann mit lvl 21 festgestellt, das es da ja ne große stadt bei elwyn gibt (SW  !! )


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (14. Dezember 2007)

Es war mal ein Mächtiger Classic Magier vor Bc...

In Stratholme moshten wir uns durch die Undead.
Nach einem Kampf, dass übliche reggen... Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte jedoch Klein Azmodan seine Konzentration sonst wo nur nicht unten bei der Aktionsleiste... Man sah nur noch wie ich mich in die nächste Gruppe blinzelte... R.I.P.

Ein anderes mal standen wir in UBRS direkt vor Drakkisath. An diesem Tag spielte ich bereits seit den frühen Morgenstunden und wollt den Boss einfach nur noch hinter mich bringen. Da ertönte im TS: "Ich bin mal kurz afklo." Das nächste was ich mitbekam, war als ich früh den Kopf von der Tastatur hob und mich über die Helligkeit in meinem Zimmer wunderte. Auch merkwürdig war, dass der PC an war und ich beim Login hing. Ich also schnell eingeloggt und gefragt, was gestern los war ... da hab ich dann erfahren dass ich pünktlich zum Pull eingeschlafen war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ganze wurde mir 1 Jahr lang noch vorgehalten gg ^^

In Karazhan Wipte unsere Gruppe bei den ersten Versuchen am Prinzen und der Schamane war der einzige mit einem verbliebenen Ankh. Er ankht, fragt wen er rezzen soll... Er fuchtelt mit den Händen rum, die auch in der üblichen Rezzfarbe leuchten --> BäM Astraler Rückruf. Ein schallendes: "Scheeeeisse!" ging durch den Channel... alle haben gelacht.

Für Zul Gurub hatten wir ein Raidbündnis zwischen 2 Gilden. Von der anderen Gilde hatte der Gildengründer die Angewohnheit ausversehen zu bodypullen. An der Stelle mit dem Beschwörungsboss laufen immer schöne Wichtel umher... Wir haben ihn dann dort das erste mal hingestellt und vom Weiten zugesehen. Er fragte noch im ts was er dort soll, die wichtel kamen --> vom Raid gewollter Bodypull und alle knieten im ts ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würd ich länger drüber nachdenken würden mir wohl noch mehr erheiternde Geschichten einfallen...


----------



## Kiséki (27. Dezember 2007)

> Vor längerer Zeit einmal :
> ich renne mit meinem Hordetwink durch BB
> Mit meinem ally als main renn ich sofort natürlich zum greifenmeister der allys und drücke rechtsklick xD
> naja




Ja ja.. kenn ich.. 
Da ich immer alle Leute anlabern muss bzw. wissen will was die sagen klick ich immer mit der rechten Maustaste auf die drauf.. Das da ein greifenmeister stand, hab ich erst gemerkt als ich tod war.. ich geh jetzt immer nen superumweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (27. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal ein kleiner druide der mit level 53 merkte das man als heal net so gut schaden mit katze macht^^
(hab bis lvl 53 mit heal gespielt)

und was noch hmm
mein  pala war bis level 49 schutz^^


----------



## Trolltreter (30. Dezember 2007)

Ein kleiner Prieter wollte mal ins Lavabecken von If springen und ist gestorben *wunder^^*  dann hat er seinen geiste freigelassen um zu rezzen also ist er zu seinen Leichmam gerannt und ist ins falsche Lavabecken gesprungen (an die Hordler: Es gibt 2 Lavabecken) dann musste mich ein GM nach endlosen Stunden wiederbeleben *happy* Aber in dem Moment wo ich im flaschen Becken war wurde mir wirklich schlecht und ich wollte mit WoW aufhören


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe einen der größten Fehler gemacht, die es gibt und ich bereue es noch heute... ich habe noch nie die Scherbenwelt von innen gesehen. Ich habe einen Paladin bis lvl 57 gespielt... kurz vor 58... weil mir die ganzen Sprüche über Palas... sowohl in Foren, in der Klasse, als auch im Spiel zu viel worden... habe ich ihn gelöscht =(


----------



## Arahtor (30. Dezember 2007)

es war einmal ein krieger der mit streitkolben rumgerannt ist


----------



## Korgor (30. Dezember 2007)

Es war mal, ein kleiner Korgor, der erst mit 54 merkte:
Oo, warum brauche ich bis 54 so ewig und die anderen net.
Dabei hat er übersehen, auf deff lvl´n ist net gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robin1993 (30. Dezember 2007)

mhh ja wie ich anfing hatte ich einfach einen sever genomen und einen tauren kriger gemacht ich wusste nicht was aggro ist was  rüstungszereisen istw as of udn deff ist  ich kam in eine gilde die war schon mc am raiden udn  machte mich da vertichw eil cihd en unterschi zwichen bedarf und gier nciht wuste hörte ich beid es gut an 8 aber das fidne ich ist ein fehelr von blizzard das mti dem bedarf und gier da werde neu leut doch nciht schlau von so
dan aheb ich aus frust einen mensch magier mit dem namen süßen angefangen weil ich anit alli war und wolte was ruf spammen ....  so  ich wuste zu dem zeit punkt nciht was rp pve und pvp ist ich spiete den magier  ein bissel hoch und er machte mir so vile spass das ich ihn heut auf 70 habe udn er t4-t5 ausgrüpstet ist udn das mit dem spamm klapt imemr noch gans gut :-D und  was auch noch ein fehelr war  der  gruppe suche channel damals


----------



## inVerticaL (30. Dezember 2007)

robin1993 schrieb:


> aber das fidne ich ist ein fehelr von blizzard das mti dem bedarf und gier da werde neu leut doch nciht schlau



Sagt doch aber eigentlich schon der Name "Bedarf" und "Gier" oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, es war einmal ein ca. Level 64 Magier der in seinem Zauberbuch den Zauber "Gegenzauber" entdeckte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inVerticaL (30. Dezember 2007)

robin1993 schrieb:


> aber das fidne ich ist ein fehelr von blizzard das mti dem bedarf und gier da werde neu leut doch nciht schlau



Sagt doch aber eigentlich schon der Name "Bedarf" und "Gier" oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, es war einmal ein ca. Level 64 Magier der in seinem Zauberbuch den Zauber "Gegenzauber" entdeckte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (30. Dezember 2007)

robin1993 schrieb:


> mhh ja wie ich anfing hatte ich einfach einen sever genomen und einen tauren kriger gemacht ich wusste nicht was aggro ist was  rüstungszereisen istw as of udn deff ist  ich kam in eine gilde die war schon mc am raiden udn  machte mich da vertichw eil cihd en unterschi zwichen bedarf und gier nciht wuste hörte ich beid es gut an 8 aber das fidne ich ist ein fehelr von blizzard das mti dem bedarf und gier da werde neu leut doch nciht schlau von so
> dan aheb ich aus frust einen mensch magier mit dem namen süßen angefangen weil ich anit alli war und wolte was ruf spammen ....  so  ich wuste zu dem zeit punkt nciht was rp pve und pvp ist ich spiete den magier  ein bissel hoch und er machte mir so vile spass das ich ihn heut auf 70 habe udn er t4-t5 ausgrüpstet ist udn das mit dem spamm klapt imemr noch gans gut :-D und  was auch noch ein fehelr war  der  gruppe suche channel damals



traurig sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was machst du mit unserer deutschen Rechtschreibung?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (30. Dezember 2007)

es gab ma n kleinen gnomenmagier, der bwl raidete...

nachdem wir lashlayer 1-2 ma gekillth aben (ich denke alle gilden wissen, dass der raum anfangs übelst konzentration erfroderte)
hat er in der kleinen einbuchtung vor lashlayer gedacht er müsse seine komplette gruppe buffen.
Scheisse war nur dass er anstatt ctrl+3... shift+3 benutzt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tja anstatt brillanz gabs dann n schönes blinzeln voll in den boss rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es wurde zwarn kill draus, jedoch habe ich glaub ich noch nie soviel gefluche gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arilanda (30. Dezember 2007)

Hum, ich hab schon viel verbockt, aber einfallen tut mir nicht mehr alles, zum Glück *g*.

Mhh ich wusste nicht das man Reagenzien mit Shift und Klick in massen kaufen kann, so habe ich meine Buffmittel für Raids einzeln gekauft... bis ich mal jemand gefragt hab warum er seine Reagenzien immer so schnell einkauft und er es mir dann erklärte...

Hab erst mit Stufe ~20 entdeckt das man Talentpunkte verteilen kann.

Das Übliche Itemproblem, ich hab immer den Bonus zusammengerechnet (Also einfach alles was drauf war). Das item das mehr "Punkte" hatte, hab ich angezogen...


----------



## Konradio (30. Dezember 2007)

> Hab erst mit Stufe ~20 entdeckt das man Talentpunkte verteilen kann.


Habt ihr eigtl ALLE die tutorials gleich am anfang ausgemacht?
Da steht dann mit level 10 das man talentpunkte vergeben kann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab nen Ally angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es war einmal ein kleiner Jäger, dessen Rüstung komplett rot war.
Er dachte, dass die Rüstung kaputt sei und hat sie weggeworfen und ist nackig durch die Welt gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa (30. Dezember 2007)

mit lvl 20 oder so nen schwert mit stärke als hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (12. Januar 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*



jo, die wurden nach und nach aus de spiel genommen, da null nutzen. alles klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lusy (12. Januar 2008)

Das ich erst mit LV 58 (weit vor BC) gemerkt habe das man umskillen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochentier (12. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mit meinem Schurken bis lvl 60 nicht verstanden wozu finte da ist...xD irgendwann beim raiden wurde mir dann gesagt ich solle das doch auch rmal benutzen...vorher hab ich mir immer gedacht wozu de skill eigentlich da ist, er macht ja garkeinen schaden xD naja gut ^^


----------



## Jockurt (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mich, befor ich angefangen habe, so viel mit WoW an sich beschäftigt, dass ich schon wusste wie es geht.
Die Spielmechanik hatte ich absolut drauf als ich angefangen hab.
Nur keinen Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab und zu mal einen Wipe verursacht, aber mehr nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxtronic (12. Januar 2008)

Hab mit meinem Hunter Nahkampf bis lvl 20 gemacht...*Schäm*...*in die Ecke Stell*.....da hat mich dann mal ein Hunter im T2 gesehen und hat mich ausgelacht und erklärt wie man Hunter spielt!Danach ging das Moblegen schneller.Da hab ich auch dann erfahren dass ich Beweglichkeit brauche und ned nur auf den Rüstungswert schauen soll xD


----------



## speed_limit (12. Januar 2008)

Meine größten Fehltritte sind mir eigentlich mit meinem ersten Char (Krieger) passiert. 

1. Weiblichen Char gemacht (irgendwie war ich damals echt arg blind oder besoffen glaub ich ^^)
2. Gedacht, dass als Tank trotzdem "verwunden" sehr wichtig wäre
3. Als Beruf Kürschner und Lederer genommen, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht wirklich wusste, wozu die Berufe gut sind und so hab ich mal das erste genommen, was ich gesehen hab


----------



## Struppistrap (12. Januar 2008)

Als ich nen lvl 70 Hunter hatte keine Lust mehr auf irgendwas gehabt, immer rumgegammelt und ihn irgendwann weggegeben weil ich aufhören wollte....und ein paar monate später wieder angefangen -.-*


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2008)

ich habe auf *gib lead* einmal mit*hab keines*geantwortet^^


----------



## Nivâ (12. Januar 2008)

ich hab mit lvl 50  gemerkt das ein prister auch einen heil baum hatte war full diszi^^


----------



## Natureclaw (12. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich so an die Anfänge meines Schamanen denke...

Immer knapp bei Kasse, und sobald ich mal GOLDbeträge hatte, war der nächste Lehrerbesuch fällig - Habe deswegen einen klassischen Anfängerfehler gemacht und 'nutzlose' Totems aussortiert.

Irgendwann mit 60 hatte ich um einiges mehr Erfahrung, und einige teilweise sehr wichtige Totems, von denen ich relativ niedringe Ränge hatte, waren in Vergessenheit geraten. Immerhin hatte ich meine Skillung ausgiebig geplant, doch als ich zum Lehrer ging um umskillen zu wollen, hatte ich mich stark gewundert, als neben den höheren Manaflut-Rängen noch sehr viele alte Totems verfügbar waren... Ich konnte richtig durchscrollen xD

Mein allererster (Noch Nachtelf)-Druide hat bis heute nicht seine Wasserform ><

Mein Schurke hat erst spät Solarplexus erlernt (wtf, stopt meinen Angriff, ich muss doch schnell töten als Schurke...pffff stun...)
Und sowieso, waren für den Schurken zu Beginn in BEIDEN HÄNDEN so schnell wie nur mögliche Waffen optimal. Ich meine, zum dick gepanzerten Krieger mit Riesenaxt ist der Schurke der elegante, agile Konterpart, der zum schnellen töten die schnellsten Waffen braucht - Wobei ich zugeben muss, der Geschwindigkeitsflash, als ich mit Stufe 40 den Kriegshäuptlings-Buff, Zerhäckseln und Klingenwirbel anschmiss, war schon geil... Der Mixer auf zwei Beinen xD

Mein Magier hat im Nahkampf standhaft durchgecastet und liess sich durch unterbrechungen nicht beirren. Ganz im Gegenteil, in dem RPG das ich zuvor gezockt habe, wurden nämlich Zauber durch einen Treffer komplett abgebrochen. Ich habe richtig gejubelt, als ich gesehen hab "Geil, in WoW caste ich ja einfach weiter!" xD
Dementsprechend empfand ich Skills wie Frostnova, um auf Distanz zu kommen, für unnötigen Luxus (muss ja Geld sparen).

Als mich im Startgebiet ein Gegner mit "Schleichender Schimmelpilz" vergiftet hatte, wurde ich in der Kluft der Schatten auf einen Pilzverkäufer aufmerksam. Ich hielt diese Pilze für eben diese Items, die meine Gegner vergiften können, habe mir aber keine Zeit genommen, die Tooltipps durchzulesen, da ich nach Ragefire musste... Tjoa gewöhnliches Essen =P
Ich war übrigens mit meinem allerersten (auf Stufe 30 eingemotteten) Ork Krieger in dieser allerersten Instanz - Auf Stufe 10, Waffen geskillt, ohne Schild xD Die gesamte Gruppe war um die 10, wir waren 2x reppen und hatten respawn, als wir die erste trogg Gruppe down hatten "^^
Und natürlich habe ich mich mit Vendor Sachen eingedeckt, ich erinnere mich bis heute noch an meinen total imba Entersäbel, mit dem ich mich durch die Goblins vor Ratchet gekloppt hab ^^
Und an die Freudensprünge, als mir ein Schmied, während ich meinen total vernachlässigten Skill neben ihm gemach habe, tatsächlich die Güte besaß, mir >>>Stufe 21er Weiße Schulterstücke<<< zu schenken.

Naja die Zeiten meines Orks sind lange vorbei, und die Entscheidung, einen Schamanen folgen zu lassen, wurde besiegelt, als ich total fasziniert davon war, wie ein Taure unsere regpause mit einem Heiltotem verkürzte. Zum Glück war meine Meinung, das Schamies und Druiden nur supporten und net wirklich kämpfen können, nicht von Dauer ^^ *deutet auf 70er Verstärker und Feral*.

Ach wo ich Feral erwähne ... Mein Magier schämt sich heute noch, wie er versucht hat, einen Druiden zu sheepen "^^
Überrascht davon, das Tiergestalten verwandlungsimmun machen, hat sich mein Schamie im PvP gefreut, als ein Magier auf mich zu kam... Bis er mir das Grinsen aus der Fresse gewischt hat, indem er meinen Wolf gesheept hat...

Naja, was bis jetzt alles getoppt hat, war zu BC Zeiten, also sehr aktuell.
Warsongschlucht - Ein Nachtelf Healdruide hat die Flagge, mein Verstärkerschamane ist unmittelbar hinter ihm. Ich schlage andauernd auf ihn mit meinen Waffen, Sturmschlag und Frostschocks ein. Zwischendurch hottet er sich immer wieder, was mich zuerst nicht beeindruckte. Nicht umsonst kann ich die Hots mal eben wegpurgen. Ich war da ziemlich schnell, weil ein Ingame Freund, mit dem ich zu dieser Zeit geraidet hat, zu einem der besten Healdruiden zählt die ich kenne, und habe oft genug zugesehen, wie die Hots einfach schneller heilen, als drei Allies Schaden auf ihn einwirken können. Tjoa, aber selbst das half nichts. Der Druide hatte Verjüngen und Blühendes Leben durchgehend erneuert, doch ich habe sofort beide Zauber schneller gereinigt, als das sie nur zweimal ticken konnten. Ich traute meinen Augen nicht, als immer nur dieser eine Tick ausreichte, um dem Dauerfeuer eines Windfuror-Berserkes mit Zweihänder standzuhalten. Oben genannter Healdruide aus der Gilde war online, und ich whisperte ihn an, wie krank der Nachtelf equipt sein müsste, wenn ihn immer nur ein einziger Tick Blühendes Leben vor dem Tod bewahrt. Ich habe ihm noch berichtet, das ich ihn mit allen Mitteln nicht down bekam, obwohl ich schon am dauerspammen meiner Reinigen-Taste war. Mit letztem Satz kam erstmal belustigtes Gelächter, bevor er mir erklärte, das die Abschliessende Heilung, wenn Blühendes Leben abläuft, auch eintritt, wenn der Effekt gebannt wird. Ergo habe ich den Flaggenträger der Allies den gesamten Weg zu seiner Base mit einem Spam von Instant Heals versorgt...
Kein Wunder, das meine später dazugekommen Kollegen auch nichts ausrichten konnten, und ich merkwürdigerweise nicht wirklich beachtet wurde von den Allies, die erst alle anderen Hordler metzelten, aber den Schamanen, der direkt an ihrem Flaggenträger hing, ignorierten.


----------



## Andî39 (12. Januar 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu meinen Fehlern ist das alles nichts was hier geschrieben wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 - Wusste bis ca. Level 10 nicht, wie man Sachen anzieht und hab mich immer gewundert warum die Sachen weg waren wenn man Sie mit einem Rechtsklick verschieben wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 - Habe mir bis Level 30 die Waffen nur vom Händler gekauft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis mich dann jemand ausgelacht hat, weil ich zweimal den "Kris" trug, den man sich in Sturmwind kaufen kann. 

 - Wusste nicht das es soetwas wie ein AH gibt und habe einmal die Klinge von Schattenfang beim Händler verkauft. Das Schwert war zwar viel besser als meins, wusste aber nicht worauf man bei Schwertern achten muss und dachte mir: Wenn das so eine Leiche dabei hat, dann kann das nicht gut sein. xD


----------



## Arnorns (12. Januar 2008)

naja mir is eig nie soviel passiert weil ich mit mienem bruder(der schon am release angefangen hatte) un en paar freunden gespielt hab

des einzige wo ich mich dran erinner is dass ich bei der schurkenquest mit dem rabenholdtanwesen net gescheckt hatte warum mich der typ drischt wenn ich die truhe aufmach
hat mich 3g repkosten gekostet bis mich en netter 70ger schurke gefragt hat warum ich kein fallen entdecken kann... da hats dann auch einmal geklappt mit der q^^


----------



## Tolek (12. Januar 2008)

ahjajay ich hab mit meinem kleinen gnom schurki bis lvl20 int und willi als stats genommen bis mirn rlfreund erklärte dass ich ausdauer und bewe nehmen soll weil int und willi nix für schurkn bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMoFuDie (12. Januar 2008)

bin ma mit meinem mage aus lauter langeweile über de höllenfeuerhalbinsel geflogen um zu schaun was da so los ist.
da bemerkte ich einen lustig aussehenden lv 64 nachtelf jäger der mit pvp am stadion stand um es zu übernehmen.
dachte ich mir ärgerste ihn mal , fliegst über ihn und tust so als ob du ihn angreifen willst. gesagt getan drüber geflogen, in reichweite meines feuerballs. 
Problem war nur ich hatte geistesgegenwart an somit wird mein nächster zauber instant. dazu noch automatisches absitzen eingeschaltet und nicht gerade sehr viele lebenspunkte. 
Ich also feuerball geklickt, zack abgemountet feuerball raus und gefallen..
nach ca 4 minuten hat er aufgehört mich auszulachen und is wieda abgehaun.. war mir zu peinlich mich wieder-zubeleben.
Aber immerhin war der feuerball critisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem sinne: Alles gute bzw lustige kommt von oben

Mfg
Der nette Pala von nebenan


----------



## lezu (12. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein etwa 10ner Tauren Tank der grosse Probleme mit dem Gier und Bedarf Regel hatte, sich einbildete das man mit Stoffsachen schneller ist als mit schwerer Rüstung und dann sich geweigert hat schwere Rüstung zu tragen ( wegen Gewicht und so), nicht wusste das man mit [/] Befehle eingeben kann und dass man als Tank keine Int braucht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (12. Januar 2008)

Thread gabs schon? *bored*


----------



## Dai @Blutkessel (12. Januar 2008)

Zitat von Azmodan:
Ein anderes mal standen wir in UBRS direkt vor Drakkisath. An diesem Tag spielte ich bereits seit den frühen Morgenstunden und wollt den Boss einfach nur noch hinter mich bringen. Da ertönte im TS: "Ich bin mal kurz afklo." Das nächste was ich mitbekam, war als ich früh den Kopf von der Tastatur hob und mich über die Helligkeit in meinem Zimmer wunderte. Auch merkwürdig war, dass der PC an war und ich beim Login hing. Ich also schnell eingeloggt und gefragt, was gestern los war ... da hab ich dann erfahren dass ich pünktlich zum Pull eingeschlafen war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ganze wurde mir 1 Jahr lang noch vorgehalten gg ^^

In Karazhan Wipte unsere Gruppe bei den ersten Versuchen am Prinzen und der Schamane war der einzige mit einem verbliebenen Ankh. Er ankht, fragt wen er rezzen soll... Er fuchtelt mit den Händen rum, die auch in der üblichen Rezzfarbe leuchten --> BäM Astraler Rückruf. Ein schallendes: "Scheeeeisse!" ging durch den Channel... alle haben gelacht.
Zitat Ende

beides herrlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!

naja hab mir mit meinem Priester bis Level 40 gedacht das die Fähigkeit Untote Fesseln totaler müll ist, und gab sie mir nicht gekauft. Bis mich auf Level 40 in Hügel mich der Tank anwhispert: Warum shakelst du die Eisseele nicht?
Ich denk mir nur: Wtf is shakeln? (da meine Englischkenntnisse nicht sooo schlecht sind hab ich nach ein paar Minuten herausgefunden das er mit shakeln fesseln meint) dann dacht ich mir nur: Was soll ich fesseln, wie soll ich fesseln?
Bis mir beim nächsten Lehrerbesuch diese kleine feine Fähigkeit aufgefallen ist....

Auch hab ich bis Lvl 30 nicht gewusst das es eine Spieler betrachten Funktion gibt bis mich einmal ein RL Kollege wegen meines lvl 12 Ringes ausgelacht hab hab ich mir auch nur gedacht: Wie kann der wissen was ich für Ringe hab die sieht man doch gar nicht vom äusserlichen her....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sind vllt nicht soo der Brüller aber war mir beides doch ziemlich peinlich 
mfG


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Januar 2008)

> Ach wo ich Feral erwähne ... Mein Magier schämt sich heute noch, wie er versucht hat, einen Druiden zu sheepen "^^
> Überrascht davon, das Tiergestalten verwandlungsimmun machen, hat sich mein Schamie im PvP gefreut, als ein Magier auf mich zu kam... Bis er mir das Grinsen aus der Fresse gewischt hat, indem er meinen Wolf gesheept hat...



einfach genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (13. Januar 2008)

Mein größter war das ich am Anfang von BC männliche Nachelfen toll fande, und mir einen Hexer bis auf 42 gemacht habe, dank der Hexer[%"=$"] die ich mir da erstellt habe, habe ich niemals die Motivation gefunden mir einen echten Hexer höher als 10 zu machen.

...und ich habe mit dem viel schöne zeit verschwendet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Inhaltlich habe ich eigentlich kaum was bis. nichts verkehrt gemacht.


...so ich mach jetzt mal fix meine komische graue Druidenquest, mich nimmt ja heute keiner mehr Kara mit als Katzentank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (13. Januar 2008)

mit wow anzufangen war eindeutig mein größter fehler. heute denk ich mir manchmal was ich wohl machen würde wenn ich kein wow hätte. bestimmt was sinnvolles


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2008)

Bin auf 60 (also vor BC) ein halbes Jahr rumgelaufen und hab mir das besste Equipt geholt was ich kriegen 
konnte ohne zu wissen das ich nur hätte MC gehen müssen und man hät mir das Zeug hinterhergeworfen, 
naja.
Cool war auch noch n Kumpel von mir. Hat seinen Druiden auf 60 gespielt in Feralskillung natürlich, dann 
isser 60 und will raiden. Er endschließt sich dafür Heildudu zu werden weiss aber nicht wie er Skillen soll.
 Also hab ich ihn vor MC "damals" auf Heal geskillt. (Ich spiel nen Magier und hab von Heilung zu dem 
Zeitpunkt kein Ahnung gehabt) Naja die Skillung hatte er noch als wir n Jahr später Naxx gegangen sind.


----------



## Barti´ (13. Januar 2008)

hmm,is gar net soo lang her nen monat oder so,da war ich wieder mit meinen grimigen orkschamanen in der fds und
wolte nach einem wipe bei solarian grp mitglieder rezen
nach ner weile hab ich mich nur gewundert warum ich nen ladebalken bekomme und ich danach in shatrath war
naja salarian haben sie ohne mich versucht war kurz vor raid ende^^
die moral von der geschichte nie astraler rückruf neben rezzen legen in der leiste^^


----------



## Terratec (13. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein großer Tauren Schamane, der seine Rüstungssachen immer so angelegt hat das er sie in die Spellleiste gezogen hat und dann den knopf gedrückt. Irgendwann war dann alles voll weil er nicht wusste wie man das Zeugs wieder rausgebkommt und hat den Char gelöscht =D....


----------



## Kiligen (13. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Druide der mit katze alle mobs killte ob wohl er gleichgewicht geskillt war und heal eq an hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (13. Januar 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> ich hab erst mit lvl 50 buffed genutzt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich erst mit meinem 3. 60er oO


----------



## Soidberg (13. Januar 2008)

Es gab da mal einen Draenei Schamanen, der hat sich mutig und tapfer als Zweihandkämpfer auf 70 gelevelt. Dann kam es, dass in einer Instanz das Volk nach "Heldenmut" rief.
Der Schamane fragte sich: "Was will das Volk?"
Als der etwas länger dauernde Kampf erfolgreich beendet wurde, schaute der Schamane in sein Zauberbuch...
und...
aaaahhh
Skill gekauft und vergessen ^^


----------



## Alpax (13. Januar 2008)

habe mir obwohl ich "wilder kampf" geskillt hatte sauteure epische sachen ausm ah geholt nur weil sie episch waren .. ich aber als "feral" mit Int und Willenskraft wenig anfangen konnte ... so richtig kapiert hab ich das erst mit 40 herum ^^


----------



## Grinsedrache (13. Januar 2008)

Hab letztes Jahr ( kA wann mehr ) mal spaßeshalber WoW angefangen. Kumpel machte sich auch neuen Char, whisperte mich an. Wie antwortet man ôO kam mir alles so kompliziert vor, woraufhin WoW erstma wieder verschwand.

Der zweite Anlauf ging besser ( dank sach / fachkundiger Anleitung und Hilfe), nun sollte es ein menschliches Hexerchen sein. So weit so schön lief alles gut.... blieb nur die Frage : was zur Hölle bedeuten die ganzen Abkürzugen und wie verwende ich den Chat ?!!!  also mal das kleine Handbuch aufgeschlagen... peinlich, da stand alles drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die zweite Peinlichkeit, die ich mir oft leiste : von irgendwo runterspringen ( und in 99% der verschätzten Fälle als Matsch enden *g* ) , so wie in Shatt... Aldorhöhe, Aufzug... " ach den erwischste noch " hinterhergejumpt samt Mount... PLATSCH... ich hatte vergessen, dass der Aufzug nich langsamer fährt als ich falle *ouch* mal wieder den Lacher des Tages garantiert in der Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eine amüsante Peinlichkeit passierte einem Warri in ZF. waren zur Hälfte durch, Raidlead im TS : passt dahinten auf, da stehen ne Menge Skarabäen, also bitte NICHT AEn oder Donnerknallen.. zustimmendes Gemurmel, wir in Richtung der Gräber gelatscht, Warri tankt an, alle konzentriert... ich schau nur auf die Skarabäen... " warri mach jetzt bloß keinen Scheiß....."  2 Sekunden später, passiert das, was wir NICHT haben wollten.. BÄMM.... ein Donnerknall, die Skarabäen werden dadurch aggro... Warri versucht zu retten.. noch n Donnerknall... noch mehr Skarabäen... PATSCH... Wipe, Ende, Gruppe tot... und ich Doofkopf hatte den SS aufm Rezzer nich erneuert.... ein zweistimmiges " Scheisse...." war nur im TS zu hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder den Fall : begleitest nen WL nach Thousand Needles, hilfst ihm das Buch zu bekommen. Warnung kam schon vorher von mir : bitte KEINE Wachen killen... bis zur Hälfte gings gut... dann wurden wir dummerweise  von einer Wache angegriffen - und WL haut die eine Wache platt... " du doof...." war dann alles, was mir einfiel, wir mussten dann sehen, dass wir weiterkommen.. nützt nix, Hordler bugsierte uns trotzdem elegant ausn Schuhen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( ich hatte mein PvP nich ausgemacht, bevor wir ins Hordegebiet eingelaufen sind xD )


----------



## Beholder (13. Januar 2008)

ein wipe im kral, mit lvl 29 hexenmeister,war nötig um mir die genaue funktionsweise des seelensteins klar zu machen.
bis zu diesem zeitpunkt dacht ich das ich nur die person im target haben muss und auf seelenstein erstellen klicken muss. erst als wir wieder in  der instanz waren und ich einen neuen fuer den heiler erstellen wollen, kam die meldung das ich schon zu viele hätte, was mich dann auch stutzig machte. also ins inventar geschaut und da lag auch noch einer. und da hab ich dann mal rechtsklick drauf gemacht.
leider hatte ich da den heiler nicht mehr im target  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habs dann kurz der gruppe erklaert, und war nicht weiter wild, nun weiss ich es ja.

das ganze war uebrigens erst heute, und ich spiele WoW mittlerweile schon ueber ein jahr, aber mit hexern hatte ich mich bis jetzt noch nie auseinandergesetzt.
naja, mal schauen was mit dieser klasse noch so alles schief laeuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beholder


----------



## Foxxy - Anetheron (13. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein Schamane, namens Foxxy, der sich dachte:
"Oh, das ist Rüstung drauf....wird angezogen!" *g*


----------



## soul6 (13. Januar 2008)

Die lustigsten Sachen passieren mir immer mit Blizzard-Item ! 
Das Ding nennt sich "Sechsdämonentasche" !
Cooles Ding und hat mir schon oft den Hintern gerettet im letzten Moment 
NUR:
Immerwieder mal, werden die Mobs nicht mit all den netten Sachen,
wie Blitz, Sturm usw.. belegt sondern es kann vorkommen das ich mich selbst
dabei in ein Schaf verwandle !!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und am besten ist : ich bin Maintank  ! lol
Da müßt ihr mal schauen in der Ini, wie die Gruppe kuckt, wenn der Tank
ohne Hexer in der nähe zum Schaf wird !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (13. Januar 2008)

Oje, mit meinem first char nem bösen alli mage hatte ich die vorzuge von Twinks rausgefunden und mir erstmal 3 twinks erstellt zum sachen craften, dachte nun gut die bleiben lvl 1 und machen mir tränke und so weiter >_<

nachdem das net ging lvlte ich mir nen 20er wari hoch und hab ihn fleisig mit kräutern versorgt, der auch bald am limit seiner skills angelangt war und mir gesagt wurde du must nach Feathermoon dort hätst nen alchie lehrer!

Also ich nach Auberdine und Ab nach unten... Schwimmend!  
Über ne stunde später... und nem mob Elite Naga an denen cih gradso vorbei konte, erfahre ich man muss lvl 30 sein >_>
-Bäm char gelöscht.


----------



## Felixg3 (13. Januar 2008)

Mein erster, stolzer Char hatte sich immer beim Geistheiler wiederbeleben lassen, ging dann im Kampf, starb, wieder Geistheiler. Als ich dann mit Händen angegriffen hab, sah ich das meine Rüstung ganz Rot war.
Die 20 Kupfer zum Reppen konnte ich nicht auftreiben ---> Char gelöscht.
Neuen erstellt.


----------



## Bloodlight (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bin als nachtelf dudu in lvl 12 bis zu dem drachen boss im eschental gelaufen und dabei 10000 mal draufgegangen bis ich durch die wachen und den boss durch in das tor kam... leider musste ich feststellen das die tore nicht gehen und ich noch mal gefressen wurde


----------



## Balta_79 (13. Januar 2008)

Bei mir wars so..ich und mein bruder erstellten krieger char als erstchar...

und wir wurden beide in inis (waren immer gleichzeitig in einer) immer geflamed warum wir auf alles "bedarf" machen. Wussten halt nicht was der unterschied ist und was für stats ein krieger braucht und ach ja
wir wurden immer "ausgelolt" "2 krieger und keiner kann tanken". Wir uns immer die frage gestellt was ist tanken? Bier? Benzin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodlight (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein dudu war mal auf heilung das muss so um lvl 40 rumgewesen sein.... na ja der tank wollte das ich ihn heil und ich hab raus gehauen "ich heil erst wenn du bei 40% bist sonst ist das mana verschwendung"
.... hab noch nie einen tank so schnell sterben sehen .....


----------



## Balta_79 (13. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Mein größter "fauxpas" war, das ich nen NPC für nen Spieler gehalten hab und ihn vollgelabert hab und mich dann geärgert hab, dass er mir nicht geantwortet hat xD



haha bei uns auf dem realm (ungoro) habe ich sowas ähnliches bei einem spieler beobachtet! Die Wache rettet sein leben indem er mob killt und er bedankt sich 1000 mal und fragt ihn wo er seine schicke rüstung herhat^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (13. Januar 2008)

mein größter fehltritt? ah hab jäger auf 10 angefangen...krieger angefangen auf 10 gebracht...rausgefunden das ein freund auch wow zockt...noch en krieger gemacht auf 33 gebracht, kb mehr auf den gehabt,...mage angefangen....kb mehr gehabt...hunter weiter gemacht der is grad auf 65...dazu hab ich außerdem 41mage (nicht der obrige) 32 schami, 33 hexer, 32 priester, 25 dudu UND NE MA?E HORDI TWINKS (alle so lvl 2-10^^)

Mein größter fehltritt war das twinken, sonst wäre ich sicher schon im schlangenschrein unterwegs^^


----------



## krakos (13. Januar 2008)

iwann gegen lvl 50 endlich erfahren was Bomben ist...
hab mich halt immer gefragt was die anderen mit "mage bomben" meinten, aber nie getraut zu fragen...


----------



## Arahtor (13. Januar 2008)

ich habe mal einen Pala angefangen ^^


----------



## Davace (13. Januar 2008)

es war einmal zum anbeginn der zeit. als das spiel WoW gerade erschienen.. ein junger priester just erstellt und das satrtbegiebt hinter sich gelassen hatte.. und auch immer fleißig gequestet hatte zum ausbilder rannte und sich dort hat auch ausbilden lassen.... fragte sich ebend dieser junge priester warum er mit lvl 20 immernoch nur 15-25 schaden machte mit seiner göttlichen pein. und wo zum henker die tollen neuen sachen waren die er gelernt hatte....

Ihr glaubt garnicht wie langwirieg es ist alleine mit den startskills zu lvln.

meine kollegen waren alle shcon lvl  30+ und ich wunderte michw arum die soviel dmg machen... aber damals ersetzten sich noch cnith die höheren ränge und alle meinten ja der priester macht eh am wenigstens schaden.

Tja.. höllisches gelächter rbach dann aus als ich ebend dieses erzählt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurno (25. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein nervöser 70er Mage, der sich für seine Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit, die er ganz mühsam zusammengesammelt hatte, in Shattrath was gaaanz Tolles kaufen wollte. Als er dann unschlüssig bei Geras die tollen Sachen hin- und her verglich, entschied er sich mit feuchten Händen hektisch für : eine LEDER Rüssi .......
Ich habe mich dermaßen in den A... gebissen, das die Abdrücke da heute noch zu sehen sind......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cronoz (25. Januar 2008)

Einfach ganz lieb nen GM fragen... wenn der dann mal darauf antwortet.
Aber noch neben bei.. lol das war doch rot für dich also heißt das eh fingerweg...

Ok jetzt komm ich:

Kleiner gerade 60 gewordener Hunter wird von seinen Freunden und Gilde mit nach AQ20 genommen, davor schön farmen gewesen und auf einmal HUPS beim ersten Boss wo sind meine Pfeile, ja scheiße das war schon peinlich aber man hat es mir dann 2 Wochen später wieder nachgesehen nachdem einwenig Gold bezahlt hatte um die Repkosten zu zahlen und heute lauf ich mit doppelter Muni rum also schön 36Stacks...


----------



## WeRkO (25. Januar 2008)

Ich denke das dir ein GM die Sache hätte umtauschen können, hat er bei meinen T4 Handschuhen auch gemacht.


----------



## Nurno (25. Januar 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich denke das dir ein GM die Sache hätte umtauschen können, hat er bei meinen T4 Handschuhen auch gemacht.


Ich war so wütend auf mich selbst - hab das Teil gelöscht... mit Löschbestätigung, dann sauer off gegangen.
Eine solche Funktion fehlt eigentlich in WoW, beim Händler kannst Du alles zurückkaufen, was aus Versehen verkauft wurde.
Aber wenn Du falsch EINKAUFST stehst du da... solange man dann noch das Handelsfenster offen hat, sollte man zurückgeben können.


----------



## mix2005 (25. Januar 2008)

Frekii schrieb:


> Es war mal en 40er Hunter auf Beastmaster geskillt der erfahren hat dass man seinem Pet auch skills beibringen kann und nicht nur mit Knurren 1 rumrennen muss :S


genau wie ich... bis mir mal jemand gesagt hat ich soll dem pet knurren beibringen. war schon peinlich als mir ein mage die tierausbildung erklärte ^^


----------



## Kiligen (25. Januar 2008)

Es gab einmal nen Kleinen Shami der erst wuste mit lvl 30 wo endlich die Tauren für den Wassertotem zu finden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (25. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Fehler war, mit meinen Schmieden zu leveln und nebenbei Erze zu sammeln und zu schmieden.
Richtig ist, nach erlernen von Bergbau und Schmieden sofort und erstmal nur Erze sammeln und schmieden, dann die Ausrüstung nutzen und dann anfangen zu leveln.
Als Beispiel, bis man als Schmied eine Rüstung ab Level 5 mit dem ersten Boni herstellen kann, ist man meistens schon Level 8 und hat bessere gefunden oder als Belohnung bekommen.


----------



## Mädchenteam (25. Januar 2008)

Mein zweiter kleiner Patzer war, als ich mit meiner Paladina erfolgreich die Todesmine abschloß, wählte ich die Lederrüstung. "Tunika von Westfall". Mich klärte dann viele Wochen später ein Gildenmitglied auf, daß ein Paladin in schwere Rüstung gehört und nicht in Leder. Mir waren in diesem Augenblick die Beweglichkeitsboni wichtig. Trotz dieser Wahl bin ich recht gut über die Runden gekommen. Scheinbar hat die Beweglichkeit das bischen mehr Panzerung, was die Hose gebracht hätte, locker kompensiert.


----------



## dafreak92 (25. Januar 2008)

es gab da mal einen kleinen dummen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   tauren krieger ( auf waffen geskillt) 
der suchte sich ne gruppemit level 18 für rf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( flammenschlund) und ging hin holte seinen bogen raus und wollte damit tanken ^^ 
nur das problem war die "aggro" ^^ weil es waren halt noch 4 andere mit so und die waren stoffis ^^
aber zum glück ist keiner gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (25. Januar 2008)

Mein größter "fauxpass" war, dass ich erst nach den dm gecheckt hat dass es einen chancenunterschied beim würfeln gibt wenn man bedarf oder gier wählt.War nicht so schön sich vom gruppenleader anmaulen zu lassen warum man als schurke auf n zweihandschwert mit bedarf gewürfelt hab^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Lukas


----------



## klogmo (25. Januar 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> Mein größter "fauxpass" war, dass ich erst nach den dm gecheckt hat dass es einen chancenunterschied beim würfeln gibt wenn man bedarf oder gier wählt.War nicht so schön sich vom gruppenleader anmaulen zu lassen warum man als schurke auf n zweihandschwert mit bedarf gewürfelt hab^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha genau das habe ich auch erst erfahren nachdem mein bruder beim glaub 7 item wo ich bedarf gemacht hab es mir erklärt hat^^

und sonst das ich in jedem neuen gebiet die rüssi vom schmied kaufen wollte bis ich gemerkt habe wie viel besser grüne items sind^^


----------



## Webo (25. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Jäger, der erst in den Todesminen davon gehört hat, das er nicht zum Tank/Nahkämpfer geboren ist und das lieber anderen überlassen sollte.


----------



## Skender (25. Januar 2008)

Also mein größter fauxpas war , als ich in kara aus was für gründen auch imma meinte ich müsse erst nach kampfbeginn in den raum reinlaufen ´*gg* nja die leute haben sich gewundert warum die wasserelementare nich gebannt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zollgrim (25. Januar 2008)

hmmm...da lasst mich mal überlegen...

ist zwar nicht von mir, aber trotzdem sehr lustig.

ich kenne da einen...

...Schurken, der mit lvl 60 im gchat gefragt hat, wozu denn die roten Punkte im Targetframe sind.

...ne Untote Priesterin, die mit mitte 50 plötzlich in OG n Priesterlehrer findet, war sonst immer nach UC geflogen ^^

und schlussendlich kenn ich einen Hexenmeister, der im BG versucht, mit Seele brechen den MS-Warrior los zu werden ^^ das war ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0Dl!k€ (25. Januar 2008)

...es war einmal...

... vor ziemlich genau einem jahr, ein neuer nachtelfen hunter (weiblich natürlich! sieht doch toll aus!)
sich die welt von warcraft anschaut...
er levelte fleißig und wurde von einem rl freund per hexer portal von seiner vertrauten baumkuschler umgebung nach sw geportet...

ich wusste einfach nicht wie ich zurückkommen sollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das war mein schlimmstes erlebnis in wow^^ 
dann war ich mit nem mage in ner gruppe.... bis dato hatte ich gedacht ich mach gut schaden...

naja fazt: hunter gelöscht (37), mage erstellt (70=)

MfG

Yuki


----------



## klogmo (25. Januar 2008)

was auch noch gut war mit meinem schami twink:
ich wurde von nen freund von mir durchs kloster gezogen und ruhestein in shat bei den aldor. ich dachte natürlich das ich ein ankh dabei hab (reinkarnation für die die es nicht wissen) und bin runter gejumpt, natürlich tot und erstma großes gelächter im ts.^^


----------



## Elrigh (25. Januar 2008)

Hm...hab ich mich in diesem Threat schon eingetragen oder war das ein anderer? Es sind mittlerweile so viele über immer wieder dieselben Themen...Naja, was solls.

Es war einmal ein Level 55 Paladin, der entdeckte in seinem Spellbook ein Icon, dass er nie zuvor gesehen hatte...und erfuhr endlich, was ein Richturteil ist...

Die lapidaren Kommentare meiner Gilde: "Du hat 55 Level geschafft, ohne einmal Richturteil zu nutzen? Respeeekt^^"


----------



## Disteltee (25. Januar 2008)

*hust* 
da war mal ein kleiner zwergen pala der als er in loch modan oder qs machte neugierig gen ödland lief.
da waren ganz viele elite lvl totenkopf vor einem ort genannt uldaman. kleienr pala will da mal exploiten un denkt sich er greift mal einen an. tja onehit geisterheiler. dann erfuhr ich was ein totenkopf ist und dass gebiete lvl unterschiede aufweisen. rezzen hatte dieser bis zu diesem zeitpunkt auch nicht können als er in dm rezzen musste.... skilltree mit lvl 30 oder so entdeckt als einer fragt holy  vergelter oder deff... jaja die anfänge wo jeder noob is. der char is zum glück gelöscht (zwerg...pala)


----------



## T.Shade (25. Januar 2008)

Diese Beiträge zu lesen und dann zu merken das ich 2 std. zuspät zum geburstag meine freundin kamm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die hat mich durch die gesammte wohnung getretten (als wir in ihrem zimmer waren haben die anderen uns 1std gesucht war ne geile nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Mfg Shade


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Januar 2008)

Während ich bei beim Kräuterfarmen meine eigen Fraktion höflich behandele, mach es mir schon doch hin und wieder ein wenig Vergnügen einem Allie die Beute vor der Nase wegzuschnappen.

Peinlich ist eben nur, wenn sich, und das ist mir schon zweimal passiert, der vermeidliche Allie als Blutelf entpuppte. (Hätten wir nicht Hydras oder Yetis als neue Rasse bekommen können? ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Platinen-gel (25. Januar 2008)

es war ein mal ein krieger der erst mit lvl 40 gemerkt hat das es auch andere skill trees gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomfan (25. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein Menschen Magier der erst mit Level 10 begriff was es mit dem Lehrer auf sich hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuroSteve (25. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem Schurken....
Taschendiebstahl.....sinnlos
Schlösser knacken.....kann ich das? (besonders nervig gewesen das nachzuskillen)
Aus der Täuschung heraus angreifen? Wofür hab ich denn sonst ein Wurfmesser.....

Und dann war da noch der Unterschied zwischen Gier und Bedarf. Ich interpretierte die Würfel als "einfach mal drum würfeln" und die Gier für "wills unbedingt haben". Wurde am Anfang geflamet ohne Ende und wusste nicht warum, bis mir endlich mal einer erklärt hat worin der Unterschied liegt.....danke noch mal, sonst wär ich auf meinem Server wahrscheinlich nie mehr mitgenommen worden.


----------



## Lord Freezy (25. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner paladin der mit lvl 30 gemerkt hat dass es mehr als 1 talentbaum gibt und das man bei allen 3 runterscrollen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Aldûin


----------



## m3o91 (25. Januar 2008)

es gab mal einen jäger der auf alles bedarf gemacht hat wegen dem würfel bild -.-


----------



## Lord Freezy (25. Januar 2008)

achja der kleine paladin hat auf lvl 27 auch gemerkt dass man essen und trinekn gleichzeitig machen kann^^

mfg Aldûin


----------



## bny' (25. Januar 2008)

EuroSteve schrieb:


> Und dann war da noch der Unterschied zwischen Gier und Bedarf. Ich interpretierte die Würfel als "einfach mal drum würfeln" und die Gier für "wills unbedingt haben". Wurde am Anfang geflamet ohne Ende und wusste nicht warum, bis mir endlich mal einer erklärt hat worin der Unterschied liegt.....danke noch mal, sonst wär ich auf meinem Server wahrscheinlich nie mehr mitgenommen worden.



Ja, das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. 
Aber man muss ja alles lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (25. Januar 2008)

es war mal ein kleiner Krieger, der mit lvl 2 im dunkel Wald war (grad vergessen wie er heisst), das war seeeeeeeeeeeehr angsteinflößend^^

ach und hatte auch das mit Gier und Bedarf, aber das hatten wirklich viele soweit ich weis


----------



## dudu power (25. Januar 2008)

Nun ja. mein grösster FEhler war auf Un'goro einen ally zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (25. Januar 2008)

Als ich die Testversion von WoW anfing hab ich als erstes meine Ruhesteine weggeschmissen. Das ist vllt krank aus jetziger Sicht. JA ist jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber ich fands blöd


----------



## Newmerlin (25. Januar 2008)

Das ich mein ersten 60iger Hexer gelöscht habe und ihn nicht wiederbeleben lassen habe .......... und das ist jetzt gut 2.1/2 jahre her ...... trage immer noch schwarz


----------



## Bogentod (25. Januar 2008)

Ein 70er Jäger hat mal nicht aufgepasst als er die Quest "Flucht aus Skettis" mit einer Gruppe erledigen wollte. Einer aus der Gruppe war nicht in der nähe und er nahm sie schnell an, der arme bekam somit nicht die Quest und musste wieder warten bis die gefangene Himmelswache wieder auftaucht. War aber wirklich nur ausversehen.

Dumm fand ich nur das dieser dann gleich beleidigend wurde obwohl ich mich sofort bei ihm entschuldigt hatte.
Nun ja, so ist es halt da macht man mal ein Fehler und hat gleich neue Freunde ähm Feinde ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, ist mir heute passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nochmals Entschuldigung !!! 

MfG Bogi


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> achja der kleine paladin hat auf lvl 27 auch gemerkt dass man essen und trinekn gleichzeitig machen kann^^
> 
> mfg Aldûin


 das hab ich erst gegen 50 rausgefunden o.O
und das es im AH handwerkswaren als abteilung gibt, hooray!


----------



## Danbar (25. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Hexenmeister namens Danbar, damals noch auf dem Gastaccount, in seinen ersten Tagen.
Er sammelte fleißig Erfahrungen und hatte auch schon den Sinn und Zweck des Questens verstanden aber als er so auf lvl 19 war sah er einen anderen Hexenmeister und wunderte sich warum dieser einen so komischen Begleiter hatte und er selbst nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und warum überall Hexer-Lehrer stehen würden.... und wozu diese Talentbäume denn wären, denn er hatte nicht einen Punkt eingesetzt....

Naja aller Anfang ist schwer

Doch mittlerweile isser groß und stark und ne ziemliche dmg-Sau ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Januar 2008)

es soll ja auch schurken geben die nach 2,5 jahren erst merken dass man mit dem flugmount loopings fliegen kann

(gut erst seit tbc, aber trotzdem erst letzte woche gecheggt^^^)


----------



## shas-la (25. Januar 2008)

Rambox schrieb:


> auch auf gefahr hin das ich zum dümmsten Warri aller Zeiten werde^^
> 
> Es war einmal ein kleiner Kriger der hat erst am lvl 51 erfahren das man für andere Kampfhaltungen eine Questreihe bestehen musste...
> 
> Er wurde selbst vom GM ausgelacht *schnief*



hmm,
mir auch passiert^^
in grotte wurde ich gefragt warum ich kein 1h-schwert und ein schild hab, usw..
spott? was is das?
verteidigungshaltung? auch kein plan..
und mit 50 erst mitbekommen dass es die berserkerhaltung auch noch gibt^^

naja wir ham alle mal angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (25. Januar 2008)

Hmmm als ich mit meinem lvl 30 krieger nur graue sachen hatte den ich dachte die stats sind eben für die genannten sachen

ausdauer schnelleres kämpfen
bew. schneller laufen
int. bessere zauber 

*gg* vor scham hab ich mir meinen char gelöscht


----------



## Tal (25. Januar 2008)

nen Gildenkollege wusste nicht das man Items ab und an reppen muss, als er dann mitte 30 nach Desolace kam war sein Zauberstab putt, er hat sch tierisch aufgeregt über den sch... stab und hat ihn gelöscht und sich nen neuen gekauft ;-D

Und neulich in Bollwerk hat mir ne Schami den Drudenstab weggewürfelt, als ich dann sagte das ich GM angeschrieben hat wegen Itemzweisung meinte einer aus Gruppe ob alle Gildenmeister das können ;-D 

Naja und mir ist auch viel passiert, aber im verdrängen bin ich ganz gut^^ was mir noch einfällt ist nen strathrun vor ca 1,5Jahren, ich mit meinem Feral als DD dabei und der tank einen chaospull anch dem anderen, also ich: Jetzt is schluss ich Pulle und tanke ab jetzt, das hällt ja keiner aus ... und ratet was mir dann passierte ... bin im Boden versunken, hab noch bekloppter gepullt wie er


----------



## Taheen (25. Januar 2008)

Die scheinbar typischen Anfängerfehler habe ich mir auch geleistet... so ist meine kleine Nachtelfenpriesterin mit Level 16 erstmals beim Lehrer erschienen... Skillpunkte? Was ist das?

Grüne, beim Anlegen gebundene Items habe ich grundsätzlich beim Händler verkauft, wo sollte ich auch hin damit? (Zur Erklärung: Es gab zu dem Zeitpunkt in Darnassus noch kein AH, und auf die Idee eines Bankchars bin ich noch nicht gekommen.)

Aber auch mit Level 70 und einiger Spielerfahrung ist man vor Fehlern nicht sicher; man sollte sich als Hexer nie, niemals, unter gar keinen Umständen den Zauber Höllenfeuer neben dem Schattenblitz platzieren, und schon gar nicht in Kara beim Prinzen, wenn man Entkräften drauf hat.

Was auch nicht gut kommt, ist beim Tanken als Hexer von Leo in SSC Seele brechen zu nutzen... GAAAAAANZ schlechte Idee.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (25. Januar 2008)

Als ich meinen Jäger erstellt habe, habe ich gedacht, dass wär ein nahkämpfer. Nachher im Sumpfland bemerkte ich, dass ich im Fehrnkampf viel mehr Schaden machen konnte. xD


----------



## DaEgo (25. Januar 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein dummer Zwerg der aufgrund eines Laggs sich 3mal das gleiche Mount gekauft hatte und damit pleite war.




lol *AUAAA* das tut weh , mein Beileid
hast nicht versucht mit nem GM zu verhandeln ?!


----------



## isosquare (25. Januar 2008)

HdZ2, Pause nach dem 2. Boss, Ansage : "Chrono Signale stellen wir beim 3. Boss"
Chrono Signal.... hmm... Tasche auf - nix drin.
Ich reite los um mein Chrono Signal zu holen, sollte von der Zeit her eigentlich klappen. Ich reite nach Norden... oder so...
Auf dem vermeindlichen Weg zum Chrono Signal begegnen mir 2 Krokodile und eine Raubkatze.
Ich denke mir "kein Problem, ich bin Jäger - ich hab totstellen - mir kann keiner was". Ich reite weiter.

Irgendwie kommt mir langsam in den Sinn dass der Eingang nicht da ist wo ich ihn vermutet hatte. Ich öffne die Karte und sehe dass ich komplett in die Falsche Richtung geritten bin. Naja, ich bin Jäger, ich hab ein Epic mount, ich kann mich totstellen, kein Problem - ich reite querfeldein.

Am Eingang angekommen verfolgen mich plötzlich schon ca. 8 mobs die ich unwissentlich geaddet hatte. Naja, ... ich bin immernoch Jäger, ich sitze auf einem epic mount, ich kann mich immernoch totstellen - kein Problem, nur die Zeit wird langsam ein bisschen knapp. Ich entscheide mich umzudrehen.

Im nachhinein könnte man behaupten der Pfad meiner Rückkehr rund um das eigentliche Spielgeschehen wäre nicht ganz optimal gewählt gewesen aber in diesem Moment "ich bin Jäger, ich kann totstellen - mir kann keiner was." erschien mir das nicht als großes Problem.

So ritt ich also quer durch den nicht geclearten Bereich durch getarnte Raubkatzen und Wasserkrokodile und zog freudig alles hinter mir her, stehenbleiben ist jetzt nichtmehr drin, ich reite also weiter.

Im Party-chat die erste verdutzte Frage : "Wo isn der Hunter !?" - "Bin auf dem Weg" (dass das keine positive Nachricht war fiel ihm dann später auch auf) - "Beeil dich."

Ca. 15 Sekunden später stehe ich also wieder bei der Gruppe. Ich mounte im Sprung ab - Totstellen ! "gnaaarrgh" - Totgestellt.

Der Paladin dreht sich zu mir um und guckt blöd.
Der Warlock dreht sich um und guckt noch blöder.
Der Krieger dreht sich um und guckt richtig blöd.
Der Magier dreht sich um, blinkt in Richtung von Portal 13, das sich gerade geöffnet hat, ist Begriff blöd zu gucken und wird nach einem kurzen "what teh fuck !?!?!" samt Krieger, Paladin und Warlock von ca. 45 non elite mobs sowie den Drachkin aus Portal 13, 14 und 15 aus den Latschen gehauen.

Medhiv zuckt noch kurz und lässt ziemlich kurz darauf dann auch sein Ableben verlauten.

Auf die darauf Folgende Frage "WAS ZUR HÖLLE WAR DAS ?????" würde ich heute souverän antworten : "Der Hunter hat 'die Adds gemacht.' " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Manchmal bin ich wirklich froh dass mich dieser geistige Aussetzer nicht im wirklichen Leben erwischt hat. 
Da hätte ich wahrscheinlich ernsthaftere Schäden als einen Rausschmiss aus der Gruppe davongetragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diomor (26. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal eine kleine Nachtelf Jägerin die gerade frisch mit WoW angefangen hatte

Stürzte sich natürlich sofort ins spiel mit dem satz im Kopf "pah ich hab lang genug GW gespielt .. anleitung und so brauche ich nicht"

Guhd ... die kleine Jägerin is 3 Tage verzweifelt im Startgebiet vor dem ersten Questgeber gesessen da sie nicht gewusst hat wie man eine Quest annimmt (wer denk schon an den Rechtsklick XD)


Oder: Jägerin wurde gelöscht, Schurke hoch gelevelt, und aus den Boxen ertönte aus dem TS im BWL Raid .. Dio, und Co bitte vergesst nicht immer wieder Finte zu benutzen!!

Ich: Was zum Teufel ist finte?! sag nich das muss man sich irgentwie herstellen lassen
 .. stille ...
Irgentwie hatte ichs versaut >.< XD

*peinlich*


----------



## Zaziki (26. Januar 2008)

Mein grösster Fauxpas ist bir vor 5 Minuten passiert. Nachdem ich eine Quest bei A'Dal in Shattrath abgegeben hatte, habe ich einen Buff bekommen (A'Dals ...), der mir 2 Stunden lang 200 Angriffskraft und noch etwas anderes, was ich grad vergessen habe, geben sollte. Ich wollte den Buff einem Freund posten und klickte es versehentlich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nypha (26. Januar 2008)

Ich fand mich damals immer voll overskilled wenn ich da nur rum stand als Jäger im nahkampf und Raptorstoß wirkte und kein schritt mich bewegt hab.
das hat sich dann mit 60 geändert da hab ich gekitet wie ein irrer... da haben die anderen das für dummes rumgelaufe/rumgehoppel gehalten >-<


----------



## Froug (26. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem Ersten Char... (Krieger) wusste ich nicht was Quests sind.. naja hab mich dann bis lvl 28 nur mit mobs hauen hoch gespielt (hat übrigens en halbes jahr gedauert xDDD) naja... hab gelernt draus... glaub ich... mag qs trotzdem nich <.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (26. Januar 2008)

Naja, mein größter Fauxpas war, dass ich meine Gilde so lang genervt habe, bis sie mich als 55er wl mit nach mc genommen haben. Am Ende lag net mal der erste Boss xD

Aber viel geiler ist die Tatsache, dass mein Kumpel (Schami) erst mit 60 die Totem quests gemacht hat >.<


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Januar 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Naja, mein größter Fauxpas war, dass ich meine Gilde so lang genervt habe, bis sie mich als 55er wl mit nach mc genommen haben.


Wie geht denn das, wenn man das Pre Quest für MC erst mit 56 annehmen kann?


----------



## Browny2000 (26. Januar 2008)

also ich hab mit meiner hexe mit 30 begriffen was seelensplitter sind xD aber das is auch fast 3 jahre her oO


----------



## Chim3r4 (26. Januar 2008)

hab ein paar sachen:

1. hab bis level 30 wegen falscher auskunft mit meinem mage auf willenskraft geachtet und hab INT ignoriert (" Arkane Intelligenz - gibt INT, brauch ich net)
2. habe Barlow-like einen wipe mit "äh, ihr werdet lachen" erklärt. 

fehler von anderen:

1. palatank hat sich verklickt und hat sich mitten im fight gebubbled^^
2. Rl freund (priester) hat mit lvl 68 gemerkt, dass er eine Große Heilung casten kann.


----------



## Snowrain (26. Januar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Als ich zum ersten mal gespielt hab ( PTR mit nem Account vom Freund ) wusste ich nicht wozu skillen gut ist und hab einfach immer alles durchgeklickt ( immer so die ersten Reihen >.< )


o.ô ? mit nem hunter? das is mir auch passiert ! ich hab die taste n gedrückt ! und wusste nochnichtmal wann ich immer nen skillpunkt bekomme ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann hab ich auch ne gewust das man aller 2 level erst was lernen kann und bin aller level nach OG gerannt DDD

wen man drüber nachdenkt ^^


----------



## Iderissai (28. Januar 2008)

Mein grösster Fauxpas war, dass ich mich damals, vor nun bald 2 Jahren, entschieden habe, meine Hunterin den Beruf Schneider erlernen zu lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein Main ist Warlock, und da ich mit der Alchi habe und der zweite Stoffi, eine Priest, auch schon erstellt war, fand ich es eine tolle Idee, mit der Hunterin Stoffrüstung für die beiden Klassen herstellen zu können. 

Was ich nicht bedacht hatte war dass die besten Items, die man mit einem Schneiderrezept herstellen kann, bop sind, mir also das Schneidern nicht mehr wirklich viel bringt, wenn meine Stoffis mal 60 (bzw. heute 70) sind. Das habe ich ja eigentlich schon um Level 30 rum gemerkt, als ich mir diese blaue Robe schneidern wollte, die bop ist. Hatte Mats endlich zusammen, judihui, Robe erstellt, zum Briefkasten gerannt, wollte diese an meine Warlock verschicken - "höh, warum geht das nicht?".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber dachte halt das sei eine Ausnahme und skillte Schneidern fröhlich bis 60 weiter, wo ich dann gemerkt habe dass da die Epic Robe auch bop ist. Ist aber aus heutiger Sicht nicht so tragisch, die Stats waren ja ziemlich crap. 

Naja, dafür habe ich meine ganze Twink-Armee mit Taschen ausrüsten können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum umlernen habe ich keine Lust, das ist mir zu kostspielig. Naja, vielleicht kann ich mich dann dazu aufraffen, wenn mit dem neuen AddOn der neue Beruf verfügbar ist. 

Cheers,
Iderissai


----------



## AngusD (9. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele WoW jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr und mir wurde kürzlich erst gesagt, daß man alle Nebenberufe gleichzeitig ausüben kann. Ich dachte, man könne sich neben den Hauptberufen nur zusätzlich einen Nebenberuf aussuchen und das hab ich dann auch gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich hat es davor immer gewurmt, daß man für verschiedene Kochrezepte Fisch braucht und sich diese im AH kaufen muss. 

_Versucht jetzt krampfhaft seine neuerworbene Angelfähigkeit auszubauen._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Quest in Un'Goro. Man musste irgendwas am Lavasee auf dem Berg im Zentrum machen und was mache ich? Ich stelle mich natürlich voll in die Brühe und gehe nach nen paar Sekunden drauf ("Was riecht hier so komisch?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Cerboz (9. Februar 2008)

Habe erst mit lvl 30 gerafft das es mehrere Talentbäume gibt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (9. Februar 2008)

Hab mit meinem Jäger lvl 20 mitbekommen was arkaner schuss und schlangenbiss bringt.

mit lvl 27 hab ich dann erfahren dass ich ein fernkämpfer bin.

mit lvl 45 dass man andere tiere zähmen muss um neue attack Fähigkeiten zu bekommen

mit 48 das eine 2h waffe mehr bringt als 2 1h

mit lvl 52 des verbesserten aspekt der geparden umgeskillt

und weiß bis jetzt noch nicht die aufgeben aller einzelnen fallen bis auch forst und eisfalle.

hmmm...


----------



## Fröggi1 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich wuste erst mit lvl 30 wie man im algemein chanel schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (9. Februar 2008)

Ein damals kleiner Schurke stand mit 2 Leuten vor Burg Schattenfang und wartete auf die anderen zwei.
Da kamen 5 Allies (PvE-Server) und wollten ebenfals in die Instanz.
Faux-pas: Falsche Taste gedrückt

Ergebnis: Mein Schurke war geflaggt und tot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (9. Februar 2008)

Also ich damals mit dem Patch 1.4 (Maraudon kam da raus)
angefangen hatte, und nach 2 monaten Spielzeit,
endlich lv10 erreicht habe fragte mich ein Gildenkollege
warum ich nicht mal meine Rüstung repariere,
damit ich wieder meine waffen benutzen kann..

Habe knapp 4 level ohne waffen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so..dann wusst ich nich wie man klamotten anzieht
hab mir die dann immer in die aktionsleisten gezogen,
hat aber viel zu viel platz gebraucht die ganzen schilder und so
(als schurke...)
tjo..ja meine erste instanz war dann mit lv54 BRD
davor kannt ich sowas garnich...
achso und ich hab nie kapiert was Ausdauer, Stärke etc. bringt
(wusste nich das es da tooltips gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
also hab ich einfach immer geschaut von allem ein bisschen zu haben...


----------



## wildekin (9. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen...

mein größter fauxpas war, dass ich mit meinem magier bis lvl 40 nur auf rüstung gesammelt habe...demnach hatte ich auch fast soviel stärke wie int( heutzutage geht das net mehr, weil die meisten stoff-sachen mit stärke und bewe rausgepatcht wurden---aber damals gings halt noch...)

hatte mit diesem magier erst den beruf verzauberer...hab mich immer gefragt warum ich diesen berruf nich skillen konnte: ich hab immer meine mats, die ich aus den sachen entzaubert habe, weggeschmissen, als mein inventar voll war...

hab in arathi trotzdem fast alle geowned (auf lvl 39)-war fast immer 1. oder 2.


mit meinem jäger...mobs mit schlangenbiss gedottet und DANACH in die eiskälterfalle gepullt^^( siehe barlow)..


mit meinem druiden dachte ich der bär wäre zum dmg machen da...hab also im normlen qs-pve die ganze zeit mit bär gelvlt...hab mich natürlich gefragt wozu die katze da war aber das fand ich in dem moment eher unwichtig

sind halt alles typische anfänger-fehler


mfg wildekin


----------



## Davelus (9. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte einen sehr großen Fauxpas hingelegt =/

Hab erst mit lvl~35 bemerkt dass ich eine weibliche Taurin spiele statts einen Bullen^^
Wurde anschließend für paar Stunden gebannt weil ich die ganze Zeit GMs bestochen hatte, sie sollen mein Geschlecht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## bma (9. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mit lvl 14 auch mal bemerkt das es lehrer gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iter (9. Februar 2008)

hatte erst spät mitbekommen wie das wuerfel system funzt.. hatte mir gedacht, bedarf ist halt so lieb und gier ist böse. ja und ich war lieb und hab halt bedarf gemacht.. nja schwer zu beschreiben
aber ich denk mal viele in dm unzo haben sich geärgert^^


----------



## suntor (9. Februar 2008)

Haha kenn ich auch 
Bei meinnen Schami war das so bis lvl 50 habe ich dann erst bemerkt das es skill bäume gibt^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0peFish (9. Februar 2008)

Scandiaca schrieb:


> Es war einmal eine kleine Troll Jägerin mit Testaccount, die im Startgebiet auf einen guten Mitspielr traf und sich schließlich, nicht gewusst wie oder warum, in die Gilde inviten ließ. Alles schön und gut. Nun wollte eine große 70ger Hexenmeisterin der Gilde dieser kleinen Jägerin eine Freude machen. Sie ritt extra nach Durotar, um ihr eine Netherstofftasche zu bringen. Doch als sie von ihrem Mount abstieg, erwiederte die Jägerin nur keck: Die Tasche ist ja schön und gut, aber das tolle Schwert deines Dämonen da, das hätt' ich noch viel lieber.
> Die Geschichte sorgt heute noch für Gelächter im TS. >:<


Ich habe meinen Bankchar "MONOPOL" genannt, danach hab ich weniger verkauft als vorher^^


----------



## elli (9. Februar 2008)

Mit meinem ersten Char, ein Wl, habe ich zwar die Petquests gemacht, aber sowas wie nen Dämonenlehrer kannte ich nicht. Als ich dann in BSF angesprochen wurde, ich sollte doch meinen Wichtel rausholen, hab ich nur geantwortet: "Wieso? Der macht doch nur 3-7 Dmg Feuerbälle"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich hab generell auf alles Need gerollt, hab mich immer gefragt wieso es andere nicht tun, damit gewinnt man doch alles ^^


----------



## Kulmaro (9. Februar 2008)

Hmm also es passiert mir noch heute (lvl 60) genauso wie mit lvl 1 das ich von allem und jedem herunter falle...ich habe auch schon spezielle techniken.....als Turmspringer würde ich eine prima Figur abgeben. ^^


----------



## Ceilyn (9. Februar 2008)

mmh.. ist mir erst vorgestern passiert... 

ich hab den sprachchat eigentlich immer aktiv in wow ... 
meine gilde haengt meistens im ts ab ... da ich ein netter mensch bin hab ich auch push to talk aktiv... 
wir sind dann abends alle ins ts gegangen ... und ich hab mit jemanden aus meiner gilde ueber "privateres" gelabbert. ^^
fast gleichzeit joine ich einer gruppe fuer brd ... najooo .. was passiert.. ich quatsche meinen gildenmate voll ueber persoenliches zeugs.. wie der tag war... tattoos... piercings .. blabla ... und alle bekommen es natuerlich mit in der gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwie war es mir total peinlich.. die anderen fanden es klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireman20 (9. Februar 2008)

zirus_bubbles schrieb:


> Das schlimste was mir passiert ist na ja hab erst mit lvl 50 erfahren das ein mage solo ports kann oder gro ports und dann ging das lvl auch viel schneller XD






aber mit solo o. gruppen ports kann man garnicht lvln!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jmdin (9. Februar 2008)

Hab mit Lvl 18 erkannt, dass man nicht nur schwimmen, sondern auch tauchen kann... nachdem ich urlange herumgeschwammen war und irgendeinen Schatz gesucht habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (9. Februar 2008)

Kulmaro schrieb:


> Hmm also es passiert mir noch heute (lvl 60) genauso wie mit lvl 1 das ich von allem und jedem herunter falle...ich habe auch schon spezielle techniken.....als Turmspringer würde ich eine prima Figur abgeben. ^^


Ich laufe in jedes Feuer, das ich finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (9. Februar 2008)

Als ich auf lvl 10 oder so die Rezz q kom pala gemacht habe wusste ich schon was dies kann aber von lvl 10-20
hab ich NIE einen gerezzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die sagten dauernd in DM kk tomtek rezz den mal ich dann "ok" und hab den net gerezzt xD
Ach ja und hab ständig auf bedarf gewürfelt weil ich dachte cool da gewinnt man alles wieso machen die anderen kein bedarf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




MFG Tomtek


----------



## Valory (11. Februar 2008)

Echt klasse die Storys hier drin.

Ich hab noch was von nem Freund von mir. 

Mein Kumpel hatte einen Level 60 Jäger (Vor BC); war mal bei ihm zuhause und so neugierig das er sich einloggen musste und mir den Char zeigen. 

Ich saß erstmal da und fing an schwerstens zu grübeln und an meinem Verstand zu zweifeln.

Meine nächste Aktion war das ich ihn fragte: "Wie zum Teufel bist du lvl 60 geworden?!"
Er sah mich nur erstaunt an und meinte: "Wieso? Ganz normal."

Er hatte weder 

- Petskills, noch war jemals beim Tierlehrer gewesen (Knurren Rang 1 -.-)
- Skillpoints nicht vergeben
- und das allerschlimmste war, er hatte nicht mal den Ansatz von allen Fertigkeiten

Ich so zu ihm: "Wieso hast du keinen Aspekt des Falken zur Hölle?!" 
Er so: "Wieso den brauch ich doch nicht, ich hab mir nur das gekauft was ich brauche."

Meine nächste Reaktion war einfach nur noch schallendes Gelächter, er hatte einfach die wichtigsten Fähigkeiten die ein Jäger wirklich braucht nicht. 

Ich habe ihn nur noch darauf hingewiesen sich das nächste Mal doch durchzulesen was diese Fähigkeiten bewirken....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagøn (11. Februar 2008)

Mit lvl 20 kapierte mein Druide, dass "Beim anlgen gebunden" heißt, 
dass man die sachen nicht mehr verkaufen kann, ich dachte immer, 
sie seien für IMMER gebunden, sodass man sie nicht wechseln kann, 
naja heut bin ich schlauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (11. Februar 2008)

Omg....
Was mir echt peinlich war?
Das ich Anfangs dachte das alle die -Gefreiter-    und    -Feldwebel-    neben dem Namen hatten wirklich Bundis sind und die dazu auchnoch vollgequatscht habe weil ich zu der Zeit selbst beim Bund war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die wussten nie was ich von denen wollte als ich gefragt habe




ICH: Truppengattung?


----------



## Captain_Chaos (11. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich sind mir nicht viele Dinge passiert die mir im Nachhinein peinlich sind. Ich hatte eine gute Lehrerin die mich ganz behutsam in die World of Warcraft eingeführt hat. ... Nicht das was ihr jetzt wieder denkt ihr versauten Sch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur irgendwie habe ich am Anfang nicht so recht verstanden was es mit dem "Passen", "Gier" und "Bedarf" beim würfeln der Items zu tun hatte, bis sich einer aufgeregt hat, dass ich ihm als Krieger sein Lederzeugs weggeneeded habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmeee1 (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kurz nach dem Release war mein erster Char ein Tauren Krieger. Irgendwann bei LvL 20 war dann meine 

Leiste voll (ich wusste natürlich nich das man mehrere ein- bzw. ausblenden kann) und dann hab ich 

Herausforderungsruf einfach mal rausgetan, weil ja eh nutzlos war xD Schlachtruf natürlich auch ...

Ab dann gings langsam bergauf *hehe*


----------



## Aber Derbe (11. Februar 2008)

isosquare schrieb:


> "ich bin Jäger, ich kann totstellen - mir kann keiner was."



Sehr nice Story hätte glatt von mir sein können XD

Wusste damals bei der Beta nicht wo ich mit meinem Schamanen Totems herbekomm o0


----------



## Peyn (11. Februar 2008)

Netter Thread- viele der typischen Anfängerfehler hab ich auch gemacht!

Hier mal ein Anfängerfehler von mir: (ich spiele auf einem RP-PVE Server)

Ein level 56 Troll Schamane namens Peyn machte sich einst auf, um mit seinen Freunden die Instanz Blackrocktiefen zu betreten. Als erster vor Ort bemerkte der grimmige und selbstbewusste Verstärker-Schamane eine unscheinbare Nachtelfpriesterin neben dem Portstein im Zentrum des Vulkans. Auf eine längere Wartezeit eingestellt, da ja der zweite Partner zum porten der restlichen Mitglieder der Gruppe noch auf dem Weg war, bekam Peyn überraschend eine Herausforderung zum Duell von der level 52 Schattenpriesterin. Der Schamane war bewand im PvP und ein mutiger und starker, zudem auch ein fairer und ehrenvoller Kämpfer. Peyn buffte sich, platzierte seine vier Totems, legte seine zwei Waffen an und nahm das Duell an. An eines dachte der blutrünstige Schamane in seinem Übermut nicht: auch zierliche, kleine Nachtelfen-Priesterinnen- schönste Geschöpfe der Nacht,  können BÖSE, HINTERHÄLTIG und GEMEIN sein. Peyn wendete "Reinigen" mehrere Male an und stürzte sich dabei siegesgewiss auf das 4 Level schwächere, tollkühne Nachtelfen-Weibchen in Stoff, holte zum Schlag aus und.... wurde gefeart. Damit hatte Peyn gerechnet- er kannte diese Fähigkeit nur zu gut von den Schlachtfeldern. Der Schamane lief verängstigt umher, dennoch war er unbeeindruckt. Erst als er merkte, dass das kleine Biest "Gedankenkontrolle" castete, musste er schlucken. Innerhalb eines Wimpernschlages wurde ihm klar, dass alles von vornherein geplant war: er befand sich auf einem Felsplateu, umgeben von LAVA. Den drohenden FLAMMENTOD vor Augen verfehlte es der Schamane innerhalb der ihm verbleibenden Castzeit den Erdschock zu wirken. Die Insignie der Horde hätte sich Peyn vielleicht noch retten können, jedoch hatte er das Schmuckstück gegen ein für die Gruppe nützlicheres (Totem der Manaquelle aus der Klassenquest im Tempel) ausgetauscht. Nun lief die Priesterin in Peyns Körper zum Rand des Abgrundes, zögerte einen Augenblick und sprang GENÜßLICH an einer besonders schwer zugänglichen Stelle in die Lava. Peyn SCHRIE auf und versuchte, den nächst möglichen sicheren Felsvorsprung zu erreichen. Vergeblich. ZWEIMAL starb Peyn in den Flammen, bevor er in Sicherheit gelangen konnte. Und der Weg von der Thoriumspitze zum Portstein ist nicht gerade kurz. Hinzu kam , dass Peyns Rüstung auch unter diesem Märtyrium gelitten hatte, und für mehrere Gold reperiert werden musste. 

So verzögerte sich der Start unseres Ausfluges in die Tiefen des Blackrock noch um einiges.

Den Fehler mache ich nicht nochmal.  ;-)

Im Nachhinein lustig, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war mein Wutpegel auf 100%

(Weiter so Buffed-Community!)


----------



## Arkoras (11. Februar 2008)

Peyn schrieb:


> Netter Thread- viele der typischen Anfängerfehler hab ich auch gemacht!
> Nun lief die Priesterin in Peyns Körper zum Rand des Abgrundes, zögerte einen Augenblick und sprang GENÜßLICH an einer besonders schwer zugänglichen Stelle in die Lava. Peyn SCHRIE auf und versuchte, den nächst möglichen sicheren Felsvorsprung zu erreichen. Vergeblich. ZWEIMAL starb Peyn in den Flammen, bevor er in Sicherheit gelangen konnte. Und der Weg von der Thoriumspitze zum Portstein ist nicht gerade kurz. Hinzu kam , dass Peyns Rüstung auch unter diesem Märtyrium gelitten hatte, und für mehrere Gold reperiert werden musste.
> 
> So verzögerte sich der Start unseres Ausfluges in die Tiefen des Blackrock noch um einiges.
> ...



Der Herr Peyn hätte ein Ticket schreiben können, weil wenn die GMs eingreifen wenn zB ein Hordler nem Ally auf nem PvP Realm schwächt damit er durch Mobs stirbt und somit Rüstungsschaden hat, dann würden die GMs zu 100% auch dagegen vorgehen. Gedankenkontrolle hat ja immer schon für Aufsehen gesorgt, früher bei Saurfang zB, den konnte man als Ally von nem Gebäude aus übernehmen und dann die ganzen Hordler im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes niedermähen, denn Saurfang braucht keine Wut um seine Fähigkeiten auszuführen, der Mob macht es einfach nicht, der Spieler dann schon, er haut ca. 5k DMG und immer wenn man ihn kritisch Trifft, stürmt er auf einen zu, man ist benommen und bekommt 12k Schaden, dazu hat er mehr HP als jeder andere im Game, jedenfalls gab es mal unter youtube was, da hat einer zwar auf nem Privatserver, aber die HP von Illidan hat jedenfalls gestimmt, Illidan, Archimonde gegen Saurfang kämpfen lassen und nach einigen Stunden lag Illidan am Boden und Archimonde hatte nur gewonnen weil er ja so ne Fähigkeit macht, aber 10% der man nicht standhalten kann, aber Saurfang hat Illidan mit 40% Resthp gekillt, aber ob das jetzt auf einem Liveserver auch so ist, ka jedenfalls hat die Allianz auf meinem Realm ihn mit ca. 50 Leuten auf 96% gebracht, ok die Horde hat geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es waren ja wie gesagt Allys^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2008)

Glaube das schlimmste was ich gemacht hab war noch zu Diablo2 Zeiten. 
Da hab ich stumpf für jede Tür in der Kathedrale nen Schlüssel gekauft :>


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2008)

Nun ja hab mal geschafft mit ner selten dummen Aktion meine ganze Gruppe auszulöschen...

Denk mal das die meißten hier schon in Zul`Fahrakk waren (wie auch immer man das schreibt... ^^ ). Naja und bei dem Tempel ziemlich am ende muss man ja die kerle befreien nachdem man den boss besiegt hat... 

danach stürmen ja bekannterweise immer einzelne gruppen der vielen mobs hoch die sich unten tummeln...

da ich da das erste mal da wa bin ich oben etwas planlos rumgeirrt und aus versehen ein stück heruntergefallen und kam nicht mehr hoch... und was macht ein schlauer krieger da schnell bevor es losgeht? wieder zum fuß der treppe rennen und ab zurück nach oben zu seinen gefährten, und wenn man schonmal unten is kann man gleich mal so 15-20 gegner mitbringen... ^^

naja meine gruppe fand das nich so lustig, aber is mir ja auch kein zweites mal passiert :>


----------



## Grinsedrache (12. Februar 2008)

Hier mal 2 frische Fauxpas *gg*

Der erste wäre der, das ich mit meiner kleinen Zwergenjägerin am Leveln war. Da fällt mir ein, nen Leopard sieht langweilig aus, holen wir uns nen Raptor. Dank Mondfesteinladung aus SW erst Moonglade, dann Darnassus. Riesenumweg gemacht, um nach Theramore zu kommen. Von da aus nach Ratschet geschwommen. Zwischenrein gestorben, Pet auch. Wollte es in Ratschet rufen.. kein Pet. Naja, erstma FP geholt und via Ruhestein wieder nach Hause. Ticket aufgemacht.... und musste mir dann sagen lassen, dass man ein Pet wiederbeleben kann *schäm*
den Befehl dazu hatte ich nicht in die Leiste gepackt *im Erdboden versink*

der zweite war der.. fröhlich nach Teldredor geflogen ( naaaa, wer kennt den Aufzug da ? ^^ ), rauf aufs Mount, zu besagtem Aufzug... und erstmal ne Bruchlandung runter gemacht.. der war grad dabei, "abzulegen"... " packste noch, nix wie hinterher ! "plaaaaaaaaatsch, einmal Hexenmeisterinnenmus zum Mitnehmen bitte ^^

is schon bissl her : 
Gruppe steht schon am Versammlungsstein BRT, holt mich...vor lauter Blabla via Whisper ned aufn Weg aufgepasst, aufm Rundweg nach unten Freiflug in die Lava gewonnen ><

Ragefire, meine Untote Magierin ( haben wohl alle Magier ^^ ), bissl mit Schaden übertrieben und fröhlich dem Tank die Aggro geklaut... seither weiss ich dass es Omen gibt und Aggromanagement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Glück nich mir passiert (-.-) :
stehen BRT im Gasthaus unten bei den Fässern... Hunter (null Skill, Autoshot/Fehlpullgenie ) pullt die falsche Gruppe, die bringen ihre Saufkumpane mit, uns trifft der PATSCH Wipe (WelcherIdiotPulltEigentlich ?! ). Rezzer hatte SS von mir, steht auf, rezzt Priester, Krieger, Hunter.. " mom rezz dich gleich " ... sieht seinen Loot funkeln, latscht auf den einen toten Mob zu... TÄTERÄÄÄ.. ausm Nebenraum kommen ein Golem, ein Elementar und 3 Zwerge.. PATSCH, Wipe... jaja, es is ein weiter Weg vonner Thoriumspitze runter *seufz*


----------



## Abianis (12. Februar 2008)

Vor Maulgar in Gruuls Unterschlupf ist mir das Headset von der Birne gerutscht und genau auf die Maus gefallen. Da ich den Schamanen anvisiert hatte, habe ich dem erstmal einen verplättet = Wipe!


----------



## Ennia (12. Februar 2008)

powertube schrieb:


> hm ich habe damals nicht gewusst wie man in der gruppe korrekt lootet und in meiner ersten ini (grotte) einfach alles mit bedarf gelootet, da sich bedarf für mich einfach sozialer anhörte als gier. ^^ wurde dann relativ schnell aufgeklärt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ging mir ganz gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja


----------



## Evalor (12. Februar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein kleiner Pala namens Arkoras, der wusste erst ab level 40 wozu die Bubble und der Ruhestein wirklich gedacht sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nice,lvl 70 und weiß das immer noch nich^^ ROFL


----------



## Chimeria (12. Februar 2008)

Als ich das erste mal Kara ging hab ich keinen einzigen boss gelotet weil ich dachte die items werden eh vom plündermeister verteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ByeBye 22 hero-marken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc Charly (12. Februar 2008)

Also mein kleiner Mage musste mit Level 60 in UBRS fesstellen das es nicht gerade sinnvoll ist die Buttons für Sheep und Blinzeln nebeneinander zu geben...
Die Gruppe war sauer und ich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderes Mal ist es mir passiert das ich nach einem erfolgreichen Ini-Run nach einem Portal gefragt wurde, gar kein Problem schrieb ich im Chat, flux den Button geklickt und 10 Sekunden später stand ich alleine (!!) in Ironforge...
Kam auch nicht so gut bei der Gruppe an die ja immer noch in der Ini auf Ihr Portal gewartet haben.


----------



## benbaehm (12. Februar 2008)

mit lvl 55 hat mich jemand um anregen gebeten, daraufhin meinte ich "das hab ich nicht geskillt", dann er "das kann man kaufen" ...dann hab ich lieber nix mehr gesagt =)

naja, könnte auch ein paar lvl früher gewesen sein, aber so ungefähr passts...


----------



## Arkoras (12. Februar 2008)

Evalor schrieb:


> Nice,lvl 70 und weiß das immer noch nich^^ ROFL



Also zuerst nimmt man das Schildchen, dann das Steinchen und dann noch /winken oder /tschüss, du wirst staunen was passiert^^


----------



## Zangoran (12. Februar 2008)

Mc schrieb:


> Ein anderes Mal ist es mir passiert das ich nach einem erfolgreichen Ini-Run nach einem Portal gefragt wurde, gar kein Problem schrieb ich im Chat, flux den Button geklickt und 10 Sekunden später stand ich alleine (!!) in Ironforge...
> Kam auch nicht so gut bei der Gruppe an die ja immer noch in der Ini auf Ihr Portal gewartet haben.



Ging mir auch oft genug so Denke des is ein typisches Mage Problem


----------



## hollm (12. Februar 2008)

es gab ma einen kleinen krieger der erst mit lvl 60 wusste da es auch eine furorhaltung gibt und das man dazu eine qst machen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerlinn (12. Februar 2008)

Mit meiner Druidin (war mein erster Char) habe ich mich anfangs immer geweigert zu heilen, weil ich felsenfest davon überzeugt war, dass das nichts bringen würde. Ich war damals einfach zu ungeduldig, um die Castzeit von Heilende Berührung abzuwarten und hab mir mein Mana lieber für die Schadenszauber aufgehoben. War in Gruppen immer ganz lustig, wenn die Leute gestorben sind und ich nur weiterhin Zorn auf die Gegner gecastet habe. *hust*

Später als Feral bin ich dann ziemlich lange mit Items rumgelaufen, die Int und Wille hatten, und habe neue Sachen nicht angezogen, wenn die alten besser aussahen. Ich weiß noch, dass mein Freund mir mal 'nen raren Helm geschenkt hat, der sehr gut war. Das war mein erster Helm und ich hab ihn nicht angelegt, weil er doof aussah. >_>' Erst mit lvl 40 oder so hab ich herausgefunden, dass man die Kopfbedeckung ausblenden kann...


----------



## Kal Jerico (12. Februar 2008)

Beim ersten Ini Run im Kloster hab ich auf alles Bedarf geklickt- ohne das bewusstsein, dass ich dadurch das Item bekomme, weil alle anderen auf Gier klickten. Gruppe war nicht begeistert, nach dem dritten grünen Drop gabs Schelte...

Beim antanken ist ein Mob in Richtung Heiler ausgebüchst. Denn wollte ich lässig spotten, blöderweise war der Button für Bubble damals direkt neben Spott...das ende vom Lied: ich verlor die Aggro der drei Mobs, die ich angetankt habe und die Gruppe wurde gewiped. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Button ist jetzt an einem anderen Ort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unser Frostmage sollte einen Mob zwecks cc Sheepen- sein Sheep Button war direkt neben Blinzeln- ihr könnts euch ja vorstellen.


----------



## Eedrah (12. Februar 2008)

hehe sehr feine sachen hier dabei, hab schon ziemlich dolle gelacht...

an einen sehr prägsamen fauxpas meinerseits kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, nach wochenlangen
serverproblemen hab ich den server und die seite gewechselt, vorher druide gespielt und nun schamane

im passenden level war ich mit paar freunden in den kral (oder hügel? naja die höhere inst dort)
haben uns noch einen random dazu gesucht, auch ein schami... klappte alles ganz gut soweit, irgendwann
da wo der hügel mit den skeletten ist, meint der 2. schami er muss leider off und wir müssen uns beeilen,
wir waren dort einmal knapp gestorben, aba der andere schami meinte is ja an sich kein problem, ich kann
ja auch noch "ankhen" (???) ich so: was is ankhen? und er: hast du keine ankhs, ok dann geb ich dir einen,
ich glaub selbst meiner schamifigur standen fragezeichen in den augen... naja danach wusst ich das ich mich
selbst rezzen kann und entsprechend auch die gruppe...
zu meiner entschuldigung muss ich sagen, das ja der button für wiederbelebung beim druiden genauso
aussah wie der button fürs selbst wiederbeleben beim schami, hatte mich nur die ganze zeit gewundert
wieso der schami zwei wiederbelebungszauber hat, hehe... naja hatte wohl was mit manakosten und  und
level zu tun *grins*

fällt mir fix noch einer ein von vor zwei wochen:
kararun, die magierin muss gehen (ist erst 15 jahre glaub) dafür wollt ein schurke kommen, im ts zwei mal
die frage ob wir den schurken nun endlich porten können, nuja ich hatte mir zwischendurch ne flasche wasser
geholt, allerdings ts auch über lautsprecher laut gemacht, ich sitz wieder vorm pc, seh den schurken immer
noch nicht, dafür ein portal, nuja hab nich genau geschaut sondern einfach drauf geklickt, weil wir wollten ja
langsam weiter machen... resultat, ich steh in shatt und guck blöde... hab den raidleiter angeflüstert, der auch
n guter freund ist... boar war mir das peinlich, aba die magierin hat sich mit keinem ton verabschiedet und auch
nix im channel geschrieben, einfach portal gemacht und weg... und ja ich weiß, das portal vom hexer und magier
unterscheidet sich von der farbe her, aba wenn man nur kurz guckt und keiner was sagt im ts... nuja der weg
zurück nach kara war recht lang, hatte zwar gefragt wegen zurück porten aba irgendwie hat keiner reagiert


----------



## Ice0rl (12. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal ein Jäger der meinte er müsse den prinzen mit gezielten schuss pullen ;x


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Ich laufe in jedes Feuer, das ich finde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich pull immer die halbe Ini, wenn ich wieder mal mit Autowalk unterwegs bin und dazu chatte. :x


----------



## TvP1981 (12. Februar 2008)

Davelus schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen sehr großen Fauxpas hingelegt =/
> 
> Hab erst mit lvl~35 bemerkt dass ich eine weibliche Taurin spiele statts einen Bullen^^
> Wurde anschließend für paar Stunden gebannt weil ich die ganze Zeit GMs bestochen hatte, sie sollen mein Geschlecht ändern
> ...



Wie, dafür wird man gebannt?
Ich sollte aufhören zu fragen, ob sie mir meine Frisur ändern können.


----------



## Aitaro (12. Februar 2008)

hachja.. paar tage meinen jäger nicht gespielt.. wieder mit dem gespielt und wurde gleich für z-hallen hero invitet..

im ts bekomm ich noch schön gesagt, "Nera mein Ziel is dein Ziel" .. sagte noch ok.. Pull kam.. ich schiess auf mein ziel.. mein ziel kommt näher.. noch näher.. bekomm 2 hits ab und bin tot.. mein ziel krallt sich den healer.. -> tot -> whipe.. im ts "hat der die eisfalle wiederstanden oder was?" mein gedanke "FUUUUUUU eisfalle.. da war doch was.. hab vergessen das da was mit CC war" *pfeif* .. im ts gesagt, "joa scheint so"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der 2te fehler folge paar min später.. hab mein ziel mit schlangenbiss in die eisfalle gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war nich mein tag ^^ .. aber am ende ham wa es doch noch geschafft ^_^


----------



## Calathiel (12. Februar 2008)

apropos noch was ovn meinem gnomenmagier ;>

60 t2 equipped habe ich gedacht, super jetzt gehst mal ein wenig spass haben ... Auf nach winterspring an die klippe.
Da kann man mit leichter Fall runterhüpfen nach azshara... extra vorher noch federn gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*flatter flatter* kurz vor azshara dachte ich hmm lass dich lieber ma ins wasser fallen...


was sich dann herausstellte : es gibt vor azshara sone kleine klippeninsel vor azshara auf welche man ned raufkommt ... und auf der bin ich verreckt -.-

ja ich war lange unterwegs bis ich mich zum geistheiler zurückbegeben habe :S


----------



## bogus666 (12. Februar 2008)

Eedrah schrieb:


> fällt mir fix noch einer ein von vor zwei wochen:
> kararun, die magierin muss gehen (ist erst 15 jahre glaub) dafür wollt ein schurke kommen, im ts zwei mal
> die frage ob wir den schurken nun endlich porten können, nuja ich hatte mir zwischendurch ne flasche wasser
> geholt, allerdings ts auch über lautsprecher laut gemacht, ich sitz wieder vorm pc, seh den schurken immer
> ...



Ist mir ebenfalls passiert. Unser Raid sammelt sich so langsam vor SSC, bin fleissig dabei, beim Summon zu helfen. Kurze Summon Pause, ich chatte mit jemanden, auf einmal sehe ich wieder ein Portal, klicke es und stehe in Shattrath.


----------



## m1gu3l (12. Februar 2008)

joa bester fauxpas von mri war mit meinem dudu beim healen im kloster in die falsche richtung zu eieren und die GANZE HALLE zu ziehen und der Wipe war ja dann nur noch eine frage der Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nunja man lernt nie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zdam (12. Februar 2008)

Es war mal ein kleiner Tauren Krieger in lvl 20 der die Welt erkunden wollte...
in ashenvale ins meer gesprungen, am steinkrallengebirge vorbegeschwommen bis nach desolace, dann durch desolace gelaufen, durch feralas gerannt bis nach tanaris wo er die erste stadt gefunden hat...


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (12. Februar 2008)

Aitaro schrieb:


> hab ers mit lvl 70 rausgefunden das ich druiden in ihren tier gestalten fearen kann mit wildtier ängstigen..



Wie sowas geht?
Hihi, das wusste mein Lvl 70 Jäger bis dato nicht, und er ist schon seid ca. einem Jahr 70 *schäm*

Dann hat er sich eigentlich nur zwei weitere nennenswerte Fauxpas geleistet:

1. Lvl weiss ich nicht mehr, war auf jedenfall Gnome und seine erste Ini überhaupt, als er für Stoffrüstung Bedarf geklickt hat (er wusste es nicht besser).

2. Setthekhallen, ich sollte einen Mob in die Eisfalle kiten.
Ich sage dann voll überzeugt, wer von diesen 4 Mobs in die Eisfalle tappt, ist reine Glückssache, das kann ich nicht beeinflussen.
Die Mobs werden gepullt und natürlich geht der falsche Mob in die Eisfalle.
Dieses Ereignis wird mir -wenn auch nur scherzhaft- heute noch vorgehalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexendoktor (12. Februar 2008)

Es waren einmal...

...ein kleiner Taurenschamane, der wohl irgendwie das Quest fürs Erdtotem übersehen hatte. Dann wurde er ins Brachland geschickt, um dort mit jemandem zu sprechen - verlief sich, landete am Rand des Eschentals, starb an den Mobs und fand seine Leiche nicht mehr, weil ein Berg im Weg stand und er nicht wußte, wie er drumherum kommt. Char gelöscht.

...eine kleine Orcjägerin, die zwar über die Existenz von Talenten Bescheid wußte, aber diese nach Lust und Laune in allen drei Bäumen verteilte. Sie machte in der ersten Instanz (Flammenschlund) auch gleich alle Anfängerfehler - runterspringen, ohne das Tier zu parken, Bedarf statt Gier etc. Wie peinlich! Der Char kam nicht über Stufe 26.

Weitere nette Aktionen: 

1. Der Versuch, auf etwas im Allgemeinchannel zu antworten - es erschien zwar eine Sprechblase, aber irgendwie schien mich niemand zu hören. Alle doof. 
2. AoE-Zauber mit der Magierin wirken und dabei vergessen, daß andere Mobs in Reichweite sind -> führt zu einem rapiden Anstieg der Angreiferzahl und einer rapiden Abnahme der Lebenspunkte.
3. Von fast jedem Aufzug in ganz Azeroth herunterfallen.
4. Grundsätzlich zu den unpraktischsten Momenten automatisches Rennen aktivieren. Ist oft ein Grund für Punkt 3.
5. Vergessen, den Ruhestein in eine Hauptstadt oder ins Questgebiet zu legen, und nach einem Klick darauf plötzlich im Startgebiet auf einem anderen Kontinent stehen.
6. Die Angel anbehalten und sich wundern, warum man keinen Schaden macht.
7. Einen Teil der Questitems auf der Bank liegenlassen. Nach vollendeter Quest verwirrt sein, warum sich diese nicht abgeben läßt, und GM anschreiben. Mitten im Gespräch merken, was man da verbrochen hat, und sich hastig verabschieden. Tagelang WoW vor Scham nicht mehr anrühren.
8. Ein Emote schreiben wollen und statt / eine 7 schreiben, das Ganze ungelesen abschicken. Peinlich berührt auf den Kommentar "7danke" im Chat blicken. Es noch einmal versuchen und das gleiche Ergebnis erzielen.

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr fällt mir ein. Ich sollte das lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (12. Februar 2008)

isosquare schrieb:


> Der Paladin dreht sich zu mir um und guckt blöd.
> Der Warlock dreht sich um und guckt noch blöder.
> Der Krieger dreht sich um und guckt richtig blöd.
> Der Magier dreht sich um, blinkt in Richtung von Portal 13, das sich gerade geöffnet hat, ist Begriff blöd zu gucken und wird nach einem kurzen "what teh fuck !?!?!" samt Krieger, Paladin und Warlock von ca. 45 non elite mobs sowie den Drachkin aus Portal 13, 14 und 15 aus den Latschen gehauen.
> ...



LOL, einfach genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (12. Februar 2008)

mein größter fehler hmm
nunja nen hunter als mainchar anfangen war ne etwas blöde idee 
ach ja und nen dicken elite mit überlebenskillung versuchen zu tanken auch nich soo klug xD


----------



## Seryma (12. Februar 2008)

ich hatte sozusagen nen anfall xDDD

erstes teil von s3 gehabt (yeah^^) und sofort hielt ich mir für unbesiegbar xDDD

ab in bg rein... als "Mr. Unbesiegbar" sofort auf alle gegner gestürmt... tja....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

natürlich....  TOT!!! 

tja^^ nun hab ich full s3 =)


----------



## Xelyna (12. Februar 2008)

Es ist schon seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange her.. da erwachte eine kleine untote Magierin, die mit Lvl 6 unbedingt auch son Wichtelviech haben wollte weil die so niedlich sind... irgendwie wollte das aber nicht ganz klappen *g*
Heute gibt es die Magierin nicht mehr (weil auf Acc von meim Ex) aber dafür eine Fullepic lvl 70 Hexe xD

Hmm was gibts noch *grübel*
Achja.. hatte bei besagter Magierin immer voll Angst wenn ich was graues/weißes (z.b. Fledermausfleisch etc.) verkaufe, dass es dann doch was wichtiges war, was ich noch gebraucht hätte *pfeif*

Desweiteren war oben genannte Hexe bis zu einem bestimmten Level sehr stolz auf die erhebliche Wille-zahl.. wozu denn Ausdauer - Ich hab Mana, ich brauch Wille!! xD Könnt mich heute totlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mightydragon (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hab erst auf Level 35 gemerkt wie ich meinem Pet Skills ala Knurren etc beibringe.
Dacht beim Petlehrer kaufen reicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir mal für Teuer Gold (ich gllaub waren 30) mir ne VerzauberteNehtertashe gekauft. Um dann zu bemerken das man die als Kürschner und lederer garnet benutzen kann. Nach dem anziehen.


----------



## Xelyna (12. Februar 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal für Teuer Gold (ich gllaub waren 30) mir ne VerzauberteNehtertashe gekauft. Um dann zu bemerken das man die als Kürschner und lederer garnet benutzen kann. Nach dem anziehen.




Erinnert mich  daran, dass ich als Schneiderer eine 20 Platz Lederertasche auf der Bank hab *huuuust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mögliche "Dann tu doch deine Kürschnereisachen rein"-Antworten: Bin schon lange kein Kürschner mehr^^.. das wird nur grad leider net aktualisiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milow (12. Februar 2008)

ich hab am anfang immer gedacht das grüne items die besten wären o_O


----------



## Tanknix (12. Februar 2008)

Als LvL 29er Warri in BFT erklärt bekommen, was Aggro, Tanken und so weiter bedeutet, dachte immer das wär alles reiner Zufall wer grad von den Mobs verhauen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bereits mit LvL 7 das erste mal von einer Hängebrücke in TB runtergefallen, heute, viele Monate später und 63 LvL weiter passierts mir immer noch, nur Kostet es sehr viel mehr.

Mit LvL 34 entdeckt das es mehr als nur einen Skillbaum gibt -.-

Als 70er in Schattenmondtal mit ner Gruppe nen Elite gekillt auf nem Berg und wollten dannach weiter richtung, naja, leider hab ich mein Flugmount mit dem Frostwolf verwechelt und bin sehr tief gefallen.

megr fällt mir net ein atm


----------



## Zentoro (12. Februar 2008)

Bis mich einer drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat (war ca. Lvl 15 im Schlachtfeld), lief mein Hexer mit einem Stab mit Attributen wie Stärke und Beweglichkeit rum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekros27 (12. Februar 2008)

Hab erst lange nach 70 gemerkt das der Ruhestein Ruhestein heißt^^ hab ewig gedacht der heißt Runenstein^^


----------



## Yuukami (12. Februar 2008)

mhh sehr peinlich ich hab von lvl 20 auf 46 vergessen die skillpunkte zu verteilen und in meiner anfangszeit hab ich er mit lvl 20 meine ersten feritgkeiten gekauf xD


----------



## Arkoras (12. Februar 2008)

Also: 2 Sachen, die sind zwar nicht mir passiert aber egal:
1) Mein Freund kauft sich WoW und sagt zu mir er will einene Schurken spielen weil er die einfach gut fand, ich hatte natürlich nichts dagegen, nachdem ich ihm gesagt habe das die linke Seite wo "Allianz" steht tabu ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er hat sich dann für nen Untoten entschieden und am nächsten Tag sagt er zu mir: Was ist das für ne bescheuerte Klasse, ich sterbe viel zu oft. Ich hab ihn dann mal spielen lassen und bemerkt das er nie in Verstohlenheit geht, ich hab ihn gefragt warum und er sagte: Hä? Was bringt mir die schon, da steht ich werde unsichtbar, aber ich seh mich immer noch^^

und 2) Mein Bruder hat sich nen Jäger erstellt und ich hab ihm dann im Brachland beim Questen geholfen, bis ich merke wie er direkt auf so ne Sturmechse da zurennt und dann stirbt, ich frag ihn warum er das gemacht hat, er sagte mir er hat einfach nicht aufgepasst, tja das ging bis er ins Eschental kam, hinter dem Allycamp ist ja so ein Portal zum Smaragdgrünen Traum und er steht davor und versucht die ganze Zeit (ich glaub Lethon wars) zu zähmen weil er das ja soooo gerne als Pet haben möchte, hab ihm dann natürlich gesagt das man Drachen nicht zähmen kann und schon gar nicht die Alptraumdrachen, aber so ganz verstanden hat er es immer noch nicht, was man nun alles zämen kann und was nicht, letztens hat er versucht eine Ratte zu bändigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (12. Februar 2008)

Da hier einiges dabei war, wo ich mich selbst auch wieder gefunden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

post ich mal meine letzten Highlights: 2 rote Sockel? keine Frage 2x 20 Angriffskraft aus dem Pvp Angebot gehören da rein.. Tja EINZIGARTIG anlegbar, erst nach dem Kauf gelesen

18 Platz Taschen sind doch besser als 16er, in Halaa gibts die für Forschermarken- schnell mal Oger in Nagrand gekloppt bis ich Kristallproben für 4 Taschen zusammen hab(8 Marken= 1 Tasche, 20Proben=1 Marke, hat also n bißchen länger gedauert)

Wiederum EINZIGARTIG anlegbar...


----------



## Klunker (12. Februar 2008)

Eine Magierin lvl 59 lief mit ihrer Neuen Mondstoffrobe un den Stiefln aus Düsterbruch Nord nach Meenethil umd dort das Schiff zu bekommen.

Als sie am Stag stand hat sie eine mächtige lvl 70 Hexe gesehen, natürlcih hat sie sich sofort das Equip angeguckt und hat gesehen das die Hexe einen Dudu Stab angelegt hatte.

Natürlich musste die Magierin diese Erkenntnis sofort im gildenchannel mit ihren Freunden teilen, der satz war in etwa so:


oO Warum läuft ein Warlock mit sehr gutem Equip mit einem Dudu stab rum, sollte dem mal wer erklären, das eine hexe int braucht und Ausdauer? (stab verlinkt) Sowas ist ja peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja dasn edne der Geschichte das die kleine Magierin soich den Namen der Hexe angeguckt hat und einen Schock bekam. Die Hexe war ihre Gildenmeisterin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der nächste sAtz war im Gildenchannel:

Hexe: Grrrrr
Magierin: Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
Hexe: Das hat ein Nachspiel^^


Autsch habe meine Gildenmeisterin blossgestellt, die hatte den nur als ersatzstab an, nunja mittlerweile bin ich nicht mehr in der gilde und die Hexe spielt glaube ich nicht mehr, aber war trotzdem ein ziemlicher Reinfall.



Sosnt falle ich szändig runter  oder sterbe aus irgentwelchen gründen.

Ein Beispiel:

Der boss ist tot...er wurde was für die Magierin gelootet sie hatte wieder volles Leben und plötzlich war sie einfach tot  tot^^.

Und das passiert immer wieder.


----------



## Arakon79 (13. Februar 2008)

Hihi wo ich das lese fällt mir auch gerad noch was ein:

War damals mal mit meinem Hexer in ZF unterwegs. Der Heiler unserer Gruppe war irgendwie nicht in der Lage seinen Charakter vernünftig zu spielen, was zur Folge hatte, dass wir ständig gewiped sind weil er ständig Aggro gezogen hat und dann anstatt uns zu heilen damit wir ihm den A... retten lieber in die nächste Mob-Gruppe rannte. Außerdem war er zu dämlich, einen Seelenstein richtig einzusetzen obwohl ich es ihm mehrmals erklärte klickte er immer auf "freilassen" oder nutzte ihn wenn die Mobs noch da waren.

Naja jedenfalls wollte ich dann unseren Gruppenleader anschreiben. Hab irgendwie sowas geschrieben wie: "unser Heiler ist ja völlig unfähig!" oder so ähnlich.

Dumm war nur, dass eben dieser Heiler mich vorher angeflüstert hatte und mich was gefragt hat also ratet mal, wem ich das dann geschickt habe!

Das war echt peinlich und ich hab mich dann auch tausendmal dafür entschuldigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (17. Februar 2008)

Ist mir zwar nur indirekt passiert aber egal...

Also ich sollte mit dem Huntertwink meines Gildenkollegens Kara gehen.
Alles noch so weit gut.
Als wir beim Prinzen waren, wurde es ernster als nur andere Bosse.
Alle wurden voll durchgebuffed, Fläschen oder Elixire, Bufffood usw.
Nach ca. 30% sagte der Raidleiter. "[XY] "Mach totstellen!!!".
Und ich, spiele auch Hunter, aber als Main, sagte nur "Geht nicht."
Er fragte mich "Warum nicht." 
"Mein Kollege hat es nicht erlernt, weil er meint es würde nix bringen."
Naja ich stellte das Feuer also ein und wartete bis Irreführug wieder ready war.
In der Zeit ging ich aufs Klo. Mein Kollege, meinte "Ja ich mach das eben mal mit Irre."
Als ich wieder kam war die Ganze Gruppe tot. Ich fragte "Was ist los?" Der Raidleiter meinte nur
"Du hast auf den falschen Irreführung gemacht. Auf Priester macht man das nicht -.-"

Naja mir war es nicht peinlich, meinem Freund aber...



Naja 

Tas'Dingo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florianfurrer (17. Februar 2008)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Ja du bekommst einen neuen, und genau das hat mir der GM vor 2 Jahren auch gesagt.


hehe lol einfach zum gastwirt gehen und neuen holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2008)

kurz und knapp, ich hab bei aran nen whipe verursacht weil ich vor dem pull ausversehen auf blinzen anstatt arkane brillianz gekommen bin, ich hab also aran die handgeschüttelt und keiner war voll geheilt, zusammen mit konfusion der anderen war das dann ein wipe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jippsi (17. Februar 2008)

mein Jäger hat erst auf lvl 5 gemrkt, das er ja von anfang an eine Schusswaffe hat XD


----------



## Shadowelve (17. Februar 2008)

Mir ist mal was peinliches passiert. Ich stand mit meinem 70er Pala oben beim Aufzug der Aldorhöhe und wartete auf den Aufzug. Neben mir stand eine Nachtelf Priesterin. Ich sagte zu mir, warum warten? Ich also aufs Pferd, reitaura angeschaltet und spring von der Aldorhöhe. Im sprung wollte ich dann die Bubble aktivieren und was mach ich depp? Klicke die ganze Zeit auf Hammer der Gerechtigkeit (steht bei mir in Leiste NEBEN der Bubble...). Da heissts im Bildschirm "Ihr müsst ein Ziel anvisiert haben". Ich so, wtf wieso ziel für bubble? Dann klatsch ich unten auf und sterbe...zuerst mal über repkosten geärgert. Ich schau genauer hin und merk dann erst das ich auf den Hammer klicke anstatt auf die Bubble...hatte mich die Elfe doch wieder abgelenkt gehabt.
Das Ende vom Lied ist, ich steh beim Geistheiler und die Priesterin rezzt mich (Die schön alles von oben aus beobachtet hat). Ich schön bedankt, gebufft und weggeritten...Die muss sich echt gedacht haben "omg die Palas" oder "das war ja mal eine schlechte Anmache"... nun ja, ich fands peinlich, erst gross den Imba Pala spielen und dann in einer Stadt sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (17. Februar 2008)

Oh das is so lange her^^  gab bestimmt so viele in der ganzen Zeit^^

Das erste woran ich mich erinner war das ich am anfang nur auf die rüssi geachte hab und deswegen die Grünen sachen aus hdw kurz darauf wieder ausgetauscht hab gegen was weißes^^ 
Ach und ich war ein freudiger Teilnehmer des Brachlandchats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab übrigends damals Stäbe gelernt weil ich die langen Dinger so geil fand die manch auf dem rücken hatten, bis ich gemerkt hab dass das Stangenwaffen warn^^
Naja auf die richtigen Stats für Jäger bin ich erst sehr spät gekommen^^ hab auch auf 40 alles in schwere Rüstung umgetauscht egal was für stats ^^

Ein aktueller fällt mir aber noch ein^^
Nach dem wir das zweite mal Kael gekillt haben waren wir erstmalig MH ersten boss legen und dann kurz vor Raidende noch BT gucken. Haben paar Trashmobs gelegt und sind hoch zu Najentus. Kurz davor standen die Gruppen mit den Schildkröten. Unser Raidleiter meinte komm Grigorij zähm dir doch eine. Während unser Tackitkleiter erklärte wie man die gruppe macht ging ich ei nstück vor und wollte sie mir angucken ob man die überhaupt zähmen kann. Benutze ein addon wo alle Petfähigkeiten in einer Leiste sind weil ic hdie meisten e nich benuzte meisten eingeklappt. Naja jetzt brauch ich es also aufklappen suchen, dummerweiße genau über meiner Petleiste....schon mal aufgefallen wie ähnlich sich Knurren und Wildtierkunde sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja was kommt war klar ich knurren gedrückt und mein Pet stürmt los^^ ich such noch verzweifelt den folgen knopf aber es war schon zu spät....ich erinner mich noch an unseren Tacktikleiter:

"Hm und die muss man glaub ich...was zum..? warum kommen die jetzt?

Ich sofort gesagt mein fehler ich geb einmal repkosten aus, aber das war allen egal war einfach geiler abend^^ 
Aber durfte mir trotdem vor Najentus noch manchmal anhören das ich weit hinten bleiben soll^^


----------



## Heinzitaur (17. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Mir ist mal was peinliches passiert. Ich stand mit meinem 70er Pala oben beim Aufzug der Aldorhöhe und wartete auf den Aufzug. Neben mir stand eine Nachtelf Priesterin. Ich sagte zu mir, warum warten? Ich also aufs Pferd, reitaura angeschaltet und spring von der Aldorhöhe. Im sprung wollte ich dann die Bubble aktivieren und was mach ich depp? Klicke die ganze Zeit auf Hammer der Gerechtigkeit (steht bei mir in Leiste NEBEN der Bubble...). Da heissts im Bildschirm "Ihr müsst ein Ziel anvisiert haben". Ich so, wtf wieso ziel für bubble? Dann klatsch ich unten auf und sterbe...zuerst mal über repkosten geärgert. Ich schau genauer hin und merk dann erst das ich auf den Hammer klicke anstatt auf die Bubble...hatte mich die Elfe doch wieder abgelenkt gehabt.
> Das Ende vom Lied ist, ich steh beim Geistheiler und die Priesterin rezzt mich (Die schön alles von oben aus beobachtet hat). Ich schön bedankt, gebufft und weggeritten...Die muss sich echt gedacht haben "omg die Palas" oder "das war ja mal eine schlechte Anmache"... nun ja, ich fands peinlich, erst gross den Imba Pala spielen und dann in einer Stadt sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD...naja mir ist letztens was ähnliches passiert...ich bin ja immer zu faul, auf den blöden Aufzug zu warten bzw springe immer gleich von der Sehertreppe aus ins Untere Viertel, um schön schnell bei den Händlern zu sein...naja da hab ich mal anstatt "Levitieren" die Aktion einen Button weiter links geklickt: "Untote fesseln"...

Effekt kann sich glaube ich jeder vorstellen: Untoter Priester schlägt vorm Fleischverkäufer im Unteren Viertel auf und wird bekommt dann noch die Krapfen vom Bäcker, der daneben steht angepriesen xD...ojeoje.
Nach der Landung hätte ich glaube ich net mal mehr Suppe schlürfen können^^.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (17. Februar 2008)

Also:

Mit level 17 erfahren das es Inzen gibt, und das man nicht nur questen muss.
Mit level 65 erfahren das Heilungsboni und Heilig-Dmg mir nichts bringt^^ (nen mage)
UND JETZT: Mit level 70 erfahren das es Ziel des Ziels auch ohne Addons gibt -_-


----------



## amaan (17. Februar 2008)

hab ma aus versehen al'ar gepullt als wir die adds auf dem aufgang machen wollten, hatte den plötzlich im target und schoss ihm ein schattenwort tod drauf, zum glück ging er wieder als ich tod war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> mein Jäger hat erst auf lvl 5 gemrkt, das er ja von anfang an eine Schusswaffe hat XD


ebenfalls, nur mit 4^^


----------



## Xgribbelfix (17. Februar 2008)

Es war ein Mal ein kleiner Tauren Krieger der mit LvL 52 herausgefunden hat, dass es die Def-Haltung gibt.
Aber auch nur weil LvL 70er es ihm gesagt hat.


----------



## Cazor (17. Februar 2008)

mein größter Fauxpas ist mir mit lvl55 passiert. Da hab ich von Furor statt auf Waffen auf Deff geskillt. Stöhn alle meinten das wär gut so.. Naja, so macht man eben noch nen Krieger.. Wundern sich zwar alle wieso ich statt ner andren Klasse nu unbedingt noch nen Krieger hochziehen musste aber im Raid sind sie wohl doch dankbar dass es den Tank noch gibt.


----------



## Phoenixsun (17. Februar 2008)

Der Kleine Hexenmeister Phoenixsun machte sich auf seinen weg, Azeroth zu retten. nun, so ca mit level 58 bemerket er auf einem, dass er sich immer noch mit Teufelsrüstung rang zwei buffed, weil das Ding dann irgendwann nen anderen Namen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (17. Februar 2008)

Meín größter Fauxpas war das ich versucht habe hier alle 29 seiten durchzulesen und jetzt schon 15 minuten hiervor hänge und einfach jetzt was schreib=)
und das ich mit lvl 20 erst das ah kennen gelernt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermind (17. Februar 2008)

ich hab ja jetzt doch nun schon ein paar mehr große chars aber wenn ich so zurück denke sind mir die zwei peinlichsten sachen mit meinem aller ersten char nem krieger passiert. zumindest hab ich mich dabei in grund und boden geschämt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das erste mal im tempel - tanken konnte ich bisher alles, hatte es auch echt raus nur an dem tag in der ini es wollte einfach net klappen. joa bis mir mein mitspieler riet doch mal anstatt der angel ne andere waffe anzulegen *schäm*

und dann gabs da noch die 40er instanz molten core wo der krieger dann auch mal mitwollte. die gilde fragte ob die pre q abgeschlossen ist und der krieger bejahte dies. dumm nur das er die gar net gemacht hatte und somit in erklärungsnot kam als er den eingang nicht finden konnte und das dann kleinlaut im ts zugeben muss^^


----------



## Luminon (17. Februar 2008)

gruuls lair , mob charged in raid ich geb dem stoffi sds aber der tank war mitm spott ne millisek schneller den rest könnt ihr euch ja denken XD


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (17. Februar 2008)

hab auf heil items gewurfelt weil die mehr rüssi hatten als meins wusste net um was es da ging xD und weil sie geiler aus sahen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (17. Februar 2008)

neulich auf dem Testserver ...

Ich war in einer random Gruppe um die Terasse der Magister zu spielen. Wir waren mittendrin und hatten schon den einen oder anderen Boss gelegt, da krieg ich plötzlich nen Wisper "Hat das einen tieferen Sinn dass du keine talente hast ?" es war noch früh am morgen und im ersten Moment dachte ich der will mich wegen meiner Spielweise beleidigen. Doch dann schwante mir dass er die Talente von meinem Char meinte. Ich hatte völlig vergessen dass die auf dem Testserver reseted werden. Und da Sw Stats wegen des neuen Kampflogsystems nicht funktionierte ist mir irgendwie nicht aufgefallen dass ich kaum Schaden gemacht hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (17. Februar 2008)

Luminon schrieb:


> gruuls lair , mob charged in raid ich geb dem stoffi sds aber der tank war mitm spott ne millisek schneller den rest könnt ihr euch ja denken XD


Nein kann ich zb. nicht.Was ist denn dann passiert?


----------



## Myhordi (17. Februar 2008)

Luminon schrieb:


> gruuls lair , mob charged in raid ich geb dem stoffi sds aber der tank war mitm spott ne millisek schneller den rest könnt ihr euch ja denken XD


Nein kann ich zb. nicht.Was ist denn dann passiert?


----------



## FE3L-X (17. Februar 2008)

saphyroth schrieb:


> ...außer das ich des öfteren mit noch vom pvp aggressiv gestelltem pet in neutrale städte gehe und mich kurz darauf wundere warum plötzlich 7wachen auf mich einhauen^^



Ist auch häufig in tanaris in der neutralen stadt passiert, ein Ally läuft vorbei und mein pet geht ab...die andern fandens meistens lustig =)
lg


----------



## Shadlight (17. Februar 2008)

Lowblade schrieb:


> Hab mit lvl 30 bemerkt das es mehr als nur einen Skilltree gibt :>



joa ich auch habs erst gemerkt als ein 60er (damals noch) mir sagte er sei treff ...peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (17. Februar 2008)

Ein kleiner Priester der bis lv 23 alles auf Rüstung und Stärke gepackt hatte(Die stärke um noch größere Oberarme zu bekommen). Das war aber vor 2 Jahren


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Februar 2008)

Mein grösster Fauxpas war es, schon auf niedrigerem Level auf verdammt gutes Equipment zu achten.
War dafür halt auch immer besser als die anderen, aber trug auch wesentlich höhere Kosten mit mir.


----------



## Níght06 (17. Februar 2008)

hihi^^  das man auch mal reppen sollte XD


----------



## Xarod (17. Februar 2008)

Denke den fehler das man am Anfang eher nur auf Rüsstungswerte und "unwichtige" Stats für die klasse geachtete hat, haben alle gemacht.

Aber das mit dem Skilltree ist wirklich peinlich.^^


----------



## Lichtdrache (17. Februar 2008)

mein grösster fauspas war als ich beim damaligigen ehrensystem dachte  man braucht nur ehre bunkern um da was zu kaufen mit meinen exhunter bis ich gemerkt hatte das immer späher war und ich net die tollen sachen die man mit 60 bekommt kaufen kann und ich net in der halle der champions kam 

mitterweile ist ja neues ehrensystem mit der mann mit ehre  pvpzeug kaufen kann da hätte ich mir das pvpkakämpfe bis zum landknecht sparen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (17. Februar 2008)

ich habe bis level 25 die talente völlig ignoriert , bis ich nen anderen shadow priest gefragt hab wie er diese komische attacke mit dem strahl hinbekomme(Gedankenschinden) XD


----------



## Redspark (17. Februar 2008)

MC...geschätzte 200° Celsius....Raid steht bei Geddon zum ca 100000000sten mal

Ranorot aka Mistzwerg etc: Hutze...willst du heute mit gottfried Geddon pullen?

Hutze: Sicher Chef..sicher....

Der mutige Jäger flitzt mit seinem Pet los......

Hutze denkt: hmmmm...was´n das für´n großer Feuerelementar..is wohl en Grafikfehler....

Und in einem Anflug einiger Promille und geistiger inkontinenz wird flux die Naga names "Geddon" gepullt...

rumms bumms wipe...die hatten keine chance so überrascht wie die waren das anstelle eines Elementares

was großes grün-blaues kam

Ich hätte gerne die Gesichter gesehen als mein Gottfried mit Shazzrah im Schlepptau zurück kam....



Names des raidleaders extra geändert :-)


An dieser Stelle noch ein dickes Danke an die Gilde Anor Faron auf Kargath,
war eine super zeit bei euch...schade das sich die Wege getrennt haben.

Ranorot, du alter Bayer...dein Tag wird kommen und das in form von einem trunk aus vergorenen äpfeln...irgendwann


----------



## Èlun (17. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich wusste bis vor kurzem nicht das es eine q für den HM gibt mit dem man eine Verdammnis wache beschwören kann (weiß aber eh nicht jeder). Ich hab die bis heute noch net gemacht. 

Aber peinlicher is: 

ich hab nie auf spellhit geachtet obwohl das jeder gesagt hat.^^

ich musste kommplett ohne equip durch ganz OG laufen weil ein freund meine ganzen sachen auf die bank geegt hat und mich in Silithus abgesetzt hat.

Ich hab auf lvl 60 die Reitausbildung (560g?) gekauft und dann die q für ca 500g gemacht. Ich wusste aber nicht das die Reitausbildung in der q dabei is^^ 

Ganz am anfang von WoW wusste ich net dass ich ab lvl 6 in die "nächste Stadt" gehn muss um weiter zu lvln^^

naja gibt noch mehr^^

mfg
Èlun


----------



## Bigpoppa (17. Februar 2008)

hmmmm mein schlimmstes war... *denk*
genau.
1. mit lvl 40 oder so festzustellen, das ein schurke schlösserknacken kann *grinz*
2. hab ich einfach irgendwie immer den skill-tree geskillt... einfach nach bildchen ^^ wies am bessten aussah xD


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. Februar 2008)

mit meinem lvl 7 hunter (vor ewigen zeiten) und en lvl 6 dudu en monbrunen (für eine nachtelfenq kennter die noch mit den brunnen) gesuch, das ganze 4 stunden-.-
Danach sollten wa zu dem oberguru von den nachtelfen-.- wieder 2 stunden draufgegangen...

dann war mein hunter ansich mein größter fehltritt/griff

was soll ich nochsagen, es in einem halben jahr nur auf lvl 30 geschafft zu haben-.- mit fast täglich spielen... wtf.....


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Februar 2008)

Naja, hier eher die schönsten Dinge, die ich miterlebt habe.

- Im Geschmolzenen Kern, auf der Brücke über Golemag. Ein Jäger im TS plötzlich: "Ups". Gefolgt von einem "Oh je" von mir als Raidleiter und einem Wipe, als 3 Kernhunde, 5 Kernzerstörer, Golemag und seine zwei Schoßhunde, eine ganze Menge Feuerelementare und (wie auch immer) Sulfuron auf uns zuliefen.

- Ein Druide, der mit Level 70 im TS mitbekam, dass er einen Zauber hat, um nach Moonglade zu kommen.

- Und letztens im TS2. Der Lacher schlechthin... Ein 70er, vollkommen episch bestückt, der mit meiner kleinen Paladina in den Echsenkessel gehen wollte: "Ich such mir schonmal einen Hexenmeister für den Buff, oder hat jemand einen Wasseratmungstrank übrig?"

Mir selbst sind nur die üblichen Fehlerchen passiert. Vom "helfen" eines 60er Jägers, wie er gegen Elite-Dämonen kämpft und danach mich auf die Ignore-Liste packt (woher soll man das auch wissen mit der Quest?), vom Umskillen und vergessen, sich die entsprechenden Zauber neu zu kaufen und danach recht schlecht im Raid auszusehen oder, mit seinem ersten Charakter sich hoffnungslos über Undercity zu verlaufen und am Ende den Ruhestein zu nehmen.


----------



## Omidas (20. Februar 2008)

Bei Maulgar ist was lustiges passiert.

Die Adds werden nacheinander bekämpft und der Mage bekämpft fleißig den Magier aus der ferne und klaut fleißig das Schild. Nachdem die anderen 3 Adds down sind switchen die Fernkämpfer auch auf ihn. Im Ts wird angesagt, das wieder ein Schild gecastet wurde und das der Mage klauen soll. Und auf einmal fällt er um. Ganz verwirrt fragt der Mage ob kein Schild gecastet wurde oder ob das ein anderer Mage geklaut hätte. Frage bleibt unbeantwortet und ein anderer Mage kriegt die Agro wieder. Kampf läuft noch etwas weiter und plötzlich meldet sich der gestorbene Mage wieder:
So beim nächsten mal machen die Hunter bitte keinen Arcanen Schuss auf den Tpyen^^.

Hat ein Hunter grad mal den Buff mit Arcanen Schuss entfernt und ihn somit verrecken lassen. Naja war ja zu erwarten die Hunter sind ja eh immer schuld und diesmal sogar zu recht


----------



## L-MWarFReak (20. Februar 2008)

wieso sind hunter immer an allem schuld? ziemlich oft sinds auch heiler, tank, cc oder so was o0..

Also mein größter Fehltritt war:

Ich hab mir einen Troll erstellt und etwa bis lvl 30 gespielt danach habe ich mitbekommen das ein freund auf dem selbem server (pvp) ally spielt.. also habe ich meinen troll gelöscht und einen ally (zwerg krieger) erstellt den auf 39 gespielt und kein bock mehr auf ally gehabt xD

naja dann hieß es ally löschen hordy erstellen und nen gm anfagen ob er mir meinen char wieder erstellt (hat er zum glück gemacht D9


Und einmal gabs noch in hdw dass ich mit meinem dudu nen mage im kampf wiederbelebt habe kurz darauf is der tank verrecjt weil ich auch noch heal vergessen habe und dann.... wipe ^^


----------



## KomaKater (20. Februar 2008)

Typischer Magierfehler in den Outland instanzen ... is mir 3 oder 4 mal sogar passiert... 

im kampf lootet einer und die roll fenster poppen auf.. geschaut nur schnell überflogen und auf das healer item need gewürfelt -.-


----------



## dobro (20. Februar 2008)

ach als ich angefangen hab wow zu spielen haha (hatte nen druiden) bis lvl 20 hab ich mir gedacht wozu reppen? bär gestallt hab ich eig immer benutzt weils mir so vorkam dass ich schneller laufe, hab alle meine talent punkte bis lvl 40 in gleichgeiwcht geskillt, hatte aba feral equip (weils viel geiler aussah) und bin aba immer als heiler mit in inis...irgendwann dann mit lvl 41 hab ich mich so allmählich gewundert wie die mobs einfach nicht down gehen wollen, bei 2 mobs war eh unmöglich

hab mich dann bei meinen rl kollegen beschwert, ey wieso sagst du ich soll druide machen der kann nix, hat sich bei mir eingeloggt und erst ma ausgelacht =)


----------



## Athamis (20. Februar 2008)

Hiho...

Tja da gab es ma nen kleinen Gnom Schurken der nicht wusste wenn er was tötet das er das Geld und die items aufheben kann und verkaufen kann 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ATHAMIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> ach als ich angefangen hab wow zu spielen haha (hatte nen druiden) bis lvl 20 hab ich mir gedacht wozu reppen? bär gestallt hab ich eig immer benutzt weils mir so vorkam dass ich schneller laufe, hab alle meine talent punkte bis lvl 40 in gleichgeiwcht geskillt, hatte aba feral equip (weils viel geiler aussah) und bin aba immer als heiler mit in inis...irgendwann dann mit lvl 41 hab ich mich so allmählich gewundert wie die mobs einfach nicht down gehen wollen, bei 2 mobs war eh unmöglich
> 
> hab mich dann bei meinen rl kollegen beschwert, ey wieso sagst du ich soll druide machen der kann nix, hat sich bei mir eingeloggt und erst ma ausgelacht =)



Ich komm mit feral equip und bär form und schreibe soviele zeilen in einer wie ich will kid killa. Kollegah ftw   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (20. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich komm mit feral equip und bär form und schreibe soviele zeilen in einer wie ich will kid killa. Kollegah ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha xD


----------



## Arakon79 (21. Februar 2008)

Ausspruch eines kleinen (meinem) Schurkentwinks in der ersten Ini: "jaja Kopfnuss kann ich schon!" und dem Mob schwups nen Solaplexus verpasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (21. Februar 2008)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Ging mir auch oft genug so Denke des is ein typisches Mage Problem



japp isses ^^ ok ich hab mir inzwischen für besonders flamende members auch ein kleines makro gebaut die bekommen halt dann den standarttext "hier entsteht eine tür nach schatt..." aber die freun sich dann immer wenn sie auf der exodar rauskommen ^^ die "netten" members warn ich immer vor *ggg*

aund das mit dem blinzeln neben sheep kommt mir bekannt vor... den fehler hab ich auch gemacht... danach lag dann der feuerschlag daneben... war auch nich gut -.-


----------



## web189 (22. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mal in BWL den 2. Boss mit dem Leerwandler gepullt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  War ne Klasse Stimmung danach im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (22. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mit lvl 52 auf Demon umgeskillt. Bis lvl 60 wunderten mein lvl-Partner und ich uns immer, warum die Wache so schlecht Aggro hält... Hab vergessen Seelenpein zu kaufen...


----------



## Kulmaro (22. Februar 2008)

Vor en paar Wochen im Alteractal...

Wir (Ally) kämpfen gerade zu 6th gegen ca 15 hordis..ich (jäger) merke es ist aussichtslos und verwende "tot stellen" , zu meiner überraschung wird von mir abgelassen...ich denke mir soooo jetzt schön abwarten und dann abhauen, blöd nur das die hordler erstmal die stellung halten...dann weichen sie ein paar meter zurück ..ich so:da ist meine chance, gehe aus dem tot stellen raus und springe von der Brücke.....hatte aber leider nicht mehr soooviel leben und sprang in den tot, den hordis und einigen meiner Fraktion hats gefallen. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (22. Februar 2008)

sollte das ein angriff gegen hordis sein? xD

Bei mir war es im alterac kurz vor der schlacht vom mount abzuspringen und schreckensgeheul ins nichts zu casten ^^ (in letzer zeit)

aber insgesamt galube ich war es als ich ganz am anfang von tirisfal nach westliche durch gewipted bin bis ich meinen ruhesein benützt hatte und wieder in deathknell war xD


----------



## Elauriel (22. Februar 2008)

oh man mir passiert immer mal wieder eine sache:

Heal equip anhaben beim tanken mit meinem Dudu :-)

Das beste war aber das eine mal in hdz 2: ich hab grad mal wieder was beim Healequip geschaut (irgendein item vergleichen) und schwups war das nächste Portal da und ich hab vergessen mich umzuziehen.
naja kurz vorm Endboss meinte dann der Priester (er war aus der Gilde die anderen 3 waren random): aber für den Endboss ziehste mal wieder dein Tankequip an , ok? :-)

Naja großes rumgestaune im TS von den drei randoms und ein riesen lol und rofl im /G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seitdem tanke ich hdz 2 übrigens nurnoch in meinem Katzenequip wenn mein Lieblingspriest dabei is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was glaub ich jedem Mage schonmal passiert ist:

Elauriel: jaja ich mach euch ein Portal nach Shattrat
Group: boah super danke 
*zauber zauber --> Elauriel steht in shattrat die gruppe noch in DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ups ^^

LG

EL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2008)

In Kara nach Kurator. Wir waren 2 Hexer in der Gruppe uns war gerade Pause. Alos Wettrennen mit dem Auge wer kommt weiter bevor er von den Monstern gekillt wird.

Da haben wir herausgefunden das man auch mit dem Auge pullen kann (ist aber erst nach ein paar Versuchen passiert) und so auch wipen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein paar Wochen später war ich alleine dabei und habs noch einaml geschaft.

Seit da hies es immer. Wenn auch nur einer von euch das Auge rausholt wird er gekickt.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> In Kara nach Kurator. Wir waren 2 Hexer in der Gruppe uns war gerade Pause. Alos Wettrennen mit dem Auge wer kommt weiter bevor er von den Monstern gekillt wird.
> 
> Da haben wir herausgefunden das man auch mit dem Auge pullen kann (ist aber erst nach ein paar Versuchen passiert) und so auch wipen kann.
> 
> ...




Also das könnte glatt mit passiert sein =) Kann man mit dem Auge von Kilrogg echt pullen?

naja, ich war ca. lvl 20-25 als ich gemerkt hab dass ich beim Hexer mehr als nur ein Seelensplitter dabei haben kann. War immer bissi blöd als Hexer Mobs im Dämmerwald mit meinem Imp zu verkloppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Verließ wollte auf einmal jeder in der Grp n Gesundheitsstein und ich meinte ganz kühl: "Ich kann immer nur einem einen geben, man kann nur einen Splitter haben also kann ich auch nur ein GS verteilen - Ende!" Bis ich dann von dem Mage der dabei war aufgeklärt wurde, den der große Bruder vom Mage war n WL


----------



## MadMax24 (22. Februar 2008)

ich musste mal von Darnassus nach Stormwind, zwecks einer Questabgabe, ich war damals ne junge hübsche Schurkin mit lvl 16. Ich also mir ne Route gesucht über Auberdine, Haven von Menethil, durch's Sumpfland durch über Loch Modan ins Ödland. Dort bin ich dann in einer Tour durch von (??) Monstern gekillt worden. Nach ca. 4h war ich dann ziemlich frustriert und hatte absolute keine lust mehr. Zum Glück hat ein erfahrener Spieler dann erbarmen mit mir und hat mir erzählt, das man von Irenforge aus viel geschickter mit der Tiefenbahn nach Stormwind kommt.

Ich fühlte mich dann ganz schön dumm.....


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Februar 2008)

bei einem Gruul ffa aus versehen die falsche taste und nicht Fluch der Pein sondern Fluch der Tollkühnheit auf Gruul gesetzt, beim 12 wachesen......

Den Tank hats gefreut.......
aber nicht sehr lange


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> bei einem Gruul ffa aus versehen die falsche taste und nicht Fluch der Pein sondern Fluch der Tollkühnheit auf Gruul gesetzt, beim 12 wachesen......
> 
> Den Tank hats gefreut.......
> aber nicht sehr lange


ui das ist übel

wieviel Damage hat er bekommen?


----------



## Menora (22. Februar 2008)

erster char lvl 31 priester war der festen überzeugung das mir kreuzfahrer aufm stab was bringt (der stab hatte nurn nahkampfproc) und ich mit dem hauptsächlich im nahkampf war

das allergeilste war aber als ich mitm shadow priest (kurator hervorrufung) mich mit nem schattenwort: tod
selbst geonehittet hab


----------



## Yoranox (22. Februar 2008)

Mein dad,ebenfalls zocker,als maintank in SSC bei lurker.Ich sitz neben ihm,lurker 20%,*gähn* ich strecke mich auf einmal machts klick und der pc ist aus....zu weit gestreckt und steckerleiste ausgeklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sicherer whipe und ich hatte 20 neue freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später in ZA 1. boss kriegertank und druidentank beide  full epic.
nach 10 wipes fällt dem druiden auf das er noch einen weiteren spott außer dem 5 min cd massen spott kann und das mit dem phasenwechsel doch einfacher geht als immer die aggro manuel zu übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich in Kara schaue nach was wir im schach-event haben und ziehe equip aus renn rein und sehe romeo und juliane.ich sterbe und werde gerezzt. alles rennt rein und einer pullt aber ich war noch nich fertig mit dem anziehen...aber gemerkt hab ich nichts bis im ts der satz "sag mal wieso kämpfst du eigentlich ohne hose" fiel....


----------



## Shênya (22. Februar 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> bei einem Gruul ffa aus versehen die falsche taste und nicht Fluch der Pein sondern Fluch der Tollkühnheit auf Gruul gesetzt, beim 12 wachesen......
> 
> Den Tank hats gefreut.......
> aber nicht sehr lange



den find ich hammer xD Würd mich auch intressieren wieviel dmg der tank da abgekriegt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein grösster Fauxpas.. hmm *nachdenk* ... als ich mit meinem first char mit lvl 10 gemerkt hab, dass es fähigkeiten zum einsetzen gibt >.< von da an ging das lvln wesentlich besser xD


----------



## Codon (22. Februar 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*




Tut mir ja leid dir das mitteilen zu müssen, aber ja.. gibt es wirklich. Manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *hüstel*


----------



## Dagrolian (22. Februar 2008)

ich habe neulich mit meinem jäger beim lootreaver mit "aspekt der viper" anstatt mit irreführung gepullt (die buttons liegen bei mir übereinander, die icons sehen sich ja iiirgendwie ähnlich und ich habe mich schlichtweg verklickt ohne es zu merken) - als dann die mobs auf mich gestürmt sind, habe ich mich mal ganz fix totgestellt. der raid hat es überlegt und herzlich gelacht als ich es gebeichtet habe. 

seitdem wird so ziemlich bei jedem pull über irreführung deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass es vielleicht ein anderer jäger machen sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cu
dagro


----------



## Deadwool (22. Februar 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Also das könnte glatt mit passiert sein =) Kann man mit dem Auge von Kilrogg echt pullen?


Eigentlich kann man mit dem Auge genausowenig pullen wie mit der Schlangenfalle. Das Auge bekommt zwar die Aggro vom Mob, diese geht aber nicht auf den Verursacher über wenn es zerstört wird, oder die Schlangen tot sind.

Allerdings bewegt sich der Mob ja auf das Auge zu wenn es aggro bekommt. Dabei kann es passieren dass ein Spieler ohne eigenes zutun in den Aggrobereich gerät. Das führt dann zu einem netten body-pull   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sonixx- (22. Februar 2008)

da fällt mir doch auch glatt was ein:
nach den ersten paar mal hatte ich es auch mal endlich geschafft in der kriegshymnenschlucht die fahne der allys zu ergattern und sprinte schnell zu unserer zurück, nur leider hat das mit dem abgeben nicht so funktioniert. nachdem ich mich im chat beschwert habe das ich die fahne nicht abgeben kann und ob das vielleicht ein bug ist wurde ich dann aufgeklärt das das nur geht wenn unsere eigene fahne auch da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disaster740 (22. Februar 2008)

jojo , mir sind auch schon so n paar dumme sachen passiert , 

als erstes bin ich mit 2 kollegen die ganze tiefenbahn durchgelaufen weil wir nich wussten wann die mal wiederkommt , zum glück kannte ich die funktion "folgen" schon xD

....

vor n paar monaten in mechanar : warum bekommt der tank soviel dmg ... komme garnich mitm heilen hinterher .. dann nachdem der tank tot war merkte ich das ich mich selber im target hatte und die ganze zeit mich selber geheilt hatte -.- ...


----------



## Pumajäger (22. Februar 2008)

Ich habe lange nicht begriffen das man in die BANK selber was hineinlegen kann. Ich habe immer Tachen dort zugekauft und das was hineingelegt. Aber das wurde dann teuer und ich dachte mir die Bank ist voll der beschiss.^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Februar 2008)

Wie hart Gruul danach zugeschlagen hat weiß ich nicht mehr, aber der Hatefulltank ist instant umgekipt nachdem er den schlag sonst immer locker ausgehalten hat.

Kommentar der Tanks zu meiner Aktion:
Wir wussten immer das Hexer Sadisten sind aber das geht dann doch zuweit.


----------



## Grinsedrache (22. Februar 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wie hart Gruul danach zugeschlagen hat weiß ich nicht mehr, aber der Hatefulltank ist instant umgekipt nachdem er den schlag sonst immer locker ausgehalten hat.
> 
> Kommentar der Tanks zu meiner Aktion:
> Wir wussten immer das Hexer Sadisten sind aber das geht dann doch zuweit.



lol xD der Satz is genial ^^

Eine Sache, wo ich ehrlich schmunzeln musste : 
stehe gerade in Tanaris in der Schotbucht und angle vor mich hin. Jemand sucht schwarze Perlen. Mal ein Whisper rübergehauen : hab 4 Perlen( Schildkröten ^^), kannste geschenkt haben wenn du sie dir abholst. Naja, Koords geklärt, er kam vorbei und holte sie sich. 20 Minuten später : wie komme ich in die Sengende Schlucht ? Erklärt, erzählt : da musste hin, da hoch, da is ein Flugpunkt, zur Schlucht gehste... blablabla. Antwort : Rotkammgebirge ?!!! wo isn das ? 
Lvl 51 und wusste nicht, wo das Rotkammgebirge ist  oO und das war sein Ernst. 2 seiner Kumpels wussten es auch nicht.. also Gruppe und von Sturmwind aus die ganze Meierei abgeritten, Flugpunkte geholt, Landschaft gezeigt - und innerlich geschmunzelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeress (22. Februar 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man mit dem Auge genausowenig pullen wie mit der Schlangenfalle. Das Auge bekommt zwar die Aggro vom Mob, diese geht aber nicht auf den Verursacher über wenn es zerstört wird, oder die Schlangen tot sind.
> 
> Allerdings bewegt sich der Mob ja auf das Auge zu wenn es aggro bekommt. Dabei kann es passieren dass ein Spieler ohne eigenes zutun in den Aggrobereich gerät. Das führt dann zu einem netten body-pull
> 
> ...


Man kann auf jeden Fall mit dem Auge pullen.
Habs mit meinem Hexer schon mal ausprobiert und es auch schon in mehrern Videos gesehen (z.B. wo der eine Hexer Slavepens hero solo macht, da pullt der den Endboss mit dem Auge).


----------



## Minousch (3. Mai 2008)

es ist auch seehr peinlich, wenn man im raid gefragt wird wird warum die gelben steinchen die man gesocelt hat denn + stärke haben. für einen WL eher untauglich
und dann stellt man fest das die richtigen steine im equip des kriegers stecken und er plötzlich + zauberschaden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (3. Mai 2008)

pet freilassen, bevor man wo runterspringt.... peinlich
irgendwann mal vergessen, den folianten zu kaufen, wichtel zu vergessen. "wieso kriegen wir denn so wenig hp durch deinen wicht?"....


----------



## Epicor (3. Mai 2008)

@all
Wenn man den Ruhestein "verliert" kann man sich in jedem Gasthaus einen neuen holen - ich glaube sogar gratis.

Einer meiner größten Peinlichkeiten war glaub ich, dass ich als Pala mit LvL25 Lederrüstung getragen habe... als ich dann mal tanken wollte in ner Ini, haben sie mich dann drauf angeredet, weil ich vl. 500 rüssi hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (3. Mai 2008)

Hab mit Lvl 35 gemerkt, dass Questen schneller als Grinden geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (3. Mai 2008)

Das mit dem ruhestein is mir auch mal passiert dass ich den aus platzgründen weggeworfen habe und dann verzweifelt nicht wusste wo es einen neuen gibt...habe es aber recht schnell herausgefunden...


----------



## ravenFlasH (3. Mai 2008)

Dass ich meinen Druid auf Gleichgewicht geskillt habe, doch als dann  in der Katzenform war, und mich dann gefragt habe:"Da muss man doch mehr rausholen können?!"
Bis mich nen Gildenkollege drauf angesprochen hatte..
Schon ein bisschen her... ;D


----------



## Mace (3. Mai 2008)

t0 setboni vom hexer..das mit dem fear...kam in ZG nich so gut an.. :-(


----------



## Mace (3. Mai 2008)

ich dachte früher es wäre ein bug das man zweihandwaffen nicht zeitgleich mit einem schild tragen konnte..und ich wunderte mich immer wieso rechts immer dieses rote männchen abgebildet war..(repkosten ftw)^^


----------



## PriZon (3. Mai 2008)

> ich hab erst mit lvl 50 buffed genutzt^^ biggrin.gif



haha "Made My Day" ich bin vorher auch nur so rumgeirrt und wusste teils nicht wo die Quests sind, bzw wo ich diese dann wieder abgebe Buffed hat mir bei lvl 50 rum auch sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blezzed (3. Mai 2008)

tjo ich hab mit lvl 30 ma jmd in die grp invitet für die q in TN wo man den elite panther im käfig legen muss. jo hab ihn jedenfalls die ganze zeit zugelabert und wunderte mich warum er nicht antwortete. die krönung waren dann die worte "du bist aber nicht sonderlich gesprächig hmm?" - bis ich dann gemerkt hab dassich im kampflog war


----------



## Öbelix1 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem rouge erst auf lvl 50 gelernt das ich anderes ausser dolche tragen kann


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal eine kleine Schurkin, die keinen Sinn im schlossknacken sah... als dann mit 70 eine truhe zu war und der Skill auf 80 waren alle sauer.
Und diese schurkin merkte erst kurz vor 50, dass alleine grinden nicht so viel bringt wie questen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Mai 2008)

lol ich weiß noch ganz genau ^^ mein Jäger (ka mehr auf welchem LvL er war, hab ihn nich weitergespielt ^^°).
Ich ging mit meinem Jäger (mit Pet) in die HDW und in der Ini war es auf einmal weg, ich wusste nicht was los war bis mich einer fragte ob ich es  auch regelmäßig gefüttert hätte lol xDDDD....naja wusste nich dass man das machen muss.

Jäger die zweite: Und als ich mir dann vor HDW ein neues besorgt habe waren wir nun in dieser Ini und ab einem bestimmten abschnitt konnte man von oben nach unten zu diesem Wasser springen...und wieder fragte man mich wo mein Pet denn ist und kurz darauf sah ich es auch...mit der halben ini am Hintern ^^°.

Und was vom Schami: Mit meinem Schami in Strath (lvl 70er Pferdfarmrun) und ich zünde mein Erdelementar und nach dem kampf gingen wir weiter bis wir kurze Zeit später die halbe Ini hinter uns hatten lol das Ele is Amok gelaufen und hat gepullt ^^°.


----------



## m3s0r (3. Mai 2008)

Mein erster Charakter - ein Paladin - war eine reine Katastrophe.

1. Ich war bis zum 42. level mit Eifer dabei, Geld für ein Mount zu sparen. Bis mir dann jemand gesagt hat, dass  ich es als Pala für lau bekomme.

2. Bis etwa level 40 habe ich Gegenstände getragen, bei denen ich mir dachte: Och, das klingt ja ganz gut...Beweglichkeit habe ich so wenig. Ich habe alles getragen: Stoff, Schwere Rüstung, leder...bis mich dann bei einer Gruppen q in Burg Stromgarde jemand gefragt hat, warum ich denn keine Platte trage.

3. Richturteil habe ich mit 60 entdeckt.

Gott, war ich blöde :-).


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

Ich ass während des Dunkelmond-Jahrmarktes zu viel Zuckerwatte und liess mich anschliessend mit dieser Kanone in die Luft katapultieren. Nach dem Flug genehmigte ich mir ein nach dem Anschein nach nicht mehr ganz frisches Ogerbräu. Allerdings tat das meinem empfindlichen Magen nicht sehr gut. Also verdrückte ich mich vorerst mal auf einer dieser winzigen Holzhäuschen. Allerdings mieden mich darauf die meisten der Besucher - keine Ahnung warum...
Darauf ging es mir besser, ich traf nämlich eine nette Priesterin, die aus der Kathedrale Sturmwinds enfloh, um im hektischen Trubel zu genesen. Sie versprach mir eine angeblich besonders wirksame medizin, die sie in Freundeskreisen auch "Schattenwort: Schmerz" nannte. Tja, wo sollte da der Haken sein, dachte ich mir und liess mich sehr fachkundig verarzten. 
Es brennt heute noch nach. -.-
Anschliessend traf ich einige Orks die die festliche Unterhaltung stören wollten und ich als ganz liebes Individuum wollte mit sozialen Worten ebenso gesinnte Früchte ernten. Die Antwort sollte an dieser Stelle lieber zensiert werden.
...und so landete ich im königlichen Krankenflügel Sturmwinds wo mich einige sehr reizvolle Damen, Priesterinenn genannt, verarzten wollten.
Da sah ich doch promt jene sehr hilfsbereite Dame vom Jahrmarkt... voller Tatendrang wollte sie sich um mich kümmern. Sie verschrieb mir je einmal "Schattenwort: Schmerz"... -.-

Voller Zorn aber auch gebeutelt konnte ich der ach so nett gemeinten Folter entkommen und bat um eine Audienz bei diesem kleinen Wichtel... wie hiess er nochmal? Wrynn? Egal... auf jeden Fall stand da neben ihm eine merkwürdige Dame, die sich doch just in dem Moment in ein komisches lilanes, geflügeltes, mit aussergewöhnlich feurigem Atem gesegnetes Wesen verwandelte und den Thronsaal gehörig aufmischte.
Ich als kleiner Gnom wurde dann nach dem grausamen Gemetzel und so zwischen dem linken Backenzahn dieser Kreatur und einem merkwürdig riechenden rötlich schimmernden, zähflüssigen Schlamm geborgen.

Geschickt wurde ich zum königlichen Krankenflügel Sturmwinds...
Da traf ich eine sehr nette Dame die sich sogleich mir zuwandte und mich fachkundig verarztete... -.-


----------



## Wynillo (3. Mai 2008)

Es sind vielleicht harmlose sachen.. weil so sachen wie.. mit 50 oder so erst zu checken das man alleine portale machen kann oder krieger ein paar quests machen müssen für ne andere kampfstellung so sachen sind mir nicht passiert xD

also es war mal ein kleiner hexer....

.. der verstand erst mit lvl 9 das man sachen verkaufen kann, statt sie immer raus zu werfen weil der inventar voll is..xD

.. der mit lvl 18 endlich mal eingesehen hat.. dass ein seelengebundener gegenstand nicht verkauf oder verschenkbar is..

.. der mit lvl 15 herausgefunden hat.. dass man auf das bildchen der anderen person rechtsklicken muss um ihn anzuflüstern ihn einzuladen oder mit der person zu handeln..

.. der mit lvl 13 es endlich mal akzeptiert hat.. dass ein hexer keine zweihandschwerter oder so tragen kann.. xD

ja so sachen sind mir passiert.. da war ich auch ziemlich neu im game.. wusste nich viel xD


----------



## Hasska12 (3. Mai 2008)

Hab mir mal die gesammten mats für brustschutz des schattenschleichers gefarmt also 12urerde 12urschatten 16seelenstoffballen und 2urnether und es an nen total fremden geschickt zum glück war der 30tage nicht on^^ so hab ich meine post wiederbekommen puhhh.... glück

PS. meine gesammten freunde und gilde haben sich einen moant über mich lustig gemacht ^^

(zurecht)


----------



## Suina (3. Mai 2008)

Naja da ich Wow durch einen Freund angefangen habe, hatte ich einiges schon gewusst (ruhestein, die ganzn sachen mit der rüssi usw.)
aber es war ma in nem kararun beim prinzen... alles ging gut die infernals landeteten gut, wir erreichten die 3. phase wo er die waffen freilässt und die auch schon bald auf nem stoffie waren...
ich natürlich drauf reagiert wollte ihm "Segen des schutzes" geben... klicke also ihn im raidframe an und cast den sds. auf einma kommt der Prinz angerannt und zerreisst den Raid während ich mit schrecken feststellen musste das ich irgendwie den betroffenen caster ned richtig oder daneben (ich werds nie rausfinden^^) geklickt hab und natürlich noch den tank im target hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is so ziemlich das schlimmste was mir je passiert is^^


----------



## Abis (3. Mai 2008)

Alloha

mir sind schon so viele Fehltritte passiert, hab alles erfolgreich verdrängt.
Was mir aber im gedächtnis geblieben ist war eine sehr lustige Runde im Bg Kriegshymnenschlacht.

Ich, Magier, kolleg von mir holy priest. Stehen zusammen vor dem Tunnel.
Kamm ein Krieger vorbei und wisperte mich an.
Kommt mit, da kommen gerade 5 mobs den Hügel runter. Ich tanke, priest soll heilen und ich dann dmg mache.
Ich hab dann per TS meinem Kollege bescheid gesagt. Er lachte schon aber wir sind dann mit.
Am ende haben wir dann alle Staub gefressen. 
Der Krieger wispert mich wieder an und meinte, sry weiß auch nicht was passiert ist konnte aber die Aggro nicht halten.

Fand das super lustig.

Und wenn er nicht Dreck frisst, dann tankt er immer noch im bg


----------



## Chrissian (3. Mai 2008)

Haha voll lustig....-.-

Voll lustig,wenn man in ner Schlacht angreift und dann verliert,ich würd ma sagen 50:50.

Was mir eher Sorgen macht,dass du die PvP Gegener als Mobs bezeichnest


----------



## Mikaster (3. Mai 2008)

Abis schrieb:


> Alloha
> 
> mir sind schon so viele Fehltritte passiert, hab alles erfolgreich verdrängt.
> Was mir aber im gedächtnis geblieben ist war eine sehr lustige Runde im Bg Kriegshymnenschlacht.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Chrissian schrieb:


> Haha voll lustig....-.-
> 
> Voll lustig,wenn man in ner Schlacht angreift und dann verliert,ich würd ma sagen 50:50.
> 
> Was mir eher Sorgen macht,dass du die PvP Gegener als Mobs bezeichnest


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da ist der warrie ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab mal veruscht mit nem lvl 13 gnom von theramore aus nach gadgetzan zu laufen... bin in den tausend nadel gescheitert
nach 5 mal sterben und immerwieder zur leiche rennen ist mir in den sinn gekommen das ich ja villeicht zu dem geistheiler in tanaris latschen könnte... gesagt getan bloss als ich inkauf nahm das meine rüssi beschädigt wird und bla bla bla.... ZACK saß ich wieder in den tausend nadeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauke-Malfurion (3. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner magier mit dem namen Sàmual der wusste bis lvl 24 nicht das man rüstung repariern kann und dachte man bräuchte immer eine  neue somit war sein konto immer bei null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (3. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht was denn grüne Items so besonderes bringen sollten und hab immer nur auf den Rüstungswert geschaut. Auf Level 20 wurde ich den Todesmienen irgendwann mal gefragt warum zu Teufel ich nur 380HP hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha ^^
same


----------



## Tergenna (3. Mai 2008)

<<<Die Schurkin, die bis kral nicht wusste, dass man außer humanoiden niemanden stunnen kann,
die vom Immersangwald durch die pestländer bis UC laufen wollte,
bis lvl 30 nicht wusste was dd bedeutet oder tank und von schlossknacken keine ahnung hatte.
und die gerade eine SMS geschrieben hat, als sie in uldaman eigentlich mitkämpfen sollte^^
Ach ja, und die nicht wusste, dass es Ragefirechasm gab, bis mich ein lowie in Og angesprochen hat, ob ich ihn ziehen könnte^^ Das war peinlich, aber jetzt kann ich die auswendig!


----------



## Yuukami (3. Mai 2008)

mhh mit meinem aller ersten cahr (priester) erst mit 38 gerafft das ich auch andere buffen kann


----------



## Jinmago (3. Mai 2008)

Ein buchstäblicher Fehltritt ist mir mal in MC auf der Brücke bei Golemag passiert, nachdem ich ausm fear kam und nen Schritt zu weit nach vorn gelaufen bin...


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (3. Mai 2008)

Der größte Fehltritt war das sich mein Magier "selbstständig"(irgendeine aktionstaste drücken)^^ macht und sich dann in 1000 meter höhe vom Flugmount stürzt und in den Tod fiel. Das geschah ihm sogar 4mal...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG

Wodka


----------



## Dedak (3. Mai 2008)

mein krieger hat mit lvl 28 erst gelernt das es quests gibt hab vorher nur mobs gehauen das war hart xD


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (3. Mai 2008)

ein armer kleiner (damals) Menschen Pala wollte einst Azeroth erkunden. Aufhalten konnten ihn erst die wachen in orgrimmar


----------



## fuQer (3. Mai 2008)

als ich in den pestländern unterwegs war, hab ich den zauber vom prietser "verblassen" entdeckt...

joa, nur halb gelesen, super ein zauber der mit 8 sekunden lang unsichtbar macht, angeschmissen und ab in die nächst mobgruppe gerannt...

joa, die haben mich so auseinander genommen, das ich seitdem immer genau nachgelesen habe


----------



## *Thunderstruk* (3. Mai 2008)

Mein erster Char (ein Hunter) der genial geskillt war(solche tollen sachen wie schneller laufen und mehr rüssie) ging auf max int und willenskraft!
Int damit ihc viel mana hab brauchte ja ohne beweglichkeit immer ziemlihc lange und wille damit ich auch wieder reggen kann!


----------



## Mishua (3. Mai 2008)

na super....

ich wusste solange nich was dieser dumme stein im inventar sollte, 

bis ich wissen wollte, wo die blutelfen sind (ich kam nich drauf mir selber einen zu erstellen)
da bin ich , als orc hunter, zum zepplienturm gegangen und bin zum ersten besten zeppe hingelaufen...wo kam ich raus? genau!..Grom'Gol...mein freund meinte: da bisde falsch, und bin auf halben weg runtergesprungen...platsch..hey bob...kam mein freund her , level 10 priester damals und wir gingen bis nach gromgol in fester überzeugung das wir da hilfe bekämen xD...
dann ist er auf die briliante idee gekommen den ruhestein zu benutzen und wir waren wieder am anfang^^

MfG Mishua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirdyHarry (3. Mai 2008)

mein größter fauxpas war wohl als ich mit meinem zwergenjäger nach donnerfels wollte um nen quest für nen hg was ich haben wollte zu machen, da ich bis dahin dachte hordler terrotorium wäre die scherbenwelt xD
hab mich ziemlich gewundert als ich auf einma an der grenze zum brachland  die hordler npcs da standen


----------



## Mastek (3. Mai 2008)

ich sollte einem mob ne kopfnuss geben und hab vergessen in verstohlenheit zu gehen und hab nen nice bodypull gemacht^^


----------



## cy.raptor (4. Mai 2008)

es war einmal ein kleiner schurke namens drizztdourdn der mal im brass statt aufs gift im rucksack auf den entzaubern-button in der aktionsleiste und danach auf seine phantomklinge klickte. tja, ich hatte dann nen blauen splitter mehr aber auch ein blaues schwert weniger ... war der brüller unter meinen freunden^^


----------



## Thromkal (4. Mai 2008)

Als ich vor gut 2 1/2 Jahren meinen ersten Char erstellt habe, habe ich erst ca. mit lvl 45 festgestellt das es in Instanzen ja viel besseres Zeug gibt als von den Mobs draußen. Ich habe die ganze Zeit nur durch Questen gelevelt und mich immer gefragt wie ich denn fünf Leute für eine Instanz finden soll. Ich habe die "wer" funktion noch nicht kennen gelernt -.-
Das wars! Ansonsten habe ich nie bei irgendwas gepatzt xD


----------



## Ymenia (7. Mai 2008)

woohoo grad letzte Tage ist mir in der Dampfkammer (bissl Ruf farmen und so) mit der Schurkin noch ein lacher passiert.

Mobgruppe vor der Kreuzung 2./3. Boss. Die Zeichen sitzen, ich lauf los zum Nussen. Nuss saß ich hab gewartet, dass der Krieger pullt. Nichts passierte. Ich setz die Nuss nach und will nur die Ansicht etwas drehen um zu sehen was der so lange macht...tjoar da hat sich meine Rechte Maustaste ein wenig selbstständig gemacht und genau den eben genussten Mob geklickt. Autsch!


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Is total peinlich aber ich nenn es einfach mal...

Ich weiss nicht wie das Quest heisst bei dem vor Kara die Ringe bekommt bzw. aussuchen kann.
(Hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein)

Aufjedenfall hab ichs mir nicht durchgelsen und das Falsch Quest für die Falsche Epische Belohung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reschtschreibfehler etc. macht die Uhrzeit


----------



## Hattua (7. Mai 2008)

Moin,

tja, ich habe einige Klöpse im Angebot (spiele erst seit Dezember, WoW ist mein erstes MMORPG):

- Mein Hexer wurde mit Lvl 38 (ca.) angewispert, ob er jemand Porten könnte. Antwort: "Das kann ich noch nicht..." Dann hat mir der Portsuchende erklärt, dass ich das schon kann und wie das geht... Macht doch ab und zu Sinn, nach dem Lehrerbesuch mal das Zauberbuch RICHTIG durchzublättern.
- Der gleiche Hexer hat mit Lvl 61 einen GM angeschrieben, weil nach Abgabe von 8 Murlocaugen für die Seher die Ruf-Zahlen unter "Seher: Hasserfüllt" hoch statt runter gehen... Musste ja ein Fehler sein: Quest erfüllt und der Hass wird grösser???
- Ratet mal welcher Hexer sich ab und an mit noch auf Aggro gestelltem Leerwandler vor eine Ini porten lässt. Wo natürlich auch Horde steht... Daher die Info: Liebe Hordler auf Kult der Verdammten, wenn Euch ein blauer Müllsack der Hattua gehört irgendwo nervt, schimpft ruhig mit mir. Oder haut mich um, ich habs mit Sicherheit verdient... :-/

Bitte lachen Sie JETZT...

Grüsse

Hattua


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Mai 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ich ass während des Dunkelmond-Jahrmarktes zu viel Zuckerwatte und liess mich anschliessend mit dieser Kanone in die Luft katapultieren. Nach dem Flug genehmigte ich mir ein nach dem Anschein nach nicht mehr ganz frisches Ogerbräu. Allerdings tat das meinem empfindlichen Magen nicht sehr gut. Also verdrückte ich mich vorerst mal auf einer dieser winzigen Holzhäuschen. Allerdings mieden mich darauf die meisten der Besucher - keine Ahnung warum...
> Darauf ging es mir besser, ich traf nämlich eine nette Priesterin, die aus der Kathedrale Sturmwinds enfloh, um im hektischen Trubel zu genesen. Sie versprach mir eine angeblich besonders wirksame medizin, die sie in Freundeskreisen auch "Schattenwort: Schmerz" nannte. Tja, wo sollte da der Haken sein, dachte ich mir und liess mich sehr fachkundig verarzten.
> Es brennt heute noch nach. -.-
> Anschliessend traf ich einige Orks die die festliche Unterhaltung stören wollten und ich als ganz liebes Individuum wollte mit sozialen Worten ebenso gesinnte Früchte ernten. Die Antwort sollte an dieser Stelle lieber zensiert werden.
> ...


nett geschrieben danke für die mühe hat mir den start in den tag versüßt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neulich ist mir wieder en Fehltritt passiert. Ich wollte doch tatsächlich in dm tanken!! Ich Krieger lvl 19 deff skillung schild schwert wunderbar. Gruppe gefunden!!! Bestehend aus einem dudu (heiler), Paladina(prot war aber fürs dmg machen eingeteilt), hexer (der fragte bevor er aderlass benutzte und sonst sowie so sich auskannte), ein völlig verplanter Hunter um den sich mein Fehltritt dreht!

Dieser hunter gehörte zu der einen sorte Huntern, den überflüssigen. er war wohl schon 1 mal in dm drinnen meinte er wäre der pro. er trug mehr sachen mit int als mit bew. nun gut dachte ich kann ja net so schlimm werden. wir sind in der ini drinn. Verteidigungshaltung an und erst mal locker 3-4 non elite pullen donnerknall dann passt das schon. denkste! bevor ich pullen konnte kam der erste pfeil und noch einer und noch einer. 6 Gegner down puhhh....  ich weißte in algemeiner Form noch mal darauf hin dass ich tanke damit ich auch pulle. nun ja ersten beiden elite, kein problem gehe ich sie mal antanken. Arkaner schuß zischt an mir vorbei, genauso wie eine knurrende katze. Der dudu war auf zack, glück für uns. Ich ganz tief eingeatmet und in völliger ruhe: Bitte Knurren aus und lass mich pullen. 
Ok es ging bis zum ersten boss. Ich hatte gerade viele Mobs gepullt, der Hexer sowie der dudu waren oom, paladin halb, hunter noch fast volles mana. ich sehe grad mein "satt" bonus is weg schnell was nachlegen. Ich sietze mit dem rücken zu boss, als er auch scon auf uns zu kam. Ratet mal warum, genau. ich mit letztes gefecht und dem pet den boss abspotend  getankt, überlebt puhh! kleine pause. ich ging langsam ins leichte flamen über während ich mich richtig mit dem pala über den hunter das maul zeriss. natürlich dachte nur ich mal wieder an die pat-.- 
na ja das ganze ging so weiter... im raum mit dem schredder meinte der hunter gleich hab ich ne überraschung! ich befürchtete schlimmes. Er legte eine feuerfalle (ich spiele einen 68 hunter was fürne überraschung)!!! ok nach dem ich die aggro von diesem pet net runterbekam hab ich mich daneben gesetzt und der hunter tankte die ini. Dank unserem Heiler is ihm das auch gelungen ohne tode bis! zu greenskin. war ich happy als der hunter mal starb. Einsicht? nein danke! cleef haben wa auch down bekommen nach dem er lag gelootet und ab aufs rad-> adds zerflügen hunter, was fürn schauspiel. 

Nun ja mein fehltritt?? öhm dem hunter zu erklären wie das spiel funts und mit einer randomgruppe in eine instans zu gehen mit der erwartung, die können das schon

hmm wenn ich mir das so ansehe is das eher en kleiner wihne post sry... aber ich hab soviel geschrieben den will ich jetzt auch posten.^^


----------



## Valanihirae (7. Mai 2008)

Hat zwar nix mit WoW zutun, aber auf einem Turnier für Call of Duty2 in Antwerpen (Belgien) hab ich mein Team zum Wahnsinn getrieben... Ich hatte auf F9 den Maprestart, und wir waren gerade in der letzten Runde und an defusen (Bombe entschärfen, jupp in CoD kann man das auch, nennt sich Seek&Destroy ;P) - ich wollte nur schonmal vom Server, weil ich ja wusste dass wir schon gewonnen haben (= Alle Gegner tot, entschärfungsbalken am Anschlag, massig Zeit^^) - wollte F10 drücken, da ich auf der Taste mein /disconnect habe... "Hmmmm irgendwas passt hier nicht... wieso beendet mein CoD nicht?"...Nachdem ich dann aus meinem Trauma, worinnen ich ahnte, was ich soeben getan hatte herausgerissen wurde - von sehr lauten Schreien nach meinem Namen und begeistertem Klatschen der Gegner - lief ich natürlich erstmal zum Moderator an der Leinwand und erklärte meinen Fehler. Den Win haben wir zum Glück trotzdem gutgeschrieben bekommen, nur der Schock meines Teams war riesig (das Match hatte ca 20 Overtimes, d.h. wir haben 20 Runden mehr gespielt, kommt 40 Minuten mehr), da sie dachten wir müssten nochmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles in einem ein doch sehr gelungener Abend und im Endeffekt gingen wir mit Platz 5 & neuen Headsets vom Podest ^^


----------



## zificult (7. Mai 2008)

das ich mir letzte woche PVP1 equipgehot hab -.-


----------



## zificult (7. Mai 2008)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Hat zwar nix mit WoW zutun, aber auf einem Turnier für Call of Duty2 in Antwerpen (Belgien) hab ich mein Team zum Wahnsinn getrieben... Ich hatte auf F9 den Maprestart, und wir waren gerade in der letzten Runde und an defusen (Bombe entschärfen, jupp in CoD kann man das auch, nennt sich Seek&Destroy ;P) - ich wollte nur schonmal vom Server, weil ich ja wusste dass wir schon gewonnen haben (= Alle Gegner tot, entschärfungsbalken am Anschlag, massig Zeit^^) - wollte F10 drücken, da ich auf der Taste mein /disconnect habe... "Hmmmm irgendwas passt hier nicht... wieso beendet mein CoD nicht?"...Nachdem ich dann aus meinem Trauma, worinnen ich ahnte, was ich soeben getan hatte herausgerissen wurde - von sehr lauten Schreien nach meinem Namen und begeistertem Klatschen der Gegner - lief ich natürlich erstmal zum Moderator an der Leinwand und erklärte meinen Fehler. Den Win haben wir zum Glück trotzdem gutgeschrieben bekommen, nur der Schock meines Teams war riesig (das Match hatte ca 20 Overtimes, d.h. wir haben 20 Runden mehr gespielt, kommt 40 Minuten mehr), da sie dachten wir müssten nochmal...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. Mai 2008)

Im MC bis Magmadar mit der Angel in der Hand geheilt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (7. Mai 2008)

Wir haben mal (als ich noch Ally gespielt habe) OG geraidet und sind mit 100 70ern durch das Haupttor. Alle Hordler sind gekillt worden und ich pulle Runthak beim Tor da. Nach 3sek lag er im Staub und jeder bekam etwas Gold. Ich dachte mit lvl 67 "cool, der gibt bisschen Gold und ist nur lvl 60 elite, dann pull ich doch gleich mal den 72er elite da, der droppt sicher mehr...nach 5sek hatte saurfang alle 70er gekillt-.-


----------



## Bulltastic (7. Mai 2008)

Ich (Druide) habe mit Level 60 erst gemerkt das es eine "Wassergestalt" gibt^^
Ich war in einem Raid auf OG und dann sagte der Raidleiter auf einmal: "Alle Druiden bitte in die Wasserform damit sie schneller sind" dann ich: "sowas gibt es?"

Das sorgt immernoch für Großes gelächter im Ts^^

Oder noch einen...

...meine Raidgruppe und ich stehen in BWL vorm Boss.. der Raidleiter hat alles erklärt. Diese erklärung dauerte wohl so 15 Minuten..

Raidleiter: "Alles verstanden? Dann mal los!"
Bullbador: "re"
Der Raid: "lol, rofl, u.s.w.^^


----------



## noizycat (7. Mai 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie das Quest heisst bei dem vor Kara die Ringe bekommt bzw. aussuchen kann.
> (Hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein)
> 
> Aufjedenfall hab ichs mir nicht durchgelsen und das Falsch Quest für die Falsche Epische Belohung
> ...


same here ... was hab ich mich geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Laut GM kann man auf ehrfürchtig wohl irgendwie sein richtiges Item bekommen .... Gut, dass ich sooo oft Kara gehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fauxpas von mir immer mal wieder: Netzkabel am Lappi vergessen. XD


----------



## Cervante (7. Mai 2008)

Große Fehler ... mhhhh

vielleicht das ich als Krieger mit 46 noch Heavy anhatte anstatt auf Platte zu wechseln *schäm*


----------



## Pro_noob (7. Mai 2008)

fehler von mir waren das ich erst mit lvl 20 gemerkt hab das es 3 Talentbäume gibt und später mit ca lvl 35 merkte das Schurken gifte lernen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Mai 2008)

Hm.... ich hab oben auf der Seherplatte gestanden und war nicht ganz bei der Sache. Hab dann ausversehen anstatt meinem Fliegevieh mein normales Reittier beschworen und bin voller Freude in meinen Tod gesprungen... das muss selten dämlich ausgesehen haben.

Ansonsten.... ein paar Newbie-Fehler, aber nichts gravierendes (denke ich^^).


----------



## Juudra (7. Mai 2008)

Naja gab mal ne kleine Jägerin namens Juudra die quests auf der Azurmythosinsel absolviert hat.und da Geld gefarmt hat weil sie nicht wusste das es nach silber noch ne währung gab obwohl das iegentlich logisch war.Hab endlos damals noch elite blutelfen gehaun um 1 silber pro mob zu bekomm sehr peinlich >.<


----------



## KICKASSEZ (7. Mai 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Hm.... ich hab oben auf der Seherplatte gestanden und war nicht ganz bei der Sache. Hab dann ausversehen anstatt meinem Fliegevieh mein normales Reittier beschworen und bin voller Freude in meinen Tod gesprungen... das muss selten dämlich ausgesehen haben.
> 
> Ansonsten.... ein paar Newbie-Fehler, aber nichts gravierendes (denke ich^^).





loool ich kratz ab vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stellt euch das vor xD


----------



## Androhirim (7. Mai 2008)

mein größter fehlritt war gleichzeitig das erste das ich in wow gemacht hab...
nen mensch paladin erstellt

najo, anfängerfehler


----------



## willownr1 (7. Mai 2008)

... kommt mir vieles bekannt vor ;-)))

Das schlimmste das ich gemacht habe, kann ich mir bis heute noch nicht verzeihen.
Mit meiner Jägerin (ca45) treffe ich auf zwei weitere Spieler die mich einladen, nehme an obwohl ich kaum gruppenerfahrung hab, lief super war zwar aufgeregt aber klappte alles prima, bis die beiden in einer Höhle irgendwo runterspringen, denk mir hinterher, gedacht getan. Unten angekommen merke ich das mein Tier den Weg aussen rum läuft *ooohhh jeeeee*-
-ich werde hektisch
-suche auf dem bildschirm verzweifelt tier freigeben
-finds nicht, dann eben über rechtsklick am Kopfbutton (hatte ich mal irgenwann gesehn)
-schnell sonst ist zuspät, Tier wirklich dauerhaft freigeben? ja, los schnell jetzt - ok klicke freigeben
und weg war mein geliebter Drachenfalke.... für immer----

mir war richtig schlecht ;-(((( und ärgerlich ist es heute noch

Hab einem freund letztens erzählt das ich mir einen Krieger Druiden machen möchte ;-))) 
habs sofort gemerkt aber das gelächter blieb mir nicht erspart ;-(


tolles Tehma übrigens komme mir gleich nicht mehr soooo blöd vor ;-)))


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

mein größtes ei das ich gelegt hab war das ich als lvl 40er pala mir ein teures mount gekauft hab dann zum leherer bin und mir dann in arsch gebissen hab weil ich pleite war...
lang lang isses her!


----------



## Vérwanord (7. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein Krieger, Level 10. Mit seiner 4er Gruppe wollten sie Hogger mal so richtig eins draufgeben. Doch der Krieger hatte Angst und lieft weg, unglücklicherweise pullter er fast alles was es zu pullen gab. Daraufhin wurde er gekickt und stand am Geistheiler... und spielte 2 Wochen kein WoW mehr aufgrund dieser schlechten Erfahrung...


----------



## Riane (7. Mai 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Is total peinlich aber ich nenn es einfach mal...
> 
> Ich weiss nicht wie das Quest heisst bei dem vor Kara die Ringe bekommt bzw. aussuchen kann.
> (Hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein)
> ...


Uargh kenn ich. Hab gerade mit meinem Twink, anstatt den Meele, den Caster Ring gewählt.. nun müssen wir wohl beide bis ehrfürchtig warten! ^^


----------



## macak (7. Mai 2008)

uij da gabs einige fehltritte bis lvl 40 mitm hexer.

1.) talente dachte ich wären nur zum spass da und vergab sie irgendwie (eher noch leicht)

und gleich zum besten aller fehltritte.

versuch mit lvl 40 hexer von östliche insel nach kalimdor zu schwimmen, nachdem ich nach einer stunde immer ersoffen bin, nahm ich immer an kalimdor wäre für horde und östliche insel für die allies. Naja 1 monat später sagt mir mein kumpel.

Hey fahr mal nach kalimdor!! du kannst ja den zeppelin oder das schiff nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## aimbotuse (7. Mai 2008)

Mit WoW angefangen zu haben :>


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Mai 2008)

krieger mit nem coolen mage kara reward ring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das kommt davon wenn man q nicht liest vorm annehmen) ^^


----------



## Crystania (7. Mai 2008)

Hab als Noob Mage damals als ich angefangen habe, nicht gepeilt was skillungen sind. Also schön die Punkte in Arkan gehaun.. naja hab ich mehr dmg mit dem Zauberstab gemacht. Was solls ^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

hab als priest beim q das schild zu zaubern statt dem ausdauer buff versucht und erst waerend des gespraeches mit gm gemerkt^^


----------



## Mofriese (7. Mai 2008)

In BFT mit meinem Druiden das Jägerpet wiederbelebt.. ziemlich verschwendeter CD.. Naja.


----------



## Scharamo (7. Mai 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Ich war damals mit meiner alten Gilde "`s Leben is hart" im Un'Goro-Krater unterwegs und wir entdeckten eine PvP-geflaggte Gruppe Hordies. Nach einigem hin und her hatten wir einen schließlich umzingelt.
> Er kniete sich nieder und winselte um Gnade - und da habe ich aus Versehen (ich bin ein guter Mensch!) die falsche Maustaste gedrückt. Meine Freunde haben mit zugeschlagen - und seitdem hatte unsere Gilde für wenige Wochen einen üblen Ruf auf der Hordenseite von unserem alten Server weg...
> 
> Das war mein größter Fehlschritt... und Eurer?



Lol? hordemorden = Fehlschritt? Ohh man...


----------



## Urengroll (7. Mai 2008)

Doppelfragezeichen geben am meisten EP.................^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(leider gehe ich immer down)


----------



## Eluneszorn (7. Mai 2008)

Obwohl ich mich eigentlich für einen ziemlich guten Schurken halte der diese Klasse auch spielen kann,habe ich erst mit Stufe 70 das Talent Verschwinden schätzen und lieben gelernt.
Ungefähr seid der Zeit seid der ich Arena mache,und da hat es mir schon oft meinen schlanken Elfenhals gerettet und bedeutete für andere meist den Tod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (7. Mai 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Lol? hordemorden = Fehlschritt? Ohh man...



Horde kann man nicht morden, dafür sind die Allys viel zu blöd


----------



## Riane (7. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Horde kann man nicht morden, dafür sind die Allys viel zu blöd


Haha! Danke, musste hart lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

























Not.. you fail.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (7. Mai 2008)

Wenn man als Jäger Irreführung auf Priester macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss aba dazu sagen habe ein addon für die irreführung und da immer den Tank drinne oder mein pet habe da natürlich dann nicht schlecht geschaut und der priester natürlich auch net waren dann aba trotzdem sehr belustigt ^^
Hab dann auch rausgefunden warum der Priester plötzlich dran war ^^ 
Mittlerweile habe ich mir das addon auf eine Taste gelegt... jetz haben die Priester ruhe ^^ ;D


----------



## Siebäsiech (7. Mai 2008)

-------
Is total peinlich aber ich nenn es einfach mal...

Ich weiss nicht wie das Quest heisst bei dem vor Kara die Ringe bekommt bzw. aussuchen kann.
(Hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein)

Aufjedenfall hab ichs mir nicht durchgelsen und das Falsch Quest für die Falsche Epische Belohung 

Reschtschreibfehler etc. macht die Uhrzeit

-----------


Riane schrieb:


> Uargh kenn ich. Hab gerade mit meinem Twink, anstatt den Meele, den Caster Ring gewählt.. nun müssen wir wohl beide bis ehrfürchtig warten! ^^




Sprich mit nem Gm die können sowas wieder in Ordnung bringen, ein Kumpel von mir hatte dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (7. Mai 2008)

zeit in aldor ruf zu investiern...
gut schulterverzauberung, aber was das gekostet hat??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (7. Mai 2008)

also ich hatte eig nur minderschwere fehltritte, weil mein bruder mir eig alles aerklärt hat als ich angefangen hab...
aber das witzigste von nem kumpel von mir war, als er, ein lvl 70er hunter, mich plötzlich fragte:
"warum nimmt mir mein pet im pvp nicht die aggro?" ... ich hab mich so weggeschmissen^^


----------



## Talcott (7. Mai 2008)

also meine alte gilde hat seit unseren ersten mc runs eine ninja-pull variante nach mir benannt...

ich habe an einem späten abend unseren gehennas first kill verhindert:

mt: so, die eingeteilten caster gehen jetzt da rüber.
talcott: ok.
mt: talcott was machst...
talcott: ups...INCOMING

wipe.
war schon spät, alle keine lust mehr an dem abend.

tja da bin ich, weil ich auf nichts achtend einfach mitten durch den raum gehüpft bin, anstatt links aussenrum zu gehen, in aggro range gekommen.
aber wegen eisblock nich als erster gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist bis ich nach unserem gruul first kill mit wow aufgehört hab, der talcott-pull geblieben. 

talcott: könnt ihr mich das irgendwann vergessen lassen?
mt: nein. der war zu mächtig.

"achtet bei der aufstellung drauf keinen talcott zu machen" und so ... das muss wirklich traumatisch für die andern gewesen sein.


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Mai 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> -------
> Is total peinlich aber ich nenn es einfach mal...
> 
> Ich weiss nicht wie das Quest heisst bei dem vor Kara die Ringe bekommt bzw. aussuchen kann.
> ...



können sie, machen sie aber nicht ...kriegst nen hinweis das du es mit erfürchtig und ich meine es waren 40g tauschen kannst
müsstest schon nen super super netten gm finden, der das trotzdem tauscht


----------



## Commander75 (7. Mai 2008)

Mein größter Fehltritt, den ich auch nie vergessen werde ging im AH von BB über die Bühne. Wollte ein wenig Handel betreiben und habe mir auf der Hordenseite 4xNethervortex gekauft, insgesamt für 880Gold. da der Preis auf der Alliseite pro Stück bei ca. 300 liegt, habe ichmir einen satten Gewinn versprochen.
Gesagt getan, einen Hordenchar und einen Allichar nach BB. 
Mit dem Hordenchar die 4 Nethervortx für 1 Kupfer reingesetzt. So dann mal schnell umloggen dachte ich und die Vortex kaufen.
Tja leider hatte ich nicht bedacht, dass man in BB 20Sekunden zum ausloggen benötigt. Zwei Sekunden vor Ablauf sehe ich nur die Meldung "Ein Käufer für ihre Auktion Nethervortex wurde gefunden". Ihr könnt euch sicherlich mein Gesicht vorstellen. Ich habe echt gedacht dass gibt es nicht. In BB war ich alleine, dass konnte nur jemand in Tanaris gewesen sein aber wer sucht den in diesen AHs nach Nethervortex?!
Habe den Käufer angeschrieben und ihm mein Leid geklagt (ich wäre pleite gewesen).
Ich hatte wirklich Glück, dass er so nett war und mir die Vortex zurückgab. An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön an ihn, dass war nicht selbstverständlich.

Ach ja, habe ihn gefragt, wie das kam, ob es da irgendwelche automaischen Programme gibt aber er versicherte mir, dass dies wirklich reiner Zufall gewesen war.

Ich habe natürlich gelernt und solche Aktionen werden nur noch mit zwei Accounts gleichzeitig gemacht.


----------



## Asert (7. Mai 2008)

Außer dass ich mit level 2 in Vogelperspektive aus Nordhain rausgelaufen bin und mich von level 6 Wölfen hab campen lassen hab ich auch noch alles rote ausgezogen und bin öfters mal nackt durch die Gegend gelaufen^^


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (7. Mai 2008)

Also mein größter Fehler ist das ich mit meinem warlock erst auf 50 gemerkt habe wie Seelenstein funzt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (7. Mai 2008)

ich hab damals bei meinem rogue erst kurz vor lvl 30 begriffen wie das combo punkte system funzt


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (7. Mai 2008)

klasse threat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich spiele wow auch erst seit anfang dieses jahres bzw ende dezember um genau zu sein..
joar hmm was mache ich.. klar nen krieger der ist stark!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was für einen.. allis oder horde?
rücksprache mit kumpels.. alles klar horde! hmm welche rasse.. wenn schon nen tier dann richtig! ^^ taure wurde meine wahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schwup bin in die spielwelt gekommen.
hab mich tierisch drüber aufgeregt das man doch fast nix sieht. was ist zoomen ^^
brav die ersten level absolviert und immer dabei gestorben weil ich die mobs erst gesehen hab wo sie mich angegriffen haben... endlich nen anderer taure  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmm kann man denn hier nicht schreiben -.- egal erstmal hinterlaufen ^^ immer mobs mit dem anderen gekillt bis der mal gnade hatte und mich in seine gruppe eingeladen hat  und dem noob dann nen bisschen was erklärt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gelbe mobs hab ich bis level 30-40 immer angegriffen weil ich net wusste das die einen in ruhe lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis level 70 hab ich nie beserkerhaltung/deff genutzt und das als fury ^^

exrem blöder fehler war schmiedekunst zu skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bedarf und gier hab ich natürlich wie alle noobs verwechselt. klar bedarf immer! gierig bin ich ja nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spät das ah entdeckt und mich gefreut das leute mein kupfer/stack für 80 silber gekauft haben. heut beisse ich mir in den arsch das ich es so billig vertickert hab ^^

bis level 40 nicht kapiert wie die leute im /1 oder /2 schreiben können.. hab demnach alle quest alleine probiert oder sie gelöscht..

fallen mir sicher noch mehr sachen ein wenn ich drüber nachdenke aber das soll erstmal reichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (7. Mai 2008)

jetzt bin ich doch schon ne ganze weile in wow (so ein Jahr) und dachte mir passiert sowas nicht mehr...
FALSCH gedacht!

Letztens in ZA:
2. Timedrun Boss ist geschafft und im TS wird hektisch gerufen "schnell schnell auf mounten und weiter" (hatten nicht mehr so viel zeit für den 3.).
Ich also schnell schnell auf meinen shortcut für den Säbler gedrückt und gleich danach das gear von unserem pala, der grad an mir vorbei lief angesehn. Auch wenn mir die cast time irrrrrrrrrgentwie länger vorkam hab ich mich erst gewundert als im TS einer sagte: "WTF macht der druide da oO?"

Naja lange rede kurzer Sinn:
Ladebildschrim --> Shat --> Ruhestein neben Mount ownt Druide: 1:0 für den Ruhestein -.-

Dummerweise haben wir dadruch den Timed run nimmer geschaft, auch wenn ich dank der neuen Insel (incl Portal in shat) etwas schneller dort war als früher ..


----------



## Vellen (7. Mai 2008)

Vor langer zeit..... sehr langer zeit...... und länger her....
Da war ein kleiner Troll Schamane der im Brachland ein paar von den Grimmhauern töten musste und dabei zufällig ein rezpt fand...
[Rezept : Pikantes Deviat supreme] 
Ich dachte mir:"... grml ein Koch rezept, Ich kann doch garnet kochen" "also ab ins Ah damit" (ja ich wusste was das Ah ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Jedes mal wenn ich da was verkaufen wollte hab ich das Item erstma gesucht und geschaut was das ding so wert ist, andere Spieler wissen das bestimmt besser als ich dachte ich mir immer...
Leider war damals der fall des des rezept nicht im Ah war und es mir zu peinlich war im Channel zu fragen.
Also item ins Verkaufsfenster vom Ah gezogen

Der Vorgegebene Preis war irgendwas mit 2 silber 15 Kupfer 
Ich dachte mir is bestimmt ein guter preis und schreib beim Sofortkauf 3 silber rein

Also ich 1-2 Wochen später von nem bekannten auf dem gleicehn server erfuhr das dieses rezpt total selten dropped und ich es damals locker für 100 Gold verkaufen hätte können...

Ihr könnt euch net vorstellen wie ich mich geärgert hab -.-


----------



## eti123 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich habe lange nicht begriffen das man in die BANK selber was hineinlegen kann. Ich habe immer Tachen dort zugekauft und das was hineingelegt. Aber das wurde dann teuer und ich dachte mir die Bank ist voll der beschiss.^^


----------



## eti123 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich habe lange nicht begriffen das man in die BANK selber was hineinlegen kann. Ich habe immer Tachen dort zugekauft und das was hineingelegt. Aber das wurde dann teuer und ich dachte mir die Bank ist voll der beschiss.^^


----------



## High.till.i.die (7. Mai 2008)

Näcrö schrieb:


> es gab auch mal einen kleinen Nachtelf jäger der mit level 13 weil im langweilig war ins ödland gelauen ist und dort starb und am friedhof wiederkam. und der ruhestein wurde unter dem kommentar: "kann ich nich verkaufen, also weg damit" aus dem inventar gekickt. tja selbst schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




omfg!!! das war ich!

bloss ich bin ein Zwerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gilneas


----------



## Grolp (7. Mai 2008)

ich fang mal ganz von vorne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatte bis vor etwa 2,5 Jahren mit RPG´s nix am Hut, bis meine Frau eines Tages vom Frisör kam und mir stolz erzählte das Sie nur 75€ bezahlt habe, angefrustet bin ich in den nächsten Shop und hab mir das Spiel geholt von denen die Fachpresse und Bekannte schwärmten, dachte der 1. Monat is ja eh für lau und mal schauen obs was für mich ist.
Abend installiert, Char erstellt, es war ein Schurke, der lebte bis lvl 5 oder 6, dann starb er. Dachte was nen Rotz und hatte kein Plan wies weitergeht, ausgelogt , wieder eingelogt, immer noch tot.....also Char gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , neuen erstellt, war nen Jäger, der lebte tatsächlich bis lvl 10 oder so und dann war auch er tot, das ganze spiel von vorne, dachte so sauschwer, wie kann das sein, mir rannten ja lvl 20 und höher Spieler vor der Nase her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 3. Char war nen Pala , der lebte locker bis lvl 15, bis auch er starb, dachte das kann doch so net sein und habe ungelogen knapp ne Std. gebraucht bis ichs mit dem Geistheiler gescheckt habe ( zur leihe rennen kam mir net in den Sinn ), mit lvl 22 oder so, sprach mich nen Krieger an ob ich in die DM wolle, kein Plan, gesagt ich komm mit, sollte heilen, gesagt getan, gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das ich aber vor der inst wieder am leben war und die krätze hatte verwunderte die Gruppe, die klärten mich dann erstmal auf udn ham sich türlich schlapp gelacht.

inzwischen ist der Pala 70, nen neuer Schurke ebenfalls und nen Krieger 65 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit dem hab ich in Gilde ( Grüppchen aus DM hatte mich aufgenommen, mir erklärt das es klassenlehrer gibt, war vor 22 auch nie dort gewesen, skillpoints net vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) den Namen Pala mit kaputten Navi weg


----------



## Vérwanord (7. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab als priest beim q das schild zu zaubern statt dem ausdauer buff versucht und erst waerend des gespraeches mit gm gemerkt^^



Wie meinst du das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Talcott schrieb:


> also meine alte gilde hat seit unseren ersten mc runs eine ninja-pull variante nach mir benannt...
> 
> ich habe an einem späten abend unseren gehennas first kill verhindert:
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der hätte auch nach mir benannt werden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (7. Mai 2008)

Ohhja...

Mir (hunter) und meinem kumpel(heal dudu) sind mal mit lev 35 diese blauen schuhe für lev 19 gedroppt (füße des luchses glaub ich ). wir waren total aum häuschen, was blaues?? geeeil, das ham doch nur die guten usw. ^^

naja, mein kumpel hats bekommen, als heal, da brauch man die stats ja so sehr^^ und als ich dann gesehn hab das die dinger für 50g im ah standn    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war nen richtig nevender moment^^

jetzt kann ich nur noch drüber lachen xD


----------



## Lomiraan (7. Mai 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost, hab mal wieder stopp beim laden gedrückt xD


----------



## Rally1981 (7. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Pala der dachte man muss um nach Düstermarschen zu kommen von Westfall aus rüberschwimmen, bis Ihm dann einer geflüstert hat das es Schiffe gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freshmaker the Warlock (7. Mai 2008)

hab mit lvl 43 gesehen das es mehrer skillbäume gibt^^ war aber auch mein erster char :-D


----------



## Mofeist (7. Mai 2008)

ich hab auch erst auf lvl 16 von freunden erfahren das skillen und ausbilden beim klassenlehrer vom vorteil seien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mittlerweile besitz ich 2 70er und meinen alten 60 pre bc raid druiden ^^


----------



## hellwalker79 (7. Mai 2008)

Hab mich immer geärgert warum ich denn von der Späherkuppe aus nicht nach SW fliegen kann, hatte doch den Greifenmeister angelabert, bin halt jedesmal hin und her gelatscht bis ich irgendwann bemerkte, dass auf der Map der Fp von der Späherkuppe direkt unter dem von SW angezeigt wird, 
tja, für mich sahen die am Anfang wie ein einziger Punkt aus, achtet mal drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (7. Mai 2008)

ohja
das war noch was
ganz am anfang, hab das einigermaßen kapiert mit geistheiler, quests, skillpoints etc.
auf jeden fall lauf ich so in tirisfal herum und sah dann die mauern von lordaeron, hat mir erst voll die Sprache verschlagen, sieht ja richtig mächtig aus und so, auf jeden fall dachte cih halt das wär voll mit Bösen und so xD
als ich dann erfahren hab das das meine hauptstadt ist war cih voll begeistert, man das war noch geil!!

naja, und der zeppelin war natürlich der hammer^^
keine ahnung was das sollte, hab irgendwie net gepeilt was das bringt
und hab anfangs gedacht wenn ich den benutze komm ich irgendwo hin wo mcih alle töten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat ne weile gedauert bis ich mir zugetraut hab den zu benutzen^^
und dann bin ich von uc aus nach grom`gol
und dann da n bissle rum gelaufen und natürlcih voll in die 38er mobs und so rein, naja war ziemlich schnell tot und dann beim geistheiler hab ich mich dummerweise wiederbelebt...
das hat ewigkeiten gedauert bis ich wieder in grom'gol war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

also man muss den einen typen heilen und dann buffen(machtwort:seelenstaerke)
ich hab mich gewundert wieso machtwort schild nicht funzt.


----------



## SilenoZ666 (7. Mai 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> nun mein erster char war ein schurke.... und den hatt ich ja auch schon vor über 3 jahren in der beta gespielt ^^ (früher sogar mit schild*hust*)
> 
> auf jeden fall kahm irgentwan mal ein patch wodirch ich fallschaden bekomme auch wenn ich in stelf bin ..... nun das hat mir zimlich offt repkosten beschährt... gewohnheit ist eben verdammt zäh^^
> 
> ...




hans??????


----------



## Haggelo (10. Mai 2008)

Hab erst mit 70 gemerkt das es doof is als fire destro hexer zu lvln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anjara (10. Mai 2008)

habe mit 38 gemerkt das der dudu erst combopunkte braucht um schaden zu machen


und habe mich immer gweundert warum ich kein schaden mache


----------



## Diabolix83 (10. Mai 2008)

Hab vor BC ma nen schurken getroffen der keine skill punkte verteilt hatte , weil ers nicht wusste das man sowas kann , er meinte nur : Das is echt nicht einfach zu lvln :-)


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2008)

mein erster chara... ein tauren druide der es immerhin bis lvl 13 schaffte und das spiel nicht wirklich raffte

er zog mit einem 35 ins brachland und jagte wollkodos oder wie die heißen

mit den berufen knürschern und schmieden xD


----------



## EnemyOfGod (10. Mai 2008)

Der kleine lvl 13 Mensch Krieger Tyr dachte, dass er imba ist (war mein erster Char^^) und griff den grossen lvl 70 tauren an... und gewann. ;D


----------



## Misscanada (10. Mai 2008)

ich hab als ich das allererste mal im bollwerk war ausversehen die ganze kiste vom endboss gelootet xD ich dachte das würd sich dann noch verteilen bis nen freund von mir der dabei war meinte: ehm, du weißt schon, dass du grad die ganze kiste geplündert hast?? und ichd achte mir nur so: oops....
das war mir echt peinlich


----------



## Paincrusher (10. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein junger Taurenkrieger der mit lvl 24 mit einem blauen Stab, den er als Questbelohnung für eine Quest in der HDW bekommen hat,  mit + Int und mit + Willenskraft durch die Gegend lief, da der Stab mehr DPS hatte als seine vorherige Waffe.

Selbiger Krieger versuchte dann in seiner ersten WS Schlacht die Gegner mit Spott den komischen Bären an sich zu binden und wunderte sich als sich dieser auf einmal vor seinen Augen in eine Katze verwandelte.

Ein langer Weg bis lvl 70, der Tauren Krieger ist zum ersten mal in Karazhan bei Aran, Raidleiter brüllt im TS Flammenkreis, keiner bewegt sich. Das stöhnen der restlichen Leute war sehr laut als der Tauren Krieger in die luft geschleudert wurde^^.


----------



## Neradox (10. Mai 2008)

Paincrusher schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein junger Taurenkrieger der mit lvl 24 mit einem blauen Stab, den er als Questbelohnung für eine Quest in der HDW bekommen hat,  mit + Int und mit + Willenskraft durch die Gegend lief, da der Stab mehr DPS hatte als seine vorherige Waffe.
> 
> Selbiger Krieger versuchte dann in seiner ersten WS Schlacht die Gegner mit Spott den komischen Bären an sich zu binden und wunderte sich als sich dieser auf einmal vor seinen Augen in eine Katze verwandelte.
> 
> Ein langer Weg bis lvl 70, der Tauren Krieger ist zum ersten mal in Karazhan bei Aran, Raidleiter brüllt im TS Flammenkreis, keiner bewegt sich. Das stöhnen der restlichen Leute war sehr laut als der Tauren Krieger in die luft geschleudert wurde^^.



Hehe, ich liebe solche Geschichten. Mir fällt gerade leider keine ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (10. Mai 2008)

Von mir fällt mir leider nichts mehr ein. 
Aber ich weiß noch, wie ich einen kleinen Zwerg Jäger erklären musste, dass man nicht den Mob mit der Schusswaffe pullt, dann wenn der Mob bei ihm ist das Pet erst losschicken und den Rest mit den Nahkampfwaffen kloppen...

naja wäre mir vielleicht auch passiert, wenn nicht ein Freund von mir mir erst vorher alles erklärt hat über das Spiel...

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (10. Mai 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Von mir fällt mir leider nichts mehr ein.
> Aber ich weiß noch, wie ich einen kleinen Zwerg Jäger erklären musste, dass man nicht den Mob mit der Schusswaffe pullt, dann wenn der Mob bei ihm ist das Pet erst losschicken und den Rest mit den Nahkampfwaffen kloppen...
> 
> naja wäre mir vielleicht auch passiert, wenn nicht ein Freund von mir mir erst vorher alles erklärt hat über das Spiel...
> ...



Ah, da fällt mir der Hexer ein, der seinen Leerwandler auf den Gegner geschickt hat und diesen mit seinem Stab (Stats: +1 Stärke +8 Wille) verprügelt hat...

EDIT.: Das war nicht ich, sondern ein 13er Hexer.


----------



## Fleischermeister (10. Mai 2008)

Boah, da waren so viele komische Sachen die ich gemacht hatte die Liste wäre sehr lang, aber das beste war :

Mit Lv. 14-15 hatte ich mich immer über das kleine rote Mänchen rechts gewundert, bis ich feststellte das Man Rüsse auch reparieren muss.

Oder mit Lv. 40 erstmals die Skillung endeckt habe und natürlich nicht wusste was das ist (Talente) bis ich :

Mit Lv. 50 den Tipp  bekam, mal bei Buffed.de reinzuschauen^^


----------



## Littlelovely (10. Mai 2008)

du lachst? ich hatte als OBERNOOB *ja ich oute mich* meinen leer stehen lassen, hab den Mob gedroschen und mich gewundert warum ich plötzlich tot war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt immer ein erstes mal..und meistens tuts weh! aaaaber..man lernt ja draus! nuja....meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

-Habe vor BC einen Paladin gespielt.

-Habe dann mit BC den Paladin gelöscht und einen neuen Char angefangen um mit lvl 70 zu merken, dass ein 
Pala plötzlich overpowered ist.

-Habe mir als Noob folgende Steuerung angeeignet und komme nicht mehr davon los:
Bewegen: Pfeiltasten
Attacken: Klicken
Und das bei nem Schurken ...

-Habe das Buffed-Forum entdeckt.






/y Nennt mich Opfer!


----------



## Paxter (11. Mai 2008)

letztens in kara stand wir mal wieder für dem prinz....lief ganz gut,der typ war auf 27% unten da kam mir die glorreiche idee das mein pala ja mal "göttliches eingreifen" auf den tank hauen könnte...wipe und großes gelächter im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2008)

wie geil^^


----------



## Zement (15. Mai 2008)

Weiß nicht ob diese Geschichte schon von jemandem anders so ähnlich auf eine der 37 Seite hier steht^^


Eine kleine nette Story stammt noch aus meinen Anfangstagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Druide besucht man ja schon relativ früh die Mondlichtung, z.B. für die Bärenquest. 
Einfacherweise wird man ja da von Thunderbluff aus hingeportet.
Schwierigerweise stellte sich für mich aber dann die Frage, wie ich denn da wieder wegkomme. Auf meiner Map konnte ich genau 2 Bereiche der Map sehen. Mulgore und eben die Mondlichtung. Dazwischen war nix.
Hm, naja da muss man wohl laufen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also hielt ich mich so in grobe Richtung Süden und stiefelte geradewegs in die Holzschlundfeste. Schon steht da "Beginne Kampf", ein tollwütiges bärartiges Vieh mit Totenkopf in der Levelanzeige raste auf mich zu, ich drehte mich und nahm die Beine in die Hand, doch er war schneller und vermöbelte mich derart, daß ich auf dem Boden lag noch bevor ich überhaupt merkte, daß er mich schon getroffen hatte.
?!?
Oha.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und jetzt?
Na, dann lassen wir mal den Geist frei. Mit vager Hoffnung ich möge in Mulgore rauskommen und alles war von blizz nur genau so geplant gewesen, erschien ich im Eisenwald. 
Geil, noch n neues Gebiet entdeckt  
Hm, aber auf die Map geschaut, dieses Gebiet ist auch irgendwie gar nicht in der Nähe meiner Leiche... 
Öh, was nun? Den Weg dahin kannte ich ja auch nicht. Ha, aber dann hielt ich mich für ganz spitzfindig. Ich dachte mir nämlich, wenn ich dahinlaufe und die Leiche annehme, dann gibt der mir wieder Saures, klar. Also belebte ich mich beim Geistheiler.
Tadaa, wiederbelebt. Da stand ich nun. Mitten im Teufelswald (wie ich heute weiß) Und traute mich nicht vor und nicht zurück. Denn vor mir liefen in einiger Entfernung komische baumartige Wesen herum, natürlich auch mit Totenkopfsymbol. Die sind wohl genauso stark, wie der Bruder von vorhin und ausprobieren muss ich das wohl nicht (als alter D2-Zocker stirbt man nicht gern...)
Tja, und was mache ich jetzt? Erstmal blieb ich wie angewurzelt stehen. Überlegte. Dann loggte ich mich aus, mal was anderes machen. Dann wieder ein, hm, stehe immer noch da. Schiete. Gelangweilt und ziemlich aufgeschmissen (werde ich jemals rauskommen?, welchen Fehler habe ich gemacht? Muss ich den char löschen? etc.) wühlte ich in meinem Rucksack und schaute was so drin ist.
Tja, und so ganz nebenbei entdeckte ich da den Ruhestein  Ab ins gelobte Land, ab nach Mulgore    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Später habe ich rausgefunden, daß es eine Direktflugverbindung von Moonglade nach Thunderbluff gibt, ein durchaus lohnenswerter, toller Flug die ganze Küste entlang, da man ja zwischendrin noch keinen FP hat...


----------



## krocha (15. Mai 2008)

Hmm bei mir wäre das dann wohl der gekonnte Chromagus (bwl) pull nach dem 1. wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man das warn noch zeiten =(


----------



## Lucelia (15. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wär das wohl bei Gruul gewesen als Maintank-Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"oh...Handauflegen liegt halt direkt neben Göttliches Eingreifen, sooooorry....."



das gab ne flame-aktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T1T4N (15. Mai 2008)

Es gab einmal ein kleinen Hexenmeister der meinte Die Höllenbestie die Treppe von zulfarak runterschicken zu müssen die grp fand das nicht so toll als da die ca 100 mobs auf uns zuliefen^^


----------



## R3gnir (15. Mai 2008)

Es gab da mal einen pala der sich jedes lvl neue ausrüstung gekauft hat und da könnt ihr ja schon denken wie viel geld ich hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (15. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein lvl um den dreh 40 schami ^^ der wollte mal die welt erkunden...und hat es auch gemacht hab mir mein reitmount geschnappt ne möhre dazu =) und hab DIE GANZE WELT azeroth erkundet...
im nachhinein bissel idiotisch aber ich wollte irgendwie umbedingt mal die gesamte welt sehen wies überall aussieht und nu hab ich die ganze karte ohne unentdeckte stellen (zu 95% würd ich sagn)
PS: hab ne ganze lvl durch erkunden erhalten und mehrere tode aufgrund von totenkopfmobs die mich 10km gegen den wind gerochen habn ist schon 1,5jahre her ^^ das warn zeiten


----------



## inuma50 (15. Mai 2008)

Mir fallen da zwei Sachen ein.

Bin von den Wasserfällen in Darnassus runtergefallen und natürlich gestorben.
Dachte mir, man kann doch ruhig hinlaufen und sich vor Ort wieder beleben. Gesagt, getan.
Musste dann um die ganze Insel schwimmen, um zu diesem Hafen zu kommen.

Bin erst mit ca. lv 20 aus dem Elfenstartgebiet gegangen, weil ich alle Quest auf der Insel machen wollte (und auch gemacht habe).


----------



## NightCreat (15. Mai 2008)

Frekii schrieb:


> Es war mal en 40er Hunter auf Beastmaster geskillt der erfahren hat dass man seinem Pet auch skills beibringen kann und nicht nur mit Knurren 1 rumrennen muss :S
> 
> Der selbe arme Jäger hat mit lvl 60 erst gemerkt dass in seiner Leiste Aspekt des Falken 1 lag und nicht 9 wie es sein sollte. +20 Distanzangriffskraft mit 60... hatte was..
> 
> ...




lol ich war mal mit meinem jäger in mecha hero bis ein schurke gesagt hat ich soll aspekt des falken rang 1 gegen den höchsten ersetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  omg und das von einem schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (15. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal meinen lvl 10er hunter aufgehört weil ich die hunterquest ned gerafft hab ... omg 13 jahre alt erstemal gespielt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (15. Mai 2008)

> ich hab mal meinen lvl 10er hunter aufgehört weil ich die hunterquest ned gerafft hab ... omg 13 jahre alt erstemal gespielt und so



genau das selbe =D und war auch 13 ^^


----------



## Seryma (15. Mai 2008)

ich hab bis lvl 49 mit meinem Hexer nicht viel gezaubert, ich hab immer mit dem Stab draufgehauen xD


----------



## Beloxy (15. Mai 2008)

.. habe mit 45 im Hinterland gequestet und ein Schild Der grüne Turm gefunden .. hab ich dann in OG im Handel gepostet und doch glatt rasend schnell für 5 Gold verkauft bekommen .. an einen JÄGER.
Da weiss ich bis heute nicht was mich da geritten hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (15. Mai 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> ich hab erst mit lvl 50 buffed genutzt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch so . vorher immer geraten und q text gelesen.


----------



## WarmeMilch (15. Mai 2008)

kollege von mir, hexenmeister aq20:  "ich will den boss sehn ich will den boss sehn"

- jaja wir legen ja gleich los

"will aber jetzt" sagte er und schicke auge von killrog los... kurz darauf war folgendes zu vernehmen:

"SANDE DER WÜSTE! ERHEBT EUCH UND VERDUNKELT DAS ANLITZ DER SONNE (so oder so ähnlich)" und ossirian kam angestapft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (16. Mai 2008)

Kigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du bist auf nem pve-realm...grün bedeutet pvp-on (eigene fraktion), gelb ebenfalls pvp-on (gegnerische fraktion) oder neutrale mobs und blau pvp-off...auf nem pvp-realm hast du nur grün (eigene fraktion), gelb (neutral) oder rot (gegner)

falls das nicht richtig ist korrigiert mich bitte


----------



## colia (16. Mai 2008)

Ja da kenne ich auch noch ein zwei Geschichten.

War mit meinem Jäger ( erster Char) mit ca. 20 in dm und hatte bei meinem Pet nicht nur das knurren nicht aus geschaltet nein ich musste es ja auch noch auf agresiv schaalten, da ich mir dachte das es so für inis besser sei. Zum glück bestand die gruppe nur aus freunden und ich hab nicht soviel ärger bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwann war er dann auch mal soweit das er in eine der oberen Black Rock inis rein konnte und ich dachte mir warum den nicht mal schaun was es da so gibt, also schließ ich mich einer Gildengruppe an und wir gehen los. Irgendwann kamen wir an eine stelle wo unser leiter sagt wir springen hier unter dann brauchen wir uns nicht durch die Mops prügeln. Gesagt getan aller sind runter gesprungen, ich auch nur mein Pet meinte mal eben durch die halbe ini laufen zumüssen um zu mit zukommen, nur dumm das es der Teil war den wir noch nicht gesäubert hatten. Das resultat könnt ihr euch ja denken. Darauf hin wurde ich gefragt warum ich mein Pet nicht freigelasen habe, hm irgendwie war ich mit der frage über fordert und meinte nur das mein Tierchen dann doch ganz weg sei. Mir wurde dann gesagt das ich das noch las fähigkeit hab worauf ich nur noch mit nö antworten konnte, darauf schalten mir einmehrfaches stimmen gewir entgegen was sagt schau mal in dein Fertigkeitenbuch. Gut ich nach geschaut und was finde ich da ein komischen rosa Tigerkopf mit der erklärung Begleiter frei geben.
War irgendwie schon blöd von mir.
Aber ich konnte es noch einmal topen mit meinem Mage er war 41-43 und ein befreudeter dudu und ich hatten noch ein q in Zul Farak zu erledigen. Da wir keine Gruppe finden konnten fragte ich einen beffreundeten 70er ob er uns eben helfen könnte, als wir dann oben auf der Treppe standen dachte ich mir nach der dritten Welle von Mobs das es auch schneller gehen könnte wir haben ja schließlich einen 70er dabei und caste meinen Blizzard und vor die Treppe. Bilzzard=ich tod+dudu tod 70er (Schurke vanisch)

Joa das waren soweit meine grössten fehltritte.

mfg

Colia


----------



## Lucelia (16. Mai 2008)

ach genau, einen hab ich noch...

in der beta damals wurde ich mal von nem kumpel gefragt, wie ich denn mit meinem 37er hexer jetzt geskillt bin... ich hab ihn ganz groß angekuckt....
und dann auf einmal gemerkt, dass es ja sowas wie talentpunkte in diesem spiel gibt -.-


----------



## Monsterwarri (16. Mai 2008)

> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen smile.gif
> 
> Und zwar folgendes, was ist nun mittlerweile fast 2,5 Jahren WoW immer noch nicht weiß^^
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht auf einem PvE realm und das ist bei mir dasselbe.
Doch seit 2004 mit der Beta habe ich diese Frage noch niemanden gestellt. Interessieren tut es mich trozdem Oo


----------



## Badomen (16. Mai 2008)

hehe ich hab damals wo ich angefangen habe meine Rüstung immer wieder verkauft bis lvl 20 als sie rot war weil ich dachte sie sei kaputt...bis mir jemand sagte dass ich sie einfach reparieren kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebastianG (16. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein Krieger, der mit lvl 69 erst mitbekommen hat, dass es auch noch Berserkerhaltung gibt. Geschweige denn die noch nichtmal gelernt hatte. Und so begab er sich auf die Suche nach der Quest, die natürlich bei dem Level ein Leichtes war.
Wäre peinlich gewesen in Kara ohne, bei Nightbane ohne Furchtzauberschutz. ( Berserkerhaltung - was ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Scofield-junior (16. Mai 2008)

dachte bis so ca lvl 35, dass goldene rüstung bedeutet, dass die rüstung besser ist als normale weil sie schon "erfahrener" ist


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. Mai 2008)

mein größter fehltritt war, dass ich mich nicht für berufe entscheiden konnte. dann ist aber irgendwann in einer truhe ein leichtes leder gedroppt und ich hab mich für lederer entschieden (als pala). dann so auf lvl 30 hat so ein mob en pflanze gedroppt und ich hab den zweitberuf alchemie gelernt. über die level hab ich dann die berufe vergessen, bis ich von der gilde gefragt wurde, welche berufe ich habe. als ich dann auch noch meinen skill von 4 bei alchemie und 3 bei ledern preisgab, rieten sie mir lieber schmied+bb zu lernen. gesagt getan...


----------



## Pimpler (16. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein Pala der erst mit level 26 gemerkt hat das es eine rezz quests gibt....


----------



## Spineshank (16. Mai 2008)

Warsong 60-69

2:2

Ich hol die flagge und lauf den gang runter. 
Oh klasse! Da liegt sprint herum. gleich mal geholt.
bin dann draussen am feld. gleich mal die fähigkeit sprint.
Shit! 15sek sind um... PREPARATION und gleich nochmal sprint weils so schön war.
kurz vor unserer base gingen mir dann gleich 2 lichter auf...

Flagge kann man mit mount nicht tragen und wenn man in die base rein reitet mountet man ab...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:



> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen smile.gif
> 
> Und zwar folgendes, was ist nun mittlerweile fast 2,5 Jahren WoW immer noch nicht weiß^^
> 
> ...



Kann sein das ich jetzt falsch liege aber das zeigt dir glaub ich an welchen status die spieler haben.

Hellblau sind spieler die du in der friendlist hast (bin ich mir ziemlich sicher)

und die anderen farben zeigen dir an ob die spieler pvp an haben oder gerade in einer gruppe sind oder in deiner gilde.


----------



## Saggi (16. Mai 2008)

Als ich das erste mal Dm war (mit nem Pala) habe ich einfach rumgekloppt und nur mich selbst geheilt. War halt noch voll auf Diablo eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab auch auf jedes Item Bedarf oder Passen gemacht weil Gier  irgendwie so Gierig klang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DalaiLamer (16. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein Taurenjäger und ein AFFE in LBRS zu einer Zeit als das dunkle Portal noch geschlossen 
und diese doofe Scherbenwelt mit ihren mikrigen-rosa-glitzer Instanzen noch unentdeckt war...

wir hatten beschlossen den Blackrock unsicher zu machen und standen in LBRS im Raum dieser Schatten hexe,
welche vor uns im Dreck lag.

Einer meiner Freunde kam auf die Idee doch direkt von dem Raum auf eine der tiefer gelegenen Säulen 
zu springen, an sich kein schlechter Plan, er hatte nur den Hunter (auch den Dschungelpuller genannt)
und den AFFEN vergessen, der wie jedes Pet zu der Zeit Höhenangst hatte.

Wir Springen von der Säule, bis auf den AFFEN, und das Vieh rennt wirklich nicht durch die halbe sondern die GANZE instanz und pullt alles was es im Blackrock an Elitemobs so gibt (Trolle mit äxten, Orks mit äxten, Trolle die casten, Orks die casen, etc. ) 

war ein echt geiler Screenshot ein weisser Affe im Vordergrund mit ca 20 -200 Elitemobs im Schlepptau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die gruppe konnte sich natürlich nicht wehren (vor lachen sonst wärs wie ich dann auch versucht habe den anderen zu erklären kein problem gewesen...)
naja meine lieben Freunde und Gildies haben den Screen natürlich hochgeladen gehabt im damaligen gilden 

forum und ich hatte meinen Ruf weg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber egal allein für den Screen wars das wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich find den leider nciht merh weil ich wow seit dem öfter mal de-und neu isntalliert hab und die alten screens leider weg sind


----------



## horstemil (16. Mai 2008)

der kleine zwergenpriester horstemil war eigentlich schon relativ gross, als er mit einer gruppe im rotlammgebirge unterwegs war und beim warten auf den respawn des questziels ganz verwundert war, warum alle um ihn herum so coole sachen machen: tanzen, witze erzählen ...

etwas später im dunkelwald wollte er dann den magier in der hütte überm friedhof legen. hats 3 mal fast geschafft, bis ihm jemand erklärt hat, wie er dessen schild runter bekommt.

und ein absoluter klassiker, im sumpfland sah horstemil das erste mal schiffe. ohne groß nachzudenken, aufs erste links raufsgesprungen ... bei hohen bordwänden und kleinen chars hilft nur der ruhestein.


----------



## Gnomthebest (16. Mai 2008)

horstemil schrieb:


> und ein absoluter klassiker, im sumpfland sah horstemil das erste mal schiffe. ohne groß nachzudenke, aufs erste links rausgesprungen ... *bei hohen bordwänden und kleinen chars hilft nur der ruhestein.*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab nix gegen gnome oder zwerge, aber das klingt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mein größter fauxpas?
...mit meinem frost-magierhab ich bis lvl 40 feuerbälle gecastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florian_r (16. Mai 2008)

als ich neu angefangen habe, haben mir ein paar kollegen das spiel erklärt, dennoch unterliefen meinem hexenmeister "menphis" ein paar fehler:

ich wusste bis lvl 22 nicht was skillen bedeutet und wie man das macht ^^

ich hab einen wl gefragt ob er mich ins brachland porten könne weil ich da ne wl quest hatte, da er es nicht konnte (ich dachte er wolle nicht) hat mich ein mage nach darnassus geportet und ich bin von da ins brachland runter gelaufen o.O

ich dachte gier beudetet dass man total gierig auf ein item sit und das unbedingt haben möchte und bedarf sei um das item zu verkaufen oder sonst was^^ naja, mien erster dm run endete in einem kick xD

aja, einmal im sumpfland wollte ich auf schiff und bin dann auf das eine gesprungen und hab mich nach 15 minuten gewundert wiso das nicht abfährt -.-

ein kumpel von mir dachte mit seinem 26 schurke, dass wenn er 5 combopunkte hat der gegner ausrastet und ihn totschlägt, darum hat er ihn immer so schnell wie möglich versucht zu erledigen. bis er erfuhr dass die combopunkte von ihm sind xD

mfg


----------



## Exomia (16. Mai 2008)

Es war mal eine kleine Blutelfen Magierin, welche mit 20 erfahren hat das es noch mehr Zauber gibt als Feuerball (Rang 1) die selbe Magierin, hat zwei lvl später erfahren das sie sich kein Wasser und Essen kaufen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 65 hat sie dann auch erfahren dass das Singel Portal nach Shat schon mit 60 erlernbar ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Mai 2008)

ich wusste auch nicht was das bedarf und gier zu bedeuten hatte und dacht der der zuerst gier drückt bekommt den gegenstand wurde aus der gruppe gekickt weil ich bedarf gedrückt hatte. hab dann nachher einen von der gruppe angeflüstert, weil mein freund mir erklärt hat wozu man bedarf und wozu man gier wählt, hab mich bei dem entschuldigt und ihm erklärt warum ich bedarf gedrückt hatte.

folge ich stand nichtmehr auf der ignor.-liste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Mai 2008)

Hab kürzlich meine Treiber geupdatet unter anderem auch Direkt X auf die Version 10....

Irgendwie wurde mein Computer langsamer und meine Fehlermeldungen häufiger....

JA! Ich weiß jetzt das es auf Xp mit ner alten Agp-Graka nicht zu empfehlen ist!^ ^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shujo (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Hunter bis lvl 40~ Knurren immer manuell benutzt, und war der meinung das Feurige Waffe für Hunter das nonplus ultra ist...


----------



## Fifus (16. Mai 2008)

Damals...


Irgendwer: Kannst du heilen?
Ich Druide: Klar!
Irgendwer: Lust auf ZF?
Ich: Was ZF?
Irgendwer: ZufFarrak
Ich: Aha, ok...


Natürlich war ich feral geskillt, ZF damals meine 1. Ini überhaupt, gehealt hab ich mich zuvor immer nur selbst. In der Ini hab ich andere geheilt, wenn sie so gegen 30% hp nur noch hatten, wenn ich dachte - ui, jetzt wirds eng.

ABER: wir haben es dennoch ohne Wipe geschafft, liegt wohl daran, dass der Gruppenchat mit dem Wort "HEAL" zugespammt wurde.


----------



## Sua' (16. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein neuer WOW-Spieler, der hat erst nach dem siebten Fear gemerkt, daß seine Maus keine temporäre Fehlfunktion hatte ^^ ...


----------



## Mini Vaati (16. Mai 2008)

ich hab mit meinem hexer gefragt,ob ich einen seelensplitter bekommen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 13 hab ich festgestellt,dass man mit seelendieb einen bekommt,wenn der typ,gegen den ich kämpfe,stirbt .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:fehler dienen zur unterhaltung(rechtschreib- und grammatikfehler)


----------



## Alani (16. Mai 2008)

Habe mich immer gefreut das dieses netten Männchen im Interface erschien, auf dem die Rüstung geleuchtet hat (gelb, orange, rot...) bis ich begriff das man seine Rüstung reppen muss.

Ich konnte kaum ein Mob killen auf meinem lvl.....

Gruss


----------



## Tearor (16. Mai 2008)

WarmeMilch schrieb:


> kollege von mir, hexenmeister aq20:  "ich will den boss sehn ich will den boss sehn"
> 
> - jaja wir legen ja gleich los
> 
> ...



...auge von killrogg zieht aber eigtl nur selbst aggro.... nicht die der gruppe...


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (16. Mai 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> ...auge von killrogg zieht aber eigtl nur selbst aggro.... nicht die der gruppe...


 Das war frueher anders. ^^


----------



## chocolategirl05 (16. Mai 2008)

ich hab in Gnome "Bedarf" auf eine Schließkassette gewürfelt, und auf die Frage warum ich das getan hab, sagte ich: "Vielleicht ist ja was schönes drin."..... peinlich. (Kurz vorher hatte mein Freund mir erklärt wie man würfelt.... er sagte ich soll Bedarf würfeln bwi Sachen die ich gebrauchen könnte, und ich dachte: "Schließkassette...klar immer her damit." Ein Wunder, dass die mich behalten haben. In besagter Instanz sollte ich eigentlich auch heilen aber das wussten wohl alle außer mir und ich ständig meinen Zauberstab benutzt und am Ende noch rumgemotzt weil wir die Ini nicht zu Ende gemacht haben. 

Und... is zwar kein Fauxpas weil ich es niemandem erzähl hab... aber ich dachte, dass Schurken alle beklauen können, sprich auch mich!

Dann bin ich beim Heilen in DK eingeschlafen und bin (zum Glück nur ich) gestorben. 

Hmm was noch.... ich hab nich zugehört bei der Erklärung von dem Zul'Aman Boss mit dem Gewitter der einen Spieler in die Luft wirft und hab alle gewipt, bei nächsten Try hat's wer anders gemacht und dann war ich es gleich wieder weil das Add on nicht gefunzt hat und ich im TS nichts vertsanden hab. Waren zum Glück nur Randoms und war auch gar nich sooo peinlich. 

In UBRS bin ich mal einfach AFK gegangen ohne Bescheid zu sagen weil es an meiner Haustür geklingelt hat und bin erst 20 min später wiedergekommen (wusste ja nich dass es so lange dauert). Und dann hat ich auch noch bei allen Boss-loots gepasst....

Edit: Uuuh mir fällt das schlimmste doch noch ein. Ich war mit einer Gruppe in Tiefensumpf normal als shadowpriest und ein 64er oder 65er Druide hat geheilt. Der war aber komisch, hat merkwürdige Sachen gemacht und gesagt und sich die ganze Zeit über mein Equip ausgelassen. Heilen konnte er aber und er hat mich auch gelobt weil ich uns vor nem Wipe bewahrte in dem ich aus der Schattengestalt raus bin und geheilt hab. So wei so gut..... das peinliche war, dass ich mich im Gildenchannel... ob positiv oder negativ die ganze Zeit über den ausgelassen hab.... nach 2/3 der Instanz ungefähr stellte ich fest, dass der in unserer Gilde war!! Er war halt total selten on und ich habs irgendwie vergessen, ich selber war auch noch nicht so lange in der Gilde. Jedenfalls war der trotzdem die ganze Zeit nett und freundlich, ich denke der hat sich entweder amüsiert und gedacht "Kiddy" (was ich btw gar nich bin) oder er hat den Gildenchat ausgeblendet... und ich gehe von letzterem aus. Das war echt peinlich!!


----------



## Saggi (16. Mai 2008)

Mir ist noch einer eingefallen: Als ich das erste mal Zul Farrak war wollte ich nach nem wipe noch einen
dieser neutralen Käfer töten fürs Questitem. Als dann noch 2 geaddet sind bekam ich Panik und bin einfach weggesprintet quer durch die ganze Käferhorde. Hab dann auch gleich im Chat gewarnt das ich Mobs am Arsch habe und bin in Richtung Gruppe gelaufen. Als ich dann neben dem Tank stand konnte ich nur noch lachen weil echt sämtliche Käfer aus ZF auf uns zugerannt kamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab damit auch gleich Tank und Heiler verscheucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (16. Mai 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> und dann bin ich von uc aus nach grom`gol
> und dann da n bissle rum gelaufen und natürlcih voll in die 38er mobs und so rein, naja war ziemlich schnell tot und dann beim geistheiler hab ich mich dummerweise wiederbelebt...
> das hat ewigkeiten gedauert bis ich wieder in grom'gol war
> 
> ...



hehe, das kenne ich - habe in uc mit lv. 19 oder so den falschen zeppelin betreten und bin in grom'gol angekommen...da ich rpg's schon sehr lang spiele, wusste ich, dass es sehr gefährlich werden könnte, ein paar schritte zu machen - blieb also ganz brav auf dem zeppelin und bin wieder zurückgereist. habe mich aber ganz klein gemacht und mich nicht bewegt, mit der hoffnung, dass die übrigen spieler meinen, ich sei afk^^


----------



## Malekith1983 (16. Mai 2008)

Sua schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein neuer WOW-Spieler, der hat erst nach dem siebten Fear gemerkt, daß seine Maus keine temporäre Fehlfunktion hatte ^^ ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schmeiß mich weg! Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Wenigkeit hat natürlich die typischen Druid-Fehler gemacht...

- erst ab ca. lvl 30 gemerkt das man Berufe wirklich "on-time" skillen sollte - bin dann mal wieder zurückgelaufen und musste in den schon längst low-lvl Questgebieten Kräuter sammeln gehen
- bis lvl 40 nicht gewußt das man durch switching ausm Sheep kommt
- nicht gewußt wie man combos richtig ausnutzt um auch wirklich mal Schaden zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zeitgleich war da auch nochn Pala...

- erst mit lvl 20 ca. mitbekommen dass es da ne Rezz-Quest gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dachte man kann es beim Lehrer i-wie ab ner gewissen Stufe lernen)
- erst mit lvl 30 kapiert wie das mit den Richturteilen funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Dachte man kann nur sich selber nen Segen verpassen
-> hab also bis lvl 40 ca. nur mit den waffen die Mops verkloppt OMG

und als ob ich es mit dem Druid vorher nicht schon gelernt haben müsste:

hab ich mitm Schami meinen Beruf Kürschnern dann mit lvl 50 erst so richtig hochgeskillt -> schon wieder in low-lvl gebieten stundenlanges rumgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlimmste Raid-Erfahrung (schon watt länger her):

Beim Kurator etwas zu nah am Boss gereggt... --> gepullt --> wipe (das schlimme daran war: erster Run Kara mit einer neuen Gilde)


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (16. Mai 2008)

Fifus schrieb:


> Damals...
> Irgendwer: Kannst du heilen?
> Ich Druide: Klar!
> Irgendwer: Lust auf ZF?
> ...



War das auf Lothar? =)


----------



## Deimoshand (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute

Hmm... in meinen Top10 gibts 2 Sachen für die ich am meisten Häme abbekommen habe.

Das erste war preBC. Wir raiden den Kern und stehen vorm Herrn des Hauses. Der Raid und ich erholen uns gerade von dem letzten Wipe. Und ich als MT denke mir stellst du dich schonmal vor Ragnaros (beim ersten Try kann man das ja). Allerdings hatten wir ihn ja schon "geweckt". Der RL hat zwar noch geschrien aber das hat nix mehr genutzt. Der halbe Raid war noch fast tot, alle Manaklassen max. halb voll. Der Vorteil war - wir sind schnell gestorben.

Das 2te ist vielleicht ein paar Monate her. Voidreaver (FDS). Ich wieder an der Front, aber das erste mal beim Void. Der Raidleader setzt Zeichen für eine Trashgruppe. Ich als MT bekomme den Totenkopf. Vorher hatten wir die Pat gekillt und die erste Gruppe vorne.
Wir pullen, ich bleibe stehen. Der RL schreit: "nimm den Totenkopf !!!" und ich zögere... Die stimme des RL wurde ziemlich schrill: "nimm endlich den Totenkopf !!!!"  Dann habe ich den Mob angeschossen. Den Voidreaver. Der kam, der Raum auch. Dann dämmerte dem Raid und auch dem RL das er das Zeichen falsch gesetzt hatte. Und ich als Neuling dachte das man den Boss zwischen den Gruppen rauspullen kann ^^

Pullen kann ich trotzdem ganz passabel. Allerdings trägt mir der Raid das heute noch nach ^^

Gruß Deimos

P.S.: Bin immer noch MT - trotz allem ;o)


----------



## Borberat (16. Mai 2008)

;o)

Ich, der kleine mage 3 Monate nach Release of WoW (nicht BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im Kloster, erstes Mal mit ner richtigen GRP Ini gewesen, mühsam durchgekämpft, und endlich kurz vorm Boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sterbe. laufe rein, RESPAWN! Aber als cooler Mage mit blinzeln und Manaschild häng ich die einfach wieder ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blinzel mich also durch alle eilte, froste, renne, dachte mir ja die hauen eh gleich wieder ab und ich verlasse den kampf!

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gruppe am schreien "NEEEIN NICHT ZU UNS LAUFEN!!!! STIRB EINFACH!!!!" "NICHT ZU UNS NEIN NICHT ZU UNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Und DANN!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ich in dem Raum wo die Grp wartete angekommen, und habe mich hinter den Heiler geblinzelt ;o))))
Dann kam ein Mob.... ein 2. ... dann kurze Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da dachten sich Hunter und Schurke "Die packen wir!" Kamen aus dem Stealth und dem totstellen raus und dann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kam der Rest der ini den ich kurz vorher noch festgefroren hatte um die ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 23 Mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

Nebenbei hat die Grp mich nicht gekickt, weswegen ich auch egal wie blöd ein Fehler ist nie einen Noob dumm anzicke, woher soll ers auch wissen und an diesem Beispiel hab ich für mich selbst gemerkt das man durch Ahnungslosigkeit manchmal echt komische Sachen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Mai 2008)

;o)

Ich, der kleine mage 3 Monate nach Release of WoW (nicht BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im Kloster, erstes Mal mit ner richtigen GRP Ini gewesen, mühsam durchgekämpft, und endlich kurz vorm Boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sterbe. laufe rein, RESPAWN! Aber als cooler Mage mit blinzeln und Manaschild häng ich die einfach wieder ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blinzel mich also durch alle eilte, froste, renne, dachte mir ja die hauen eh gleich wieder ab und ich verlasse den kampf!

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gruppe am schreien "NEEEIN NICHT ZU UNS LAUFEN!!!! STIRB EINFACH!!!!" "NICHT ZU UNS NEIN NICHT ZU UNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Und DANN!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ich in dem Raum wo die Grp wartete angekommen, und habe mich hinter den Heiler geblinzelt ;o))))
Dann kam ein Mob.... ein 2. ... dann kurze Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da dachten sich Hunter und Schurke "Die packen wir!" Kamen aus dem Stealth und dem totstellen raus und dann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kam der Rest der ini den ich kurz vorher noch festgefroren hatte um die ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 23 Mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

Nebenbei hat die Grp mich nicht gekickt, weswegen ich auch egal wie blöd ein Fehler ist nie einen Noob dumm anzicke, woher soll ers auch wissen und an diesem Beispiel hab ich für mich selbst gemerkt das man durch Ahnungslosigkeit manchmal echt komische Sachen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (16. Mai 2008)

...dachte zu anfang das es wie in diablo 2 ist mit den magiern (also das man dungeons alleine machen kann, weil man zauber im sekundentankt casten kann ^^) und man ganze mob horden alleine zerlegen kann ^^

(hab das nach einmal DM allein - auf lvl 16 - schon verstanden das das nicht geht....wie ich überhaupt zur DM runter gekommen bin hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden (bin inzwischen beim allein runter rennen wenn ich ner gruppe folgen sollte die schon drin war oft verreckt)

mfg LAX
ps: an die peinlicheren sachen erinner ich mich gerade nciht aber ich werde mal brainstorming machen vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vitti2801 (16. Mai 2008)

Hab mit meinem Shami den klassischen Ally Fehler im BG gemacht. Shadowpriest hat mich abgelenkt und während ich ihn genuked hab hat ein Druid HDH zurück getappt, war echt peinlich.


----------



## Fifus (16. Mai 2008)

Das schrieb:


> War das auf Lothar? =)



Ne Guldan


----------



## pri3st (16. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Warlock der ein paar Wochen nach Release auf Lvl42 der ganz stolz mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rumlief, weil er so auf Schwerter abfuhr.

(Die Anfänge waren noch am schönsten)


----------



## annox (16. Mai 2008)

Sérâph!m schrieb:


> Ich dachte früher immer, dass 'Spot' auch bei Hordlern funktioniert...


Ach du warst das!^^

Als Blizzard damals die PVP-Belohnungen von den PVP-Rängen abgekoppelt und Realmpools gebildet hat, strömten vermehrt "PVP-Meider" in die BGs. Meine Untote Hexe wurde zu der Zeit öfter mal von Kriegern angespottet. Das war niedlich. Irgendwann wird diesen Kriegern sicherlich aufgefallen sein, daß ihre löblichen Bemühungen doch nur mit Todesmantel und Fear honoriert und dann ihre Heiler traktiert wurden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilopart (16. Mai 2008)

es war einmal eine kleine gnomhexerin die erst mit lvl 36 feststellte das man lieber doch den leerwandler vorschickt anstatt die mobs selbst zu tanken.
 als sie dann in der scherbenwelt ankamm bemerkte sie das man doch ein bischen darauf achten solltewas man trägt. lila ist zwar ne nette farbe ist aber wenn da null spelldmg drauf ist doch eher schlecht (seelenstoffset). ich glaube siese sinnlose set wurde entwickelt um neulinge abzuziehen^^


----------



## Gotama (16. Mai 2008)

lilopart schrieb:


> ich glaube siese sinnlose set wurde entwickelt um neulinge abzuziehen^^



So sinnlos is das Set gar ned. Da kann man klasse Kristalle der Leere draus machen.

Und vor dem Solarian nerf war der ohne Arkanresi ned möglich.


----------



## Alêza (16. Mai 2008)

Es stand einmal eine Gruppe in UBRS.
Es war ein Gang in dem links und rechts jeweils ein Raum voller Mobs war.
Warri geht schon einmal und stellt sich zwischen die beiden Räume.
Der kleine Warri stand da also herum, langweilte sich ob der Diskusionen über die Taktik, guckte in der Gegend herum und klickte fröhlich Mobs in den Räumen an um zu schauen wie viel HP die denn so haben.
*wuuuusch!* da tippte der kleine Warri aus versehen die Maustaste auf der Charge lag an. Und das genau bei einem Mob der hinter noch ein paar anderen Mobgruppen stand. Der Warri chargte also in den Raum und kam auch promt wieder in hohen Bogen zurück ins Sichtfeld der restlichen Gruppe geflogen, um dann auch direkt Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden zu schließen - genau wie der Rest der Gruppe 5 Sekunden später.

Naja, das darf sich der kleine Warri noch heute im TS anhören.

Ich selber habe leider nur gesehen wie sich auf dem Monitor plötzlich ein Golem materialisierte, um sich direkt danach wieder zu dematerialisieren. Ich kann also nichts zu diesem mysteriösen Vorfall sagen *hust*


----------



## strix (16. Mai 2008)

als ich angefangen habe... nach ca 6 stunden (irgendwie fesselnd der kack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ganz panisch geworden, weil ich den knopf fürs speichern nicht finden konnte... mittlerweile hab ich aber das prinzip des online spiels verstanden...


----------



## Toraka' (16. Mai 2008)

Mir fällt nur ein dass ich gerade auf dem weg zu Prinz Malchezzar in kara war als ich hörte: Toraka ACHTUNG da fliegt ein Inferno auf dich zu...da ich noch zu nah am eingang war ging ich lieber zurück...das Inferno ist HAARGENAU vor dem Eingang gelandet. hätt ich lieber spurt angemacht und wär vor gegangen, ich durfte den rest bis das inferno weg war Zorn spammen...die schurken hats auch genervt...
btw: dmg stop vor phase 2...seine letzte aktion war: Ihr steht nicht nur vor Malchezzar allein, sondern vor den Legionen, die ich befehle. super.


----------



## Squidwârd (18. Mai 2008)

Mit Lv70 und T4 Equip gemerkt das ein Fury Krieger auch Fury skillen sollte und nicht PVP. Und das die Berserkerhaltung doch besser ist als die Kampfhaltung.


----------



## M. Emran (18. Mai 2008)

hab schon mit level 12 deff haltung gelernt aber bis level 50 nur mit ner 2hand waffe getankt bis eienr gesagt hat ob ich schild und ienhandwaffe habe und die deff haltung gelernt habe^^ wusste damals gar net wozu deff haltung gut ist^^


----------



## talsimir (18. Mai 2008)

Boar iwie sind hier alle Fehltritte mit Huntenr passiert.... Woran liegt das nur?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miarum (24. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal eine kleine Nachtelfen Kriegerin (der Char exestiert nicht mehr), die Spaß dran hatte, im Startgebiet herumzulaufen. Sie endeckte ein 'Baum-Haus' und lief sofort hinauf. Nachdem sie ein paarmal hoch und runter gelaufen ist, wegen den Quests, dachte sie doch, spring mal vom Baum runter. Sofort war die kleine Elfe tot und der Spiele war zu doof, um zu wissen, dass der Rote Pfeil auf der Karte, den Weg zu der Leiche anzeigt. Somit verschwendete sie über eine viertel Stunde, um ihre Leiche zu suchen... Seitdem springt das liebe Mialein nicht mehr von zu hohen Sachen hinunter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gab auch einen kleinen Hunter, der schon brav immer zum Lehrer rennt, um neue Sachen zu lernen. Sie lernte immer wieder eine Sache neu, die später auch irgendwann Rang 7 (oder so) erreichte. Nachdem sie Level 36 erreichte, merkte sie, dass diese Fähigkeit 'Tier heilen' war und nicht wie gedacht, 700 Lebenspunkte werden beim Wiederbeleben des Tieres gegeben...

Auch half der kleine Hunter gestern einer Freundin, passende Addons zu finden. Eins von ihnen war Omen. Nachdem die Freundin auf ihrem achsotollen Vista PC den WoW Ordner fand und den Ordner von Omen reingeschoben hatte, ging der Hunter on. Nach ein paar Minuten quatschen kam die Frage von der Freundin "Da ist ein Fenster, da steht Omen. Wie krieg ich das weg ...?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (24. Mai 2008)

Miarum schrieb:


> Auch half der kleine Hunter gestern einer Freundin, passende Addons zu finden. Eins von ihnen war Omen. Nachdem die Freundin auf ihrem achsotollen Vista PC den WoW Ordner fand und den Ordner von Omen reingeschoben hatte, ging der Hunter on. Nach ein paar Minuten quatschen kam die Frage von der Freundin "Da ist ein Fenster, da steht Omen. Wie krieg ich das weg ...?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made MY day!

Mein größter Fauxpass war:

Das ich als Ork Schurke (Groß, Stark und Breite Schultern) nicht wusste, warum ich keine Schwere Rüssi tragen kann, weil ich so muskolös war, und deswegen ein Ticket geschrieben hab^^


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

Es war vor circa 2 1/2 Jahren...mein Zwergen Krieger muss zwischen Level 20-30 gewesen sein, denn es war im Sumpland, als mich mal ein paar sehr sehr pöse Mobs verhauen haben und ich mich zum ersten mal beim Geistheiler wieder fand.

Ich habe mich gleich auf die Suche nach meinem "Kadaver" gemacht, wie es früher doch noch hieß. Allerdings habe ich die Minimap ausser Acht gelassen, oder ich war einfach nur mit Cosmos überfordert, dass ich mir ein paar Tage zuvor installiert hatte.

Naja, als ich dann nach einer Weile meinen Korpus nicht mehr wieder gefunden habe wollte ich zurück zum Geilstheiler und mich dort wiederbeleben... . 

Naja, gefunden hatte ich diesen auch nicht, sodass ich mich erstmal entnervt wieder ausgeloggt hatte. 

Erst am nächsten Tag merkte ich, dass mich die Minimap zum Kadaver dirigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

Es war vor circa 2 1/2 Jahren...mein Zwergen Krieger muss zwischen Level 20-30 gewesen sein, denn es war im Sumpland, als mich mal ein paar sehr sehr pöse Mobs verhauen haben und ich mich zum ersten mal beim Geistheiler wieder fand.

Ich habe mich gleich auf die Suche nach meinem "Kadaver" gemacht, wie es früher doch noch hieß. Allerdings habe ich die Minimap ausser Acht gelassen, oder ich war einfach nur mit Cosmos überfordert, dass ich mir ein paar Tage zuvor installiert hatte.

Naja, als ich dann nach einer Weile meinen Korpus nicht mehr wieder gefunden habe wollte ich zurück zum Geilstheiler und mich dort wiederbeleben... . 

Naja, gefunden hatte ich diesen auch nicht, sodass ich mich erstmal entnervt wieder ausgeloggt hatte. 

Erst am nächsten Tag merkte ich, dass mich die Minimap zum Kadaver dirigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sisara (4. Juni 2008)

überhaupt den "zeitfresser" wow anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sepultur (4. Juni 2008)

1. als tank-dudu im slabby immer vergessen wegzugehen wenn murmur castet ^^

2. als ich mit wow angefangen hab, beim krieger nur das equip mit der meisten rüstung genommen ^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (4. Juni 2008)

Habe bis lvl 15 nur die große Heilung genutzt und keine Hots ^^


----------



## barbarella (4. Juni 2008)

ein jäger mit level 25 besucht zum ersten mal eine ini... und dachte gier ist kein schönes wort... bedaf hört sich doch viel besser an... so ein unterschied wie bei: ich will und ich möchte... nachdem ich immer schön freundlich bedarf gemacht hatte sprach mich jemand so nach dem 20. item an und sagte dass ich wohl spätestens bei blauen items ärger bekomme wenn ich immer bedarf mache


----------



## Wowzockerforfun (4. Juni 2008)

ich hab mit meinen jetzt 70 pala erst mit 36 heraus gefuden das ich rezzen kann


----------



## Trixer1 (4. Juni 2008)

Jaaber schrieb:


> Moin ihr Buffies da draußen,
> 
> in diesem Thread würde ich gerne mal wissen, was euer größter Fauxpas (Faux-pas laut wikipedia: "frz. für 'falscher Schritt', 'Fehltritt") war.
> Ich fange dann mal an:
> ...



Der typische Jägerwipe.Pet nicht  weggesteckt, irgendwo runtergesprungen,halbe Instanz gepullt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fereman (4. Juni 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> wo ich mit WoW angefangen habe hatt ich ein hunter riesengroßer fehler da ich hunter überhauptnicht spielen kann und dann hab ich einfach den skillbaum die ersten rein gemacht und ihr könnt euch denken wie viel dmg ich gemacht habe ^^




noch mal auf deutsch bitte oO


----------



## Aplizzier (4. Juni 2008)

Ich wusste erstmit 35 das es überhuapt skilltrees gibt^^. Hat mir ab dann ne mengeZeit und Kosten beim lvln gesparrt


----------



## Nicnak (4. Juni 2008)

Als ich noch ziemlich neu im Spiel war, habe ich nen 60er gefragt ob er mir schnell ne Gildensatzung unterschreibt.

Er antwortete: "Nope", dachte das ist n anderes Wort für Noob und hab ihn erstmal als Nerd beschimpft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (4. Juni 2008)

Hatte bis Level 50 keinen Twink über lvl 10 gebracht und daher gedacht das nur meine Klasse die Skilltrees hat.


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (4. Juni 2008)

Verzauberung bis skill 240 geskillt und dann verlehrnt -.-


> Es war einmal ein kleiner Taurenjäger namens Jaaber, der wusste nicht so recht, was der Quest mit dem Namen "Die Zähmung des Biestes", bis ich auf ca. Level 25 gefragt wurde, warum ich kein Pet hätte... Naja war schon peinlich


rofl


----------



## fereman (4. Juni 2008)

Kigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



grün=pvp

blau=nicht pvp

hellblau = freund


----------



## Almasor (4. Juni 2008)

Ein enger Verwandter von mir wusste bis lvl 40 mit seinem Krieger nicht, das man lvl Verlauf noch andere Fähigkeiten lernt^^
Aber während ich lache denke ich immer: Guter Spieler wenn er bis 40 einen Krieger ohne Fähigkeiten gespielt hat^^


----------



## Campionedelmondo (4. Juni 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> dazu hab ich ne frage undzwar als ich WoW gestrartet hab und mir meinen char den ich spielen wollte aussuchte, dann kommt ja immer das ladefenster und unten über dem ladebalken steht immer ein Tipp. Bei mir hies er wie folgt:Sie können sich jederzeit einen Ruhestein bei jedem Gastwirten abholen.
> heist es wenn ich ihn wegwerfe krieg ich nen neuen oder wie soll ich das verstehen???
> und hat es schon jemand ausprobiert?



Jo hab ihn irgendwann mal auch weggeworfen und dann kannste zum Gastwirt, der gibt dir einen neuen. Probierr mal aus !!


----------



## Fumacilla (4. Juni 2008)

hmmm... ich wollte von anfang an ne klasse spielen bei welcher ich wusste, dass sie nicht leicht sein soll.. also nahm ich nen schurken, welcher mir auch gut gefiel... ich hab mich so in den schurken reingelebt, das ich (weil ichs nich besser wusste) nen täuschungsskill (natürlich total verskillt) benutzt habe um mich hochzuleveln um dann endlich mit 70 zu begreifen, das es einfach kein pve skill ist =) ich hab mich immer so geärgert das ich nur ausm hinterhalt schaden mache und ewig für die mobs brauchte... xD


----------



## CLOZEN (4. Juni 2008)

Es gab mal einen zwergen jäger namens snipez,  er trug weißes equip, roben undkaufte seine sachen nur beim händler.
Aber dieser link spricht für alles: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...th&n=Snipez
Ich hatte damals keine ahnung von rüssi, boni etc.
ich spiele ihn übrigens auch nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (4. Juni 2008)

oh es war auch übrigens mein erster charakter.


----------



## Gorfindel (4. Juni 2008)

Es war einmal vor 2 Wochen als der Starke Krieger Gorfindel mit seiner noch so starken Gruppe vor Archimonde stand dem T6 enboss in Hyial.

und naja mir angewiesen wurde zu sagen wann der jäger mir Archimonde mit Irre pullen soll und ich so aufgeregt war(lag daran das es mein erstes mal vor nem T6 Endboss war)^^ wie gesagt i war so aufgeregt das i selber auf den boss zu Ritt und ich mit meinen 22k voll gebufften Hp mit 2 schlägen geonehittet wurde inklusiv dem Raid xD

Naja alle waren stink sauer und beim nächsten Try war ich ganz ruhig und ließ ihn mir vom Jäger pullen^^

zur belohnung lag Archi dann auch zu unseren füßen^^

naja aufgeregt hin oder her aber das gehört zu meinen schlechtesten erfahrungen
aber aus fehlern lernt man xD auch Tank´s ohne Int^^


----------



## Fungor (4. Juni 2008)

Mitm Lvl 60 Tauren Hunter das erste mal in UBRS. Rend event. TAB - Shot TAB - Shot TAB, wo ist eigentlich das Pukplikum hin?! - Tot.


----------



## chinsai (4. Juni 2008)

ich wusste erst mit ca lvl 40 wie man in den allgemein chat etc schreibt
und mit meinem ersten char bin ich in den ring in if gefallen (war lvl 6) und hab beim nächsten einloggen gesehen dass ich unsichtbar war(manchmal wenn man sich einloggt ist der char noch ganz kurz nicht sichtbar, bei mir war das ein bisschen länger) und so hab aus frust den char gelöscht
und ich wusste erst mit ca 50 was buffed ist^^


----------



## Thoschty (4. Juni 2008)

Hihi, 

ich war mit ner Gruppe im Kloster, und der Tank sagte " Mage, sheepe bitte den rechten"
Ich sagte jo, lief in reichweite und wirkte einen hervorragenden Blizzard.
Huii, was haben sich die anderen gefreut und ich wollte nur noch ein großes schwarzes Loch, wodrin ich verschwinden konnte

Gruß:-)


----------



## dread42 (4. Juni 2008)

Is mir vor nen paar Monaten passiert: ich bin grad mit meinem Pala on (Heal geskillt) und unser Raidleader meinte sie bräuchten noch nen dd für Kara, ich also fix auf Vergelter umgeskillt und wunder mich noch wo denn der eine Talentpunkt herkommt, obwohl ich doch so geskillt hab wie ichs immer mach. Hab mir nix dabei gedacht und den letzten Punkt halt noch in ein anderes Talent gesteckt und wurde auch gleich nach Kara geportet. Kaum angekommen merk ich, dass ich vergessen hab Siegel des Befehls zu skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin dann aber auf die geniale Idee gekommen mit Siegel des Blutes zu kämpfen (hab gemerkt das das sogar effektiver ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wir also ganz entspannt durch Kara gerannt und alles lief super, nur dann beim Prinz, als ich das Entkräften abbekommen hab und während dem weglaufen nach mal drauf gehauen hab... naja ich lab dann ziemlich tot am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (4. Juni 2008)

also
es war einmal ein krieger der war lvl 35/36 und wollte glaube ich kloster tanken.
dann wurde er gefragt warum er in der kampfhaltung tanke...
naja
dann musste ich erstmal stunden lang die deff-haltung quest suchen war schon scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 13101987 (4. Juni 2008)

Sisloc schrieb:


> kurze zeit später bin ich auch bei teldrasil die klippen runtergesprungen weil ich mal schauen wollte ob ich von stamm zu stamm den abhang runterspringen kann^^gaaaanz tolle idee xD. da ich nicht wollte das meine sachen kaputt gehen beim geistheiler( von reparieren hatte ich noch nichts gehört) versuchte ich nun meinen leichnam wiederzuholen. war da fast ne stunde mit beschäftigt immer wieder mit meinem geist die klippe runterzuspringen, am leichnahm vorbei zu springen und wieder um den berg durch die stadt, hoch zur klippe, runterspringen und wieder am leichnahm vorbei^^ als ich letztendlich auf dem stamm landete und mich wiederbelebte musste ich ja weiter runter.


das ist sooo geil, made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit Naja,ich habs geschafft mit lvl 45 meine ersten Talentpunkte zu vergeben, da mich freundlicherweise einee Mitspielerin vor den Todesminen darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat( Ja,ich bin mit lvl 45 noch in die Todesminen gegangen,da ich dachte,dass es dort für mich noch schöne Items gibt)


----------



## Chillers (4. Juni 2008)

Na, ich denke da an meine Druidin..mit Level 23/24 damaaals (jau!) in Ironforge. 2 chars hüppen um mich ´rum: *Buff me pls.* Ich im normalchannel *buffbuff*  Fragte mich:*Was wollen die???*. 
[/quote]


----------



## Plakner (4. Juni 2008)

Gab da mal nen Mage der bei seinem ersten kararun auf den tollen shami hörte der meinte(war direkt anchm schach ivent)
Geh ma da in den Raum da gibts tolle epix für die, die zum ersten mal Kara sind^^
Da hüpfte der Mage voller vorfreude mitten in den Raum doch was fand er vor?
keine epix NEIN! 2 Mutantenplanzenmobdingers(kA wie die heissen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War das ein Gelächter im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranosso (4. Juni 2008)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mir ist das selbe auch mal passiert aber ich bin mit der seele runtergesprungen und bin dann um die ganze insel gelaufen.
Damals wusste ich noch nix von gm´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (4. Juni 2008)

joa war mal ein kleiner gnomenmage der beim lurker auf tab die gegner anvisiert und dann mit feuerball die dauersheeps rausgeholt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirek (5. Juni 2008)

Mein erster Char war n Hunter, und auf ca lvl 30 wurde ich gefragt wieso ich mit nem Casterstab rumlaufe und auch noch damit "Schaden" mache anstatt mit meinem Bogen zu schießen. Meine Antwort war: "Wieso? Ist der nicht gut? Ist doch Blau!" xD


----------



## zergerus (5. Juni 2008)

War mal ein kleener Zwerg-Warri, der wunderte sich warum die anderen 60er Warris ein zweitesmal Chargen konnten, obwohl sie schon im Kampf waren ó.Ò... Nach einiger Zeit entdeckte er den Skill "Abfangen" :O......


----------



## Grobius (5. Juni 2008)

Urian schrieb:


> es war einmal eine kleine blutelf paladina, die total vergessen hatte das klassenquest zum rezzen zu machen. die grp hat sich in hdw sehr belustigt.



Hehe, so ähnlich ging es mir auch in Gnomeregan ^^


----------



## Lizard King (5. Juni 2008)

bin mal während nem raid eingeschlafen, (habs halt übertrieben)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hätte mir am liebsten selbst danach in den Sack getreten, sowas darf nicht passieren!


----------



## Archiebald (5. Juni 2008)

beim warten auf einen weiteren four horsemen try wurde ein port nach if aufgemacht, da jemand respeccen war. Berieselt von Musik und ts2 trashtalk habe ich geistesgegenwaertig reagiert und wollte den warrior zurueckporten..dumm nur, dass kein einziger Hexerport offen war und ich ploetzlich in if stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, nun bin ich hordler, da portets mich zumindest nicht nach if ^^


----------



## Mannne (5. Juni 2008)

Es gab vor langer Zeit mal einen Level 19 Draenei Krieger, der sich in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, sich ein Pet zu holen. Da er das Huhn ganz cool fand, machte er sich auf den langen weg nach Sturmwind. Nachdem er die Karten und das Gelände erforscht hatte entschied er sich den weg über Eschental -> Brachland -> Schlingendorntal -> Dämmerwald -> Wald von Elwyn, das es keinen "richtigen Weg" von Sumpfland nach Sturmwind gab. Nach ettlichen besuchen bei Bob und der Hilfe eines netten 40er im Schlingedorntal, der ihn fragte was ich hier suche, kam ich auch endlich an. Nach weiteren zwei Stunden hatte er dann auch endlich sein Huhn.

Mit Level 25 entdeckte er einen großen Drachen im Dämmerwald. Da er aber mit einem Totenkopf angezeigt wurde, entschied er sich mit Level 35 noch einmal vorbei zuschauen und "Hallo" zu sagen. Was er auch tat - Ok eigentlich sage er nur noch zu Bob "Hallo".

Mit ca. Level 64 entschied sich dieser Krieger dann ein Deff-Krieger zu werden und skillte um. Entschlossen bot er in den ersten Instanzen den Gegner die Stirn, bis ihn einer Frage warum er nicht in der Verteidigungshaltung kämpfte. Daraufhin machte er die Quest für die besagte Kampfhaltung und ist jetzt stolzer Tank.


----------



## ReWahn (5. Juni 2008)

Habe erst auf lvl 30 realisiert dass es so was wie das ah gibt... vorher immer alles (auch stoffe, kräuter, erze) beim händler verkauft :/


----------



## nex187 (5. Juni 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> es war einmal ein lvl60 tauren hunter der den char gelöscht hatte (weil aufhören und so) und 4 monate später merkt, dass er doch noch spielen will :{



Kannst wiederherstellen
Hab letztens meinen Schurken wiederherstellen lassen der über 1 Jahr gelöscht war!

greez


----------



## Glenmorangie (5. Juni 2008)

Kigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal von vielen Addons die Spielernamen aufgrund irgendwelcher Dinge farblich ändern abgesehen, dürfte es sich in dem Falle (grün) um Spieler handeln, bei denen das PVP Flag eingeschaltet ist und bei den anderen hingegen ausgeschaltet?

Liebe Grüße,
Glen

PS: Einer meiner Fauxpas' ist wohl, dass ich irgendwie übersehen habe, dass ich hier auf einen Post vom Dezember 2007 antworte? ...


----------



## Solassard (5. Juni 2008)

Kräuterkunde 375
Elealchie 375 verlernt weil ich mir dachte mit BB und juwi ist viel mehr geld zu machen. dann

BB 375 und juwi 290 gelevelt bis mir zu stressig wurde dann beides wieder verlernt und nun hab ich wieder KK 375 und Alchie 375

Fazit: einfach so mal 1000g und etliche stunden verraucht


----------



## LordofFrog (5. Juni 2008)

ein kleiner untoter wl is mal um die ganze nordspitze von kalimdor geschwommen, weil er dachte, man könne vllt versteckte plätze oder schätze finden, hat mich eine geschlagene stunde gekostet und homestone natürlich auf der bank liegen gelassen.


----------



## Nanga (5. Juni 2008)

Mich hat mal einer im AV angeschrieben ... "Hi, du bist noch AFK markiert. Mach mal weg."
Was hab ich rein aus Reflex gemacht .....? "/afk" eingegeben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Güße


----------



## Tragoile (5. Juni 2008)

bin früher mal durch die Tiefenbahn gelaufen, weil die verdammt nochmal nicht kam
von Darnassus nach auberdine bin ich auch geschwommen

Naja meine ersten skillpunkte habe ich nach schönheit der Icons verteil xD


----------



## Xilibili (5. Juni 2008)

Meiner wars das ich mit meinem Kriger nur auf rüssi geachtet hab und das ich nen Kriger angefangen hab und das ich nicht geskillt hab bis 25 ^^ und bis 13 nicht wusste was ein lehrer ist


----------



## Siebäsiech (5. Juni 2008)

Hab damals bis Level 40 oder so nicht gerafft was der Unterschied von Gier und Bedarf beim würfeln ist.
Hab jenste Gegenstände anderen weggewürfelt und paar Sachen (sicher mal die Illusionäre rute aus dem Kloster und irgend nen Zauberstab aus dem Karl von Rotzofen) die ich gut hätte gebrauchen können verpasst.


Hab dann später als 70er bei Arenazeit 2 lange auf den Gladistab gespart, hab dann mal aus Langeweile paar Gladisachen ansehen wollen wie die so an mir aussehen würden, bin dann plötzlich ne Gladiatorenaxt reicher geworden (als Magier ne sehr sinnvolle Investition) und paar Tausend Arenapunkte Ärmer. (Gm hats zum glück rückgängig machen können)


----------



## Marvlol (5. Juni 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> mein größter fauxpas war es 2mal kara zu gehn. nach dem 2. mal hab ich gemerkt das raiden total sinnlos ist und ich nur meine zeit verchwende =)



lol


----------



## iggeblackmoore (5. Juni 2008)

Als ich das erste mal UBRS war, sollte ich mit Drakki "gassi gehen".
Ich wusste natürlich nicht was das war und alle haben mich total angemacht und so.
Ich war so verzweifelt, dass ich in den Mob gelaufen bin und mich beim Geistheiler wiederbeleben ließ und bin aus der Gruppe gegangen.
Mir war es echt zu peinlich zu fragen, was "gassi gehen" sei, weil mich alle als nerd beschimpften.
Nachher aber hat mir dies jemand erklährt was ich machen musste und nach ein zwei malen habe ich es dann immer perfekt geschafft.


----------



## -Josh- (5. Juni 2008)

Der schrieb:


> war mal in den deadmines und einer wollte leader haben und ich hab dem alle lederklamotten gegeben die ich hatte xD



Nein wie geil !! ^^ 

Also zu meiner Dummheit ...

Neu angefangen :
Jede Klasse irgendwie auf lvl 8 gelevelt. weil das leveln so "lange" dauerte >.<   Ich sah einen , der in ienem Tag lvl 18 hatte ... 22 ... 29 ... 38 ....60   Ich frag ich also, wie er es denn so schnell schafft in der Zeit zu leveln ... Er klärte mich schließlich auf, das es schneller geht, wenn man als Priester keinen Nahkampf macht *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem ...
lvl 20 Priester - In IF die in die Schmiede gesprungen, und das mehr als einmal ...  Ein Pala hat gesagt, ich soll ihm nachspringen und ihn suchen >.< .. was ich nicht wusste war, das es Ruhestein+Ruhestein benutz hat ... ich bin echt oft reingesprungen, was mir am anfang nicht leicht fiel (bin nicht auf anhieb reingekommen)

Dann lvl 54 (Hexer) in BRD in die Lava gefallen, weil ein Mob auf mich zugerannt kam ... Ich lauf natürlich rückwärts =_=

MfG JTFroxx

PS: Ich habe keine ahnung ob man man jetzt noch in die Schmeide fallen/laufen/springen kann


----------



## benbaehm (5. Juni 2008)

ich habe in kara mal moroes per mondfeuer gepullt, dann in der hektik wie wild auf den verwandlungs-button geklickt um in bär zu shiften. dies war aber nur von wenig erfolg gekröt, so dass ich, als moroes mich erreichte, immer noch in normaler gestalt dastand und natürlich umgeholzt wurde. das resultat war ein schöner sauberer wipe und lacher im ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sonixx- (5. Juni 2008)

Kigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alle antworten waren leider falsch bis jetzt. jeder klasse ist eine farbe zu geordnet (schamies sind glaube ich blau), zur schnelleren unterscheidung wer da auf einen zukommt oder für was auch immer.


----------



## Scred (5. Juni 2008)

hab eigentlich noch nichts besonderes gehabt da mein (der auch schuld ist das ich spiele xD) mir immer alles erklärt hat aber bis level 30 bin ich in instanzen immer als erstes in die mobgruppen gelaufen das war auch schon das größte
erster char war ein hunter jetzt ist es ein hexer


----------



## -Josh- (5. Juni 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> alle antworten waren leider falsch bis jetzt. jeder klasse ist eine farbe zu geordnet (schamies sind glaube ich blau), zur schnelleren unterscheidung wer da auf einen zukommt oder für was auch immer.



Nein, du liegst falsch !! Es stimmt schon, dass schamis Blau sind, preister weiß, pala´s pink , usw.. 
aber er meint eifnahc bloß die beidne farben Grün und Blau OHNE addons !, d.h. :
- Blau = PvE geflaggt, also unangreifbar für Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion
- Grün =PvP geflaggt, also angreifbar für Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion

Auf einem PvP-Realm ist jeder grün unterlegt

MfG JTFroxx


----------



## Kythah (5. Juni 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> alle antworten waren leider falsch bis jetzt. jeder klasse ist eine farbe zu geordnet (schamies sind glaube ich blau), zur schnelleren unterscheidung wer da auf einen zukommt oder für was auch immer.



Quatsch, er meint die Namen direkt über den Spielermodels, und die haben mit PVP an und PVP aus zu tun, nicht mit der Klasse (gibt ja auch nur grün und blau) - was du meinst sind wohl die Spielerfarben im Raidinterface oder bei AddOns, aber das hat nichts mit seiner Frage zu tun.


----------



## pandur0815 (5. Juni 2008)

Damals als kleiner ca Level 40 Paladin in ZF von einem Mitpala, der höllischen Schaden gefahren hat, zu erfahren, das man seine Siegel auch mittels Richturteil auslösen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer liest schon Tooltips *hüstel* ^^


----------



## LordofFrog (5. Juni 2008)

aufm PvP is nicht jeder PvP geflagt, nur wer in den letzten 10min im PvP war, oder in einer umkämpften oder feindlichen zone is. in freundlichen is man nach 10 min auch PvE.


----------



## glurack (5. Juni 2008)

Also ich hatte ihn gerstern...Wir Tdm Hero kurz vorm ersten Boss ziehen die gruppen raus hauen sie um..*im ts okay alle in Raum um zureggen*ich lauf um die Ecke hatte Boss im Target aufeinmal fängt mein Jäger anzuballern..naja die hälfte stand draussen naja der Rest ist klar Wipe^^Alle im Ts was war das wer war das??Ich nur er Hunter hatte den Im Target warum auch immer.Dann haben alle nur gefeiert..dann gings zum Glück wipefrei weiter!!War schon schön!!


----------



## muhuhaha (5. Juni 2008)

ich als hexer in ner ini

kommt im grp channel vom tank: hat der heiler ss?
keine antwort

tank wieder hat der heiler einen SS????
keine antwort

tank: alter hexer ich will wissen ob der heiler nen ss hat
ich: frag nicht mich frag den heiler woher soll ich das wissen
tank: hey das musst doch wissen ob du nen ss auf den heiler gesetz hast
ich: ähh was isn ein ss??
tank: omfg nen seelen stein
ich: was macht der?

xxx verlässt die gruppe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  traurig aber wahr das ich ss erst spät gelernt hab^^
(aber jetzt weiß ich wozu das ding gut ist^^)


----------



## Keller03 (5. Juni 2008)

Also als ich mit meinem Pala angefangen hab hab ich ersma auf protec geskillt und wollte den Tank machen und als ich lv 30 oder so war hat mir einer meiner Freunde ma erklärt, dass man mit einem Schild tankt und nich mit ner 2h waffe^^


----------



## Galbadia (5. Juni 2008)

also ich war vorm monat oder so in TDM non Hero, waren bei Keal, alle waren tot ausser ich und der healer, Keal 1% ich geh down, Healer legt ihn noch um.
Was mach ich?? Drücke auf Geist freilassen^^, was dropt Kriegsstiefel des Sonnenwanderers und ich war der einzige Plattenträger. 
Hab sie dann doch noch vom GM bekommen.

Jetzt weis ich, nie bei einem Boss den Geist freilassen!! War schon etwas peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (5. Juni 2008)

hab im AH mich verguckt und kupferbarren für 198 g, also 2 mal 99g gekauft ...ka wies dazu kam...auf jeden fall hat das epic mountauf sich warten lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âlidâri (5. Juni 2008)

Es war mal ein Hunter, der dachte bis lvl 45 dass Nahkampf mehr Schaden macht als Distanz, warum auch sonst machen die Krieger und Schurken das immer...:-)


----------



## Traklar (5. Juni 2008)

Rodgar_9 schrieb:


> hab im AH mich verguckt und kupferbarren für 198 g, also 2 mal 99g gekauft ...ka wies dazu kam...auf jeden fall hat das epic mountauf sich warten lassen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja das ist nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (5. Juni 2008)

Es gab da auch mal einen Hexer der erst mit Lvl 25 von einem Freund erfuhr das es Lehrer gibt und war dann ziemlich enttäuscht, das es für die folgenden Level immer nur noch so wenig neue Skills gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der gleiche Hexer war es auch der sich mit Lvl 42 erst den Teufelsjäger geholt hat, weil er die Q dafür immer wieder verschoben und als dann grün gelöscht hatte und sich dann wunderte wo die anderen Hexer alle dieses Vieh her hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ein 70er Hexer hat sich dann die Mühe gemacht mir zu erklären was buffed.de ist und wie man eine Questreihe fortsetzt.

Add ons lernte besagter Hexer mit lvl 31 kennen und abstürzen tut er heut noch gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sty (5. Juni 2008)

Hmm da gab es mehrere.

Sturzbetrunken diverse Bosse in den guten alten 40er Raidzeiten getankt ( damals das Schild von Chromagus bekommen und konnte mich nicht daran erinnern) oder während des Tankens bei Nefarian/ Golemag / Chromagus eingeschlafen.

Naja Shit happens ^^


Hach ja, damals hab ich noch gerne getankt und mit BC hat das auf einmal keinen fun mehr gemacht :-/


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (5. Juni 2008)

Als ich bis lvl 30 auf alle 3 skillbäume ( krieger ) geskilled hab bis mir ndlich ma jmd gesagt hat dass des sinnlos is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also skillte ich auf furor um und bin seitdem restlos glücklich


----------



## Torglosch (5. Juni 2008)

Ich habe kurz vor 40 rausgefunden für was die Auktionshäuser eigentlich gut sind, bis dahin habe ich alle Items brav zum NPC händler getragen und mich gewundert das echt jeder viel mehr Geld hat als ich.

Naja inzwischen gehöre ich zu den reichsten Spielern aus meinem bekanntenkreis, denke so langsam habe ich das mit dem handeln ganz gut raus.


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (5. Juni 2008)

Also das geilste war bei mir: 2 Freunde von mir spielten WoW. Der eine nen 16er Hunter oder so, der andre ab und zu bei seinem Vater immer nen andren char (Totaler noob was ich aber am anfang nicht erkannte dar er immer so viel cooles erzählte etc.). Also ich und der Hunter mit ner Gruppe in Ragefire, der "noob" freund  (sry das ich das so sage^^) sitzt neben mir. Die ersten grünen Sachen dropen und er meint: ne mach bedarf das iss wenn du es haben willst, gier wenn du es brauchst, also habe ich auf alles geneeded und mich unheimlich drüber gefreut das ich alles bekomme.....Als dann das 7te mal oder so im chat auftauchte wieso ich als mage auf ein Kolben oder sowas neede (ich weiss nicht mehr genau was es war) Kam dann den Kick. Letztendlich haben Wir uns schlappgelacht und auch mein "noobfreund" hat was gelernt xD
aber das war echt ne Peinliche aktion^^


----------



## Milivoje (6. Juni 2008)

is noch nicht so lange her. war im nethersturm, um dort die "angriffspläne des sonnenzorns" quest zu machen. und da fliegen ja auch so manawyrme rum. wo ich schonmal da war, wollte ich mir noch ein urmana zusammenfarmen, zauberstoff cd lief in ein paar stunden aus. also fröhlich wyrme gekloppt und mich über die mäßige dropprate geärgert. einen hatte ich aber so dermaßen gekonnt am abgrund abgschossen, aber den loot wollte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. dumme idee. ab ging es in den abgrunde. irgendwo weiter unter, bevor es in die absolute unendlichkeit geht, schlug ich noch auf einer felskante auf und verstarb.
geizig, wie ich nunmal bin, wollte ich doch meinen körper noch wiederholen. also hingelaufen. örper abgeholt. eben noch den wyrm looten.... friedhof. zurück zum körper. annehmen, telefon klingelt. unaufmerksam. abgestürzt. friedhof. zurück zum körper. annehmen. vielleicht kann man den wyrm ja doch looten. fiedhof. biss in die tastatur. beim geistheiler wiederbelebt. ausgelogged. an meinem versand gezweifelt.


----------



## Lanee (6. Juni 2008)

So vor 3,5 Jahren dachte ich mit meinem ersten Char (Jägerin) dass Beweglichkeit meine kleine Elfe schneller laufen lässt....
Und ich hab mein Gear  grundsätzlichnach Aussehen gewählt, hatte ja von Stats mal null Ahnung XD. Aber zumindest lag ich ja schonmal mit der Agility net falsch beim Jäger, nur war mir halt nicht bewusst dass es mir AP gibt, was AP ist etc etc, sondern schneller laufen is cool, also ne Menge Agi angezogen. ^^

ka ob ich damals ne Gruppe mal gewiped hab, ich hoffe es net 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (6. Juni 2008)

Hab mal nen Ally bis lvl 5 gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mula87 (6. Juni 2008)

es ist mir zwar nicht selber passiert aber ich war mal mit einer grp hdw und wir hatten einen melee hexer dabei. der hatte kein pet draußen und hat nur mit dem dolch gekämpft hat.


mfg

Mula


----------



## Sleepysimon (6. Juni 2008)

Als ich das erste mal bei Loot Reaver war und nach 20 sec draufging durch die Kugeln. Ich bekam einen Brezz und fiel wieder instant um *g*

Ich war der einzigste der draufging -.-


----------



## Nershul (6. Juni 2008)

da gibt es wohl einige erlebnisse in meiner dunklen WoW-Vergangenheit die den Titel "Fauxpas" definitiv verdienen würden:

1. Mein allererster Charakter war ein Troll-Schamane. Diesen levelte ich sehr mühselig hoch, bis mir ein netter Mitspieler so mit Level 25-30 eröffnete, dass ich doch mal TOTEMS aufstellen sollte. Die Quests hatte ich natürlich im Log, aber dass ein Schamane soetwas können sollte, davon hatte ich noch nichts gehört... Der Mitspieler war so freundlich und half mir bei der ersten Totem-Quest sogar ^^

Andere "Kleinigkeiten" hat fast jeder schonmal irgendwo erlebt, diese kleinen Peinlichkeiten, wo man am liebsten im Boden versinken möchte: 
- Den 40-Mann-Raid beim guten alten Geddon in MC "gebombt" frei nach dem Motte: _Huch!? War ich das jetzt!?_
- Ein damals wertvolles Rezept oder einen wertvollen Gegenstand für n Appel und n Ei verschenkt... (konkretes Beispiel: Das Epic-Random-Drop-Schwert aus 60er Zeiten, glaube Krolklinge oder so ähnlich, für nichtmal 50 Gold verkauft damals -.-)

Die Liste könnte man unendlich weiterführen ^^


----------



## Arahan20 (6. Juni 2008)

Hm ma überlegen.....

1.
Ein kleiner Blutelf Schurke lvl15 wollte damals von Silbermond nach UC.....ohne zu wissen das es eine Portverbindung gibt...also macht er sich auf nach Süden....durch Geisterlande...immer weiter...bis alles dunkler und unfreundlicher wurde...und er ein paar mal,bis er aufgab, durch mobs mit einem "komischen" totenkopf starb....echt peinlich wo er dann (Zurück in Silbermond) am ende eine lvl5 paladina folgte und sie direkt zum portstein im Sunfury Spire lief....
war dann doch ein gutes Ende...

2.
Dieser zu dem Zeitpunkt lvl55 Schurke war zufällig gerade im Arathihochland und traf sich dort mit einem Schurkenkolegen...der ihn dann verwundert fragte warum er mit lvl55 keine Gifte erstellen kann....peinlich peinlich
besonders wenn man noch fragt: Was sind Gifte >.< un wozu sind die Oo mir war das so peinlich -.- naja


3. Ist nich meine "Fauxpas" gewesen *aber* naja: 
Kolege (Jäger) meinte damals im TS er kann die klippen in Hinterland runter springen und dabei au nicht sterben habe ja dickere Rüstung neh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...so wie ein lockerer Schurkensprung halt....naja *klatsch* war er tot....aber das beste kam dann noch--> 
Als er zu seinem Leichnam lief und die klippen als geist runtersprang belebte er sich im flug wieder...und ? war wieder tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es war ein zimmliches Gelächter im TS zu hören bis spät in die nacht...Noch heute wenn ich die Klippen besuche um ein paar Alli's auzumischen gedenke ich dem doppelten Sprung des Todes hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erinija (6. Juni 2008)

FauxPas meinerseits:

Ort: irgendeine Auchindoun-Hero-Instanz (weiß nicht mehr welche)
Was?: Ich tanke mit meiner Druidin und haue den schlafenden und das vom Priester gefesselten Mob frei --> Wipe 

LG
Eri


----------



## Vercon (6. Juni 2008)

Also...

Es ist soooooo mega peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mit 70(!!!!) doch heraus gefunden, das man den Trash nicht mit Drag and Drop in das "Rückkauf" Fenster ziehen muß um zu verkaufen, und das ich mehr als 10 -12 Sachen, die man ja zurückkaufen kann, verkaufen kann -.-

Ich hab immer Trash an meine Chars geschickt, damit die verkaufen, weil ich ja angeblich immer nur die Slots im Rückkauf Fenster hatte zum verkaufen xD


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2008)

beim Arenakampf 3vs3:nur noch Krieger und ich(Pala) am Leben und Ausdauer beim warri recht gut und bei mir auch,bloss kein mana mehr bei mir.. 

und beim Gegner: Schurke eigentlich auf Null,aber dank Sprung von der Schippe oder wie das heisst noch nicht tot und gegnerischer Pala geschätzte 10 % Life und auch kein Mana mehr...

Krieger und ich hinter dem Schurken her,verfolgen ihn und jedesmal wenn ich ihm mit meinem Endschlag-Hammer den rest geben will ist der wieder um die Ecke und plötzlich ist er in Stealth...wie das so ist,steht man noch so zwei drei Sekunden und wartet und schaut und dann drehen wir uns um und suchen den Pala...
da hat der sich versteckt und sich in der kurzen Zeit mit Stern der Elune oder wie das Arenawasser heisst etwas Mana zurückgeholt und ist dabei den dritten Gegner zu rezzen.und bevor wir an ihm dran waren war der dritte,auch ein Schurke wieder gerezzt und der andere Schurke der im Stealth war stunned Warri und der andere geht auf mich los und blendet erstma...daruf der Pala mit seinem letzten Manarest den Schurken hochgeheilt und dann haben die drei uns platt gemacht...
seitdem weiss ich das man auch mana in der Arena nachtanken kann...


----------



## Camô (6. Juni 2008)

Mein größter Fauxpas ...
... in dm auf lvl 24 (!). Es war meine erste Instanz in WoW und jedes Mal wenn ein Item gedroppt wurde, um das man würfeln musste, hab ich Bedarf gewählt, denn Gier klang am Anfang so falsch für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und inspiriert durch Rollenspiele (besonders die FF-Reihe) dachte ich anfangs die Waffen und Rüstungen der Händler in den Hauptstädten seien die besten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  deswegen hab ich mein hart erbeutetes Gold damals für die megaimbawaffe "Dakische Sichel" ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (6. Juni 2008)

bei Illidan n netten Wipe verursacht wegen Parasites :-/


----------



## Solima (6. Juni 2008)

Hehe das mit Gier kenne ich.

Ist mir nach meiner 2 Jährigen WoW Auszeit passiert. 

Waren ZF was ganz gut für mich war zum aufwärmen. Hatten dort nen 44er durchgezogen. Und es droppen natürlich paar blaue sachen. Und ich war mir nicht mehr sicher was was ist. Also hab ich einfach das genommen was nicht so fies klang...eben Bedarf *g*. Natürlich hat sich der 44er immer darüber aufgeregt warum ich immer need mache. Irgendwann gegen ende ist dann der Groschen gefallen und ich hab garnicht mehr gewürfelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitlerweilen kenne ich mich mit need und gier wieder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (6. Juni 2008)

Als Lvl 60 Retsro Druide in meinem ersten MC oder BWL run. Raidleader sagte, das alle Melees sich an den Mob stellen sollen wärend die Caster ausserhalb bleiben. Ich hatte keinen Schimmer was Melees oder Caster sind, und hab mich als Heiler an den Mob gestellt und starb. Als ich mich anschliessend getraut habe im Ts nachzufragen, was Caster und was Melees sind, hatte ich meinen Ruf bis BC release weg. 
Wenn ich jetzt etwas nicht verstanden habe, frage ich vorher, dann ist die schmach nur halb so groß.


----------



## Arahan20 (6. Juni 2008)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Ach da gibt es einige Spiele, die nach Schaden gehen, zb Everquest. Zumindestens in den ersten Jahren.
> 
> Hier ein schönes Erlebniss das ich mit einem 46er Krieger hatte, der mich um etwas Questhilfe gebeten hatte (ich, 60 Hunter "PreBC"). Die Quest war eigentlich sehr einfach, und die Mobs so um Level 40.
> 
> ...



Hmm das kenn ich auch irgendwo her...nur bei manchen leuten macht man sich gedanken ob sie vllt einen Powerleveling Service genutzt haben oder so naja...mal so,mal so
aber indem Fall oben dicken Respekt ohne Talente und Special auf das level kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BtT:

Peinlich war es als ich auf der schönen neuen Insel Quel'Danas ankam,mit den Dailys begann und als ich die abgeben wollte eine hübsche Nachtelf Druidin vor das Fragezeichen sprang un ich natürlich mit Rechtsklick in Richtung Questabgabe....naja das Ende vom Lied war viel *klatsch* *klatsch* un tot war ich...gute daran war die Nachtelfe hat mir verziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaziki (6. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> Es ist soooooo mega peinlich
> 
> ...




Das ist echt hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allasa (6. Juni 2008)

Ich stand mit meiner Hexe Sanda und dem Raid von CL vor Valestraz (BWL). Ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt aus Testgründen mal Demo geskillt und hatte meinen Leerwandler draussen um den zu opfern. 

Alles soweit nicht schlimm nun muss man aber wissen das ich die Zeit beim Buffen nutze um zu chatten. Leider vorher nicht Enter gedrückt und beim fleissigen tippen kam ich auf die Taste "F" welche für meinen Dämonen als Befehl gedeutet wurde den Drachen anzugreifen.

Raidleiter: WTF
Alle anderen: WER WAR DAS..
ICH: sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wipe 40 Leute Tod und ich habe mich in Grund und Boden geschämt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüsse an Custudes Lumines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Juni 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Kräuterkunde 375
> Elealchie 375 verlernt weil ich mir dachte mit BB und juwi ist viel mehr geld zu machen. dann
> 
> BB 375 und juwi 290 gelevelt bis mir zu stressig wurde dann beides wieder verlernt und nun hab ich wieder KK 375 und Alchie 375
> ...



und jetzt hast du laut deiner signatur schneiderei und vz auf 375^^


----------



## morimx (6. Juni 2008)

Ein kleiner Gnommage mit Stufe 20 lief durch die Gegebd und wunderte sich, dass sein Feuerball so wenig schaden macht und warum alle mobs so stark sind

Na ja, wenn man beim Lehrer nie mehr als die erste Stufe lernt...


----------



## FERT (6. Juni 2008)

'größter' hm naja ist realtiv. 
kürschner, ingi 375
bb, ingi 375
bb, leather 375
kürschner, leather 375
kürschner, enchanten 375
kk, enchanten 375 

... da ich die farm berufe immer erst im nachhinein geskillt hab ... -.- hat mich das jedesmal x000g gekostet 
OMG -.-


----------



## 13101987 (6. Juni 2008)

Ach,heute sind mir noch zwei dolle Dinge passiert....-.-
Bei mir droppte,als ich Leder farmen war die Täuschungkugel. nach einem Blick ins AH dachte ich mir, "Hui, 900g aufwärts,da muss doch was dolles beim entzaubern rauskommen....."   -.-
Und ich hab mit meiner Druiden HDZ1 getankt und beim letzten Boss wollte ich einen Heiltrank nehmen,da der Heiler wohl keine Lust aufs Heilen hatte.
Nun weiß ich,dass das eine schlechte Idee ist^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. Juni 2008)

Also gestern , Ich ziehe 2 Kumpels durch WK ( Sie waren vorher schon in ner normalen grp , wollten aber noch n paar items raus ) komplett run , alles sauber , Killen die letzten 2 Mops , und siehe da - Die tür zum Herod is schon auf ....

ich denke es mir schon fast , aber naja ich geh rein un siehe da : kein boss ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich selber noch nicht so den plan von WoW hab , meinte ich : ,, Und nu? ,,

Kumpel schreibt n ticket von wegen : mimimi kein boss

Wirt warten , und warten und warten. 

Kumpel sagt : Mh , wir sind schon ziemlich dumm!
ich so : Why? ^^
Er meint : naja , wenn man ne inze durch hatte , sollte man schon resetten. Das was wir gekillt haben , waren nur die respawns...
Ich so : mh , dann ändere ich mal deine Aussage , wir sind dumm , in Ihr seid dumm , schließlich wart ihr ja in ner grp davor.

Ausbeute Insgesamt : paar ep für die  , wasted time für mich und n ( bestimmt ) höllisch genervter GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morimx (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich mit meinem kleinen Mage und ganz aufgeregt in der Todesmine. Auf einmal schreiben alle "Int bitte"

Hmmm......was meinen die nur ?? Na klar, ich kann ja Wasser  und Essen herbeizaubern. Aber wieso heisst das int ?

Egal, erstmal brot und wasser hebeigezaubert wie ein Weltmeister. Da wurde der erste schon ungeduldig und ich dachte
nur "Mensch der sieht doch, dass ich hier am machen bin "

Wollte dann alles großzügig verteilen, was passiert? Einer sagt, kein wasser, den buff bitte.

Häh?? Buff. Was ist das denn jetzt. Ich vollkommen verzweifelt. Aber wurde dann aufgeklärt.

Mittlerweile bin ich schon 34 geworden und die Kommunikation hat sich doch erheblich verbessert. Schwierig ist es nur
manchmal mit alten Haudegen, die die Englischen Zauberausdrücke benutzen, weil sie damit aufgewachsen sind. Mein Englisch ist zwar gut, aber magisches Englisch gab es in der Schule halt nicht :-)


----------



## Wuzilla (9. Juni 2008)

Hehe,

als junger Nachtelf Druide bin ich mühsam 20 geworden und dachte mir, dass es Zeit ist mal die Welt zu erkunden.
Da gibt es doch noch einen ganzen Kontinent.
Also ab aufs Schiff und nach Menethil.
Von dort zu Fuß nach Ironforge (hieß damals noch so).
War lang und mühselig, ging aber.

Nur reichte mit natürlich IF nicht, Stormwind musste ich auch unbedingt sehen.
Also wieder zu Fuß los und sehr schnell bemerkt, dass das mit Level 20 echt nicht geht.
Nun kannte ich ja schon längst die Weltkarte aus dem I-net und ...
schwamm los von Menethil nach Westfall.
Es hat Stunden gedauert, aber es hat geklappt und ich kam tatsächlich nach SW.

Mit Level 34 habe ich dann die Tiefenbahn entdeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morimx (9. Juni 2008)

Nur mal so nebenbei, dieser Thread ist hier das lustigste und beste, was ich je gesehen habe, mittlerweile lese ich das nicht mehr nebenbei bei der Arbeit, weil ich so laut loslachen muss


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. Juni 2008)

morimx schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, dieser Thread ist hier das lustigste und beste, was ich je gesehen habe, mittlerweile lese ich das nicht mehr nebenbei bei der Arbeit, weil ich so laut loslachen muss



/sign ^^


----------



## SilverGER (9. Juni 2008)

Fast alle Posts fangen an mit "...als ich damals kleiner...war"...

Viel schlimmer ist doch, daß ich z.B. gestern als 70er beim dailys machen und so vor-mich-hin-laufen
von der Netherscherbe gerutscht bin...^^

Und Hand auf`s Herz: wer ist noch nicht von der Aldorhöhe oder der Sehertreppe gefallen, während
er auf den Fahrstuhl wartete??


----------



## Arkoras (9. Juni 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Fast alle Posts fangen an mit "...als ich damals kleiner...war"...
> 
> Viel schlimmer ist doch, daß ich z.B. gestern als 70er beim dailys machen und so vor-mich-hin-laufen
> von der Netherscherbe gerutscht bin...^^
> ...



Als ich noch kein Flugmount hatte bin ich ständig mit meinem Pala von der Aldorhöhe gestrungen und von der Sehertreppe sogar mit anderen Chars...haben alle überlebt.


----------



## morimx (9. Juni 2008)

Hab letztens mal einer kleineren Magierin beim Questen geholfen, sie brauchte in Dunkelhain einen Ghoul.

Auf dem Friedhof schrieb ich sie an " Ich sehe, du bist Frosti, also fang ich mit pyro an"

Darauf sie:" Nee ich will nicht diesen pyro, ich brauch den Ghoul"

ohne Worte......

PS Für alle Nichtmagier: Der Pyroschlag ist ein Zauberspruch, mit dem man gut einen Kampf beginnen kann, wenn man noch unentdeckt ist.


----------



## Wrigor (12. Juni 2008)

Gerade eben von der Aldorhöhe gesprungen und gestorben, weil ich direkt nachm einloggen dachte ich hätte noch das Flugmount gemountet...


----------



## Shedanhul (19. Juli 2008)

Es war einmal ein 45er Hunter der nach Monaten WoW Pause ZF ging.
Wie in Inis nich immer vermeidbar, hat mein Pet  Dmg bekommen.
Ich natürlich Tier heilen gecastet. Dann bemerkt, dass es nich Kanalisiert und mich gewundert.
Nahc x maligen Drücken auf Tier heilen war mein Mana weg.
Ich verzweifelt n GM angeschrieben, wieso Tier heilen denn nich geht.
Iwie hat ers geschafft mir zu erklären, dass es nu n Instant Hots is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (19. Juli 2008)

Normales mount mit flugmount verwechselt un vom Berg gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChiaDharma (19. Juli 2008)

es war einmal ein kleiner casual troll schurke,der von sich auch  in der 3.person sprach und mit seinem freund in den geschmolzenen kern aufbrechen wollte. die raid gruppe bestand aus einem einzigen schurken,und dieser war er selbst.

kurz vor der feurigen begegnung mit ragnaros beschloss er offline zu gehen,und täuschte einen disconnect vor,auch wenn sein freund ihm diesen random platz organisiert hatte.

am nächsten tag erfuhr er dass der feuerfürst t1 brust für schurken droppte...


----------



## Thamann (19. Juli 2008)

Es war mal ein kleiner Krieger der bis lvl 39 nicht wusste das es einen Talentbaum gibt -.-


----------



## x.Ne0n (19. Juli 2008)

Mir meine ersten Chars bei der Allianz gemacht habe


----------



## Arikros (19. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Fauxpas war bis Lv 14 im Startgebiet zu questen....und mit der Allianz angefangen zu haben


----------



## Abrahmis (19. Juli 2008)

Dem kitenden Shamy bei Lady Vashj den Stein zugepasst, der daraufhin nicht wusste warum er nicht mehr laufen konnte und plattgehauen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seneadis (19. Juli 2008)

da war auch mal ein kleiner magier, der da was gehört hatte von der geheimen tür zu alt-ironforge, die man angeblich nur in geist-form sehen könnte...da is er halt vom mittleren gang in die lava gesprungen (ins linke becken)...in geistform in if rumgerannt, keine tür gefunden...also ab zurück zum körper und wiederbeleben...nur...der kleine magiergnom ist in das rechte becken gesprungen...



...und durfte etwas über 3 stunden auf den gm warten, der dann zum abschluss meinte: und spring nicht wieder irgendwo rein, hörst du? wir haben viel zu tun!


^^


----------



## Melih (19. Juli 2008)

Das ich einen allianzler bis level 11 gelevelt habe...... Diese kiddy geflame bei den werd ich nicht vergessen


----------



## Trollvottel2811 (19. Juli 2008)

Hab mir WoW gekauft als es rauskam... hatte aber kein Internetanschluss... woher soll ich wissen das das ein Online-Rollenspiel ist. xD Habs dann zurückgebracht und habs mir ein paar monate später wieder gekauft als ich nen Anschluss hatte^^


----------



## Härzi (19. Juli 2008)

Das ich von einem PvP auf ein PVE Server gewechselt bin ;(


----------



## Itrial²³ (19. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste am anfang nich was das  gelb / rote ritterchen an der seite bedeutete ud hab mich immer gewundert warum ich so wenig mana hatte ^^" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalisan (19. Juli 2008)

Hab damals als ich mit meinem Priester angefangen hab in jeden Tree gleich viele Punkte reingesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!


----------



## Slow0110 (19. Juli 2008)

Mein Größter Fehltritt war in der Luft, als ich aufn Fugmout war, jemanden versucht habe, das Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs, oder wie das heiß jemanden zu schreiben und es dann ausversehen genommen hab. Dann natürlich dismountet und ich war noch zwischen den Welten....

Dazu kam noch ein Bug, das ich auf einmal beim Fallen unter Shattrath war und ca. 15 min gefallen bin.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niina (19. Juli 2008)

Es war einmal eine Troll Priesterin die lvl 36 erreicht hatte. Dann hatte sie aber keine Lust mehr weiter zu machen, denn im Schlingendorntal hat sie einfach nicht lange überlebt.. Was ist Schild und was ist dieses Heilen überhaupt?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wilson_M4A1 (19. Juli 2008)

Es war mal ein Hunter lvl 18 in DM, der per TAB sich nen gegner suchte und das ganze schiff pulte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (19. Juli 2008)

Wilson_M4A1 schrieb:


> Es war mal ein Hunter lvl 18 in DM, der per TAB sich nen gegner suchte und das ganze schiff pulte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kenn ich mit dem pet schicken
und meins war wie ich anfangs einen gnom schurken ca. lvl 15 gespielt habe :
1.mit wurfwaffe pullen
2.finsterer stoß und solarplexus
3.finsterer stoß


----------



## Wallrunner (19. Juli 2008)

BC gekauft und gedacht Arena wird ne nette Abweckslung und nicht der Neue Spielinhalt auf dem Blizzard alles ausrichtet.....


----------



## Lepragnom (21. Juli 2008)

Als Krieger Level 28 das erste mal Sturmangriff gelernt und ausgeführt - 
ich hielt das vorher für irgendwie nutzlos.

Und heute weiß ich immer noch nicht wofür der "Zerschmettern"-Schlag da sein soll, wie wirkt der sich auf die Aggro aus usw ?

Achja und mehrmals erst im freien Fall bemerkt das der Fallschirmumhang nach dem anlegen 30 Sekunden braucht um einsatzbereit zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (21. Juli 2008)

meine Freundin war grad mit ihren MC grp fertig und ich fing an mir ne kleine hexe zu twinken^^ also lud sie mich wie immer zum chatten inne grp ein. die q items wollten aufeinmal nicht mehr droppen, ich war sehr verwundert, also schrieb ich ein Ticket.

nach ca 40min grinden meldete sich nen GM bei mir, ich sei in einer schlachtgrp und da gingen keine q... peinlich^^


----------



## Matalo (21. Juli 2008)

Es war mal ein kleiner Matoro(mein erster WoW Char) der etwa 3stunden in Mulgore rumrannte und Donnerfels suchte.. dann traf er einen anderen Tauren der ihm dann sagte das Donnerfels oben auf dem grossen Felsen ist..  (An dem Tag hätte ich ausrasten können. Ich rannte wie ein bekloppter um Donnerfels rum aber kam nie auf die Idee mal nach oben zu schauen) -.-
Mit ca. lvl35 lernte der kleine Matoro das ein Jäger, ein fernkämpfer ist, obwohl er fest überzeugt war mit den nahkampfwaffen mehr schaden machen zu können!^^


----------



## Erebod (21. Juli 2008)

ich hab einen krieger angefang..


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

was ich so alles lese,da glaub ich glatt das ich keine fehler gemacht habe.^^


----------



## larxenus (21. Juli 2008)

Also meiner war.

Ich lvl 20 hexer mensch. bekomme eine quest um nach Iwo in der nähe von eisenschmiede zu gehen. Was macht ich?!
Mit lvl 20 durchquerte ich Brennende steppe und sengende schlucht. Ich bin so oft gestorben das meine rüstung rot war (was das rote hiess habe ich mich bis 25 abgefragt)
naja sengende schlucht ganz oben angekommen war das tor zu und ich gab auf ... auf lvl 40 merkte ich dann das man mit einer bahn nach eisenschmiede kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

Eine unserer Lieblingsaktionen hat ein Hexerfreund gemacht :
Er steht in SW, plötzlich handelt ihn ein Krieger lvl30 an und legt ihm sein
Schwert unten im Handel rein !
Was macht unser Hexer ? 
Nein nicht verzaubern; sondern er entzaubert es ihm und gibt ihm etwas Staub zurück !!!!! :-)))))
Das der Krieger einen roten Kopf bekam, war klar oder ?!

lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (21. Juli 2008)

Das erste Mal in Kara und sehe ein Fragezeichen auf der Minimap.

...och da stehen ja nur Pferdchen ---- HINEIN!

Es gab ein allgemeines Gz zum 1. Wipe.


----------



## Caidy (21. Juli 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Eine unserer Lieblingsaktionen hat ein Hexerfreund gemacht :
> Er steht in SW, plötzlich handelt ihn ein Krieger lvl30 an und legt ihm sein
> Schwert unten im Handel rein !
> Was macht unser Hexer ?
> ...




hat er es ihm richtig gegeben? soweit ich mich erinnern kann konnte man noch nie, nicht handelbare gegenstände anderer, dissen


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> hat er es ihm richtig gegeben? soweit ich mich erinnern kann konnte man noch nie, nicht handelbare gegenstände anderer, dissen




Er hatte gar nichts gesagt, das Teil grad im AH gekauft und es ihm einfach reingelegt.
Mein main mußte dann schnell mats besorgen und neues Schwert für den kleinen Schmieden,
damit der unseren Hexer nicht verdrischt :-)))))

lg
randy


----------



## dwarreg (21. Juli 2008)

Geiles Thema und allergeilste antworten:

Nun ähm jo zu mir Der liebe kleine Zwergenwarry erfuhr das allererste mal etwas von Addons mit lvl 68 etwa. Kam sich immer total verarscht vor wenn er nach dem Typ xy in Strangle fragte und er als antwort irgendwelche Zahlen zur antwort bekam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jo was gabs da noch, mein allererster Char Schurke, dens mittlerweile nimmer gibt (möge er in frieden ruhen) wurde bis lvl 40 gespielt und ich dachte mir damals: Hm wieso mach ich keinen schaden bis ich draufkam dass es sowas wie Lehrer gibt und ich mal Finsterer Stoß Rang 1 wechseln sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten halt das übliche: Vom AH erfuhr ich mit lvl 30, mein 40er Mount bekam ich mit lvl 58...usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



____




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _(#)AndyX(#)_ (29. Juli 2008)

...

bin durch die Tiefenbahn gelaufen xD

hab mit meinem Mage nach 1 1/2 Monaten auf 70 Arkane Geschosse + Arkanschlag entdeckt (boh, als Feuermage Urfeuer farmen iss ja die Hölle) xD

hab in HdW auf irgendso ein blaues Schwert mit viel Stärke gewürfelt und es bekommen xD

hab auf Lv40 entdeckt dass man als Mage porten kann xD

uvm...^^


----------



## antileet (29. Juli 2008)

mein größter fehler den ich mit meinem hexer gemacht hab, war dass ich mir die Schattenklinge im ah für 100g gekauft hab... ein freund von mir hat sich am nächsten tag inner schule voll aufgeregt darüber weil er sie sich holen wollte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (29. Juli 2008)

es war einmal ein untoter hexer der erst mit lvl 70 wille der verlassenen entdeckte und sich seitdem freut nicht mehr gefeart zu werden
der selbe hexer hatte noch bis ca stufe 50 einen wichtel mit blutpakt von ( glaube) 6 ausdauer -.- wenn mir keiner sagt dass es bücher gibt woher soll ich dass denn auch wissen XD
der selbe hexer hat auch immernoch keinen teufelshund weil er irgendwie die quest verplant hat und sich jetzt denkt warum brauch ich den hund nutz ich eh nich XD ( faule sau der hexer)


----------



## Arcturos (29. Juli 2008)

als magier hab ich mich oft gefragt: " wieso wasser herbeizauben? das kann man doch auch kaufen! is sowieso viel zu teuer der Zauber!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pàscal1 (29. Juli 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Und Hand auf`s Herz: wer ist noch nicht von der Aldorhöhe oder der Sehertreppe gefallen, während
> er auf den Fahrstuhl wartete??



Angsblase ftw ;D mache ich öfters. Die Leichen unten sind dann immer sehr belustigend ^^


----------



## Lisutari (29. Juli 2008)

Levitieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (29. Juli 2008)

öhh  mal überlegen ....
das ich über 2.5 jahre meinen alli hunter gespielt hab  würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alle klassen die ich bis jetzt gepsielt hab sind besser meiner meinung nach  und machen mehr fun


----------



## Teax51 (29. Juli 2008)

Nur für einen festen Raidplatz in einer T5 Content Gilde die Gilde mit den nettesten Leuten überhaupt verlassen , und das sogar zweimal nachdem man noch eine chance bekommen hat , man merkt halt immer erst wie gut es war wenn man es nich mehr hat.


----------



## Grimbartor (29. Juli 2008)

Also, Mein Größer Fehltritt war das Immer auf Bedarf Gdrückt Habe weil Ich ja nicht 'Zahlen' Wollte. xD! (Gier = So Münzen oder so xD Dann dachte Ich das bezahlen muss ^^!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry an die Leute.

mFG
Grimboo.


----------



## lala.y0 (29. Juli 2008)

Habe mit Level 50 gemerkt, das man eine Freundeliste hat, vor meinem Bildschirm hing nen Zettel mit allen wichtigen Namen von Spielern drauf ...



Pàscal1 schrieb:


> Angsblase ftw ;D mache ich öfters. Die Leichen unten sind dann immer sehr belustigend ^^



Btw:
Kennt ihr das Video von dem Gnom Magier, der ganz viele Hordler im Brachland "pullt" und nen Berg runterspringt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ende kann man sich ja denken oder?^^


----------



## Morgoth1983 (30. Juli 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Mich wunderts allerdings das hier noch keiner durch die Tiefenbahn GELAUFEN ist, hab das schon von dem einen oder anderen gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier ich ich ich!!! Ich bin da reingelaufen und da war kein Mensch drinnen. Ich dachte das geht wie mit dem Flugpunkt - also mal unten nachgeschaut. Als dann wenige Minuten späzter die Bahn über mir wegfuhr war ich aber schon zu weit gelaufen für den Rückweg (dachte ich), also

- ... bin ich den ganzen Weg durch die Tiefenbahn gelaufen.

- Auch habe ich mich über die Cheater geärgert die MapHack benutzen und meine Rüstung sehen können.

- Auch habe ich als ersten Char einen Krieger erstellt um so richtig schön Schaden austeilen zu können wie mein Baba in LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Gequestet hab ich erst ab ca. lvl 20 - bis dahin nur von Mob zu Mob geschnetzelt *g*

Ich spiel übrigends immer noch diesen ersten Char und die o.g. Ereignisse sind erst wenige Wochen her xD


----------



## Omidas (30. Juli 2008)

Als ich mit meinem ersten Char in Dun Morog questen war ...

Sah nur im Allgemein Channel, das einer die Quest machen wollte, die ich auch brauchte. Nur wusste ich da nicht wie das Chat System funktioniert, also bin ich dierekt zu der Stelle gelaufen wo die Quest sich befindet und da hat er gestanden. Hab dann über sprechen mit ihm geredet. Hab das glaube ich erst rausgefunden wie es richtig geht als ich mir das Handbuch zur Brust nahm.

Was mir aber immer noch gerne passiert ist das ich mich mit den Fähigkeiten meiner Chars vertue. Hab 4 70iger und da kommt man schonmal durch ein ander.

Lange Zeit aufm Druiden gewesen und danach aufm WL. Fliege grad von der Aldor Treppe runter und will schnell an Höhe verlieren. Halt Fluggestalt weg klicken und kurz vorm Boden wieder rein. Nur Blöd das ein WL keine Flugestalt hat, die Instant geht

Mitm Pala durch die Gegend reiten und immer mit Kreuzfahrer Aura. Dann aufn Druiden umloggen und Reiten. Will auf Kreuzfahreraura klicken und plötzlich steht ein total verdutzter Vogel ohne Mount da.

Und am häufigsten passiert es mir, das ich mit einem Char in der Bank stehe und mich schnell raus bewegen will. Drücke die Maustaste fürs Blinzeln nur nichts tut sich bei meinem Pala/Druiden/WL^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (31. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> In Wow gibt es da eigentlich wenig. Vieleicht dass ich erst so um Level 40 festgestellt habe dass man als Druide per Gestaltenwandel ausm Sheep kommt.
> 
> Ist immer nett wenn ich dann heutzutage auf Epic-behangene Level 70 Druiden treffe die das ganz offenbar noch nicht rausgefunden haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm....

...einer meiner größten Fehltritte war mal in der Vorbereitung zu einem Bosskampf anstatt dem Jägermal einen Schlangenbiss zu "setzen". Tat weh.


Bei Vael früher war es auch mal sehr witzig. Nach einem Wipe sammelt sich der Raid langsam, buffs werden gesprochen.
Plötzlich hört man einen Bogen knarzen und ein Schurke schiesst - warum auch immer - Vael an. Tja. Wir haben uns dann wieder gesammelt und Buffs gesprochen.
Ähnlich ist es einem unserer Krieger da mal gegangen, der in einer Pause mal plötzlich auf ihn Anstürmte. *g*


----------



## Schnuckelche (31. Juli 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Druide, der bei seinem ersten Instanzbesuch (Es war der Kral, glaube ich) als Heiler das Pet des Jägers rezzte - und das auch noch nach dem Kampf.

Das Geschrei im TS war groß, ich passe heute noch ganz genau auf wenn ich den Battlerezz benutze, dass das auch jaaaaa keine Verschwendung des Cooldowns ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (31. Juli 2008)

tjo heftige fehler hab ich nie gemacht... nur einen krassen^^

bei grull, 9%. "gruul wächst". Höhleneinsturz, Erde erschüttern, mein warri fliegt und fliegt und fliegt ins heiler camp. ich versuch ncoh wegzurennen. dann kamm zerschmettern. Heilergrp. gesprengt wipe bei 2 %


----------



## FoolsTome (31. Juli 2008)

Eine tolle geschichte ist auch, als wir SSC waren und ne pause vor Leotheras eingelegt haben ist unser MT schnell 500m weiter zu MC Donalds gefahren um was zu essen zu holen. Als er nach 20 Minuten immernoch nicht da war, haben wir aufm Handy angerufen und mussten feststellen dass er einen Unfall hatte und schon im Krankenhaus lag. O.o


----------



## Domirex (31. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste zwar was das Rote Ritterchen rechts bedeutete, aber ich dachte nur "Schade das das jetzt kaputt ist". 
Ich habe meine erste 15 Level immer Kaputtene Items zerstört und mir neue erfarmt. Oder auch mühsam Silber gespart für das AH.


----------



## Bjoerk (31. Juli 2008)

ich hab versucht mit nem lvl1 mage nach goldhein zu gehen und dort die wölfe zu killn 
hat nicht gefunzt^^


----------



## LordKazzak (31. Juli 2008)

Ich habe als ich das erste mal Kara war ausversehen eine Elitegruppe gepullt (bei den Bombgruppen in der nähe von der Maid und in der Nähe vom Theater).
Haben aber zum Glück überlebt.


----------



## Transylvanier (31. Juli 2008)

vlt nicht ganz so schlimm : erste Addons geladen und benutzt erst mit lvl 55  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weiss Heute noch nicht wie ich ohne ausgekommen bin


----------



## Kevkowich (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auf LvL 70 und nutze immer noch keine Addons^^

Naja btw hab ich mit meinem Krieger damals mein erster Char anstatt Schw.Rüstung alls Mögliche getragen;D Hab immer nur geguckt ob das gut aussieht xD
Jo und ich bin auf LvL 10 schon in den Düstermarschen gewesen und hab mich gefragt warum alle lvl Totenkopf sind^^ bis ich dann jemanden getroffen habe der mir alles erklärt hat ;P


----------



## KiLLa239 (31. Juli 2008)

Der kleine Tauren Jäger TraXaX hat erst mit level 40 etwa gecheckt was PvP bringt und was Schlachtfelder sind... und sonst habe ich im low level Bereich mal ausversehen aggro gepullt und den einen oder anderen wipe verursacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davor hatte ich schonmal einen Testaccount mit einem Hexer und habe meine Talentpunkte auf alle 3 Talentbäume gleichzeitig verteilt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (31. Juli 2008)

etz is mir nochwas eingefallen. also lacht schon mal kräftig^^

sollte einen aus der gilde durch db-ost ziehen bzw. nur zum boss mit dem wichtel da. wir hüpfen also runter. ich adde versehentlich (obwohl ich 70 bin) eine baum-grp. die dort immer entlangläuft. ich denk mir nix dabei. hau die viecher weg. und dann kam es. die ganze verflu*** ini hab ich geadded. ich hab noch nie so sehr lachen müssen es kam da echt alles. das waren um die 140 gegner. auch bosse.......^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (31. Juli 2008)

Es war mal ein Orc Schurke, der auf einem GästeAcc angefangen hat und auf lvl 10 übersehen hat, dass in seiner Leiste ein neues Icon erschienen ist: genau! Der Talentbaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis mir dann ungefähr mit lvl 20 eingefallen is, dass mein Kumpel bei seinen Chars doch irgendwelche Punkte immer verteilt ....^^

Obwohl ich WoW damals schon seid einem Jahr von meinem Kumpel kannte, muss ich wohl so fasziniert gewesen sein von meinem Char, dass ich das übersehn hab^^

ach ja: als ich mit meinem Schurken dann Verstohlenheit hatte, hab ich mich gewundert, dass die Action bar immer leer war, wenn ich verstohlen war, bis mir mein Kumpel gesagt hat, dass ich die passenden Fertigkeiten in die Leiste ziehn muss, da ne andre Leiste geöffnet wird in Verstohlenheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (1. August 2008)

Überhaupt WOW gespielt zu haben. Selten so ein blödes Spiel gespielt.


----------



## Grimdhoul (1. August 2008)

ach und deswegen postet du da Rolandos ? warum machst du es dann ? 

mein schlimmst fauxpas: 

mit meinem Jänger bis lvl 25 immer in den nahkampf gegangen, bis ich dann endlich die dumme quest mit dem zähmen gemacht hab, und dann vergessen das pet "zu leveln"


----------



## RazZerrR (1. August 2008)

früher mit meinem hexer

habe ich immer neue rüstung bei händler gekauft wenn sie kaputt war deswegen hatt ich mit lvl 20 nur 50 silber hrhr

dann hab ich den repair button entdeckt ...


----------



## Toktar (6. August 2008)

Meine damalige Gilde stand vor C'thun und kämpfte um den Horde Firstkill auf unserem Server. Es gab zwar nur eine Konkurrenz, aber die war knapp hinter uns. Nun ich war damals 2 wochen weg und konnte so keine Erfahrung bei dem Boss sammeln. Deshalb stand ich bei c'thun nur auf der Ersatzliste für das Raidsetup. Nun gut, es kommt das ich doch zum Einsatz kommen darf. Ich schon voller Freude endlich den Endboss zu sehen laufe vor den Eingang, zack boom bang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Raid liegt tot am boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, die waren ziemlich sauer, weil die nur noch auf mich gewartet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum glück war die Gildenleitung immer sehr freundlich^^ ...aber vom Rest musste ich mir einiges hören lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für diejenigen welche C'thun nicht kennen. Sobald man am Eingang stand begann der Fight und C'thun hat einen Kettenblitz der immer weiter springt und immer mehr schaden macht wenn man nicht ausseinander steht. Da aber halt beim Start alle auf einem haufen stehen... jo eben... zack boom bang^^  kam aber auch in Zukunft noch ein paar mal vor, aber ich wars ganz bestimmt nicht mehr^^

Anschaungsvideo(nicht von mir und nicht die damalige Gilde)

Ich kann jetzt immerhin behaupten: 40 auf einen Streich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vivifee (8. August 2008)

Herrlicher Thread, hab den fast komplett durchgelesen... irgendwie beruhigend, dass man nicht die einzige ist, die ihre Umwelt gern mal mit irgendwelchen Stunts amüsiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine größten Fehltritte: möglichst öffentlichkeitswirksam und schön peinlich zu Tode zu kommen... regelmäßig.
Beispiel: mit Falkenschreiter von der Aldorhöhe gesprungen, statt mit Flugmount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das passiert ja nicht nur mir, ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich seh wie ein Alli vor mir kopfüber ins Verderben springt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder halt mit jemandem geschrieben, während mein Reitmount mit Karacho auf den Rand des Nethersturms zu steuerte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr peinlich war mir folgende Begebenheit... Allis ham mich in Halaa gekillt und meinten nun, zu viert aufpassen zu müssen, dass sich kein Aasgeier an meinem Leichnam vergreift. Lag auf einer Brücke... ich kam nicht dran, ohne dass die mich sofort entdecken würden... bin dann erst mal ne Weile zwischen denen herum geschlichen... und plötzlich lebte ich wieder o_O musste wohl versehentlich geklickt haben... vor Schreck bin ich erst mal von der Brücke gefallen und war sofort wieder tot... die Allis hatten bestimmt gut zu Lachen und das sogar zu Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na ja und als ich ganz frisch angefangen hab mit WoW und von Gruppenspiel und sowas noch überhaupt keine Ahnung hatte, stand ich vor nem Questmob im Immersangwald, wollte gerade drauf hauen, als eine Gruppeneinladung aufploppt. Hektisch weggeklickt und den Mob gekillt... Netterweise hat der Tauren es bei einem "ah ja" belassen, statt mich anzuflamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neulich im Bollwerk hab ich meine Magierin dann auch mal Richtung Mobs geblinzelt, statt zu sheepen... der übliche Mage-Faux-pas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und noch ein Fehltritt... ich war nett zu einem Alli, seitdem hab ich seinen Hordetwink an der Backe... und ich bin immer noch zu nett, um ihn einfach zu ignorieren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (8. August 2008)

Es war einmal eine Jägerin namens Galika, die erst mit Level 50 entdeckte, dass Totstellen nicht bis in die Ewigkeit hält.


----------



## Draver (8. August 2008)

ich hatte mit meinem jäger mal das komplette HDW-Set >.<


----------



## essey (8. August 2008)

als ich meinen ersten Char (Jäger) gelevelt habe, so ca. lvl 35 bis 40, ging ich spät nachts noch mit einer Gruppe ins Kloster.  In der Kathedrale angefangen mobs rauszuziehen, bin ich immer müder geworden. Dann war es soweit. Dann bin ich richtig eingepennt (natürlich mit dem Mittelfinger auf "w") und als ich aufgewacht war, fand ich mich hinten an der Wand wieder, knapp außer aggro-range vom Endboss. Der Weg zurück war mir zu riskant. Da hab ich lieber gewartet.

Ich weiß bis heut nicht, wie ich schlafend an den ganzen mobs vorbei gekommen bin oO


----------



## Secretraven (8. August 2008)

spiel seid release und war dem entsprechend damals noch etwas jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich wusste bis ca lvl 30 nicht wie man im allgemeinen channel schreibt ... dachte immer das was bei /s kommt würde dann auch im allg. channel stehen ^^, bis ich mich gewundert habe das mir niemand antwortet und dann mal in der gilde gefragt habe was ich falsch mache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hatte zu beginn als Pala die ehrenwerten Berufe Schmied und Lederer hmmm und hab mich immer gewundert wieso ich nie die mats gekriegt habe um etwas herzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab aber am nächsten tag umgelernt auf bergbau/schmied...

der größte fehler war wohl einmal in UBRS...
ich hab alleine eine gruppe aufgestellt (damals glaub ich noch 15mann) und hatte das erste mal plündermeister. Beim Event (mit Rend oder so) hab ich es dann geschaft 3 drops falsch zu zu teilen. xD
war nice flame dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja und hab bis lvl 50 in allen 3 trees schön viel punkte, naja hab gedacht dann bin ich ein sehr flexibler spieler ;D

aber das alles schon sooooo lange


----------



## Bhaalo (8. August 2008)

scho lang lv 70 gewesen, bis ich gemerkt hab des ich in der bank extra taschenplätze kaufen kann. leider hab ich mich da schon von sämtlichen pets und anderen schnickschnack getrennt um platz zu schaffen.


----------



## dede1511 (8. August 2008)

Ich wusste bis LVL 70 nicht das man den Seelenstein auch auf sich selbst setzten kann, war peinlich das von meinem Kumpel zu erfahren der nen Krieger spielt xD

Zudem habe ich erst mit lvl 70 erkannt das kritische Trefferwertung und kritische Zaubertrefferwertung nicht das gleiche sind und gesehen das ich komplett umsockeln musste.


----------



## Metaa (8. August 2008)

Mein größter Fehler war eindeutig meine alte Gilde zu verlassen damit ich Kara gehen konnte. Nun hab ich keine ZA Gilde und meine Alte raidet inzwischen erfolgreich SW 2-3/6 -.-

Mein 2. größter Fehler war das ich erst durch ein Gespräch von 2 Freunden erfahren hab was Addons sind und was die einem brigen sie haben mich dan tierisch ausgelacht weil ich dummerweise schon lvl 60 war : /


----------



## Rabenflug (8. August 2008)

Hallo, 


mein aller größter Fehler war mit meinem Dudu. 
War mit einem Jäger in einer Gruppe pet vom Jäger stirbt und Jäger selber auch. Nur ich überlebe, was macht nur jeder andere mit seinem Druiden er rezzt den Jäger. Aber nicht Ich!! Ich reze das pet und wundere  mich wie blöd das der jäger nicht aussteht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt heute noch die Situation das wir darüber lachen. Aber gott sei dann war das auch das erste und das letzte mal das mir das passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (8. August 2008)

Metaa schrieb:


> Mein größter Fehler war eindeutig meine alte Gilde zu verlassen damit ich Kara gehen konnte. Nun hab ich keine ZA Gilde und meine Alte raidet inzwischen erfolgreich SW 2-3/6 -.-


hmpf das tut weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, mein grösster fauxpas? keine ahnung, welcher da der grösste war, ist mir mit meinem druiden schon so ziemlich alles passiert, was einem passieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe alle skillungen gespielt, und nur als heiler war ich von anfang an ganz schön erfolgreich... als katze und moonkin den tanks andauernd die aggro geklaut, auf falsche mobs gegangen, bosse gepullt, meine aktionsleisten versehentlich verklickt (hab ein addon, mit dem ich neue aktionsleisten habe), so dass ich als heiler plötzlich keine heil-zauber mehr drauf hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, als tank-bär durch falsche tastenkombination aus der bärengestalt gegangen (was natürlich meinen One-Hit-Tod und danach einen Wipe verursacht hat^^) ... die liste könnte man glaube ich beliebig erweitern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmud (8. August 2008)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Also mit meinem allerersten Char (Orc Schamane) ist mir bei der Quest fürs Erdtotem der dumme Fauxpas unterlaufen, auf dem Weg zum Erdelementar vom Berg zu fallen...und zwar (das wusste ich damals natürlich noch nicht ich zockte ja erst so ne Stunde WoW^^) in die Nähe von Ratschet...dort versuchte ich dann mindestens ne 3/4 Stunde verzweifelt einen Weg zurückzufinden (nicht einfach, wenn man überhaupt keinen Plan hat). Nachdem ich unzählige Male von Lvl ?? Makruramatschschnappern (oder wie die Krebshumanoiden dort auch heißen...btw heute weiß ich die waren so ca. Lvl 18 also 13 Lvl über mir^^) gekillt worden war, loggte ich aus und löschte den Char...naja ich bin dann bei meinem Tauren Jäger hängengeblieben, den ich ohne diesen Vorfall wahrscheinlich nie gespielt hätte...hatte also auch was überaus positives^^



genau des ist mir auch passiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      na ja ich fands nicht so lustich ich hab auch ne studne probiert wieder hochzukommen^^


----------



## Djendra (11. August 2008)

Mein schlimmster Fauxpas war jetzt am Freitag in Kara. Ich war Second-Tank.

Ist alles super losgegangen. Die ersten drei Bosse gelegt und wir waren auf den Weg zur Oper. Ich schreibe so in den Chat rein, was noch fehlt wäre ein wunderschöner Wipes. Noch drei Mopes gelegt und dann was soll ich sagen, tanke ich mein Ziel etwas zu früh und es kommt eine ganze Meute auf uns zu. Leider war dass dann der erste Wipes des Abend. Aber es war mir ganz schön peinlich und musste mir noch den ganzen Abend was anhören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2008)

ich dachte als schurke das sachen des wolfes am besten sind^^(bew und wille)


----------



## Mab773 (3. September 2008)

xD
dachte früher, dass mich das steinhauttotem heilt ^^


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

wa olln da de do nerkomant !


----------



## crizzle (3. September 2008)

hm jo pre bc mit meinem ersten char glaub das war mit 45 in Zul Farrak - mensch paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.. naja es war so wurde gefragt ob ich jemmand rezzen könnte,.. ich dachte erst mal rezzen? hä? wat will der?... jo dann wurde mir erklärt was das nun heißt - dann fiel mir auf das ich so ein spell überhaupt nicht hatte - weiterhin meinte sie mach deine augen auf jeder pala hat das bis mir jemmand sagte das es ein quest sei was man machen müsse.. peinlich..-_-  


^^

Damals war alles besser !!!!!!  es hat spass gemacht ein noob zu sein und alles zu entdecken^^


----------



## Nachthupferl (3. September 2008)

Naja, hab mit meinem kleinen NeuHordie nen Mage angewispert wegen einem Portal von Donnerfels nach Shatt, hab sogar 1g geboten, sagt der Mage zu mir: "Hast du schon gefrühstückt?" hm nachdenke was er von mir will?^^ /w ihn nochmal an und bin auf ignore bei ihm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Woher soll ich als Neuhordler wissen das Donnerfels früher Thunderbluff war? --->hab aber noch nen Mage gefunden, der nicht mal was fürs Portal wollte^^


----------



## Nachthupferl (3. September 2008)

P.S: setz ja auch keinen auf ignore nur weil er nen Port von Eisenschmiede statt von Ironforge will^^


----------



## Plattfusss (3. September 2008)

Mit meinem Krieger habe ich erst in Maraudon gelernt, dass es besser ist mit 1h+schild zu tanken..und das musste ich mir von dem heiler erklären lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich habe ich ihm das nicht abgekauft, weil ich mir von anderen nicht sagen lassen wollte wie ich zu spielen habe..Naja, maraudon haben wir bis zum Endboss gecleard gehabt, aber die Princessin war doch recht übel^^

Danach habe ich mir n Schild +1h besorgt und es einfach mal ausprobiert..es funktioniert tatsächlich!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ystad (3. September 2008)

Als ich damals noch zu 60er Zeiten im guten alten UBRS mit meinem Jäger unterwegs war, war mir folgendes passiert:
So 4-5 Leute haben den Kampf gegen die Bestie gerade so überstanden, darunter bin auch ich. Da wir auf die restlichen Leute warten mussten habe ich meinen Jäger totstellen lassen. Dieser Balken, der beim Totstellen erscheint, leerte sich immer mehr und ich hatte keine anstalten aufzustehen, da ich dachte, dass dies automatisch geschieht, wenn der Balken leer ist...
Nach 6 Minuten fragte einer im TS nur verdutzt: "Wieso isn unser Jäger tot?"

Oh man...ich habe meine Stirn durch die Schreibtischplatte gehauen -.-
Aber fanden alle sehr amüsant (einschließlich ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (3. September 2008)

Urian schrieb:


> es war einmal eine kleine blutelf paladina, die total vergessen hatte das klassenquest zum rezzen zu machen. die grp hat sich in hdw sehr belustigt.


ach den kenn ich auch aber zum glück hatten wir noch nen priester


----------



## Latharíl (3. September 2008)

ich hab versucht ne stunde bald n nallianzer zu buffen- als hordler- und hab mich immer bwieder gewundert warums net klappt xD


----------



## Arkoras (3. September 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich hab versucht ne stunde bald n nallianzer zu buffen- als hordler- und hab mich immer bwieder gewundert warums net klappt xD



hmm...also vorher mc dann würds gehn^^


----------



## valfaris92 (3. September 2008)

ES gab ma nen kleinen Hexer der bis ca. Level 25 ganz Sturmwind auf die nerven ging mit der Frage: Wie viel Silber sind denn 1G^^
ich war daals wohl zu geldverschwänderrisch als das ich ma 1G zusammen bekomme^^

Achja und den lehrwandler??? leerwandler??? xD vergesen...hab ich glaub ich it Level 20 gehabt...hatte mich vorher immer aufgeregt warum ich so nen blöden gründne Wichtel habe nd die anderen alle so nen dicken Blauen geist^^

Und zu guter letzt da alle guten Dinge ja 3 sind^^

Dieser Hexer wusste auch mit Level 60 einen tag vor BC realase noch nicht wo denn das so besondere portal stehen müsste^^
und mir in dme Moment auffiel das ich ziemlich viele Gebiete nie besucht hatte^^


----------



## fanfack (3. September 2008)

ein kleiner wow-newbie der auf ca lvl 30 von einem lieben Magier ein portal nach shattrath aufgesetzt bekam und unbedingt die tollen flugpunkte auch da finden wollte, die ihm in der heimat schon so gut gefielen....
also in die terrokkar forests gelatscht (nach 20minütiger suche nach einem ausgang aus shatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sich dann gewundert, dass die gegener da so dolle zuhauen *hüstel* na ja is jetz auch schon lange her jetz weiß ichs besser ^^
MfG 
  fanfack




ja dann noch so ne tolle boon-frag die ich mir als neuling hier erlaube:  Wie stellt man hier die sig ein, habe nirgendwo ne funktion gefunden
Danke schonmal


----------



## subject (4. September 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Nachtelf schurke der von lvl 5 auf ca lvl 20 mit den fäusten gequestet hat weil er nicht wusste wie reppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (4. September 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> dazu hab ich ne frage undzwar als ich WoW gestrartet hab und mir meinen char den ich spielen wollte aussuchte, dann kommt ja immer das ladefenster und unten über dem ladebalken steht immer ein Tipp. Bei mir hies er wie folgt:Sie können sich jederzeit einen Ruhestein bei jedem Gastwirten abholen.
> heist es wenn ich ihn wegwerfe krieg ich nen neuen oder wie soll ich das verstehen???
> und hat es schon jemand ausprobiert?






ja man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (4. September 2008)

Man bekommt zwar nen neuen aber von dem Gasthaus von dem du dir den holst. Dh wenn du deinen Ruhestein für normal in Shatt hast und dir aber Orgrimmar nen neuen holst, dann kommst mit dem Ruhestein auch nur nach OG und nicht nach Shatt.


----------



## Nookyn (4. September 2008)

es war einmal ein kleiner hunter, der mit lvl 9 von einem rl-freund 10 gold bekommen hat. danach fand er, das zwerge scheiße aussahen. also hat er das geld an einen vorher erstellten twink geschickt .... es war ein nachtelf.. als der nachtelf dann bemerkte, das es im startgebiet keinen briefkasten gibt, hat er sich einen neuen char erstellt. ja.... und das gold liegt jetzt im Briefkasten von Darnassus, adressiert an einen nachtelf, den es seit 2,5 Jahren net mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (4. September 2008)

Als ich noch ein kleiner 20er Schurke war...

war es sehr intressant zu erfahren das mich andere in "Verstohlenheit" nicht sehen können...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. September 2008)

hab mit lvl 36 erst wassergestallt gelernt (bzw quest gemacht) xD


----------



## Komakomi (4. September 2008)

Ich habe mit lvl 15 5 minuten lang nen hordler zugetextet, bis ich heraus fand, dass der mich nicht versteht indem er sagte "[Orcisch] kek" und mich darauf hin mit einem schlag zu boden brachte >.<


----------



## SoulRexXx (4. September 2008)

naja hab schon so einiges erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zB hab ich erst als mein krieger schon lvl 36 war gemerkt dass es sowas wie "talente" gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
außerdem hab ich mit meinem krieger schmuckstücke getragen die mit entweder int brachten, oder mir besonderst viel int brachten dafür aber dafür meine ausdauer runtergesetzt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und auf die idee dass es mehr als eine haltung beim krieger gubt bin ich erst garnicht gekommen
zuguterletzt bin ich immer mit einem schild rumgelaufen wodurch ich so langsam gelevelt hab dass es mir kein spaß mehr gemacht hat.

naja und mit bc hab ich neu angefangen und eine priesterin gelevelt. da gungs eigentlich recht gut bis auf manche sachen so wie ich zb der meinung war dots würdens nicht bringen oder dass  swd (schattenwort tod) der absolut imbaste spell der welt sei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

doch schlimmste ist, dass ich grad merke, dass ich wärend ich diese kleine "geschichte" geschrieben habe ca 10mal auf dem zeppelin von og nach gromgol und wieder zurück gefahren bin, mich die leute schon gefragt haebn ob mir sowas spaß macht und ich meine angel quest um weiter skillen zu können immer noch nicht fertig habe.

greetz sarania^^


----------



## Terratec (4. September 2008)

Ich hab damals einen Tauren Schamanen gehabt, der war Stufe 26. Irgendwann wollte ich mich dann einloggen, aber Ich habe einen neuen Realm zu Auswahl bekommen, da der aktuelle offline war. Ich dachte mir mein Schamane wäre unwiederbringlich verloren, und habe mit trauriger Mine einen Orc Schamane angefangen. Der ist heute mein Main, und der Tauren Schamane...der weint immer noch über die Wartungsarbeiten^^


----------



## Nightwraith (4. September 2008)

Das Beste  war als ich derletzt meinen RL-Kumpel gefragt habe, warum er nur Sheep Rang 1 in seiner Leiste hat...im BT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und ja, es war tatsächlich nur mein Kumpel)
...selbst hab ich eig nur wild durch die gegend geskillt am Anfang.


----------



## Janaki (4. September 2008)

Während des Lesens dachte ich mir die ganze Zeit: Ist dir nie irgendwas total dämliches passiert? Warst du schon immer so pro? ^^ Da fiel mir eben eine so dumme Geschichte ein, meine Gilde lacht mich heute noch dafür aus...
Das war damals in den Schwarzfelstiefen, als sie noch allgemein BRD hießen. War jetzt schon ewig nicht mehr drin, aber da gibts nach der Arena eine Brücke, wenn man die betritt, kommen von vorne und von hinten ein paar Zwerge. Die haben wir souverän verkloppt (ich war mit meiner Kriegerin drin, nur so als Nebeninfo), und ich hab mir nach dem Kampf, während unser Heiler getrunken hat, ne Zigarette angezündet, damals hab ich noch gequalmt. Es war nachts, mein Zimmer war dunkel, meine Tastatur hat flache Tasten, und ich leg die Griffel falsch auf die Tasten, drück statt W aufs Q und lauf auf den Rand der Brücke zu. Zusätzlich hatte ich noch die rechte Maustaste festgehalten, das ist bei mir zur Gewohnheit geworden, so kann ich mich im Laufen schön umgucken. Im Ts hörten sie noch mein "wahwaaaaaaahWUAAAAAH", und fragten, was lost ist.... und da bin ich auch schon in die Lava geplumpst. ^^ Ich frag mich heute noch, warum ich nicht einfach die Pfoten von der Tastatur runter genommen hab *lol*


----------



## Namosch (4. September 2008)

naja bei mir isset eigentlich das übliche
habe 3 70er zwei sind aldor einer ist seher von dem seher aufzug kann man runterspringen ohne zu sterben vom aldor aufzug nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kann man schonmal verwechseln
oder mit meinem pala wenns mal schnell gehen musste (hatte da noch keine 300% fluggeschwindigkeit reitaura ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit meinem kodo vom rand springen und bubble an
nur dumm das mein priester das nicht kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder mit meinem druiden im fall schön gemütlich in die flugform rein ja ein paladin ist kein druide

naja und ich habe meinen priester (war mein erster char) von 1-60 holy gelevelt hatte manchmal keine lust auf den weils halt immer so lange gedauert hat mit dem questen habe den dann einfach in instanzen gelevelt von 30-60 ok als holy war man immer gefragt so is das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf 60 habe ich dann als ich segnung in den händen hielt einfach aus spass mal auf shadow geskillt hat auch super spass gemacht
dann kam bc...und wieder von 60-70 auf holy gelevelt 
und auf 70 dann hauptberuflich shadow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder meinen lvl 60 krieger(t1/zg/aq20/pvp euipt) gelöscht (hat meine mutter auf 60 gebracht hat sich dann nen eigenen acc geholt )weil ich weibliche trolle einfach nicht "cool" fand weild ie komisch mit 2händern rumhauen und den krieger den ich mir als ausgleich gemacht habe der hängt immernoch auf lvl 7 rum weil ich schon 3 70er hab und mir das leveln zu langweilig geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja in meinen 2,5 jahren die ich jetzt wow spiele hab ich viel mist erlebt 
das steht jedenfalls fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nighthawk25 (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

also wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, komme ich auf das Ergebnis, das doch einige lieber in Schule gehen sollen als WOW zu spielen. Einige Kommentare sind so verwirrend und mit sovielen Fehlern das man sie nicht lesen kann.

Also Lernt schreiben oder lest es euch einfach nochmal durch.


----------



## Maurolotschi (4. September 2008)

nighthawk25 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, komme ich auf das Ergebnis, das*s *doch einige lieber in die Schule gehen soll*t*en als WOW zu spielen. Einige Kommentare sind so verwirrend und mit sovielen Fehlern*,* das*s* man sie nicht lesen kann.
> 
> Also Lernt schreiben oder lest es euch einfach nochmal durch.



So far...


----------



## nighthawk25 (4. September 2008)

Ist doch GUT nur 5 Fehler in 3 Sätzen und nicht 10 Fehler in 3 Worten!!!!

und meine Schulzeit ist schon etwas länger her.


----------



## p3nn0r (4. September 2008)

Ein Runde Rechtschreibeflames für alle ....


----------



## Maurolotschi (4. September 2008)

nighthawk25 schrieb:


> Ist doch GUT nur 5 Fehler in 3 Sätzen und nicht 10 Fehler in 3 Worten!!!!
> 
> und meine Schulzeit ist schon etwas länger her.


Abgesehen davon, dass es 7 Fehler waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass niemand hier perfekt ist, und es NICHT um Rechtschreibung, sondern um den Inhalt der Posts hier geht...
Möglicherweise ist die Schulzeit der Poster hier schon länger her als deine, und darum: Einfach mal... *hust*


----------



## Xhapan (4. September 2008)

Es gab mal einen kleinen Schurken der wusste bist 60 nicht für was die Combopunkte eingentlich gut sind ^^

Es gab den gleichen Schurken equipt mit t5 - t6 Teilen der draufgekommen ist das im Bg Onyxia und co gar kein BG Titel ist sondern der Servername o.O 
Da sindn paar fast vom Stuhl gefallen.

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Nexusjay (4. September 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Aggrognom namens Ledinor der erst mit level 50 verstanden hatte was aggro eigendlich bedeutet nachdem er in der inni 4 wipes verursacht hatte xD


----------



## Arkoras (4. September 2008)

Also als ich noch lvl 40 war wollte ich einfach nicht mehr weiterlevln weil das ja so laangweilig war...

Jedenfalls hab ich dann beschlossen mich durch sturmwind zu sterben um den könig zu killen...man war ich wütend als ich vor dem könig stand und da nur "Ungültiges Ziel" stand xD Bolvar hats nicht so gefreut...

Und einmal hab ich nen untoten angefangen und wollte ganz lordaeron erkunden (pestländer)...also ich als kleiner lvl 8 mage geh zum bollwerk und finde da so nen blutfleck am boden...ich denk mir noch "Blut von Helden" oha wenn ich das aufheb werd ich ein held oder was? Dann kamen 2 elite die mich gekillt haben^^ (und jeden anderen questenden 50er der die quests beim bollwerk abgeben wollten..man die waren leicht sauer) und ja es kann beim Bollwerk ein Blut von Helden ding spawnen...


----------



## shogoki (4. September 2008)

/vote 4 close... du nase hast den theard doch schonma vor 2monaten aufgemacht :>


----------



## Yinnai (4. September 2008)

Hab mit meinem Hexer die quest für den Teufelsjäger erst mit 70 beendet, fande die questreihe einfach scheiße (hab den einen npc nicht gefunden und sowas wie buffed oder coords kannte ich nicht) und dachte mir das blöde pet brauch ich eh nie, weil ich nicht gerafft habe was es überhaupt macht und für was die skills von dem zu gebrauchen sind, dazu sahs auch noch kacke aus.

Kam aber auch erst drauf nachdem mir im bg einer gesagt hat ich soll meinen Teufelsjäger auspacken, als ich ihm dann gesagt habe das ich den nicht habe kam nur "wtf du noob, das ne lvl 35 questreihe"


----------



## Böindal1 (4. September 2008)

nuja da wär zum einen die geschichte mit vergessen des umschaltens von bersi- auf deffhaltung in kharazan nach einem trash pack auf dem weg zu zur maid. Mein Heiler ist auf dem weg zur maid fast verrückt geworden... nach dem wipe bei der maid hab ichs dann bemerkt. nochmal danke an chaozd ohne ihn wäre ich früher gestorben^^

und dann wäre da noch die sache mit dem ts. voice activation an und erstmal ein pikantes gespräch mit meiner freundin geführt... ich hab mir danach im ts einiges an Gelächter und spott anhören können.


----------



## Yinnai (4. September 2008)

Böindal schrieb:


> und dann wäre da noch die sache mit dem ts. voice activation an und erstmal ein pikantes gespräch mit meiner freundin geführt... ich hab mir danach im ts einiges an Gelächter und spott anhören können.



ohja, das mit dem ts kenne ich auch zu gut

ist besonders schlimm in rnd gruppen


----------



## Animos93 (4. September 2008)

Wusste net was dissen heißt und hab mich voll aufgeregt als einer die ganze loots genommen hat^^ is aber schon seeeeeeeehr lange her^^


----------



## Cressari (4. September 2008)

Vor vielen Jahren (so um die 2) war ein kleiner Druide namens Cressari mit seinen 29 Leveln in Warsong. Seine Mitspieler zeigten sich als noch unfähiger und unflexibler als der kleine Druide, woraufhin der ältere Herr, der diesen Cressari steuerte einen Wutanfall bekam und Verbalinjurien wie "Vollidioten, Deppen, Hirnspasten, Gesichtsgünther" und dergleichen brüllte. Was der kleine Druide jedoch vergass war die Tatsache, dass er im TS "push to talk" abgeschaltet hatte. Leider musste er dann ganz schnell weg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (4. September 2008)

> Garrote (wie heißt der auf deutsch?)



Erdrosseln.


BTT:
Ganz am Anfang habe ich die "Bedrohung" falsch verstanden. Dachte desto weniger Bedrohung man macht umso näher kann man sich einen gegnerischen NPC nähern ohne angegriffen zu werden. >_< Könnte mich heute dafür schlagen ^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. September 2008)

Hm, ich habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, also weis ich nicht, ob dies schon jemand anderem unterlaufen ist .. folgendes: Anno 2006 stolpert eine kleine, völlig noobige Undead Rogue durch das Startgebiet im beschaulichen Tirisfal ... mal hier eine Quest gemacht mal dort ein Blümchen gepflückt .. dann mal ein kleines Elixierchen gebraut .. und wieder eine Quest gemacht usw. halt... Irgendwann war ich dann .. na sagen wir mal Lev 10 .. kommt im Gruppensuchchannel die Frage: "Wer hat Lust das Kloster zu rocken" . .und ich; " hier hier, meine Wenigkeit!!" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ... meine zweiter Fauxpas kam kurze Zeit später: Ich bekam die Quest nach Ogrimmar zu reisen ... und dachte mir läufste da mal hin ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. aalso ,,, ich lief Richtung Silberwald ... durchquerte Ihn ... irgendwann kam Süderstade.... verdammt, immer noch kein Ogrimmar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   .. ich frage einen Hordi, er"ää ganz zurück und auf den Zeppelin rüber nach Kalimdor.. " ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mein dritter Lapsus war die Sache mit den Skillbäumen ... ich bin erst mit Lev 30- 35 das erste mal auf die idee gekommen, herunterzuscrollen ... bis zum endtalent ..nun ja... peinlich peinlich


----------



## Baalrok (4. September 2008)

Noch weit vor BC war nen Jäger in Silithus, der hatte mächtig Probleme mit einem Dämon. Und da stehen doch so 4 Heinis, auch noch aus seiner Gilde, die dem armen Kerl nicht geholfen haben. Habe ich mit angepackt - so bin ich halt! Ui, gab das Ärger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (4. September 2008)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Noch weit vor BC war nen Jäger in Silithus, der hatte mächtig Probleme mit einem Dämon. Und da stehen doch so 4 Heinis, auch noch aus seiner Gilde, die dem armen Kerl nicht geholfen haben. Habe ich mit angepackt - so bin ich halt! Ui, gab das Ärger...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hunter Epic Quest xD

Kommt eig bei jedem Dämon der Läuterer wenn er dann despawnt oder nur bei dem in Un'goro?


----------



## 41149512 (4. September 2008)

Ich wusste wie ich neu war um lvl 30 rum nicht was die Leute mit "mats" meinen, dachte das wäre ne Währung, iwas was im hohen bereich dropt wo man andere die einen was herstellen bezahlen kann, ihr könnt euch vorstellen als ich was brauchte und den Lederer gefragt habe wo ich diese "mats" herbekomme, der mir dann am Rezepte Posten und ich dann nur "jaja aber was sind mats" war ziemlich Lustig *g*

und halt viele kleine Fehler, zb. hab ich bis lvl 40 nicht gewusst das es große Taschen gibt von Schneidern, bin mit 6 Platz Behälter rum gelaufen die gedroppt waren mal und hab mich immer so aufgeregt das ich nach jeder quest inv leer machen muss *gg*


----------



## David (4. September 2008)

WoW kaufen & bezahlen war bisher glaub ich mein größter "Fauxpas". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonarion (4. September 2008)

Also mein größter Fehltritt war .... das ich mit meinem lvl 12 Schurke erst in Westfall gemerkt hatte (er war Nightelf) was ein Ruhestein ist und ihn auch prompt genutzt hab....naja da stand ich nun wieder in Laubschattental.....und mein friend der mich vorher durch sumpfland gezogen hatte sagte selber schuld und hat mir net merh geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja hab dann eben Dunkelküste gequestet und bin so weitergekommen...


so long, Tonarion


----------



## Nightwraith (4. September 2008)

Das beste war mein Kumpel, der meinte er bekommt soooo schön schnell 15 Kombopunkte...
Ich natürlich "WTF ? Das geht nicht..."
Und er: "Doch klar, ich mach mit einem Schlag auch schon mal meine 3-4 Kombopunkte."
Wollt ich natürlich sehen, er hat mir nicht geglaubt das 5 das maximum ist.
Und naja, er hat im Kampftext über seinem Char immer nur gelesen "1 Combopunkt" "2 Combopunkte" usw. und das dann adiert...
ich hab ihm dann die Anzeige am Gegnerporttrait gezeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find ich heute noch lustig, da war er nämlich schon Level 50... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loz (4. September 2008)

In der Arena zum 2ten mal zu stehen und sich wundern das man nicht wirklich schaden macht als Krieger aber trotzdem gewinnt.
Beim 3 mal vor dem Start vom anderen Arenapartner drauf hingewiesen wird das man doch noch eine Angel hat.

Peinlich aber glaube noch peinlicher für die Gegner.


----------



## Ranarion (4. September 2008)

Mein Hexer hat am Anfang natürlich bei allen Stoffsachen immer drauf geachtet, dass der Rüstungswert auch schön hoch war. Alles andere wurde nicht angezogen.
Irgendwann kam dann auch mal die Sukkubus-Quest. Erst mal im Internet recherchiert wo das "Brachland" ist. Ok, Schiff von Booty Bay nach Ratchet. Also Magier-Kumpel gepackt der auch mit mir angefangen hat und losmarschiert. Als wir im Schlingendorntal ankamen haben wir von jeder Ecke Mobs gepullt, obwohl wir extra mittig auf dem Weg gelaufen sind. Und dann kamen noch ein paar Hordler des Weges, die uns dann noch gecampt haben. Doch plötzlich erschien ein lvl-60-Paladin. Der hat sie geplättet und uns nach Booty Bay eskortiert.
Bis dahin war ich echt am verzweifeln, weil ich nicht verstehen konnte, wie man einen lvl-20-Hexer mit Quest durch's Schlingendorntal schicken kann... Sauerei sowas...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (4. September 2008)

Scandiaca schrieb:


> Es war einmal eine kleine Troll Jägerin mit Testaccount, die im Startgebiet auf einen guten Mitspielr traf und sich schließlich, nicht gewusst wie oder warum, in die Gilde inviten ließ. Alles schön und gut. Nun wollte eine große 70ger Hexenmeisterin der Gilde dieser kleinen Jägerin eine Freude machen. Sie ritt extra nach Durotar, um ihr eine Netherstofftasche zu bringen. Doch als sie von ihrem Mount abstieg, erwiederte die Jägerin nur keck: Die Tasche ist ja schön und gut, aber das tolle Schwert deines Dämonen da, das hätt' ich noch viel lieber.
> Die Geschichte sorgt heute noch für Gelächter im TS. >:<



Hmm soweit ich weis kann man mit nem Testacc net Traden oO


----------



## m1chel (4. September 2008)

1.kriegshymmenschlucht

2.mein erster krieger und bis 1 oder höhre die anfangs axt weil ich nicht wusste das es besser gibt -.-


----------



## Sesir0 (4. September 2008)

Hatte meinen 70 mage verschenkt nachdem ich keine lust mehr auf wow hatte....
ein monat später hab ich wieder angefangen und konnte von vorne leveln


----------



## Nimbe (4. September 2008)

als mein druide mit lv 20 darauf verwiesen wurde das druiden auch heilen können^^


erst da haben mir meine freunde erklärt das druiden heilen können 

war ne peinliche situation im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (4. September 2008)

Lowblade schrieb:


> Hab mit lvl 30 bemerkt das es mehr als nur einen Skilltree gibt :>


das ist das geilste was ich gehört hab oO^^


----------



## °°Maggi°° (4. September 2008)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



me2 ^^^mit mein Mage alle punkt einfach nur geskillt wie wild bist level 20 oder so ^^


----------



## Jeffy (5. September 2008)

totstellen im pvp ---> schlechte idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baalrok (5. September 2008)

Jeffy schrieb:


> totstellen im pvp ---> schlechte idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann im Chaos, gerade im Tal, schon mal funktionieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Next Exitus (5. September 2008)

Ab Level 40 hat mir ein Schamanenkollege klar gemacht dass man als Elementar nicht nur Ausdauer und Stärker nehmen sollte. Kurzerhand dann auf Verstärker umgeskillt.


----------



## Taroliln (5. September 2008)

habe letztens gesehn dass über einem Briefkasten ein Ausrufezeichen schwebt und klickte darauf un kam ins normale Briefkasten window, naja ich hab mich gewundert WTF seit wann können Briefkästen denn Quests verteilen, naja nach ca 10 Minuten die ganze zeit den Briefkasten anklicken und mich wundern dass kein Quest text kommt bemerkte ich dass eine Pergamentrolle auf dem Briefkasten liegt über der das Ausrufezeichen schwebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und ich bemerkte erst mit lvl 25 dass man zwischen humanoiden entdecken wildtiere entdecken etc wechseln kann, habe von vornerein wildtiere entdecken gemacht da ich dachte is doch gut als kürschner ^^

Bemerkte erst im 70 PVP Endkontent in der Arena dass man Druiden in Tierform auch fearen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mich ein Jägerkollege "freundlcih" drauf hingewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und mit lvl 50 lernte ich den Sinn von Mounts, hatte als Jäger doch Gepardenaspekt, da bin ich sowieso schneller, wozu denn auch Gold ausgeben fürn Mount pfff ^^

joa und Pet freigeben war mir bis im Echsenkessel auch noch nie in Sinn gekommen, ich mit der grp runter (glaub im tiefensumpf war es) und naja mein pet kommt und kommt nicht... auf einmal rennt es heran, mit ca 8 mobs im gepäck -.-  

hach und bei gruul Irreführung nicht auf tank sondern auf seinen mainheiler gemacht der direkt nebendran stand ^^


----------



## Wu-san (5. September 2008)

Ich dachte lange Zeit, dass die gelben Punkte, die mir die Erzvorkommen auf der Minmap zeigten. Hellgelb sind, wenn da Erz ist und ein dunkleres Gelb, wenn da mal Erz war und die Chance besteht, dass das da respawnt.
Dass das dunklere Gelb anzeigte, dass Erzvorkommen sich unter der Erde befinden, fand ich erst später heraus....


----------



## Foom (5. September 2008)

in wow speziell fällt mir jetzt nix ein aber ich kann sagen, dass ich bis lvl 60 weder ts noch addons hatte und auch auf 60 erst sehr spät weil ich damals zu dumm war mir den ts klient runter zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyrannus (5. September 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Tauren Krieger (release von WoW) meine 2 Schwerter durch den Stab aus SM (Kloster) getauscht weil der mehr Schaden machte xD

Dann hab ich meinen 52 Pala gelöscht weil ich Palas scheiße fand

Hab Geld gebraucht und Blendschlag (wos noch 2k Gold wert war) für 400 Verkauft

und der größte Fehler war das ich 2 Tage vor BC release meinen Hexer von 55 auf 60 gezockt hab um gleich richtig durchstarten zu können.Das Addon hab ich mir bei Ebay gekauft.2 Tage NACH dem release war es immernoch nicht da und mein Kumpel hat mit dem leveln auf mich gewartet.

Dann bin ich durchgedreht und habs mir im Laden gekauft xD
Scheiß drauf hatte ich halt 2x BC oO

Und das ich mal Glider probiert hab und mir dann 4 accs mit über 17k Gold gebanned wurden war auch nich so schön ^^ 6 70ger waren wech xD  ok das übertrifft glaub alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroliln (5. September 2008)

Thyrannus schrieb:


> Und das ich mal Glider probiert hab und mir dann 4 accs mit über 17k Gold gebanned wurden war auch nich so schön ^^ 6 70ger waren wech xD  ok das übertrifft glaub alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geschieht dir Recht dass du gebannt wurdest!!!


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2008)

Thyrannus schrieb:


> Dann hab ich meinen 52 Pala gelöscht weil ich Palas scheiße fand



Das is ja kein Fehler das haste ja gut gemacht Palas sind ja auch scheiße...
Der Fehler war überhaupt einen bis Level 52 hochzuspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber respekt das du das geschafft hast... habs schon 2x versucht und kam nich über level 20 heraus


----------



## Yinnai (5. September 2008)

Thyrannus schrieb:


> Und das ich mal Glider probiert hab und mir dann 4 accs mit über 17k Gold gebanned wurden war auch nich so schön ^^ 6 70ger waren wech xD  ok das übertrifft glaub alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay Glider zu benutzen ist ja schon schlimm genug, aber dann noch so dumm zu sein und das auf Main-acc zu machen ist echt micht ohne xD


----------



## Freshman123 (5. September 2008)

Hmm, da gibt es leider mehere aktuelle Sachen ( alte habe ich vergessen )



Da war einmal ein Hexer, der hatte gerade Archimonde gelegt, und wollte in den Sunnwell gehen, da der Raid da auch hin ist.
Hatte aber noch T6 Helm eingelöst. Bei archi bekommen alle entflucher ein Zeichen auf den Kopf.

Ich also rein in Sunnwell, aufgemountet, und zu "meinem raid" mit den Zeichen überm Kopf geritten....

Leider war das eine Markierte Gruppe, der raid war nicht infight dadurch, und im vent gab es schallendes Gelächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann war da noch ein doofer DD, der bei der essenz in Phase 2 Fluch der verdamnis gesetzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war instant tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul* ( man bekommt da die hälfte des schadens selbst, und manchmal ist schaden um 100% erhöht )


Dann war da noch ein Druide ^^ Er wollte nicht die Robbenquest machen, da er dachte " wofür brauche ich die"...

Als der Druide dann 70 war hatte er nun die Robbenquest immer noch nicht. Dann hat er sich das 300er Reiten gekauft, und
wollte die Flugquest machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun musste der Drudie feststellen, dass er mit 70 die Robbenquest machen muss,
damit er die schnelle Flugform bekommt *heul*

Darüber lacht man in meiner Gilde immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch hatte ich mal Leotheras getankt..... Naja, hatter Netherprotection geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Raidleiter hat irgendwann ins TS geschrien, dass die blöden dd keine Aggro mehr ziehen sollten....
( netherprotection lässt einen mit 30% chance immung gegen feuer bzw schattendmg werden )

Ajo, dass war mir ultra peinlich...


----------



## XerroX (5. September 2008)

Ich habe erst mit 57 gelernt, wie man richtig tankt xD


----------



## buffsplz (5. September 2008)

XerroX schrieb:


> Ich habe erst mit 57 gelernt, wie man richtig tankt xD



Habs bis heute nicht gelernt, will ich auch garnicht mehr. Habs letztens mal versucht. Als dann bei der Vierergruppe Eisregen, Multi-shot, Feuerregen, Drachenodem und Heilige Nova an mir vorbeirauschten und ich alleine ohne Mobs dastand, hab ichs wieder gelassen.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. September 2008)

Damals, bei einem UBRS run hab ich bei Rend einen Mehrfachschuss verwendet. Ich konnte dann mitansehen wie ein goldenen Schweif in Richtung Publikum flog. Die Gruppe sah das nicht und war dann etwas überrascht als sie trotz ausgeschaltetem Jäger-Pet tot auf dem Boden lagen.


----------



## Aitaro (6. September 2008)

hachja..

letzens bota  gewesen.. CC hatten wir nicht wirklich viel dabei.. eigentlich nur mich als schattenpriester..

folgende situation: diamant soll ich übernehmen.. pull kommt.. ich versuch zu übernehmen - geht irgenwie nix.. konnt mich auch nicht bewegen.. also diamant aufn heiler los und ihn auch sehr schnell gekillt.. der rest der geschichte kann man sich denken - whipe... da entstand dann folgendes gespräch:

tank: was passiert?
heiler: diamant hat mich gefressen
tank: was war mit mindcontrol?
ich (enter gedrückt um den chat zu öffnen, dacht ich jedenfalls) : 777777777777777777777wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddddddddd
ich: ups
tank: nicht wirklich, oder?
ich: *hust*
alle: LOOOOOOOOOOL

>_> 


naja.. der rest der distanz wurd ich dann bei jedem mob nochma extra darauf hingewiesen das ich doch bitte schauen soll das mein chat zu is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hey mann, es war spät, ich war müde.. und da unten schau ich im kampf eigentlich nie hin *rausred* ^^''


----------



## Greenkey (6. September 2008)

Es war einmal ein Krieger lvl 24 der sich mit grauen eq mit einem 19 PvP Twink angelegt hat und gesagt hat: Ich gewinne eh!!^^


----------



## Parguri (6. September 2008)

na ja hab mit meinem ersten char(hexer)erst auf lv 60 gemerkt,dass ich auch zauber aus der ferne machen kann.
Bis dahin hab ich nämlich immer erst einmal mit dem stock geschlagen und dann gezaubert.(hatte auch nur wichtel als diener,weil ich nie ne andere q für die diener gemacht hab)


mfg


----------



## Edeoo (6. September 2008)

hmm naja ich hab mich schön öfters mit meinem mage aus versehen in mobgruppen geblinzelt und damit den ganzen raid gewiped^^ das fanden sie dann nicht so lustig
dann hab ich schon als ziemlich erfahrener 60er gefragt ob "Magie Entdecken" ein Dot wäre da ich dachte ein dot wär einfach nur ein debuff am gegner^^ das sorgte für viel gelächter im ts
ja und mein sheep hab ich auch schon oft selber mim feuerball rausgeholt weil ich vergessen hab das ziel zu wechseln =/

mfg Edeoo


----------



## FL_weazz (6. September 2008)

Meine größter Fauxpas ereignete sich damals in der oberen Blackrockspitze!

Ich wurde mit Level 57 eingeladen mitzukommen, weil es an Heilern gefehlt hatte. Hatte am Anfang voll Bange weil es mein 1. "Raid" war.
Zu der Zeit ging es noch mit 15 Leuten dort rein zu gehen.

Nach den ersten paar Trashgruppen fragte mich einer aus dem Schlachtzug warum ich nur den Krieger heile und nicht die anderen im Raid?

Ich hab bis zu dem Zeitpunkt einfach wild alle durch geklickt und bei Bedarf ne Blitzheilung gecastet, weil anders ging es einfach nicht! Und dann
hab ich dem dann erzählt dass ich doch deren Gesundheit garnicht sehen kann, nur die von meiner eigenen Gruppe... 

Die haben sich dann erstmal halb tot gelacht und mir dann erzählt dass ich doch die Gruppen aus dem Schlachtzugsfenster rausziehen kann, und naja, dann lief auch alles ganz gut bis zum Schluss und ich hab sogar meine T0-Robe bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dafür hab ich mich dann doch geschähmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (6. September 2008)

Also bei mir wahr es so das ich beim 25 mann raid  fds irreführung auf healer gemacht habe (ausversehen)wegen freundien), aber sonst alles bis jettzt sehr nice^^


----------



## Salvdore (6. September 2008)

Hab mit lvl 40 festgestellt dass mein Char nicht Salvadore hieß ( wie ich die ganze Zeit gedacht habe) sonder Salvdore ....

naja Salvdore is sowieso viel cooler


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. September 2008)

Jaaber schrieb:


> Moin ihr Buffies da draußen,
> 
> in diesem Thread würde ich gerne mal wissen, was euer größter Fauxpas (Faux-pas laut wikipedia: "frz. für 'falscher Schritt', 'Fehltritt") war.
> Ich fange dann mal an:
> ...


Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ihr könnt jetzt gern lachen:Mit (glaube ich) lvl 16 gibt es ja die Wassergestalt.Für die Gestalt muss man eine kurze und eig. recht einfache Questreihe machen.Damals mit lvl 16 hatte ich keine AddOns und hatte so also auch keine möglichkeit Koordinaten auf der Map nachzuschauen.Also hatte ich gedacht:"Was solls brauch ich eh nicht".Jo und irgendwann mit 70 (ziemlich spät) kam ich auf die Idee vllt mal die Wassergestalt zu lernen.Ich glaube das ist auch noch nicht soo lang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja before i forget:Früher im Kara-Raid war ich der Zappel-Phillip und bin immer rumgesprungen da mir langweilig war und somit hab ich meistens Mobgruppen gepullt,obwohl noch net alle Re waren.Jojo waren viele ziemlich sauer...naja jetzt bin ich net mehr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Shaguar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marem (6. September 2008)

hab mit meinem jäger bis lvl 25ca. nur auf den rüstungswert von items geschaut bis mich ein 70er jäher fragte ob ich ein tank sei^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (6. September 2008)

in zul farrak n epischer ring gedroppt, ka wie der heißt. vor lauter freude bedarf gemacht UND angezogen <.<
Dabei war der total sinnlos :<

nja^^


----------



## Onyxien (6. September 2008)

Es war vor langer Zeit ein Nachtelf Krieger, der mit WoW aufhören wollte, weil er bis lvl 17 nicht wusste, warum denn über manchen Npcs gelbe Ausrufezeichen schwebten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## checka9 (6. September 2008)

Ich hab mal gelesen das die Gegner immer auf den gehn, der am meisten dmg macht und hab mich dann immer gefreut wenn sie auf mich gehaut haben (bin hexer)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynezz (6. September 2008)

Als ich (jäger) und ein krieger zusammen gelevelt haben und wir dann beide gestorben währen,ich nicht wegen totstellen, er schon. Hab ich den krieger gefragt wieso er nciht totstellen gmeacht hat...


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2008)

> hab mit meinem jäger bis lvl 25ca. nur auf den rüstungswert von items geschaut bis mich ein 70er jäher fragte ob ich ein tank sei^^


Dito, nur wars bei mir n Dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (6. September 2008)

Grad letzte Nacht....

Ich war in einem Kara-Markenrun und alles lief sehr gut (brauchten 2h). Als beim Raum von Moroes waren, drückte ich ''ausversehen'' die Tab-Taste und hab einen Tisch +2 Elite mit gezogen xD. Naja, die Gruppe war schon recht sauer da wir eig. gegen ein andere Gruppe gekämpft haben. Naja, nur ich und der andere Mage starben.^^


----------



## Idgie (6. September 2008)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Bemerkte erst im 70 PVP Endkontent in der Arena dass man Druiden in Tierform auch fearen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ging mir nicht viel anders, aber ich war nachdem ich es das erste mal ausprobiert hatte, begeistert und freu mich jedes mal wenn mich ein Druide angreift


----------



## jolk (6. September 2008)

Kurz nachdem das "Gier und Bedarf" System eingeführt wurde,früher gab es nur würfeln oder passen, war ich mit einem Twink in einer Instanz....hatte nur leider keinen Peil was denn nun genau Gier und was Bedarf is--->dachte mir mmh 50% chance drück ich einfach immer Bedarf.....war mir sehr peinlich als ich dann geflamed wurde warum ich auf alles Bedarf würfel...


----------



## sammy91 (6. September 2008)

es gab mal einen kleinen mage der sich während eines gruul raids aus dem Gruulraum , bei geschlossenem Gatter, geblinzelt hat , jedoch nicht mehr hineingekommen ist. gruul ist bis auf 1% niedergemoscht worden , nur ich konnten keinen schaden machen^^........... end von der geschicht alle haben den armen kleinen mage ausgelacht


----------



## Disasterpiece (6. September 2008)

Jaaber schrieb:


> Moin ihr Buffies da draußen,
> 
> in diesem Thread würde ich gerne mal wissen, was euer größter Fauxpas (Faux-pas laut wikipedia: "frz. für 'falscher Schritt', 'Fehltritt") war.
> Ich fange dann mal an:
> ...





Es war ein mal ein kleiner Schurke, der wusste erst mit lvl 70, wie man Gifte bekommen und herstellen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie ich die Fähigkeit bekomme xD)


----------



## Traklar (6. September 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Es war vor langer Zeit ein Nachtelf Krieger, der mit WoW aufhören wollte, weil er bis lvl 17 nicht wusste, warum denn über manchen Npcs gelbe Ausrufezeichen schwebten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also hast du 17 Level ohne Quests, nur durch killen vonb Mobs gemacht. Das muss ja gedauert haben. 

Da hab ich doch noch was.


Es war einmal ein level 10 Druide, welcher über 2 Stunden versuchte von Teldrassil zur Dunkelküste zu schwimmen, weil er dort eine Quest offen hatte. Bis er sich überwand im /1 zu fragen, wie es andere Leute schaffen da rüber zu schwimmen. Die Antwort ist dann ja klar, Schiff oder fliegen.....jaja die guten ersten Ingame-Tage.


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

Mein größter WoW-Fehler war die Serverwahl: Khaz'goroth... Um auf dem Server glücklich spielen zu können darf man keine sozialen Kompetenzen haben, bzw. muss sie bei Serverbeitritt am Empfang abgeben. Es gibt sicher viele schlechte Server aber auf Khaz'goroth hat man das Gefühl man sei in einem Ost-Berliner Plattenbau gelandet.

Und nun flamed mich =) mir egal.


----------



## Chronyx (6. September 2008)

Kigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das kann ich dir sagen, grün bedeutet, dass der Spieler PvP aktiv hat, blau bedeutet, dass der Spieler PvP deaktiv hat.
Hab mir die Frage auch immer gestellt, bis ich mich eines tages gewundert habe, dass man nur unterschiedlich gefärbte Namen in Hauptstädten sieht und im BGs alles blau ist.


Mein größter Fehler?

damals im Tempel, ich als DD-Krieger, ein Def-Krieger, ein Mage, ein Hunter und ein Priest.
Totenkopf, Kreuz wurden angetankt, Mond war gesheept und Blau in Eisfalle. Die ersten beiden Mobs wurden gekillt, der Tank rennt zur Eisfalle und schreit plötzlich nur ins Mik, wieso der eben gesheepte mit mir kämpft.
Das Allein wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn ich aufgrund dieses Fehlers nicht fast gestorben und aus Angst zu sterben in die nächste Mobgrp gerannt wäre.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Kurz nachdem das "Gier und Bedarf" System eingeführt wurde,früher gab es nur würfeln oder passen, war ich mit einem Twink in einer Instanz....hatte nur leider keinen Peil was denn nun genau Gier und was Bedarf is--->dachte mir mmh 50% chance drück ich einfach immer Bedarf.....war mir sehr peinlich als ich dann geflamed wurde warum ich auf alles Bedarf würfel...



Wenn man das nicht kennt ist es auch wirklich nicht gerade einfach, dahinter zu kommen. Gier könnte ja im Grunde auch so verstanden werden, dass man aus Gier den Gegenstand haben will. Mir ist es bis heute immernoch nicht schlüssig wieso das überhaupt Gier und nicht.... iwas anderes ist >_<


----------



## pirmin93 (6. September 2008)

es war einma ein kleiner 23 oder so priester dessen gildenkolloege gruul gehen wollte
hab dann gefragt ob ich denn mitkönnte und zusehen -.-


----------



## Lord Finne (6. September 2008)

mein größter fehler war, ein ally in Tirisfal anzugreifen der deutlich höcher war als ich (war da lvl 7), und ich wusste nicht welche unterschiede zwischen PvP- und PvE-Servern sind    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Migrin (6. September 2008)

Ich habe bis lvl 47 keine richturteile benutzt. Ich hatte bis lvl 54 nur 30% alle Talente ausgebildet da ich lieber das Gold gespart und nur das nötigste ausgebildet habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halandor (6. September 2008)

also ich selbst kann mich an keinen so großen fehler erinnern außer dass ich strat mal in kampfhaltung tanken wollt hab ich dann aber nach der ersten mob gruppe selbst gemerkt

aber im low level pvp hat ein horde krieger mal gefragt ob ich (mage) zu blöd wer ihn zu healen wenn ich schon mit flag holen komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (6. September 2008)

ich habe immer die ersten reihen der skilltrees vollgemacht. als ic halel 3 bäume die erste riehe durchhatte hab izweite angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (6. September 2008)

es gab mal einen schurken der erst gerade angefangen hatte und ausweiden immer bei einem combopunkt eingesetzt hatte.das ging bis etwa lvl 20 so weiter.eines tages bemerkte er aber die punkte die immer so erschienen,gleich darauf fragte er seinen kumpel für was die seien und wurde aufgeklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ds hätti o so chönnä schribä! mfg ref  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (6. September 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> ich habe immer die ersten reihen der skilltrees vollgemacht. als ic halel 3 bäume die erste riehe durchhatte hab izweite angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ja mal ne geile idee xDD

ich habe mich immer als 6er Druide aufgeregt, warum ich nicht instant geheilt werde mit Verjüngung.

Nach ner Zeit wurde ich aufgeklärt, dass das ein HoT ist ^.^


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Nen wirklich dicken Bock hab ich nie geschossen. Hab mitm Pala mal vergessen Zorn der Gerechtigkeit anzuknipsen. Hab mich ne Weile gewundert, warum es so schwer war Aggro zu halten aber passiert ist eigentlich nichts. Meine Kumpels haben trotzdem ewig drüber gelacht. Ka, egal... 1up^^


----------



## crescent (6. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wenn man das nicht kennt ist es auch wirklich nicht gerade einfach, dahinter zu kommen. Gier könnte ja im Grunde auch so verstanden werden, dass man aus Gier den Gegenstand haben will. Mir ist es bis heute immernoch nicht schlüssig wieso das überhaupt Gier und nicht.... iwas anderes ist >_<



weil man damit geld macht ;D

es war einmal ein kleiner schurke lvl 17-18 das erste mal in der höhle des wehklagens (erste instanz überhaupt). erster boss liegt und dropt einen kettengürtel. der kleine schurke würfelt natürlich bedarf, denn da ist agi drauf und mit lvl 20 kann er ja kette tragen... zumindest dachte er das bis dato. nach diversen flames und dem festen versprechen, kein ninja zu sein, hat er gar nicht mehr gewürfelt und sich bis zum ende des runs furchtbar geschämt.


----------



## Mosebi (6. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Mein größter WoW-Fehler war die Serverwahl: Khaz'goroth... Um auf dem Server glücklich spielen zu können darf man keine sozialen Kompetenzen haben, bzw. muss sie bei Serverbeitritt am Empfang abgeben. Es gibt sicher viele schlechte Server aber auf Khaz'goroth hat man das Gefühl man sei in einem Ost-Berliner Plattenbau gelandet.
> 
> Und nun flamed mich =) mir egal.



Ich habe meine behalten und versuche auch immer, den Leuten, etwas von meiner Kompetenz abzugeben.


----------



## Meinetwegen (6. September 2008)

nighthawk25 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, komme ich auf das Ergebnis, das doch einige lieber in Schule gehen sollen als WOW zu spielen. Einige Kommentare sind so verwirrend und mit sovielen Fehlern das man sie nicht lesen kann.
> 
> Also Lernt schreiben oder lest es euch einfach nochmal durch.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartez (6. September 2008)

Hab mit Lvl 15 gemerkt das ich Skillpunkte verteilen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (6. September 2008)

habe mit level 26 gemerkt dass man wichtel anstat leerwandler in inis auspackt


----------



## Black_Deadman (7. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

Es war einmal ein Kleiner Hexer der bis lvl. 30 nicht wusste , das es einen Klassenlehrer gibt.(Bin nicht alleine rumgelaufen sondern immer zu zweit deswegen ist mir das nicht so aufgefallen). 
Naja dazu konnte es nur kommen das ich nicht wusste was Ah geschweige den Verkaufen ist .
Das ende war das ich den Hexer gelöscht habe weil ich dachte er macht so wenig Schaden und mir so keinen Spaß macht .

Und es gab auch mal einen Krieger der nicht wusste was Aggro oder so was war. 

Naja das wars von mir.

lg Black


----------



## Saberclaw (7. September 2008)

Ich weiß noch zu gut als ich mit meinem Pala in Pre Bc rumgelaufen bin in der Annahme, dass "Richurteil" ja total sinnlos sei, weils mein Siegel aufbraucht und zudem noch mana kostet...Naja bis ich Begriffen hab, dass dieser tolle Lichtblitz bei Feinden vom Richturteil des Befehls o.ä. kam UND auch noch gut schaden macht, da hats auch ne Zeit lang gedauert, vll ma besser lesen sollen oder so^^

gimpen 4tw sag ich da nur


Gruß Saber


----------



## -Xero- (7. September 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, komme ich auf das Ergebnis, das doch einige lieber in Schule gehen sollen als WOW zu spielen. Einige Kommentare sind so verwirrend und mit sovielen Fehlern das man sie nicht lesen kann.
> 
> Also Lernt schreiben oder lest es euch einfach nochmal durch.



-Ergebniss
- , dass




btt: hab bei meinem ersten char wild durch alle skilltrees geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (7. September 2008)

naja... das erste und letzte mal war ich mit lvl 6 beim pala lehrer^^..


bis lvl 15 als ich gemerkt hab das es den ja auch noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(..

naja ^^ jeder fängt irgend wann mal an..

is halt doof in westfall probieren mit lvl 6 skills mobs zu töten


----------



## Smoleface (7. September 2008)

Ich habe mal im Kloster einem Mage den Casterdolch weggewürfelt mit der Begründung "Ich bin Schurke, ich brauche den Dolch mehr als du", ohne mich aufzuklären instant ignore und wurde jedesmal in den Hauptstädten von dem einem Mage angespuckt und ausgelacht. Naja, jetzt schleimt er auf einmal weil ich s4 Waffen seit gestern habe und er unbedingt Mage/Rogue spielen will, tja Pec gehabt xD

Und beim Priest wusste ich nicht wozu der Kolben gut ist, da habe ich bis Level 30 ohne Waffe gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Schurken habe ich Nierenhieb erst auf Level 60 in die Leisten gezogen.

In den ersten AVs etwa 20x Stone getappt und mich als Held gefühlt.

Nach 3 Monaten WoW immer noch nicht gewusst was "sw inc 7, need help" hiess.

Und ich obwohl ich schon längst 70 war nicht gewusst was "LFG und LFM" heisst. 

Als ich noch 20/20/21 geskillt habe :S.

Und noch etlichen Kleinkrams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## Drumexister (7. September 2008)

Davelus schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen sehr großen Fauxpas hingelegt =/
> 
> Hab erst mit lvl~35 bemerkt dass ich eine weibliche Taurin spiele statts einen Bullen^^
> Wurde anschließend für paar Stunden gebannt weil ich die ganze Zeit GMs bestochen hatte, sie sollen mein Geschlecht ändern
> ...


lol xD


----------



## RudiRatlos (7. September 2008)

mein erster char, ne kriegerin hatte mal so garkeine ahnung was sie eigentlich an rüstung braucht....und die 2 anderen wow zocker die ihr das spiel beibringen wollten auch nicht, also zog sie in den levelbereich(bis 20) nur klamotten mit wille ("da reggste schneller leben mit") und int ("das brauchste...so lernste schneller deine waffen zu skillen") an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schlimmer aber war die erkenntnis das, ich hatte die quest die bosse in hdw zu killen, jeder boss die steine für JEDES mitglied in der grp droppt.....ich hab mich tierisch aufgeregt das jemand anderes aus der gruppe die sachen gelootet hat und hab dem das auch in grp-channel mittgeteilt....war dann so dermaßen beleidigt als alle mich ausgelacht haben das ich die gruppe verlassen hab.....jo....rot werd ich heute noch wenn man mich drauf anspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


egal...alle fehler sorgen im nachhinein für lacher...ob gewollt oder ungewollt...so wie anstatt zu heilen man ausversehen auf den ruhestein klickt und schnell erklären muss warum man ausm raid verschwindet......"öhhh.....nene.....ich hab nix gemacht...ka ahnung warum ich jetz weg bin..fu blizz..portet doch bitte mal wenn alle wieder leben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2008)

es war einmal ein lvl 13 druide ohne skillpunktverteilung der mit einem 35 jäger freund den ganzen tag wollkodos im brachland gejagt hatte und sie sogar mit seiner tollen berufscombo knürscher/schmied perfekt häuten konnte und vom jäger hin und wieder ein paar mats für schmieden zugesteckt bekam


----------



## matth3s (7. September 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem ersten char (Krieger) erst auf ca lvl 30 gemerkt, dass es mehr als einen skillbaum gibt.
Bin ich im nachhinnein froh, dass der erste baum waffen und nciht deff ist.


----------



## Janica-Damira (7. September 2008)

-Xero- schrieb:


> -Ergebniss
> - , dass
> 
> 
> ...



In der Einzahl schreibt man Ergebnis aber wirklich nur mit einem S.

Ergo: 6 setzen. ^^


----------



## Thedynamike (7. September 2008)

-Xero- schrieb:


> -Ergebniss



Self-Owned!


----------



## lordnash (7. September 2008)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert xd


----------



## Schutzpala (7. September 2008)

Es war ein kleiner lvl 20 Mensch-Pala,der mehr von der Welt sehen wollte als Elwynn und Westfall...Man hatte ja schonmal von Ironforge gehört,was irgendwo im Norden liegen sollte...also ging lief er kurz entschlossen nach Norden...durch das Rotkammgebirge bis in die brennende Steppe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach einem dutzend wipes und der Befragung eines Verdutzten Level 60 Mages (pre bc) kehrte er nach Westfall zurück und schwamm den kompletten Weg von Westfall,vorbei an Dun Morogh bis ins Sumpfland am Ufer entlang (im Nachhinein wundert es mich das,dass überhaupt geht)...Nachdem er den Weg aus dem Sumpfland Richtung Dun Morogh zurückgelegt hatte und vor den Toren von Eisenschmiede stand fühlte er sich unheimlich klug...bestimmt war er der einzige Mensch,dem soetwas bis jetzt gelungen war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ca. 2 Stunden später entdeckte ich die Tiefenbahn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belthar (7. September 2008)

Es war mal eine kleine Level 70 Kriegerin Namens Verina die bei Maggi im TS 3 mal "greift an gehört hat" obwohl es niemand gesagt hat und die Tanks die adds dann nicht im Griff hatten ... Ich fands irgendwie lustig die anderen 24 nicht =)


----------



## Balord (7. September 2008)

Es war mal ein kleiner Krieger der erst mit ca lvl 23 herausfand, dass es sowas wie ein Auktionshaus gibt in dem man nicht benötigte gegenstände verkaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besagter Krieger hatte mit lvl 23 gerade mal 83 Silber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirilii (7. September 2008)

Als kleiner Gnomekrieger und absoluter WoW Neuling hatte mir jemand das Addon Outfitter empfohlen... Fix installiert und ein paar Knöpfe gedrückt stellte ich einige Level später fest, dass meine schlechte Performance daran lag, dass ich beim Knöpfe drücken meinen Char komplett ausgezogen hatte... 

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, wieso mir das nicht gleich aufgefallen ist...

Kirilii - Aman Thul


----------



## metallboy (7. September 2008)

Also,ich hab da auch eine kleine Geschichte:

Es war einmal ein kleiner pala der von if nach sw wollte und die Tiefenbahn nicht kannte,
so machte er sich auf den weg mit level 20 durch das ödland,brennende steppe,sengende schlucht nach sw!!!!!!!
das ende der geschicht 100 mal gestorben aber sw erreicht!!!!


----------



## Fröggi1 (7. September 2008)

Es war mal ein kleiner Jäger der immer need gedrückt hat weil er den unterschied zwischen gier une bedarf ned kannte. Zum glück wurde es mir dan in meine 2. dm run, mit lvl 20, erklärt.^^


----------



## kraxxler (7. September 2008)

als ich in mit meinem kleinen hunter meine ersten sachen mit stats bekommen habe ich sachen mit beweglichkeit immer verkauft, weil ich dahcte es fördert nur emine beweglichkeit^^ laufen zb, genauso mit ausdauer, also hab ich mir immer nur sachen mit int und stärke geholt^^.

als ich dann lv 36 war und ein erfolgreicher lederverarbeiter war, sah ich einen jäger mit schwere Rüstung, ich fragte ihn wie da sgeht, udn er sagte das man das ab lv 40 kann, also hab ich schnell lederverarbeotung und kürschnern verlernt und bergbau und schieden geskillt. als ich dann 40 war stellte ich fest das lederverarbeitung dann auch schwere rüstung machen kann und habe dann ingineu geskillt, weil ich dann so eine coole brille haben wollte^^.


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (7. September 2008)

Kigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast mh, bt clear und sunwell 2/6 und weist nich warum einige grün angezeigt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PvP aktiv ist grün angezeigt, PvE aktiv ist blau angezeigt.

MfG Durin


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (7. September 2008)

Ich wusste bis Stufe 70 nicht das ich mit nem Gestaltenswitch als Druide aus'm sheep komme.

Und das man neben Erste Hilfe auch Kochkunst und Angeln lernen konnte hab ich sogar erst nach diversen Monaten erfahren ^^


----------



## xblackxdevilx999 (7. September 2008)

mein wichtel hat ma vashj gepullt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (7. September 2008)

Mit stolzen LV 70 frisch die Daylies auf der Insel fertig gemacht, wollt abgeben, stand da doch ein PVP-geflaggter Hordi vor mir, was ich aber erst bemerkt hab, als er ca 10 Schadenspunkte von mir kassierte, weil mein Priester versehentlich rechts auf den Schurken und nicht den Q-Geber geklickt und ihn dann mit seinem Kolben gehauen hat... XD
Naja, die Wachen habens dann schnell gemacht...2hitwonder quasi und er hat mich nur ausgelacht...naja irgendwie zurecht^^


----------



## Albertado (8. September 2008)

Ich hab gestern auch Nerven gezeigt:

Goldnebel
Ich(lvl 13 Schurke) habe ner lvl 10 Hexebmeisterin bei der Leerwandlerq geholfen.
o.k., ich hab ihr den Weg in die Hütte da freigehauen, sie hat ihn beschworen, er is abgekratzt. Als ich ins Freie trat, lief gerade der Kopf von Faulbein auf meiner Höhe vorbei. Ich(yell): Weg!
Sie hat sichs zu Herzen genommen, ist auf der anderen Seite runter und in ne 2er pat rein.
Wir sind beide mit zwei Toden ins Wasser gekommen.


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Headsick schrieb:


> Mit stolzen LV 70 frisch die Daylies auf der Insel fertig gemacht, wollt abgeben, stand da doch ein PVP-geflaggter Hordi vor mir, was ich aber erst bemerkt hab, als er ca 10 Schadenspunkte von mir kassierte, weil mein Priester versehentlich rechts auf den Schurken und nicht den Q-Geber geklickt und ihn dann mit seinem Kolben gehauen hat... XD
> Naja, die Wachen habens dann schnell gemacht...2hitwonder quasi und er hat mich nur ausgelacht...naja irgendwie zurecht^^


Das ist glaub jedem schon mal passiert.

Gibt ja so nen geilen Comic von Dark Legacy zu diesem Thema. Muss jedes mal wieder lachen wenn ich den sehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (11. September 2008)

Random Maggiraid

Ich höre der endlosen Erkärung zu.."Du tankst Kanalisierer Nr.4 und klickst auch da" kk. verstanden. 
...weiter zugehört...
...telefon klingelt....
...ich geh ran, lauf mit hörer zum rechner, sitz mich hin und wärend ich telefoniere platziere ich meinen bären vor meinem zu tankenden add....
...weiter am telefonieren, blick auf den bildschirm...
...mein add fängt auf einmal das rennen an?...
...gerade so die "knurrentaste" erwischt, Zerfleischen, zermalmen...des übliche programm....
...nachem ich meinen ersten schock überwunden habe und mir sicher war das das add erstmal bei mir bleibt habe ich...da ja immernoch am telefonieren, mich ersmal richtig platziert und weiter auf meine 3 tasten gehämmert...
....Was musst eigentlich nochmal machen?...
...."Du tankst Kanalisierer Nr.4 und klickst auch da".....
...Denk ich mir kk, ansagen abwarten....
..."Hallo, bist du noch dran?"...achja, telefon...Headset liegt ja da drüben....
Phase 2 beginnt, Maggi ist frei
.."Natürlich bin ich noch dran, sry, was hast du gesagt?"....Mein Add wird gerade niedergeprügelt...
...Ich schaue auf die DBM anzeige und sehe das noch zeit ist zum klicken, also lauf ich eihändig zu maggi und kratz ihm bischen am hintern rum....
..."Ja, das glaub ich, ja, natürlich, ja...."
...DBM sagt mir noch 10 sek bis zum klicken...au backe, nu aber zackich.
...rumdrehen, sprinten, Erste Druckwelle, ESC klicken. Zweite Druckwelle, Schreie aus dem Headset, Klicken...gerade noch geschafft, keine toten...puh, ob die wissen das ich das war?
..."Hörst du mir überhaupt zu?"...
..."Natürlich, was hast heute gemacht?"...
...Danach habe ich beschlossen immer bischen früher zu laufen als dbm das sagt, war mir doch biscen zu knapp beim ersten mal....
.
.
.
Maggi down
"Yeah"
"Schön das Du dich drüber freust, zieh aber was ordentliches an, meine Eltern freuen sich auch schon dich kennen zu lernen"
"Öhm"


----------



## Komakomi (11. September 2008)

Vulshok schrieb:
			
		

> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht. blush.gif
> 
> Außerdem hab ich meinen Ruhestein aus Platzgründen weggeworfen und musste nen GM fragen, wo ich nen neuen herbekomme. Nen Freund (Er hat mit mir angefangen WoW zu spielen) hat mir geraten den Char zu löschen und einen neuen zu erstellen damit ich den Ruhestein wieder habe. biggrin.gif





lordnash schrieb:


> lol genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert xd


OMG Har genau des selbe is mir passiert... ich wollte wissen wos da hin geht bin gesprungen und war tot. jezt hab ich 6 minuten gewartet damit ich frei gelassen wurde und bin dan mit dem geist runter gesprungen. den ruhestein (ich dachte des is blos son ein mal teil total sinnlos und alles) habe ich anfangs schon zerstört. also erst mal die buchten da unten angeschaut, (gut 2 stunden später) war ich in ruth-teran...
seit dem habe  ich meinen stein wieder und er is mein bester freund geworden (obwohl ich kein pala bin o.O)


----------



## Komakomi (11. September 2008)

metallboy schrieb:


> Also,ich hab da auch eine kleine Geschichte:
> 
> Es war einmal ein kleiner pala der von if nach sw wollte und die Tiefenbahn nicht kannte,
> so machte er sich auf den weg mit level 20 durch das ödland,brennende steppe,sengende schlucht nach sw!!!!!!!
> das ende der geschicht 100 mal gestorben aber sw erreicht!!!!


OMG hahaha wie geil des is krass xD


----------



## Kiséki (11. September 2008)

Ich kopier hier einfach mal einen Blogeintrag ^^



> ich hatte bis dato ja nichts peinliches zu erzählen.. Zumindest ist mir nie was wirklich Schlimmes ingame passiert.. Heute hab ich mir für meinen Schurkentwink Ylenia (der momentan das Gold verwaltet und Fischchen, die die Größeren angeln und braten verkauft) ein Outfit schneidern lassen.. Das grüne Festtagskleid oder wie das heißt.. Dazu hab ich Mats gekauft.. und faul wie ich bin, erstmal nach Allem im AH geguckt..
> 
> Dabei kam folgendes raus -.-
> 
> ...


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2008)

Letztens ist mir mal wieder was tolles passiert. Hab einen neuen Twink angefangen. Ein ud Priester. So lvl 10 wollte ich die Quest bei der Mühle machen wo man Überreste von 3 Typen suchen muss. Die ersten beidne ohne Probleme gefunden und die Überreste bekommen. Dann weiter zur Gruft. Die mobs waren gleiches oder höheres lvl und ich hab mich dann mit ein paat toden runter gekämpft und seh dan dort den Typen den ich killen muss. Leider noch ein paar weitere Mobs die auch mit kamen. naja ich habs nicht geschaft und bin wieder ins Dorf zurück und hab wen für die q gesucht. Nach 1 min nen Schurken gefunden und ab gings. Nochmal schnell die anderen beiden für ihne gekillt. Hier soll mal gesagt werden das der Schurke auch der Twink von einem erfahrenen Spieler war. Wir beide auf zur Gruf und leider 2 mal gewipte weil zu viel gepullt wurde aber wir waren dann wieder unten. Haben den Sack dann locker gekillt und dann looten. Hmm, keine überreste. Beide stellen gleichtzeitig die Frage ob der andere was bekommen habe. Dann kam von ihm so. Sag mal ist das nicht die Folgequest wo man denn killen muss? Dann kam nur noch ein: Oh fuck. Wir haben dann wohl beide in den Tisch gebissen. Naja, haben den anderen dann 50 meter neben einem der anderen beiden gefunden. Das kommt wohl davon wenn man alle Quest auswendig kennt und sie dann durcheinander bringt.


----------



## smokeyyyy (11. September 2008)

nujo ich hatte als allererstes nen schurken und damals war auch alles nicht so einfach wie heute, da stand an den werten noch nicht dran was die verursachen (zB bei beweglichkeit gibts ap, rüssi, crit und ausweichen), da stand dann einfach nur beweglichkeit ^^ 
ich hab nen hunter mit 22 gefragt wieso zur hölle er schneller wäre als ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah jo und edith meinte gerade ich hätte ma 20rauhe steine für 75gold gekauft weil ich mich verguckt habe und dachte es wären 75 silber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyxius (11. September 2008)

WOW kam gerade am Markt, 1 Woch nach Einfaührung hab ich es mir gekauft:
Es war einmal ein kleiner Zwerg. Der wurde Krieger weil man da am meisten HP hat.
Als Krieger - also Frontschwein muss man natürlich schaden machen - dementsprechend war meine Skillung.
Eines Tages in Strat als es wieder den 4ten Wipe gab wurde ich mehr als beschimpft......
Ich verstand genau Nüsse.
Frustriert wollte ich den Char löschen.... tat es aber doch nicht, weil ich Ihn so mühsam immer allein auf lvl 60 gebracht hatte.....
Da nahm mich ein Priester zur Seite und erklärte mir:
1) Was ein Headset ist
2) Was TS ist
jetzt gingen die Erklärungen schon leichter:
3) Was ein AH ist
4) Was eine Deff Skillung ist
5) Wie man Leute in Gruppen einlädt......

Ich hab mir geschworen künftig Erklärungen zu lesen, hab den Tank geparkt und der Rest ist egal...


----------



## Rathloriel (11. September 2008)

Ich hab mal einen Abend lang einen Kumpel genervt, dass er mir bei einem Gegner Hilft. Ich hatte ihn weichgekocht und wir sind losgezogen. Wir den gerade so plattgemacht und mein Kumpel meinte:"Mann jeder nimmt hier diese Rute um den zu schwächen!", ich so:" Oh ähm tschuldigung hab ich vergessen!".

Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich aber schon, dass ich mich geirrt hatte und das der falsche Mob war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meinem Kumpel hab ichs bisher noch nicht gesagt .. .werd ich auch nie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den eigentlichen Gegner hatte ich immernoch vormir


----------



## Argui (11. September 2008)

Schergrat - an irgend nem Abhang.
Hexer will sein Flugmount beschwören und klickt Gedankenverloren, während er IG was im Chat schreibt auf "Leerwandler Beschwören". Chat-Eintrag fertig, Leertaste+W -> "ARGH!! wo ist mein Windreiter!?" BAM! lag ich im Abgrund....


----------



## Dark Guardian (11. September 2008)

Ich war nun die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir nicht auch mal so was dämliches geleistet habe... und doch... da gab es was in Burg Schattenfang...

Mein erster Mage, lvl16 und n Hexerkumpel waren so am questen. Da suchten 2 (etwas höher) Stoffies die sie mit nach BSF nehmen konnten (ziehen) weil sie meinten ohne Stoffie lohnt sich die Ini nicht wirklich...

KK, wir also beide nach BSF. War damals meine erste Ini, naja wurden gezogen, dachte ich, machste einfach mal gar nix und laufe nur hinterher.

War soweit kein Problem bis mein Hexerkollege irgendwann dank mir verreckt ist. Hatte null Plan vom Pullen und Aggro etc XD Naja, alle auf ihn gewartet... bis dato hatte ich aber nicht einen einzigen Mob geplündert weil ich dachte das machen die anderen schon (Plündern als Gruppe, jaja...).

Irgendwann stand dann im Chat das ich auch etwas "looten" darf... währenddessen sind die beiden die uns ziehen wollten die ganze Zeit quer durch den Hof gesprungen und ich dachte die machen das um irgendwelche Mobs zu pullen die zufällig spawnen. 

Wenn man dann als Neuling noch "looten" und "pullen" verwechselt, und auf den Hinweis man dürfe auch looten quer durch die Ini springt, gibt das äußerst interessante Reaktionen im Gruppenchannel XD


----------



## Kiséki (11. September 2008)

Vielleicht auch ganz witzig, nicht mir passiert, aber einem Raidmember bei uns ^^

Neulich in MH.. auf einmal meint einer der Raidleiter (Hexer), "ja, also ich werde nachher auf die Schurkenitems DKP bieten", alle ganz verdutzt.. "Na ja, [Name eines Schurken] hat gerade seine tastatur zerlegt. Er hat Push-To-Talk an und kann deshalb nicht im TS reden, aber er wird mit Mausklicks weiter spielen... hat mich grad angerufen...."

Ist aber nix schurkiges gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aliruska (24. September 2008)

Hab mir mit nem 70iger Krieger die anderen beiden Kampfhaltungen geholt von den dreien die der Krieger hat. lol

Aber alls totaler neuling mit 70ig ist das doch verzeilich oder?


----------



## rickd (17. Oktober 2008)

Mit meinem Lvl70 Tauren Jäger einen anderen Jäger im Arathi BG gefragt wieso er immer so Leuchtraketen abfeuert... nach einer kurzen Lachattacke und einer Aufklärung haben die Schurken ihren Schrecken verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber schon peinlich, hab das Icon irgendwie damals übersehen ...


----------



## l33r0y (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich erinnere mich da noch gut an einen mc raid, an dem wir zum ersten mal bis zur Brücke gekommen sind (nach Geddon vor Shazzrah). Da konnt eman so schön von oben auf den Riesen Golemagg schaun das mein Druide sich sich gefragt hat, was wohl passiert wenn ich da runterspringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich fands irgendwie total lustig weis auch nicht warum :> auf jeden Fall wars en Wipe vom feinsten da Shazzrah Sulfurons Leute und Trashis die Gruppe gestürmt haben.

Dann kenn ich da noch so einen lustigen Zwerg Jäger, der erklären wollte wie Raggi funktioniert und wo jeder zu stehen hat, was auch recht gut gelang da Raggi nur angreift wenn man ihn angreift oder aber an der "Tankstelle" steht.. nunja geendet hat der Vortrag als der kleine Jäger dem Tank zeigen wollte wo er zu stehen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ich hab erst mit ca lvl 30 erfahren das man Sachen auch verkaufen kann...hab voher immer alles weggeschmissen was ich nicht gebrauchen konnte xD)
mfg


----------



## Asayur (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab mit lvl 50 angefangen meinen Verz zu skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , allerdings erst auf die Frage hin, wie ich den eigentlich die blöden mats für den Beruf bekomme, sagt mir ein kollege, na ganz einfach du musst nur die grünen und blauen sachen dissen, die du nicht brauchst, und auf die frage hin wo ich den dissen könne, lachte er erst mal um mir dann zu sagen, dass der skill im zauberbuch sei^^, naja, mittlerweile mehrere tausend gold ausgeben, weill ich nicht 335 skillpoints farmen wollte XD


----------



## Creciente (17. Oktober 2008)

Als Schattenpriester habe ich mir mal angewöhnt im Soloplay erst Schild zu setzen, dann Schattenwort TOD zu casten.
In Karazhan behielt ich diese Strategie bei und völlig im Kampfgeschehen bomb ich mich dann beim Kurator selbst aus dem Leben. Der Lacheffekt meines Raids dauerte einige Zeit an. Beim Prinzen dann in einem Schwächungsmoment wieder: Schild -> SW:Tod -> bumm Priester tot.

Fortan habe ich mir in Karazhan die Zauber aus der Leiste genommen.
Manche lernen es nie.

Noch heute bekomm ich hin und wieder ein Whisper von einem Bekannten ob ich SW:Tod aus der Liste entfernt habe.

Gruß Creci


----------



## wýrm.. (17. Oktober 2008)

wow ( closed beta)  - mein erster charakter *cheers*, ein ud schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 
im startgebiet der verlassenen stehen doch diese scharlachroten npc´s rum ^^. mein englischer mitspieler und ich, waren der festen überzeugung, dass müssen allianzspieler sein *g*.


----------



## AngusD (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein Jäger hat gerade gestern rausgefunden, daß die blutefischen Falkenschreiter - obwohl sie Flügel haben - nicht fliegen können.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war auf einer dieser kleinen Inseln im Süden der Wälder von Terokkar, hab aufgesattelt, bin losgerannt und als nächstes seh ich, wie mein kleiner Jäger auf seinem Vogel im Nichts verschwand.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat zum Glück niemand gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axolotl (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein groesster Fauxpas....einem Verein namens Blizzard jemals Geld ueberwiesen zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feeg (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein Paladin muss so level 35 gewesen sein als mir gesagt wurde das man die siegel auf die gegner richten kann für vorteile seinerseits....


----------



## Omidas (17. Oktober 2008)

Naja ein "lustiger" Fehler ist mir mal in MH passiert

Ich als Palatank heile beim dritten Boss immer mit, da man da nur einen Tank brauch und ich als DD nichts tauge mit der Skillung. Naja der Boss viel dann auch schnell und nach der Lootvergabe kam ne kurze Pause.
Danach alle gesammelt gebufft und nächstes Event gestartet. Pull lief eigentlich recht gut und die Caster haben mich nicht Instant umgenietet. Sammel die Melees ein und tank sie durch. Ich falle aber sehr häufig auf sehr niedrige HP und gehe dann auch down. Und mit mir dann auch viele andere. Komando alle sterben lassen und nochmal von vorn. 
Kam dann die ansage im TS, das die Heiler doch bitte etwas auf mich achten sollten.

Naja dann kam ich kleinlaut an und musste gestehen, das ich nach dem dritten Boss vergessen hatte meine Heiler gegen meine Tankklamotten aus zu tauschen. Und wenn man das bedenkt habe ich recht lang bei den Wellen ausghalten ohne Crit Immun zu sein und mit massig weniger HP und Deffstats.


----------



## Kinjari (17. Oktober 2008)

Es war einmal eine kleine Paladina, die ihre Klassenquest zum rezzen nicht gemacht hatte und mit lvl 20 im Sumpfland  immer noch nicht rezzen konnte. 
Die gleiche Paladina ist der Meinung gewesen, Hexenmeister könnten ebenso Wasser herbeizaubern wie Magier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir hatte eine Hexe ihr restliches Wasser gegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (17. Oktober 2008)

Creciente schrieb:


> Als Schattenpriester habe ich mir mal angewöhnt im Soloplay erst Schild zu setzen, dann Schattenwort TOD zu casten.
> In Karazhan behielt ich diese Strategie bei und völlig im Kampfgeschehen bomb ich mich dann beim Kurator selbst aus dem Leben. Der Lacheffekt meines Raids dauerte einige Zeit an. Beim Prinzen dann in einem Schwächungsmoment wieder: Schild -> SW:Tod -> bumm Priester tot.




Jaaaaaaa, das kommt mir bekannt vor als ich das erste mal mit meinem Shadow in Kara war!!! ^^


----------



## Tanuka (17. Oktober 2008)

Asayur schrieb:


> Hab mit lvl 50 angefangen meinen Verz zu skillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das (markiert) ist ja noch der viel größere Fauxpas. Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du wenn Du erst mit Verz. 335 gelernt hast, dass Du auch selbst entzaubern kannst, dass Du dann nicht 335 Entzauberskillpunkte nachskillen musst?
Irgendwie ein dickes LOL, wenn Du deswegen tausende Gold ausgibst, wo Du das Werkzeug schon in der Hand hast.

So schwer ist das doch nicht mit der Spielmechanik Kinners. *seufzt*


----------



## Raheema (17. Oktober 2008)

Es war mal ein kleiner Magier der gemerckt das was man finde nicht immer glein entzauber sollte auf lvl 20 ^^


----------



## Albertado (26. Oktober 2008)

bei mir is es irgendiwe immer gleich... egal, ob verlies, waffenkammer oder kathedrale... immer wenn ich in ner grp unterwegs bin, läuft es so ab:

Enboss wird gelegt, wir machen Jubelschreie über den loot(und fluchen dann, weil es diesen nich gibt^^). Dann ich: "Wir laufen alle zusammen zurück, vorne wirds respawn geben"
ca. 2 sekunden nachdem ich das abgeschickt habe, rennen alle los, unterwegs kommen ein paar auf die idee für sprint etc.
Im verlies kam ich mitm hexer jedenfalls mit 2% raus, weil der vorderste schurke, der vor uns losgerannt war, 15 mobs und den ersten boss mitnahm und danach sofort zur grp zurückrannte, im kloster kathe hiess es ok von allen und kurz darauf rannten der priest un der mage blind in ne 5er grp rein...
seitdem gehe ich nich mehr in inis


----------



## ReWahn (26. Oktober 2008)

Aliruska schrieb:


> Hab mir mit nem 70iger Krieger die anderen beiden Kampfhaltungen geholt von den dreien die der Krieger hat. lol
> 
> Aber alls totaler neuling mit 70ig ist das doch verzeilich oder?



Naja sämtliche Kriegerlehrer wollen dir ab lvl 10 / 30 diese Quests geben. Sehr schwer, die zu übersehen.



Albertado schrieb:


> bei mir is es irgendiwe immer gleich... egal, ob verlies, waffenkammer oder kathedrale... immer wenn ich in ner grp unterwegs bin, läuft es so ab:
> 
> Enboss wird gelegt, wir machen Jubelschreie über den loot(und fluchen dann, weil es diesen nich gibt^^). Dann ich: "Wir laufen alle zusammen zurück, vorne wirds respawn geben"
> ca. 2 sekunden nachdem ich das abgeschickt habe, rennen alle los, unterwegs kommen ein paar auf die idee für sprint etc.
> ...



Hehe... Kenn ich... War damals Hüfgel glaub ich... Ich so "Ok, alle zusammen raus, damit alle es überstehen!"... dann hab ich routinemässig den ruhestein benutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (26. Oktober 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*



Richtig! heute gibt es kaum noch Stoffitems mit beweglichkeit und/oder Stärke drauf, das wurde mit BC oderso rausgepatched. Damals gab es sehr viele Stoffitems mit sinnlosen Werten. Wenn man später angefangen ist es unwahrscheinlich davon zu wissen also Betrachte dich bitte nicht als geflamed sondern als aufgeklärt.


----------



## Blackspot (26. Oktober 2008)

Wooooow was fürn geiler thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja auch ich als healpal bin nich ungescholten von fehlern ^^

Auf jedenfalls warsn wipe in DK.......... und zwar

Wir standen vorm ersten Boss und der Tank erklärt die Taktik

"wenn die Wolke auftaucht... weg davon    ...   macht mächtig aua "

Nun gut... Wolke ist bei mir.. naja was macht mann... man geht ein paar schritte zurück...

plötzlich macht es nur noch PLATSCH ^^ bin ich doch tatsächlich zu weit nach hinten und in diesen 

schei... Fluß gefallen. War natürlich nix mehr mit heilen.

Ich weis noch das ich über TS geschrieen hab " verflixte sch... ich sauf gleich ab.... und wo kommt  

der sche.. Fluß her"

Das gelächter im Ts war riesig... obwohl wipe war^^

Der Tank meinte nur noch ...ich sollte mir nen anderen zeitpunkt zum schwimmen suchen   LOOOOL


Ende gut alles gut???     Net wirklich... 2 Wochen später der gleiche mist wieder...  die gruppe 

war down , ich net... naja bis der Boss geschwommen kamm^^        also lieber ne 

Bubble bei der Wolke statt laufen^^  


Naja^^ bin öfters mit der gleichen gruppe in DK gewessen... aber jedesmal bei der stelle heist es...

"Achtung Pala könnte schwimmen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (26. Oktober 2008)

Mein grösster Fauxpas war mit meinem Holy Priest dachte immer Verblassen sei Unsichtbarkeit xD nunja bin seeeeehr oft gestorben ( Daher nennen sie mich in der Gilde Sliverdown )


----------



## Azareus One (26. Oktober 2008)

Meiner war es, dass ich bis ~35 nicht wusste, dass es
 a.) Addons gibt und
 b.) man zusätzliche bars hat. sprich ich bin bis level 35 mit nur der einen standartbar rumgelaufen -.-*

Wohooo! 400ter post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serendipity (6. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich schönes Thema   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, WoW war/ist mein erstes Online-Game, ich hatte wirklich von GAR NIX ne Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(auch schon wieder 2 Jahre her)


... es war einmal eine kleine Tauren-Jägerin ...

Fernkämpfer? ach was wozu, die kommen ja sowieso angerannt und ich hab ja ne Axt - Denkfehler erst ab Level 12 abgelegt, u.a.
weil ich nicht wußte wie ich die misslungene Pet-Quest abbrechen und nochmal machen kann - 
Denkfehler mit lvl 12 auf Grund diverser freundlicher Hinweise hin abgelegt, 
mein erstes Pet -eine Fledermaus- begleitet mich noch immer - als Mahnung, 
das man auch mal dumm fragen darf bevor man etwas Wichtiges nicht macht (und JA ich hab auch noch andere Pets^^).
Wie das mit dem verdammten Tauchen geht - auf geduldige Erklärung hin irgendwann bei lvl 15 gelernt, aber nicht verstanden warum es nicht immer funzt (s.*)
Seelengebundene Items werd ich niiiiie wieder los ... Denkfehler so bei Lvl 15 auf freundlichen Hinweis hin abgelegt.
Dann nutzte ich zwar grüne Items, achtete bei den Stats aber auf Rüssi, Schaden und Stärke, naja es hätte schlimmer sein können ...

Was ich so alles sonst nicht wußte  ... OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komischerweise, kam ich mit dem Jäger-Lehrer und den Skillpunkten und meinen Berufen immer gut klar und voran -
nur finanziell sah es mau aus - das AH wurde mir erst ab Level 31 ein Begriff,
denn mit Level 30 lief ich auf Empfehlung eines Kumpels hin - meinem großen Mentor übern Weg, 
von da an wurde es Dank seiner unglaublichen Geduld besser.
*U.a. wunderte er sich irgendwann (um meinen Lvl 32 herum) mal warum ich immer so eckig laufe und in TB die Kurven und die Brücken nicht sonderlich flüssig meisterte - von dem Tag an lernte ich mit der Maus statt mit den Pfeiltasten zu Laufen/Steuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Inzen (und PvP) war ich trotzdem erst ab Level 60 - vorher konnt mich selbst mein Mentor nicht dazu überreden, was leider der Grund für einen Wipe in den Sklavenunterkünften war, weil Pet wegpacken bis dahin gar keine Notwendigkeit darstellte, den "Knopf" Freigeben entdeckte ich auf freundlichen Hinweis hin.

Tja, von Level 60 an hab ich dann an Wissen um WoW deutlich aufgeholt, 
aber 2 peinlich Momente gabs doch noch  ...
- 1 Monat auf Level 70 durch alle möglichen Inzen:  bis jemand neben mir in einer Inze auf 70 levelte und sagte "und nach der Inze sofort zum Lehrer"   
Lehrer mit 70 besuchen?  ... ups da war doch noch was ...
- kurz nachdem ich beim Lehrer war: Gruuls Unterschlupf / Raidleiter vor Maulgar ... hm, Seren ist n bissl schlecht equipt um den mit Pet zu Tanken, dann muß sie die Irreführung auf den Tank machen ...   Irreführung? hatte ich Gott sei Dank grad gelernt, mußte ich mir jedoch im Crashkurs erläutern lassen ... Maulgar lag beim 2.Anlauf und die Peinlichkeit der Unwissenheit (vor 24 Leuten) wurde durch das Lob vom Raidleiter gemildert, das er selten so gut getimte Pulls an der Stelle erlebt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Unwissend bedeutet also nicht zwangsläufig Unfähig.


Fazit   dieses Thread:  Auch dumm erscheinende Fragen geduldig beantworten - JEDER hat mal angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(na ok wenn einer 5x mal das gleiche fragt, darf man schimpfen oder auf einschlägige Internetseiten verweisen)


----------



## Asmardin (6. Dezember 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Meiner war es, dass ich bis ~35 nicht wusste, dass es
> a.) Addons gibt und
> b.) man zusätzliche bars hat. sprich ich bin bis level 35 mit nur der einen standartbar rumgelaufen -.-*
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte nur ich wär ein Schussel^^


----------



## Sjul (6. Dezember 2008)

zwar nicht so tragisch wie bei manchen anderen aber auch peinlich^^ 
Ich war mit meinem frischgebackenen 70 Off Warri in ner Inze. So Tank fällt um. Ich hau mich auf den Boss (hatte zwar kein Schild aber ging ganz gut) So. alle tod auser ich aber der Boss auch fast down. Ich hab noch ca 20 % Leben und denk mir "hmmm Blutrausch wär ne gute Idee, dann geb ich dem Boss den Rest! Hat ja nur noch ca 5k leben." Tja ich zündete dann endlich Blutrausch wo ich noch ca 1500 leben hatte und da lag mein Kleiner armer Krieger auch schon im Dreck. der Boss hat mit 300 Leben überlebt. Ich dann so im TS: w00t? Hat der soo stark gecritet? Naja dann wurde mir erklärt dass Blutrausch ja leben abzieht >_< Zum Glück warsn Gildeninterner Run sonst wär mindesens einer sicher total beleidigt aus der Grp gegangen^^


----------



## Vranthor (6. Dezember 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> dazu hab ich ne frage undzwar als ich WoW gestrartet hab und mir meinen char den ich spielen wollte aussuchte, dann kommt ja immer das ladefenster und unten über dem ladebalken steht immer ein Tipp. Bei mir hies er wie folgt:Sie können sich jederzeit einen Ruhestein bei jedem Gastwirten abholen.
> heist es wenn ich ihn wegwerfe krieg ich nen neuen oder wie soll ich das verstehen???
> und hat es schon jemand ausprobiert?



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Du hast n LvL 70er und weißt nicht ob sowas funktioniert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich jetzt nicht schön, echt nicht.


----------



## greenoano (6. Dezember 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Meiner war es, dass ich bis ~35 nicht wusste, dass es
> a.) Addons gibt und
> b.) man zusätzliche bars hat. sprich ich bin bis level 35 mit nur der einen standartbar rumgelaufen -.-*
> 
> ...



Das wusste ich auch lange Zeit nicht und es hat tierisch genervt immer mit der Umschalttaste+Zahl zwischen Leiste 1, 2 und 3 zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darlina (6. Dezember 2008)

Also dann will ich auch mal. 


Is halt eher ein "Missgeschick"

Vor Burning Crusade in nem BWL Raid. 
Wir stehen vor Vaelastrasz. Wenn das noch wer kennt, man steht drin an der Wand(40 Mann) und jeder hat sie im Target.
Dann hat bei mir das Telefon geläutet, ich will ranngehen, das Handy fällt von der Kante meines Schreibtisches und auf die Maus(die gerade auf der Schußtaste vom Zauberstab plaziert war)
Tja den rest könnt ihr euch denken. Zauberstab schießt los Wipe alle extrem sauer.

Ich hab mich in den Boden geschämt. Naja nachm Raid haben wir alle im TS drüber gelacht


----------



## Maine- (6. Dezember 2008)

es war einmal eine kleine hexe die bis lv 32 Sauserklinge anhatte weil sie dachte das blau sehr gut sei

und erst mit lv 38 den zauberstab enddeckt hat


----------



## Balord (6. Dezember 2008)

Da hab ich sogar mehrere Fauxpas^^

erstes: Ein neuer Untote Krieger auf dem realm ist geboren. Ich kam in ca 3 Tagen mit viel mühe auf lvl 15, mit ca 3silber in der Tasche und 
           dachte mir: Wow, ist das ein schweres Spiel. Wie soll man hier nur an gute ausrüstung kommen wenn man sie sich nichtmal leisten 
           kann?   
        Der Grund: ich lief fast komplett mit von Händlern teuer gekaufter weißer und von mobs gedropter grauer ausrüstung
           herum (hatte von den Werten damals nichts verstanden und hab nur das angezogen was die hörere Rüssi hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
           Ein paar Tage später hatte ich herausgefunden, dass nicht alle Werte für jede Klasse zu gebrauchen sind. Zum Beispiel Intelligenz  
           nicht für Krieger.

Zweites: Der Untote krieger existiert mitlerweile nicht mehr. Mein neuer Char, ein Mensch Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bis heute mein Main , 
              steht stattdessen zur verfügung. Ich habe mitlerweile herausgefunden was Gilden sind und lvl schön vor mich hin, mitlerweile 
              etwa lvl 23.
              Was ist das? Ein Blauer gegenstand? Die kommen doch nur selten hat man mir gesagt. Der ist aber leider ein blauer 
              Lederhandschuh , den kann ich als Paladin nicht gebrauchen, ich trage doch schwere rüstung.
           Es kam wies kommen musste: Ich verkaufte ihn an nen Händler. Danach berichtete ich stolz meiner Gilde von meinem Fund und 
               war überrascht, als sie mich fragten, warum ich ihn nicht im Auktionshaus verkauft habe.

              Es gibt ein Auktionshaus? Wtf???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst heute find ich noch ab und zu Dinge, die ich vorher nicht wusste. Die Welt ist halt grooooß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osc (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal ausversehn als mage nen anderen mage gefragt ob er mir wasser machen kann (hatte irgendwie verpeilt das ich vom schami umgeloggt hatte)


----------



## Dashy (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mit meinem Schurken Meucheln benutzt aber mich immer gefragt warum es nicht ging ( ich stand doch ganz normal am Gegner ) ;-)
Auserdem habe ich immer irgentwas geskillt und jeden müll ins Inventar genommen


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (6. Dezember 2008)

es war einmal ein 70ger dudu der mit dem patch Typhoon lernte und diesen auch öfters einsetze, schlechterweise in bw hero (wo abzweigung zu Omar und Nazar (oder wie die heißen^^) ist) und damit die ganze runde mobs pullte^^

keiner tod umgefallen, nur fast^^


----------



## Jehova (6. Dezember 2008)

Bin mit meinem Hexer zu einer Gruppe gestossen die in Stratholme vor dem Endgegner stand,
da ich vor dem Eingang stand habe ich nach betreten der Instanz die Abkürzung durch einen Sprung von der Brücke genommen, 
dummerweise ist mein Leerwandler nicht mitgesprungen sondern hat den kompletten Marsch durch die Instanz gemacht^^.
Nach etwa einer Minute kam die treue Seele zu mir zurück und hat alle Mobs der Instanz mitgebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Instantwhipe^^.


----------



## Riku182 (6. Dezember 2008)

Oh ja das erinnert mich an Zeiten in der mir mit lvl 35 gesagt wurde das man doch immer alles mitnehmen sollte was die Gegner droppen da man es ja noch verkaufen kann. (Bis dahin hatte ich immerhin schon fast 2g^^)


----------



## Summ (7. Dezember 2008)

Mit meinem Restro Schamanen Gruul geraidet tank stirb Pala gibt mir Segen der Rettung damit ich nach dem Wipe rezzn kann..ich klicks weg


----------



## Marvin B. (7. Dezember 2008)

- Level 12 Jäger ohne eine Quest und einmal zum Lehrer zu gehen auf Level 12 gebracht.
- Level 6 Nachtelfe, gestorben, leiche nicht gefunden, ausgeloggt und Charakter gelöscht
- Mit dem Schurken Vanish zwar gelernt aber nie benutzt weil man ja mats zahlen muss und ja eigentlich gleich ist wie verstohlenheit
-


----------



## Nicglush (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem mage auf Level 20 oder so mal in bsf need auf "Assassinenklinge" gemacht weil ich meinte mal Dolch skillen zu müssen... xD
Bevor meine Gruppe die Möglichkeit hatte mich zu flamen hatte ich allerdings schon nen dc (was bei meinem alten rechner relativ häufig vorkam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...
als ich wieder on war hatten mich 4 Leute mehr auf igno   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und war aus der grp gekickt.
Naja wenigstens hab ich noch bevor ichs angelegt hatte erfahren, dass das Ding was wert ist und hab mein 60% mount schonmal vorfinanziert gehabt^^

Klingt vielleicht unglaubwürdig, war aber so


----------



## Holywandrenner (7. Dezember 2008)

es war einmal ein kleiner schurke namens holydeath der bei hochkönig maulgar blindauge tanken sollte
um dann schonmal nah dran zu sein ist er näher heran gegangen vergaß aber sein stealth anzumachen und hatt so von 25 leuten 13 zum sterben gebracht


----------



## KArzzor (7. Dezember 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Meiner war es, dass ich bis ~35 nicht wusste, dass es
> a.) Addons gibt und
> b.) man zusätzliche bars hat. sprich ich bin bis level 35 mit nur der einen standartbar rumgelaufen -.-*
> 
> ...



ich habe mit level 60erst gemerkt dass es addons gibt, und mit 70 t4 gemerkt dass es mehr als 1 bar gibt >.<!


----------



## Nightwraith (7. Dezember 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> ich habe mit level 60erst gemerkt dass es addons gibt, und mit 70 t4 gemerkt dass es mehr als 1 bar gibt >.<!


oO wie zum Geier hast du es bis 70 mit einer Bar überlebt ?Das war glaub ich die erste Funktion die ich entdeckt hab...
dafür hab ich auf 30 noch auf die Frage ob ich denn Addons hätte geantwortet, ja, Burning Crusade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (7. Dezember 2008)

Marvin schrieb:


> - Level 12 Jäger ohne eine Quest und einmal zum Lehrer zu gehen auf Level 12 gebracht.



Der ist nicth schlecht!


----------



## Fetus (7. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mit levvel 40 erst germrkt das yman das spiel auch mit der aststatur scupelen kann.

dann war ich immre dre erster im dmgmeter ind en isntanzen. vielelicht waiessen dass ja andere auch noch cnith


----------



## Zerenox (7. Dezember 2008)

Es war mal nen kleiner Hexer der bis Stufe 30 auf alles need gedrückt hat.. erat da hat mir jmd erklärt das man bedarf nur machen soll wenn mans braucht^^


----------



## Zerenox (7. Dezember 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> oO wie zum Geier hast du es bis 70 mit einer Bar überlebt ?Das war glaub ich die erste Funktion die ich entdeckt hab...
> dafür hab ich auf 30 noch auf die Frage ob ich denn Addons hätte geantwortet, ja, Burning Crusade...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den muss ich mir merken ^^


----------



## Kelvarmellon (7. Dezember 2008)

mit Stufe 50 habe ich den Nahkampf beim Jäger aufgegeben und habe mir nen Bogen gekauft^^  ich fühlte mich imba, aber es sprachen mich immer mehr an, die sich wunderten, warum ich vorne neben meinen Tier kämpfte^^


----------



## Griffith105 (7. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> ich habe mit levvel 40 erst germrkt das yman das spiel auch mit der aststatur scupelen kann.
> 
> dann war ich immre dre erster im dmgmeter ind en isntanzen. vielelicht waiessen dass ja andere auch noch cnith




anscheinend weisst du bis heute nicht wie man die tastatur richtig benutzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Entroxx (7. Dezember 2008)

Es war einmal ein netter Lvl 20 Blutelfen Jäger der einen weiteren 20er Tauren Jäger kennenlernte und nur weil der BE Jäger den Tauren Jäger nach seinem bzw. ihrem Namen gefragt hat auf Igno gelandet ist.. Das aber erst nach ca. 2 Wochen aufbauender Freundschaft noch heute versucht selbiger Blutelfen Jäger den Tauren Jäger davon zu überzeugen das er gar nicht provozieren wollte ... das war eine der ersten WoW Freundschaften die leider schnell endete ...
Derselbe Blutelfen Jäger hat schon 3(!!!) Weltepicdrops gefunden und selber angelegt -.-* und der selbe Blutelfen Jäger lootet noch heute Stoffbops in Inis und behauptet überzeugterweise das sei für seinen Twink der auf einem zurzeit gebannten Acc hockt und wird dann ungewollterweise NInjalooter genannt 
Derselbe Jäger hat in Bsf die Robe von Arugal mit need bekommen und den Mage geflamed da seine Robe mehr Rüstung hatte als die von Arugal also er sie gar nicht bräuchte derselbe Hunter hat auch eine Angel mit +30 Angeln oder so beim Händler verkauft weil sie 5g eingebracht hat 
Selbiger Hunter hat noch heute massive Goldschulden/Probleme in WoW [läuft mit 50 ohne Mount und mit 2g in der Tasche rum , 1k?! Goldschulden wegen normalem(!) Flugmount]
Aber der Besitzer dieses Hunters ist immer noch stolz auf ihn da es sein erster richtiger Char war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbst wenn er Auswahl hätte 3  80er gegen den 72 Hunter zu tauschen würde er ablehnen  ... bei 4 80ern ist er sich nicht mehr sicher...

so das reicht erstma ^^ 
Achja ! : Seite 1 letzter Eintrag Santlaca  .. sry zu doof zum zitieren xD .. mit Test Acc kann man weder in eine Gilde eingeladen werden noch kann man eine Netherstofftasche bekommen .. 

So far...


----------



## theduke666 (7. Dezember 2008)

Entroxx schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein netter Lvl 20 Blutelfen Jäger ....
> 
> Blahhh bla blahh bla bla bllahhh
> 
> ...




Muhahahaha... hört auf... ich kann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vertragt ihr echt keinen Alkohol mehr?
Jugend von heute... unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NOOBS :groel:


----------



## Nightwalker77 (7. Dezember 2008)

nun es war vor knapp 3 jahren der Ingi huter war schon einige lvl alt, und hatte grad die gedankenkontrollkappe gebaut und wollte sie einsetzen, nunja nun ging man nach Zul Farrak  und dort noch auf den tank wartend meint eich es wäre eine gute idee mal ein duell zu machen, wir also duell gemacht und ich die gedankenkontrollkappe angeschmissen und den anderen duellanten übernommen, ja blöd nur das ich mit dem dann von mir weggerannt bin um ihn in schußreichweite zu bringen, und dabei mobs gepullt hab, ja ende vpom lied alle 4 leute tot und tank fragt was macht ihr da, als dann als Antwort ein duell über den TS kam, in dem grad totenstille herschte kam als antwort nur schallendes gelächter.

Eine andere Sache, die mir immernoch nachhängt war der erste Besuch in der Tiefschwarzen grotte, zugegeben es war mein zweiter, beim ersten mal musste ich nur grade an dieser pikanten stelle weg, und so erfuhr ich nicht, das man nicht alle 4 Kerzen zeitgleich anmacht sondern nacheinander, also wir stehen bei den kerzen und der Tank fragt wie geht das hier u nd ich sag man muss die kerzen anmachen, aber alle sonst geht das tor nicht auf, gesagt getan 4 mann 4 kerzen und dann kam die welle mit monstern, sehr erheiternd, und keiner wollte mit mir das ende machen der inni.


woran ich mich auch noch erinnere ist ein Duell auf dem Zeppelin, ich vorher noch gedankenkontrollkappe aufgesetzt, um mir einen spass zu gönnen, naja ende vom lied war, mein duellpartner fiel vom zeppelin, und hat ne woche nichtmehr mit mir gesprochen.


----------



## Bound86 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, hab vier große Fauxpas ^^

1. hab ich mit meinem Mage bis lvl 25 auch auf Leder gewürfelt da ich dachte das kann der später auch tragen weil es ja rot war und so halt ^^' Dann hat mich meine Gruppe freundlicherweise aufgeklärt ^^

2. Hab ich erst mit lvl 53 erfahren, dass es sowas wie Addons gibt.

3. Hab ich erst mit lvl 70 erfahren das man bei Buffed nachsehen kann wo man für ne quest hin muss etc. ^^' war dann schon etwas spät

4. Der besagte Mage sollte bei Gruul den Magetank spielen, hat ja immerhin die Grp aufgemacht (ohne Mic) ^^ Na ja, war auch der einzige Mage. Ich hatte es vorher erst 1x gesehen und da is der Mage halt hin und hat die Typen halt irgendwie gepulled.
Dacht ich mir, ok machste auch, renn hin, noch Eisrüstung schnell an ^^ und hin blinzeln. Ergebnis war, ein riesen Gelächter gemischt mit schreien im Ts, war schon echt uncool. 
Danach bin ich dann auch nie wieder Gruul gegangen mit diesem Mage ^^'


----------



## Crozz (7. Dezember 2008)

Bin als Schurke mehrere Wochen mit Robe von Arugal (oder wie die aus BSF heßt) rumgerannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dachte ausserdem Intelligenz wäre ne gute Sache als Schurke. 

Schlauer Schurke = Guter Schurke^^

Und ich habe viele Sachen nur getragen, weil sie Cool aussahen. 
Bin z.b bis lvl 40 mit der Defiasmaske rumgerannt.


mFg CrozZ


----------



## MB Mâstâr (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich wusste bis letztens nicht was ein DD ist zumindest dachte ich das wäre ein DuDu^^ Und ich habschon nen 71 und 61 beide DDs^^  Außerdem hat sich der Tank immer beschwert das ich mit meinem jäger nicht auf alles draufschiesen soll was da rumläuft ^^ Das war aber wo ich gerade mit WoW angefangen habe


----------



## limelight24 (7. Dezember 2008)

Es gab mal einen lvl 60 Hexer, dessen Wichtel auf Aggro gestellt war, während er mit 2 anderen Gildies den Rest der Gilde nach Azshara geportet hat und dessen Wichtel während der Buff-Phase Azuregos gepullt hat weil auf Aggro gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (7. Dezember 2008)

Fauxpas war es nicht wirklich...
Es war ne Random Gruppe in BT inklusive mir und nem Kollegen. Nach etlichen Whipes an dem komischen Naga, Kriegsfürst najentus oder wie er heisst, hatten wir einfach kb mehr. Mein Kollege (Hunter) haut Irreführung auf mich drauf, pullt Najentus, ich mach SPrint an und zieh den verdammten Boss bis kurz vor den Eingang zur Ini. Joa, war tot, bin wieder rein und hab festgestellt, dass der Boss aus irgendeinem Grund immernoch da steht. Gruppe fands gut, weil man den da besser legen konnte und schwupps, war er nach dem ersten Try tot ^^


----------



## Sarau9 (7. Dezember 2008)

mit 50 hab ich erfahren wozu skillbäume da sind.... und das mit nem krieger.....war sehr toll mim leveln^^


----------



## vendar (7. Dezember 2008)

die entscheidung (in einer anwandlung von nostalgie) eine reine todesritter grp durch sethekk zu heilen ... wenig hp, zu wenig schaden, die kamen mit den cc fähigkeiten der gegner ned zurande ... 10-20 wipes =P 

war aber lustig :>


----------



## Bösewicht1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Da gab es einmal n lvl 20 schurke.
Der wollte sehr schnell GAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNZZZZZZZZZZZZ viel Gold verdienen.
Da er dem AH nicht traute verkaufte er seine Sachen beim Händler.Auch übrig gebliebenes Leder.Da merkte der Schurke das er nur immer 75silber als Taschengeld mit hatte.Und so rationaliesierte er die für ihn scheinenden unwichtigen Fähigkeiten z.B. Hinterhalt oder Verschwinden da er Verstohlenheit ja eh nur benutzt um irgenwie unbemerkt in die Höhle da zu kommen. (Der ist Meuchel Schurke)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Doch dann wollte der kleine Schurke einen auf dicke Hose machen und kaufte sich zwei Mal in Thelesmar Emaliertes (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Breitschwert. Das fühlte sich super mächtig an mit den 5+Starke und 6+Bewgl. bis er feststellte das das da Waffenhand stand. Pech gehabt.(Vor allem als Meuchel Schurke er dachte sich nämlich Dolche machen viel weniger Schaden als Schwerter (das Wort GESCHWINDIGKEIT kannte er nich )) Und er wollte ne 2H-Axt tragen . Ich glaube das erklärt sich von selbst

Tja so kanns kommen.
Mfg

der Staatsfeind Nr.1


----------



## Teradas (7. Dezember 2008)

Hab ein wipe in Kara verursacht(mit absicht&einem kumpel)!
Die schreiben ein Ticket und wir beide ham uns geweigert die Reppkosten zu geben.
Naja bann für 3 Tage.


----------



## Wotan81 (7. Dezember 2008)

SpecialAgent schrieb:


> mir ging es ähnlich wie Thedynamike ich hab einfach die klamotten angezogen die ich so fand. Ich wussta zwar das grün beeser ist als grau aber mit den werten wusst ich noch nicht so richtig was anzufangen somit hatte mal 20er wl damals ne menge beweglichkeit und stärke
> 
> mfg




Wolltest witzig sein und bekommst nicht mal mit das du dich als Lügner outest.
Somit is ja klar das man deinen Posts keine weitere beachtung zu schenken braucht, GZ.


----------



## fraudani (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich wußte bis ca. Lvl 30 nicht, dass man sich für einen Skillbaum entscheiden sollte und habe daher meinem Druiden von allem das gegeben, wovon ich dachte, das wär doch ganz gut zu gebrauchen. Habe mich damals immer gewundert, warum zum Geier ich es so schwer habe, gegen die Mobs zu kämpfen und warum ich so oft nur knapp überlebt habe. 

Kaum anständig geskillt, hing ich nicht mehr ewig lang um mein Leben bangend an einem Mob fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narathil (7. Dezember 2008)

Wotan81 schrieb:


> Wolltest witzig sein und bekommst nicht mal mit das du dich als Lügner outest.
> Somit is ja klar das man deinen Posts keine weitere beachtung zu schenken braucht, GZ.



Wie lange spielst du eigentlich schon? Schon mal daran gedacht das der Typ das im Jahr 2007 geschrieben hat und das es schon mehr als 1 Jahr alt ist? Und auch mal daran gedacht, das es früher viele grüne Stoff Teile mit solchen Statistiken gab?


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2008)

mein erster char war einkrieger...bis lvl35 levelte ich mit einer deff-skillung und mit nem schild in der hand bis ich freundlicherweise von meinen gildenkameraden darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde das ein krieger 2 wafen tragen kann und auch andere skillungen besitzt ^^ jetzt liegt dieser krieger schon seit langem auf eis und ich hab nen hunter (den ich meines wisens fehlerfrei spiele) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Dezember 2008)

Gestern/Vorgestern passiert: Ich Grinde in Un`Goro die Raptoren("Ravasaurier") in den Marschen, Immer nur mit der Rotta: "MAl des Jägers"+Pet-Attacke, Schlangenbiss- Arkanerschuss- Autoschuss -Arkanerschuss-Gegner tot. Also, Hald Raptoren killn und im Gildenchatt schreiben. Aufeinmal wunder ich mich warum der Gegner nich tot is. Guck ich und stell fest, das da ein "Gifthautravasaurus" ist. Ok, also schiess denn tot, verlagere meinen Ort nach Süd-Süd-West. Wieder am Kämpfen, meine Katze pullt 2 Gegner, Ich heil sie, ich ziehe Agro von einem, Wirke rückzug, flieg malt zurück, dreh die Kamera und seh da nen Teufelssaurier (54 Elite), Pull den, denke "Sche*ße, schnell weg.". Falle gezündet und weggerant war echt Haarscharf...


----------



## Allvis (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,


Mein grösster Fehler war es,das ich bi Stf. 47 nicht wusste das es einen Stallmeister gibt,und ich bis Stf. 33 nicht gesehen habe,das es Skillbäume gibt xD

Die armen Pets... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Gestern/Vorgestern passiert: Ich Grinde in Un`Goro die Raptoren("Ravasaurier") in den Marschen, Immer nur mit der Rotta: "MAl des Jägers"+Pet-Attacke, Schlangenbiss- Arkanerschuss- Autoschuss -Arkanerschuss-Gegner tot. Also, Hald Raptoren killn und im Gildenchatt schreiben. Aufeinmal wunder ich mich warum der Gegner nich tot is. Guck ich und stell fest, das da ein "Gifthautravasaurus" ist. Ok, also schiess denn tot, verlagere meinen Ort nach Süd-Süd-West. Wieder am Kämpfen, meine Katze pullt 2 Gegner, Ich heil sie, ich ziehe Agro von einem, Wirke rückzug, flieg malt zurück, dreh die Kamera und seh da nen Teufelssaurier (54 Elite), Pull den, denke "Sche*ße, schnell weg.". Falle gezündet und weggerant war echt Haarscharf...



Hmm das war damals als Hunter mein Alltag.. Nichts besonderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl ich meist Huntersmark ausgelassen hab, Global CD spart 1,5 Sek  *g*


----------



## Zul Slayer (7. Dezember 2008)

Das kenn ich ;D

Mein erster Char war eine Hexerin mit dem Namen "Titania",
alllerdings habe ich nicht gewusst das es Lehrer gibt um neue Spells zu erlernen.
Ein Freund hat mir damals einen mit LvL 10 gezeigt und ich war der Meinung zu dem geht man einmal und dann passt das schon.
Naja als ich dann im Sdt regelmäßig verreckt bin und am Ende gegankt wurde war ich der Meinung Hexenmeister wären verdammmt schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichini (7. Dezember 2008)

war mit 4 palas in kral (ich bin mage) kurz nach BC alles blutelfen

naja mage macht fehlpull  alle palas bubble und abhauen mage bleibt stehen = 4 tote palas und ein lebender mage der sich freut wie ein honigkuchenpferd und im channel sagt

"ihr kennt die Todesursache wenn ein pala stirbt? Blasenschwäche xD" 


ich konnt nicht mehr 

is immer noch ein running gag bei uns


nun ja es gibt noch anderes da ich erzählen könnte aus unseren Gildengsprächen aber dass lass ich lieber.

noch einer der gleiche mage geht zul farrk zum xten mal weil er die maske will. 

maske droppt alle sagen gz

 ich bedarf shadowpriest sagt gz und drückt zielsicher bedarf ....

ich hab geheult seit dem her nie mehr zul farrak


----------



## LegendaryDood (7. Dezember 2008)

Naja, mir ist bisher nur eine Sache passiert die ich als ausserordentlich peinlich erachte.

Ich stand mit meinem Hexer (war mein erster Char) in Silbermond, postete Nachrichten mit /sagen und /schreien und hab mich tierisch darüber aufgeregt das mir niemand antwortet ^^


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (8. Dezember 2008)

meine ersten gehversuche mit protpala in instanzen - heiler kommt mit dem heilen nicht hinterher, machste mal gottesschild an und oups war der boss weg..

in druiden flugform - kurz vorm questgebiet nochmal im flug durchbuffen und dann falsche gestalt auswählen. und klatsch einmal friedhof bitte..

wenn man manchmal gefühlte stunden ne gruppe sucht und dann endlich geportet wird und man geht dann in die instanz, um festzustellen, dass man ne id hat. und man sich aber immer noch sich ist, dass das der andere char war -.-


----------



## henrikdeluxe (8. Dezember 2008)

ist schon eine gaaaaaanze Weile her ... doch ich habs mir schon mal mitn ganzen 25er Raid verdorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Es sollte ein random Maggi raid werden (prepatch), nachdem recht schnell 25 Leute gefunden wurden stellten wir fest der Leader hatte keine Ahnung da wir nur 2 Tanks, 3 Heiler und 20 DDs hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einer ganzen Stunde der Suche war nun eine Gruppe mit ausreichend Tanks und Heilern zusammengestellt.

Dann drin in der Halle, die Taktikbesprechung im TS, wer wo tankt/klickt und heilt ... 
1st Try wipe beim Einsturz der Decke, viele waren aber schon vorher tot da es einige nicht kannten und nicht gemerkt haben wann sie wo klicken sollten.

Alle nochmal rein, wir sitzen gerade drin und essen/trinken um hp und mana wieder voll zu bekommen ... erneute besprechung: wipe analyse
Dabei lauf ich gelangweilit mit meinem Mage in der Halle drin rum, noch keiner gebufft, noch nichtmal alle da bzw. voll gesund .... lauf ich in voller Leroy Jenkins manier an einem von Maggis Wächtern vorbei.
Dummerweise hatte ich diesen etwa 2min zuvor ins target genommen, einfach so aus langeweile.

Ich lauf dran vorbei, geb ihm ein Schlag mit meinem Stab und zack wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dannach sind erstmal 5-10 Leute aus der Gruppe gegangen ... dannach der Rest auch noch ^^


----------



## Aproc (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich mit einer Freundin in Gruuls Unterschlupf....

Freundin (mt Heilerin) hatte ich im Target (bin hunter) ich bin kurz afkwährend der Boss erklärung weil ich das schon alles kannte.Ich komm zurück der Raidleiter schon voll ungeduldig und schreit go mage pulled ich wirke irreführung .... whipe.

Anstatt dem Mt gab ich meiner freundin diese


----------



## Knochenkotzer (8. Dezember 2008)

Wotan81 schrieb:


> Wolltest witzig sein und bekommst nicht mal mit das du dich als Lügner outest.
> Somit is ja klar das man deinen Posts keine weitere beachtung zu schenken braucht, GZ.



Also ich habe 30 Sekunden das Armory von Blizzard befragt und mir wurden ca. 100 Stoff Items (um etwas genauer zu sein 99 Items) für Spieler unter Stufe 20 mit Stärke und/oder Beweglichkeit aufgelistet. Wieso soll es zum Teufel nochmal nicht möglich gewesen sein das der liebe kleine Hexenmeister ein paar dieser Items angezogen hat.

Also bitte erstmal das Hirn anschalten bevor du das nächste mal versucht einen Poster hier als Lügner darzustellen. 

mfg Knochi


----------



## Kelthelas (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mit 40 erst gemerkt dass Vanish infight möglich is^^


----------



## KimOhNo (8. Dezember 2008)

Es gab mal einen kleinen Gnom Hexer der dem Paladin den Seelenstein in Gnomeregan verweigerte weil er sich selbst als zu wichtig erachtete  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


omg wenn ich daran noch denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schimpansky (8. Dezember 2008)

Es war einmal ein Krieger namens Holzhacker, der bis lvl 30 keine items mit ausdauer hatte, weil ich aus diablo 2 gewohnt war das ausdauer = ausdauer (rennen) ist.... =D 

Ich dachte mir: wozu brauch ich das, rennt doch eh die ganze zeit =D


----------



## Primus Pilus (8. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> ich habe mit levvel 40 erst germrkt das yman das spiel auch mit der aststatur scupelen kann.
> 
> dann war ich immre dre erster im dmgmeter ind en isntanzen. vielelicht waiessen dass ja andere auch noch cnith




Klappt bis heute nicht wirklich mit der Tastatur, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder war das jetzt n absichtlicher Gag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Primus Pilus


----------



## Regine55 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir mit meinem Hunter (aller erster char) erst mit lvl 37 begriffen, dass ich mir nen Pet zähmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
scheit irgendwie oft zu passieren wenn ich den Thread so lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (8. Dezember 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Klappt bis heute nicht wirklich mit der Tastatur, was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie geil xD

folgende situation: das erste mal gruul(ist schon länger her) leader erklärt, ich denk mir guckste dich mal um und lauf zu gruul... hatte den halt nich gesehn... folge: wipe


----------



## ---- (8. Dezember 2008)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> wie geil xD
> 
> folgende situation: das erste mal gruul(ist schon länger her) leader erklärt, ich denk mir guckste dich mal um und lauf zu gruul... hatte den halt nich gesehn... folge: wipe




Du hast Gruul net gesehen? oO^^ der is doch groß genug^^

naja mein größter fauxpas war als ich inner hero versehentlich als hexer den seelenstein auf mich statt dem heiler gelegt hab oO. Sorgte auch für ein paar gut gemeinte Lacher^^


----------



## FonKeY (8. Dezember 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> ich hab erst mit lvl 50 buffed genutzt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch erst mit lvl 40 ...jetzt habe ich mit questhelper und buffed sehr schnell gelevelt...empfehle ich jedem


----------



## FonKeY (8. Dezember 2008)

achja  mein größter fehltritt war  wo ich grad mit wow angefangen hatte ,da hab ich in instanzen auf alles bedarf gemacht um sachen anzulegen oda zu verkaufen ..fadnen die nicht so lustig aba ich hatte da halt kein plan von wow^^


----------



## migraene (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe im Dämmerwald gern schreienderweise nen npc verbessert, der immer "alptraum" statt "albtraum" schrie. bis mich ein netter Mitspieler drauf hinwies das er seine Aussprache nicht ändern wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (8. Dezember 2008)

Wir hatten mal einen totaaal niedlichen Paladin in Zul'Farrak dabei. Als es ans Buffen ging und wir unsere Wünsche bezüglich SdM, SdW und SdR äußerten, sagte er nur: "Habe ich nicht gelernt. Son Quatsch brauch' ich nicht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tjaja, die guten alten Zeiten... Da gabs halt noch Helden!... Heute gibts ja nur noch diese T6-Weicheier mit gezupften Augenbrauen und Fönfrisur, die sich den ganzen Tag in Dalaran die Fingernägel maniküren.

Wo sind sie nur alle geblieben, die Helden, die nackig und ohne vergebene Talentpunkte in Naxx einmarschieren und einen ehrenhaften Tod sterben!?


----------



## Yada` (8. Dezember 2008)

Mein Krieger hatte ein schönes Leben. Wurde durch meinen 2. Account, der ja schon einen 70er hatte, fast immer gezogen, lebte im Endeffekt glücklich auf Level 70 (heute 80).

Mein Paladin hatte es da etwas schwerer. Zugegeberweise wurde mir erst IN SUNWELL gesagt, dass ich bei einer DMG Skillung Richturteile und so Zeug benutzen soll ^.^... Gott sei Dank war ich immer nur Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## ulose (8. Dezember 2008)

des öffteren samstags morgens in inis eingepennt, manchmal mit autolaufen... machmal beim bosskampf (wahlweise als tank oder dd)...


----------



## Mysticcc (8. Dezember 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> Ich habe im Dämmerwald gern schreienderweise nen npc verbessert, der immer "alptraum" statt "albtraum" schrie. bis mich ein netter Mitspieler drauf hinwies das er seine Aussprache nicht ändern wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit dem Alptraum finde ich fast ein wenig schlimmer ^^


----------



## xian_md (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe meine Kriegerin als Furor gelevelt. Auf Level 70 wollte mich kaum ein Raid mit nach Kara nehmen, da dort nichts droppen würde. Man fragte mich, ob ich nicht als Tank mitkäme und umskillen würde. 

Gesagt - getan. Ich hab umgeskillt, erste Testinstanz war die Botanika (normal). Ich hab sauschlecht getankt. Kein Wunder mit Schildschlag oder Rüstung zerreißen Rang 1. Ich hab einfach vergessen, bei Lehrer die Ränge nachzukaufen.

Nach 4 Stunden in der Ini bekam ich von Gildenkollegen die Frage, was wir denn da täten? Meine Mitstreiter und ich verständigten uns, den Fragenden etwas vorzulügen. Wir sagten, daß es auf Hero schon sauschwer sei. 

Daß ich vergessen habe, die Talente zu kaufen, habe ich meinen Mitstreitern verschwiegen. Das war mir einfach zu peinlich.


----------



## Zooom (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hab erst mit ca. Lvl 35 gemerkt, dass es ein AH gibt. Seit dem hatte ich nie wirklich Gold... Bis ich mir selber dort ein Hausverbot erteilt habe. Als absoluter Gelegenheitsspieler ist´s halt schwer an gute Sachen zu kommen, ohne raiden und heros usw... Sieht alles so verlockend aus.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab bei Waffen am Anfang nur auf dmg pro Sekunde geguckt. Dann habe ich mit meinem Krieger nen blauen Stab bekommen, bin direkt zum Waffenmeister und hab Stäbe gelernt.

Resultat natürlich, bei der nächsten Ini- Gruppe wurde ich ausgelacht....^^


----------



## Mitzy (8. Dezember 2008)

Oh, da gab es viele…

Anfangs mit meinem Pala- ich dachte, er wäre wie in wc3 und könnte was, als Vergelter (anfang von WoW)
Oder mit meinem warlock, wo ich dachte „Blutpackt“ und der Ausdauer buff vom Priester, würden mir Leben abziehen- dabei hab ich mehr Leben bekommen, nur die Differenz wurde nich ausgeglichen…
Mit meinem Magier, wo ich dachte, ich könnte Wasser+Brot nur für mich herstellen. Wo ich gedacht habe, ich kann dafür Geld nehmen- es aber nie getan hab, da ich schon so Schwierigkeiten beim Gruppe finden hatte.
Als Schurke, bei welchem ich dachte, Gifte sind für Mädchen und den skill etc. nie erlernt habe (ebenfalls noch zu Anfang von WoW und nie weiter gelvlt als 40)…

Und zu guter letzt bei meinem DK, wo ich dachte, mit Zaubermacht bekomme ich dieses „Zauberenergie“- kA wie das heißt- und verbissen nach Gegenständen mit +Zaubermacht suchte.
Als mir dann ein Freund was zum DK sagte, wurde ich Gott sei dank mit Wissen beschenkt und hörte damit noch auf, bevor ich aus´m DK Startgebiet rauskam.


Ahja, und das genialste war als Tank… Schild?... Wieso Schild? Ich hab 2 1h Waffen *räusper*… Und Platte? Nö, ich hab noch Leder dabei, dass hat doch mehr AP.
Jaja… Jeder fängt klein an und hat keinen Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger^^


----------



## asszudemi (8. Dezember 2008)

oh ja da hab cih auch was 

Punkt 1) das würfeln in Instanzen 

Ich lese nur Gier und Bedarf wollte mir natürlich nicht die blösse geben das ich keine ahnung vom würfeln hab und zähle 1 und 1 zusammen "ok also gier bedeutet bestimmt das klickt man an wenn man gierig ist und kohle will und wenn man bedarf würfelt wird dann wohl derjenige das ding kriegen der wirklich bedarf auf das teil hat ok" seitdem hab ich auf alles in der ini Bedarf gewürfelt bis mich die ini kollegen letzten endes Leicht genervt aufgeklärt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Punkt 2) das erste reitmount 
mein jetziger lvl 80 Blutelf Hunter main grade neu erstellt damals 
bekommt unterstützung von einem lvl 70iger aus der gilde

Gildenkamerad kommt auf seinem Mount angeritten... der Weisse Alteracwolf

ich "oh man hoffentlich ist es bald bei mir auch so weit ich will reiten" 
er "mit lvl 40 kannstes lernen" 
ich "ja cool wo bekomme ich dann eigentlich So nen Reittiger?"
er "reittiger?" 
ich "ja diese Tiger auf die man reiten kann...
er "ähm die kriegen nur allis" 
ich "mach kein scheiß..."
er"doch doch ist wirklich so...ich glaub ders nur für nachtelfen"
ich sichtlich genervt "na super hmpf ..... dann will ich halt son brennendes Pferd..."
er "is nicht die sind nur für Hexenmeister!"
ich "was??? du verarschst mich oder? kann ich denn überhaubt irgendwas reiten?"
er "nen Vogel!"
ich "nen Vogel?"
er "japp"

man war ich danach mies drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teskon89 (8. Dezember 2008)

OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war einmal ein lvl 15 Priester der bis lvl 20 dachte Seelengebundene Gegenstände kann man NIE MEHR austauschen, diese muss man immer behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsunami82 (8. Dezember 2008)

Jaaber schrieb:


> Moin ihr Buffies da draußen,
> 
> in diesem Thread würde ich gerne mal wissen, was euer größter Fauxpas (Faux-pas laut wikipedia: "frz. für 'falscher Schritt', 'Fehltritt") war.
> Ich fange dann mal an:
> ...









Jeder denke ich hat so eine Story hinter sich, der kleine Pala Intercepter lernte erst mit lvl 23 das Palas durch ne Q die Fähigkeit zum rezzen kriegen, war schon peinlich in der Todesmine als man zu mir meinte Rezz mal     0.o   ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Zooom (8. Dezember 2008)

Es gab mal einmal vor langer Zeit einen kleinen Krieger, der sich gefragt hat, wie er sein Gold in der Bank deponieren kann. Er hatte Angst, dass wenn er stirbt, er Gold verliert (war doch glaub ich bei D2 so). Außerdem war er der festen Überzeugung, es gäbe in der Bank Zinsen auf seine Einlage.


----------



## Sydies (8. Dezember 2008)

autolaufen in kara + nebenbei unterhalten + große elite mobgruppe = wipe


----------



## Harot (8. Dezember 2008)

1.
In nem 25ger Raid ankündigen:

" Wer den Healer verarscht.... läuft!!!" anzusagen.
Und danach den Main Tank 3 Stunden mit Lichtblitz Rang 1 zu healen


2.
Jemals Geheilt zu haben.

3.
Einen Paladin auf Horde Seite zu leveln um zu merken das niemand einen Tip geben kann.


4.
Gildenfusionen

sollte reichen


----------



## Rampadur (8. Dezember 2008)

Auf lvl 30 oder so hab ich im Handelschannel einen Kolben verkauft mit den Worten: Für Hunter bestens geeignet. (die stats waren klasse)
Ihr dürft raten was kam: "noob" "Boon" "L2P" und so weiter.
Nicht genug dass ich nicht wusste was das heißen sollte, ich wetterte wie es in meinem Naturell liegt bis ich nach 5 Minuten und lautem Gelächter aufgeklärt wurde dass Jäger keine Kolben tragen können. 

2 Jahre später hatte ich SW clear und haue immer wieder gerne solche Inserate in den /2 channel. Mein anderer Lieblingsspruch ist: "Wer ist eigentlich Thrall und wo finde ich ihn?"

ach ja, ich war mit dem heilpala von nem freund unterwegs: ich hatte leidlich ahnung und hab 3 monate pause gemacht und noch nie einen heilpala gespielt.
ich dachte mir: NAXX 10 ist eine gute Trainingsmöglichkeit.
Lief auch ganz gut bis zu Heigan. Da kam die Forderung auf: Buff mal Kings nach. Ich wollte die Leisten umschalten (und für die die das Standard interface benutzen, ist klar was jetzt kommt) und drückte Umschalt+2. Langstrecken-Richterurteil flog los, ich hörte nur noch im TS: "SCHEISSE wir sind alle tot"
wir überlebten 15 sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 Flügel haben wir am ersten Abend geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bekkz (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich gestehe, dass ich dem Hexenmeister bei Lady Vashj, der den Strider gekitet hat den besudelten Kern zugeworfen habe.

Ich hatte mein mic auf mute, er wusste nicht warum er sich nicht mehr bewegen konnte und ist unter den tisch gesprungen um sein mauskabel fester reinzudruecken...

Ja, shice gnome in T5 sehn alle gleich aus -.-


----------



## vacuum81 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte mal in einer Instanz Kekse essen und hab ausversehen auf den Ruhestein gedrückt. Leider hab ich das nicht gemerkt, da ich selber zur Wasserflasche gegriffen habe. Tja auf einmal bin ich hald in Shat gestanden. Das hat einiges gelächter im TS erzeugte. Nur war ich leider der einzige Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich das hier lese, bin ich foh, dass mich ein Freund doch relativ ausgiebig und "professionell" auf WoW vorbereitet hat. Da kamen solche Missgeschicke wie Bedarf auf alles und falsche Rüstklassen nicht auf. 

Eine Kleinigkeit fällt mir trotzdem immer noch ein, wenn ich an den Beginn vor ca. 3 Jahren denke. Wie gesagt kannten wir uns privat. Nach den ersten Tagen im WoW begegnete man(n) sich dann wieder. Auf seine Frage: "Und hast du schon blaue Gegenstände?". Antwortete ich voll Stolz: "ja, eigentlich schon fast komplett blau" (war zu der Zeit ca. Level 20 und Krieger).

Als er dann mal ein Blick auf mein Monitor warf, seinen 10-minütigen Lachkrampf überwunden hatte, wies er mich darauf hin, dass nicht die Rüstung ansich blau sein soll, sondern der Name des Gegenstandes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Woher sollte man das auch wissen, wenn er von blauer Rüstung spricht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ihr glaubt nicht, wie schwer es ist blaue Gegenstände bis ca. Level 20 zu finden auf jedenfall schwerer als "Rare-Gegenstände" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell nicht so der Brüller wie andere Sachen hier - ist eher Situationskomik, muss man dabei gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand es früher mal ganz witzig in Zul Farak alle Gräber zu öffnen weil irgendwas drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tjo nen Bekannter der mich gezogen hat meinte nach dem Wipe. Wenn Du das nochmal machst wars das mit ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Dezember 2008)

nem kumpel ist in kara bei dem drachenboss (nethergroll? jedenfalls der ohne die strahlen) was witziges passiert.

vergelterpala und sollte etwas mitheilen. soweit war alles klar, boss wurde beschworen, angetankt, pala ist plötzlich verschwunden. sagt der im ts: öhm ich bin in shat...
das gelächter war dann groß und endete natürlich im wipe, weil keiner mehr rechtzeitig auf die glut am boden reagiert hat.
er hat halt statt der 2 die 1 gedrückt.
bis dahin hielt ich es für ein gerücht, dass palas ihren ruhestein auf nem keybind haben^^


ich hab dann auch mal nen pala zusammen mit nem kumpel angefangen (beide nen pala). wir waren mit level 30 in ner ini. jemand ist gestorben. hieß dann nur das einer von uns rezzen soll...
nach der inze dann natürlich gleich erstmal die quest gemacht und beim lehrer dann danach sogar rang 3 gelernt^^
wobei das noch verständlich ist. alle klassen können ihre klassenquests von jedem lehrer holen. nur die palas müssen dafür extra zu dem lehrer in silbermond gehen. 
wenn man aber das startgebiet mit level 10 verlässt und ins brachland geht, bemerkt man sowas halt nicht.

mit meinem priester hab ich bis etwa level 40 größtenteils willenskraft getragen, bis mir jemand sagte das int, spelldmg deutlich besser sind. ich hatte zwar sauviel willenskarft aber nen verdammt kleinen manapool.

mim schami wollte ich mal nen elite umhauen, empfohlen für 2 spieler. normal kein problem. nach 3 trys dann im /1 nach nem member gesucht. jeder meint nur den würd ich alleine schaffen.
als dann mal jemand kam und sich mein eq anschaute, meinte der nur "mach ma windzorn an, vielleicht gehts dann einfacher"^^
erst dann viel mir auf das der ja ausgelaufen ist^^


peinlich und ärgerlich kürzlich mit meinem druiden. neue gilde, paar heros gegangen, usw.
nach ner weile guck ich dann mal wieviele marken ich denn so habe und wunder mich wieso des sowenig waren.
im ts dann mal gefragt wieviele bosse des jetzt waren.
erste ini 4 bosse, zweite 5, noch eine 80er nonhero. müsste also neun marken ham, hatte aber nur 4^^
wohl vergessen zu looten :-(


----------



## Breen (8. Dezember 2008)

Erster Char, Schurke. Irgendwann hat mich ein Kumpel drauf angesprochen warum ich kein Gift hab, lvl 25 oder so. Ich hin zum Lehrer, Questtext gelesen und da stand dann irgendwas das sie mich vermisst hätten und dachten man hätte mich in den Knast geworfen. Ich fands damals voll toll das Blizz die Questtexte anpasst an die Spieler, weil ich ja so spät erst die Quest gemacht habe. Bis mir irgendwann klar wurde, dass der Text wohl immer so ist. Nächstes Problem beim Schurken, hab den Hunter getroffen und dann nen Tag damit verbracht im Netz zu suchen wo mein Schurke so ein nettes Pet herbekommt^^
Fazit: Jäger angefangen, viel Items mit Stärke getragen, ersten Talentpunkt vergeben als ich in damals noch Stranglethorn gequestet habe und erst nach dem großen Jägerpatch gelernt wie man neue Fähigkeiten fürs Pet bekommt.

Nicht mir passiert, aber ner Druidin aus meiner Gilde. Ihr haben wir mit Lvl 60 erklärt das sie auch Spieler rezzen kann, die den Geist freigelassen haben. Sie dachte das können nur Priester und Paladine. Sie hat immer die Leichen angeklickt und dann auf den Button zum rezzen und das geht ja nicht wenn der Geist freigelassen wurde.


----------



## Nelliana (8. Dezember 2008)

Also das war jetzt nicht mein Fauxpas aber der hat mir echt die Tränen in die Augen getrieben.
Ein befreundeter 70er Mage geht los um sich seine erste Epic-Hose zu sockeln.
Als ich dann später mit ihm questen war und ihn so betrachte.... Alter wtf, warum hast du dir bitte +heal gesockelt???

Na dann heilt mich die Hose doch, dann lebe ich länger. oO


----------



## BuDDaH1977 (8. Dezember 2008)

ich hab bei meinem vergelter-pala erst mit level 70 gemerkt wozu richturteile gut sind und warum ma die benutzen sollte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (8. Dezember 2008)

Bei einem Random Gruul Raid wollten wir gerne ein Paar Mana Kekse, von den anwesenden Magiern haben, im TS ..."ja klar, mach ich schnell Tischchen", also Alle ran  und beim anklicken helfen...und ca 10 Leute waren schwubbsdibubs in tata Theramore... (tja Portal statt Kekse war wohl das Motto^^)  naja, das Gelache war groß aber zum Glück war noch ein Hexer da geblieben...nur hatte er kaum noch Splitter O.o  aber hat gereicht...
Wobei man immer wieder beobachten kann, wenn in einer Inni ein Port gestellt wird sind immer ein paar Leute erst mal verschwunden^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Dezember 2008)

wobei sowas auch dazu führen kann, das der mage ausm raid fliegt. denn das verzögert einfach nur unnötig. kommt aber auch auf die gruppe drauf an (random/gilde) und wie der raidleiter drauf ist.

aber seit ich einmal im av auf so nen komischen stein gedrückt habe, um rauszufinden was das ist (und danach vor irgendeiner inze stand), bin ich sehr vorsichtig mim anklicken von portalen, steinen, sonstwas.


----------



## Preform (8. Dezember 2008)

Mein erster Char war ein Rogue. Das war ca. ne Woche nachm Release. Mit lvl 7 oder so bin ich dann ständig draufgegangen, weil ich nicht mal 1 mob geschafft hatte. Nacher hat mir dann jemand erklärt, wie das mit den Combopunkten funktioniert^^


----------



## B3N€ (8. Dezember 2008)

ICh war lvl 27 schamane und bin da gerade erst angefangen wow zu spielen mir wurde zu anfang noch nichts erklärt mein freund hat mir nur manchmal geholfen. Da is mir erst im Schlingendorntal aufgefallen das es auch sowas wie Quests gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (8. Dezember 2008)

Was ich öfter mal mitbekommen hab und immer wieder in jeden lvl Bereich sehe, manche Magier denken immer das mit Magie verstärken der Schaden des gebufften Chars erhöht wird. Ich glaub ich hab schon 50+ den Leuten gesagt das es den Schaden den man bekommt erhöht ist aber immer wieder Lustig wie weit es manche Leute schaffen die sowas nicht wissen.

anderer Ort anderer Fall.

Arka Hero in BC. 

Ich: "wl Buff mal mit Wichtel Feuerschild auf die Gruppe" 
Antwort des Wl: "ich kann das nicht"
Ich: "sicher kannst Du das, Du hast sogar den wichtel draußen"
Antwort: "Nein ein Wichtel kann sowas nicht"
Ich: "Wollen wir wetten?"
Antwort wl: "Du wirst verlieren, ein Hexer oder sein Pet kann das nicht"
Ich: "sicher ich hab selber nen wl auf 70 probier mal die fähigkeiten des Wichtel aus durch die Bank"
Antwort wl: "wow, wusste gar nicht das der Wichtel sowas kann"


----------



## M3g4s (8. Dezember 2008)

Also hatte damals mit meinem frisch lvl 62 DK Blutkessel gemacht und der Heiler war AFK... naja nach 15 minuten war mir langweilig und ich  hab einfach mal nen schwarzes Tor gestellt und bin bissel rumgehüpft... und plötzlich stand ich in der schwarzen Festung^^ (Fingerzuckungen ftw)

Dann hab ich mal nen lvl 8er gefragt wie er geskillt ist... 

Da war nochwas fällt mir aber grad nicht ein trag ich später nach


----------



## asszudemi (9. Dezember 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nem kumpel ist in kara bei dem drachenboss (nethergroll? jedenfalls der ohne die strahlen) was witziges passiert.



Nightbane/Schrecken der Nacht


----------



## asszudemi (9. Dezember 2008)

Headsick schrieb:


> Bei einem Random Gruul Raid wollten wir gerne ein Paar Mana Kekse, von den anwesenden Magiern haben, im TS ..."ja klar, mach ich schnell Tischchen", also Alle ran  und beim anklicken helfen...und ca 10 Leute waren schwubbsdibubs in tata Theramore... (tja Portal statt Kekse war wohl das Motto^^)  naja, das Gelache war groß aber zum Glück war noch ein Hexer da geblieben...nur hatte er kaum noch Splitter O.o  aber hat gereicht...
> Wobei man immer wieder beobachten kann, wenn in einer Inni ein Port gestellt wird sind immer ein paar Leute erst mal verschwunden^^



LOL also ich muss echt sagen diese aktion hat style xD


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Dezember 2008)

wir waren heute in naxx. zweiter anlauf, da gestern leute wegmussten.

paar bosse lagen schon, wir rein und trash war wieder da. ok kein ding, sind wir ja gestern auch durchgerusht, als wären die nicht da.
tank rennt rein, bekommt übelst schaden, stirbt, offtank übernimmt, stirbt auch.
dreimal dieselben trashmobs versucht.
bis dann mal jemand die lösung für unser problem hatte...

alle rauslaufen, ini von hero auf normal umstellen, und alle wieder rein.
dann war auch der trash nicht mehr da und wir konnten bequem zum nächsten boss marschieren.

hatten uns die ganze zeit nur gewundert warum wir am trash wipen, durch den wir vorher durchgerannt sind, als wenn er nicht da wäre.


----------



## Cottilion (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mal(zurecht wie ich eigentlich finde) bei einem auf der Igno gelandet, weil ich völlig auf der Leitung stand und er sich damals verarscht von mir fühlte.
Also es war ein Spieler aus ner guten Gilde, ich hatte gerade mal meinen ersten 70er oben.

Irgendwer im LFG Channel: Suche Leute für irgendwas Heroisches!
Daraufhin der besagte Typ: Wasn heroisch ?
Er meinte natürlich, welche Instanz, aber ich hab das in meiner Dummheit falsch verstanden, wollte höflich sein und whisperte ihn an:
"Heroisch ist ein alternativer Schwierigkeitsgrad, wo die Inis schwerer sind dafür aber die Beute auch besser ist."
Er whisperte zurück "Ja ne is klar, aber ich meinte welche Ini"
Und ich so "ach das geht bei allen Scherbenweltinis, egal welcher"
Er meinte ich verarsche ihn und whispete irgendwas von such dir ne mal ne gute Gilde und L2P.
Als mir dann endlich ein Lichtlein aufging und ich die Situation klären wollte war ich schon auf Igno.

Naja für diese Aktion hats mir gehört


----------



## Milivoje (9. Dezember 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wir waren heute in naxx. zweiter anlauf, da gestern leute wegmussten.
> 
> paar bosse lagen schon, wir rein und trash war wieder da. ok kein ding, sind wir ja gestern auch durchgerusht, als wären die nicht da.
> tank rennt rein, bekommt übelst schaden, stirbt, offtank übernimmt, stirbt auch.
> ...




herhe, wir haben uns so gestern bei anub die zähne ausgebissen...... aber den trash auf dem weg haben wir mit biegen und brechen auch zu zehnt geschafft. nur als der debuff bei den adds bei anub 30 mal stackte auf dem OT, da befürchteten wir schon, was falsch zu machen.


----------



## SixNight (9. Dezember 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> mein größter fauxpas war es 2mal kara zu gehn. nach dem 2. mal hab ich gemerkt das raiden total sinnlos ist und ich nur meine zeit verchwende =)



mhm du weißst schon das wow hauptsächlich auf PvE (raiden) basiert^^


----------



## florrr (9. Dezember 2008)

ich dachte am anfang seelengebundene gegenstände sind schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (9. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir auch die üblichen Fehler als Anfänger:

- Gier und Bedarf nicht gecheckt und überall Bedarf angemeldet
- AH, was ist das?
- lange Tippeleien, weil ich die Flugpunkte nicht gefunden bzw. angenommen hatte
- beim Palatwink nicht gerafft dass der n Reittier herbeibeschwören/zaubern kann und
  ins östliche Holzfällerlager getippelt um Reiten zu lernen. Paar Minuten später fragt
  mich n anderer Spieler warum ich auf nem gekauften Mount rumreite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na ja, dann als Heiler das erste mal mit nach Kara gegangen und auf die Aufforderung
des RL "Priester bitte Stern shakkeln" großes Fragezeichen. Nach fröhlichem gegiggel
im TS dann die Erklärung und mal schnell im Zauberbuch gestöbert. Das Leben mit
Untoten wurde danach erheblich leichter^^


----------



## Draelia (9. Dezember 2008)

Tolle Idee wars, mit meiner Level 20 Gnomin nach Everlook zu rennen, weil ich mal gelesen hab, dass es da Rezepte gibt. Im Teufelswald musste ich dann teilweiße 5 Minuten auf wiederbelebung warten, und als ich endlich ankam, stelle ich fest, dass ich noch keines der Rezepte lernen kann.....


----------



## Atrion (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub der größte Fehler war es, fast nicht dabei gewesen zu sein, als Lord Kruul(glaube der hieß so) auf Rajaxx kurz vor BC Eisenschmide angegriffen hat. 

Whisper: komm ma if, weltboss is hier
Ich: ne muss questen
Whisper: der kommt aber nur einmal im jahr oder so
Ich: ja ok ich kann ja mal vorbeigucken
...

So ungefähr muss das abgelaufen sein .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, ein Fehler war auch noch, dass ich auf eine Taste Pet-Angreifen gelegt habe, also dass wenn ich auf die Taste drücke, mein Pet vom Jäger angreift.

Raidleiter erklärt irgendwas im TS, ich war mit irgendwas anderem  beschäftigt, gucke kurz auf den Bildschirm als im TS irgendwas von Hunter-Pet kam und sah nur noch wie mein Pet auf den boss zugerannt ist. Ich wusste natürlich was los war, hab aber so getan als hätte ich nichts damit zu tun, "keine ahnung warum das los gerannt ist, hab garnichts gemacht, bestimmt ein Bug oder so". Obs mir einer abgenommen hat weiß ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (9. Dezember 2008)

Nelliana schrieb:


> Also das war jetzt nicht mein Fauxpas aber der hat mir echt die Tränen in die Augen getrieben.
> Ein befreundeter 70er Mage geht los um sich seine erste Epic-Hose zu sockeln.
> Als ich dann später mit ihm questen war und ihn so betrachte.... Alter wtf, warum hast du dir bitte +heal gesockelt???
> 
> Na dann heilt mich die Hose doch, dann lebe ich länger. oO



Hahaha, die Hose heilt mich... der ist gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Cottilion schrieb:


> Ich bin mal(zurecht wie ich eigentlich finde) bei einem auf der Igno gelandet, weil ich völlig auf der Leitung stand und er sich damals verarscht von mir fühlte.
> Also es war ein Spieler aus ner guten Gilde, ich hatte gerade mal meinen ersten 70er oben.
> 
> Irgendwer im LFG Channel: Suche Leute für irgendwas Heroisches!
> ...



Find ich nicht, wenn man für so ein simples Mißverständnis auf der Ignore-Liste bei jemandem landet, zweifel ich etwas an der sozialen Fähigkeit desjenigen, der dich jetzt ignoriert... also man kanns mit Ignore auch übertreiben.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Cottilion (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja er wusste ja nicht, dass es nur ein Missverständnis war. Er dachte ich wollte ihn verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voni (9. Dezember 2008)

Als Taurenkrieger bei Classicstart die Quest verpasst, wo es die Verteidigungshaltung gab, dann mit lvl30 oder so nachgeholt.


----------



## Tithilion (9. Dezember 2008)

Es war ein mal eine keine menschen magierrin die erst mit 40 durch nen freund erfahren hat das sie Nierenhieb o.  Fieser Trick mit Blinzeln entkommen kann


----------



## Kennyxd (9. Dezember 2008)

ich habe gedacht seelengebunden heißt, dass ich nie wieder etwas anderes anziehen kann und hab es daher gelassen^^


----------



## Harmonaf (9. Dezember 2008)

damals vor langer zeit sollte ich bei dem ersten boss bei gruul den magetank spielen. nach dem pull suchte ich verzweifelt den zauberraub, da ich diesen so gut wie nie benutzt hab und er deswegen auch nur im zauberbuch zu finden war. das ganze endete dann in einem wipe und die gruppe bedankte sich recht herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (9. Dezember 2008)

Es war einmal ein Mage namens aserin auf lvl 18 der seit 2 wochen gespielt hatte. Der mage hatte sich eher durch verklicken für ein BG angemeldet und machte dann auch mit. Der Mage hoppste fröhlich rum und hatte keinen Plan was er machen musste. Am ende des BGs stellte er fest das er Sachen für das kämpfen bekam. Nach dem BG erblickte er den Rüstmeister ieiner offensive. Offensive ist immer gut XD und der typ hatte so ein cooles schwert. Das machte so viel schaden und gab auch noch stärke. 1 Woche "spielte" er PvP für das so tolle schwert. Als er es gekauft angelegt und hochgeskillt hatte wurde er darauf aufmerksam gemacht das Mages doch eher mit zaubern kämpfen würden ^^


----------



## Gorgor (9. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir kann man ne Enzyklpedie verfassen, zB:,
-hab bis lvl 70 mit meinem hunter nur auf Ausdauer und rüssi geachtet
-hab gedacht pvp-set und pve-set wär das gleiche
-hab ingikunst auf 370 gebracht und dann verlernt
-hab meinem pet nen "etwas" ungewöhnlichen namen gegeben, weil  ich dachte den könnte man immer wieder neu ändern
-hab mit krieger bis lvl 40 schneidern geskillt


----------



## Ladaria (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bis lvl 30 immer die Werte auf Gegenständen zusammengezählt und den mit der größten Summe angezogen. Welche Werte für mich wichtig sind wusste ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zwichen lvl 35 und 40  habe ich dann endlich die Fähigkeit "Knurren" bei meinem Begleiter entdeckt und die Kämpfe waren aufeinmal viel einfacher, als im Nahkampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamura (9. Dezember 2008)

also mein größter faux pas war sicherlich die laufbahn meines kleinen druiden (erster char) ^^
zum beispiel wusste ich bis c.a lvl 30 nich, dass es nichts brachte mit der katze dmg zu machen und bin die ganze zeit in bären gestalt rum gleaufen
oder z.B wusste ich bis 25 nicht das es instanzen gibt!
und das mit rüstungswert hatt ich auch bis c.a 35 ^^
usw usf


----------



## PickelBee (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mit nem warri angefangen und nich gecheckt, das auf 1 Auto. Attack liegt.....nunja
ich hab wie bekloppt die ersten 15 Level auf die 1 gehämmert und hab gedacht es sei halt 
reines Training um lange durchzuhalten^^
Ach und ich erinner mich noch wie mir bei meinem ersten Hunter die Pfeile ausgegangen sind und ich erstmal dmm außer Wäsche geguckt
habe.
Als Priester dann ma Wipes durch dotten des Shakles oder das Verpeilen des Massenbanns bei Zul'Jin verursacht^^


----------



## seeker75 (9. Dezember 2008)

ich hab bis level 20 mit meinem hunter jedes abgenutze rüstungsteil weggeschmissen weil ich net wusste dass man reparieren kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (9. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja ich weiß noch meinen ersten hunter... ein nachtelf hunter... Archibald hieß er ich weiß doofer name aber sonst wollte keiner funktionierenXD auf jeden fall wunderte er sich das die ersten paar gegner das mit dem bogen schießen super funktionierte nur irgentwann als ich glaub ich so auf den weg nach darnassus war... wollte mein bogen partou nicht mehr... naja bis ca lvl 25 ging das dann so nur immer mit pet und dolch in der hand... bis mich jemand gefragt hat warum schießt du nicht.. ja geht halt net... bogen is in ordnung antwortete ich... hat mich dann darauf aufmerksam gemacht das ich eine köcher habe wo kein einziger pfeil drin war^^ Der char wurde dann aufgrund von grafikproblemen mit meiner graka gelöscht und ein taure entstand^^ Mittlerweile bin ich ein recht anständiger nachtelf jäger lvl 75 geworden der immer seine pfeile mit hat^^

Mfg Arthi


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

Tithilion schrieb:


> Es war ein mal eine keine menschen magierrin die erst mit 40 durch nen freund erfahren hat das sie Nierenhieb o.  Fieser Trick mit Blinzeln entkommen kann



Wenn ich manche KN im Highlvlbereich anschauen wissen die das heute noch nicht -.-


----------



## Devilyn (9. Dezember 2008)

Wotlk gekauft zu haben^^

Die 35€ hätte ich auch sinnvoller nutzen können^^


----------



## Madhoschi (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal als Pala-Tank in Kara versehentlich den Heiler mittels "Göttliches Eingreifen" aus dem Kampf genommen (und mich dabei natürlich selbst umgebracht). Tank tot und Heiler unbeweglich = war wahrscheinlich einer der schnellsten Kara-Wipes aller Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morituri (9. Dezember 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> Wotlk gekauft zu haben^^
> 
> Die 35€ hätte ich auch sinnvoller nutzen können^^



da stimm ich voll und ganz zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i_boT (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal mit meinem Meele hexer immer die stäbe mit den meisten dps gekauft und mich gewundert warum ein kumpel von mir (schurke) mehr dmg gemacht hat X) schattenblitze konnt ich leider nicht oft wirken da auf weißem equip mit viel rüssi leider kein int drauf ist^^


----------



## Argolo (9. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt einen WoW-Spieler, der seinen Ele-Schamanen wie ein Verstärker spielte und erst nach einem Jahr nachdem er den Char aufgeben hat, bemerkte, dass da etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## noescape (9. Dezember 2008)

lol hatte mal nen Hexer .
und hab da erst mit Level 60 gecheckt wie das mit dem Seelenstein funzt.
das war peinlich.
ich hätte mir viele wege sparen können.


----------



## easylite (9. Dezember 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*



Du wirst lachen aba jaa gibt es ..., früher hatte au die Robe von Arugal noch Bewe ...

hmm meen größter Fehltritt? Ich war mit meenem Main bis BC freundlich bei UC(70 Tage played pre bc) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy--stick (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja bei mir war das eher lustig als schlimm^^

Ich mit meiner damaligen Gilde nen Gildenfoto gemacht in Booty Bay...raus geschwommen hinter diese Figur und Tränke des Wasserwandels getrunken.
Naja ich grad aufm weg und auf einmal kommt das Schiff und "überfährt" mich, ich konnte dann meinen Leuten im TS sagen, dass ich aufs Schiff warten muss, weil ich grad in Ratschet hocke...war ganz lustig^^


----------



## redsnapper (9. Dezember 2008)

ein keliner, noch recht frisch 70er schamane geht das erste mal mit kara...
hab mir natürlich vorher ausgiebig die buffed guides durchgelesen, z.B. bei aran bei den feuerkränzen auf keinen fall bewegen...
so, wir stehen vor aran, kurze besprechung beim blizzard laufen ,beim kranz aber auf keinen fall.
der bossfight:
aran castet das erste mal feuerkranz ich sag mir "ned bewegen, ned bewegen", alles funzt.
beim zweiten mal bin ich auf einen hunter-kollegen freudig zugehüpft...bumm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich war danach seeeehr leise im ts...


----------



## noobhammer (9. Dezember 2008)

Dardinio schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein Kleiner Tauren Krieger .namens Dardinio der.. mit lvl 35 immer noch keine Bersi und Deff Haltung hatte ... Und Im Kloster mit 2hwaffe und kampfhaltung tankte





lol kenn ich gut..ist mir vor über 3 jahren auch pasiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todessänger (9. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt etwas vom peinlichsen Hab mit meinem DK kein Bogg auf das startgebiet gehabt, weil es soooooooooo überfüllt war,
da war ich ganz gescheit und bin in die éstlichen pestländer gegangen  das lvln ging schnell nur hab ich mich mi 70 gefragt hmmmm.... fehlen da nich en paar talentpunkte^^


----------



## paparon (9. Dezember 2008)

vor 3 1/2 jahren.

mein kleiner mage war gerade lvl 8. die gegend um UC war schon leicht in´s abendlicht gehüllt.

aber man möchte neue länder sehn. also los gelaufen und erkundet was es zu erkunden gab. hey! was ist das. gibts da nen flugpunkt? gleich mal hin. mist! gibt keinen, aber mal schauen was da hinter dem tor ist. 10 meter weiter kommt ein bär mit so´nem schädel in der ecke. BRÜÜÜÜÜÜÜLLLLLLLLL! 

zur leiche gelaufen. wiederbelebt. rückzug. der doofe bär war schneller! so´n mist. 

am friedhof wiederbelebt und ruhestein genommen.

und die moral von der geschicht: westlich pestländ bringen´s nicht!!!

zu mindest in dem level  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werer (9. Dezember 2008)

Oh mei da gabs einige bei mir^^

- Als Mage(Mainchar) hab ich mir mal ein netter Stab(weiss net mehr wie der hies) aus dem AH geholt wo Ausdauer und Stärke drauf war er aber blau war und von irgendwo her wusst blau ->gut^^

- In ZA: Boss Akilzon...ich, wie immer brav hinter den Tanks, warte auf das Go des raidleiters und wir stürmen hoch...aus irgendeinem grund(keine ahnung aber bin mir sicher es war eine höhere Macht) wollte ich wohl schneller sein als alle andere und ehe unser MT noch den ersten Schlag landen konnte blinzelte ich mich fröhlich vor die Füsse des Bosses der mich dann auch sehr nett begrüsste^^

- Auch beim skillen habe ich immer so von links nach rechts geskillt, schön der reihe nach

- erste Ini RFA, mit 2 Mages, 1 Jäger und 2 Hexer rein...keiner von uns wusste wie das geht und haben alle bemerkt dass diese komischen Viecher die als elite markiert sind, böse Aua machen

- im AH alles für den Einkaufspreis reingesetzt...und mich gewundert warum immer alles so schnell weg war was ich reingesetzt habe^^

- was mir immer wieder passiert ist dass ich , wenn ich ein Portal machen muss, mich immer selbst in die jeweilige Stadt porte^^


----------



## Antonio86 (9. Dezember 2008)

Yalda schrieb:


> Ich habe nie blöde Anfängerfragen im Allgemeinen Channel gestellt, weil ich erst mit Level 55 gerafft habe, wie ich in die Öffentlichen Channels poste (Also Handel, Allgemein, Weltverteidigung etc)
> Gegenstände posten hat auch eine Weile gedauert.
> 
> Oh und das "betrachten" habe ich erst nach über einem Jahr gerafft. Ich hab mich immer gewundert, wenn mich Leute gefragt haben, woher ich Gegenstand XYZ hätte - ich dachte immer, die hätten dann irgendein Addon dafür.


 Das gleiche ist mir auch passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war echt happy als ich gerafft hab das man die Sachen anprobieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (9. Dezember 2008)

AzuzA schrieb:


> Naja und das Bedarf und Gier System zu durchblicken hat mich auch so manche freundschaft gekostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kenne ich ^^ am anfang hab ich auf alles bedarf gewürfelt bis die mir mal in hdw ordentlich die meinung sagten warum ich als hunter auf stoffie-zeug würfle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein andersmal wars ungünstiger...bota, ich wieder mit hunter dabei, blaues item für hunter droppt...wer würfelt need? der heal-dudu...

er bekommt das teil --> ich fühlte mich übelst ans bein gepinkelt --> er sagt er hätte nicht gewusst wie das system geht weilo er lange nicht mehr gezockt ha (ja ne, is klar...)-.-

ok, dann schlug ich zurück...

nächste grp --> irreführung auf dudu --> übles gemetzel --> meine antwort "sry wusste nicht wie das funktioniert, hab auch lange nicht mehr gezockt..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



somit hatte ich einen typen mehr auf igno und noch einen wunderschönen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe

PS: ich weis...bin vom thema ein bisschen abgescweift...verzeiht bitte ^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (9. Dezember 2008)

Damals noch als ich bei meinem Kumpel auf dem Account gespielt habe, bin ich Verlies gegangen und ein Edelstein ist gedroppt, die die man auch bei Bergbau bekommt. Drauf habe ich dann Bedarf gemacht, mit der Begründen, dass man diese ja verkaufen könnte und ich sie deswegen brauche.

Nahja dann kam natürlich das übliche geflame ^^


----------



## Chínín (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab bis level 50 irgendwas bei meinem Pet Knurren angelassen (in den inis) ._.


----------



## Syrics (9. Dezember 2008)

als ich mit 25 gemerkt habe dass man die grafik verbessern konnte

und

als ich in strangle das misterium addons gelüftet habe


----------



## Destross (9. Dezember 2008)

redsnapper schrieb:


> ein keliner, noch recht frisch 70er schamane geht das erste mal mit kara...
> hab mir natürlich vorher ausgiebig die buffed guides durchgelesen, z.B. bei aran bei den feuerkränzen auf keinen fall bewegen...
> so, wir stehen vor aran, kurze besprechung beim blizzard laufen ,beim kranz aber auf keinen fall.
> der bossfight:
> ...



Is mir auch passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber meine Gilde hat es locker aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . War aber schon ein bisschen peinlich vorallem haben sie noch vorher gesagt beim Feuerkreis auf garkeinen Fall bewegen!


----------



## Airlight (9. Dezember 2008)

Ach bei mir gabs so einiges, ^^

Hab erst mit lvl 60 gecheckt was Baumrinde bewirkt. (Bin Moonkin)
Ich hab bis Lvl 40 immer Moonfire gespammt, dachte immer "Oh keine Castzeit, der muss toll sein" und hab mich dann immer gewundert, warum ich so schnell Oom war.

Bis lvl 35 wusst ich nich was Healer, Tanks und DD's sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wusste erst ab Lvl 30 das es mehrere Talentbäume gibt.

Ich hab immer das Blaue Zeugs genommen, ob ichs brauchte oder nich, egal ich hab immer gedacht das wäre gut, weils blau ist.

UND, ich hab IMMER Bedarf gemacht, bis Level 45. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## rushrage (9. Dezember 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht was denn grüne Items so besonderes bringen sollten und hab immer nur auf den Rüstungswert geschaut. Auf Level 20 wurde ich den Todesmienen irgendwann mal gefragt warum zu Teufel ich nur 380HP hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so gings mir in diablo 2 bis level 50 im anfängermodus mit meinem magier, hatte alles grau oder weiß? und gedacht soviel rüstung wie möglich sei am besten, als ich dann bei einem mob 3 heiltränke brauchte hatte ich kein bock mehr auf das spiel


----------



## Forderz (9. Dezember 2008)

ich wollte als 77er DK einen 73er Mage umboxen, leider war er Ice und leider hatte er verdammtes Proc-/HitLuck, jede Nova und auch das ProcFrosten hat getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja bin danach auch schnell verduftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab jetzt gank ich nurnoch graue allis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (9. Dezember 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> ich wollte als 77er DK einen 73er Mage umboxen, leider war er Ice und leider hatte er verdammtes Proc-/HitLuck, jede Nova und auch das ProcFrosten hat getroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jojo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (9. Dezember 2008)

nun vorgestern ich mit gruppe in das alte königreich gewesen bei der jerosa ich war heiler haben ihre phase nie kapiert sind immer jünger reingeranni die sie geopfert haat und sind 4 mal gewipt erst bein 5ten mal das war nach den endboss gemacht haben war sie down.


----------



## hey dude (9. Dezember 2008)

mir wurde bei meinem ersten instanzengang (bsf) erklärt, dass man für den wichtel beim dämonenhändler nen zauber kaufen kann, der sich blutpakt nennt^^


----------



## reductor (9. Dezember 2008)

Mein erster Char war ein Orkkrieger namens Vargas ... der gute Fand Ausrüstung mit Intelligenz ganz toll ... immerhin kann man damit schneller Berufe skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem sind Skillpunkte ja was für Weicheier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamor (9. Dezember 2008)

In meinen frühen WoW Jahren:
-waren Tränke und Essen für mich das selbe
-waren Atribute für mich nicht von großer Bedeutung (bis mir ein Krieger dem ich ein Tankitem weg gewürfelt habe gesagt hat was für mich wichtig ist)
-Bollwerk war meine erste jemals GANZ gesehene Ini
-hab ich mein pet nie benutzt weil es genervt hat (war einfahc lästig immer angreifen zu klicken^^)
-hab ich Talentpunkte einfach IRGENDWO verteilt

und noch vieles mehr


----------



## Hurkie (9. Dezember 2008)

Als ich damals mit lvl 23 glaub ich mit meinem Hexenmeister in HdW war und ganz am Ende nicht wusste wie ich wieder rauskomme, bis mich ein Kumpel dann nach dem Ruhestein gefragt hat und ich erst ab da wusste wozu das Ding gut ist. =)


----------



## DasJak (9. Dezember 2008)

Hab mit WoW Release nen Druiden angefangen und hab mit Heilskillung und Mondfeuerspam auf lvl 60 gespielt...
Erst als ich dann Warcraftmovies.com entdeckt hatte und dort die Videos von Rubix fand, wusste ich was meine Gestalten
überhaupt bringen und das man mit feral mehr Schaden macht.


----------



## Sylwynas (10. Dezember 2008)

hi 
also wenn hier alle so nett ueber ihre fehler schreiben dann hab ich jetzt au keine angst mehr des zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich weis zum beispiel noch immer net alles englische begriffe die die anderen klassen benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die von meinem wl natuerlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein erster char war ein jaeger den hab ich auf lv 21 hochgespielt und dann hatte ich kein bock mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann kam ein schurke auf 18 
und dann kam schliesslich meine geliebter wl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die is jetzt auch scho auf 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann aber grad net weiter spielen weiol ich net zuhasue bei meinem pc binm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutow21 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte damals Ironforge sehen und wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass es in SW eine Tiefenbahn gibt. Darum bin ich mit mit nem Kumpel vom Rotkammgebirge in die brennende Steppe gerannt, in der Hoffnung vielleicht irgendwie nach IF zu kommen (wir waren vielleicht lvl 22). Da wir immer nur 20 Meter weiter kamen nachdem uns ein Skorpion oder sowas gekillt hat, haben wir es nach ner halben Stunde aufgegeben.

Wann ich herausgefunden hab, dass es eine Tiefenbahn gibt, weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> nun vorgestern ich mit gruppe in das alte königreich gewesen bei der jerosa ich war heiler haben ihre phase nie kapiert sind immer jünger reingeranni die sie geopfert haat und sind 4 mal gewipt erst bein 5ten mal das war nach den endboss gemacht haben war sie down.





Hilfe Gnade ich bin ja echt nich pingelig mit der Rechtschreibung aber das geht mal überhaupt nicht.(mach den Knoten aus den Fingern)


----------



## Monkeyrama (10. Dezember 2008)

Den Größten Fauxpas den ich erlebt habe war Gestern mit meinem 60er Todesritter im Höllenfeuerbollwerk. Wir fanden es lustig mit 4 Todesrittern und einem Jäger ins Höllenfeuerbollwerk zu gehen und da mal aufzuräumen. Drei der Todesritter die aus einem Kumpel, meiner Mutter und mir bestanden haben gut schaden gemacht und wahren auch sehr gut dabei. Der Vierte Todesritter jedoch hatte ein ziemliches Crapequipment und als wir fragten meinte dieser das er das Zeug verkauft hat was er am anfang gekriegt hat weil er einfach nicht so Aussehen wollte wie die anderen Todesritter. Amschluss sah das dann so im Recount aus das wir drei etwa 5x soviel dmg gemacht haben wie der Todesritter hatten aber alle noch das Startequip aus dem DK gebiet. Dann Würfelte er uns dreien noch den Höllenhäscher weg und lachte uns alle aus und rannte dann nach draußen.


----------



## Dabow (10. Dezember 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Todesritter der 16 Level lang vergessen hat, Punkte in seinen Talentbaum zu skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (10. Dezember 2008)

todessänger schrieb:


> Jetzt etwas vom peinlichsen Hab mit meinem DK kein Bogg auf das startgebiet gehabt, weil es soooooooooo überfüllt war,
> da war ich ganz gescheit und bin in die éstlichen pestländer gegangen  das lvln ging schnell nur hab ich mich mi 70 gefragt hmmmm.... fehlen da nich en paar talentpunkte^^



Wie geil ist dass denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vote   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (10. Dezember 2008)

es war einmal vor laaaanger eine draenei-jägerin, die in rl in einem ort namens velen wohnt... als sie eines schönen tages so durch die blutmythosinsel hoppelte, kam eine ansage nach dem motto "es lebe velen..." oder so, schon lange her... also schrieb sie  besagten velen an, ob er denn auch aus velen käme... die antwort ist er ihr bis heute schuldig ^^


----------



## Shadowdwarf (10. Dezember 2008)

Kigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja... Grün = PvP
         Blau =PvE

schönen tag noch


----------



## Shadowdwarf (10. Dezember 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Mich wunderts allerdings das hier noch keiner durch die Tiefenbahn GELAUFEN ist, hab das schon von dem einen oder anderen gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das  passierte nem kleinen Gnomenkrieger mit level 8 etwa, Tiefenbahn entdeckt, keine Bahn anwesend also laufen.... die Gilde lacht immer noch darüber


----------



## Yaondri (12. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab mich hier köstlich amüsiert und etliches ist auch mir nicht unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum auch einiges von mir ^^

-auf der Nachtelfeninsel bin ich im Norden den Wasserfall runtergeplumst, weil ich unbedingt wissen wollte, wie's da aussieht und am Rand auf einem Ast gelandet - ein paar mal habe ich versucht mit meinem Geist auch da zu landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin immer wieder vorbeigesaust, irgendwann war der Geistheiler dann mein Freund ^^

-im Hinterland ich bin mal gestorben - den Weg vom Friedhof zur Küste habe ich ganz schnell gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber den Weg zurück - null Plan und deshalb bin ich dann ins nächste Land geschwommen und den ganzen langen Weg an Land zurück zu meiner Leiche gelaufen  

-in Nagrand steckte ich drei Tage nach einem Sprung in die Tiefe fest - alle Versuche da raus zu kommen blieben erfolglos - hab dann mit nem Twink angefangen

-kurz vor Lvl 70 habe ich dann viele neue Sachen entdeckt: das Fragezeichen da unten in der Leiste - den GM - Ticket schreiben - eine Gruppe für Ini's suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seit dem habe ich auch meinen Main wieder

-ach ja: am Schluss in einer Ini mit der Gilde: Bist du so nett und machst ein Portal nach Shatt? Na klar doch und zack war ich ohne meine Mitstreiter in Shatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-übrigens "Verzaubern" ist ein toller Beruf ^^ mein Gildenchef gab mal zwei Sachen zum Verzaubern im Handelsfenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und schwups, das war schneller entzaubert als er "eh" sagen konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - glücklicherweise ist das  immer noch ein running gag zwischen uns beiden 

- und nein, ein Priester kann nicht blinzeln oder Portale machen, auch nicht, wenn man immer wieder im Zauberbuch nach schaut

bestimmt ließe sich die Liste noch lange fortsetzen aber ein kleiner Tipp:

JEDER hat mal angefangen und nicht alle kleinen Chars sind Twinks - darum nicht gleich mit Noob und Beschimpfungen anfangen!!!


----------



## Aproc (12. Dezember 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> ich wollte als 77er DK einen 73er Mage umboxen, leider war er Ice und leider hatte er verdammtes Proc-/HitLuck, jede Nova und auch das ProcFrosten hat getroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so lieb ich das feige bis auf die knochen ... Graustufige angreifen ist auch so mutig


----------



## Aproc (12. Dezember 2008)

reductor schrieb:


> Mein erster Char war ein Orkkrieger namens Vargas ... der gute Fand Ausrüstung mit Intelligenz ganz toll ... immerhin kann man damit schneller Berufe skillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein hunter mein allererster char hat früher stärke eq getragen^^


----------



## Aproc (12. Dezember 2008)

Ok also 

Freund von mir und ich im raid... Alles cool er heiler ich ele

es geschah in Za er war der einzige Vz und sollte halt dann immer die epics die nicht benötigt wurden bedarfen und entzaubern soweit so gut..... Denkt aber auch nur ihr^^.

Wir vorm hexlord wir tryen ihn ( normal first ry und down).... whipe, wir denken uns ok nochma ran dnan liegt er.... whipe, 5 whipes weiter schau ich in mein recount und wunder mich wieso mein kumpel so grottig heilt....

ich betrachte ihn und frag ihn dann wo seine Waffen sind und sein kopfteil..... (ratet mal)^^


Er hat sich mitten im raid  zweimal umgezogen dummerweise waren die items nicht gespeichert in seinem addon was er dafür benutzte.... und dann der Hammer wir sagen dann leg die sachen an er sucht und sucht und dann kommt aufeinmal die Aussage auf die wir alle nur warteten um in schallendes gelächter auszubrechen..


" ehm leute.... Ich hab ausversehen mein equip entzaubert..." ^^

naja er hat dann so ne art ersatz von seiner bank geholt und danach war za clear^^


----------



## Orthograph (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich war mit meinem Jäger (Alianz-Zwerg-Level 48 ca.) in Tanaris bei den Ogern unterwegs (PVE-Server).

In einer dieser Höhlen befindet sich ein Named, welchen ich unbedingt erledigen wollte. Ein Orkkrieger war auch dort und metzelte einen Oger nach dem anderen nieder. 
Da mir der Named etwas schwer vorkam, wollte ich den Orkkrieger anwhispern, ob wir den zusammen machen wollen. 

Ich stellte fest, dass ich den Ork nicht anwhispern konnte. Naja, dachte ich, vielleicht gibt es da irgendeine Funktion, mit der man nicht angeflüstert werden kann. Dann habe ich im "/s" geschrieben und ihn zugequatscht.
Als er immer nur Emotes machte fand ich es schon ziemlich lächerlich, weil ich mir die ganze Zeit dachte "Ja schreib doch einfach, du Depp!".
Irgendwann schrieb er dann auch aber nur wirr aneinandergereihte Buchstaben...ich nahm an, er wollte mich verarschen.

Ich hab dann im Gildenchannel geschrieben, auf was einen selten dämlichen Spieler ich grad getroffen bin, der nicht richtig schreiben kann etc. Sie fragten dann, wer das war....ich nannte Name, Klasse und Rasse...den Spott und Hohn den ich kassiert habe könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unrealmarmota (12. Dezember 2008)

Mir is passiert, dass wir zu BC-Zeiten Schlabby Hero gegangen sind. Und wir ham den boss einfach nich down bekommen. Dmg-meter angeschauen. Ich als mage, der letzte vorm heal. Guck ich mein equip an und dann wurde mir klar, warum...noch die Angel angelegt und Brille für die daily in Nagrand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trespunto (12. Dezember 2008)

Mit meinem ersten Char damals noch lange vor BC, nen Ork Schurken habe ich bis lvl 15 nur mit der Angriffstaste gelevelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich dabei gewundert wieso das so lange dauert und wie doof das ganze ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst später hat mich einer darauf aufmerksam gemacht das man die Fähigkeiten aus dem Zauberbuch in die Leiste ziehen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messerstich (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bis heute noch keinen Kupfer für Finte ausgegeben


----------



## pitmen (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi.

Habe mir nicht vorstellen können, dass ich mal hier einen Beitrag schreiben kann der nicht am Thema vorbei schießt.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben auf unserem Server gestern Abend die Allianz Hauptstädte geraidet und das sogar mit grandiosem Erfolg.

Dieser Tag wird mir auf jedenfall ewig im Gedächtniss bleiben, weil ich total in die Kackkiste gegriffen habe.
Wir sind von SW aus nach Ironforge gefahren und dort alles gecleart. Der Raidleader gab das Kommando: Ab nach OG.
Ich habe mein Portal gezündet und in OG angekommen festgestellt das ich mich alleine hierher geportet habe und KEIN Portal
erstellt habe.

Schon blöd als ich dann im Schlachtzugfenster festgestellt habe dass ich der weit und breit einzigste Mage des Schlachtzuges war.

Der Schlachtzug stand beim toten Boss von IF und wurde vom anstürmenden Mop angegriffen und das Ticket in die Freiheit lag schon in der Sonne. ups

Dank Hexertaxi konnte ich doch noch das Portal für den Schlachtzug erstellen. Habe mich mit /y Sorry entschuldigt. Der Raid hat es entweder nicht 
registriert oder meine Blödheit mit Humor genommen. Änderte aber nichts an meiner Dunkelroten Gesichtsfarbe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Have Fun 

Grüße


----------



## v1bez (16. Dezember 2008)

Schön zu lesen alles. Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mit Level 13 erst begriffen dass graue Mobs keine EP mehr geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LilLooo (21. Dezember 2008)

es war einmal einmal ein 47er schattenpriester, der in der gildenbank gestöbert hat und einen schönen 49er stab fand auf den er sich schon freute. naja er fing an zu lvln und zu warten, bis seine Fubar anfing zu spinnen und er sein agunitframes nicht mehr konfigurieren konnte. er suchte im buffed nach dem addon-tag und fiel auf den schönen tag /gquit rein^^. er hat sich erstmal über seine eigene dummheit aufgegeregt und fragte einen member seiner gilde, ob er ihn wieder inviten könne. alles gut und schon, doch der guildleader war für längere zeit verhindert, was bedeutete, dass der arme priester nicht wieder befördert werden konnte. und da in unsrer gilde der niedrigste rang keine zugriff auf die gildenbank hat, musste der inzwischen 49er Schattenpriester warten bis der guildleader wieder da war und ihn befördern konnte. er freute sich tierisch und flog gleich zur nächsten gildenbank......doch der stab war nich mehr da.....klasse :/  

achja und als er noch auf heilig geskillt war, hat er schon 2mal hintereinander einen wipe in schattenfang verursacht.


PS: wenigstens bin ich noch net auf den "drückt Alt-F4 und ihr bekommt nen Phönix" - Trick reingefalln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Dropz (21. Dezember 2008)

Zitat von einem Kumpel:Spieler,die sich im Kampf heilen sind noobs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkerO (21. Dezember 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Jäger, der hieß Rumpin (es wird Rampin ausgesprochen, verdammt nochmal!) und war lvl 35, als er entdeckte, was Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer etc. und der Skilltree sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


War aber auch mein erster Char^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (21. Dezember 2008)

hmm... ich denke, dass ich mit meinem Hexer, bis lvl 30 etwa immer nur auf Rüstung geschaut habe, und beim Stab auf den Max dmg^^. Und dass ich den Skilltree erst mit 33 entdeckt habe, und mit 45 etwa verstanden habe was ich damit tun soll^^

waren auch noch 60er zeiten kurz nahc release, da wusste niemand so genau, wie ALLES funkt xD


----------



## IwanNI (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte zwei. Der erste war nicht grossartig schlimm; während dem Boss-Kampf mit dem letzten Boss sind mir bei ca. 5% Life des Bosses die Pfeile ausgegangen. Naja Boss war trotzdem down.

Beim zweiten Mal hatte ich aber so richtig den Vogel abgeschossen. Wir waren im Nexus non-Hero und es waren nicht die Pfeile, die mir ausgegangen sind, nein, mein Bogen war kaputt. Noch vorm dritten Boss. Nach einiger Zeit wurde ich gefragt, warum ich als Jäger in den Nah-Kampf übergegangen bin. Als ich geantwortet habe, das mein Bogen kaputt ist, könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen, wie viele "lol" ich bekommen hab.^^ 

Habens aber trotzdem noch geschafft.


----------



## Rollfl (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab bis stufe 43 meinen Pala als Holy gelevelt bzw. nicht gewusst, dass es 3 skilltrees gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bin noch auf den guten alten trick "alt+f4" reingefallen... das war allerdings vor 3 1/2 jahren^^


----------



## LordNero (21. Dezember 2008)

War ganz früher mal mit meiner Druidin im Kloster (Kathedrale) lief auch alle super, als wir durch waren sagten sie "So jetzt Ruhestein benutzen und fertig." Ich schrieb ganz entsetzt: "Sollen wir den wirklich benutzen?"
Dachte der währe dann für immer weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (21. Dezember 2008)

> so lieb ich das feige bis auf die knochen ... Graustufige angreifen ist auch so mutig



Du weist schon das da ironie war ?


----------



## Migel  baaam (21. Dezember 2008)

Mein Hexer war der Noob Hammer:

Wenn er ein neues Pet bekommen hat sofort geused egal wie er geskillt war

Bis lvl 35 war der einzige offensivzauber den er kannte schattenblitz

War stolz auf sein Heilercrap und gab bei einem Magier damit an

beschimpfte alle als kacknoobs weil sie der meinung waren der leerwandler bringe es nicht so in inis

wunderte sich das "Fluch der Pein" von "Fluch der Erschöpfung" "abgelöst" wurde

die zauberstäbe fand er erst auf lvl 56 

und seelenstein auf sich selber is doch imba!


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Dezember 2008)

verdammt...falsche T6-Brust geholt -.-

ist auch ein netter klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixler (21. Dezember 2008)

hm ein sehr dummer anfangsfehler: pre bc als wow frisch draußen war hatte ich mit nem freund gezoggt ( ich schamane er dudu) mussten dann im steinkrallen gebirge in diese bau voller elige mobs laufen. So hatte uns darauf geinigt, dass ich vorlaufe mit der begründung ich hätt enen schild und halte dahe rmehr aus. Das lief net so pralle, dann viel mir auf, dass der dudu als bär massig hp und so hatte und wir haben es geschafft ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Dezember 2008)

pixler, da ist was krum an deiner geschichte...


----------



## Arcanem (21. Dezember 2008)

ich mach "keine" fehler, bevor ich sie begehe, frag ich meinen bruder xD

außer, dass ich knapp 1/2 jahr keinen 60er hatte, war halt so ein twinker^^
und zauberstäbe hab ich erst mit level 20 "bemerkt"
ich hab einen verzauberskill 294 aufgegeben, weil ich lederer werden wollte, hab das für bergbau verlernt und das wiederum für kräuterkunde, was jetzt Inscription is^^


----------



## Veilchen (21. Dezember 2008)

oh ja...ich wusste niht mal wie ich sachen verkaufen konnte xD


----------



## El Homer (21. Dezember 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Mein größter "fauxpas" war, das ich nen NPC für nen Spieler gehalten hab und ihn vollgelabert hab und mich dann geärgert hab, dass er mir nicht geantwortet hat xD


OMG is das dein Ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Rednoez schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein dummer Zwerg der aufgrund eines Laggs sich 3mal das gleiche Mount gekauft hatte und damit pleite war.


Das is sehr ärgerlich!

Ich habe früher einen Tauren Krieger angefangen...dann als ich mich auslogte waren die server down wegen wartung.
Als ich zwischendurch reinkuckte ob mein server on wahr war er es nicht und ich hatte ausversehen einen anderen ausgewählt.
Da war natürlich net mein Taure :O Panik:O und ich dachte man kann nur einen Server für immer auswählen und net hin und her wechseln.
Tja meinen Tauren hab ich nie wieder gesehen hab mir dafür aber einen 43 Zwergen Krieger gemacht.

UND dann kam WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Heini (21. Dezember 2008)

Lowblade schrieb:


> Hab mit lvl 30 bemerkt das es mehr als nur einen Skilltree gibt :>




haha das hab ich auch erst mit level 20 bemerkt ^^

und hab mich damals gefragt warum mein pala so wneig schaden macht, klar er war holy specct dachte ich ... 
am nächsten tag mal vergeltung geskillt, komisch, gleicher schaden ^^ klar, pre-bc ^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. Dezember 2008)

> Es war einmal ein dummer Zwerg der aufgrund eines Laggs sich 3mal das gleiche Mount gekauft hatte und damit pleite war.


ist kein prob, ticket schreiben, dann bekommt man das gold wieder.


----------



## Christoph007s (21. Dezember 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ist kein prob, ticket schreiben, dann bekommt man das gold wieder.


also ich hab nix wieder bekommen 

hab erst mit 21 in der dm gemerkt das es Zauber gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein krieger lief bis zu dem tag  mit Stoff rüssi  rum, nicht schon wenn man so tanken sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (21. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal wieder meinen Pala main rausgeholt und als tank auf lvl 80 gebracht und bald darauf meine erste  Hero gemacht, hdz4, Stratholme.
Nach 10 anstrengenden Minuten beim Tanken wo ich andauernd die aggro verloren hatte war unser Heiler ausgerastet und hat mich im ts angeschrien, warum ich verdammt nochmal keine aggro halten könne. Ich hab mir dann mal meine Buff-Leiste angeschaut und erst jetzt bemerkt: Verdammt, hab vergessen "Zorn der Gerechtigkeit" zu wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Desshalb hab ich kaum aggro erzeugt

Für Unwissende: durch den Zauber "Zorn der Gerechtigkeit" wird die erzeugte aggro um 90% erhöht


----------



## Liberiana (21. Dezember 2008)

MC - 40 Leute im TS:

Stehen grad vor Ragnaros, kurze Pause, ich bin aber am Rechner geblieben und hab mir ihn nochmal angeguckt, da ich Ragnaros noch nie gesehen hab.
Plötzlich fragt mich meine Freundin im RL: "Was hat eigentlich der Hund von Benno (RL-Freund mit nem Hund als Haustier) am Schwanz gemacht?
Ich Antwortete: "Dem wurde der Schwanz abgeschnitten, weil seine Pflegeeltern das so wollten"
*Großes gelächter im TS - erst wusste ich nicht warum, dann erst habe ich gemerkt, dass ich ausversehen ganze Zeit die Push-to-talk Taste gedrückt hatte und wir uns kurz zuvor über unseren Gildenleiter unterhalten hatten, aus welchem Grund er nicht am heutigen Raid teilnimmt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl3r (21. Dezember 2008)

Mein größter Fp.....mhm....da gibts eigentlich viele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber einer, übrigens mein Favorit, ist, dass ich mit meinem ersten Charakter das erste mal in der WoW Welt war, und dachte, dass mein Krieger müde vom Laufen werden kann. Also alle 10 Minuten hingesetzt und paar Minuten gewartet. Später wurde ich aufgeklärt und ich hab mich natürlich in Grund und Boden geschämt >_<

MfG


----------



## Dreet (21. Dezember 2008)

Also mein größter Fauxpas war:

Ich lief mit meinem level 5 oder 6 Pala durch die Tiefenbahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil ich dachte das geht schneller als warten ja 
nach einer weile stellte sich herraus das warte eindeutig schneller geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (21. Dezember 2008)

HuHu erstmal ^^ mein größter fehler war das ich erst mit 21 so richtig gecheckt habe wie man sachen verkaufen kann ich habs immer mit links klick probiert^^ und ich hab immer gedacht man muss was besonders sein um ein mount zu bekommen als ich erfahren hab das man erst  40 sein muss jetzt ja 30 ^^ habe ich viel mehr hoffnung gehabt^^

achja und das Schwere Rüstung besser ist als stoff kam auch erst bissel später^^ und das ich mit ^^ angefangen hab


----------



## Occasus (21. Dezember 2008)

zwar nicht mein größter aber doch ein großer ist mir heute (gerade eben) bei flickwerk passiert

Da gibts ja den Movement-Günther-Filter nach Flickwerk. Wer da die grünen Dinger berührt ist sofort tot.

Ich habs heute geschafft 3 mal hintereinander zu sterben ^.-


Erstes Mal lauf ich rein, mein Fehler, ich werd gerezzt, zack bumm tot, und das gleiche nochmal xD


----------



## Gandölf1 (22. Dezember 2008)

Also,

mir sind schon so viele bescheuerte Sachen passiert, mal abgesehn davon, dass ich andauernd irgendwo runterfalle, reinlaufe oder sonst irgendwie auf dumme art und weise sterbe, passierten mir in meiner karriere noch andere witzige dinge und das obwohl ich einen kumpel hatte der mir von anfang an immer geholfen hat.Hier also mal ein paar dinge die mir grade so einfallen:

zb grade eben erst: ich bin neu in einer gilde: 
ich: hey wie läuft das hier eigentlich mit dem befördern und so???
---:schlecht...
ich: naja also ich mein, mit den rängen ab wann bin ich mitglied???
---:was willst du???
ich:also ich bin ja neu hier und ich will wissen ab wann ich mitglied bin und nich mehr nur anwärter!!!
-----stille-----
ich:upps, das war eigenlich...tut mir leid.... 
(also ich hatte damit gerechnet, dass man den witz so verstehn würde ich hab nich im gildenchat sondern im gruppenchat geschrieben, ich dachte das ham andere leute auch manchmal...)

...da hab ich mich echt mal wieder so richtig geschämt aber sowas passiert mir auch dauernd

was ich auch noch weiß sind anfangsfehler wie:
1. wie bekomm ich ein pet...?
2. warum geht die waffe nich in die schildhand? 
3. ich will da jetzt mit neuen pfeilen schießen!!!
4. gier und bedarf ...?!?
5. auktionshaus?, tolle sache ...hey was is das denn *klick* gekauft, pleite (am gegenstand das schild) *das können nur *** benutzen*

und bis lv 35 wusste ich nich was ein tank ist, bis lv 40 wusst ich nich was ein dd ist und bis ca 45 dass ich ein dd bin

noch so ne doofe story: wir sind in ner ini (hab schon vergessen welche):
---: so jetzt alle aufpassen seid ihr alle bereit??
alle: ja
---:gandölf???
---stille---
---:gandölf??????
ich: ja kla tut mir leid
---: so volle konzentration! keine fehler jetzt sonst hören wir auf. nur ein versuch und dann klappt das!!!
----wir greifen den boss an----
riesen gemetzel, alle kämpfen 
auf einmal: 
alle tot
---: GAAAANDÖÖÖÖÖÖÖLF
....tja, leider lief ausgerechnet zu der zeit eine echt gute simpsons folge, den rest könnt ihr euch denken
(hier die erklärung...dachte auch es ergibt sich von selbst: ich hab nich aufgepasst ...hab tv geguckt und hinterher waren alle mega stinkig...)

ach und da ich grad so gut dabei bin:
einmal da war ich so lv 55 bin ich durch darnassus gerannt und hab probiert die irwische zu fragen, warum die sich nich wiederbeleben lassen, bis mich jemand fragte ob ich das für lustig halte ....

so das wars ...es gibt noch 10000 sachen mehr aber das reicht erstmal

grüße
gandölf


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (22. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie scheint was von deinem post nicht angekommen zu sein. bei dem gildengespräch fehlt irgendwie das ende, bzw überhaupt der witz an der frage.

und am ende in der ini fehlt der grund des wipes.


----------



## Crystania (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mit lvl 20 oder so endlich bemerkt, das es mehr als nur den Arkanskilltree gibt und das mehr Schaden mit dem Zauberstab insofern nichts bringt, wenn man gar keinen besitzt. Ebenso habe ich dann festgestellt wozu Blinzeln eigentlich gut ist und das man mit Quests machen ziemlich schnell vorran kommt. Das was ich auch nicht wusste ist, das man mir neulich erklären musste das man wenn man sitzt schneller Mana reggt..

Und was ich immernoch am Schönsten finde ist.. mit lvl 18 in den Todesminen "ähm clariza sheep mal" ich dachte mir so wtf o.O "bitte was soll ich machen?" "ja sheepen", "was ist das? *auf meine buttons guck (mich lächelte förmlich der button mit dem schaf an, kam aber nicht drauf)*" "du sollst den scheiß mob innen schaf verwandeln.. " auf einmal machte es klick.


----------



## Avane x.X (22. Dezember 2008)

Rafaeolo schrieb:


> "wer hat da das Add gebannt"
> (bei garr letztes add auf 1%)^^




Kenn ich nur zu gut


----------



## Kannto (22. Dezember 2008)

naja es war ein mal ein kleiner magier der dacht oh da drüben ist westfall und in elwyn macht es mir mit lvl 10 keinen spaß mehr
was passiert: ich such mir lvl 15er mobs die mich natürlich töten und ich dachte mir scheiße jetzt bin ich solange daher gelaufen(ich hab ein schlechtes zeitgefühl^^) für nix und ich halte auch nix aus
da dacht ich mir palas halten doch was aus und zurückrennen wil ich nicht also :lösche meinen mage für mein achso tollen namen und mache nen pala den ich bis lvl 50 auf schutz lvl in inis immer der dd bin und eig nie ne  2h trage geilste is mich hat darauf noch nie einer angesprochen bis auf meinen gildenleiter der selbst 3 palas spielt udn mir zusätzlich sagte wie ich als pala spiele(nicht nur weihe spammen(die man damals noch extra skillen musste in holy)) naja ich WAR ein großer noob xD

MFG Kannto   ^^


----------



## clar1ty (22. Dezember 2008)

War eine ganze Zeit lang der Shadowpriest der "vampiric touch" nicht in seine rota einbauen wollte, da ich den Nutzen des Skills einfach nicht für wichtig erachtet habe..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Damit habe ich ja fast meine ganze Existenz als Shadow in Frage gestellt)


Naja gehört wohl zu dem normalen WOW Lernprozess  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refresh (22. Dezember 2008)

Die Fehler sind das beste in WoW ;> ohne die wäre es viel langweiliger^^


Hm meine besten:

1. Schon was her, bei Moro in SSC.. ein wl fängt zufrüh an die murlocs zu bomben, ich möchte ihm SDS geben, damit er net verreckt, in der Hektik vergessen das Target zu wechseln. Als Pala aka Maintank- healer kommt das nicht so gut ;>


2. Vor 2 Wochen in Naxx:

Sapphiron 25er....ich mach mukke an, da der boss easy ist und warte auf das go....  paar mins später..boss down...der ganze TS am flamen warum es kein archievment gab..

ich denk mir nur "wtf", dann wird gesagt, dass irgend ein depp nicht zugehört hat undFrostresi anhatte und so mehr als 100 resi hatte So schnell hab ich mich selten umgezogen ;>



So far^^


----------



## Drachenei (22. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub ich hab so einiges an peinlichkeiten verdrängt, aber eins weiß ich noch gut ^^

als meine jägerin ca. 35 war, wurde mir gesagt, dass wenn ich auf tier freigeben klicke, es nicht ganz weg ist ^.^
hab davor immer gedacht, dass ich es in einen stall bringen muss um allein unterwegs zu sein -.-°


----------



## Gerbalin (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab bei meinem erst Char, Zwergpala, nicht gewusst das er Manasiegel hat bis es eines Tages im Raid verlangt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihl from Blackrock (15. Januar 2009)

Es war einmal vor langer langer Zeit in einem weit entfernten Ort... 

1... namens Ragefire ... mein kleiner lvl 19er wl (ja ... ich war ein leichter Spätstarter mit den Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ... da zog ich aggro und machte das, das jeder reflexartig gemacht hätte^^ ... ich packte meinen fear aus ... und was passierte ... der mob pullte beinahe dan ganzen 2 Raum (den mit den vielen Troggs) und ... naja ... meine grp war net so glücklich, aber immerhin zeigten sie verständnis für meine unkenntnis und erklärten mir erst ma in einer inze nicht zu fearen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2... namens Höhle des Wehklagens ... mein kleiner ... inzwischen lvl 20er wl ... wagte sich mit einer Gruppe von Helden nach HdW. Als wie einmal die ersten paar Bosse beseitigt hatten, kam es, dass ich aufgefordert wurde einen "ss" zu sätzen ... mein erster gedanke war "hä? Was wollen die von mir ?!" ... nach ein paar minuten des schweigens und des nachdenkesn fragte ich schließlich was ein "ss" sei ... und wurde erleuchtet und zum ersten mal mit den support-möglichkeiten eines wls konfrontiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... als wir den nächsten Boss bezwungen hatten droppte dieser die Brust des blauen Ledersets ... ich, fasziniert von der Vielzahl der Schriftzeichen (setboni usw^^), welche ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur von epischen (damals noch) 70er sets kannte und würfelte überstürtzt "need" ... der druide ärgerte sich natürlich über meinen Fehler zeigte jedoch wiederum verständnis ... daraufhin bot ich ihm an ihm das item zu geben doch dann erfuhr ich wieder etwas neues^^ ... seelengebunden heißt, dass man das item nicht mehr an andere spieler weitergeben kann oder im AH verkaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ... ja und halt das übliche was einem so in einem WoW-Leben passiert^^ ... überall runtefallen ... in Gebiete laufen, in denen die mobs 10++ lvl über einem sind und und und ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (... und sicher hab ich viel verdrängt^^)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (22. Januar 2009)

Nihl schrieb:


> Es war einmal vor langer langer Zeit in einem weit entfernten Ort...
> 
> 1... namens Ragefire ... mein kleiner lvl 19er wl (ja ... ich war ein leichter Spätstarter mit den Instanzen
> 
> ...



Tjo glaube das sind so die meisten Dinger die neuen Leuten passieren.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (22. Januar 2009)

also bisher ist mir glaube ich nicht wirklich ein wirklicher Fehler einer gewissen größenordnung passiert... ABER... habe ich seit dem ich angefangen habe zu spielen die kreuzbekloppte angewonheit das egal wie oft ich an einer stelle sterbe (zB. bzw. grade beim questen) ich a. egal wie schwer die quest ist weitermache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder b. zwar weis wieso ich verreckt bin aber immerwieder wie ein Lemming mit der selben vorgehensweise ankomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja... und dan war da mal so ein Wochenende an dem ich mir einen Trollschurken erstellt habe.... in nächsten Tag gelöscht habe und neuanfing... und am nächsten Tag dan wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## Dash08 (22. Januar 2009)

1. Wusste nicht was rüstung oder stasts sind und hatte dann und hatte dann nur auf rüstung geachtet ^^
2. Es war einmal ein kleiner Magier (lvl 19) der dachte ,dass feuer das beste für pvp ist wegen dem hohen dmg ^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (22. Januar 2009)

also ich dachte bis lvl 68 DD im lfg-Channel steht dür Druiden anstatt für Damage Dealer. Hab mich schon gewundert warum soviele Druiden gebruaucht werden xD

und bis lvl 25 war mein seelenstein immer schön auf der bank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (22. Januar 2009)

meiner war wohl der meinen main(wusste noch net das das mein main werden sollte,wollte nur nen twink) hexenmeister Hexmeister genannt hatte^^ich habe es lange genug bereuen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjul (22. Januar 2009)

ich hab so ne tolle angewohnheit dass ich überall runterfalle... Einmal sogar in 10 Minuten in EINER Quest an genau der gleichen stelle 3 mal...


----------



## RazZerrR (22. Januar 2009)

ein kleiner hexenmeister hatte auf lvl 40 noch graue sachen an, da ich imemr die kaputte rüstung weggeschmissen habe


----------



## Cupertino (22. Januar 2009)

Als ich das erste mal ein Hordler gesehen hab bei der Späherkuppe dachte ich es wär ein GM, weil er ein Totenkopf neben dem Namen hatte und mich so schnell umbringen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich dachte am Anfang,das man mit Ausdauer Sachen schneller laufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (22. Januar 2009)

ich dachte auch bis ca. lvl 30, dass ich mit meinem mage ne Nahkampfwaffe bräuchte, die richtig reinhaut. xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (22. Januar 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> also ich dachte bis lvl 68 DD im lfg-Channel steht dür Druiden anstatt für Damage Dealer.


ein glück daß nicht nur ich so doof war und das am anfang dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twinser (22. Januar 2009)

Es exestierte ein kleiner Pala namens Twinser ...
Ich fing an WoW zu spielen und wusste eigentlich gar nicht was ich zu tun hab.
Ich hab nur auf alles raufgehauen was ich gesehn habe ^^
Mit lv 19 ca. musste ich in DM healen und alle sind gestorben.
Das ist noch nicht alles!! Meine skillbäume enddeckte ich mit lv 30 und ich wusste nicht was tanken heißt.
Ironie des Schicksals ...
Ich wurde Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plopp123 (22. Januar 2009)

Ein Hexenmeister der Stundenlang versucht hat, einen Lehrer zu finden der ihm beibringt Lederrüstung zu tragen...


----------



## MrDread (22. Januar 2009)

zu den Guten alten 60er Zeiten:

Ich spielte noch gar kein Wow. War bei einem Kumpel zu besuch, er war in Zul Gurub und musste kurz auf Klo. Meine Anweisung war: einfach nichts machen oder der Gruppe hinterher laufen. Ok der Boss wurde gelootet und es dropte ein Epic-Item(Platte, er war Holy Priest). Dann stand da auf einmal Bedarf und Gier. Klar Bedarf hört sich weniger schlimm an als Gier. Natülich klickte ich auf Gier und schwupps war der Chat voll von bösen bösen Beleidigungen.


----------



## plopp123 (22. Januar 2009)

Noch was eigenfallen:
Wieder mit meinem kleinen Blutelf-Hexer rumgelaufen...
Immer wenn es hieß: XY hat ganz schön skill!
Hab ich gedacht es hat was mit den SKillbäumen zu tun....derjenige hätte vielleicht die superskillung entwickelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1220borki (22. Januar 2009)

Es war einmal ein kleiner noob der als ersten char einen hexer angefangen hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war einmal ein sehr aufgebrachter junger man der wegen eines dcs sein rechner gegen die tuer gedonnert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (1,4TB+Gehaeuse+Tuer im eimer)
Es war einmal ein hexer der auf einen vollen server getranst ist fuer 20EUR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war einmal ein hexer der noch in tempest keep mit nem schurken halsband rumgerannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agharnius (22. Januar 2009)

migraene schrieb:


> Ich habe im Dämmerwald gern schreienderweise nen npc verbessert, der immer "alptraum" statt "albtraum" schrie. bis mich ein netter Mitspieler drauf hinwies das er seine Aussprache nicht ändern wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm ich bin verwirrt, 
Zitat:
Alb auch Alp
Substantiv Maskulinum "Angsttraum" erweiterter Standardwortschatz fachsprachlich (11. Jh.), mhd. alb, ahd. alb, as. alf Stammwort.
Aus g. *albi- (oder *alba-) m. "Alb" (mythisches Wesen zwischen Menschen, Göttern und Zwergen, in christlicher Zeit auch als Nachtmahr interpretiert), auch in anord. alfr, ae. älf (Pl. ylfe). Vgl. den Zwergennamen Alberich ("König der Alben"?), nfrz. Oberon und die Bezeichnung Alpdrücken, Alptraum (auch ae. ylfa gesceot "Albenschuß" für "Hexenschuß"). Denkbar ist die Anknüpfung an ai. rbhú- "Bezeichnung für kunstreiche Halbgötter" (die Alben waren wie die Zwerge offenbar auch begabte Schmiede) oder an l. albus "weiß" (da es in der nordischen Mythologie "Lichtalben" gibt, Albe1). Andere (Mastrelli nach de Saussure) schließen an alpe "Berggeister in den Alpen" an. Im übrigen ist die mythologische Stellung der Alben so wenig klar (auch in der sonst reichhaltigen nordischen Überlieferung), daß etymologische Anschlüsse nicht ausreichend gesichert werden können. Die Femininform zu Alb war Elbe oder Elbinne; das Wort starb als Bezeichnung solcher Geister in der Neuzeit aus, dafür drang das verwandte Elf2, Elfe aus dem Englischen ein. Die Ablehnung des Vergleichs von Alb und ai. rbhu-, z.B. bei Mayrhofer, M.: EWAia 1 (1992), 259f. ist unbegründet: Die Möglichkeit einer Erklärung des indischen Wortes innerhalb des Indischen schließt nicht aus, daß eine parallele, aber nicht mehr nachweisbare, Erklärung auch für das germanische Wort gilt.
RGA 1 (1973), 130-132;
Mastrelli, C. A. StG 13 (1975), 5-13;
Lecouteux, C. Euphorion 75 (1981), 371-378;
Peeters, Ch. L. GL 28 (1988), 119;
Lloyd/Springer 1 (1988), 152-154;
Knobloch, J. SW 14 (1989), 282-284;
Röhrich 1 (1991), 75. indogermanisch

Glaub beides geht,
MFG
Agha


----------



## Darerus93 (5. März 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem Ersten Char viel Falsch gemacht ^^ Habe ca. 2 Monate bis auf Level 9 gebraucht weil ich zuerst die Welt erkunden wollte statt zu Questen, Ruhestein lag immer sicher in der Bank und das Ich 3 Skillbäume habe hab ich auch übersehen xD


----------



## Myrlen (5. März 2009)

Mein kleiner armer Hexer hat leider erst mit Level 39 gemerkt, das man mit nem Zauberstab auch schießen kann.
Hab sonst immer wie bekloppt mit meiner 2 Handwaffe auf den Mob eingeprügelt...


----------



## Davatar (5. März 2009)

Nihl schrieb:


> Es war einmal vor langer langer Zeit in einem weit entfernten Ort...
> 
> 1... namens Ragefire ... mein kleiner lvl 19er wl (ja ... ich war ein leichter Spätstarter mit den Instanzen
> 
> ...


Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte vor noch längerer Zeit aber am selben weit entfernten Ort...

... namens Ragefire ... mein kleiner lvl 15er Magier ... in einer epischen Schlacht gegen unzählige Gnolle fiel ein tapferer Mitstreiter nach dem andern zu Boden (wir hatten da ein Bisschen mehr Zeug gepullt als geplant war). Als nur noch ich übrig war frostete ich den Rest der Gnolle mit einer Frostnova ein und rannte davon. Aber ich wusste ja, wenn man genug weit wegläuft also etwa so 100-150m dann lassen die Gegner von einem ab. Ich rannte also los und als ich dachte, ich sei weit genug weg setzte ich mich hin und trank genüsslich einen Schluck Wasser, als plötzlich die Gnolle auf mich zurannten (war noch in der Beta da konnte man noch trinken). Also nochmals Frostnova und wieder 100-150m weit weg laufen. Dann dachte ich, so jetzt bin ich bestimmt weit genug weg. Aber die Gnolle waren plötzlich wieder da. Völlig in Panik machte ich die nächste Frostnova zu früh, was mir eine lange Abklingzeit bescherte, also rannte ich und rannte ich und rannte ich und die Gnolle liessen einfach nicht ab, bis sie mir irgendwann den Todesstoss gaben. Tja, da lernte ich: in der Instanz kann man nicht davon laufen...



> 2... namens Höhle des Wehklagens ... mein kleiner ... inzwischen lvl 20er wl ... wagte sich mit einer Gruppe von Helden nach HdW. Als wie einmal die ersten paar Bosse beseitigt hatten, kam es, dass ich aufgefordert wurde einen "ss" zu sätzen ... mein erster gedanke war "hä? Was wollen die von mir ?!" ... nach ein paar minuten des schweigens und des nachdenkesn fragte ich schließlich was ein "ss" sei ... und wurde erleuchtet und zum ersten mal mit den support-möglichkeiten eines wls konfrontiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


... namens Höhle des Wehklagens ... mein kleiner ... inzwischen lvl 20er Magier ... wagte sich mit einer Gruppe von Helden nach HdW. In einer Schlacht epischen Ausmasses (etwa vergleichbar mit einer Quartierschlacht von Kindern mit Steinschleudern und selbst Gebasteltem) kämpften wir, nachdem wir schon unzählige Wipes hinter uns hatten und die Furcht vor Respawn des Trashs gross war, gegen einen hinterhältigen Boss. Wir gaben alles was wir hatten und dennoch schien es nicht genug. Der Krieger war sichtlich angeschlagen, eigentlich nur noch ein wandelndes Stück Fleisch auf Knochen mehr nicht, der Priester völlig erschöpft, der Boss aber auch schon fast am auseinanderfallen, ALS PLÖTZLICH:





...



"Die Verbindung zum Server wurde getrennt!" NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEINNNNNNNN!
Login, Passwort - Verbindungsaufbau fehlgeschlagen...
Login, Passwort - Verbindungsaufbau fehlgeschlagen...
Login, Passwort - Verbindungsaufbau fehlgeschlagen...
Login, Passwort - Verbindungsaufbau fehlgeschlagen...
ARGHS!!!!!!!!!
Login, Passwort - Verbindungsaufbau fehlgeschlagen...
Login, Passwort - Verbindungsaufbau läuft... ICH BIN DRIN! Schnellllllll!

Als ich reinkam konnte ich grade noch beobachten wie der letzte Spieler der Gruppe zu Boden fiel. Ich selbst hatte aber lustigerweise wieder volles Mana und volle Lebenspunkte. Also schoss ich und schoss und schoss und (lernte dabei zu kiten =)) schoss noch mehr, alles was ich hatte: der Boss war tot, ich lebte, wir freuten uns, dann wartete ich auf die andern Leute bis die wieder reinliefen, doch dann: Respawn...NEEEEIN! Niemand war mehr in Lootreichweite, also ging zwar alles an mich, mich drüber freuen konnte ich jedoch nicht, da natürlich Schwere Rüstung drin war...


----------



## renschi81 (5. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> also ging zwar alles an mich, mich drüber freuen konnte ich jedoch nicht, da natürlich Platte drin war...



Es droppt ja auch so viel Platte in ner 20er Instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. März 2009)

Ja dann wars halt Schwere Rüstung, auf alle Fälle wars was für den Krieger.


----------



## Pullerchen (5. März 2009)

Hab mit 40 gemerkt dass ich zum Tanken ein schild anhaben sollte und kein stoff  zutragen habe ^^ Jap dass waren noch tolle zeiten ^^


----------



## Night falls (5. März 2009)

> Hab mit 40 gemerkt dass ich zum Tanken ein schild anhaben sollte und kein stoff zutragen habe ^^ Jap dass waren noch tolle zeiten ^^



Da muss man aber schon ZIEMLICH dumm sein und wenig bis garkeinen gesunden Menschenverstand haben O.o

Mhm, mein größter Fauxpas war wahrscheinlich, dass ich erst relativ spät rausgefunden habe wie man Questtexte sofort anzeigen lassen kann. Hat mir ab da dann ziemlich viel Zeit erspart...


----------



## claet (5. März 2009)

Pullerchen schrieb:


> Hab mit 40 gemerkt dass ich zum Tanken ein schild anhaben sollte und kein stoff  zutragen habe ^^ Jap dass waren noch tolle zeiten ^^



Aus meiner (zu Recht) alten Gilde hat das jemand mit 75 oder so noch net gewusst.

Der wollte doch ernsthaft Burg Utgarde mit grünem Stoffzeug als Bär tanken .. ich konnt nimmer sag ich euch xD


----------



## Aloren (5. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon ZIEMLICH dumm sein und wenig bis garkeinen gesunden Menschenverstand haben O.o


Was hat das mit Dummheit oder gar Menschenverstand zu tun ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du wusstest doch sicherlich auch manches zu Anfang nicht. Ich genauso wenig.
Also unterlass bitte solche dummen Sprüche in Zukunft.

Was ich immer früher gemacht habe war, dass ich immer per /y geschrieben habe, wenn ich was wollte, weil ich nicht wusste, wie man in den Channels schreibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolcehorsto (5. März 2009)

Es war ein Fehler sich BC und Wrath zu kaufen.. ich hätte einfach aufhören sollen


----------



## Pullerchen (5. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon ZIEMLICH dumm sein und wenig bis garkeinen gesunden Menschenverstand haben O.o



Ja aber kein Grund beleigend zu sein war eben neu herr unfehlbar -.-


----------



## Kudan (5. März 2009)

Bis lvl 30 hab ich immer wenn das zeugs putt war fortgeworfen und neues weisses gekauft xD Bis mich dann mal ein Gildenkolleg gefragt hat warum ich gestern besseres equip hatte

Oder ich wusste nich was ?? bei Monstern bedeutet dachte war i-net fehler( deshalb war meine Rüstung auch immer nach 1h kaputt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zockerer (5. März 2009)

Ich hatt kurz nach der einführung des erfolgssystems was geiles erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte als hordler den erfolg machen wo man in IF den alten Eisenkiefer angeln muss (damals halt logischer weise noch als 70er mit 80er stadtwachen).
Natürlich hat es ewig gedauert bis das vieh endlich mal gebissen hat (warn schon über 900 versuche).
Und in der zeit wurde ich auch unzählige male von allys umgeknüppelt.
Und als ich dann das eine mal gerade wieder als geist durch den fronteingang IF reinlaufe, bin ich halt in der mitte in der grossen schmiede aus versehen in so ein lavabecken gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich kam ums verrecken nichtmehr raus....
Hab 2 stunden versucht mich irgendwie auf den lava-wasserrädern raus zu mogeln. Hatte schon einige leute gefragt ob sie nicht schnell nach if gehen könnten um mich zu rezzen (was natürlich keiner wollte)
Bis mir dann einer gesagt hat das wenn mich jetzt einer in nem BG anmeldet und ich annehme, ich wieder leben würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sowas muß man erstmal wissen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airidis (5. März 2009)

Ich hab mit meinem ersten Char erst mit Level 19 bemerkt, dass man Talentpunkte setzen kann.

Wie schön war das, als er schlagartig um ein vielfaches besser wurde danach ....


----------



## Night falls (5. März 2009)

> Was hat das mit Dummheit oder gar Menschenverstand zu tun ?



Der Poster sagte er wusste nicht, dass man zum TANKEN Schild und Platte braucht. Da kann man voraussetzen, dass er wusste was tanken nun überhaupt ist. (auch wenn er vllt den genauen Begriff noch nicht kannte) Und wenn man weiß was tanken ist, sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand den Hinweis geben, dass EVENTUELL der Wert Rüstung dabei nützlich sein könnte. (Man muss natürlich wissen, was eine Rüstung ist) Wenn einem jetzt auch noch Schilde bekannt sind, und wie sie früher eingesetzt wurden kann man auch dazu eine Verbindung herstellen. 
Dass Stoffrüstung weitaus weniger Schutz bietet als Platte und Schild, könnte dir wahrscheinlich ein 3ttklässler sagen der eine Playmobilburg besitzt. (Nun gut, falls "Pullerchen" wie in seinem Profil angegeben wirklich über 100 Jahre alt ist, könnte man das ganze auch mit Altersdemenz erklären)

Soviel dazu...
Und ja, ich wusste zu Anfang auch einiges nicht, das hatte dann aber eher mit der Spielmechanik an sich zu tun (chatbefehle, makros etc.) und nicht mit derartigen Selbstverständlichkeiten.
Und wenn du jetzt gedenkst, daraus eine Grundsatzdiskussion über das Verhalten in Onlineforen zu machen, bitte ich dich eindringlich, das per PN mit mir zu klären. Danke!


----------



## Thesahne (5. März 2009)

ich hab mit lvl 40 ca (als ich mir mein mount holen wollte) bemerkt dass ich mit meinen (damals^^) 30 silber nicht reich war...
ich kam mir echt verarscht vor als mir einer aus meiner gilde sagte er hat über 600g...^^


----------



## Resch (5. März 2009)

Hab damals erst mit ca lvl 45 rum alle Hexer Pets geholt weil ich mich nicht um die Quests bei den Lehrern gekümmert hab^^ bis mir jmd sagte dass der Hexer ohne Pet nur ein halber Hexer ist xD


----------



## Realbiotonne (5. März 2009)

ick hab mich bei brutallus mal verdrückt als ich brand hatte, statt iceblock hab ich auf blinzeln gedrückt und stand im tank drin der dann natürlich feuer und flamme war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seitdem hab ich blinzeln und iceblock weit auseindergelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deHaar (5. März 2009)

ich war bei Malygos und hab mich gewundert, warum meine Heilzauber so schwach waren…
… bis ich die Angel in meiner Hand bemerkt habe… leider kann man im Kampf die Waffe nicht wechseln => dumm gelaufen!


----------



## Sator (5. März 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> ...leider kann man im Kampf die Waffe nicht wechseln => dumm gelaufen!


Das wäre neu ...


----------



## Copeland (5. März 2009)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Krieger der auf Level 16 gemerkt hat dass es so etwas wie einen Kriegerlehrer gibt und ihm nicht nur Heldenhafter Stoß Rang 1 zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Ktown (5. März 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> leider kann man im Kampf die Waffe nicht wechseln => dumm gelaufen!



...kann man doch...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. März 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> ich war bei Malygos und hab mich gewundert, warum meine Heilzauber so schwach waren…
> … bis ich die Angel in meiner Hand bemerkt habe… leider kann man im Kampf die Waffe nicht wechseln => dumm gelaufen!




haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schreib am besten noch eine Antwort in der sowas steht wie:

"Ich habe mit lvl 80 noch nicht gewusst, dass man im kampf zwar keine rüstungen, wohl jedoch die Waffe(n) Wechseln kann."


----------



## Freaking (5. März 2009)

Da gabs mal nen 40er Druide der unbedingt feurige Waffe verzaubert haben wollte....in der Hauptstadt erstmal lauter rofls un lols geerntet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  anschließend hatte ich kein Geld fürs 60% Mount...dann hab ich halt gebettelt bis mir jemand was gegeben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (5. März 2009)

... zuletzt mal in Nax, bei Noth, mitten im Kampf geht der Bogen auf 0% Haltbarkeit ...
 (naja, sind halt öfters zuvor gewiped..) also Hunter mit in den Nahkampf ...

... war im übrigen der schlimmste Nax25-random Raid, den ich je erlebt habe, ^^
8 Std. in Nax, wovon minimum 4 Std. dafür drauf gingen immer wieder Ersatz zu
suchen, für Leute die geleavt haben,
vor allem schlimm, wenn man es fast schon gewohnt ist da in 2,5-3 Stunden durchzulaufen ...

lg


----------



## Zulu1 (5. März 2009)

Hehe mein größter Fehltritt war damals mein erster Char ein Hunter names Klaros naja er war mehr ein meelehunter als ein echter jäger lol^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. März 2009)

Freaking schrieb:


> ...dann hab ich halt gebettelt bis mir jemand was gegeben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klasse.. so schreihälse landen bei mir direkt auf der ignore liste.. wer sein mount haben möchte soll auch mal ein paar quests dafür machen.. man bekommt mit 80 noch genug rektal inseriert

Geldnot kann man mit lvl 40 schon mal haben.. aber dafür fremde leute anbetteln? da müsstest dich doch selbst für schämen


----------



## Aplizzier (5. März 2009)

Es war mal ein Krieger namens Roxn der dachte das seine hauptdmg attacke " Donnerknall" ist und wusste nicht das es skillpuinkte gibt!


----------



## B7ubb (5. März 2009)

Es war einmal ein level 40 hunter der immer dachte mit DD sei ein Druide gemeint...

das war peinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG


----------



## weaselflink (5. März 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*



Vor Patch 2.4 gabs die noch, da konnten auf allen grünen Items alle Random-Boni (z.B. ... des Wals und so) drauf sein.
Man findet ja immer noch Sachen mit zweifelhaften Bonis (z.B. Armbrust der Willenskraft) aber nicht mehr
völlig nutzlose wie vor 2.4.


----------



## hexenshadow (5. März 2009)

war mal ein kleiner schurke der sich mit level 12 feurige waffe gezaubert hat(mir hat damal eine 20g geschenkt, aber einfach so also ohne betteln...)ohja also das war mal peinlich


----------



## Eruator (5. März 2009)

Moin...
ich sollte fear pull machen^^...also in einer classic instanz...und habe ausversehen n schadeszauber gekasted--->Wipe...
naja ich habe mich entsculdigt und dann war wieder alles klar


----------



## DrKnievel (5. März 2009)

weaselflink schrieb:


> Vor Patch 2.4 gabs die noch, da konnten auf allen grünen Items alle Random-Boni (z.B. ... des Wals und so) drauf sein.
> Man findet ja immer noch Sachen mit zweifelhaften Bonis (z.B. Armbrust der Willenskraft) aber nicht mehr
> völlig nutzlose wie vor 2.4.




Es gab sogar blaue Stoff-Questbelohnungen mit Agi oder sogar Stärke (In der Scholomance gab es so einen Haarreif, meine ich).
Und das Jäger T0 hat meine ich immernoch einige Punke +Stärke.


----------



## kosmo79 (5. März 2009)

Ich war letztens alleine in BRT mit meinem 80er Schami wegen dem Erfolg und dann doch beim EndBoss angekommen.
Dachte so hmm einfach los zum Boss und plattmachen , geht ja schnell ^^

Jo Blitzschlag drauf und dann hat mich der komplette Raum besucht ... bissel hab ich dann durchgehalten :-P
Meine Gilde hat sich weggeworfen ... 


Das selbe ist mir aber auch schonmal mit meinem Schurken passiert ... damals grade 70 reingeschlichen ins Kloster - Kathedrale ... bis zum Endboss ...Fieser Trick und naja der Raum war nicht gecleart aber ziemlich flott bei mir ...


Sonst hält es sich aber in Grenzen ^^


----------



## Plaigor (5. März 2009)

naja mein größter fehltritt war ebenfalls in kara bei der maid mit meinem damals stolzen magier der sein erstes mal in kara erlebten sollte also halt erklärung der maid ich lauschte interessiert bis die erklärung unterbrochen wurde und jemand zu mir sagte such dir nen platz zwischen den säulen ich renn zwischen die seulen und die maid rennt auf mich zu und dann natürlich allgemeines gelächrter im ts und ein sich schämender mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plaigor (5. März 2009)

ähhhhh das geht gar nicht da man vor den ganzen startqsts net aus dem startgebiet rauskommt habs selber versucht


----------



## sc00p (5. März 2009)

Naja, ich würds jetz ned als Fauxpas bezeichnen, aber das Bild erklärt sich glaub ich von selbst xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und damit auch die Tatsache, dass Flickwerk auf englisch Patchwerk und ned Patchwork heißt ^-^   weil ich mit englischem client zocke und die meisten immer denken er heißt patchwork xD


----------



## Kamakas93 (5. März 2009)

Ich hab bei meinem aller ersten Charackter (Jäger) alle items mit wille mitgenommen... und mich dan gewundert warum alle gefragt haben warum ich keine bewi hab.


----------



## Hiliboy (5. März 2009)

B7ubb schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein level 40 hunter der immer dachte mit DD sei ein Druide gemeint...
> 
> das war peinlich...
> 
> ...



Klatsch ein! Willkommen im Club. Hab ich auch immer gedacht D:


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. März 2009)

wenn flickwerk im englischen patchwerk heißt, stimmt da aber was nicht.

das wort "werk" gibt es im englischen anscheind garnicht.


ich sehe das als fauxpas von blizzard. da werden bossnamen, städtenamen, usw sinnlos übersetzt, obwohl man sie eigentlich garnicht übersetzen kann (da eigennamen).

wie gesagt, für patchwerk gibts einfach keine deutsche übersetzung.



ich hätte gerne ein addon, was städte und bossnamen grundsätzlich mit richtigem namen anzeigt, aber den rest halt deutsch...




achja mit meinem priest bin ich damals beim leveln bis etwa level40 größtenteils auf wille gegangen, da ich dachte so würde ich immer genug mana haben und nicht ohne mana am mob stehen.
bis mir mal jemand sagte, das wille nur ausserhalb des kampfes reggt und mir daher im grunde garnix bringt. 
ab da hatte ich dann auch mehr int und konnte länger casten bis ich oom war :-D


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

Mein Leeroy war als ich in Naxx 10er mal getestet habe was passiert wenn man sich direkt vor Kel`Thuzad stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, sie haben es mit Humor genommen, wussten das ja auchnicht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. März 2009)

meines wissens passiert da garnix. von daher...


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wenn flickwerk im englischen patchwerk heißt, stimmt da aber was nicht.
> 
> das wort "werk" gibt es im englischen anscheind garnicht.




Das ist ein Name, du wirst auch in keinem Englisch Wörterbuch das Wort Thaddius finden

@CrAzyPsyCh0 doch, so kann man ihn pullen


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. März 2009)

dachte ich bisher auch, aber auf dem screen heißt er patchwerk.
und das hieße, dass die übersetzung flickwerk mal vollkommen schwachsinnig ist.


----------



## sc00p (5. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Er heisst Patchwork und nicht Patchwerk




scroll mal ein bisschen hoch zu meinem screen, da siehst du dass er patchwerk heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (5. März 2009)

es war einmal ein kleiner Tauren Druide der nit wusste was tun wen lvl 6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (5. März 2009)

es war einmal ein gnom der fand tundra doof ging
rüber in den fjord und fand es auch doof



Mfg 
Sun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOWwarrior (5. März 2009)

war Lvl 40 Krieger mit blauen Stoff Hosen mit Intelligenz!!
Und trug sie nur weil sie blau waren^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (5. März 2009)

Hai buffis 
Am wochende ohne schlaf ist mir ein fehler "Fauxpax" unterlaufen als ich Tapfer meien Menschen Magier twink hoch spielte sah ich ein  level 12 jäger in Westfall mit einen 35 Tiger als ich nach 3 minuten sah das es ein Druide war  wusste ich das ich schlafen gehen sollte


----------



## Thaylo (5. März 2009)

Ich spiele WoW seit release, habe also ein bisschen Erfahrung. Eines Tages vor Wrath of the Lichking loggte ich mit mich mit meiner Schurkin ein (gleich nach einem Patch, wo unter anderem die Schurken etwas genervt wurden). Zum "einwärmen" wollte ich den erst besten Mob killen. Der war sogar etwa 5 Level unter mir. Trotzdem musste ich im Kampf alle Cooldowns und Trinkets nutzen und bin sogar dahingeschieden...

Ich dachte "Wtf! Das kann doch nicht wahr sein... Blizzard hat den Schurken ja total genervt!!" Da war ich so sauer, dass ich sogar angefangen habe ein Ticket zu schreiben. (Schreibe sonst nie Tickets).
Im Ticket habe ich erklärt wie blöd doch Blizzard sei und ob sie eigentlich ihr eigenes Spiel spielen würden oder nur dran rum fummeln und dann nachhause gehen um Counterstrike zu zocken...
... kurz vor dem abschicken des Tickets, sah ich, dass ich unter "Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen" leide. Da wurde mir schlagartig klar, dass ich ja letztes mal beim Geistheiler war und mich nach der Wiederbelebung direkt ausgeloggt hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da wurde ich so sauer auf mich selber, bzw. wurde rot im Gesicht,  weil es mir ziemlich peinlich war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück habe ich es zur richtigen Zeit gemerkt, denn ich wollte gleich noch im Gildenchat trost suchen, weil die Schurken so genervt wurden.  Das wäre dann noch peinlicher gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virusmaster (5. März 2009)

ich hab meinen ersten raid ohne TS gemacht weil ich net wusste was das war und
als ich lvl 30 war hat mir mein freund gesagt ich solle auf die verz. schauen und nicht auf den rüstungswert.


----------



## wuschel21 (5. März 2009)

Naja ich hab auch erst mit lvl 70 gemerkt, warum im pvp pyros casten nicht gut ist ( da warens noch 10sec cast time). Das war mir sehr peinlich als dan im chat folgendes kam:

XY: Du Boon Mage kanste du nichtmal spielen 
Ich: Doch why ?
XY: hdf noob
Ich: Why ?
XY: Hör auf dumme zu labern und caste feuerbälle du low bob l2p 
Ich: Sry
Alle anderen auf dem bg (av): LOL SO EIN NOOB

Das war mir sehr peinlich, aber jetzt weiß ich´s ja^^


----------



## TheStormrider (5. März 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab auch erst mit lvl 70 gemerkt, warum im pvp pyros casten nicht gut ist ( da warens noch 10sec cast time). Das war mir sehr peinlich als dan im chat folgendes kam:



Ich hab das imma im raid bei bosskämpfen gemacht. Pyro macht am meisten schaden ==> Pyro-Spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja jetz weiß ichs besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (5. März 2009)

Edit: Sry Doppelpost:

Achja, wollte mit nem kumpel WoW-LAN-Nacht machen und ham blöderweise genau den Serverdown erwischt.

So da saßen wir nun, vor unseren Rechnern, geplant waren mindestens 5 Level, rauskam: DvD-Nacht xD


----------



## Kuriyos (5. März 2009)

@ Wuschel!
Naja ist zwar peinlich aber nicht nett von denen
ich glaub wir waren alle mal low und noobs
ich frag mich immer ob denen der skill und die erfahrung
in die wiege gelegen wurd. aber lustig war es im nachhinein für die doch alle


----------



## Kytrill (5. März 2009)

Naja mim Schurken immer fröhlich von der Sehertreppe gehüpft (hab ja weniger Fallschaden) und immer überlebt. Dann nach kurzer WoW Pause aufn Schami geloggt der stand auf der Aldorhöhe. Ich dachte mir mim schurken immer locker überlebt also spring ich zack tot! Ich renn zur Leiche dann fällt mir auf dass ich kein Schurke bin und dass die Aldorhöhe ca doppelt so hoch liegt als die Sehertreppe. 

Weiterhin mim Jäger natürlich gedacht hm Totstellen is drin kann ich kurz afk gehn adde ja nix Komm ich 10 Mins später wieder un bin tot. (ich konnts mir nich erklären wie das gekommen ist im Kampflog stand ja nichts) Als ich später wieder an Totstellen gestorben bin es aber gesehn hatte wurde mir so einiges klar.

Naja und halt das allseitsbeliebte Gier und Bedarf System habs nich geblickt obwohl ers mir erklärt hatte und hab ihm mehrere gems weggewürfelt bis er mir dann sagte wenn du was brauchst auf würfel drücken wenn nich auf die Münzen^^.


----------



## t0bIng3r (5. März 2009)

hmm..

ich hab bis kA lvl 20 oder so net gerafft, dass man die berufe im zauberbuch hat und somit das interface für die berufe öffnet..

hatte da schon ein paar rezepte aber natürlich brauchte ich für die höheren skill und ich war fast am verzweifeln weil ich die rezepte nicht lernen konnte und somit doch nie etwas herstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (5. März 2009)

hm hab vor einiger zeit im arathibecken aufn schami sein feuer ele gehauen wien blöder anstatt einfach das totem mit 5 life zu killn^^


----------



## Gosi (6. März 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> hm hab vor einiger zeit im arathibecken aufn schami sein feuer ele gehauen wien blöder anstatt einfach das totem mit 5 life zu killn^^


Sicher? Dachte immer das Totem hat gleich viel Leben wie der Elementar selbst.
Grüße Gosi


----------



## JohnnyNRW (6. März 2009)

Hab mit meinem Krieger vor 3 Jahren damals schlappe 30 Level den Klassenlehrer gemieden und fand den Krieger daher total langweilig, weil er nur 2 oder 3 Fähigkeiten hatte. Als mir ein Kollege dann mal zugeflüstert hat, dass ich doch mal in Sturmwind zum Kriegerlehrer gehen sollte und den auch mal ansprechen sollte, hat das mein Kampfverhalten revolutioniert..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Nachhinein ein Wunder überhaupt auf diese Art und Weise 30 geworden zu sein.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (6. März 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> hm hab vor einiger zeit im arathibecken aufn schami sein feuer ele gehauen wien blöder anstatt einfach das totem mit 5 life zu killn^^


Meine Healschamanin(lv71)
Feuerelementar 4470HP
Des Elementars Totem 3888HP <-- nix mit 5HP^^

Erdelementar 6894HP
Erdelementars Totem 7400HP

Bufftotems und Dmgtotems haben 5HP


----------



## Oszilgath (6. März 2009)

Ich "kenne da wen" der ging im Hinterland questen und kam schließlich am Strand an. Da ich keinen Weg hinabgefunden habe bin ich einfach gesprungen und habe meine Quest erledigt. Als ich dann aber wieder hoch wollte habe ich den Weg nach oben auch nicht gefunden, also bin ich einfach mal den Strand entlang geritten. 

Erstmal nach Süden wo ich dann in dem Außenposten der Horde nicht besonders freundlich empfangen wurde. 

Nachdem ich wieder lebte lief ich dann nach Norden, aber habe auch da keinen Weg gefunden.
Also dachte ich mir: "Dann schwimmst du halt. Irgendwann kommst du schon an Land." 
Das habe ich dann auch gemacht und ca. eine 3/4 Stunde später durfte ich dann im Silberwald aus dem Wasser klettern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Da die Geisterlande/Immersangwald instanziert sind schwimmt man "drunter durch" und hat erst im Silberwald wieder die Möglichkeit rauszukommen.)


----------



## Doodlekeks (6. März 2009)

Es war einmal ein 32er Dudu der in Teldrassil im Norden bei einem Wasserfall runtergefallen ist und mit dem Geist wieder runtergefallen ist und ich wusste nicht wie man wieder rauf kommt und hab nen neuen Char angefangen und dann is mir des selbe nochmal passiert xD 
aber dann hat mir einer gesagt ich muss mich einfach beim Geisterheiler wieder beleben xDD


----------



## wass'n? (6. März 2009)

Habe nichts vom ah gehalten, da ich dachte da meine Zeit zu verschwenden. Paar mal versucht was zu verkaufen, ohne Erfolg. Da ich pfiffig bin (auaua) nahm ich mir vor so ab lvl 40 mal wieder das ah zu versuchen. Habe dort Erze eingestellt und war so was von übberrascht über die Summe die es gab. Bis ca lvl 40 ALLE Erze bei'm Händler vertickt und mich über den Schei.. Beruf Beruf geägert der fast nichts einbrachte. Ob ich mich wohl geärgert habe???


----------



## Pimpler (6. März 2009)

Es war vor run einem Jahr ein kleiner Druidebereit die neue Welt zu erkunden... auf dem Weg zur elfischen haubtstadt ist er mehr mal gestorben, langsam wuste er also wie es geht um wieder ins leben zurück zukehren. In Darnassus angekommen sah er einen Irwish. Hilfbereit wie er war wollte er ihm erklären wie er zu seinem Körper zurück kommt. Bis ein Großer Druide kam und ihm erklärte das besagter Irwish nur ein Npc war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swold (6. März 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab auch erst mit lvl 70 gemerkt, warum im pvp pyros casten nicht gut ist ( da warens noch 10sec cast time). Das war mir sehr peinlich als dan im chat folgendes kam:
> 
> XY: Du Boon Mage kanste du nichtmal spielen
> Ich: Doch why ?
> ...



Jetzt mal als nicht-Mage ganz dumm gefragt: was spricht gegen das Casten von Pyros? 10 Sekunden sind recht lang, aber wenns entsprechend Schaden macht, warum dann nicht?


----------



## Toxpack (6. März 2009)

Swold schrieb:


> Jetzt mal als nicht-Mage ganz dumm gefragt: was spricht gegen das Casten von Pyros? 10 Sekunden sind recht lang, aber wenns entsprechend Schaden macht, warum dann nicht?



Weils schneller zu casten ist, somit auch mehr schaden erfolgen kann.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. März 2009)

Swold schrieb:


> Jetzt mal als nicht-Mage ganz dumm gefragt: was spricht gegen das Casten von Pyros? 10 Sekunden sind recht lang, aber wenns entsprechend Schaden macht, warum dann nicht?


Hat der Poster doch schon erklärt: 





> warum im pvp pyros casten nicht gut ist ( da warens noch 10sec cast time)


10 Sekunden, das ist etwa doppelt soviel Zeit wie man damals gebraucht hat um einen Stoffi vernünftig außeinanderzunehmen.


----------



## Swold (6. März 2009)

Meine Überlegung war, dass der 10 Sek. Angriff entsprechend viel Schaden macht und damit die lange Castzeit ausgleicht. Daher die Frage.


----------



## badhcatha (6. März 2009)

Ähm... Naja *rotwird* Ich stand in in Nerub hero und stellte mal so mitten im Kampf fest.. Wo verdammt nochmal ist mein Ingrimm Totem...
Naja, seit dem lese ich die Note Patchs, weil Kkillen im Kampf ist nicht so berauschend udn die gruppe findet es auch nicht lustig...


----------



## Night falls (6. März 2009)

> Meine Überlegung war, *dass der 10 Sek. Angriff entsprechend viel Schaden macht und damit die lange Castzeit ausgleicht.* Daher die Frage.



Das Problem ist die lange Immobilität und, dass dem eben nicht so ist...


----------



## szell (6. März 2009)

Ich war damals auf lvl 60 immer noch der Meinung das das AH nur dazu da ist das die Leute ihre
Broker Fantasien befriedigen und man nur richtig viel Gold verdienen kann wenn man sich eine
Horde lvl 56-60 Schweine sucht und die über mehrere Stunden konsequent abschlachtet


----------



## linkoa (7. März 2009)

Ich hab da mal was, was nicht so ganz reinpasst aber denke ich trotzdem ganz lustig ist.
Ich (lvl 72 Magier) war in der Tundra an dem neutralen Posten.
Da greift mich so ein "allianzlicher" DK an.
Ich denke mir:"HA! Springe ich einfach mit langsamer Fall runter!"
Ich tu das also und stehe unten an der Klippe und sehe nach oben, denke :"NÄNÄNÄNÄNÄ!!!"Auf einmal sehe ich ein schwarrzes Pferd mit weißen Hufen runterspringen. Ich denke mir also :"Wenn der unten ankommt, kriegt er ein paar vor den Latz!"
Naja, er kam nicht mehr lebendig unten an,
Ich habe nur noch /lol geschrieben und mich nen Ast gefreut.
War geil.
Sry wenn es nicht so ganz reinpasst aber ich musste das mal öffentlich machen bevor ich es vergesse.


----------



## Bmwanke (9. März 2009)

Aus eine ganz lustige Geschichte, habe letzten mit meinem Nachtelf festgestellt das nach dem Patch Schattenmimik auch im Kampf geht =).

Und das in der Burg beim Endboss.

Das lustige ist aber das ich Krieger Tank bin, zum glück fand die Gruppe es auch recht lustig das der Tank aufeinmal verschwindet.


----------



## Basle (10. März 2009)

Also ist echt nice das alles zu lesen. Und auch ich habe einiges zu erzählen, wobei vieles anderen passiert ist:

Stellen wir uns dieses Szenario vor: Eine Gruppe aus 2 Druiden, 1 Schurken meiner Priesterin und Christian mit seinem Jäger im Kral der Klingenhauer. Nach dem wir recht rasch die ersten Mobs down hatten, standen wir auf der ersten Plattform und hinter uns die Brücke. Christian hat Aggro von 2 Mobs bekommen und wollte per Rückzug nach hinten um wieder in Ruhe schießen zu können. Was er jedoch nicht gemerkt hatte er stand schon am Rand. Und schwupps war er unten mitten in einer schar von wildenen Agamars (oder wie die Wildschweine da heißen). Habe mir dann aber gespart ihn zu heilen, da eh keine Chance bestand das er die Aktion überlebt. Nach dem er dann wieder bei uns war, standen wir kurz vor der Kältebringerin und habe mich schon gewundert, warum er fast nur im Nahkampf war mit den Mobs. Hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht und weitergeheilt. Als wir dann vor dem Endboss standen, fing er nur an zu kichern im TS und fragte was denn los sei. Er antwortete nur "Du bringst mich eh um wenn ich dir das sage". Da war mir es schon fast klar. Er hatte keine Pfeile mehr. In den nächsten 5 minuten konnte ich mich erstmal nicht mehr konzentrieren da ich nur am feiern war. Bei Kral ist ja nachdem Endboss noch lange nicht Schluss, da wir auch noch die Begleitquest machen wollten. Habe auch vorlauter Feiern vergessen den Boss zu looten und diese Schriftrolle mit zunehmen. Als wir dann die Begleitquest angenommen hatten, flog er auf einmal aus dem Spiel. Wir anderen hatten keine Probleme und haben die Quest halt weitergemacht. Über TS habe ich dann mitbekommen, das bei ihm der Server als offline angezeigt wurde und kurze Zeit später garnicht mehr in der Liste auftauchte. Nach knapp 6 minuten hat er es dann doch wieder geschafft sich einzuloggen und wir konnten die Ini beenden. Als wir dann den Goblin zum Ausgang begleitet hatten, ging er schon aus der Ini, als ich ihm gerade klar machen wollte, dass da noch ein paar Mobs kommen würden. Er ist dann auch wieder reingekommen, hat die Mobs mit plattgemacht. Aber als wir die Quest bei dem Goblin abgegeben haben, sagte er nur das er die Quest nicht abgeben kann. Ich weiß bis heute nicht warum er die Quest als einziger nicht abgeben konnte. Aber es war bei weitem der witzigste Instanzbesuch den ich je hatte.

Selbiger hat es geschafft mit seinem Mage (lvl 12) in ragefire bei dem Boss mit dem Rucksack aggro zu ziehen, und als ich ihn heilen wollte, ich nicht mehr wusste wo er war, sah nur das er sehr viel leben verlor und dann tot war. Was ich nämlich nicht bermerkte war, das er an mir vorbei in die lava sprang. xD

Ein weiteres Mal anderer Server mit meinem Orc Krieger. Wollten BSF gehen. Hatten schon einen Schurken einen mage und eine hexe (und mich) fehlte also nur noch heiler. Schurke hat dann ein pala eingeladen und es konnte los gehen. Als der Pala bei den ersten 2 mobs seine weihe machte, habe ich mich schon gewundert, aber naja wird schon. bbin mit knapp 80% hp aus dem kampf raus und gleich in die nächste mobgruppe. Als ich dann langsam bemwerkte, das ich keine Heilung bekomme, wurde ich etwas nervös (haben ohne ts gespielt) Dann habe ich auch noch zu spät aufn heiltrank geklickt und bin verreckt. Die Gruppe hat zwar überlebt, aber ich war ein wenig angefressen. ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht was der schurke dem pala gesagt hat bevor er in die gruppe kam, aber bei der gruppen zusammensetzung, sollte doch eigentlich klar sein, wer was macht, oder? Naja er hat dann geheilt und wir haben es dann doch noch geschafft xD.

Dann letztens in HDB bei Ionar. (der der sich in kleine Blitze teilt) Ich als Tank und ein Totesritter (der rest ist unwichtig ^^)  Der Boss ist tot (zumindest ist er dabei sich aufzulösen) und im Ts höre ich nur den Todesritter (Hatte nur noch 800 hp): "Boar endlich ist der tod und ich habe mit 800 .... " RUMS todesritter liegt tot vor mir xD (anscheinend macht der Boss nochmal aoe wenn er stirbt, waren beide das erste mal HD Man haben wir im TS gelacht. 

ansonsten das normale am anfang: was ist der unterschied von bedarf und gier? hunter beweglichkeit? pah ausdauer und int sind die wahren stats xD. 

So ich denke mal das reicht auch xD Bis die Tage.


----------



## Diggydoc (10. März 2009)

Hmmmm es hat 80 Level gebraucht bis mir gesagt wurde, dass ich alle Sockeln kann *Gg* nicht nur rot in rot, blau ind blau etc *gg*

hmmmm ja ....^^ war etwas peinlich als mir das GESTERN hier im forum gesagt wurde hehe


----------



## Wabo (10. März 2009)

uiuiui ^^ da gibts so manches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die zwei größten waren wohl das ich bis ca level 30, nicht wußte wofür das Bedarf und Gier beim würfeln eines Gegenstandes war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und ich als eleschamane bis level 65 in melee gear rumgerennt bin und im Nahkampf mit schocks und feuertotems gekämpft hab ^^

Das ganze ist nun 2.5 Jahre her !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. März 2009)

Es gibt da ne Schatzkartenquestreihe, die einem schlussendlich ins Hinterland führt. Unter dem Wasserfall im Wasser liegt dann ne Truhe mit nem Rucksack drin. Auf alle Fälle haben wir oberhalb des Wasserfalls gesucht und gesucht und gesucht und ich ging mal an den Rand des Wasserfalls (aber auf dem Land neben dem Wasser) weil ich dachte, die Kiste sei vielleicht da. Da meint einer meiner Freunde: "Pass auf dass Du nicht runterfällst!" - zack fiel ich natürlich runter. Alle haben gelacht weil sie dachten ich würde in den Tod stürzen. Was waren wir alle überrascht dass ich im See landete und dann auch noch gleich neben der Schatzkiste. Das war dann umso lustiger für mich: Glück im Unglück.


----------



## Greshnak (10. März 2009)

Hab dem Level 70 Dk mit dem 55er Jäger Twink erzählt, das man:

1. Mit Bergbau auch Dinge verhütten kann. 
Ich: Verkaufst du die Erze oder verhüttest du aucvh für Skillpunkte?
Er: Hää wieso verhütten ich bin doch kein Schmied.


2. Man kann mit Verzauberung Sachen entzaubern
Ich: Kannst ja am Anfang Flammenschlund machen und die Sachen entzaubern dann hast Skillmats
Er: Wie entzaubern?
Ich: Ja wo kriegst denn sonst deine Mats her?
Er: Vom Lehrer (!!) und ausm AH



Da sag ich nur eins zu: -.-


----------



## Nano4Life (11. März 2009)

also..  die erste klasse die ich mir je erstellt habe war ein schurke und eines tages gegab es sich das ich mit meinem relativ frischen charackter in die burg schattenfang ging und mit meiner gruppe auf eine verschlossene kiste stoß..
auf die aussage "schurke! öffne ma die truhe" entgegnete ich "ähm.. wieso ich? wie gehtn das?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die anderen aus der grp wussten nicht so recht ob sies lustig finden sollten oder sauer auf mich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ausserdem wusste ich eine lange zeit nicht was ich mit dem skill "tritt" anfangen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (11. März 2009)

Es war ein mal vor langer zeit wein Tauren warrior der auto walk bei gruul drin hatte und auf m desk top war .Und auf ein mal durch Schreie im Ts aus dem halb schlaf gerissen wurde xD


----------



## _Raziel_ (11. März 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Meine Healschamanin(lv71)
> Feuerelementar 4470HP
> Des Elementars Totem 3888HP <-- nix mit 5HP^^
> 
> ...


Hast ja recht, aber dennoch. Wer auf die Eles haut macht einen Fehler.

Als Jäger bspw. Explosiv Schuss auf Feuerele? Klar!
Und auch das Erdelementar-Totem hast keine Eisenhaut wie der elementar selber.

Ich glaube, dass wollte er damit sagen.

BTT:
Es gab da mal einen jungen Jäger, der nicht wusste, dass manch eine Quest für Gruppen gedacht war/ist und fröhlich Richtung 'Gegner' lief. Sich dann aber wunderte, warum 1. das Pet so schnell stirbt und 2. er (der Jäger) hinterher.
Bis man ihm sagte, dass der 'Mob' zwar gleiches Level hat, diese schöne Umrandung jedoch darauf hinweist, dass es sich um einen 'Elite-Mob' handelt, der 1. mehr Life/Mana hat und 2. mehr Schaden austeilt.

Ps'
Der 'Totstellen'-Cast killt dich seit einigen Patches nicht mehr. Er läuft einfach aus und du stehst wieder auf. War früher aber witzig und ein irres Kribbelgefühl, schnell eine rauchen zu gehen und zu hoffen, man bleibt innerhalb der Zeit (ansonsten "Hallo Bob")


----------



## Serendipity (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ... Nachschlag ... und ich glaub DAS werd ich Gildenintern wirklich nie mehr los ...

Level 80 - alles Bestens - ne Hero mit der Gilde - HdB ... nun ja ...

vor Lokens Raum ...
Ansage im TS "bin mal kurz afk" ...
warum er sich dann nur per Gruppenchat zurückgemeldet hat ...
und auch sonst keiner wie üblich etwas wie wb im TS gesagt hat - keine Ahnung, aber dadurch ...

es ist still im TS ...
ich steh da im Durchgang rum ...
betrachte fasziniert die Weltkugel direkt vor mir im Raum ...
überlege ob sie tatsächlich Aezeroth darstellt ... 
vergleiche die Erdteile ... 
bestaune die sich laaangsam drehende Kugel tiefversunken ...
irgendwas in meinem Hinterkopf fängt an zu sagen ... man ist der lange afk ...
ich guck auf meinen Char runter (statt auf die Kugel) ...
und steh da allein ...
guck genauer ...
flitzen meine 4 Leute vor mir unter der Treppe lang und legen grad nen Mob ...
UND ICH TROTTELINE sag ehrlich ins TS 
"Oh, Tschuldigung, ich hab grad wie hypnotisiert die Kugel betrachtet..." 
--- alles fing lauthals an zu lachen - 
meine Leute dachten ich wäre nur noch afk gewesen und wollten halt schon mal den Trash weitermachen,
seit dem darf ich mir -sobald irgendwo sich drehende Kugeln auftauchen- anhören "Nicht hingucken Seren!"

... wenn die wüßten ...
das mir in HdS in dem Raum beim "Tribunal der Zeitalter" -
der mit dem schönen sich laaaangsam drehenden Sternenfußboden - fast das Gleiche passiert wäre   
-->   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... vielleicht sollte ich auch nur einfach nicht mehr um 2 Uhr morgens in irgendwelchen Inzen rumhopsen ...


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Da gabs schon ein paar peinliche Sachen ...


Bis Level 40 war ich davon überzeugt Äxte tragen zu können ... Im Allgemeinchannel gefragt und 2 Tage später wurde ich immer noch deswegen geflamt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ab 70 konnte ich dann endlich Eisenschließkasetten aufmachen ^^

Und mit einer der peinlichsten Momente, als ich um 60 rum aufgefordert wurde Casts zu unterbrechen. Damals war ich total überfordert >.< Naja die Gruppe war nett und hat mir dann meinen Schurken erklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Seitdem läuft alles prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (14. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Und mit einer der peinlichsten Momente, als ich um 60 rum aufgefordert wurde Casts zu unterbrechen. Damals war ich total überfordert >.< Naja die Gruppe war nett und hat mir dann meinen Schurken erklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, dass kommt mir nur allzu bekannt vor...
Ich weiß nicht mehr in welcher Instanz das damals war, aufjedenfall wurde ich aufeinmal heftig angepöbelt ich solle doch endlich mal Counterspell machen!
Counterspell...was zur Hölle ist Counterspell ging es mir durch den Kopf...bis ich dann erfuhr, dass damit der Gegenzauber betitelt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hilfe, war mir dass peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In meinem Leben als Gildenchefin ist mir auch das ein oder andere Mißgeschick unterlaufen. 
Eine Geschichte war mir dann doch so unangenehm, dass sie hängen geblieben ist!
Ich war in einer Gruppe für eine Instanz und hatte nebenbei ein Bewerbunggeschpräch für die Gilde per Flüsterei laufen.
Der Heiler flüstert mich, dass ich mal kommen soll, er würde mich schon sehnsüchtig erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich antwortete: "2 Minuten noch, muss eben den Neuen ausquetschen!"
Nur doof, dass der Whisper nicht an den Heiler, sondern an den Bewerber ging... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er war mir zum Glück nicht böse!


----------



## Valkron (14. März 2009)

Hmmm als ich für Freund AV war (damals war ich nochn kleiner n00b^^) whisper ich doch glatt einen Hunter an (den mein Freund vorher angewhispert hat) das er mal pls nen Brunnen macht..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. März 2009)

Mir is es des Öfteren seit dem letzten patch wo DPS der waffe die zusatzAP für druiden errechnet passiert das ich manche Mobs mit der Angel der kalu'ak verprügelt habe....^^

Sry aber mit 1845+AP ist das nicht mehr so auffällig^^

LG Paci


----------



## Inuki (21. März 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*




Da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen. Schon vergessen das Blizz vor längerer Zeit patchen musste weil einige Stats auf Items keinen Sinn ergaben? Ich selbst hab im Kloster mal nen Zauberstab mit Stärke und Beweglichkeit gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu können die meisten Stoffträger auch Schwerter tragen und was findet sich auf den meisten Low Schwertern? Richtig, Stärke und/oder Beweglichkeit. Von daher, erst denken, dann flamen.


----------



## Bigsteven (21. März 2009)

Mein dickster Fehltritt ist mir erst kürzlich passiert:

Ich gehe mit einem Fun-Raid zum Hyal-gipfel. Vorher noch nie da drin gewesen und deshalb total unorientiert. Ausserdem nicht im TS-Chat eingeloggt, obwohl es Angaben dazu gab. Die Gegnerwellen kommen. Aufgrund meiner mangelnden Kenntniss, stehe ich bloss da rum und mache nur wenig mit. Dann der Loot. Einige kleinere Chars machen auf verschiedene Dinge Bedarf. Auch ein paar 80er tun das. Na gut, denk ich mir und Bedarfe auf einen Umhang, der mir für mein Heiler-Gear nützlich erscheint (bin sonst Melee, doch wenn die zweite Speccung kommt hätte ich gern auch n gutes Gear fürs Heilen). Doch jemand anderes gewinnt. Kein Problem sag ich mir und laufe erstmal weiter mit und versuche die nächste Wellen zu verstehen. Während des Kampfes wurde wohl im TS die Anweisung gegeben, das kein Bedarf mehr gemacht werden soll. Der zweite Boss liegt und alles macht brav wie angwiesen Gier auf die Items. Ich entdecke einen weitern guten Heiler-Umhang und bedarfe mangels Informationen erneut. Alles andere hatte gegiert, also ging der Umhang an mich.

Nun bricht der Sturm aus. Im Chatfenster wird darum gebeten, mich sofort ausm Raid zu feuern. Es wird wohl im TS kurz beraten, dann kommt der Kick. Der Spieler, der mich anfangs in den Raid eingeladen hat, flüstert mich an, wieso ich bedarfe und nicht auf die Anweisung reagiert habe. Ich konnte mir natürlich nicht erklären, warum ich gekickt wurde. Der Spieler meint, ich hätte das wohl auch schon in anderen Raids gemacht und er würde sich nun Notizen machen. Ich frage ihn, in welchen Raids ich das denn getan haben soll (es wäre unmöglich, weil mein Gear ausnahmslos aus Gildenraids stammt das vom Plündermeister verteilt wird oder durch schwer verdiente Hero-Marken vom Händler kam). Er lässt die Sache auf sich beruhen, ich wünsche noch viel Erfolg und ziehe meine Lehren daraus:

1.) Man nimmt auch Fun-raids ernst und macht nicht nur halb mit.

2.) Wenns ein TS gibt, klinkt man ein und folgt den Anweisungen.

Mir tuts ehrlich leid, das ich diese Grundregeln nicht befolgt habe und habe dann auch nichts gegen den Kick. Die anschließenden Falschaussagen über mich waren aber gelinde gesagt reichlich überzogen, nur weil man sich darüber ärgert, das jemand irrtümlich bedarft.


----------



## chinsai (21. März 2009)

Als ich mir die Testversion geholt habe habe ich mir gleich einen Zwerg Paladin erstellt.
Bin daa nach IF gegangen bin, bin ich dort in die Schlucht gefallen und wusste nicht wie ich wieder rauskam.
Hab mich dann ausgeloggt und später wieder eingeloggt, und wenn das Internet ein bisschen hängt dauert es manchmal ein bisschen bis man den Char sieht.
Bei mir dauerte es eben ein bisschen länger und ich dachte das wäre ein Fehler.
Loggte mich aus und löschte den Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann halt noch Mitm Mage in den Nahkampf geganegn und klassische Skillungsfehler, wie zB mitm Verstärker Schildblock und Rüstung.

Und habe mal gedacht jeder Char mit höherem Leveln könnte porten, da ich in der Sdtadt oft gelesen habe: Suche Port nach "irgendeine Stadt"
Habe also einen angeflüstert ob er mich wegporten könnte, und er war Hexer und hat mich dann gefragt wie das gehen solle wenn er nicht zB in Strumwind ist. Hat mich n bissel gewundert.


----------



## chinsai (21. März 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*



Gibt jede Menge Items die eine gewisse Menge an Grundschaden haben, dann aber zB der Eule (Wille und Int) oder des Bären (Stärke und Ausdauer) als zufällige Verzauberung draufhaben...


----------



## DaPassi (22. März 2009)

Zu köstlich was es hier so alles gibt!

Ich hab aber auch einen:

Damals - Final Beta. RL Kumpels aus der Schule und ich haben bei der Final Beta gezockt. Wir waren alle im TS und erstellten unsere Chars. Meiner war damals glaub ein Nachtelf Druide. Meine Freunde erstellten sich Menschen. Ich machte mich dann nach ein paar Tagen mit Level 14 auf den Weg zum Brachland, wo wir uns alle treffen wollten. Der Weg dorthin hat erstmal Stunden gedauert, weil ich unzählige Male gestorben bin und mir im TS Gelächter anhören musste.

Treffpunkt war die Brücke zwischen Wald und Brachland. Ungedulig fragten mich meine Freunde, wo ich denn stecken würde. Ich meinerseits fragte mich das gleiche. Ich stand auf der Brücke und sah weit und breit niemanden. Im TS fragte ich dann, ob sie sich vor mir versteckten. Wir rätselten, was denn nun passierte...

Ja, und seit dem Tag kenn ich das Realmsystem. Infolge dessen auch, dass es mehrere verschiedene "Welten" gibt und nicht nur eine :-D


----------



## Pethry (22. März 2009)

DaPassi schrieb:


> Treffpunkt war die Brücke zwischen Wald und Brachland. Ungedulig fragten mich meine Freunde, wo ich denn stecken würde. Ich meinerseits fragte mich das gleiche. Ich stand auf der Brücke und sah weit und breit niemanden. Im TS fragte ich dann, ob sie sich vor mir versteckten. Wir rätselten, was denn nun passierte...
> 
> Ja, und seit dem Tag kenn ich das Realmsystem. Infolge dessen auch, dass es mehrere verschiedene "Welten" gibt und nicht nur eine :-D



so ähnlich erging es mir auch mal nur das es nicht die beta war


----------



## Aap (22. März 2009)

als ich vor knapp 2 1/2 jahren mit wow begonnen hab, hab ich mir nen druiden erstellt und den als heiler gelevelt.
das allein reicht ja schon  aber es kommt noch besser.

als ich mich dann im laufe der zeit dazu entschieden habe, mal ne instanz zu besuchen, fragte mich ein gruppenmitglied, ob ich feral sei.

ich nur so kurz zurück: "keine ahnung wer feral ist"

das ganze hab ich nen tag später nem freund erzählen wollen, der auch schon länger wow gespielt hat und wusste irgendwie nicht mehr genau, was ich denn nochmal gewesen sein sollte (feral).

Ich: "gestern war ich in der burg shadowfang und da hat mich jmd sowas komisches gefragt"
Kumpel: "was denn? ggf kann ich dir ja helfen"
Ich: "ja der wollte wissen ob ich jmd bin"
Kumpel: " ja wie? versteh ich nicht"
Ich: "ja irgend so ein ausländischer name. ich glaube er wollte wissen ob ich EROL bin"

kurze zeit nix im TS

danach war eine heulendes lautes lachen, das einzige was ich mir für 5 min anhören durfte.
ich werde damit heute noch aufgezogen
:-D

so jetzt hab ich mich vor der ganzen welt bloß gestellt


----------



## chinsai (22. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Hab dem Level 70 Dk mit dem 55er Jäger Twink erzählt, das man:
> 1. Mit Bergbau auch Dinge verhütten kann.
> Ich: Verkaufst du die Erze oder verhüttest du aucvh für Skillpunkte?
> Er: Hää wieso verhütten ich bin doch kein Schmied.
> ...



Du wusstest doch auch nicht alles am Anfang, selbst auf dem Maximallevel kann man noch was dazu lernen!




Nesnah schrieb:


> Naja es war ein mal ein Kleiner Nachelf druide der auf der stufe 9 einen gegenstand fand der grün schimmerte aber auf dem Seelengebunden stand....  ich hab den gegenstand nicht angelegt weil ich dachte wenn ich den jetzt anlege und ok. sage denn hab ich das ding für immer anne hacken kleben ^^ damals lief ich mit lv 15 noch komplett in grau.. das war vor 2 1/2 jahren und naja mittlerweie kann ich darüber immer wieder grinsen.



Ist anscheinend sehr vielen hier passiert und ich muss gestehen ich war damals genauso verwirrt und dachte das kann ich nie wieder ausziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (22. März 2009)

Als ich Angefangen hatte zu zocken , hatte ich noch ein Schurken...
Als Nachtelf fröhlich auf nach Darnassus und sah, das dort viele leute etwas geschrieben haben
aber ich keinen sah. Ich war verwundert und sah nur [2. Handelschannel] hatte mir ein netter Druide
erklärt hatte das ich dort mit anderen Hauptstädten verknüpft bin und mit /2 darin schreiben kann ,
hatte ich das AH entdeckt. Gleich gedacht , den Umhang brauch ich ja nicht mehr , ist nich Seelengebunden.
Steht ja immerhin "Beim Anlegen gebunden" drauf...  und ausserdem hatte ich ihn nur paar tage getragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich also im /2 angeboten ... zu verkaufen. Da bekam ich gleich mehrere whispers und wusste nicht wie ich antworte.
Also ich das dann raus hatte wollte ich den per Post verschicken... der der ihn haben wollte war sehr ungeduldig und ich
wunderte mich wieso ich den Gegenstand nicht verschicken konnte bis der liebe Druide vom Anfang mir wieder geholfen 
hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man war das im peinlich wenn ich so zurückblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (22. März 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Du wusstest doch auch nicht alles am Anfang, selbst auf dem Maximallevel kann man noch was dazu lernen!
> 
> 
> Nun ja, mir wurde am Anfang alles sehr gut erklärt von meinem Bruder und so war ich kaum son richtiger Noob, und da war ich eh noch aufm PServer also konnte ich gar keine Inigruppen wegen mir whipen lassen ^^
> ...


----------



## Teradas (22. März 2009)

Lowblade schrieb:


> Hab mit lvl 30 bemerkt das es mehr als nur einen Skilltree gibt :>


Ich auch! War immer auf Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kubus1987 (22. März 2009)

Mein größter Faux-pas war vor 2 Wochen, da hab ich beim umskillen zur Eule gemerkt, dass ich mir die lvl80-Fähigkeiten seit Dezember noch nicht geholt hatte. YAY for Mangle (Rank 5)!


----------



## SchwarzKlang (22. März 2009)

Ich hab mal im Handel geschrieben das Chuck Norrsi ehrfürchtig bei den Aldoren und den Sehern ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War auch ziemlich peinlich^^


----------



## Fire Lord (22. März 2009)

naja hab nem pala tank au 65 erklär, was skillen bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohh und ich hab mit meiner Magierin erst auf lvl 15 gemerkt, dass es schneller geht qs zu machen als die mobs so umzubrezeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat mich auch einiges an Zeit gekostet^^

peinlich war auch als ich im wow-szene forum gefragt hab, ob es für einen fearal druiden besser ist 2 einhänder oder zweihänder zu tragen XD


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. März 2009)

Gibt ja n Haufen Leute, die Skillbäume erst recht spät entdecken. Ist mir auch passiert damals. Blizzard sollte sich den Thread auch mal durchlesen und mehr Tips ins Spiel einbauen^^


----------



## Farfalla (22. März 2009)

meine kleine schurkin, ist mal zum headnuten fröhlich auf eine mopgruppe zugelaufen, und wurde angegriffen, bis ich merkte das ich verstolenheit vergessen habe...

das war ein gelächter im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daronos (22. März 2009)

nach dem post werd ich wahrscheinlich meinen acc und meinen buffed.de-acc löschen dürfen... ich blutelfpriest neu angefangen.. erstes rollenspiel...

ich wusste wenn ich gegner töte krieg ich ep... hab cih also auch gemacht... bis level 22 als mir dann meine schwester mit nem breiten grinsen gesagt hat dass es sowas wie quests gibt... gut ok dann ging das leveln schneller... dann level 34 bibliothek.. die gruppe invt mich. darauf hin kommt folgender dialog zustande

grp: "wie bist du geskillt?"
ich: "hä? priester, sieht man doch?"
grp: " ja aber wie bist du geskillt"
ich: "ja priester!?!"
grp: "und worauf bist du geskillt? shadow oder holy?"
ich: "geskillt? was heißt das?"
grp: "ja wo du deine talente reingepackt hast"
ich: "öööhm Int und n bissi ausdauer"
grp: "is ja schön und gut aba was sind deine Talente?"
ich: "naja ich bin recht gut in English"

danach wurd ich (für mich unverständlicher weise) aus der grp gekickt... bin zu meiner schwester hab ihr das erzählt... sie lacht und erklärts mir... gott hab ich mich geschämt...

und nur zur info ich bin kein kiddie^^

LG

daronos... aber den namen werd ich jezz ändern dürfen^^


----------



## Frederico_1 (22. März 2009)

es war einmal ein paladin dem auf level 20 aufgefallen ist das es nicht so gut zum leveln ist
wenn man holy geskillt ist und mit ner 2-handwaffe rumläuft


----------



## Valinbor (22. März 2009)

Es war einmal ein neu erstellter Draenei Schamane der sich mit level 20 zurück ins Startgebiet begeben hat weil er immernoch kein Feuertotem hatte da er die Klassenquest vergessen hatte.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (22. März 2009)

ich hab damals mit meinem zwergen krieger in dun morogh gequestet und bin dann erst mit lvl 14 ( glaub ich ) nach loch modan ... ok dann da bis 20 bis ich merkte das man aus SW auch raus gehen kann!!! ( OMG^^ ) und wa rdann erstmal in westfall... naja ab da ahb ich erst gemerkt das man öfters mal die gebiete zum questen ändern kann anstatt dumm zu grinden^^


----------



## ichPWNdicke (22. März 2009)

Frederico_1 schrieb:


> es war einmal ein paladin dem auf level 20 aufgefallen ist das es nicht so gut zum leveln ist
> wenn man holy geskillt ist und mit ner 2-handwaffe rumläuft



hatte meinen ersten pala bis 50 auch nur holy gelevelt... ich find das das sehr gut ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phrazer (22. März 2009)

Farfalla schrieb:


> meine kleine schurkin, ist mal zum headnuten fröhlich auf eine mopgruppe zugelaufen, und wurde angegriffen, bis ich merkte das ich verstolenheit vergessen habe...
> 
> das war ein gelächter im ts
> 
> ...




headnuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stupidea24 (22. März 2009)

Es war ein mal ein Paladin Twink der mit lvl 30 immer noch nicht die Fertigkeit "Erlösung" hatte.

do´h


Immer als ich aufgefordert worden bin zu rezzen, musste ich immer sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry ich habs nicht 

das konnte irgendwie keiner glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (22. März 2009)

Letztens ein kleines Gespräch zwischen mir und meinem Kumpel (er ist ein 80er Pala und ich auch)

Er: Hey, lust auf Hdb Hero?
Ich: Nein, gehe jetzt zur Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (warum, weiß ich nicht mehr^^).
Er: Cool, bringste mir Symbole der Könige mit?
Ich: Häh? Die kann man bei jedem Reagenzienhändler kaufen.
Er: Ach so, man kann ja nicht alles wissen.

Lag danach 5 Minuten aufm Boden.^^


----------



## Arquilis (22. März 2009)

als kleiner level 3 tauren-jäger hatte ich mal die sinnlose idee quer durch mulgore vom stratgebiet nach thunderbluff zu laufen. auf dem weg bin ich von übermächtigen gegnern angefallen und gekillt worden. naja ich lauf zum leichnam zuruck, versuch den ruhestein zu benutzen. währenddessen werd ich wieder gekillt. das ging dann ungefähr 6 - 7 mal so und weil ich das mit dem geistheiler noch nicht gepeilt hatte, hab ich als resultat den den char gelöscht und nen neuen jäger angefangen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athlos (22. März 2009)

Mein größter Fauxpas war das ich Malygos einmal in kompletter offskillung getankt habe.
Aggro konnte ich halten nur hab ich ziemlichen Schaden gefressen. Wir kamen sogar in die 2.Phase aber dann war es Wipe.
ich skillte anschliesend um aber ich sagte erst nach dem Raid das ich in Offskillung getankt hatte.
Sie nahmen es mit Humor und ich konnte auch nur noch drüber lachen


----------



## Dunnerak (22. März 2009)

Nun ja es war einmal ein lvl 20 schurke der herrausfand, dass willenskraft nix für ihn is und außerdem dass man seinen Rucksack nich verkaufen kann

Und als ich so 3 monate wow spielte fand ich herraus, dass man mehrere chars haben kann und nich immer den einen löschen muss um nen anderen anzufangen.


----------



## Liberiana (22. März 2009)

phrazer schrieb:


> headnuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kopfnuss im Englischen = Sap


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem Magier auf lvl 26 gemerkt das man nicht auf Alles in Allen Talentbäumen Skillt weils sich gut anhärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2009)

Daronos schrieb:


> nach dem post werd ich wahrscheinlich meinen acc und meinen buffed.de-acc löschen dürfen... ich blutelfpriest neu angefangen.. erstes rollenspiel...
> 
> ich wusste wenn ich gegner töte krieg ich ep... hab cih also auch gemacht... bis level 22 als mir dann meine schwester mit nem breiten grinsen gesagt hat dass es sowas wie quests gibt... gut ok dann ging das leveln schneller... dann level 34 bibliothek.. die gruppe invt mich. darauf hin kommt folgender dialog zustande
> 
> ...


*rofl*



Dunnerak schrieb:


> Nun ja es war einmal ein lvl 20 schurke der herrausfand, dass willenskraft nix für ihn is


war mir auch peinlich als ich auf lvl ?? 90 bew 60 ausdauer und 110 wille hatte xD


----------



## IceShox (22. März 2009)

Hihi gestern im Naxx Raid bissle intensiver TV geguckt (kam was interessantes!) und nicht grossartig auffen Bossfight geachtet,
naja ich stand mit meinem Mage vor dem Add bei Thaddius und klopp so meine Tasten während ich so den Bericht im Tv verfolgte,
bis ich im Blick so mitbekomme wie ich auf die andere Seite flog xD Naja nichts passiert Eisblock im flug reingehaun und 3rd Tank schnell
übernommen, also halb so wild! Aber war trotzdem witzig mal das gefühl zubekommen die Seiten zu wechseln <.<


----------



## kingkong23 (22. März 2009)

Als mein College im Urlaub war habe ich mit seinem damals 70er Schami gespielt.
Lief gut bis ich Kara eine Rüstung mit sockelplätzen bekommen habe!
Ich renn glücklich zum AH und kaufe Steine setzt sie ein als er dann wieder kam hat er sich erstmal gefreut und dann hat er mich ausgelacht da bemerkte ich das für einen Heal schami verteidigungs wertung nich so gut ist.


----------



## Edou (22. März 2009)

DIe geschichte ist so passiert

Es war mal nen Kleines Hunterlein die Lief durch den wald mit lvl 11 oder 12 dann kam ein böser hordler und klatschte mich klatt um ih hab zu ihm geschriebn hallo du A******** warum machs du mich platt dann kam die antwort igll´zohg oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann kam nen anderer vorbei und erklärte mir also nen ally dass man sich gegenseitig nicht unterhalten kann also Horde zu ally und umgekehrt

2 da war sie so um die 50 warum hast du keine gilde (in classic noch) sie sagte was ist ne gilde ????XD aba das war eig alles


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. März 2009)

Als mir von meinem Bruder irgendwo irgendwann im Silberwald ca. lvl 12-15 gesagt hat dasses talente gab Oo
Und ich dachte mal:
Gier=Need
Bedarf=No Need
>_<
Die Stoffis haben sich geärgert als ich die Schultern mit 10 int einsackte und 2 ausd...^^

Und von jmd anders:
Er will 2 sachen von mir (Schmied)
Ja bring Mats und TG
Häääh? Was Mats?! 
ich erklärs ihm
*zur aufklärung: Es war zu wotlk zeiten arkanitchamp und n hammer rarer qualität... er nen lvl 51 hunter*
er dann so: Ich geb dir das [...Schwert des Wals] son 10g grünes schwert aus nordend^^
ich so ne das wären ja 10 ggn 500g
"Ok 10g"
Ich musste danach echt lachen^^


----------



## Balord (22. März 2009)

Naxxramas bei Flickwerk: Alles was nicht grad Tank ist springt in die grüne Suppe. Nur der Meelee Pala (meine Wenigkeit) wundert sich, warum die sich selbst schaden.
Der Kampf geht los und nach etwa 3 sekunden werde ich ge-one-hittet.

Verdammt, da war doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit lvl 40 wollte ich mir ein mount holen, hatte aber netmal genug Gold für meine Fähigkeiten. Daraufhin meinte ein Gildenmitglied ich sollte einfach Sachen im Auktionshaus verkaufen, das würde ne menge gold bringen.

"Es gibt ein Auktionshaus? oO"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Für Gnomeragan wurde ein Heiler gesucht und ich meldete mich, weil Paladine ja auch heilen können.  

Ich kam an und wurde erstmal gekickt weil ich auf Vergelter geskillt war.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2009)

> Für Gnomeragan wurde ein Heiler gesucht und ich meldete mich, weil Paladine ja auch heilen können.
> 
> Ich kam an und wurde erstmal gekickt weil ich auf Vergelter geskillt war.


lol watn dat fuer noobs ich gehe oft bk als tank mit nem frealt-heiler oder vergeleter-heiler Oo


----------



## Gerbalin (24. März 2009)

Daronos schrieb:


> nach dem post werd ich wahrscheinlich meinen acc und meinen buffed.de-acc löschen dürfen... ich blutelfpriest neu angefangen.. erstes rollenspiel...
> 
> ich wusste wenn ich gegner töte krieg ich ep... hab cih also auch gemacht... bis level 22 als mir dann meine schwester mit nem breiten grinsen gesagt hat dass es sowas wie quests gibt... gut ok dann ging das leveln schneller... dann level 34 bibliothek.. die gruppe invt mich. darauf hin kommt folgender dialog zustande
> 
> ...



mehr als geil, aber man muss zugeben das war die beste Zeit als alles noch neu war und so


----------



## thethinker (24. März 2009)

Als ich angefangen hab (weil ein Kumpel gespielt hat) bin ich zur Horde, er war Allianz - ich wusste es nicht und fand halt die Untoten am coolsten - jo ne Woche später war ich glaub ich auf Level 10 oder so und er fragt mich wie ich im Spiel heiße.. ja "thethinker" und er will mich hinzufügen zur Freundesliste, am nächsten Tag fragt er mich wann ich on war (16-18 Uhr) und er war zur selben Zeit online - und dann ist rausgekommen das ich bei der Horde war aber ich wollte den Char nicht mehr lsöchen weil das schon so lange gedauert hat ^^ also blieb ihc horde und er Allianz

Und dann meine erste Instanz, HDW, ein Schurke würfelt auf das Cape mit +Beweglichkeit und +Ausdauer

Dialog:

ich: "hey, warum würfelst du da drauf, du kannst das garnicht gebrauchen"
er: "doch"
ich: "nein das ist stoff ich will das haben"
er: "das kann jeder tragen"
ich: "ja klar, du willst das doch bloß beim händler verkaufen"
er: "nein"

dann bin ich gegangen und habe ein paar Tage später erfahren das meine ganzen Rüstungsteile mit beweglichkeit total sinnlos sind und das ich dadurch nicht schneller laufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG ^^


----------



## Gronn (24. März 2009)

Bei mir wars das ich gut 1 1/2 jahre gebraucht habe mit meinem ersten char (pala) auf 70 zu kommen


----------



## Zockerer (24. März 2009)

Ich hatte gerade gestern abend wieder ne tolle situation.
War zwar nix wo ich kacke gebaut habe aber ich finde solche sachen immer wieder geil^^

War im schlingendorntal und wollte endlich mal die Nesingway q-reihe da nachholen (bin 80er horde-retri °_°)
Und wie es so oft in dem bereich vorkommt, rennt da halt so ein 65er ally-dk rum und killt alle horde lowies.
Dann hab ich ihn halt umgeklatscht das er die in ruhe questen lässt und habe selber weiter gequestet (tiger suchen und killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Da bemerkte ich das der dk mir folgte und die ganze zeit auf max range blieb und er hatte die "gruppenführer-krone".
Da war mir sofort klar: Aha, gleich kommt sein 80er kumpel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und keine 5 minuten später kommt da halt son 80er fury angegurkt und meint er müsste mich hauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also der warri und der dk prügeln so schön auf mir rum....als warri fast down war rannte der dk weg und der warri wollte auch flüchten, hab ihn eingeholt und gekillt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der dk war nichtmehr zu sehen.

Das  einzige doofe von mir war (was ich danach erst bemerkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Ich hab den warri mit aktivierte taxi aura und dem siegel der weisheit gekillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (24. März 2009)

War als Priester in einer Instanz und habe die anderen Gruppenmitglied beschwört, dass man Gruppenmitglieder nicht wiederbeleben kann, wenn sie ihren Geist freigelassen haben. Als sie es mir dann jedoch zum 10. mal sagten, ich auf den Kadavar und nicht auf das Gruppensymbol klickte und es funktionierte war das doch recht unangenehm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschator1 (24. März 2009)

Wüsste es damals mit meinen Druiden auch nicht , dass man mit Gestaltenwandel sheept wegmacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (24. März 2009)

Ich selber hab kein mist gebaut ^^ abr einen freund wir waren Obsi 25 er war aufgeregt war sein erster nordend raid also lief er meistens in jeden boss und mob odr und auch den lieben Sartha^^ haben gelacht also wars nicht so schlimm


----------



## Plaigor (24. März 2009)

Es gab mal einen kleinen Blutelfmagier damals lv 29 der immernoch fröhlich durch die gegend streifte und alles versuchte umzuklatschen bis ich vor hdw stand und nicht wusste was das für ein komisches tor war und warum das so wirbelte also sagte ich was isn das und in der nähe war eine kleine grp von anderen blutelfen und ich bekamm eine gildeneinladung ich hatte ka was das is und klickte ersma auf ja dann kammen ca 20 hallos und willkomen dann schrieb der leader mich an das die Gilde Soladten der Sin dorai eine reine blutelfengilde werden sollte naja dachte ich ok ca 2 wochen später unser member war2 wochen off und ich schreibe ihn an er schreib ja ja ja sry gibt mir lead von der gilde und geht off wenige minuten später >Name< existiert nicht länger so war ein lv32er noob mage leader einer raidgilde geworden 

(jaja rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten )


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. März 2009)

Aschator1 schrieb:


> Wüsste es damals mit meinen Druiden auch nicht , dass man mit Gestaltenwandel sheept wegmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das wusste ich damals auch nicht. erfahren hab ich das montags und mittwochs kam der patch, wo man aus sheep nicht mehr rauskam...


----------



## TeleiaIleana (24. März 2009)

nun ja, es begab sich vor ca 11 Monaten,
da wurde eine kleine Jägerin erstellt.

Recht schnell hatte sie Skillbaum erkannt und ach, welche Werte sie brauchte.
Auch ein Tierchen nannte sie schon früh ihr Eigen.

Als sie dann ein weing größer war -
und in einer Wüste in ein Piratenversteck musste 
*Tanaris - Mast und Schotbruch*
hat ihr ein netter andrer Jäger erklärt, das man sein Tier auch zuerst auf den  gegner hetzen kann
und NICHT erst anschießen muss.

Noch später *und nu wird es richtig peinlich*
erfuhr sie dann, das sie in Donnerfels die Fähigkeit erlernen könne,
Armbrüste zu benutzen.
*das war, als in Burg Hero die Armbrust droppte-
und mir mehr oder minder trotz Protest aufgezwungen wurde -
da ich sie nicht nutzen konnte....*
Bis dato hatte ich 90% der Zeit mit Bögen geschossen
und die andren 10% mit einem Gewehr, wobei ich das auch erst in Nordend gelevelt habe -
fand *und finde* die Bögen so viel stylischer zur Blutelfe....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ja zum Glück genug Leute,
die mich auslachen, nur um dann zu helfen....


----------



## Elfmeterschuetze (24. März 2009)

hab mir leicht angetrunken spät an einem samstagabend mal gesagt: du bist jäger, was willst du mit kürschner? dann war ich nur noch lederverarbeiter aber auch verzauberer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man war das ein böses erwachen am nächsten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makhral (25. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lol watn dat fuer noobs ich gehe oft bk als tank mit nem frealt-heiler oder vergeleter-heiler Oo



Bitte WAS ? oO


----------



## Terrordromgirl (25. März 2009)

Hmm mein größter Fehltritt war als ich nachdem ich 2 Jahre Horde gezockt hab aus reiner gewohnheit mit meinem damals noch recht jungen Nachtelf freudestrahlend richtung Wegekreuz rannte und mich nur wunderte wieso die Wachen so oberfreundlich in meine Richtung kamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eins hab ich damals gelernt ein Druide kann verdammt schnell laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkró (25. März 2009)

richtig geil leute, richtig geil!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir fällt leider kein wirklich nennenswerter fauxpas ein. allerdings hatte ich das große glück, von meinem besten kollegen in WoW eingeführt zu werden, der (vor 2 jahren) schon über ein jahr gespielt hat. somit blieben mir dinge wie ein nicht bemerkter skilltree, unbekanntes auktionshaus oder das ignorieren von qs erspart.

wobei, doch... 

ich hab bei meinem ersten char (n811 hunter) auch immer sehr gern +wille genommen, reggt ja so schön. ich glaub auf lvl 40 oder so hab ich dann auch "aspekt der viper" für mich entdeckt xD

mittlerweile spiel ich nen tauren krieger und bin als mt (auch und vor allem in rnd-grp)sehr gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  2 jahre erfahrung machen sich doch bemerkbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem lustig was dem ein oder anderen so passiert is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg tokkró


----------



## Dontaurus (25. März 2009)

Als ich vor 3 Jahren einen Testaccount anfing, und mein Arbeitskollege mir frecherweise n brief schickte mit Taschen und etwas Gold... musste ich feststellen, dass ich da so vor nem leeren Briefkasten stand. Also weil man muss ja den Inhalt haben wollen unbedingt - Account halt vollwertig gemacht. Freute mich über den Inhalt des Briefkastens dann.
Mit 10 musste ich feststellen, das Darnassus ja sowas von nem Baum is... weil runtergefallen. Irgendwann mal die Leiche gefunden und stand aufm Ast - witzigerweise fiehl mir danach erst ein, dass man sich ja auch beim Geistheiler hätte wiederbeleben können. Naja.

Oder noch peinlicher...mein Mage freute sich an seinem Stab des Jordan. Dann wollte sie sich Zauberöl drauftun - und verwechselte des glatt mit Entzaubern...Stab futsch. Dank eines GM bekam der Mage den Gottseidank wieder - und die  entzauberten Materialien durfte sie auch behalten.

Nun gut, vlt. fällt mir später noch ein Schwank aus meiner Jugend ein.


----------



## CorDiaz (25. März 2009)

ich hatte zu beginn nur einen test acc, den gabs damals zusammen mit der warcraft 3 expansion dazu. 
ich also client geladen account erstellt (was mich schon zur verzweiflung gebracht hat weil beides vor knapp 4 jahren etwa einen tag dauerte (isdn ftw)
abgesehen von meiner latenz und meinen anfänglichen problemen mit der kamera passierte das:

ich hab so mit lvl 10 vor mich hin gequestet und einen netten krieger lvl 30 getroffen der mich ein bischen durch diverse mob gruppen gezogen hat.
nach einigen dieser mob gruppen musste ich verkaufen gehen da meine taschen voll waren und der krieger net wie er war hat mir etwa 20g gegeben damit ich mit größere taschen kaufen konnte... alles soweit so schön, wäre das nicht ein test acc gewesen. und 30g sind mit eben lvl 30 einiges an gold gewesen.
mir hat das spiel gefallen und ich habs mir gekauft. den testacc hab ich nie mehr gespielt, und den krieger hab ich auch nichtmehr gesehen. aber im nachhinein (also knappe 4 jahre später) denke ich das hätte nicht sein müssen XD


----------



## Helto (25. März 2009)

ich war bis zu meinem 5. hdw run überzeugt, dass man auch alleine porten kann, wenn man nur den castbalken komplett durchlaufen lässt, man müsste mich nur mal lassen^^


----------



## Xarnia (25. März 2009)

also als ich damal meinen ersten hcar erstellte lief vorerst alles ziemlich gut bis ich in teldrassil hinten die silberne spinne töten musste ....dort bin ich hinten den abhang hinunter gestüzt, ok ich kannte es schon zu sterben .....also hin zum mittm geist zum leichnma aber an dem kam ich nicht ran also habe ich den char gelöscht und neu angefang , dann hatte mich ein kumpel(mage) und noch n mage(beide gnome) durch dm gezogen , man sah das lustig aus wie die da hin und her sprangen , ich begriff zwar gar nix aber egal^^......dann erwähnt ich im gilden chat mal das ich ALLE quests machen wil und alle waren aber lachen , ich war stinkend sauer denn ich wusste ja nicht was ich da sagte .....naja irgendwann verlies mich die lust am spiel weil ichs nich begriffn hab aber n paar mon später erstellte ich wieder mit nem freund n krieger, irgendwann kamen wir zu den dm dort gingen wir mehrmals rein (immer hattn die was zum meckern wie ich tankte) von wegn rüssi zerreissn , SOWAS HAB ICH NICHT....ok irgendwann hab ich gemerkt das ich das doch hab *gg* und kurz vorher war ich das erstemal in sturmwind man hab ich diese stadt bewundert , so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur den ausgang fand ich nicht =O, ich fragte im gildenchat und es kam auch n großer char der mir rausgeholfen hat ,das ich hätte auf die map schauen könn fiehl mir erst später ein aber die anderen kamen ja auch nicht auf diese glorreiche idee*g*


----------



## XxEldorianxX (25. März 2009)

Also ich war mal im AH am rumstreifen und habe eine tasche bemerkt...eine 32 platz seelentasche...für gerade mal 95g..hatte mich riesig gefreut das es einen deppen damals gab der die so günstig reingestellt hat und hab uch groß im TS damit geprahlt...bis sie mir gesagt haben das man als Dudu keine seelentasche verwenden kann -.- naja dachte ich mir nagut die war so günstig da drinne die kannste teuer wieder verkaufen...als ich die tasche bekam und dsie ins AH setzen wollte waren schon mehrere angebote für 60g drinne...das war peinlich und durfte mir das noch lange anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lons (25. März 2009)

was mir einmal passiert ist war dass ich (lvl11) mit einem freund (lvl 41) (durch dem ich angefangehab wow zu zocken) in der dm war alles gut und schön 
bis zu dem bereich wo die bucht ist (Handlanger Pein) er geht afk und kommt zu dem rechner an dem ich sitz ich schau mich so um und sehe die truhe (aus der sich pein in der phase 2 die äxte holt...) ich nur zu ihm hey cool ne kiste er schau nicht hin und sagt dann hol sie dir ich lauf hin und hab natürlich pein und seine schurken gepullt  ich sag dann nur noch autsch ... der hunter und ich tot... 

ich war lvl 48 oder so und der wisper kommt so 
A) hey du 
ich) ja was will ein 60er von mir? (ich kannte das shift klick system bereits^^) 
A) kannst du mir bitte eine frage beantworten?
ich) sofern ich die antwort weiss gern...
A) kannst du mir bitte sagen was das rote mänchen auf der rechten seite ist???
ich) hmm... frag mal im /2 (ich wusste es aber wenn ein lvl 60er nen lvl 48er fragt ist es schon etwas daneben...)

darauf fragte er im /2 ja das gelächter war nicht mehr auszuhalten...


BC war schon da und wir haben uns entschlossen einer freundin mit ihrer klassenQ zu helfen...
also der inv war da wir zu 3t (der tank unsere liebe kleine nachwuchsheilerin und ich als heiler/dd)
da läuft am eingang wo der portstein ist ein krieger (lvl 51) herum und versucht sich an den elite mobs 
worauf wir im ts klar besprochen haben ihm zu helfen falls er mit möchte ...
ich frage ihn willst du mitkommen ? er ja bitte ich komm ja nicht mal bis zum eingang...
gut wir inven ihn gehen rein beginnen haben fasst alle troll"bosse" down als ne afk püinkelpause angesagt wurde...
ich hab mich mit unserer kleinen unter halten als ich so draufkomm schau dir doch mal den krieger an gesagt getan ich hab das fenster offen und seh kopf stoff +heal.. okey ich schau weiter als ich plötzlich seher er hat nur stoff leder und schwere rüssi an alles mit heal+ drauf ich spreche ihn darauf an und frage warum er so sein equit "gewählt" hat darauf kam die antwot ich will ja tank sein ich brauch das +heal dass ich mehr heilung bekomme....
da er gildenlos war haben wir ihn in die gilde geladen ca 2 monate dannach haben wir ne Kara stammgruppe aufgemacht mit ihm als exzellenten tank...

lg


----------



## Laberede (25. März 2009)

Zockerer schrieb:


> Das  einzige doofe von mir war (was ich danach erst bemerkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Versteh ich nicht. Bitte erläutern. Oder war das nur Geprotze ?

...

1) Hab mich in DM immer gewundert warum ich das Schaaf nicht totkriege. Das war dann meine letzte Ini bis 70.
Durch viel lesen hats dann auf 70 aber geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Hab meinen Zauberstab aus Burg Utgarde gesplittert. 
Naja, 3 Runs später hatte ich ihn wieder.

3) Hab erst vor ein paar Wochen vollständig kapiert wie die Portsteine funktionieren - wenn schon jemand dranstand hab ich lustig noch selber auf den Stein, statt auf seine Bubble geklickt.

4) Belehrungsresistenter Dauerwipe beim Versuch Tausendwinter zu Fuß über die Klippen zu verlassen. Einmal bin ich auch so liegengeblieben, daß GM mich wiederbeleben mußte.

5) Da ich beim Leveln dank Leerwandler kein Fear brauchte, bin ich jetzt erst dabei so ganz langsam die Möglichkeiten von Fear im PvP zu entdecken.

6) das Beste kommt bestimmt noch...


----------



## Allysekos (25. März 2009)

Es war ein kleiner Schurke
ich hab nur bei Stufe 40 kapiert,dass ich schleichen kann^^


----------



## Allysekos (25. März 2009)

Und  mit steinen auch so,ich klickte bis levl 40 immer an Stein,nicht an Portal^^


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Mir sind auch solche ähnlichen sachen passiert:

Ich wusste nicht würklich was eine Instanz ist geschweige Raid....
Ich habe Tanks,Heiler, und DD immer vertauscht...(also ich wusste nicht für was die drei sachen sind so)
hab anfangs meine sksillpunkte auf holy gesetzt und mit demm skill hochgelevelt....naja
ich finde es zwar nicht so peinlich.....

Aber als Tank sollte mann dann doch wissen welches ziel ist des first Target,ich habe es mit denn syms nie gehabt...
ich dachte ich wäre sau gutlol, dabei wahr ich doch die ganze zeit nen Noob und kamm in dem spiel nicht klar...
Fackt ist,ich denke mir es siund so typische fehltritte bei neueinsteigern ;DD

<------Nu hab ich es gecheckt xD


----------



## Ademos14 (25. März 2009)

Lustig war auch als ich damals bei Gruul ne Schamihose erwürfelt hab (Ich war Jäger)... Dann erschien "natürlich" zig mal im Chat das Wort Pethealequip... xD


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Lustig war auch als ich damals bei Gruul ne Schamihose erwürfelt hab (Ich war Jäger)... Dann erschien "natürlich" zig mal im Chat das Wort Pethealequip... xD



Versuchen kann mann es ja ;P


----------



## Ademos14 (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Versuchen kann mann es ja ;P



Es war ja keine Absicht... XP Naja egal sah trotzdem schick aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duciducduc (25. März 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein kleiner Pala namens Arkoras, der wusste erst ab level 40 wozu die Bubble und der Ruhestein wirklich gedacht sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha der war gut XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

xD kann ich mir vorstellen,Hunter mit Schamiequipt hehe,ne mal erlich mir ist soas auch schon passiert halt in Obsi haben die T7,5 handschuhe für Pala gedroppt alle haben gepasst und ich mach Bedarf drauf(ich sage dazu ich wahr neu in der Gilde),so und nachdem sich alle erst mal gewundert haben wo die dinger sind habe ich natürlich gesagt das iich die hab,und hab erst mal was ärger bekommen,natürlich hat mir keiner von denen gesagt das sie mit dem dkp punktesystem arbeiten...naja ich konnte mich drauf einstellen die dinger wieder abzugeben,dabei wahr die Freude doch so groß,mußte natürlich nen Ticket schreiben damit die Teile am richtigen besitzer kommen....

Hab zwar nicht aufn schami equipt gewürfelt...Aber es ist doch ne doofe situation ;D


----------



## Slaystation (25. März 2009)

so sachen ausm ganz frühen anfang.
mein erster char war damals auf nem pvp-server, und mein questkollege mit mage hatte schlechte laune... er sah also von weitem nen 46er hunter, und blinzelte sich in die richtung (anmerkung: sein firemage und meine shadowpriest waren lvl 37...) und ich sagte (wir saßen 1 tisch auseinander): du wirst doch wohl nicht!... und es machte määääh (das hunterpet war gesheept) naja, den hunter downgemacht, weitergequestet (schlingendorntal). auf einmal staken paar pfeile in mir drin und ich meinte: wo krieg ich denn soviel dmg her? naja, fleißig weggeheilt, umgeguggt, und richtig: der hunter kam um sich zu rächen. es machte määäh nachdem ich meinen mage drauf aufmerksam machte, unser mob war tot, danach der hunter... schon klasse so ne RL-kommunikation ^^

kurz darauf noch die quest mit den knochenhalsketten... mage mußte kurz afk (wir hatten uns abseits gesetzt), und liefen aus unserer deckung raus... und waren gespickt mit speeren. er nur noch: das überleben wir nicht...  ich: schnauze und mach dmg! naja. irgendwie haben wirs geschafft...

naja. fehler passieren mir heutzutage eher wenige... als tank kann ich die aggro meist gut halten (es sei denn es fliegt mal wieder ein pfeil sonstwohin), als heal macht meine ex-shadow auch ihren job, und die eule is sowieso imbär...

kritisch wirds nur wenn ich länger einen char spiele ^^
naja... immer ganz lustig wenn man derzeit den palatwink am liebsten spielt, dann doch mal wieder mit main (eule) in ini oder raid ist und man vergißt was und wo der BR is... und man (nach halbstündigem rumlasern) drauf angesprochen meint: ey, mein pala kann doch keinen battlerezz...


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. März 2009)

Also, ich hab echt schon viel Mist gebaut *lol* ...

Ich war vor langer Zeit das erste Mal in Karazhan ... Und bei Arans Schemen hab ich irgendeinen Teil von "in den Flammenkreisen nicht bewegen" nicht verstanden ... 3 Wipes auf meine Kosten ^^

Und neulich in Naxx, auch nach einem Wipe ... Alle laufen ... Wir sind kurz vor der Mobgruppe, an der wir zuvor (nicht durch mich^^) gewiped sind ... Ich habe "Auto-Laufen" an ... Es laggt ... Im TS schon "Waaaaagi ! Bleib stehen !" ... Einer ruft schon "Leeeeeeeeroy" ^^ ...
Lag vorbei ... Was für ein Pull *rofl*


----------



## Imagino (25. März 2009)

Immer wieder nett, der thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einer meiner Fauxpässe

Anfangstage von WoW, mein erster Char, ein Nachtelf ... natürlich: Jäger, kommt nach Auberdine, levelt trotz vieler Tode durch die immer wieder eindringenden (verdammten) Hordler bis ca. lvl 15.

Das war so ungerecht!

Da erschallt an der Dunkelküste der Aufruf: Raid auf Crossroads, wer will mit?

Nachdem sich schon eine ziemlich große Gruppe zusammengefunden hatte, dachte ich mir: Mit so vielen Leuten, da kann ja nichts schief gehen, da gehste mal mit. (Ich bin nicht mehr sicher, ob ich damals schon wusste, wie man sich in ne raidgruppe einladen lässt). Also immer hinter der Meute her und per Diashow durchs Eschental. Die ersten schlimmen Verluste gabs dann am Grenzübergang ins Brachland. 

Das war sooo gemein!

Damals gabs auch noch nicht so viele Friedhöfe und die meisten unserer Toten kamen uns auf dem Weg nach XR wieder entgegen, natürlich mit dem Wiederauferstehungs-Debuff.

Dann vor XR das nächste Problem, verdammt, ich konnte außer den Wachen (für mich waren das BOSSE) erst mal niemanden angreifen. Nachdem die NPC's unsere ohnehin geschwächte Truppe heftig verprügelt hatten, wurden auch die Hordespieler aktiv und gaben uns den Rest.

Unfair! Unfair! Unfair! 

Natürlich war auch die Rückkehr zum Körper nicht wirklich von Erfolg gekrönt und so gab ich nach vielen Versuchen auf, stand mitten in der Nacht auf, startete das Spiel, belebte mich wieder, schlich mich durchs feindliche Land zurück nach Auberdine. Ruhestein? Höh?

Ich hab damals nur deshalb keinen GM angerufen, weil ich gedacht hab, dass unser Raidleiter, der mit (boooaaah) Level 40 und auf einer Ziege reitend ja selber einer gewesen sein müsste und dann fänden die das wohl ok.

Nicht verkneifen konnte ich mir in meinem Frust aber einen heftigen Wayne-thread im offiziellen Blizz-Forum, für den ich dann auch noch mehrfach übelst gepwned wurde. Allerdings konnte ich mir aus den Antworten (und durch meine Wut-Tränen) dann doch noch ein paar Erkenntnisse über Spielgrundlagen auf einem PvP-Server herauslesen.


----------



## Apuh (25. März 2009)

Imagino schrieb:


> Ich hab damals nur deshalb keinen GM angerufen, weil ich gedacht hab, dass unser Raidleiter, der mit (boooaaah) Level 40 und auf einer Ziege reitend ja selber einer gewesen sein müsste und dann fänden die das wohl ok.


Woher hattest du den die Tel.-Nummer vom GM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knalltuet (25. März 2009)

Ich hatte auch so nen Anfangs-Self-DAU-Erlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mit Level 23 in ne Gruppe für das Verlies geladen worden.
Da wurde ich freundlich drum gebeten meinen Void herauszuholen...

Ich: Meinen was?
Spieler: Na, deinen Blauen Sack...der soll mittanken?
Ich: Du sprichst in Rätseln, was soll das sein.
Spieler: ^^ .....aber den Wichtel hast du?
Ich: Ja, den kann ich stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er war zu mir dann so freundlich zu erklären "Wo ich den blauen Sack"
bekomme. Die Quest dazu hatte ich ja schon, aber wusste nicht dass
die Hexenmeister-Quest so wichtig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tp_ (25. März 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> 10 Sekunden, das ist etwa doppelt soviel Zeit wie man damals gebraucht hat um einen Stoffi vernünftig außeinanderzunehmen.



Ein im PvP gut gespielter Magier hat alle Zeit der Welt zum casten, auch 10 Sekunden wenn es sein muss. Und den Stoffi in 5 Sekunden auseinander zu nehmen, schaffst Du nur wenn er oom ist.


----------



## Cali75 (25. März 2009)

Es war einmal eine kleine Paladina, die hat erst mit Mitte 20 mitbekommen, dass es ein Auktionshaus gibt und man das Erz nicht beim Händler verkloppt *kopf auf tischkante*

Palas forever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Oh Gott bin ich froh, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin, die sich wie ein Depp beim ersten Char angestellt hat - Ich danke euch allen...


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Belehrungsresistenter Dauerwipe beim Versuch Tausendwinter zu Fuß über die Klippen zu verlassen. Einmal bin ich auch so liegengeblieben, daß GM mich wiederbeleben mußte.



Joa kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nur Blöd wenn man Bubble anmacht man trozdem Stirb den Debuff hat Bubble Cd hat und ein Gm dich dann rezzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (25. März 2009)

Erstes Mal Flammenschlund ....

Ich wurde geportet und als es einen Wipe gab, rannten wir hinein. Ich fand die Karte von OG damals sooo verwirrend, dass ich nicht hingefunden hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, dann wurde ich gerezzt ; )


----------



## BlenD (25. März 2009)

Mein gößter fehler war das ich mit meinem 1rsten char das 1te mal im PvP mit 19 war und mir gedacht habe, wieso ich alle andren so locker down bekommen!
Bis ich dann mal aufs level geguckt habe von den andern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Das war gaaaannnz am anfang von wow, wos noch lannng keien PvP twinks etc gab)

Und mein 2ter war das ich mit level 34 nen Epic beim händler verkauft habe (me<--Mage)
war der 44er epicbogen, und dachte 3g beim händler wären viel gewessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Dachte bis ca Level 10 (ok, selbst für nen absoluten WoW-Neuling sind das max. 2-4 Stunden Spielzeit), WoW wäre ziemlich langweilig. Mob auswählen, angreifen, warten bis er tot ist. Dann sagte mir ein Gildenkollege, da gäbs so Buttons, die man im Kampf drücken kann. Der ständig volle rote Wutbalken wäre zumindest ein Indiz fürs Nichtklicken.

Recht hatte er! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mit 80 [Eisenfaust] geskillt. Später in ne Ini... nach dem dritten Trashmob hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich noch immer unbewaffnet kämpfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Raid [Für die Allianz] - auf dem Weg nach OG fragt mich einer, ob ich vielleicht was dabei hätte, was nen bissel mehr Schaden macht als die angelegte Angel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS. Netter Threat und gut zu lesen, dass es auch Leute gibt, die nicht schon auf Level 1 krass-imba-epic-onehitter waren :-)


----------



## Kujon (25. März 2009)

grad kürzlich, halle der blitze hero (oder wars stein?! hmm...ka^^). waren im raum von loki, als plötzlich alle anderen gruppenmitglieder in die wand rannten. hmm...monsterlag bei allen, wie sich im ts-dialog dann herausstellte. für die anderen rannte ich auch in die wand, ich konnte aber meinen char noch frei bewegen. nach 3 min. noch immer keine besserung, die kumpels rannten noch immer in die wand.

da meine ich so scherzhaft im ts: so, alle bereit? ich pulle (bin druidentank, ich darf das xD - und wie gesagt, ich konnte ja meinen char frei bewegen, nur die anderen rannten in die wand...und abgesehen davon ging ich nach so langer zeit eh davon aus, dass die iniserver wiedermal abgekackt sind, also was solls^^)

renne also in normalform bis vor loki und kam dann auch direkt vor seinem thron an - ohne zu pullen. renne noch ein paar mal um den thron und kommentiere das auch im ts. naja, server ist eh abgekackt, also haue ich den mal mit meinem stab. gesagt getan, haue den ein paar mal, gepullt wurde er aber noch nicht (wie auch, server sind ja abgekackt und inzwischen sind gut 5 min. vergangen)

dann macht es: zriiiiinggggggzischhhhhhhhbummmmmdrrrrrrrrrrbrrrrrrrrdriiiiing und ihr könnt euch denken, was dann passierte^^

da stand ich also vor dem boss und haute den mit meinem stab^^ er rächte sich natürlich sofort und killte mich mit nur zwei schlägen - zum shiften kam ich gar nicht mehr. (für die gruppe sah das noch viel lustiger aus - vom locker flockigen in die wand rennen habe ich mich zu loki gebeamt und mich in wenigen sekunden töten lassen - naja, ferals sind vom aussterben bedroht, jetzt wisst ihr auch warum...suizid-bären^^)

war aufjedenfall mein lustigster, wenn auch nicht ganz freiwilliger suizid^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

es war einmal ein kleiner stufe 13 heal priester... der mit stufe 13 bemerkte das er auch attacken hatte und sich nicht nur heilen konnte und mit dem kolben zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

ps.: der charakter is noch immer auf stufe 13 ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> es war einmal ein kleiner stufe 13 heal priester... der mit stufe 13 bemerkte das er auch attacken hatte und sich nicht nur heilen konnte und mit dem kolben zuschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das muss ja Wochen gedauert haben, eh der auf 13 war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (25. März 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Erstes Mal Flammenschlund ....
> 
> Ich wurde geportet und als es einen Wipe gab, rannten wir hinein. Ich fand die Karte von OG damals sooo verwirrend, dass ich nicht hingefunden hab
> 
> ...




hihi, das kenne ich auch, nur das ich ein Ally bin *g

lg


----------



## Tomratz (25. März 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Bitte erläutern. Oder war das nur Geprotze ?
> 
> 4) Belehrungsresistenter Dauerwipe beim Versuch Tausendwinter zu Fuß über die Klippen zu verlassen. Einmal bin ich auch so liegengeblieben, daß GM mich wiederbeleben mußte.



Hab das auch probiert und dank meiner Fähigkeit "Levitieren" den Absturz verhindern können.
Bin also heil rausgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bariis (25. März 2009)

Ich habe mit einem Mage auf alli seite angefangen und ich dachte bis lvl 12 - 15 wenn die rüstung rot ist , ist es erst vollkommen.
Mit LvL 11 hab ich mich verlaufen im Dämmerwald und konnte mit meinem Ruhestein noch nix anfangen, 
mit lvl 12 war ich das erstemal in WS das war irgendwie geil. 
Zudem würde mir mit lvl 22 das würfeln beigebracht^^


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hab das auch probiert und dank meiner Fähigkeit "Levitieren" den Absturz verhindern können.
> Bin also heil rausgekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich dachte mal es geht auch ohne leviieren. Richtung Scholazar ist unten ein See wo man reinspringen kann. Zumindest dachte ich das, aber leider ladet man einige Meter vorm Wasser auf dem Strand xD


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (25. März 2009)

Der Thread ist Top ^^

Habe nach nem helaben Jahr lvl 70 einen Mage aus der Gilde gefragt, wo man Verwandlung: Schwein herbekommt ^^


----------



## Sino123 (25. März 2009)

Hm bis lv 20 hab ich immer bedarf gemacht..ich dachte ich hatte einfach nur glück beim würfeln


----------



## Twinser (25. März 2009)

Es war mal ein pala namens twinser der grad angefangen hatte zu spielen.
Er wusste nicht was tanken heißt und als er gefragt wurde ob er einer sei hat er immer mit "ja" geantwortet und es doch geschafft mit einem 2h schwert zu tanken ^^
und skillbäume erst mit lv 30 ca enddeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gab noch mehr : wusste nicht was bedarf und gier ist ^^ einmal im dämemrwald verlaufen folge ----> char gelöscht neuen erstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja jeder fängt mal an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (25. März 2009)

Naja, Ich weiß nicht ob es ein "Fauxpas" ist aber ich war in meiner WOW Zeit immer "gelbe Zahlen" süchtig mit meinem Schurke und hab jedesmal gegen mehrere Gegner "Klingenwirbel" angeschmissen wenn es ready war...naja und beim raiden mit "Sheep" ist das dann doof wenn in diesem "Stasi-Mage-Addon" jedesmal steht "Der Schurke hat mit tödlichem Gift das Schaf rausgehauen!"...Gab immer Anschiss von der Raidleitung bis die es irgendwann aufgegeben habe und ich mein "Rausgehauenes Sheep" alleine tanken durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ging aber auch "fast" immer gut aus für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ansonsten hatte ich bis 70 "Lockpicking" nicht geskilled und musste peinlich irgendwann nachskillen gehen! Genau das selbe auch mit "Verbänden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Naja, aber beim zweiten Char war Ich dann schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Am Anfang dieses Fred´s hat irgendwer was von Teldrassil geschrieben, runterspringen sterben und seine Leiche suchen...das ist mir auch passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Mittlerweile bin Ich aber ein ganz guter Schurke weil WOW inaktiv jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Malyce (25. März 2009)

Ich habe den kompletten 70er Content mit meinem Schami geheilt, anschließend mit Lichking auf Enhancer geskillt, was ich auch jetzt im 80er Content noch bin. Und es kam halt so, das ich nebenbei auch Heilerkram abgegriffen habe und das 2nd-Heal-Equip so gut ist, dass ich auch Problemlos auf Heal skillen kann um Raiden zu gehen (need Dual-Skill endlich  ).

Beim 1. mal umskillen auf Heal haben wir uns alle gewundert, warum bei meinen Heals nicht viel rumgekommen ist. Nach 2 weiteren IDs hat sich mein Bruder den Schami geschnappt um bisschen Hero-Ini zu heilen und war beim Trainer. Ich habe doch tatsächlich vergessen die Heal-Spells mit zu lernen (betreffend Erdschild und Springflut). Das waren gut 2k Heilung die mir flöten gegangen sind. Mein Bruder hat es sich natürlich NICHT nehmen lassen, beim nächsten Raid diesen Fauxpas im TS bei versammelter Manschaft anzusprechen, nachdem  die sich wunderten warum ich mit gleichem Equip wesentlich besser Heiler als vorher 

-.-

selfowned


----------



## Manaori (25. März 2009)

Och, da fällt mir so einiges ein. Zwar hat mir meine Schwester die wichtigsten Dinge erklärt.. aber es war eben nicht genug :>

So hatte mal eine kleine Blutelf Priesterin auf Level 24 die hervorragende Idee, man könnte ja eine Abkürzung ins Arathi Hochland nehmen, statt von Tarrens Mühle aus zu laufen - denn aus irgendeinem Grund hatte sie den Flugpunkt noch nicht. Die Abkürzung sah dann so aus: osten von Tirisfal - westliche Pestländer. da sah sie schon die ersten Gegner, die merkwürdiger weise rote Fragezeichen als Levelangabe hatten. Nuja, die kleine Priesterin war zwar beunruhigt, dachte sich aber, solange sie auf dem Weg bliebe, könne ihr nichts passieren. Nur führte der Weg sie in die Ruinen von Andorhal (oder wie die hießen...) Och, das war ein schöner Schreck, als auf einmal ne Meeenge Ghouls und Skelette sie begrüßt haben? 
Aber die Priesterin ließ sich natürlich nicht abschrecken... nach vieeeelen Toden und einigem Gelächter in der Gruppe, in der sie zu dem Zeitpunkt war, hat sie sogar den Weg ins Arathihochland gefunden.. um prompt in die Stadt der Menschen reinzulaufen. 
Danach ging sie ins Schlingendorntal zum questen und hat die Pestländer nieeee mehr betreten. 

Selbige Priesterin ist inzwischen Stufe 80 und abwechselnd Heilerin und Shadow... und aht erst vor seeeeehr kurzer zeit erfahren, dass Trefferwertung für einen DD doch recht wichtig ist.. Als sie sich gewundert hat,w arum die Gedankenkontrolle beim Instrukteur in Naxx hero so selten trifft. *hust*

Selbige Priesterin hat sich auch das t7,5 Heileritem.. die Handschuhe gekauft, weil ihr die Stats besser gefallen haben. Dann kam eben das mit der Trefferwertung.. uhm, ja. 

Immer noch die selbe Priesterin woltle sich, während sie aufs schnelle Fliegen sparte, mal den Rotdrachen des Wyrmruhpaktes angucken - oh scheiße, wieso fehlen 1,6k gold?! 
Der GM war so nett, den Kauf rückgängig zu machen. 

Auch hat selbige Priesterin gerne mal wipes in Raids verursacht. Beim ersten Mal hat sie es beim Rat der Illidari zu gut mit dem Rezzen gemeint.. nun ja, seitdem reggt die Gruppe außerhalb des Tors. Und letztens war sie im Obsidiansanktum.. nach einem Wipe bei Sartharion und einem Drachen lief sie voller Freude zu ihren KOllegen.. und lief... und scheuchte die Katze weg, die es sich vor dem Bildschirm gemütlich gemacht hatte... und wunderte sich, dass der Drache sie gefressen hat. 

Dann hatte diese Priesterin noch eine kleine Schwester, eine Tankadina, die mit einer anderen gruppe in den Flammenschlund ging, allerdings zur Heilung eingeladen wr. Nunja, der Tank war erst level 10, sie level 18, darum erbot sie sich zum Wohle der Gruppe, selbst zu tanken. Daraufhin fragte die anwesende Priesterin nur, wer sie dann bitte heilen solle, weil sie dazu nicht in der Lage sei wegen shadow Skillung.. als ich ihr versucht habe zu erklären, dass man auch als Shadow bis locker level 78 in den Instanzen heilen kann (für alle Flamer - ich habe es selbt ausprobiert. Wenn der Tankw as kann, ist das kein Problem.).. daraufhinw ar die Gruppe auf einmal weg. ^^ 


Und ist es ein Fauxpas, wenn selbige Paladina als RP-lerin auf einem RP-Server mit dem Wams des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs durch Unterstadt läuft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir fällt sicher noch mehr ein... und wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten, ich hab Kopfweh und keine Lust, alles auszubessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Kürzlich sind zwei 80er in Gnomegeran verreckt... ich war einer davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tatsächlich kann einem auch in ner Low-Ini noch was zum Verhängnis werden, hier wars die Sprengmeisterin.
Wollten eigentlich nur Seide oder sowas farmen gehen, die Rep-Kosten waren wahrscheinlich höher, als der gesamte Loot.


----------



## Eism@n (25. März 2009)

zwar nicht mein fauxpas aber von einem gildenmember:

wir das erste mal naxx 10er. 9 aus gilde und ein bekannter von uns aus anderer gilde (kannte naxx schon)

so wir fleißig umgenietet. bis dahin ohne große probleme fürs erste mal.
dann standen wir bei grobbulus...
tank macht seine aufgabe wunderbar, zieht den schön langsam an der wand durch den raum. die anderen versuchen fleißig die giftwolken an ordentlichen plätzen zu verteilen.
bei manchen klappts bei manchen nicht... grund? die giftwolke löste nicht nach den üblichen sekunden aus, sondern oft sofort oder nach kürzester zeit!! das gift geht schön durch den raid... Wipe! das gleiche beim nächsten try... Wipe! und zu guter letzt auch beim dritten... Wipe!
einer vermutete schon einen bug im spiel und wollte schon ticket schreiben... 

da sagte der bekannte von uns: "entfernt jemand von euch die giftwolke? das löst die sofort aus!" 
alle die es könnten: "nein!", bis auf unsereren schami...
schami: "oh dann setz ich das gifttotem wohl besser nicht, was?!"

naja nächster versuch ohne totem und er liegt^^
das gelächter im ts war groß


----------



## Railen (25. März 2009)

Mein größter Fehltritt...

... war denk ich mit meinem allerersten Charakter auf Kel' Thuzad - Blutelfenjägerin, so ca. um die Stufe 46 rum - jedenfalls war ich mit einer Gruppe Uldaman, als plötzlich ein *epischer*, *nicht* beim Aufheben seelengebundener Bogen droppte - alle drum gewürfelt, ich habe ihn gewonnen. Und weil ich bis dahin noch nicht wusste, was das Lila bedeutet, dass man sowas 'episch' nennt und das sehr wertvoll ist, zack - *sofort angelegt*. Und gleich ein paar Flames gekriegt, like "_OMG du hast den jetzt nicht wirklich angelegt, oder?!!_" - "_Den kannst du für 200 G im AH verkaufen!_"

Da war ich etwas baff, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück blieb das das erste und letzte Mal und jeder Anfangsnoob hat sicher irgendso eine Geschichte auf Lager xD


----------



## larxenus (25. März 2009)

oh oh da gibt es viele...

1-18 alle mobs mit 1 rang von schattenblitz getötet.

20 das man auch loch modan erreicht durch die bahn und nicht 3 stunden sengende schlucht und brennende steppe antun muss

22 erfahren wieso der komische soldat mit der bunten kleidung rechts auf dem bildschirm erscheint.

22 erfahren das man DM nicht zu 2 schafft (nichtmal lebend zum eingang)

24 herausgefunden das man ysondre doch lieber erst mit 60 und 40 main raiden söllte.

24 Freundin die neben mir stand und gruppe war, gefragt habe wie man so bunt schreiben kann? wollte auch blaue schrifft.

50 Das großdrachenruf keine stats hat und somit auch ein schurken nichts bringt ... ergo need und bekommen.

<algemein> - Das Destro Hexer crit brauchen und somit angefangen habe Beweglichkeit zu sammeln (und ja damals gab es stoff mit beweg. nur wurde nach einen bestimmten patch abgeschafft.)

- Das spelldmg tatsächlich den schaden erhöht (herausgefunden als ich 58 war)

- 70 das fluch der pein und blutsauger in kara kein guter dmg ist.


----------



## Arkanor80 (25. März 2009)

Sehr amüsant....alles sehr amüsant muss ich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir selbst ist zum Glück noch kein so großer Fauxpas unterlaufen, bis auf das ich mich bei meinem ersten Besuch 
in UC verlaufen hatte und auch nicht mehr den Weg hinaus fand. Hatte aber Glück und ein netter Mage hat mich dann hinaus geleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab auch mal was ganz lustiges erlebt, ich weiss es noch wie heute, da stehe ich mit meinem Main in OG 
zwischen AH und Bankdach, whispert mich ein 11er Troll-Schurke an und es lief wie folgt ab:

Er: Hallo, weisst du wo hier ein Schurkenlehrer ist?

Ich: Ja, in der Kluft der Schatten, aber frag doch am besten ne Wache dann bekommst du es auf deiner Karte genau  markiert, direkt neben dir steht gerade eine.

Er: Ok, danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich: Jo gerne, kein Problem.

(muss grad mal lachen, sry aber das war einfach zu lustig damals)

Ich sehe ihn also zur Wache gehen, 10 sek. später erscheint fogendes im /s "Hallo, kannst du mir den Weg zu einem Schurkenlehrer markieren?"

OMG, nachdem ich mich wieder am Tisch hochgezogen hatte da ich echt vor Lachen nicht mehr sitzen konnte, bin ich 
dann nochmal zu ihm und hab ihm das dann nochmal erklärt mit diesem Rechtsklick auf die Wache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gab bisher auch keine anderen lustigen Situationen, die diese übertreffen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2009)

bk mit blutpraesenz getankt *schaem* 
naja heiler war ein freund und hat es geschafft zu heilen.
am ende der ini gabs ne menge rofls als ichs gemerkt habe^^


----------



## Bloodyfury (25. März 2009)

mit mein krieger vergessen in einer ini "Die Aufhaltbare Macht" abzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evolo (25. März 2009)

Scandiaca schrieb:


> Es war einmal eine kleine Troll Jägerin mit Testaccount, die im Startgebiet auf einen guten Mitspielr traf und sich schließlich, nicht gewusst wie oder warum, in die Gilde inviten ließ. Alles schön und gut. Nun wollte eine große 70ger Hexenmeisterin der Gilde dieser kleinen Jägerin eine Freude machen. Sie ritt extra nach Durotar, um ihr eine Netherstofftasche zu bringen. Doch als sie von ihrem Mount abstieg, erwiederte die Jägerin nur keck: Die Tasche ist ja schön und gut, aber das tolle Schwert deines Dämonen da, das hätt' ich noch viel lieber.
> Die Geschichte sorgt heute noch für Gelächter im TS. >:<



Als ich mit meinem Testaccount angefangen habe konnte ich nicht in eine Gilde eingeladen werden, nicht mal jemanden anflüstern ^^ das war dann wohl nicht immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe meine allipala bis LvL 20 auschließlich mit Autohit gespielt weil ich den Zauber keine beachtung geschenkt habe, bis mich ein sehr netter Hunter dann mal über drei stunden in die Komplexe Welt von WOW eingewiesen hat.


----------



## Shamiden (25. März 2009)

Dunham schrieb:


> ich hab erst mit lvl 50 buffed genutzt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht mir auch so


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Shamiden schrieb:


> geht mir auch so


Ich weis erlich gesagt nicht wie lange es buffed überhaupt schon gibt. Aber zu classiczeiten war ich noch immer bei thottbot unterwegs. buffed habe ich erst in kara oder so kennengelernt. Und auch wenns hier nett ist, man kann auch ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotilla (25. März 2009)

Es war einmal eine Zwerg Jägerin, die auf dem BG die ganze Zeit mit einer Angel in der Hand auf Hordler einschlug und sich wunderte das der dmg so niedrig ist^^


----------



## Esda (25. März 2009)

mein Ex hat mir damals ne Menge Peinlichkeiten erspart; er hatte schon länger WoW gezockt und mich dann überredet, anzufangen. Also schön Gier/Bedarf, Skilltrees, Ruhestein etc erklärt bekommen. 
Trotzdem hab ich mich bis lvl 50 geweigert, wegen einem vollkommen blödsinnig vergebenen Skillpunkt umzuskillen (Diablo 2 - ich hätte den Char auch fast gelöscht) und erstmal in Innis immer vier Minuten gezögert, bis ich Bedarf/Gier geklickt hab, weil ich Angst hatte, das falsche zu nehmen... 
Naja, und ich bin am Anfang im Startgebiet der Orks immer gegen die Kakteen gerannt und kam da nich mehr weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine gewisse Bewegungslegasthenie ist auch bis heute erhalten...


----------



## SyntaXKilla (25. März 2009)

Mein größter Fauxpas bisher:

Nen dk erstellt und die Intro Quests gemacht... dann OG, bei Thrall gemeldet und in der Scherbenwelt angefangen zu questen...
irgendwie fand ich das aber total schwer da und hab mich gewundert, dass alle Leute immer meinen "oooh w00t, imba dks" und so und ich hab an den mobs kaum Schaden gemacht und bin regelmmäßig verreckt -.-

Bin dann drauf gekommen, ich war bis lvl 62 kein einziges mal beim DK Lehrer, weitere Fähigkeiten zu erlernen xD


----------



## Ekim (25. März 2009)

Ein paar Sachen fallen mir da auch noch ein. Damals noch zu Classic-Zeiten. Ich war damals noch Maintank einer der Top-Gilden auf unserem Server (die Gilde hat sich leider zu BC zerschlagen, trauere dem immer noch hinterher). Da ging es noch um Serverfirstkill Ragnaros. Abends war wieder Raid angesagt. Morgens wie damals immer, lauf ich schlaftrunken an den Rechner um ein wenig im AH zu scheffeln, denke mir, dass ich einen meiner Platzhaltertwinks mal löschen könnte, tue dass und fange an im Kreis zu springen, als der Tank auf einmal verschwunden war. Damals war das mit dem Char wiederherstellen noch nicht so eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Ging aber doch über einen GM, hieß einmaliger Service blabla. Das hing mir ewig nach.

Auch zu damaliger Zeit. Legte mir auch nen Pala an, wie ich eigentlich auch jede Klasse spiele. Ich glaube bis lv 38-40 wars, hab ich ihn gespielt. Das lvn war mir aber in diesem Bereich so mühsam (hatte damals den Skill noch nicht raus) und er wirkte meinem Krieger-Tank recht ähnlich und langweilte mich somit, dass ich ihn löschte. Heute könnte ich mir in den ... beißen. Hab später, als ich den Allis wegen der Gildengeschichte den Rücken gewandt habe ein halbes Jahr Horde gespielt und dort unter anderm einen Pala hochgezogen, bringt mir aber nichts, wo ich jetzt wieder zu meinen alten noch verbliebenen Leuten zurückgekehrt bin.

Mein derzeitiger Main ist ein Shadow. Den habe ich zu BC richtig hochgezogen. Da hat der schon mal in ner Ini den Physichen Schrei rausgehauen, wenns für ihn brenzlich wurde. Man oh man.

Aber mit zunehmendem Alter verblassen diese Erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzushi (25. März 2009)

Habe bei meinem ersten Druiden bei dem Equip anfangs nur auf Rüstung und Schaden geschaut und hab kreuz und quer durch die Talentbäume geskillt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Indirekt hatte ich durch Zufall dann Feral Equip, war aber nicht Feral geskillt.
Und hab auch immer nur mit dem Stab anfangs auf die Mobs eingekloppt. xD
Ging bis lvl 30-35 oder so .... peinlich peinlich ... bis mich mal jemand aufgeklärt hat.
Typischer Noob halt.


----------



## Omethiklan (25. März 2009)

Ich hab auf lvl 50 oder so ne gruppe zusammen stellen wollen, es fehlte noch ein DD. Es meldete sich ein Magier bei mir der mit in die Gruppe wollte. Ich sagte ihm aber "Sorry suche nur noch DD". Der hat sich im Öffentlichen Channel schön über mich lustig gemacht und ich verstand erst nicht warum. Später musste ich selbst lachen


----------



## löööy (25. März 2009)

ich bin bis lvl 40 oder so als retri mit nem 1h schwert und schild rumgelatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (25. März 2009)

Omethiklan schrieb:


> Ich hab auf lvl 50 oder so ne gruppe zusammen stellen wollen, es fehlte noch ein DD. Es meldete sich ein Magier bei mir der mit in die Gruppe wollte. Ich sagte ihm aber "Sorry suche nur noch DD". Der hat sich im Öffentlichen Channel schön über mich lustig gemacht und ich verstand erst nicht warum. Später musste ich selbst lachen


hehe, mein Bruder dachte auch ewig lange, dass magier heilen können? o.O
kA woher er das hatte,
aber es kam dann einmal soweit, dass er mich nach einer verpatzen Quest als wir beide gestorben waren angeschrien hatte "Wieso hast du Sack mich nicht wiederbelebt???"
>.<


----------



## J3st3r (25. März 2009)

den alten spaß "ich verkaufe gebundene gegenstände" hab ich auch ein zwei mal gemacht ^^
Mein Dk (DD) hat erst mit lvl 72 gemerkt, das er mit der Blutpräsenz mehr Schaden macht...


----------



## Lord_Defiler (25. März 2009)

Ich hab mit lvl 60 miten in einem Zul Gurub Run festgestellt das man Ablenkung auch ohne Stealth nutze kann :>
Früher als die Truhen in Instanzen noch quasi BoP waren und ich Sie einfach geninjat habe ohne vorher /roll zu machen und so aus der Gruppe gekickt wurde, habs nicht verstanden damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valmontius (25. März 2009)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Krieger der aufrund seines anfänglichen desinteresses an besonderen Equip-Ausstattungen erst mit Lvl 40-50 gemerkt hat, dass Krieger nicht gleichbedeutend mit Tank sein muss und erst mit lvl 66 einen klar ausgerichteten Talentbaum erstellt hat :-D


----------



## Eism@n (25. März 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> ich bin bis lvl 40 oder so als retri mit nem 1h schwert und schild rumgelatscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das hab ich bis 58 auch gemacht. aber weil ich es einfach iwie cooler fand als son langsamer zweihandklopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich habe auch ziemlich lange rumgefragt wo ich "beidhändigkeit" lernen kann, weil ich mich beim talent zweihandwaffen-spezialisierung verlesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahan (25. März 2009)

Irgendwann mal in den ersten Spielen in der Arena (bin nicht so der PVP-Typ und hab da nur mal kurz reingeschaut): Mir wurde gesagt, ich soll den untoten Krieger sheepen... Hab gemeint: "Wie das denn? Der ist doch untot. Muss den nicht der Priester shackeln...?"

Was ich prinzipiell auch logischer finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz früher hab ich meine Skill-Punkte auch überall reingesetzt, da ich dachte, dass man im Laufe der Zeit eh alle Bäume durchskillen kann. 

Vor einigen Wochen auch noch was Blödes: Hab irgendwann endlich im HDZ4-Time-Run den Drachen gewonnen (normales Bedarf-Würfeln wie abgesprochen) - hab leider vergessen zu looten, so dass ich den Drachen immer noch nicht habe... (seitdem schau ich bei jedem Boss nach allen Würfen oder PM-Zuweisungen noch mal nach, da irgendwie trotz vorherigen Lootens manche Items immer noch drin sind)


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Wenn sich mehr Leute an ihre damaligen fehler erinnern würden, wäre WoW wohl viel netterund friedlicher als es heute leider ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja viele verdrängen das noobdasein vieleicht zu gern.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn sich mehr Leute an ihre damaligen fehler erinnern würden, wäre WoW wohl viel netterund friedlicher als es heute leider ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign!

ich zitiere mich mal selbst


aufgeraucht schrieb:


> PS. Netter Threat und gut zu lesen, dass es auch Leute gibt, die nicht schon auf Level 1 krass-imba-epic-onehitter waren :-)


----------



## Wikl (25. März 2009)

Mh, zwar net allzu lustig, aber erst neulich passiert!

Stehen in Naxx vor Saphiron, als dann im TS angesagt wurde 

RL: "Hey stell mal Frostresi-Totem" 
Ich: "Klar" (Hab ein neues Addon für meine Totems verwendet und ich such mich blöd bei den Wassertotems)
RL: "Stell ma Frostresi"
Ich: "jo mach ich" (langsam wurde die suche hecktischer und Raid ungeduldiger)
RL: "Was los???" 
Ich: "kanns net finden"
RL: "Hey du suchst auch wahrscheinlich noch bei den Wassertotems, wenn Wasser gefriert ist es auch EIS (Er meinte das als verarsche)
Ich: "Da such ich schon die ganze Zeit wie blöd"

TS: Alles Lacht mich fröhlich aus!!!

RL: "Na probier es dann mal mit Feuertotems"

UND was war da wohl drin?!?


----------



## Quinshin (25. März 2009)

Also es war einmal ein kleiner Zwerg der wollte die bunte weite Welt entdecken....bis lvl 35 dann hatte er keinen Bock auf Allianz und lief zur Horde über:

Aus dem kleinen Zwerg wurde ein großer Troll der sich durch alle möglichen Instanz von MC bis Ssc schlug...dann hatte er keinen Bock mehr und lief wieder über...

Aus dem großen Troll ist wieder ein kleiner Zwerg geworden dieser war aber bald auch schon lvl 70 und wie es halt auf einem PVP server so ist war eine Begegnung mit der Horde kaum zu vermeiden.

Als eines Tages ein miesgelaunter Taure des Weges kam und den Zwerg sah der gerade lvl 70 geworden war gingen die Horde-Triebe mit ihm durch die jeden dazu veranlassen jeden Ally zu killen egal ob er grün oder lila leuchtet.

Der Zwerg war nach der ersten Attacke recht verwirrt und merkte erst als er vor einem großen Engel auf einem Friedhof stand dass er ja vor einigen Monaten die Fraktion gewechselt hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoku (26. März 2009)

Ich, ein frisch gebackener Level 20 Ork Hexer, und mein Freund, Level 20 Troll Magier, mussten leider schmerzhaft feststellen, dass (nachdem wir auf 20 unsere ersten AE-Fähigkeiten bekommen haben) uns die Mobs in Ragefire immernoch ziemlich derbe aufs Maul geben, besonders weil wir alles zusammenpullen und wegbomben wollte ;D

Was mir auch gerne passiert ist, und auch vielen meiner Magier-Kollegen: Man steht in einer x-beliebigen Instanz vor der Mobgruppe, Leader gibt das Zeichen zum Sheepen, man verrutscht leider und statt dem Sheep kommt dann der instant Blink mitten in die Mobgruppe, die den etwas perplexen Magier ohne Wenn und Aber einfach mal zerschnetzelt. Die verzweifelten Versuche seitens des Gruppenheilers dem Magier doch noch den Arsch zu retten, enden damit, dass die ganze Gruppe infight kommt. Die Gegner nutzen die durch den Fehlpull entstandene kurzzeitige Verwirrung der Spieler aus, um die ganze Gruppe in den Tod zu reißen. Tjaja, das waren damals noch Zeiten, so als noob... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (26. März 2009)

Hoku schrieb:


> Ich, ein frisch gebackener Level 20 Ork Hexer, und mein Freund, Level 20 Troll Magier, mussten leider schmerzhaft feststellen, dass (nachdem wir auf 20 unsere ersten AE-Fähigkeiten bekommen haben) uns die Mobs in Ragefire immernoch ziemlich derbe aufs Maul geben, besonders weil wir alles zusammenpullen und wegbomben wollte ;D
> 
> Was mir auch gerade passiert ist, und auch vielen meiner Magier-Kollegen: Man steht in einer x-beliebigen Instanz vor der Mobgruppe, Leader gibt das Zeichen zum Sheepen, man verrutscht leider und statt dem Sheep kommt dann der instant Blink mitten in die Mobgruppe, die den etwas perplexen Magier ohne Wenn und Aber einfach mal zerschnetzelt. Die verzweifelten Versuche seitens des Gruppenheilers dem Magier doch noch den Arsch zu retten, enden damit, dass die ganze Gruppe infight kommt. Die Gegner nutzen die durch den Fehlpull entstandene kurzzeitige Verwirrung der Spieler aus, um die ganze Gruppe in den Tod zu reißen. Tjaja, das waren damals noch Zeiten, so als noob...
> 
> ...



Naja mit der Maus abrutschen kann jedem in der Hitze des Gefechts mal passieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Railen (26. März 2009)

Hoku schrieb:


> (...) Was mir auch gerne passiert ist, und auch vielen meiner Magier-Kollegen: Man steht in einer x-beliebigen Instanz vor der Mobgruppe, Leader gibt das Zeichen zum Sheepen, man verrutscht leider und statt dem Sheep kommt dann der instant Blink mitten in die Mobgruppe, die den etwas perplexen Magier ohne Wenn und Aber einfach mal zerschnetzelt. Die verzweifelten Versuche seitens des Gruppenheilers dem Magier doch noch den Arsch zu retten, enden damit, dass die ganze Gruppe infight kommt. Die Gegner nutzen die durch den Fehlpull entstandene kurzzeitige Verwirrung der Spieler aus, um die ganze Gruppe in den Tod zu reißen. Tjaja, das waren damals noch Zeiten, so als noob...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas kann mir überhaupt nicht passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe das Sheep auf die Taste "F" gelegt und mein Blinzeln ist auf dem Scrollrad meiner Maus - da muss ich schon sehr besoffen sein, um da irgendwie zu 'verrutschen'! xD


----------



## Greenhelly (26. März 2009)

Jemand aus unserer Gilde den ich zu WOW gebracht habe ist etwas passiert wofür er heute immer noch kräftige Lacher erntet.

Er hat 1 Woche gespielt, ich habe mit ihm und den anderen im TS gesessen und nett geplauscht, ob er denn schon alles sich angesehen hätte etc etc , wieviel geld er denn schon mit seinem bergbau gemacht hat bla bla ....

ja also ich habe schon fast 2 g zusammen meinte er ordentlich verkauft!!! ..? ? ? ? ? 
ähh was wir waren bißchen überrascht , ordentlich verkauft und dann nur "fast 2 g" ??????

Frage : hey was nimmst du denn für Kampfpreise ??????
Antwort : Wieso Kampfpreise ? Die sind doch vorgegeben! 

Boooing .....Er hat alles beim Händler verkauft ...
Ist ja schon mal ganz wichtig aber der Kracher kommt noch :-)

Frage: Wieso gehst du denn nicht ins AH und verkaufst da??????
Antwort: Im AH war ich noch nicht, Ich bin doch schon bei E-Bay registriert da muß ich doch nicht auch noch hier Auktionen machen .........

Alles nur Sinngemäß wiedergegeben unsere Reaktion im TS war erstmal schweigen danach ein Riesengelächter ...Er hatte wirklich
bei Auktionen an E-Bay gedacht , er wird heute noch nicht gerne daran erinnert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (26. März 2009)

Obwohl ich nen lvl 80er hab und die noobzeit vorbei hab^^ mach ich doch noch fehler mit meiner neuen jägerin wie nen paar sekunden warten biss ich spell benutze wegen castzeit odr immer hinten rennen weil ich denke der mob ist verlangsamt


----------



## Gerbalin (27. März 2009)

Greenhelly schrieb:


> Jemand aus unserer Gilde den ich zu WOW gebracht habe ist etwas passiert wofür er heute immer noch kräftige Lacher erntet.
> 
> Er hat 1 Woche gespielt, ich habe mit ihm und den anderen im TS gesessen und nett geplauscht, ob er denn schon alles sich angesehen hätte etc etc , wieviel geld er denn schon mit seinem bergbau gemacht hat bla bla ....
> 
> ...



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ifletcher (27. März 2009)

hmmmmm ich als magier habe auf lvl 60 oder so rausgefunden dass ich mich ja in die hauptstädte porten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war so erleichtert...


----------



## lul3f (27. März 2009)

Ich war vor längerem mit einem meiner Bankchars on. Im Allegemeinchannel bat jemand darum, in seine Gilde einzutreten und ich meldete mich. Kaum war ich beigetreten, las ich im chat: "<Spieler> verlässt die Gilde". Stellte dann fest, dass ich der einzige in der Gilde war. Ich hab mich aufgeregt, halst der mir doch da einfach eine Gilde auf. Nach kurzem googlen fand ich den Befehl /gquit. Und Zack war ich wieder gildenlos und meinte zu <Spieler>: "mit /gquit hättest du das gleiche erreicht, hehe". Als ich dann in meinem Briefkasten den kompletten Inhalt der Gildenbankfächer vorfand ging mir ein Licht auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Glück hat es dann ein paar Monate später dann doch noch mit der Bankchargilde geklappt...


----------



## Mr.Mojo (27. März 2009)

ich als troll priester wollte auf lvl 35 über die westlichen pestländer nach hinterland    rausgekommen is ich hab mich bis zu nem berg durchgestorben und dann ps alle rüssi rot und danach draufgekommen das man da auch übers hügelland hinkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (27. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade erst letzte Woche ist mir mal wieder ne ziemlich blöde Sache passiert.
Hab mit meinem Krieger (nachdem kein anderer ihn wollte und ich noch keinen hatte) auf nen Schild bedarf gewürfelt.

Ich sach noch so schön im TS:"ach, wenn den keiner haben will nehm ich den für second..."

Daraufhin die Gruppe im Chor: "och ja nimm du ma kein Ding" 

Erst nachdem ich mir des Teil dann im Invebtar genauer angeshen habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass da jede mänge Int und ich meine sogar wille drauf war!

War ne Random Gruppe, die werden sich auch ihren Teil gedacht haben...peinlich peinlich... ^^


----------



## Taishan (27. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade erst letzte Woche ist mir mal wieder ne ziemlich blöde Sache passiert.
Hab mit meinem Krieger (nachdem kein anderer ihn wollte und ich noch keinen hatte) auf nen Schild bedarf gewürfelt.

Ich sach noch so schön im TS:"ach, wenn den keiner haben will nehm ich den für second..."

Daraufhin die Gruppe im Chor: "och ja nimm du ma kein Ding" 

Erst nachdem ich mir des Teil dann im Inventar genauer angeshen habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass da jede Mänge Int und ich meine sogar wille drauf war!

War ne Random Gruppe, die werden sich auch ihren Teil gedacht haben...peinlich peinlich... ^^


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. März 2009)

Ich hab als Wotlk rauskam oder eigentlich als die Funktionsweise der Bosse klar war,
ziemlich lange überlegt, was Sath3D ist...

ich mein, Satharion mit 3 Adds kannte ich... Aber 3 D ? Kann doch wohl nicht die Abkürzung für aDds sein oder o.O
Und 2D, 3D ? wtf o.O In Wow ist doch alles 3D, was soll der Shice xD


Kack Eindeutschung xD 3 Drachen >.<


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. März 2009)

lul3f schrieb:


> Kaum war ich beigetreten, las ich im chat: "<Spieler> verlässt die Gilde". Stellte dann fest, dass ich der einzige in der Gilde war. Ich hab mich aufgeregt, halst der mir doch da einfach eine Gilde auf. Nach kurzem googlen fand ich den Befehl /gquit.



Autsch! Was ist das für ein Gebettel und teures Unterfangen, ne Gilde zu gründen und mit Fächern auszustatten... dann bekommt man es vor die Füße gelegt und *klack* - weg damit.  Die später Erkenntnis muss dich bitter getroffen haben *tröst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wäre mir in der Anfangszeit, mit noch ausreichend Platz in der eigenen Bank, wohl genauso passiert. Hatte aber Glück, nen Bekannter fragte, ob ich einen kenne, der ne Gilde kaufen will. Ich dachte "Ähh, ne Gilde kaufen? Mit nem x-beliebigen Namen, fremden Leuten drin? Nee, ne Gilde sucht man sich doch aus oder gründet sie selbst!" Ich saß noch ne Weile kopfschüttelnd da, dann stachen mir die Worte "ZWEI FÄCHER" aus dem Chatlog in die Augen. Da wurde ich auf einmal ganz hektisch, Gold zusammengekratzt, schnell noch paar Sachen im Handelschat verticken. Bissel teurer als ne geschenkte Gilde wars, aber für 80G(!) noch immer das reinste Schnäppchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fujitsus (27. März 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist immer nett wenn ich dann heutzutage auf Epic-behangene Level 70 Druiden treffe die das ganz offenbar noch nicht rausgefunden haben.




Und woher kommt das? Weil es hier für alles und jeden Dreck einen Guide gibt mit dem selbst der letzte Depp alles erreicht, ohne spielerisch auch nur eine Grundlage verstanden zu haben.

Daher: Vote 4 close all Guides & Addons -> das würde die "Experten"-Quote drastisch reduzieren!!!


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. März 2009)

Fujitsus schrieb:


> Und woher kommt das? Weil es hier für alles und jeden Dreck einen Guide gibt mit dem selbst der letzte Depp alles erreicht, ohne spielerisch auch nur eine Grundlage verstanden zu haben.
> 
> Daher: Vote 4 close all Guides & Addons -> das würde die "Experten"-Quote drastisch reduzieren!!!


Naja ich weiß nicht... finde nicht, dass man Guides und AddOns allen wegnehmen sollte...

Ich persönlich profitiere schon sehr von diversen AddOns, auch obwohl ich zumindest denke meine Klasse spielen zu können.
Alleine AddOns a'la Decurse vereinfachen das Entfluchen in Raids enorm,
oder ich wäre beispielsweise ohne die unzähligen Rota guides bestimmt nie auf die Beste Wahl gekommen... oder vielleicht schon, jedoch mit viel mehr Aufwand.

Um Berechnungen anzustellen, was ein Punkt sp, haste, crit und so weiter für diverse Skillungen bringt würde schon seeeehr viel Zeit drauf gehen ohne all die AddOns und Guides...


Von daher, bin ich FÜR besagte "Hilfsmittel",
dennoch sollte sich jeder mit seiner Klasse ausreichend auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2009)

Au, eines fällt mir auch noch ein:

Mein kleiner Hexer, der mit lvl 15 (bis viel später, aber das kam schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zwar immernoch nicht wusste, wie man Sachen disst, bekam nach langer Reise den Auftrag, Lady Sylvanas in UC zu besuchen, nachdem ich ca. 4x die halbe Kanalisation abgeschwommen bin, dachte ich mir, hier ist was faul und suchte einen anderen weg rein (nein ich hab ihn zu diesem Zeitpunkt NICHT gefunden^^) fand ich eine merkwürdige Rote Kugel in UC rumstehen, da dachte ich mir, klick mal drauf, mal sehen was passiert, nach einem Ladebildschirm stand ich in Silbermond, auf meinem (Lauf-)weg zurück nach UC, dank Karte, ah, hier durch, hier durch, da vorbei, laufen wir mal los, als ich nach ca. 15 mal sterben, (kurz nach dem Portal) in den Pestis keinen Ausweg fand, ging ich zurück nach Tristessa, um als EINZIGER Untoter unter Blutelfen zu Questen, UC hab ich das nächste mal mit Lvl 30 gesehen *g*


----------



## ChrisR1986 (27. März 2009)

Kann mich noch an meine Anfänge erinnern mit meinem Druiden.. wie ich krampfhaft versucht habe, mich totzustellen und mir Makros kopiert habe, wie man sich denn totstellt und sein Pet wegschickt......

Zum Glück hab ich dann irgendwann mal was von Jägern erfahren und dass nur die das können ^^

Bin dann aber doch bei meinem Druiden geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. März 2009)

Asayur schrieb:


> Au, eines fällt mir auch noch ein:
> 
> Mein kleiner Hexer, der mit lvl 15 (bis viel später, aber das kam schon
> 
> ...


looool xD
Das hab ich und ein Freund auch gemacht xD

Ich fang nen kleinen Untoten Schurken an, Freund einen Blutelf Pala... beide neu in WoW und wollen zusammen was machen...
Da keiner von beiden ja ein A-Loch sein will, machen sie sich aus, sie treffen sich in der Mitte a.k.a östliche Pestländer xD

Sind halt beide irgendwie dort hin durchgestorben bis sie endlich nebeneinander standen... dann beide irgendwie so:
"hm... und was machen wir jetzt?..." 
"boah, kA..."
"meine Ausrüstung ist ganz rot, ich glaube, ich sollte mal wieder zurück reparieren gehn"
"joah ok, mach ich auch"
beide winken sich zu und laufen den Weg, den sie eben gekommen sind zurück XD

ROFL, das waren noch Zeiten XD


----------



## wlfbck (27. März 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Ich hab als Wotlk rauskam oder eigentlich als die Funktionsweise der Bosse klar war,
> ziemlich lange überlegt, was Sath3D ist...
> 
> ich mein, Satharion mit 3 Adds kannte ich... Aber 3 D ? Kann doch wohl nicht die Abkürzung für aDds sein oder o.O
> ...



keine eindeutschung, steht für 3drakes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vavarolf (27. März 2009)

Tja da kann ich nur von der Paladin Vavarolf reden, die mit 38 immer noch nicht rezzn konnte, dass sie vergessen hatte die Q zu machen und in INIs immer öfter gefragt wurde, warum sie denn nicht rezzn konnte. 

-.-""


----------



## Basle (27. März 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> looool xD
> Das hab ich und ein Freund auch gemacht xD
> 
> Ich fang nen kleinen Untoten Schurken an, Freund einen Blutelf Pala... beide neu in WoW und wollen zusammen was machen...
> ...



Ok der ist ja einfach zu geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der ist echt filmreif.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. März 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> keine eindeutschung, steht für 3drakes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ZOMFG >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hand->Kopf->*KLATSCH*

Danke ^^




Basle schrieb:


> Ok der ist ja einfach zu geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja schon eigentlich xD
Aber das allergeilste ist ja, dass mir / uns das in dem Moment überhaupt nicht blöd vorkam xD
Für uns war das das normalste auf der Welt... wir haben eben erst angefangen, sind halt noch schwach und da töten uns stärkere Monster halt >.<
Ich hab mich auch nicht gewundert, warum da alle mobs und Spieler nur nen Totenkopf haben, denn ich wusste ja, dass man das Level nicht sieht, wenn sie höher sind als einer...
die werden bestimmt schon lvl 20 oder so sein >.<


Ich habs dann eigentlich auch wieder vergessen, bis ich wieder in dem Gebiet war mit 60... Scholo, Strath und so...
als ich wieder reinkam und so ne Made sah, dachte ich mir "hm... warum kenn ich die schon o.O"
Und dann ist mir das wieder eingefallen >.<
Hab mich innerlich so kaputt gelacht, mein Freund spielt leider nicht mehr -.-

Aber damals waren diese Maden auch noch nicht neutral!


----------



## JuiceFriend (27. März 2009)

Da gab es bei mir auch einiges^^
Als ich im Sommer 2006 angefangen habe zu spielen, hab ich mir erstmal einen Schamanen erstellt. Diesen hab ich dann bis lvl 19 gelevelt. In der Zwischenzeit ist so einiges passiert.
1.) Ein WoW-erfahrener Freund hat mit mir einen neuen Char angefangen. Auf lvl 9 hatte ich meinen ersten DC. Nach dem Einloggen sah ich dann im Char-Auswahlbildschirm lvl 6 stehen. Ich dachte mir nur: "Neeeeeeeein, die 3 Level wurden nicht gespeichert!". Dem war ja zum Glück nicht so...
2.) Mit diesem Freund habe ich gequestet und bei grünen Gegenständen so gedacht, als es ans Würfeln ging: "Ja, Bedarf hast du eigentlich, aber unbedingt gierig, das zu haben, bist du nicht... Also klick ich Bedarf." Irgendwann ist meinem Freund dann der Kragen geplatzt und er hat es mir erklärt, was es mit Bedarf und Gier auf sich hat.
3.) Ich war an den HdW und wollte in diese Höhle. Da frag ich den Jäger, der da rumlief, für welchen lvl das Gebiet ist. Er sagte, ich sei im richtigen lvl, also bin ich reingegangen. Damals war da ja noch alles Elite, was ich aber nicht wusste. Ich sag dem Jäger, dass ich da lieber doch nicht hingehe, und er erklärt mir, was Elitemobs sind.
4.) Als ich lvl 16 war, traf ich einen Spieler, der mir einen grünen Kolben schenken wollte. Ich hatte einen weißen Kolben, der mehr Schaden pro Schlag machte, aber natürlich keinerlei Stats hatte und auch weniger DPS, und lehnte ihn aus Unwissenheit ab.
5.) Totemquests? Nie gemacht! Und ich hab mich immer gewundert, warum nichts passiert, wenn ich auf meine Totems klicke...
6.) Ein Jäger hat mir beim Questen geholfen und musste AFK. Er hat mir angeboten, mir zu folgen und das Pet auf aggressiv zu stellen, damit es von alleine angreift. Ich hatte Angst, selber von diesem krokilisken angegriffen zu werden.
7.) Umskillen kostet 1g und wird immer teurer. Ich dachte, dass immer nur 1 Talentpunkt wieder frei wird, dass ich also für alle meine damals 10 Punkte 100g oder so zahlen müsste.

Dann hab ich einen Krieger angefangen, weil der Schamane mit gleichleveligen Mobs nicht klarkam (Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, an wem das lag^^)
Diesen hab ich bis 46 gelevelt und unterwegs einiges erlebt.
1.) Tanken? Mit Schild? Neeee, DMG machen! Und das hab ich bis Zul F in jeder Ini durchgezogen (und ich war so oft in Inis, dass ich fast voll blau equipped war).
2.) Stance wechseln? LoL, Deffstance macht ja weniger Schaden, ich bin doch nicht blöd! Und was soll spöttischer Schlag? Und herausfordernder Ruf? Bedrohung, hä? Naja, lieber mit zwei Schwertern full DMG!
3.) Als ich in die Stonetalon Mountains wollte, gab es Serverprobleme. Direkt nach dem Einloggen war quasi direkt ein DC, aber die Meldung kam nicht. Ich rannte also durch die Gegend, hab keinen anderen Spieler oder Mobs oder NPCs gesehen und hab mich voll gewundert. Alt+F4, war ja nichts los da... Am nächsten Tag war mein Char aus irgendeinem Grund keinen Centimeter weiter bewegt als vor den Serverproblemen.

Dann wollte ich wieder den Schamanen spielen und hatte keine Lust mehr auf Krieger. Also hab ich alle Sachen (komplett gutes blaues Equip, und das war wirklich gut für einen Fury Krieger) gedissed und die Splitter verkauft. Das hat mir im Endeffekt 10g gebracht...
Dann wieder auf dem Schamanen gespielt. Und diesmal hatte ich Erfahrung. Equip mit passenden Stats geholt, die wirre Skillung geändert und richtig gespielt. 
Immerhin hab ich aus diesen Fehlern einiges gelernt^^


----------



## Basle (27. März 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich habs dann eigentlich auch wieder vergessen, bis ich wieder in dem Gebiet war mit 60... Scholo, Strath und so...
> als ich wieder reinkam und so ne Made sah, dachte ich mir "hm... warum kenn ich die schon o.O"
> ...



Japp waren sie nicht, habe als ich mit WoW angefangen habe eine Blutelfe erstellt und als ich 20 war gedacht mmh wo gehst du jetzt hin? Da ja eig immer das nächste Gebiet in das man kommt weiter questen kann, dachte ich mir gehste mal nach Norden da beid er Todesfestung vorbei. Und promt stand ich in den östlichen. Das erste was ich sah war diese fette made. hab dann ein turm gefunden, und dachte cool. Problem ich spielte auf nen pvp server und hab bis dato keine andere Klasse ausser den Blutelfen spezifischen. Als ich dann von nem ?? Dudu geonehittet wurde, war ich etwas verwundert. Aber naja bin dann in den silberwald und kurzdarauf nen orc jäger angefangen. ^^ Und die maden waren rot, konnte aber drumlaufen, da ich mir gedacht habe, das die ganz sicher böse zuhauen (ich war ein mage)


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. März 2009)

JuiceFriend schrieb:


> 6.) Ein Jäger hat mir beim Questen geholfen und musste AFK. Er hat mir angeboten, mir zu folgen und das Pet auf aggressiv zu stellen, damit es von alleine angreift. Ich hatte Angst, selber von diesem krokilisken angegriffen zu werden.


looool XD
ich wär jetzt fast vom Sessel gefallen >.<

Da fällt mir aber auch noch was ein... als ich meine erste Q für irgendeinen stärkeren mob 5 mal nicht geschafft habe und mit letztendlich ein Krieger helfen wollte,
sind wir auch immer gestorben... Jedesmal hat er gesagt, "ich soll ihn erst antanken lassen"
... da ich keine Ahnung hatte, was er meint, hab ich immer halt gemacht, was ich konnte und Feuerbälle drauf geschossen, was das Zeug hält xD

Nach dem 3. Mal sterben war der Krieger schon so böse, hat mich beschimpft und angeschrien, da hab ich einfach Alt+ F4 gedrückt, weil ich Angst bekommen hab >.<
Anschließend nen neuen Char erstellt und erstmal mit dem in nem ganz andern Gebiet, ganz weit weg angefangen xD


----------



## Itamu (27. März 2009)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Ich hätte damals fast schon mit WoW aufgehört bevor ich überhaupt erst so richtig begonnen hatte, weil meine Jägerin chronisch pleite war, konnte mir nicht mal neue Fähigkeiten kaufen... bis ich mit Lvl 18 entdeckte, dass man im Auktionshaus einen 20er Packen leichtes Leder für mehr als 1Silber50 verkaufen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




MUHA das kenn ich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Hunter... ja das waren Zeiten so Stolz auf sein Pet, hieß Übrings Horst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BZW zu meinem .... ^^ Das ich Itamu auf destromath heiße XD


----------



## traxlerboy (27. März 2009)

Rambox schrieb:


> auch auf gefahr hin das ich zum dümmsten Warri aller Zeiten werde^^
> 
> Es war einmal ein kleiner Kriger der hat erst am lvl 51 erfahren das man für andere Kampfhaltungen eine Questreihe bestehen musste...
> 
> Er wurde selbst vom GM ausgelacht *schnief*



XD lach mich tod aber das ist wirklich peinlich von nem GM ausgelacht zu werden naja ...... mir ist es passiert das ich immer alles auf ausdauer legte und mit lvl 70 keinen dmg mehr machte..... bis ich das wieder geschafft habe .... mann die haben mich selten mitgenommen da es schon weit verbreitet war das ich null dmg fahr -.-

naja mfg


----------



## Gothwin (27. März 2009)

ifletcher schrieb:


> hmmmmm ich als magier habe auf lvl 60 oder so rausgefunden dass ich mich ja in die hauptstädte porten kann ist das denn?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie geil ist das denn?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigWorm (27. März 2009)

also ich könnte da so einiges erzählen xD , z.b schaute ich mit meinem ersten char nur darauf wieviel rüstung das item hat , des weiteren verteilte ich meine skillpunkte so das in jedem talent ein punkt war , dann mit dem magier dauerte es bis ca. lvl 50 bis is rausgefunden habe das man gegengazuber hat und und und .... es gibt so viel zu erzählen und ich fands lustig wen ich jetzt so nachdenke und würd gern wieder unwissend WoW anfangen hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long 

der große Wurm


----------



## Tulence (27. März 2009)

hmm da gibts vieles....
schönes beispiel ist, dass ich mit meinem schurken in irgendeiner ini ein mob zappen wollte, aber irgendwie verplant hab in stealth zu gehen.... naja das ende könnt ihr euch ja denken....
oder auch ganz nett war der moment, wo mir mit lvl 11 von meinem ersten char (ein troll krieger) gesagt wurde, dass es einen lehrer gibt der einen neue skills beibringt....


----------



## Disasterio (27. März 2009)

hab mal nicht geschafft solo illidan zu legen danach hab ich mit world oder gaycraft aufgehört


----------



## M3g4s (27. März 2009)

Disasterio schrieb:


> hab mal nicht geschafft solo illidan zu legen danach hab ich mit world oder gaycraft aufgehört


 nicht lustig


----------



## Raheema (28. März 2009)

Ich war meine meiner Magierin (jetzt 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Kara und wir waren beim schachevent und ich habe mir gedacht jetzt nimmst du mal den könig den wolltes du schon immer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bin selber ein sehr erfahrener schach spieler) ja dann genommen und das spiel ging los gleich losgelaufen und bla bla bla meine raid gruppe war da aber noch nicht da deswegen  Wipe . 
dann wurde ich erst mal angescgrien im Ts und ich habe mir das nicht gefallen lassen ^^ habe den raid leiter dann als Spa** beschimpft ok ich wurde aus der raid gruppe geschmissen aber das geile war ich wurde nicht weg geportet ^^ so die sind dann nochmal 3 biem schach event gewipe und ich habe mich weg geshcmissen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
ja dann haben die das geschafft. und haben sich dann erst mal gereggt und so ich war auch immer noch in der ini ^^ so viele kenne das ja bei Kara im nächsten raum is dann so eine trashgruppe so die habe ich gepullt und mich dann unsichbar gemacht und zugeguckt wie die anderen gestorben sind Ich habe mich weg geshcmissen vor lachen aber was meint ihr wieviele Ignos ic hatte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weis das is asi aber ich fand das lustig ^^ 


Mfg
Raheema /Steffen


----------



## Slaystation (29. März 2009)

Disasterio schrieb:


> hab mal nicht geschafft solo illidan zu legen danach hab ich mit world oder gaycraft aufgehört






Raheema schrieb:


> Ich war meine meiner Magierin (jetzt 80
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




omfg... wo sind ma denn nu gelandet? wir sind hier beim größten fauxpas, nicht bei den größten assiaktionen!

geht ma nach hause und legt euch zum sterben nieder ihr 2 knallerbsen...


mein größter fauxpas in letzter zeit war bei meiner eule den healbot zu deaktivieren UND das symbol aus der minimap zu entfernen... dann ma wieder bock auf baum gehabt und problem zu haben das ding zu reaktivieren...

so long...


----------



## Kurta (29. März 2009)

bin mit meinem ersten druiden glaub ich 20-25lvl auf heal skillung rumgelaufen PPP , war einer meiner ersten chars , also noobpech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (29. März 2009)

> bin mit meinem ersten druiden glaub ich 20-25lvl auf heal skillung rumgelaufen PPP , war einer meiner ersten chars , also noobpech



Versteh ich nicht?! Ich hab meinem Druiden von lvl 10 - 60 auf Heal gelevelt. Hat zwar ewig und drei Tage gedauert aber mir ging der Spaß nie flöten.


----------



## Slowboy (29. März 2009)

hab mal als anfänger nen hunter gespielt bis lvl 25 und mich gefragt warum der so schlecht ist bis ich erfahren habe was man braucht wie man skillen sollte usw hab den dann gelöscht nen neuen angefangen und bin jetzt glücklich mit meinem neuen hunter ^^


----------



## refra (19. April 2009)

mit meinem kleinen baum in naxx passierte folgendes...jaja noch ned so lang her^^
es droppten die t7 hosen ich würfel natürlich drauf...noch ein anderer würfelt auch drauf und ich gewinne knapp..
5min später...."hey! wie konntest du die marke für die hose schon abgeben?"
bei mir dampfte es aufeinmal im kopf...genau...ich hab die hosen ja schon gestern in archa bekommen! -.-
natürlich als erstes sorry gesagt undso...danach bei kel...mt war gerade in eisblock...
"Halle ich bin Gamemaster blabla hast du gerade zeit um über das problem bezüglich deines tickets zu reden?"
"nnneeiiwadasdwa"
naja war doch noch lustig im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Fauno (19. April 2009)

Kommt mir schon wie eine Ewigkeit vor, aber nach mehreren Monaten leveln hatte mein Druide (erster Char) schließlich den Levelbereich 50-55 erreicht und eine Gruppe für BRT gefunden. Da ich in der Nähe war bin ich auch brav zum Porten gegangen, ein anderer Druide aus der Gruppe war bereits da. Als ich schließlich auf das Portal hätte klicken sollen, wusste ich nicht genau, was zu tun ist. Ich habe schließlich den anderen Druiden und dann auf den Portstein geklickt, um ihn beim Porten zu "unterstützen". Als er schließlich auf mein Portal klickte war er recht verwundert, wieso ich ihn porten wollte. Nach einem witzigen Kommentar im Chat von ihm wusste ich jedoch immer noch nicht, wie das Porten richtig geht und es war mir zu peinlich, danach zu fragen. Immerhin hieße "fragen" zu zeigen, dass man in über 50 Leveln noch keine Ahnung von dem Spiel hat. Naja, nach ca. 3 min und unzähligen Portversuchen war die Gruppe schließlich beisammen, ich weiß nicht mehr, wie wir es schließlich hinbekommen haben. Zum Glück hat sich der Druide nicht übermäßig über mich lustig gemacht, er hielt mich wohl einfach nur für einen Scherzkeks.


----------



## Erynberia (19. April 2009)

Mein größter Fauxpas war, dass ich keine Ahnung hatte, wie ich mich in Inis verhalten musste, wenn es ums Würfeln ging. Blöderweise hatte ich mich von einer RL-Freundin, die mit mir in einer Gilde ist, überreden lassen, bei einem Ausbildungs- und Itemrun in Zul'Farrak mitzugehen, mit meiner Jägerin. 

Ich hab immer gepasst, bis irgendjemand meinte, ich solle doch ruhig mitwürfeln. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, wann ich was drücken sollte. Blöderweise hab ich auf ein Leder-Item Bedarf gewürfelt (als ich schon schwere Rüstung tragen konnte). Die beiden anderen aus der Gilde, für die dieser Run bestimmt war, waren natürlich sauer. Ich hab mich mehrfach entschuldigt. Meine Freundin hat sich über die beiden aufgeregt, weil die mich - verständlicherweise - fertig gemacht haben.

Ich hab einen Tag später einen von den beiden angeflüstert und mich nochmals entschuldigt und zugegeben, dass es blöd gelaufen war. Ich hab auch gesagt, dass ich eben keine Ini-Erfahrung habe. 

Kurze Zeit später flüsterte mich der andere aus der Gilde an und bot mir an, mit mir einen Ausbildungsrun durch die Todesminen zu machen und mir alles zu erklären. Ich hab natürlich zugesagt.


----------



## Kremlin (19. April 2009)

Ich hab erst mit ca lvl 40 verstanden, dass ein Krieger immer tanken muss.


----------



## Kapeikes (19. April 2009)

Mein größter fehler war als Ally anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noizy (19. April 2009)

mein größter fehler war es einen dk zu erstellen...


----------



## Kremlin (19. April 2009)

Noizy schrieb:


> mein größter fehler war es einen dk zu erstellen...



Und warum? o0


----------



## Baaaang (19. April 2009)

Naja ich habe mit 40 erst Bemerkt das die Berufe Schmied und Inschriftenkunde nich allzu gut zusammenpassen für nen Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(War mein main )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann noch mit meinem 1. char. Ein untoter warri (Untotknight..) ich habe mich gewundert warum mich alle mit /spit "begrüßt" haben. Später wusste ich was Rp server heisst. Ausserdem hatte ich mit meinem int eq und so nen dreck. Wenn ich mir den jetzt immer angucke muss ich mich selber kaputtlachen..


Auch toll war als ich mit 70 endlich fliegen konnte.. wollte schon immer Kazzak sehn. und dachte man könnte im fall aufmounten .. bin also vor seiner Nase abgemountet und wollte kurz vorm aufklatschen wieder aufmounten.. naja als ich da mit ein paar hp lag. schrie Kazzak (bin dem vllt auf dem fuß gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und schlug mich ersma weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseyisbuffed (19. April 2009)

n paar fehler von mir ^^:
hab so im frühling 2006 nen schami angefangen
ich wollte halt einen der haupsächlich dmg im nahkampf macht, aber auch starke zauber einsetzen kann 
und zu all dem - wenn er mal mit dem leben unten ist - sich heilen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- war so bis lvl 50 total verskillt XD     
 hatte n paar punkte in ele , n paar in verstärkung und n paar in heal ^^

- dann gings mir ähnlich wie vielen hier ^^ 
 hab halt meistens auf schaden pro schlag geachtet als auf dps o. iwelche stats

- und das härteste war halt hab erst mit so lvl 69 totem der erdung entdeckt XDDD

asche über mein haupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (19. April 2009)

hm mein erst char un heutiger main hat mit lvl 48 in brd erst entdeckt das ausdauer ga nich so unwichtig ist^^

bin bis dato immer nur auf stärke gegeangen,weil ich gdacht hab je stärker die olle, desto mehr kriegt sie kaputt...naja lvl 48 mit 1,8k life isn bissl doof gewesen damals^^


----------



## wolfracht (19. April 2009)

Es war ein Level 14 Krieger, der Rüstungsteile in seine Aktionsleiste gelegt hat, und sich wunderte warum man damit nichts machen kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. April 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ich hab erst mit ca lvl 40 verstanden, dass ein Krieger immer tanken muss.


wow bis 80 haste also nicht kapiert, das ein krieger auch ziemlich gut schaden machen kann.


----------



## Soidberg (19. April 2009)

Vor WoW hab ich AC2 gespielt. Da konnte man sich mit Rechtsklick auf den Char anzeigen lassen, was die Leute tragen.

Das hab ich dann als Lvl 10 (oder so) Gnom-Hexer bei einem Lvl 40 Untoten versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nom nom nom)

Bin auch mal von einem NE-Jäger gefragt worden, wo Darnassus liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. April 2009)

Ein kleiner Schami namens *Nighthusstttt* der mit Lvl 20 erst merkte das man ein Manatotem stellen kann / muß .. Nur doof das man die Q noch nicht gemacht hat xD


----------



## LiangZhou (19. April 2009)

Bin ich der einzige hier der vor WoW ein anderes MMO gezockt hat und deswegen für seine Klasse auch die angemessenen Stats hatte? ;]

Mein größter Fauxpass war es einen männlichen Troll angefangen zu haben.


----------



## hansdieteror (19. April 2009)

Mein größter Fehler war es bis lvl. 40 meine HP mit Wasser aufzufüllen. ...Bis ich mir dann mal den Tooltip durchgelesen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (19. April 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> also ich könnte da so einiges erzählen xD , z.b schaute ich mit meinem ersten char nur darauf wieviel rüstung das item hat , des weiteren verteilte ich meine skillpunkte so das in jedem talent ein punkt war , dann mit dem magier dauerte es bis ca. lvl 50 bis is rausgefunden habe das man gegengazuber hat und und und .... es gibt so viel zu erzählen und ich fands lustig *wen ich jetzt so nachdenke und würd gern wieder unwissend WoW anfangen* hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ich auch auf jeden fall, des Spiel hat damals ganz anders Spaß gemacht^^ kann des ned beschreiben aber am anfang war schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (19. April 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> also ich könnte da so einiges erzählen xD , z.b schaute ich mit meinem ersten char nur darauf wieviel rüstung das item hat , des weiteren verteilte ich meine skillpunkte so das in jedem talent ein punkt war , dann mit dem magier dauerte es bis ca. lvl 50 bis is rausgefunden habe das man gegengazuber hat und und und .... es gibt so viel zu erzählen und ich fands lustig *wen ich jetzt so nachdenke und würd gern wieder unwissend WoW anfangen* hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ich auch auf jeden fall, des Spiel hat damals ganz anders Spaß gemacht^^ kann des ned beschreiben aber am anfang war schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: OMG  ein 4er post shit sry inet hat iwie gehangen plz löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (19. April 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> also ich könnte da so einiges erzählen xD , z.b schaute ich mit meinem ersten char nur darauf wieviel rüstung das item hat , des weiteren verteilte ich meine skillpunkte so das in jedem talent ein punkt war , dann mit dem magier dauerte es bis ca. lvl 50 bis is rausgefunden habe das man gegengazuber hat und und und .... es gibt so viel zu erzählen und ich fands lustig *wen ich jetzt so nachdenke und würd gern wieder unwissend WoW anfangen* hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ich auch auf jeden fall, des Spiel hat damals ganz anders Spaß gemacht^^ kann des ned beschreiben aber am anfang war schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: OMG  ein 4er post shit sry inet hat iwie gehangen plz löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (19. April 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> also ich könnte da so einiges erzählen xD , z.b schaute ich mit meinem ersten char nur darauf wieviel rüstung das item hat , des weiteren verteilte ich meine skillpunkte so das in jedem talent ein punkt war , dann mit dem magier dauerte es bis ca. lvl 50 bis is rausgefunden habe das man gegengazuber hat und und und .... es gibt so viel zu erzählen und ich fands lustig *wen ich jetzt so nachdenke und würd gern wieder unwissend WoW anfangen* hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ich auch auf jeden fall, des Spiel hat damals ganz anders Spaß gemacht^^ kann des ned beschreiben aber am anfang war schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: OMG  ein 4er post shit sry inet hat iwie gehangen plz löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (19. April 2009)

zwergwarri schrieb:


> jo ich auch auf jeden fall, des Spiel hat damals ganz anders Spaß gemacht^^ kann des ned beschreiben aber am anfang war schon geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha ein Quadro-Post, schon ewig nichmehr gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my day!


----------



## zwergwarri (19. April 2009)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Oha ein Quadro-Post, schon ewig nichmehr gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



IMBA ^^ ne spaß tut mir echt leid tun ;D


----------



## Iphêsa (19. April 2009)

Ich hab mit lvl 30 von meiner gnomeregan Gruppe gelernt das ich als Tank warri nicht mit stäben Kämpfen sollte und ich erfuhr auch das es 3 skillbäume gab und nicht nur heldenhafter stoß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norrius (19. April 2009)

Ich und ein Freund mit dem ich heute noch WOW zocke haben um den Levelbereich 20 versucht über das Meer zu schwimmen also von Westfall nach Kalmidor :-) Haben uns sogar extremst viele Tränke zugelegt dass wir schnelle schwimmen können und tja dann konnten wir nicht mehr wirklich zurück und starben nach der reihe ;-)


----------



## Howjin15 (19. April 2009)

Es war einmal ein Kleiner lvl 1 Mensch Warri der einem Troll etwas per post schicken wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war einmal ein kleiner Orc Jäger der jeden 2ten Tag mal umskillen muste weil er sich verskillt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war einmal ein kleiner Todesritter der gedachthat er könne tanken... Tja er hats geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Norrius schrieb:


> Ich und ein Freund mit dem ich heute noch WOW zocke haben um den Levelbereich 20 versucht über das Meer zu schwimmen also von Westfall nach Kalmidor :-) Haben uns sogar extremst viele Tränke zugelegt dass wir schnelle schwimmen können und tja dann konnten wir nicht mehr wirklich zurück und starben nach der reihe ;-)


exploiterregel #72: das meer hat begrenzungen
es ist etwa auf der halben strecke zwischen mahlstrom und festland zuende


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. April 2009)

Mein größter Fauxpas war dass ich als alli angefangen habe.


----------



## Mjuu (19. April 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Mein größter Fauxpas war dass ich als alli angefangen habe.


deinen nickname würd ich eher als fauxpas sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (19. April 2009)

Ähm... Mount Hyjal...^^
Hatte ich mal einen Wipe ausgelöst ô,o ;D

Hab angefangen den Trash zu bomben und hab ausversehen den boss gepullt... alle tot.

Oder SSC:
Morogrimm.. alle tot, außer ich. Kein Rezzkabel xD


----------



## Anazazi (19. April 2009)

Mein größter Fauxpas war meinem Pala die Acc gebundenen schulter zu holen... er trägt sie immer ncoh obwohl er seit mehr als ner Woche 80 ist.

Und ich glaube ich hab mal nen Wiep in Naxx verursacht in dem ich einfach als kleiner Keuling bei Kel in den grünen Kreis gesprungen bin obwohl alle noch im eingang standen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja jeder fängt mal klein an... dafür weiß ich es jetzt besser.

MFG Anazazi


----------



## Terakos (19. April 2009)

Ich habe mit Level 40 gemerkt worin der Unterschied zwischen DD und Tank beim Warri besteht.... Dann habe ich mit level 40 gemerkt, dass man 3 verschiedenen "Skillbäume" hat.

Mit Level 20 habe ich gemerkt, dass man ja reppen kann und nicht jedes Teil 4x kaufen muss O.o (Das war das lustigste, an das ich mich erinnern kann xD)

gruß,
terakos


----------



## skyline930 (19. April 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob man das als fauxpas sehen kann, aber als ein Kumpel bei mir gepennt hat, und einen Naxx-Raid hatte.. und ich aus Versehen mit seinem Hunter den Boss angeschossen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was es das für Gekreische im TS gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und er hatte noch den Titel Jenkins, hat ja dann wenigstens gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. April 2009)

auf den offkrieger schurknhandel gemacht in naxx, und dolchfaechergesoammt-offkrieger sofort tot.
wars einfach zu sehr aus kara gewohnt das unser gildenchef mt ist


----------



## Afrit (19. April 2009)

mhhhhh gibts viel zu berichten :
1:ich dachte bis lvl 40 oder so das man mit ausdauer schneller läuft
2: ich bin bin lvl 3 durch hab kalimdor gerannt weil ich noch nie was von q gehört hab und da ich nicht wußte das es so was wie einen ruhestein gibt und ich den weg zurück net finden konnte hab dan den char gelöscht ^^
2: hab bei meinem druiden bis lvl 20 nicht gecheckt das der sich verwandeln kann


----------



## Juliettà92 (19. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Naja hat jetzt nicht wirklich was mit WoW direkt zu tun, aber war auch sehr lustig xD

Als ich mal wieder einen Screenshot gemacht hatte, wollte ich diesem auf dem Desktop als Hintergrund. 
Gesagt - getan, alles kein Problem.

Einen Tag später war ich jedoch diejenige, die verzweifelt versucht (auf dem Desktop!!!) die Taschen zu schliessen und mich wundere, warum nichts passiert xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (19. April 2009)

smilingangel79 schrieb:


> Mein größter Fauxpas war, dass ich keine Ahnung hatte, wie ich mich in Inis verhalten musste, wenn es ums Würfeln ging. Blöderweise hatte ich mich von einer RL-Freundin, die mit mir in einer Gilde ist, überreden lassen, bei einem Ausbildungs- und Itemrun in Zul'Farrak mitzugehen, mit meiner Jägerin.
> 
> Ich hab immer gepasst, bis irgendjemand meinte, ich solle doch ruhig mitwürfeln. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, wann ich was drücken sollte. Blöderweise hab ich auf ein Leder-Item Bedarf gewürfelt (als ich schon schwere Rüstung tragen konnte). Die beiden anderen aus der Gilde, für die dieser Run bestimmt war, waren natürlich sauer. Ich hab mich mehrfach entschuldigt. Meine Freundin hat sich über die beiden aufgeregt, weil die mich - verständlicherweise - fertig gemacht haben.
> 
> ...




Ach ja, bei meiner ersten Ini, war glaube ich der Kral, hab ich mich anfangs auch nicht getraut, irgendwelchen Loot zu nehmen, als mir dann gesagt wurde, dass ich mir was nehmen könnte, hab ich immer Bedarf gedrückt, da ich dachte, dass Bedarf zurückhaltender ist als Gier, und ich ja nicht blöd rüberkommen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (19. April 2009)

Mein größter Fauxpas war das ich mit level 38 immernoch HDW gegangen bin weil ich das duduset vollhabenwollte ^^


----------



## Pusillin (9. Mai 2009)

lol grade passiert-
für so 150g 35 kohle aus dem ah gekauft, für die thoriumbruderschaft,
paar secunden später gemerkt dass man die für 5s beim händler kaufen kann -.-
das kommt davon wenn man nie nen schmied gespielt hat (bin auch so kein  twinker, und main ist stoffi)


----------



## phipush1 (9. Mai 2009)

Mit meinem ersten char hatte ich nich verstanden das man rüssi reppen lassen kann


----------



## Anni®! (9. Mai 2009)

Naxx .... war auch ma so ne Sache bei mir. 
Wenn man nicht grad in den Kreis rennt kann man in dem Raum von Kel überall hingehen wo man will ....dachte ich .... bis ich zu Kel ging > Wipe


----------



## Taurenkuuh (9. Mai 2009)

es war einmal eine kleine magierin, die mit lvl 30 das erste mal in eine ini ging und dann tank gespielt hat xP
nach dem wipe hab ich dann gefragt, was ein tank überhaupt ist und dann wurde ich ohne kommentar gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ja, bei meinen ersten ini versuchen hab ich auch immer bedarf geklickt, weil ich ebenfalls dachte, dass das zurückhaltender ist^^. es hat sich aber erst in der 4. ini wer darüber beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexz (9. Mai 2009)

mit meinen ersten char (magier) wusste ich früher nicht das es einen lehrer gab und bin mit lvl 18 immer noch mit feuerball (1) und frostrüstung (1) rumgelaufen xD


----------



## Fleurnoire (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hatte mit meinem ersten Char, einer untoten Priesterin null Plan von allem, so dass ich oftmals keine neuen Zauber beim Lehrer lernen konnte weil ich alles für Repp kosten ausgeben musste. Irgendwann wies mich ein Kumpel auf das Schild hin ( über diese Info war ich wahrlich platt!)

Dann: Uldaman, würfelte Bedarf auf einen Kolben mit Stats wie Stärke und Beweglichkeit und war empört als man mit mir zu streiten begann, Priester können doch Kolben tragen, also.......?
Die Diskussion wurde so hitzig, dass man mich aus der Gruppe warf.



laaaaaaaange ging ich nicht mehr in Inis........................

( und heute ist es eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen )


----------



## Rated (9. Mai 2009)

meinen ersten char habe ich Zôcker genannt, weil ich vorher silkroad gespielt habe und da alle so doofe namen haben.


----------



## illdas (9. Mai 2009)

Hab mit level 40 gemerkt , dass werte besser sin als graue sachen mit viel rüssi^^


----------



## Teradas (9. Mai 2009)

illdas schrieb:


> Hab mit level 40 gemerkt , dass werte besser sin als graue sachen mit viel rüssi^^


/Sign,
das habe ich aber schon mit 25 gemerkt xD


----------



## Kasching (9. Mai 2009)

und ich hab mit meinem lvl 20 dudu gemerkt das : 
Die Talenteverteilung offenbar einen höheren Sinn zu haben scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das man seine Sachen reparieren kann. ( hab mir immer neue weiße beim Händler gekauft sobald meine gelb waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und musste mir Gold leihen )


----------



## Ratrix (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe es irgendwann gesehen das die Farben in der die Quest geschrieben ist was mit dem Level zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (9. Mai 2009)

Mit meinem allerersten Charakter erst mit level 27 gemerkt das es überhaupt Skill Bäume gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinea (9. Mai 2009)

Aloha ihr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also mir ist auch was peinliches passiert und zwar was wircklich peinliches , ich hab mit meinen Druiden gedacht wenn da seht benötigt 40 punkte bei gleichgewicht muss man 40 punkte gesammelt haben , also hae ich bis lvl 60 diese punkte gesammelt und dann fest gestellt das ich sie verteilen muss , darum hat mich keiner in inis mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerkin (9. Mai 2009)

Hab bis lvl 30 nicht geschnallt wie man kürschnert bis mir ein netter Hordler gesagt hat das ich ein kürschnermesser bräuchte.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nano4Life (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mit meinen ersten Charakteren beim Kürschnern und Bergbauen immer Messer/Hacke extra vorher angelegt, weil ich dachte, dass man die ja nich benutzen kann wenn sie nur im inventar rumliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwann is mir dann aber aufgefalln, dass das auch ohne geht. Aber mehr oder weniger zufällig.


----------



## Numbe (9. Mai 2009)

Der erste Tank und ich haben uns beim ersten Mal Lurker (Hach war das schön, ssc v.v) testen, so sehr erschreckt das wir die erste Zeit reglos da standen und nicht getankt haben. (Meine Maus lag neben dem Schreibtisch nachdem das Vieh da raus gesprungen kam.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich bis level 40 nicht den Zauber 'Richturteil' lernen wollte... gab für mich keinen Sinn, stand ja kein X-dmg oder X-heal dran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach und der blaue-Ep Balken... da dachte ich auch lange das es die Anzeige dafür ist, wie viel Ep man bekommt wenn man alle Quest abgibt die man angenommen hat... Der echte Sinn wurde mir dann beim lesen des Tooltipps und dem erfolglosen Löschen von Quests klar, da der Balken nicht kürzer wurde als ich meinen kompletten Log geplättet hatte.^^

Was mir dazu noch einfällt (War aber nicht ich, sondern ein Pala aus meiner Gilde): Der hat kurz vor unserem ersten Vashji kill (5% waren das oder so v.v) dem MT ne Bubble gegeben anstatt die Hand der Freiheit (Um aus den Wurzeln raus zukommen), gab nen schönen Wipe und er wird heute noch gerne dran erinnert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (9. Mai 2009)

Mir ist mal im Naxxraid die maus förmlich kaputt gegangen.
Wackelkontakt und ich laufe direkt bei Thaddi in die Sauce rein xD


----------



## Nowsays (9. Mai 2009)

Mit Level 8 dachte ich mir, der Ruhestein dient als eine Art Fluchtmöglichkeit, wo man einfach Ruhe hat...
Ich rannte in eine Höhle voller Monster, zog circa 5 auf mich und dachte mir: "Ihr könnt mich alle mal"
Ich benutzte meinen Ruhestein, doch ich musste immer wieder erneut draufklicken, und der Balken füllte
sich nie ganz...dann starb ich. Am Friedhof hatte ich keine Ahnung was ich machen soll, also löschte ich den
Char.
Ich begann einen Magier, und levelte den( zu meinem Erstaunen) auf Level 39 worauf ich dann in Tanaris war.
Ich merkte leider, dass meine Waffenfertigkeit "Dolche" noch bei 19 war. Also kaufte ich mir einen Dolch beim
Händler, und skillte den etwa eine Stunde lang vor Gadgetzan....Ich dachte man könne selbst entscheiden, ob
man zaubert, oder mit Dolchen auf den Gegner einsticht
Die Attribute Beweglichkeit und Ausdauer hielt ich für Geschwindigkeitsverbessernd, also legte ich mir nur Rüstung
mit diesen Werten zu
Ein 70er machte mich dann in einem sehr sehr langen Gespträch auf die Auswirkungen der Attribute aufmerksam:p

Meine erste Instanz war der Friedhof beim scharlachroten Kloster...Ich dachte nur diese vielen Monster müssen so schnell
wie möglich kaputt gehen, von Tanks wusste ich damals noch nichts...also rannte ich in möglichst viele Mobgruppen rein,
versuchte sie mit der Arkanen Explosion zu töten, als ich merkte, dass das nicht viel bringt habe ich mich in meinem 
Eisblock versteckt, sehr zu Lasten des Heilers, der mich versuchte zu retten und dann alle Aggro auf sich zog...

Ich denke das waren ein paar Anfangsfettnäpfchen, in die die meisten mehr oder weniger mal hineintreten


----------



## Kaffeeee (10. Mai 2009)

Eine Blutelfen Jägerin machte am Anfang viele Fehler. 
Sie hatte Angst und machte einen großen Bogen um "Gelbe Tierchen". Sie rannte wie irre durch die Todesschneise oder machte einen riesen Umweg, um ganz oben bei den Npc sicher auf die andere Seite zu kommen. Auch noch, als sie eigentlich "viel stärker" war als die Skelette. 
Außerdem machte es ihr große Sorgen, wenn sie einen anderen Spieler sah. Sie wusste nicht, welche Rasse nun "Gut oder Böse" sei und versuchte, sich selbst vor Orks zu verstecken. Das auch, wenn die (ihr damals noch unbekannte) Pvp funktion deaktiviert war. 
Als sie sich bis zum Brachland durchgeschlagen hatte, bog sie links ab und kam in ein Gebiet das sie nicht kannte. Aber wenn sie da so einfach reinlaufen konnte, kanns da ja nicht so schlimm sein.... Zack Zack und sie lag im Dreck. "Da geh ich nie wieder hin" dachte sie sich und so blieb es auch bis heute.
Das erste mal in einer Scherbenweltini (zu lange hatte sie sich ohne inis durchgeschlagen) sollte sie eine Eisfalle legen. "Eisfalle? Ich?! Hab ich nicht. Oh hab ich doch. Ich versuchs mal" Wipe.
Mittlerweile ist sie immernoch auf lvl 70 und relativ eingestaubt. Aber ihre Freundin, die Troll Kriegerin, lernte durch die Fehler der Jägerin und geht jetzt recht erfolgreich Raiden.


----------



## BloodlYy (10. Mai 2009)

Vor ca 3 jahren als ich mit WoW anfing, mein erster char war ein orc-hunter, als ich 17 (muss ca das lvl gewesen sein) ging ich meine erste Instanz, nach einigen grünen drops ist mir aufgefallen das ich mit Bedarf viel öfter die Sachen gewinne (omg), naja als man mich fragte warum ich immer bedarf mache, sagte ich nur "ja, weil ich mit Gier nicht soviel Glück habe", naja wurde von allen geflamet außer der schurke der Gruppe, der hatte mich in Schutz genommen und meinte jeder würde mal mit den Spiel anfangen.

..lang ist es her...

wen ich heut zu tage am twinken bin und auf Neue Spieler treffe die gleiche oder ähnliche Fehler machen wie ich damals aus unwissenheit, helfe ich ihnen oder kläre sie auf, so wie es der Schurke damals bei mir gemacht hatte...


----------



## Runelord (10. Mai 2009)

^^ ich wuste mit meinem ersten char (Ein Druide) bis ca level 16 nicht das man neue fertikeiten ausbilden kann


----------



## Anburak-G (10. Mai 2009)

Bei meinem Jäger ist mir mein Pet immer abgehauen, weil ich es nicht füttern konnte....

Ab und an Questtext lesen hilft dann halt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

ganz klar:
wo immer sich ne void-zone auftut steh ich als tank mitendrin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (10. Mai 2009)

Mway schrieb:


> Es war vor ca 2 Jahren ein kleiner Hunter der hat mit WOW angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




FTW! xD


----------



## VallovShatt (10. Mai 2009)

Oh das warn peinliche Zeiten als ich anfing...

Ich hab mich ja schon über das Spiel und alles informiert bevor ich angefangen hab. Nur ging da irgendwie das mit den Instanzen an mir vorbei.
Naja jedenfalls ging ich in den Flammenschlund - alleine - und wollte diese 2 Schlangen kaputt machen. Warn ja 2 lvl unter mir... Das war natürlich n Griff ins Klo und ich war dann tot. 
Ich musste auch erst mal sehr nachdenken wo die Typen sind die vor mir reinliefen.
Hab mir das dann nochmal durchgelesen und mir nur geschworen das niemals jemandem zu erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kann nicht lange danach gewesen sein als ich beschloss die andere Seite der Welt zu erkunden und mim Zeppelin nach Tirisfal flog. Die mobs da warn ja alle so klein also wollte ich mich da ein bisschen umsehen. Da kam ich dann an eine große Burg Namens Lordaron. Vorsichtig schlich ich Schritt für Schritt hinein weil ich dachte es könne ja auch ne Allystadt sein, schließlich stand da "Ruinen von Lordaron", das war ja mal ne Allystadt. Irgendwann kam dann n anderer Spieler angelatscht und ich ging einfach mal hinterher. Dann sah ich auch schon die Wachen am Aufzug und erkannte dass ich in UC bin...

Noch am selben Tag muss das gewesen sein, als ich dem Chaos von UC entronnen war und mich weiter draußen umsah. Ich lief den Weg gen Osten immer weiter bis ich ans Bollwerk kam. Ich wollte wissen was dahinter ist und lief einfach mal hin. Naja und mit lvl 15 oder was es war hab ich die Mobs natürlich aus 2km entfernung angezogen. 
Ich hab auch erst nicht geblickt was der Totenkopf am Bild soll. 

Und dann die Sache mit den Werten. Irgendwo hab ich aufgeschnappt, ein Krieger braucht Rüstung... Das mit der Ausdauer erfuhr ich so mit lvl 30.


----------



## Tiandrace (14. Mai 2009)

Nun nachdem ich zwei Tage damit verbracht habe mir diesen Thread durchzulesen und mich in vielen Posts wiedererkannt hab  nun meine gesammelten Werke:
Mein Ex Freund schenkte mir WoW. Als es nun zum erstellen des Charakters kam wollte ich unbedingt ein Tier haben, dass mit mir kämpft . So wurde mir geraten einen Warlock zu erstellen. Oo ich weiss heute, dass ich eigentlich einen Jäger haben wollte . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun gesagt getan. Ich startete in die faszinierende Welt und wusste nicht, was ich machen sollte. 
Da unsere Bekannten und mein Ex auf US Servern spielen, war mein WoW natürlich auch auf US Servern. Alles in Englisch und mein Schulenglisch so eingerostet wie noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gut mit Level 5 wunderte ich mich warum andere Locks einen Imp (Wichtel) hatten und ich nicht. Naja mir wurde gesagt den braucht man nicht. Gut dann kam mit Level 10 die Blue Berry. 
Kurz danach kam die wohl blödeste Wette in diesem ganzen Spiel zustande:
2 x Level 10 nach Gadgetzan 
Kurz gesagt nach 3 Stunden laufen und gefühlten 50 Toden kamen zwei Gnome in der Wüste an. Wir sind alles gelaufen und geschwommen. 
So dann verliess meinen Ex die Lust am leveln mit meiner Gnomin.. 
So hüpfte diese fröhlich alleine durch Westfall und Bob wurde mein bester Freund. Hilfe bekam ich kaum und schreiben traute ich mich nicht.. 
Erster Fehler meine Talentpunkte wanderten in Destruction und so konnte meine arme BlueBerry kaum Aggro halten :O. In Instanzen traute ich mich nicht mit einer Gruppe. Nachdem mein erster Gnomer Run eine Blamage war. Mit Level 30 kam unser Bekannter mal auf die Idee mich zu inspecten 
Danach gab er erstmal 30 Gold aus und kaufte mir Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so mit Level 13 Stoffhosen is es nicht so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die waren blau Oo. Da entdeckte ich das AH !! 
Juhu was für eine Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach war ich chronisch pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Berufe hatte ich Skinnen und Minen doch ich fand nie heraus wie das mit dem verhütten geht, so hab ich es dann doch gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
So trollte ich mich hoch hinaus bis Level 50 und dann kam BC. 
In einem Heroic wurde ich gefragt, ob ich den nicht den Imp ma rausholen möchte. Imp? wasn das? Danach kam nur noch Flame und ein netter Kick aus der Gruppe Oo. Verdammt war da nicht mal was? Also muste ich ins Startgebiet und mir diesen "unnützen" Imp holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war ma richtig peinlich..
Als ich endlich Level 70 war kam  mein erster Kara Run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Addons und Omen wars wirklich kein Spass. Von Addons hatte ich nie was gehört Oo und DBM war mir ein Fremdwort. So starb ich eigentlich bei jedem Pull. Hatte auch + Defense Rating Gems in meinen Klamotten Oo. Soulsshatter wasn das? 
Das lustigste Raiderlebnis hatte ich , als ich eingepennt bin ( bei 4 Uhr morgens Raidbeginn) und vor jedem Pull im Ventrilo alle immer geschrieen haben um mich aufzuwecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habs auch mal fertiggebracht mir bei Maiden, mitten im Bosskampf, Wasser über meine Tastatur zu kippen und dann panisch die Tastatur zu trocknen und alles andere zu vergessen. 
Doch kann ich nur sagen mit viel Hilfe von Guildies und Freunden wurde mein Lock doch noch ganz passabel. Doch ohne Hilfe hätte ich wahrscheinlich irgendwann aufgegeben. 
Naja nebenzu noch einen Priest hochgelevelt und nu is Priest mein Main und der Lock dümpelt iwo bei 71 rum. 
Ansonsten auch jeder Fehler den alle irgenddwann mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Überall runterfallen.. Bobs Trauzeuge werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf alle Rädchen klicken die man finden kann. Oh hda vorne is ne Kiste bam Lock is tot..
In Instanzen auf alles passen, da ich mich net getraut hab zu würfeln..


----------



## Caldion (14. Mai 2009)

Ein Mitspieler brauchte vor einer Ini ein paar Gesundheitstränke aus dem AH. Ich bot mich an, da ich gerade im AH stand, ein paar mitzubringen. Die endlosen Listen mit  Preisen von 99 S 99 K hörten nicht auf. Nach dem achten mal blättern entschied ich mich, einfach zu kaufen, da immer nur 99er Werte auftauchten. Zwei mal schnell geklickt, Tränke erworben - nur übersehen, dass ich bereits auf der Liste war, wo ein Spaßvogel noch eine 99 eingefügt hatte - im Goldfenster.

Da ich dem Spieler meine Dummheit nicht in Rechnung stellen konnte, waren es die teuersten Tränke meiner Karriere.

Hab sie mir dann ganz allein eingezogen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (14. Mai 2009)

Immer wieder ne Freude hier zu lesen. Kommt mir so viel bekannt vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück haben wir alle mal unwissend angefangen. 



Einer meiner letzten größeren Fauxpas war in Naxx25. Bei Kel im Eifer des Gefechts falsche Taste geklickt - Mordlust. Direkt zum Tank gesprungen, natürlich genau da Eisblock, MT mit in den Tod gerissen, Wipe bei 10%. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wurde dann gebeten, das für den Fight doch bitte aus der Leiste zu entfernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja gut, uns als ich merkte, dass mein Inschriftler-Twink alles mit Glyphen ausstattete, außer sich selbst, und noch mit freien Plätzen rumrannte ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mit meinem Hunter damals mein Pet mit Fleisch vollgestopft um es glücklich zu machen. Irgendwann stand mal ein 70er (war noch BC Zeit) daneben und schaute sich das ne weile an... dann meinte er ob ich wüsste das man warten muss bis der "füttern" Buff vom Pet weg ist und dann schauen soll ob ich noch was nachfüttern muss. Nun weiss ich es genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß an euch


----------



## Ordischa (14. Mai 2009)

mein magier stand mal ein halbes jahr dumm in der gegend rum und dann dachte ich ich verliere mal all meine talentpunkte und skille auf feuer um. gesagt getan und ab nach nordend und wunderte mich warum ich eigentlich gar keinen schaden mache und bei fast einem gegner draufgehe.

erst nichts dabei gedacht und irgendwann nach einem aufstieg in meinen talentbaum geschaut...ui.....ichhatte noch soviele talentpunkte frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hatte ich nach dem reset meiner talente verteilt auf feuer umzuskillen bei den talentpunkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKaDe (14. Mai 2009)

ich bin mal fast ne stunde in theramore auf nem schiff gestanden und hab mich gewundert warum es nicht los fährt... bis ein jäger (der angelte) mich fragte was ich hier mache, der hat sich kaputtgelacht und mich zum richtigen schiff geschickt ;-)


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. Mai 2009)

Habe manchmal schon durch diverse Missgeschicke und durch "Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände" den Raid belustigt ...

Aber ich hab ´nen neunen Spezialtrick drauf ^^ ...
Bei Emalon:
Ich, voll am Damage machen und Rota-Fahren, merke "Oh, Mordlust is rdy, machste mal ..."
Kaum gemacht, fängt Emalon an, die Nova zu casten ... Tja, Mordust dauert ungefähr genauso lange ...
Resultat: Toter Gnom - Gestern sowie letzte Woche *lol*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reecon (14. Mai 2009)

Bin am PC eingeschlafen und in Sturmwind ertrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naturus (14. Mai 2009)

Als LVL 40 - Druide immernoch nach dem Schema: 
"Sternenfeuer - Mondfeuer und dann mit dem Streitkolben drauf - Heilen, Mondfeuer, Streitkolben" gefarmt zu haben. Habe mich dabei geärgert, daß ich viel weniger Schaden mache als meine Begleiter Mage und Krieger. Habe außerdem 60g!!! für den Taran-Eisbrecher -Kolben bezahlt, was mit LVL40 im classic nen Haufen Kohle war.
Mußte mir dann von einem älteren Druiden erklären lassen, wie das mit dem Skillen und den Gestalten usw. macht---


----------



## Fragilia (14. Mai 2009)

Es war mal ein kleiner Pala, der immer steif und fest behauptet hat, er könne keine Gruppenmitglieder rezzen, sobald sie ihren Geist frei gelassen hätten. Hielt das für selbstverständliches Allgemeinwissen und habe die betroffenen Personen immer angemault, das sie das doch wissen müssten. Manchmal gab es zwar ein Murren, aber richtig erklärt hat es mir keiner, bis irgendwann eines Tages, mich jemand in der Managruft aufklärte, das der Geist natürlich zu weit entfernt sein und man nicht das bunte Bild am linken Bildschirmrand anklicken muss, sondern die Leiche am Boden, auch wenn nicht nicht mehr der grüne Schriftzug "wiederbelebbar" zu sehen ist. Seitdem muss niemand mehr den ganzen Weg laufen, sollte ich überlebt haben...


----------



## Kiffaerbse (14. Mai 2009)

Als ein Gnom Schurke lvl 45 immer wenn er n Taure sah sofort auf den losging und nach dessen Tod dachte er könnte ihn kürschnern da ne Kuh ja ein Tier ist...
"häää die Kühe im Wald von Elvinn konnte ich ja auch kürschnen"
und ich dann zig mal n GM anschrieb von wegen die Tauren sind buggy ich kann die ned Kürschen, bis ein GM mal Antwort gab...
der fand das ziemlich komisch ^^


----------



## sumisel (14. Mai 2009)

Mein erster Char war n Jäger und ich fand das Pet immer ziemlich nutzlos und die Klasse anstrengend weil ich oft gestorben bin. Mit 30 hab ich rausgefunden, dass man dem Pet Sachen beibringen kann (damals noch ohne Pettalentbaum) und erstmal Knurren beibringen muss damit es Aggro halten kann...


----------



## clar1ty (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab damals WoW auf einem Privatserver "angespielt" und fande es auch gar nicht so schlecht.. Ein Mob pullen, kloppen, looten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 easy going..

als ich dann direkt auf einen richtigen Server gewechselt habe.. ach was hab ich da geflucht als die Mobs mich einfach so angegriffen haben, wenn ich nichts gemacht habe.. auf dem privatserver waren nämlich alle mobs neutral und war alles ziemlich einfach mit dem pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab gleich mal im /1 nachgefragt ob der realm hier öfters so buggy ist das die mobs mich angreifen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hab gleich ein paar verbale steine in die, pardon, fresse bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (26. Mai 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*




und das war dann dein Fauxpas ^^

Spielst noch nicht so lang was? Es gab mal ne überarbeitung der Itemstats, vorher haste durchaus auf Stoffsachen alle Stats finden können, für alle Klassen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. Mai 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> und das war dann dein Fauxpas ^^
> 
> Spielst noch nicht so lang was? Es gab mal ne überarbeitung der Itemstats, vorher haste durchaus auf Stoffsachen alle Stats finden können, für alle Klassen.


Zwar nicht Stoff, aber dennoch in meinen Augen etwas komisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer trägt schwere Rüstung?
Schamanen:
Stärke, Int, Ausd sind okay, weil durch Verstärkertalente Stärke zu ZM gerechnet wird. Was jedoch dann die Willenskraft drauf bedeutet is mir ein Rätsel, da Schamanen Willenskraft überhaupt nicht brauchen.

Jäger:
Erübrigt sich bei dem Set. Ausser man will sein Petheal-Set haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (26. Mai 2009)

Nun fällt mir auch wieder was ein, nach dem Patch machte Virulenz? - also Seuchenverteilen beim DK ja keinen Schaden mehr, dacht ich das wurde komplett rausgenommen.
Hab mich voll geärgert das das ja unglaublichen Mehraufwand darstellt, jeden Mob immer erst mind. 2 Mal zu hauen bevor man mit Siedendes Blut zu bomben beginnen kann; und kaum möglich, alle Mobs zu erwischen bevor andere sie weggebombt haben.
Ne Woche später, ich hab ma wieder Interface neu eingestellt, blätter ich durchs Buch und denk nur "Der Button da ... der sieht ja aus wie... OMG!?"


----------



## DarthTerror (26. Mai 2009)

Als ich begonnen hatte, war ich auch ein Jäger xD

früher bin ich oft nackt durch die Welt gerennt, mit gutem grund; wenn mich jemand tötet, kostet es mich keine kupfer repkosten xD

das war so ca level 10.

und mit lvl 30 hat mir einer erklährt, das jäger distanzkämpfer sei.
ich hatte anno dazumal immer hingelaufen, dann mit meinen 2 dölchen Raptorstoss und mungobiss gespammt bis der mob tot war, und das pet einfach ohne spott zum dmg machen xD

ich war der melee-hunter #1 xD.


Ach ja und mit meinem main, nem krieger hab ich da auch noch ein fail. mit level 70 erklährte mir ein mage, das ich spellreflect habe im zauberbuch, hab den mit lvl 20 oder so bekommen und dann ignoriert bis am schluss xD


boah die guten-alten-noob-zeiten^^


----------



## Sternenguggerin (26. Mai 2009)

Darnassus hat einen Wasserfall

Erstaunt von der großen Stadt wollte meine kleine Druidin (Lvl 6) auch die Unterwasserwelt von Darnassus erforschen.
Also rein ins kühle virtuelle Nass. Vorbei an der Bank geschwommen. Doch was ist das Weisse da vorne?
Nichts wie hingeschwommen und... Ups, zu weit! Es ging für sie sehr weit runter, bis sie das Leben verliess.
Nun gut, das macht ja Elune sei Dank nichts in dieser Welt aus. Als flotter Irrwisch getarnt hingeflogen
zur steilen Kante und runter.
Wiederbeleben? Anneh ... Zu langsam! Weitergefallen.
Was nun? Wie komme ich wieder rauf? Wie komme ich wieder ins Leben? 
Am Fuss von Teldrassil in die falsche Richtung abgebogen. Hier geht es nirgends rauf! PANIK!
Ausgelogt. Eingelogt. Hmmmm....... OK. Ausgelogt. Charakter löschen. Neuen Charakter erstellen.
Später hat dann meine neue Druidin den Geisterheiler und seine Kunst kennengelernt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sah eine Druidin (k)ein Röslein stehen

Hurra, ich kann eine Beruf erlernen. Alchemie soll es sein. Und damit das ganze abgerundet wird Kräuterkunde dazu.
Die Lehrer waren auch sehr geduldig und brachten mir kleinen Druidin alles bei. Also weiter dann der nächsten
glorreichen Quest entgegen. Alle Blümelein auch artig gleich mitgepflückt. Aber wo sind sie alle?
Dies ist Teldrassil. Hier grünt und blüht alles und nur hier und da ein kleines Pflänzchen?
Die Wälder rauf, die Bäche runter und rüber über die Hügel. Immer zufällig eines gesehen.
Nun gut, Teldrassil ist ja verseucht. Vielleicht gibt es hier so wenig. Die Wege führten mich zur
Dunkelküste. Auch hier dasselbe. Zufällig da und dort über eine zarte Knospe gestolpert.
Es reicht! Das dauert. Wie soll ich da auch noch die Kunst der Alchimie verbessern?
Ein anderer Beruf muss her! Kürschnern! Hier wimmelt es von Tieren.
Und weil es sich dann anbietet auch noch das Lederhandwerk erlernt.
Endlich etwas Sinnvolles! 
Später habe ich dann das Radar der Minimap entdeckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noobige Grüße,
 Sternenguggerin.

P.S.: Mittlerweile Kürschnern/Ledern 450 und mit den Twink Alchemie/Kräuterkunde 450 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (26. Mai 2009)

Lustig ist auch was einem Gildenmember bei jedem Raid mindestens 1x passiert...

"Ich hätt gern nen Lutschkiesel"
"Ich auch"
"m2"

und der Hexer
"kein Problem - kommt schon"

2 klicken mit

"Ey - wer hat den Schrank da hingestellt"

wuahaha...ist so ein running gag geworden, kein raid ohne lutschkieselschrank


----------



## Vedhoc (26. Mai 2009)

Mit meinem Mage dachte ich das Fernkampf doch etwas öde is und hab bis level 14 auf ne weitere Nahkampfattacke gewartet.
"Angreifen" macht ja nd soo viel dmg


----------



## Hagriel (26. Mai 2009)

Irgendwann mal nen Schurken angefangen, und weil ich mit dem Priest und dem Hunter bis dahin immer gerne PvP gemacht habe, auch den Schurken mal nach Warsong geschickt.
Ha, Flagge geholt, Stiefel und losgesprintet... Sprinten hinterher und noch nen Hurtigkeitstrank und schon stand ich in unserem Flaggenraum.
Natürlich hatte die Horde unsere Flag, also, was macht man als Schurke, wenn man nicht gesehen werden will?
Richtig: stealth.... mit der Flagge am Rücken... also.. ehm... dann eben ohne Fahne am Rücken... der Hordi, der sie nur noch wegtappen brauchte, hat sich jedenfalls gefreut O.o


----------



## Gaiwain (26. Mai 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja und mit meinem main, nem krieger hab ich da auch noch ein fail. mit level 70 erklährte mir ein mage, das ich spellreflect habe im zauberbuch, hab den mit lvl 20 oder so bekommen und dann ignoriert bis am schluss xD
> ...



*wie wo, upps, muss ich doch glatt mal auf dem Twink nachsehen ...


----------



## Greka (26. Mai 2009)

hab erst mit lvl 60 mitbekommen, dass ich als schurke gifte benutzen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja hatte den auf lvl 60 relativ schnell nach 1 1/2 wochen knapp


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Rein in die Hero und getankt. Seltsamerweise hab ich recht viel Schaden gefressen.

AH! Ich hab ja die Waffe und das Schild garnicht angelegt! oO


----------



## Jokkerino (26. Mai 2009)

Vor 4 jahren war mal ein kleiner Krieger level 25 namens Jokkerino.
Er wurde angefragt in hdw zu tanken, jedoch hat der kleine Jokkerino so getankt, das er sich nach hinten gestellt hat und mit dem Gewehr geballert hat.


Japs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da wusste ich noch nicht so viel mit "Tanken" anzufangen : D


----------



## Grisgrem (26. Mai 2009)

Es war mal nen Hexer namens grisgrem, der erts mit lvl 50 wusste, was es mit dem seelenstein und dots auf sich hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagabond55 (26. Mai 2009)

lol da kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, war classic zeit wo fast jeder pala mit irgendeinem equip rumgerannt ist hauptsache es war platte. ich war schon lvl 60 und merkte erst dann wozu man das "richturteil" braucht (war nichtmal im interface drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) peinlich peinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (26. Mai 2009)

wusste damals nicht das hordler und allis nicht zusammen reden können ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (26. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> wusste damals nicht das hordler und allis nicht zusammen reden können ^^


hehe so gings mir auch, dachte immer "was labert der?" xD


----------



## ALEXMACK (26. Mai 2009)

Als ich damals mit Schurke angefangen habe,sagte mir n Freund:"warum benutzt du keine Gifte als Schurke?"...War damals 42 und wusste gar net das ich es beutzen konnte ><


----------



## Greshnak (26. Mai 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hehe so gings mir auch, dachte immer "was labert der?" xD



bei mir wars anders, hab am anfang auf nem privatserver gespielt, und da ging das. auf dem offi server hab ich dann nen alli gemacht und bei der who-liste den namen meines horden-freundes eingegeben und immer mal geguckt ob er on ist...war er aber nie ^^


----------



## Neme16 (26. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Rein in die Hero und getankt. Seltsamerweise hab ich recht viel Schaden gefressen.
> 
> AH! Ich hab ja die Waffe und das Schild garnicht angelegt! oO




unsinn und erfunden, ohne waffe könnteste die meisten Fähigkeiten net benutzen --> hätteste also schon beim ersten trrash bemerkt 
oder du hast auch die aggro dauernt verloren dann bist du  niedrig


----------



## Albertado (26. Mai 2009)

vllt. hat ers ja auch am ersten Mob dann bemerkt?


----------



## Ezmera (27. Mai 2009)

Auch die kleine Hexenmeisterin Ezmera musste nach ihrem ersten HDW-Run feststellen, dass manche Krieger sauer werden wenn man ihnen die blaue Schwere Rüssi wegwürfelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (27. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Rein in die Hero und getankt. Seltsamerweise hab ich recht viel Schaden gefressen.
> 
> AH! Ich hab ja die Waffe und das Schild garnicht angelegt! oO



ist mir auch schon passiert - sowohl mit angelrute als auch mit winterklamotten getankt...

----

Am Anfang dachte ich, dass Gier > Bedarf wäre (wer will schon gierig sein)
Und nachdem ich natürlich höflich und bescheiden bin - hab ich immer Bedarf geklickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gab dann einige Diskussionen in Burg Schattenfang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (27. Mai 2009)

*schäm*

Gestern... Gundrak hero, wurde ein Heiler gesucht und ich hab spontan zugesagt. Also rasch raus aus den DD-Klamotten und rein in mein geliebtes Heilerzeugs. Schnell zur Bank und umgezogen und dann rein in die gute Stube.

Nach dem ersten Wipe, welcher aufgrund ausgebliebener Heilung nicht lange auf sich warten ließ, musste ich feststellen... DASS MAN DIE SKILLUNG SCHON AUF HOLY ÄNDERN SOLLTE.

Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## Omidas (27. Mai 2009)

Letztens VF Hero

Erste Mobgruppe nach dem ersten Boss und der DK Tank fällt mir doch 
etwas schnell um, da ich noch etwas verträumt da stand und aufs 
Portal gewartet habe.

Am Ende der Instanz whispert er mich an und entschuldigt sich, da er
da aus versehen kurzzeitig im Offgear getankt hatte.

Wollte irgendwas zurück schreiben, dass ja alles gut gegangen ist und
meine Heilung ja dafür gereicht hätte.

Als mir der Rücken meines Heilers ins Auge fiel und mich eine Angelrute
anlachte, die ich vor der Instanz für die Angeldaily angelegt hatte.

Nur noch schnell "np" gewhispert Waffen gewechselt und schnell
woanders hin, bevor es noch jemanden aufgefallen wär.


----------



## Namir (27. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bk mit blutpraesenz getankt *schaem*
> naja heiler war ein freund und hat es geschafft zu heilen.
> am ende der ini gabs ne menge rofls als ichs gemerkt habe^^



nach nem wipe in naxx hab ich schon des öfteren in unholy getankt und hab das auch schon vermehrt bei anderen festgestellt ^^
naja, damit kommt man halt schneller zur wipestelle ... und gleich nochmals, damit man's auch lernt.
anders rum ist es mir aber auch schon passiert: tank starb und ich versuchte in frostpräsenz zu übernehmen. und beim nächsten try war ich halt noch in frostpräsenz und hatte recht schnell aggro und starb halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hatte halt das glück, dass ich wow durch nen kumpel angefangen habe und da vieles gelernt hab. das mit dem n und s (später dann gier und bedarf fenster).
im endeffekt blieb mir viel peinliches erspart, durch rege diskussionen mit meinem kumpel.
etwas vielleicht noch, ganz zu beginn hatte ich immer das gefühl, dass equip kaputt geht und man es zwar reparieren kann, ausser man ist zu spät und es ist schon rot, dann sei es unwiderruflich dahin.
ich hatte auch nie eine ahnung, was ich mit zauberschaden anfangen soll, also hab ich meinem eleschami immer nur mit ausdauer und vor allem int vollgepumpt (was ja aber auch nicht so schlecht ist).
ach ja, und noch was. ich habe von selbigem kumple gehört, dass die scheiss schamis op sind (deswegen wollte ich einen ^^), da sie mit level 40 schwere rüstung tragen können. da hab ich mir gedacht: der kluge man schaut voraus und habe schmied gelernt. naja, jetzt bin ich halt juwe.


----------



## samson665 (27. Mai 2009)

na dann muss ich auch eine peinlichkeit zum besten geben. Naxx 25 Stammraid. Ich als MT2 Pala.
Heigan ist down und es kommt die stelle wo, zumindest unser raid immer bis nach hinten durch läuft und dann die viecher wegbombt die noch nachkommen. also ich will unseren MT1 etwas schützen und ihm diesen 50% weniger schaden buff (zauber, wie auch immer) geben. In diesem moment kommt Hausdrache von hinten und will mir irgend etwas sagen. dreh mich um, da ich ja nicht unfhöflich sein will und nehme unseren MT1 ausversehen aus dem kampf. ich down. er leider auch da er nicht mehr so schnell reagieren konnte. naja gelächter gross ich dicke rote birne und interface schnell schnell geändert. rep kosten musste ich zum glück nicht übernehmen und versprechen das ich sowas nie wieder mache.
was mit dem schurken alles passiert ist möchte ich gar nicht erst erzählen, wie z.b. das ich nicht gewusst habe das man in stealth trotzdem sprinten kann. hatt mir in der arena so einige punkte mehr gebracht als ich das dann mal von einem mehr als nur genervten partner erfahren habe.


----------



## Westicê1.1 (27. Mai 2009)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ich angefangen habe zu spielen sagte mein bruder zu mir ich sollte mich am besten in nem haus ausloggen (er meinte wegen erholt sein^^) 
naja ich meinte wenn ich mich nicht in einem haus ausloggen würde, würde ich sterben ;D
so bin ich also jedes mal in nen häuschen gerannt auch wenns noch so klein war^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> unsinn und erfunden, ohne waffe könnteste die meisten Fähigkeiten net benutzen --> hätteste also schon beim ersten trrash bemerkt
> oder du hast auch die aggro dauernt verloren dann bist du  niedrig


BuLLshiT


----------



## mommel (27. Mai 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*


Stoff  ja nicht grad aber ein WL kann auch Schwerter tragen und wenn man ja nirgends items mit Stärke / Beweglichkeit hat brauch man die ja da ^^.
Ich hatte meinem Hexer auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gegönnt aber nur aus Fun, mit der Begründung es gibt ja auch castimmune Mobs.

Das mim Kämpfen ohne Waffe kann bei nem Druiden schonmal vorkommen, nachm kontrollierten Wipe bei dem man die Waffen zieht um Repkosten zu sparen, in den Formen sieht man es ja nicht gleich merkt es aber nach den ersten paar Sekunden infight weil man kein/e Schaden/Heilung macht


----------



## Greshnak (27. Mai 2009)

Mal ne Frage:

Die meisten hier kannten Bedarf und Gier nicht.
Sie dachten: Gierig sein ist nicht gut, also klicke ich es nicht. Nur Bedarf bedeutet ja das man es braucht. Habt ihr da aufgehört zu denken? ^^
Interessiert mich echt mal ^^ 
Ich habe es so hergeleitet:
Mmmh, kA was das ist, also brauche ich es nicht. Also Bedarf schonmal nicht. Gierig sein ist böse und wenn man das klickt bekommet man es nicht. Und so habe ich Gier gemacht ^^


----------



## Tiandrace (27. Mai 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Englischer Client = Need and Greed.. Need hörte sich fieser an als Greed. Hab anfangs nur nicht gewusst wie man passt Oo.


----------



## Dave2712 (27. Mai 2009)

Also mir ist im Naxx 10er mein größter Fehler passiert.

Wie waren gerade bei Kel und er hatte nur noch gefühlte 12% Life. Unser Tank musste zusätzlich die beiden Adds übernehmen, da der MT2 tot war. Unser Tank war schon ziemlich low und ich kleiner Palaheiler wollte Handauflegung auf ihn machen. Handauflegung ist bei mir im Healbot Shift+rechte Mustaste. Ich drückte allerdings Strg+rechte Maustaste, welches leider der Massenspott des Palas war. Eh ich mich versah, kamen Kel und die beiden Mobs auf mich zu und hauten mich so schnell down, dass ich noch nicht mal Gottesschild ziehen konnte.

Alle waren verwundert (einschließlich ich) warum ich auf einaml die Aggro hatte. Naja, als es mir dann aufgefallen war, hatte ich die Lacher natürlich auf meiner Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja seit dem Tag habe ich keinen Spott mehr im Healbot eingestellt D


----------



## Miarum (27. Mai 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Letztens VF Hero
> 
> Erste Mobgruppe nach dem ersten Boss und der DK Tank fällt mir doch
> etwas schnell um, da ich noch etwas verträumt da stand und aufs
> ...



So was ähnliches hatte ich auch mal. 
Ich hab fröhlich und munter Ostereier gesucht, hatte den Korb angelegt und die Blumen. Ich flüster schon aus Spaß rum "lool bestimmt lass ich aus versehen die Sachen in Naxx an xD" So, meine Freundin musste in eine hero, wegen dem Tankschwert. Erste Mobgruppe in Turm. Das Leben ging so schnell runter und ich hab irgendwie so wenig geheilt... "HEILEN, MIA, HEILEN!" Ich guck auf mein Mana und stellte fest, dass mir so um die 1k fehlten... Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass ich mein Heilerzeug angelegt habe.  Naja, nachdem Wipe ging es normal weiter^^


----------



## Bergerdos (27. Mai 2009)

Neulich am Daily machen, da whispert mich ein Gildenkollege an "Berger, kannst Du schnell einspringen ? Sind 10er Naxx bei Flickwerk und ein Heiler musste weg".
Mit dem Whisper auch gleich die Gruppeneinladung und nach dem Annehmen war auch schon der Hexerport da "Beeil dich, der Fisch steht noch".
Schnell Buffood rein, Fläschchen und Pull .....
irgendwie hab ich mich über meine mickrigen Zahlen gewundert, hab noch wärend dem Kampf 3 mal im Outfitter kontrolliert daß ich auch das Heiler-Outfit anhab (Haken war dran). Nach dem Wipe ... bei Flickwerk, hat jeden gewundert ..... 
Ich lass mich wiederbeleben und was seh ich ....   

Angel noch an - urks -

In Baumform sieht man das ja nicht, wenn ich im Outfitter nur einmal draufgeklickt hätte und nicht nur nach dem Haken geschaut ...


----------



## Topperharly (27. Mai 2009)

^^ ging jedem scho mal so, glaub ich^^


----------



## Seedee (27. Mai 2009)

Das ist heute noch ein Dauerbrenner, mal abgesehen von den typischen WoW anfänger fehlern, (erst mit lvl 20 entdecken dass man ja Talente hat, mit level 40 sich über all die "Jäger" Mit ihren gezähmten "Reitpferden" ärgern etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der beste Fauxpas den ich jemals gemacht habe war immer noch zu TBC zeiten. 
Wir hatten erst kürzlich mit Tempest Keep angefangen, und waren mal wieder in meinem lieblings Raum, dem Raum von Al'ar, früher benutzten wir immer 2 Schurken die die eine Gruppe von  mini vögeln mit ihren Besitztern per "Ablenkung" ablenken sollten damit man auf jedenfall nur eine Gruppe in den kleinen Raum dahinter bekommt.
Ich sage dann noch keck auf Ventrillo "Hej ich geh mir fix nen Caffee holen, bin aber bei dem shamanen da auf Follow der ist ja auch Heiler da passiert schon nichts."
Plötzlich höre ich schreie aus dem Headset und wundere mich was denn los sei, gehe an den PC und sehe das der halbe Raid und ich tod sind. "hm haben wohl wieder nicht auf mich gewartet," Also Headset angezogen und da begenet mir dan gelächter. 
"Was ist denn los? wieso stehe ich mitten im Raum und alle sind Tod?"
Alle lachen, bis dann endlich einer zu atem kommt, unser Guildmaster ein Rogue der Sneakily heißt, sein bester Freund, Shamanen heiler hieß Sneezer..  "ich bin in den Raum reingegangen um die eine Gruppe abzulenken, dann ist mir aufgefallen das da so ne dicke Kuh hinter mir herrennt, dann war es aber schon zu spät"

Ich hatte mich auf follow bei einem versteckten Schurken gesetzt und den ganzen Raum gepullt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hängt mir Heute noch nach!


----------



## P5YCH4D3L1C (27. Mai 2009)

hehe joa mein größter fehltritt war wohl das ich als Pala mein rezz-q net gemacht hab
war mit paar leuten iner BSF oder so und is einer gestorben und meinten denn das ich rezzen sollte, naja ich meinte denn zu denen das ich vergelter bin und somit nich rezzen kann,
naja die haben denn nix weiter gesagt.
mit lvl 63 haben mich denn paar nette leute außer gilde denn drauf hingewiesen das es egal is was man geskillt hat um zu rezzen -,-
also gleich zum q-geber und hey ich konnt aufeinma rezzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war denn mal meine story

mfg


----------



## Najsh (27. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Die meisten hier kannten Bedarf und Gier nicht.
> Sie dachten: Gierig sein ist nicht gut, also klicke ich es nicht. Nur Bedarf bedeutet ja das man es braucht. Habt ihr da aufgehört zu denken? ^^
> ...



Nein - ich (wir) habe nicht aufgehört zu denken - aber für mich klang das Wort "Gier" wesentlich negativer als Bedarf ( ala - achja - könnt ich brauchen, muss aber nicht)
Und als ich das erstemal damitn konfrontiert wurde in einer Ini - kannte ich das ja alles nicht, war etwas nervös und hatte da nicht 3 Stunden
Zeit drüber nachzudenken und hab aus Schüchternheit eben auf das gedrückt, was ich als weniger "aufdringlich" oder "egoistisch" angesehen habe.
Habs aber ann ja recht schnell und recht deutlich gelernt, dass ich da einem Missverständnis aufsitze -.-

Nach wie vor finde ich allerdings den Begriff Gier beim Looten als äusserst unpassend bzw überflüssig.


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

Es war vor ca 4,5 Jahren.Der kleine Krieger war mit einer Gruppe in den Schwarzfelstiefen.Alle miteinander Anfänger.Für die jüngeren unter euch.Anfänger---->Noob.
Der kleine Krieger wurde als Tank eingesetzt.*Berserkerhaltung Zweihandstreitkolben*.Könnt euch ja ein Bild davon machen wie weit wir gekommen sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alle komplett ratlos.Immer und immer wieder versucht.No way.Zwei Tage später




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es klappte.Juhu!!!!


----------



## Headsick (28. Mai 2009)

Nuja...ich hab früher immer gedacht, ein Priester könne iwie "Heiraten" skillen^^  Ich war einst in SW und habe einer Hochzeit beigewohnt, bei der der Priester immer über Ingame-Emotes so coole Sätze von sich gegeben hat, mit denen er das Brautpaar getraut hat und sich auch zwischendurch an Publikum gewand hat...(mir war damal noch nicht klar, dass man diese Emot mit /me selber schreiben kann) , naja ich hab dann angefangen mir Hochzeitszeucg zusammenzukaufen (was zu der Zeit noch ECHt teuer war) und hab mich nur gewundert, dass ich keinen "geskillten" Priester fand o.O


----------



## xx-elf (28. Mai 2009)

mein größter Fauxpass ist garnicht so lange her^^

Ich hab mitm pala dualskill bin eigt tank und als 2tes heal. (jetzt dd als 2t)

alllso wir waren naxx 25er und da meinte ich zum raid hmm eigt braucht ihr mich ja nicht da kann ich ja mithealen.
stell mich brav auf die plattform der tank hat den boss und ich knall ihm erstmal nen heiliges licht rein und kritte.
Da drehte der boss sich plötzlich um läuft auf mich zu und moscht mich mit 2 schlägen weg.

Fazit: Wipe da die dds trotz aggroverlust brav weiter draufgeholzt haben (ich liebe rnd gr ;x)
Und ich hab nen rüffel vom raidleiter bekommen

Der Grund für meine aggro war das ich meine aggrobuff noch anhatte *schäm*

Edit: Wir waren bei Heigan^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (28. Mai 2009)

also nachdem es das argentumtunier gab, wollte ich das mal ausprobieren.
währenddessen wollten ein paar aus der gilde ulduar10 gehen.

leviatan war kein problem. aber hatte anschließend ganze zeit probleme aggro zu halten und hab mich bereits im ts beschwert, dass ich gerne mehr zeit zum antanken hätte.
klingenschuppe hatten wir down.

bei xt gabs den ersten wipe. dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass ich noch die lanze vom tunier trage...


----------



## szene333 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich war in der Tundra am leveln. Naja, war ja alles noch ganz neu und fliegen konnte ich ja auch noch nicht. Da stand ich also auf einer Klippe. Unten eine Stadt. Ich also meinen Umhang aus Skettis an, auf mein wunderschönes Ross, Anlauf genommen und gesprungen. Alles klappte prima. Kurz vor dem Boden Umhang angeschmissen und seicht dahingeglitten. Plötzlich, kurz vor dem Boden. Was sind den da für rote Balken über den NPC´s? Und warum stehen da 2 Allys rum? Ich war so verwirrt, dass ich nicht gevanished bin, sondern die auf mich losrennenden Wachen angegriffen habe. Den Rest könnt Ihr Euch ja denken. 

Ich war aus irgendeinem Grund der festen Überzeugung, dass es sich um die Horden-Stadt handelt, in der ich eben noch gewesen bin. Das war ein Irrtum. Ich würde gerne wissen, was die beiden Allys gedacht haben, als ein untoter Schurke mitten auf dem Marktplatz einer Ally-Stadt herrunter schwebte, bevor sie mich zusammen mit den Wachen niedermetzelten.


----------



## Buddits (28. Mai 2009)

Bis lvl 15 habe ich meine Kupferbarren immer an den Händler vertickert weil ich nicht wusste das es ein Ah gibt xD


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2009)

Nano4Life schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinen ersten Charakteren beim Kürschnern und Bergbauen immer Messer/Hacke extra vorher angelegt, weil ich dachte, dass man die ja nich benutzen kann wenn sie nur im inventar rumliegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Au ja, das ist mir bei meinem Twink auch passiert, das lustige war, dass ich den mit einem Kollegen gelevelt habe und der das auch (!) nicht wusste *g*

Naja, beide Stoffis, beide Schneider VZ, wer soll sowas ahnen^^


----------



## Wulfibert (29. Mai 2009)

Ein Schamane in SW hat mal eine kleine Magierin angesprochen, weil er ein Portal nach Darnassus wollte. Hat ihr sogar ein paar Gold dafür geboten. Magierin sagte "Klar mache ich" und fing an zu casten und schwupp war sie weg... und tauchte in Darnassus wieder auf -.-

Für alle Hunter - Merke: benutze NICHT Rückzug, wenn du mit den Rücken zu einem Abgrund stehst!


----------



## Serendipity (8. Juni 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also nachdem es das argentumtunier gab, wollte ich das mal ausprobieren.
> währenddessen wollten ein paar aus der gilde ulduar10 gehen.
> 
> leviatan war kein problem. aber hatte anschließend ganze zeit probleme aggro zu halten und hab mich bereits im ts beschwert, dass ich gerne mehr zeit zum antanken hätte.
> ...





... und das wo diese Lanze mindestens doppelt so lang ist wie jede Rasse im Spiel 
und nun wirklich nicht mit irgendwelchen Waffen verwechselbar ist - 
bist Dudu-Tank, das dies keinem im Raid auffiel?


----------



## minosha (8. Juni 2009)

Im Nexus hab ich mit meinem Schamanen eine andere mobgruppe gepullt, als die die wir bearbeitet haben. War total verwirrend.
Paladin Tankte die Gruppe und wir machten Schaden und heilten wie es sich gehört. Auf einmal, als ein Gegner down war sah ich wie mein Blitzschlag plötzlich in ne andere Gruppe flog. Keine ahnung wie das Passieren konnte. Hatten es jedenfalls geschafft und ich hab gelacht.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juni 2009)

Wulfibert schrieb:


> [...]Für alle Hunter - Merke: benutze NICHT Rückzug, wenn du mit den Rücken zu einem Abgrund stehst!




wuhahaha is mir auch schon passiert in ADS ^^ naja ich glaub der hordler hat sich vorm PC abgelacht als ich da rücklings von ihm in den abgrund bin =))

mfg


----------



## Aitaro (8. Juni 2009)

samstag mit meiner magierin.. wir waren aufn weg nach ulduar 10er .. ein dd meinte er würde sich 10-15min verspäten..

naja wir alle schonmal hin und vorm portstein bissl unsinn betrieben.. in meine mainhand hab ich nen grünes schwert angezogen und off hand den schwarzen blumenstrauß .. trinket piccolo des flammenfeuers .. wie gesagt.. haben da halt bissl rumgeblödelt.. als der dd dann endlich kam ging es los .. einige stunden später standen wir dann vor dem eisernen rat da.. nach dem 3ten whipe sagte der schurke zu mir "schau mal dein eq an, irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht?" .. nuja, das gelächter im ts war riesengross .. und ich hab mich schon gewundert warum ich auf einmal solche mana probleme hatte und warum meine zahlen so niedrig waren X_x


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juni 2009)

Serendipity schrieb:


> ... und das wo diese Lanze mindestens doppelt so lang ist wie jede Rasse im Spiel
> und nun wirklich nicht mit irgendwelchen Waffen verwechselbar ist -
> bist Dudu-Tank, das dies keinem im Raid auffiel?


jo ich bin dudu-tank. als krieger wäre des ja sofort aufgefallen :-D


----------



## InfiTos (8. Juni 2009)

Mir ist auch mal was ganz blödes passiert, naja hab grad ne neue Klasse angefangen, nen Blutelf-Pala und war gerade so um die 30 und wollte mit dem das erste Mal Kloster (Bibliothek) gehen.

Die Gruppe bestand aus: Dudu (Tank), 1 Heal und 3 dd's, ganz normal.

Als wir dann kurz vorm dem einen Magierendboss standen, pullte unser dudu 4 mobs auf einmal.
Ich haute natürlich alles rein was ich hatte, weihe, hammer, einfach alles. Und dann bemerkte ich das der dudu tank fast schon down gewesen wäre. Natürlich denk ich mir: Hmm.... ich bin ein pala, aktivieren wir mal hand des schutzes das er keinen Schaden mehr fährt. Prompt als ich die Hand aktiviert habe.... ihr könnt euch sicher schon denken was passiert ist... Aggro-Reset.... kein mob mehr aufn tank.... ich bin als erstes draufgegangen... bis es dann zum kompletten wipe kam...

Nur wegen mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Infi


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juni 2009)

sowas ist nem 80er pala mal in naxx passiert, bei diesem spinnenboss (name entfallen gerade -> eben aufgestanden), der der immer alle einspinnt.
naja am ende geht der boss ja in ne art enrage. der pala dachte halt, er gibt im die bubble, damit der nicht stirbt. naja der tank ist nicht gestorben, aber der rest...


----------



## DonkeyMan (8. Juni 2009)

Erster Char: Tauren Druide namens Tatanka (Namen fand ich damals noch witzig).

Mit level 10 versucht die Baerform quest zu machen und am Moonkin gescheitert. Dachte damals mist mein Druide kann kein Baer mehr werden.
Erst mit level 17 hat ich dann gesehen, dass ich auch die Quest wiederholen kann.


----------



## bruskass (8. Juni 2009)

Mein größter fehler war, dass ich erst 2 Wochen nach tlk release mitbekommen habe das man sich mit Will of the forsaken aus dem Sleep Shot vom sv hunter befreien kann, vorher musste immer die insi herhalten was ein big fail war..


----------



## VaanFaneel (8. Juni 2009)

Mir sind da auch schonmal n paar Sachen passiert:
1. War am Questen mit nem Kumpel (er Priest, ich Pala) im B11-Startgebiet. Wir waren grad dabei die Quest zu machen, wo man diesen einen Murloc MMmmmmmmmrrrrGrml oder wie der hieß zu klatschen. Wir renn da also fröhlich am Strand lang, bis mir dieser Murloc ins Auge fiel. Ich renn also los, irgnoriere die anderen Murlocs um mich rum und pull den Großen. Das Resultat war: Wir hatten den Großen und 4 oder 5 weitere Murlocs am Ar.... ähhh... Hintern. Als ich dann fast tot war, zündete ich meine Bubble. Die Murlocs renn zu meinem Priesterfreund -> Down. Kurze Zeit danach, war es dann auch um mich geschehen... xD

2. Karazhan - mein allererster Raid. Wir gehn so gemütlich die Treppe hoch (direkt rechts vom Eingang) und stehen dann vor den lustigen Elite- und Non-Elite-Mobs. Wir ganz normal gepullt. Ich drück "Tab" um einen anderen Gegner anzuvisieren und caste mein Chain-Lighning (ja mein Main is Schami. Der Pala aus #1 war mal mein Main, bis ich ihn gelöscht hab, weil ich den Namen schei*e fand und mein Schami 4 Level über ihm war ^^) und dieser landet natürlich bei einer Elite-Grp, die wir eigentlich nich pullen wollten... Wenn ich mich richtig erinner, wars n Wipe, bin mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher. ^^

3. Karazhan - gleiche ID. Wir stehn so vor Medivh. Bosserklärung überstanden und los gings auch schon. Er castet sein berühmten "Ring of Fire", als ich mich da so erschreckt hab, dass ich erstmal auf "W" klickte, um aus dem Feuer raus zu laufen... Ergebniss war -> Wipe. ^^ Diesen Fehler hab ich nicht noch einmal gemacht (im Gegensatz zum Ersten. Mach ich immernoch sehr gerne: gesuchten Mob sehen -> drauf los stürmen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, ausser in Ini's/Raids natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Loari (8. Juni 2009)

Ich wollt auch mal PvP spielen, wie alle anderen bei uns. Hab mich für die BG´s angemeldet und einfach immer mit gelaufen und die anderen umgehauen. Dann landete ich mal wieder in WS, welches ich nun nicht gerade mochte, aber man ja auch Marken davon brauchte. Hatte dann irgendwann auch einmal die Fahne mit meiner Jägerin ergattert. Wie die Idioten stürzten sich alle Hordenspieler anscheinend auf mich drauf, son fetter Krieger und ich war blind ..... da dachte ich ganz spontan, den schüttelst mit tot stellen ab .... Ich sah nur noch, dass viele das BG einfach verlassen hatten oder andere mich beschimpften, was fürn Volltrottel ich doch sei. In der Gilde lachten sich alle tot .... Woher soll man es auch wissen, dass man es im BG nicht darf *schnief*


----------



## Whitechapel (8. Juni 2009)

die dümmsten fehler scheinen immer den allies zu passieren..
warum wohl?


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

Mein grösster Fauxpas war zweifelsohne, als ich auf die Idee kam mir WoW zu holen und einen Char zu erstellen. Seitdem sind nun 3 Jahre vergangen und ich mache immer noch die gleichen Fehler, ich antworte wenn ich angeflüstert werde und darf mich dann solange nerven lassen bis derjenige auf der Igno landet.


----------



## TE2RA (8. Juni 2009)

Uhh mit meinem ersten Char hab ich auch einige recht komische Sachen gemacht.

War ca. mit lvl 20 noch am fighten im Stil von "Mondfeuer-Wurzel-Arkanes Dings- hinrennen und mit dem Stab weiterprügeln"... Naja alles recht anstrengend und auch kaum machbar. Hab mich extrem genervt, das ich kaum Schaden mach und entsprechend oft tot war =(

Dann hat mir einer meiner "treusten Begleiter" durch WoW, denn ich um dieses lvl ungefähr kennen lernt erklärt wie ich zu spielen habe als Druide und bäääm, gings als Katze richtig ab!


Hmm, der Lehrer bietet jah sooo viel tolle Sachen an, warum nicht einfach alles lernen... Das hab ich auch erst sein lassen als mir das mit der Skillung erklärt wurde und das ich mich für etwas entscheiden soll und nicht einfach alles machen soll.


Das erste mal in der Tiefschwarzen Grotte tot und wir hatten Probleme als Irrwisch zu den Leichen zu kommen da dort ja Wasser war und wir nicht einfach so druchfliegen konnten... Irgendwann hat wer gecheckt, dass man da nach unten muss und dann taucht =)

Hab als Berufe Kräuter und Alchi gewählt, und weil niemand meine Sachen kaufen wollte hab ich währned ungefähr 20lvl einfach meine Berufe im Stich gelassen "bringt mir ja eh nix" und fühlte mich auch voll betrogen weil mir immer wieder alle gesagt haben "ohh da wirst du reich!"

Und das mit dem Seelengebunden... ich hatte immer Angst, das ich das Zeuch nie mehr weg bring und auf ewig an das Item gebunden bin...


Und das typische Bedarf/Gier zeugs hab ich auch erlebt...

Am Anfang hatte ichz noch Mühe herauszufinden wie ich auswählen kann an die Gruppe oder die Gilde etc zu schreiben und hab darum immer gewartet bis einer geschrieben hat und dann auf das [P] oder das [G] geklickt =)


Das wars erst mal =)


----------



## Schokoboy (8. Juni 2009)

jaaa es ist sehr peinlich aber als ich mit wow begonnen hab mit meinem Dudu erstma hat mcihn Kumpel drauf hingewiesen warum ich keien talentpunkte verteilt hab das war auch stufe 30 ca okay ich skill alles rein merkte aber nich das es 3 bäume gibt skille alles shcön in eule aber kämpfe in Katze bis ca lvl 60 da ging mir dann ein licht auf ^^


----------



## Alfadass (8. Juni 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Einer meiner letzten größeren Fauxpas war in Naxx25. Bei Kel im Eifer des Gefechts falsche Taste geklickt - Mordlust. Direkt zum Tank gesprungen, natürlich genau da Eisblock, MT mit in den Tod gerissen, Wipe bei 10%.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Das gleich ist mir auch passiert, mit dem Unterschied, dass der Whipe den ich dadurch verursacht hab' bei 2% war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (13. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie muss das wohl an der Klasse liegen:

Mit meinem Huntertwink HdW gewesen und:
Auf blaue Lederschultern Bedarf gewürfelt, weil ich vergessen hatte, das ich kurz zuvor die BoA Schultern gehohlt habe
Mir die Munition ausgegangen ist und ich beim 2ten Hunter welche kaufen musste.

Am gleichen Tag BSF gegangen und der Tank hat ne schön große Gruppe gepullt, die aber schön einfach down geht.
nur noch ein Mob steh. Ich un der andere Hunter legen an, feuern gleichzeitig ab und beide auf den Mob, der ein
Stockwerk höher Stand. Der läuft natürlcih runter und bringt ein paar Freunde mit. Nur kanpp den Wipe verhindert
und nur der Tank gestorben.

Und ich habe immer mit meinem Mage gedacht, das man für Unfug zuständig ist. Aber der Hunter hat einen noch viel
größeren Effekt auf den Spieler


----------



## igk (13. Juni 2009)

Alfadass schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das gleich ist mir auch passiert, mit dem Unterschied, dass der Whipe den ich dadurch verursacht hab' bei 2% war
> 
> ...



/sign

Bei mir warens 3% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (14. Juni 2009)

Da mein Schami nicht mein erster Char war, und ich WoW somit schon kannte, als ich den angefangen habe, hab ich mit dem jetzt nicht soviele Fehler gemacht. Mein allererster richtiger Char war allerdings ein Mage, der anfangs dann doch etwas planlos durch Azeroth hüpfte.

Zum Beispiel wurde ich mal nach Wasser gefragt, ich hab auch welches hergestellt, aber ich hatte echt keinen Plan, wie man das handeln kann. Der hat mich angehandelt, aber dass man das Wasser ins Fenster reinziehen muss, hab ich irgendwie nicht kapiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder das buffen: Als ich herausgefunden habe, dass ich Int auch anderen Leuten buffen kann, hat es jeder gekriegt, dem ich begegnet sind.. auch Schurken und Krieger. Damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung, dass denen das nicht viel nützt.

Oder das erste Mal Arkane Explosion. Ich hab den Skill gerade erst bekommen, und teste den an einem Mob aus. Dummerweise war daneben gleich ein neutrales Wildschwein, das durch die arkane Explosion nicht mehr ganz so neutral war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten ging es aber eigentlich mit Fehlern. Natürlich bin ich mal in der Gegend herumgeirrt ohne zu wissen wo ich hin muss, und meine Skillrotation war vermutlich auch nicht die allerbeste, aber die blödesten Anfangsfehler waren halt die drei oben genannten.


----------



## radio-activ (14. Juni 2009)

wir waren am raiden im schwarzen tempel und grad beim Rat der Illidari gewiped.
Ich mit meinem Priester die Leute gerezzt wie n grosser und alle schon am reggen und buffen und da dacht ich mir so, dem armen Hunter auch das Pet mit zu rezzen, naja und das hatte dann auch mal direkt aggro auf den boss und stürmt los.

es is schon verdammt lang her, da stand ich mal mit meinem frisch 60er Hunter vor Drakki und dacht mir doch so die kleine Ratte vor im wegzuballern, naja das hat der wohl irgendwie mitbekommen.

etwas peinlich im TS war die geschichte nach m wipe in der managruft und ich vom friedhof losgewetzt und wundere mich, das ich nicht in die instanz komme. Hab UI neugeladen zweimal und reloggt, ich voll am aufregen und rummeckern bis ich dann gemerkt hab, das ich in die falsche ini wollte.


----------



## Erim (14. Juni 2009)

Als Palatank während nem Bosskampf "Göttliches Eingreifen" auf den Second Tank gezaubert...


----------



## Cypi (14. Juni 2009)

einmal in brd healschultern einem priest weggerollt (bin mage)

einmal verpeilt einen lustigen link im chat zu linken wo dann stand "die hexer haben gar nichts drauf".

Die hexer in unserem raid waren gar nicht begeistert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2009)

Mein größter Fauxpas...zu spät bei buffed angemeldet ^^


----------



## Measmar (14. Juni 2009)

Nen längeren Flame über nen Team-Mate in Arena losgelassen, als wir knapp wegen ihm verloren haben und dabei Push to Talk net angehabt.

Naja eine kleine Entschuldigung und alles war wieder gut...Fehler kann jeder ma machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IwanNI (15. Juni 2009)

Angefangen hab ich mit nem Testaccount. Menschen-Krieger erstellt und los gehts, die Welt entdecken. Die ersten Quests gingen auch relativ schnell und so kam ich dann nach Goldhain. Berufe hat er dann auch gleich mal gelernt (Schmiedekunst und Kräuterkunde XD) Hogger hab ich auch noch gemacht. Naja und die DM auch, allerdings beim ersten Mal alleine. Hatte mich gewundert, warum ich bei den Elite-Mobs so schnell sterbe. Hogger ging ja auch alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und das übliche halt, was man am Anfang so falsch machen kann. Skillpunkte nicht bzw. dann auch noch falsch verteilt (Die meisten auf Waffen-Skillung und renne mit Schwert und Schild rum) Auf Level 16 hab ich dann den Server gewechselt; bin zu Freunden gegangen, die mir dann WoW besser und genauer erklärt haben. Ergebnis siehe Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Den Krieger gibts heute immernoch. Zwar mit anderen Berufen, die besser zusammenpassen (BB+Schmied) und andere Skillung (Schutz) aber immernoch auf Level 16 im Goldhain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habe damals immer einfach immer die Obersten reihen durchgeskillt anstatt mal weiter unter weiterzumachen


----------



## fakt0r (15. Juni 2009)

Als ich angefangen habe zu spielen (Hordeseite) und ich in Orgrimmar angekommen bin. Hab ich natürlich erstmal alles erkundet, dabei ist mir auch der Flammenschlund aufgefallen, also bin ich alleine rein und hab versucht die Gegner da zu töten, ich hab mich nach 10x sterben immer gewundert warum die so stark sind, bis mir ein Freund erklärt hat das man da mit anderen Spielern reinmuss ^^


----------



## Serendipity (19. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss das wohl an der Klasse liegen:
> 
> Mit meinem Huntertwink  ...
> 
> ...




Tjaja, *wie wahr*, der Hunter hat echt ein Wahnsinns-Potenzial an Unfug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ob nun aus reiner Dummheit (keiner weiß alles und jeder fängt mal an), 
schlichter Vergesslichkeit (Pet vorm Runterspringen wegpacken, Knurren falsch eingestellt, 
Pet nach BGs wieder auf Defensiv o. passiv stellen - nach Möglichkeit BEVOR man eine Inze betritt)
oder den verdammten Bugs* die seit Patch 3.0 irgendwie nicht abzuschaffender Standard werden ...

[*an mein Pet das ich nach jedem Ritt/Flug/Port/Instanzenbetreten erstmal aus dem Stealth holen darf, hab ich mich ja schon gewöhnt;
das ich in Inzen erstmal checke ob auch zusätzlich Knurren wieder von selbst aktiviert wurde, ist auch schon Routine;
nur an eines gewöhn ich mich nicht und irritiere damit auch alle anderen ...
manchmal -Gott sei Dank nicht immer- wenn ein Mob down geht sucht sich meine Jägerin ganz allein ein neues Ziel und frönt dem Autoshot - 
OHNE das ich meine Hände am Keyboard oder der Maus hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _[nix mit Finger weg von rechter Maustaste o.ä.!]_
Wenns immer das nächstmögliche Ziel wäre - nunja, aber nein, gelegentlich gehört der Mob zur übernächsten Gruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne Zeitlang wars so schlimm das ich die Jägerin immer kurz vorm Tod des Mobs umgedreht, also von möglichen Zielen weggedreht hab - 
was natürlich irgendwann meine Gruppe auf den Plan rief was ich da treibe...
es stellte sich heraus das bei uns 2 weitere Jäger zeitweise ein ähnliches Ziel&Autoshot-Problem haben - sonst wär ich schon verzweifelt...  
der Gruppenpull bei solchen unfreiwilligen Aktionen hält zumindest ungemein wach]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (19. Juni 2009)

mmh, diese automatische Zielauffassung beim Hunter kann somit auch sehr nervig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passiert immer, wenn man noch einen Special drückt, obwohl aufgrund der Latenz der letzte Mob schon tot war,

und somit automatisch das nächste Ziel in Sichtweite anvisiert wird für den Special.

Ich mache es je nach Gruppen-DpS so, das ich keine Specials mehr drücke, wenn der letzte Mob absehbar in den

nächsten 3 Sekunden tot ist, wenn in Sichtrichtung und Reichweite noch andere herumstehen, bzw. drehe mich von

denen weg und schiesse seitwärts ^^

lg

PS: it´s a feature, not a bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calvin123 (29. Juli 2009)

Naja, letztens eierte ich mit meinem 80er Mage in Dalaran rum und wartete auf Großartiges.
Im Handelschannel suchte dann auch jemand DDs, was ja eher selten ist.
Nagut dann hab ich noch schnell versucht herauszufinden wo und was das Obsidian Sanktum ist
und schon befand ich mich mit meinem 1.3k DPS-Feuerspucker in einem 25er Raid, der bestimmt
nicht auf mich gewartet hatte. Aber gut ich bin dann als stiller Teilnehmer in der Masse unterge-
taucht.
Dann ging es auch schon auf Vesperon und Shadron los, der Raidleiter erklärte etwas gelangweilt,
wie der Hase so läuft und ich hörte aufmerksam zu. "Portale erscheinen... reinlaufen... usw."
Et voila als es im Kampf dann plötzlich leerer wurde, hab ich dann auch ein Portal entdeckt und
bin durchgehüpft. Alles super.
Dann kam Tenebron und da keine Erklärung kam, dachte ich der Hase läuft hier wie die beiden
Langohren vor ihm. Voila ein wenig auf dem armen Drachen rumgehauen und da kamen auch 
schon die Portale und ich mitten rein. Naja, auf der anderen Seite war es dann sehr, sehr einsam,
nur im Teamspeak kam die Ansage, dass ja wohl hoffentlich keiner in so ein Portal gehüpft sein
sollte!!! Ich hab den restlichen Kampf dann in meiner eigenen Suppe gekocht und bin mit 3 Liter
Blut in den Ohren ganz still und heimlich wieder ins letzte Glied gekrochen - mit dem festen Vor-
satz mir vor einem Raid noch schnell einen Guide rauszusuchen. Zum Glück ist nichts schlimmes
passiert, aber ich kann jetzt jeden verstehen, auf dem 24 Leute auf dem Weg vom Friedhof zur
Leiche rumgehackt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Krönung war dann, dass ich einen schönen Ring von Sartharion bekommen hab.


----------



## Bral (29. Juli 2009)

War noch Pre BC:

1. MC Raid. Ich Pala also Heiler (damals Standart) hatte aber leider noch meine Tastenbelegung vom BG *hüstel* Ende vom Lied ich caste bei Ragna (3% life hatte der noch) Göttlicher Schutz auf MT .. Whipe.
Das durfte ich mir bis zum Ende meiner WoW Karriere immer wieder anhören *brummel*

2. Erstes mal Turm HC. Wegen Healer Mangel wieder auf Heal geskillt, kurz nach dem Klassenpatch. Ich kannte leider die ganzen veränderten sachen noch nicht. Sollte den MT heilen beim Endboss. Diesmal hab ich mich nur verguckt und anstelle Segen der Opferung leider Göttliches Eingreifen gecastet. War der absolute Brüller bei meinen Kollegen aus der Gilde 

Grüße


----------



## DarkInfineon (29. Juli 2009)

ach da gibt es viele:

ich hab meine items in die leiste gezogen und dacht ich hab sie an.
ich wusste ned, dass man auch reppen kan.
von den anderen 2 skillbäumen hab ioch erst mit lvl 25 was gemerkt^^
ich wollte mit 2h(warri) in bersi haltung zf tanken.
mit lvl 50 hab ich bemerkt, dass ich platte tragen kann.
und dann gings mit raiden los und es wurde nur schlimmer^^ naja bosse pullen weil ich die aggrorange testen wollte, ich hab kein einziges mal ony oder raggi überlebt, weil ich andauernd overnuked hab und achja: bin in einem bossfight in bwl 5 mal wiederbelebt worden(soulstones und battlerezzs:p) usw.^^
ach ja, was bei mir schon fast nen klasiker ist: ich kick leute ausm raid/grp, obwohl ich sie nur betrachen wollte...oops verklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (30. Juli 2009)

peinlich..hoffentlich liest das keiner wo in dem raid dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

sagen wir so..ich war 1 woche 80 mit meinem Main (ziehmlich spät, ist ja erst 3 Wochen her) und hatte nun noch nicht soo viel Erfahrung mit dem charr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

also ging ich mit meinem Verstärker Shammi Emalon 25.

Bei dem ersten mob (der hatte echt viel leben..wie ich fand!) schrieb jemand in den raidchat "Schnell! Kampfrausch, sonst wipen wir"..
tjo, ich nahm das ernst..drücke KR und die gruppe war leicht sauer ^^.


----------



## Zacbeast (1. August 2009)

Habe mit einem 18er Schurken in den Todesminen auf "Reich mit Juwelen besetzter Ring" von Gilnid dem Schmelzer gewürfelt. Zur Info, der Ring hat +6 Int drauf. Und ich hab gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deuratis (1. August 2009)

Am anfang hatte ich mir ein kleinen Schami gemacht, level um level wurde er größer auf Lv. 6 viel mir auf "nanu da ist ja ein kleines lustiges menchen was einen roten schild und gelbe brust und hose trägt".

Die rep anzeige hatte ich nicht verstanden ^^
Der Schami wurde gelöscht weil das menchen nicht weg wollte ^^


----------



## wonder123 (1. August 2009)

hoffentlch liest dass jetzt keiner dabei war...

also ich 1mal naxx 25 mit der gilde ...der neuen in die mich 1 freund geinvt hatte....

so bis kel alles glatt gelaufen...ich genug dmg und so mit meinem mage...
bei kel...
1 try nach dem aller erklärt wurde...

ich in meinem noggenfogger wurde erst einmal zusammengeschissen weil mich alle umbringen wollten als skelett ich solle mich dort gefälligst rausbewegen...gesagt getan...aber danach noch diskutiet..das gab ärger^^

dann waren glaub ich so 30% bei kel...au finemal fängts im gesamten ts an son piepston zu spamen...
wer war schuld`-> ich (wer auch sonst)
mein handy hatte wohl durch suche eine signals das ts iwie gestört...^^
das ganze is dann 5mal passiert bis ich es geschafft habe dass ding auszuschalten oder auf push2talk zu stellen was ich ehute üübrigens immer drin hab^^

hab uns glaube 4mal gewped..von meinem kumpel muss ich mir das immernoch anhören...


----------



## TopDog (1. August 2009)

Serendipity schrieb:


> Tjaja, *wie wahr*, der Hunter hat echt ein Wahnsinns-Potenzial an Unfug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem Autoshot passiert mir auch immer. find ich mittlerweile echt nervig.


----------



## bilibishere (1. August 2009)

Als ein kleiner lvl 40 Hexer wusste, wie man im /1 oder /2 schreibt, hat früher immer nur /s geredet, wen wer im Handel-oder Allgemeinchannel geschrieben hat.

Gott das war so peinlich xD


----------



## e2to (14. August 2009)

Ich mach also die Quest Chaos säen und hau einen Mob nach dem andern Tod. Wunder mich ewig warum ich kein loot nehmen konnte. Dann les ich so beim 45 Mob von 80 nochmal den Questlog und *klatsch-mit-de-hand-an-kopp*
Is ja n Bomberquest!!! Blöd das ganze. 
Hatte dann auch kein Bock mehr den Greif zu holen... hat aber schön Waffenfertigleiten geskillt^


----------



## Seydo (14. August 2009)

Hmm, allgemein sind meine fehltritte immer in gegenden wo man runterfliegen kann, egal obs nun ne instanz ist oder nen BG oder sonst was, wenns nach unten geht bin ich dabei...^^


----------



## Nukularreaktor (14. August 2009)

Als Mage bis lvl 40 bei der Waffe auf die DPS geachtet und Unbewaffnet/Stab/Dolch-Waffenskill hochgeskillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (14. August 2009)

1)
Ich hab mit meinem Mage zusammen mit 2 Kumpels in tausend nadeln gequestet und wir sind in einem der NPC-Camps, die ja alle auf so Platos liegen auf fies viel Gegner gestoßen. 
Klug, wie ich war, dachte ich mir mich über eine der Brücken mal etwas von Geschehen zu entfernen. 
Dumm nur das da gar keine Brücke war, ich nen herunterfiel und auf einem winzigen Vorsprung auf halbem Weg nach unten aufgeschlagen bin und starb. 
Als Geist wollte ich zu meine Leiche rennen und mußte feststellen, dass ich weder von oben noch unten nah genug dran war um mich wieder zu beleben. Also bin ich von oben runter gesprungen, hab mich im fall wiederbelebt und bin unten gleich wieder verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2) Grad letzte Woche, bin ich mal wieder mit meinem Krieger AK25 gegangen, vor dem ersten Boss sagte man mir das ich nun doch tanken soll. Also zweite Skillung angeschaltet und via Outfitter das equip gewechselt und drauf auf den Bengel.
Dumm nur das ich bei Outfitter nicht auf Tank-Equip sondern auf nackt gedrückt hab und dank Noggerfogger nichts davon gemerkt hab, bis ich nach dem ersten Schlag im Dreck lag (das fehlende Schild is mir nicht aufgefallen, genauso wenig die niedrigen hp)


----------



## Dragonique (14. August 2009)

Ich hab so einges an Mist gemahct in meiner Laufbahn.^^
Ich habe ebenfalls imme rnur auf die Rüstungswerte und nicht auf die stats an meinen Klamotten egschaut. Sehr lange eigentlich.
Dann hab ich frei nach dem Prinzip "ordnung muss sein" nie ein neues Talent angeskillt bevor ich nicht ein altes  ausgeskillt hatte...bis mir ein weiser, aber rehct nerviger Heiler in brd erklärte, ich sei vollkommen falsch geskillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein beschissenster Fehler war auf 80, in NAxx bei Kel, einen Kettenblitz ( bin Ele) in ein Skelett reinzuhauen, das gerade anfinf, aus den anderen herauszutreten und dieser besagte Kettenblitz auf nun eben alle anderen Mobs an der Stelle übersprang und plötzlich alle Viecher sich genötigt fanden, uns nun anzugreifen,w as einen wipe verursachte^^ *peinlich berührt*


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. August 2009)

Ich war so im Halbschlaf und hab Kräuter gefarmt - schau auf die Karte "Oh, Schlangenzunge" - geh rann, kräute, flieg weg. 
"Hey, schon wieder Schlangenzunge an der gleichen Stelle!". Ich flieg ran, kräute, flieg wieder weg.
"WTF? Schon wieder Schlangenzunge?!?!" - flieg ran, Kräute und schaue mal richtig auf den Bildschirm:

"Inventar voll". 

EPiC FAiL xD


----------



## Treni (14. August 2009)

mit wow jemals angefangen zu haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDragon (14. August 2009)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Krieger der durfte mit seiner Gilde Zul'Aman gehn. Voller Stolz hat er es auch geschafft alles an sich zu binden, bis einer der Heiler weg musste. Während also der Raidleiter nach Ersatz suchte, spielten wir voller Vergnügen mit dem Lederball. Ich hab mich natürlich passend umgezogen und trug mein Smokingset, den Sombrero und war mit meiner Mistgabel bewaffnet. Als dann auch endlich der Ersatzheiler geportet war gings auch direkt weiter mit dem nächsten Boss weiter. Ich stürmte voller Eifer auf den Boss zu und merkte erst beim Boss, dass ich noch mit meiner Mistgabel und dem Smokingset ausgerüstet war. Dies führte natürlich zu nem Wipe. Während sich also der ganze Raid über mich aufregte und rummotzte, lag ich lachend aufm Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ein paar Kollegen ziehn mich deswegen immernoch auf.


----------



## Ziff_Daedalus (14. August 2009)

Mein kleiner Healpala, unerfahren aber motiviert beim Testraid der neuen Gilde eine hervorragende Figur zu machen. Es ging damals nach Kara. Bei Moroes, Ansage vom Raidleiter: wenn jemand Erdrosseln (oder Gift, bin mir nichtmehr sicher) von Moroes hat, sofort Segen des Schutzes (jetzt Hand des Schutzes, Meelebubble halt) darauf casten, wir 2 Palas noch schnell die Reihenfolge abgeklärt und los ging es.

Da der Teufel bekanntlich nicht schläft, bekommt der Tank diesen debuff... kaum war dieser auf dem Tank *ding* schon leuchtet die rosa Krone über seinem Schädl. Moroes läuft ne Runde durch den Raid und wir treffen uns alle am Friedhof hinter Kara. 

Das war mir so dermaßen peinlich, ich kanns nicht in Worte fassen. 

Niemand war sauer, jedoch konnte ich mir diese Story bei jedem Karaabend anhören, verdient wie ich finde. So ein Fauxpas ist mir nie wieder passiert. 

An dieser Stelle noch ein lieber Gruß an alle Liberty Member, die mir gezeigt haben wie lustig, entspannt und doch Erfolgreich man in WoW raiden kann.


----------



## Gartarus (14. August 2009)

Naja das üblich ich wusste nicht wofür Ruhestein war und hab das ding dann auf die Bank getan...


----------



## AlleriaCrador (14. August 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Naja das üblich ich wusste nicht wofür Ruhestein war und hab das ding dann auf die Bank getan...



loool ^^ ich hab meinen damals kaputt gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dermannderniemalslebte (14. August 2009)

Der aller größte Fauxpas ever ist meiner... ernsthaft: 

Bis lvl 10 dachte ich immer, dass, der "Schaden pro Sekunde" bedeutete wie schnell die Waffe kaputt ging... also desto mehr schaden pro sekunde desto schneller muss man sie reparieren... Und ich war Krieger XD


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (14. August 2009)

Hehe, ich hab mir so einiges geleistet damals, hier die größten Dummheiten....

mit lv 28 bemerkt das es mehr als nur einen Skilltree gibt.
mit lv 38 bemerkt das man als Jäger durch Distanzangriffe irgendwie viel mehr Schaden macht als wenn mit der Axt aus dem Kloster durch die Mops wirbelt^^ und das Stärke ja doch nicht sooo gut für nen Jäger ist.
und mit 70, das man mit Irreführung viele lustige Sachen machen kann^^


----------



## Xsender (14. August 2009)

also hier sind echt nen paar epische sachen drin xD


----------



## utos (14. August 2009)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Troll hunter ca. lvl 21, der in einem mob einen epischen Gegenstand fand für lvl 19 ( Geiles Pvp- Twink item) und es lieber anzog, als es im Ah für ca. 500g zu verkaufen.  Da hat meine gilde erstmal gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fierabras (14. August 2009)

ich hab damals zu classic zeiten erst ab lvl~20 gemerkt das man skillen kann xD


----------



## Howjin15 (14. August 2009)

Fierabras schrieb:


> ich hab damals zu classic zeiten erst ab lvl~20 gemerkt das man skillen kann xD




Mein Vater mit seinem Mage erst als er 48 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (14. August 2009)

> Naja das üblich ich wusste nicht wofür Ruhestein war und hab das ding dann auf die Bank getan...



glaub ich nicht, weils einfach konkret erklärt im tooltip steht, naja aber schön ausgedacht ^^


----------



## zondrias (14. August 2009)

hm meine Frau spielt auch WOW und einmal am samstag abend wollte ich ihr schreiben was ich den vorhabe heut nacht mit ihr schönes im Bett zu machen.
zu dumm das das ganze ausversehn im städte handelschat gelandet ist

am anfang von wow habe ich meine figuren nach deren tod immer gelöscht weil ich nich ganz mitbekommen hab das man die wiederbeleben kann.
ab lvl 20 wusste ich dann auch endlich was man mit den skillpunkten so machen sollte.


----------



## Griggam (14. August 2009)

Defintiv in Naxx 10er

alles klar ,gute truppe aus Gilde, wir rein

Da keiner je in naxx 40 war aus unserem Raid war für uns alles neu.
Naja  irgendwann kamen wir mal zu den 4 Reitern.
wir haben uns belesen im internet,uns kurz bei youtube ein video angeguckt naja und erster versuch ging ihn die hose^^
so zweiter versuch alles abgeklärt, vorne bei den bossen die sich bewegen kein thema aber hi nten gab es noch probleme,ergo wipe
3ter versuch, ich(heiler) hatte ne super idee,ich tank hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und tausch mit jäger... 

jäger in focus ,Makro /target focus /cast healblabla

soweit so gut
vorne alles ok,hinten jäger bekommt dmg ,makro drücken  und alles ok
ich bekomm schaden und kann mich nicht heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich drücke wie wild meine zahlen runter zum heilen aber nichts passiert..........
im ts ruf ich nach hilfe aber keiner weiß weiter und meine Hp neigt sich dem ende... wipe

und nu ,ich guck nochmal bis ich bemerkte das ich die ganze zeit wie bescheuert auf meine makros gehämmert habe weil sie das selbe symbol haben......der Jäger hat  die ganze zeit den heal bekommen -.-
Ich hatte nur auf die  HP geachtet nicht auf die Aktionsleiste ich depp

Naja war auf jeden fall sehr lustig im Ts ,als ich es erklärt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber halb so wild
 Aber am abend noch die reiter und rest gecleart


Ist mir auch nie wieder passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Grigam


----------



## Sinthorix (14. August 2009)

utos schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein kleiner Troll hunter ca. lvl 21, der in einem mob einen epischen Gegenstand fand für lvl 19 ( Geiles Pvp- Twink item) und es lieber anzog, als es im Ah für ca. 500g zu verkaufen.  Da hat meine gilde erstmal gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt keine epics für lvl ca21..!


----------



## TheOrc (14. August 2009)

Ich habe unserem Hexer damals in Kara mal, aus Spaß, während der Moroes Erklärung gesagt: "Hey, pull doch einfach Moroes, ich geb dir dann ein Göttliches Eingreifen."
Naja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, der Hexer ballert 'ne Saat rein, große Hektik im TS, Anweisungen vom Raidlead an die Tanks und Heiler, treffen beim Geistheiler.
Heute weiß ich, dass mit diesem Hexer nicht zu Spaßen ist und er sowas knallhart durchzieht, aber wir amüsieren uns noch heute auf epischen Niveau darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (14. August 2009)

Hatten mal in den Höhlen des Wehklagens einen lustigen Magier dabei.
Erstmal hatt der mir als Krieger nen Dolch weggewürfelt, für seinen Twink!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann ist er einmal gestorben und wegen respawn konnte er nicht mehr zu uns, also haben wir ihn mit nem 
Hexer geportet. Als er dann da stand mussten wir erstmal herzlich lachen, weil er komplett nackt dastand.
Auf unsere Frage antwortete er nur, dass er Angst habe, dass sein Equipp kaputt geht, weil ihm angezeigt wurde dass es schon angeschlagen/
fast kaputt war.
Auf jedenfall war es lustig.

Ich gehe lieber mit solchen Leuten in eine Instanz, als mit Leuten, die
auf Fragen ob man Erfolge machen will:
"Nur schnell durch für Marken, keine Erfolge", oder "ALTAAA" rumschreien.


----------



## Pusillin (14. August 2009)

utos schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein kleiner Troll hunter ca. lvl 21, der in einem mob einen epischen Gegenstand fand für lvl 19 ( Geiles Pvp- Twink item) und es lieber anzog, als es im Ah für ca. 500g zu verkaufen.  Da hat meine gilde erstmal gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Epische (lila) Gegenstände gibt es erst ab Level 29, das ist aber auch Seelengebunden, das erste handelbare Item gibt es für Level 35.
Aber wahrscheinlich meintest du einen raren Gegenstand (blau).


----------



## FX83 (17. August 2009)

Mit meinem ersten Char hab ich mit Stufe 27 den Unterschied zwischen Gier und Bedarf gelernt. Bis dahin hatte ich schon einige unschöne Worte zu hören bekommen, was ich allerdings nicht verstanden habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PriestIncre (17. August 2009)

Mein Pala hat auch erst irgendwann mit 70 Wiederbelebung gelernt ^^.

War Draenei und hab die Questlog immer und immer wieder falsch gelesen. Desahlb konnte ich das Tote mob auch nie wiederbeleben. Weil ich falsch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dann auch immer im festen glauben gesagt das die Quest verbuggt war wenn ich rezzen sollte ^^.

Irgendwann auf 70 mit s2 und FullEpic hab ich mir dann mal gedacht versuch nochmal die Quest. Also google ich wo man die annehmen konnte. Durch zufall guck ich auf die Karte und klatsch mir an den Kopp als ich seh das ich ständig falsch gelaufen bin. Also rein Q angenommen und ging sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch.b. (17. August 2009)

mein größter fehltritt ... na ja es gibt zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einmal habe ich in ws dem flaggen träger in der entscheidenden phase "segen des schutzes" draufgehauen ohne zu checken warum der jetzt die flagge nicht mehr hatte und die allys gewonnen haben.

das zweite mal hab ich einfache den boss angetank und übersehen, dass der healer oom war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (17. August 2009)

Es muss so im Juni 2005 gewesen sein, damals mit unserer ersten Gilde. (Paar RL-Freunde, Bekannte, und ich).

WoW war neu, wir Spieler waren neu, und wir wunderten uns, warum wir in Instanzen ständig nur auf
die Mütze kriegen, und einfach keinerlei Erfolge zu sehen sind. Egal ob im Verließ, den Deadmines, in Gnomeregan...
Wir bekamen überall nur auf die Nuss, schafften es durch keine Instanz, und konnten uns das nicht erklären.

Jahre später ist dann einem Kumpel und mir aufgefallen, woran das lag.

Unsere kleine Stammgruppe bestand damals stets aus zwei Jägern, einem Magier, einem Schurken und meiner Wenigkeit, dem Palatank.

Wer braucht schon Heilung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joergsen (17. August 2009)

letztens musste ich erst feststellen dass mein raptor NICHT fliegen kann (die leute die die icons für raptor und drachen machen gehören erschlagen^^)...und gestern hab ich mir ausversehen beim twink die neuen schuhe aus dem equip gedisst...wollte eigentlich nur verz skillen -.-


----------



## fearll (17. August 2009)

ich hab immer auf alles bedarf gemacht in den anfängen meiner wowzeit....meine güte wie die ausgeflippt sind.
ich dachte auch das ausdauer das wichtigste beim magier ist....


----------



## Bergerdos (17. August 2009)

Gerade mit WOW angefangen und mit stolzem Level 7 oder 8 hab ich im Startgebiet der Orcs mal das Gebirge erkundet und hab tatsächlich eine Stelle gefunden wo ich drüberkam. Anschließend war ich auf der anderen Seite und da ging es nur runter ins Wasser. 
Unten angekommen hab ich unfreundliche Bekanntschaft mit einem Lvl 18er Meeresbewohner gemacht.... von der Bobschen Wiederbelebung wusste ich noch nix und ich kam auf dem Friedhof bei Ratschet raus. Ich bin dann schön zu meiner Leiche neben der der 18er Krebs - oder was das war - noch stand. Ich hab mich also Stück für Stück von dem Krebs "weggestorben", irgendwann nach 8 oder 10 Toden war ich außer Range und bin nach Ratschet geschwommen, den Friedhof kannte ich ja schon.
Ich hab dann irgendeinen Spieler in Ratschet nach dem Weg zurück ins Startgebiet gefragt und der hat mich dann in die Geheimnisse des Ruhesteins eingewiesen :-)
Aber ich hatte ja schon vorher das ganze Dorf erkundet, und somit war ich wohl einer der wenigen die mit level 8 schon den Flugpunkt in Ratschet hatten.


----------



## Zitronen (17. August 2009)

hab bis level 30 beim schurken nur auf rüstung geachtet, es konnte schonmal passieren dass ich einem dudu sein healequip weggewürfelt habe^^


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

WotLk-Addon gekauft


----------



## Dabow (17. August 2009)

Auf Stufe ~10 knapp 1 Stunde meine Leiche suchen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( damals, als alles anfing )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (17. August 2009)

gnomeregan mit dem alten std ruhestein betreten... (ja ne dreiviertlestund ehbsch den ausgang gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## -Migu- (17. August 2009)

Richtig peinliches ist mir nichts passiert jedoch fand ich die folgende Situation im nachhinein recht witzig:
(Das war vor ein paar Wochen)

Vorgebirge des Hügelandes:

Ich (Zwerg Pala lvl 25) sehe eine Blutelfen Priesterin lvl 23.. "Die krieg ich locker down", dachte ich, aber die feige Priesterin rannte weg, anstatt sich mit mir zu prügeln, dann ist sie einen Hügel hinunter gesprungen, ich natürlich hinterher.
Und wo lande ich? In mitten einer 4er Gruppe lvl 80er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bubble an und rennen war angesagt (Ruhestein hatte CD), naja hat nix gebracht. "Hi Bob" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minischaf (17. August 2009)

Ganz am anfang,
1.char ein pala
~lvl 10 teilweise mit stoff rumgerannt


----------



## Psychomantis87 (17. August 2009)

Hat nich so was mit WoW zu tun aber
hab Rosenstolz "Liebe ist Alles" im TS gesungen
wußte aber nich das die anderen es hören konnten^^


----------



## Turismo (17. August 2009)

Psychomantis87 schrieb:


> Hat nich so was mit WoW zu tun aber
> hab Rosenstolz "Liebe ist Alles" im TS gesungen
> wußte aber nich das die anderen es hören konnten^^




war bestimmt peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magistrus (17. August 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem ersten Char auf lvl 30 im Dämmerwald den ollen Lethon gefunden..gleich die Gilde angeschrieen..."Ahh leute da is so n riesiger Drache und bei der lvl anzeige steht da nur n totenkopf..was isn das?", meine ach so nette Gilde hat darauf nur geantwortet: "Hau ihn um den machste in 2 Schattenblitzen weg!" 
Ich Idiot renn mit Kampfgeschrei auf den Typen los und fang doch an zu casten^^

Naajo wie mans nimmt^^ Dann, als ich lvl 60 war hab ich gleich nen riesigen Raid veranstaltet und hab die olle Sau umgelegt^^

Und mittlerweile mach ich ihn sogar wirklich solo down..Nicht in zwei Schattenblitzen, aber fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xsender (18. August 2009)

hmm mit lvl 30 xD hab ich gelernt was gier und bedarf ist ....
da konnte das auch mal sein das ich mit meinem damaligen krieger stoff sachen an hab ...
ich hab auch nie auf die werte geachtet mit knapp lvl 27 war ich dann full GRAU equipt vom händler xD


----------



## Endirioss (18. August 2009)

Es war einmal ein Ork Hexenmeister der als er ins spiel kam gleich die erste Quest angenommen hatte ( die bei der man in diese Höhle muss die die 20meter mind. entfernt war ) auf der Suche nach der besagten Höhle hatte dieser Hexenmeister am ende das Halbe Brachland und fast ganz Durator erforscht ^^
als ich dann bei diesen Stacheleber landete und ich mich über jeden Schattenblitz freute bei dem Stand : ausweichen weill ich dachte ich wäre etwas ausgewichen und trotzdem bin ich dort etwa 50mal gestorben bis dann eine ganz liebe liebe Tauren Jägerin kam und mich aufklärte das ich wieder zurück zum anfang reisen soll und dort die quest bei einer höhle beendet wird der hexer darauf hin läuft wieder ins Lager und genau diese Taurin klärte den Hexer über den rest von WoW auf und so langsam wurde aus einem Kacknoob ein einigermassen ordentlicher Spieler der Hexer allerdings verschwand auf ewig...


noch ein erlebnis von mir : ein junger troll krieger levelt sich mühsam hoch nach den ersten 2-3 Level entdeckt er eine Troll Jägerin und einen Ork Krieger er wurde in die gruppe eingeladen und zusammen levelten die Drei fröhlich weiter auf lvl 16 entdeckte der junge Troll Krieger die kunst des schiessens und schaute immer zu wie der Jäger das machte und er fragte sich immer wieder wieso ER nicht solche bunte schönen Pfeile wie der Jäger abschiessen konnte irgendwann merkte er, das er im nahkampf besser aufgehoben ist und wieder wurde der spieler ein bisschen erfahrener und der charakter verschwand wieder für immer 

diese Beiden Geschichten passierten fast zeitgleich beide lebten zur gleichen zeit und starben zur gleichen Zeit R.I.P Kaval R.I.P Siuer 

LG Endiii ^^


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

Fauxpas? wohl eher Fauxpase!!!

-musste pre bc mal adds in mc tanken, war aber arms krieger.
-mit dem reitmount aus dem neuen naxx geritten, verklickt^^
-1200 dps in naxx gemacht, bis ich merkte ich hatte mein equip nicht an
-versucht menschliche leichen zu skinnen (INGAME!!!!!!!!!)
-sich das buch durchgelesen "wie man sturmlanzen kocht" .... haniball lässt grüßen xDDD
-mitten im bosskampf probiert was die fähigkeit "spott" bringt (arms krieger)


----------



## Ymenia (30. September 2009)

*g* Es wäre immer noch Fauxpas. (sl. le faux pas [fo pa], pl. les faux pas [fo pas])

Ich hätte deinen Tank zu gern gesehen, als du plötzlich seinen Boss am Popo hattest *g*


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

Illùriel schrieb:


> *g* Es wäre immer noch Fauxpas. (sl. le faux pas [fo pa], pl. les faux pas [fo pas])
> 
> Ich hätte deinen Tank zu gern gesehen, als du plötzlich seinen Boss am Popo hattest *g*



ups^^ danke für den hinweis, jo war komische, war auch eine heiden gaudi im ts, wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das zg, (mein erster raid) bloodlord irgendwas... der raptor typ halt.^^


----------



## Rudall (30. September 2009)

dinge die mein magier nicht hätte tun sollen:

- eisblock anwenden bei saphiron
- sich in den eingang von naxx blinzeln wollen, während man in richtung ausgang starrt
- einen boss sheepen
- zauberdurchschlag für das non plus ultra im pve halten
- leute gegen gold porten, wenn man das falsche portal aufstellt


----------



## Maerad (30. September 2009)

Mit Level 80 vor einiger Zeit über dem Argentumtunier auf dem Berg etwas Saronit abgebaut und gleich danach ab aufs Mount - dabei gleich feststellen müssen, das es schlecht ist zu hüpfen, bevor der Cast zuende ist (geht, kein Problem, Mount casten und nen Bruchteil bevor kommt schon Leertaste und weg) ... zumindest hätte ich dann gesehen, das ich mein braves Streitross beschworen habe und nicht meinen Flattermann ... war ein tiefer und schmerzvoller Fall ... ich war sowas von tot :3


----------



## Samolun (30. September 2009)

Mein erster Char, Nachtelf jäger ist beim wasserfall runtergesprungen und ja Ruhestein war weg...wusste nicht dass man bei geistheiler rezzen kann und dass man Gm anschreiben kann...Naja Char hab ich dann gelöscht, ist jz ca 1Jahr her


----------



## Synus (30. September 2009)

So mit Stufe 30 hat sich mein Hexer gedacht, warum er nicht auch im Nahkampf schaden machen sollte...gesagt,getan. Hab dann Schwerter geskillt und in den inis immer auf die Schwerter Bedarf gemacht (schien die nicht zu stören xD)Naja hatte dann zum Glück irgendwann diese Sense 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

hatte bis ca lvl 35 nie meine leisten festgestellt und immer wieder die fähigkeiten rausgezogen... das war was in der ini.. mist wo is jetz mein schlangebiss... mitten unterm kampf schnell ma fähigkeiten buch auf und suchen


----------



## Stan (30. September 2009)

Hm ich glaube mein größter Fehltritt war als ich das erste mal Todesminen war. Irgendwie hatte ich meinen Blaumann hausen und den auf Agro stehen. Dummerweise hat der dann alles angegriffen. Meine Mitspieler haben mich dann aufgeklärt, und ich hab Wichtel gezogen und passiv. War ja neu in WoW und hab meine Klasse ausgewählt was ich dachte dass am bessten zu mir passt. Hab das mit dem Hexer auch nie wirklich bereut. Wobei ich eigentlich nur die Nahkämpfer nicht wirklich gern spiele.


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (30. September 2009)

Nun ich Druide, 70, Feral.... soweit klar. War mit meiner Gilde oft in Innis oder Raids und es heißt immer wenn iwo Feuer ist schnellst möglichst raus da. Soweit auch klar. Nun Szenario: Kurz vor dem Patch nach der Karaeinführung zu BC, Kara war in meiner Gilde Farminni und mehr JFF (just for fun), ich das erste mal da und wir stehen vor Schemen. Feuerkranz kommt das erstmal und genau auf mich. Ich nu "Huch Feuer", Sprinten rein und gib ihm Kante, ich hab einen Riad noch nie so schnell vipen sehen. Außer als ich nach der Ulduareinführung vor dem Roboterboss stand und einen Kommentar zu seiner Stimme gab und der Gesammte Raid so glacht hat und keiner mehr iwas machen konnte^^.


----------



## XxVesraxX (30. September 2009)

also ich hab mit lvl 20 erst bemerkt das mit mit leuten chatten kann xD mit lvl 15 (aus zufall) meinen pala lehrer gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (30. September 2009)

mit lvl 35 bemerkt das ein elementar schamane kein nahkämpfer ist...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Anm. mein erster char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## TMSIDR (30. September 2009)

mit meinem ersten char (druide)auch nie gewusst was welche werte auf dem equip bedeutete und so bunt gemixt, dasselbe dann bei den talenten gemacht(halb feral halb gleichgewicht)... bis mich immer mehr leute gefragt haben ob dies mein erster char war...
mit meinem hunter ma vergessen pet einzupacken bevor ich in brt abkürzung genommen hab, das kam dann mit vielen freunden wieder, oder auch regelmäßig vergessen muni zu kaufen und dann in inis des öfteren meine nahkampfskills trainiert...


----------



## OneManShow (30. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war einmal ein kleiner Pala der erst mit lv 12 festgestellt hat das das Richturteil nur geht wenn ein Siegel Akt. ist und das Siegel dann weggeht...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (30. September 2009)

Ich hatte glücklicherweise meinen Freund als Helfer in der Anfangsphase. Jedoch hab ich ziemlich lange gebraucht um rauszufinden, dass Trinken und Essen Mana und Leben schneller regeniert, so saß ein lvl 20 Jägerlein nach jedem Kampf erstmal eine Weile da, bis sich Leben und Mana von selbst regeniert hatten. 


Und letztens wurde ich mit dem Druiden gefragt ob ich PdK 10 tanken will. Ja klar. 
Die Gruppe steht vor Anub der Readycheck läuft - sehr schnell. Heiler alle da. Bärchen macht Wutanfall und rennt los - Charge. Im TS schallt noch ein "haaalt der Jäger war noch nicht ready" Durch das Fehlende Eis am Boden -> Wipe. 
Jäger war aber noch länger AFK, so dass unser Try damit allenfalls die Zeit verkürzt hatte.


----------



## OneManShow (30. September 2009)

Nasten schrieb:


> Außer als ich nach der Ulduareinführung vor dem Roboterboss stand und einen Kommentar zu seiner Stimme gab und der Gesammte Raid so glacht hat und keiner mehr iwas machen konnte^^.



Was denn für ein Kommentar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samolun (30. September 2009)

Als ich stufe 40 war wurde ich gefragt ob ich gezogen werden will, durch ne instanz. Ich sagte: Was ist ziehen und was ist ne Instanz? Zum glück hat der nette 70er nicht gelacht sondern mir alles erklärt


----------



## SyntaXKilla (30. September 2009)

ich hab mir so 1 Monat nach erscheinen von Wotlk nen Dk erstellt... halt als Farm Twink.

Bei den ganzen Einstiegsquests hab ich mir gegen Ende ein wenig schwer getan, aber ging eigentlich ganz gut...
Danach die restliche Zeit nur am Kräuter und Erze farmen gewesen.

Als ich dann endlich Skill 300 erreicht hatte bin ich dann in die Scherenwelt,
lvl 60 war ich ja schon (bisschen questen in alten Gebieten und mobs halt 3 - 4 Monate jeden Tag umhaun um an die Ablagerungen ran zu kommen)


Dort hab ich mir aber irrsinnig schwer getan, auch oft 2 - 3 normale mobs haben mich manchmal umgeklatsch, ich bin etliche Male gestorben
und hab mich gewundert, warum alle sagen, der dk ist so op, der verreckt ja beim leveln? o.O
Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich erst in inzen muss um überhaupt in der Scherbenwelt questen und farmen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja... hab dann gemerkt, dass ich noch nie beim DK Lehrer war, mir somit ca. 12 Fähigkeiten gefehlt haben und ich keinen einzigen Skillpunkt vergeben hab xD
lol, naja bis dahin wars auch nicht notwendig =D


----------



## freezex (30. September 2009)

Also was ich nie mehr vergesse:

Erstes mal dm, ich nahm damals an das ich ep proporzional zum Schaden bekomme, habe aber (mit dudu) auf heal geskillt und mich auch als healer bereitgestellt. naja ich immer schön zwischendurch schaden gemacht und nie genug mana zum healen gehabt.

Und nun das peinlichste erlebis das ich wohl je hatte.
mein erster Raid, naja war ein Funraid von 70ger durch mc (ich war aber 60).
Gut bis zum 2t letzten boss glaub ich ging eigentlich alles gut, aber dan passierte es.
Der Raidleiter hat Boss erklärt: 
Jäger holt mit pet
Tank tankt an, keine nahkämpfer, alle auf einen punkt, auf mitteilung schaun wer bombe ist und zu ner Säule laufen wenn bombe ist, ein healer heilt die bombe der steht neben der Säule.

Also los gings, im ts redeten noch ein zwei leute, ich habe so richtig verinnerlicht das ich fern dmg(eigentlich war ich feral geskillt) machen muss, also mondfeur und zorn nutzen und immer auf mitteilungen schaun.
(Gedankengang; oh da boss mondfeuer)
... dan wurde es im ts total still und ich seh mit grossen Augen einen der riesigsten Bosse die ich jeh gesehen habe auf mich zukommen mit einem fetten Bild meines Chars im "ziel des zieles" Feld.

Zum Glück kam dan vom Raidleiter: "Ich will gar nicht wissen wers das mit dem antanken nicht kapiert hat, aber wartet doch bitte 5mal rüstungszerreissen ab".


----------



## Angita (30. September 2009)

Hi,

war zum 1. Kara - 8/10 wussten nicht was darin so läuft... blos keiner war so dumm sich die Maid angucken zu wollen.
naja... Resultat der "ich wollt mir die Lady angucken" Aktion war natürlich ein wipe.
Bis heute darf ich mir vor jedem neuem Boss von Gildenmeister / Raidleiter anhören:
Bullen tun die Tanks, auch wenn den noch keiner gesehen hat

Das hätte ich mir echt sparen können :-)


See you
Angita


----------



## Orrianta (30. September 2009)

Es war einmal eine LvL 80 Druidin, die unwissend bei Bosskampfbeginn die falsche Skillung aktiv hatte... 
Mich hats schon etwas gewundert wo mein Button für den Moonkin hin ist, schließlich hab ich doch skill getauscht, Equipt stimmte auch... hmm hab ich wirklich O.o
Dann wurd es mir klar, da stand ein angepriesener gute dd in Tankskillung  mit Caster equipt und schaffte net mal 2k dps *muahaha*

Mir hats es zum glück keiner übel genommen, eher ihre scherze draus gemacht...

Ein anderes Mißgeschick... teuer gebotene Trophäe und 75 Embleme des Triumphs für das falsche T-teil ausgegeben... an sich net tragisch, weil man kann es ja wieder dem händler zurück geben.. ja wenn Orri nicht schon verzaubert hätte.. 2 tage auf gm gewartet -.-  ^^
Ich habe gelernt bei solchen Käufen, nicht im Ts schnakeln und vor allem lesen was ich kauf *g*

Gruß Orri


----------



## Ymenia (30. September 2009)

Orri, das gleiche ist mir gestern Abend mit einem (lieb gemeinten) Newbie-Raid bei Malygos passiert. Ich hab mich gewundert, wo CoH und der Engel hin sind, bis ich dann festgestellt hab, dass ich meine Schattengestalt noch in der Stance-Bar hab. 
Ich hab nach dem RP am Abend vorher einfach mein normales Equip angezogen, bin ja auch im RP eine heilige Tante. Deswegen wechsle ich normal grundsätzlich nach Change auch meine Klamotten. Das wird mir nie wieder passieren *g*


----------



## -Migu- (30. September 2009)

Als ich mir meinen Dk erstellt habe und dann durch die Anfangsquests gegangen bin passierte mir folgendes:
Ich hab alle Quests bis auf die eine wo man sich duellieren muss gemacht. Ich wusste da nämlich noch nicht, dass man das auch mit NPC-Dks machen kann. (Questtext lesen soll gelernt sein). Und da ich diese Quest nicht machen wollte, suchte ich neue, aber ich fand keine.

Ich benutze das Add-on Carbonite, und da kann man ja die Questgeber auf der Karte anzeigen lassen, und mir zeigte es eine Quest an, die ganz in meiner Nähe war (in dieser Gruft da, mit dem Baron Totenschwur u.a.). 

Ich laufe also dorthin aber da ist nichts. Nichtmal NPCs.. Nachdem ich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit im Internet gesucht habe, wo die Quests sind, aber nichts gefunden habe, dachte ich "wie geht die andere quest nochmal? achso, das geht auch mit den typen die hier rumlaufen"

Also konnte ich diese Quest machen und plötzlich veränderte sich die Umgebung und -oha- die Questgeber sind da. 

Phasing ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serendipity (20. November 2009)

_ZITAT(Omidas @ 13.06.2009, 22:51) *
Irgendwie muss das wohl an der Klasse liegen:
Mit meinem Huntertwink ...
Und ich habe immer mit meinem Mage gedacht, das man für Unfug zuständig ist.
Aber der Hunter hat einen noch viel größeren Effekt auf den Spieler_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tjaja, wie wahr, der Hunter hat echt ein Wahnsinns-Potenzial an Unfug 
ob nun aus reiner Dummheit (keiner weiß alles und jeder fängt mal an),
schlichter Vergesslichkeit (Pet vorm Runterspringen wegpacken, Knurren falsch eingestellt,
Pet nach BGs wieder auf Defensiv o. passiv stellen - nach Möglichkeit BEVOR man eine Inze betritt)
oder den verdammten Bugs* die seit Patch 3.0 irgendwie nicht abzuschaffender Standard werden ...
[*an mein Pet das ich nach jedem Ritt/Flug/Port/Instanzenbetreten erstmal aus dem Stealth holen darf, hab ich mich ja schon gewöhnt;
das ich in Inzen erstmal checke ob auch zusätzlich Knurren wieder von selbst aktiviert wurde, ist auch schon Routine;
nur an eines gewöhn ich mich nicht und irritiere damit auch alle anderen ...
manchmal -Gott sei Dank nicht immer- wenn ein Mob down geht sucht sich meine Jägerin ganz allein ein neues Ziel und frönt dem Autoshot -
OHNE das ich meine Hände am Keyboard oder der Maus hab w00t.gif [nix mit Finger weg von rechter Maustaste o.ä.!]
Wenns immer das nächstmögliche Ziel wäre - nunja, aber nein, gelegentlich gehört der Mob zur übernächsten Gruppe unsure.gif
ne Zeitlang wars so schlimm das ich die Jägerin immer kurz vorm Tod des Mobs umgedreht, also von möglichen Zielen weggedreht hab -
was natürlich irgendwann meine Gruppe auf den Plan rief was ich da treibe...
es stellte sich heraus das bei uns 2 weitere Jäger ein ähnliches Ziel&Autoshot-Problem haben - sonst wär ich schon verzweifelt...
der Gruppenpull bei solchen unfreiwilligen Aktionen hält zumindest ungemein wach] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Gaiwain
19.06.2009, 15:13
mmh, diese automatische Zielauffassung beim Hunter kann somit auch sehr nervig sein smile.gif
passiert immer, wenn man noch einen Special drückt, obwohl aufgrund der Latenz der letzte Mob schon tot war,
und somit automatisch das nächste Ziel in Sichtweite anvisiert wird für den Special.
Ich mache es je nach Gruppen-DpS so, das ich keine Specials mehr drücke, wenn der letzte Mob absehbar in den
nächsten 3 Sekunden tot ist, wenn in Sichtrichtung und Reichweite noch andere herumstehen, bzw. drehe mich von
denen weg und schiesse seitwärts ^^
lg   
PS: it´s a feature, not a bug *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TopDog
1.08.2009, 11:54
ZITAT(Serendipity @ 19.06.2009, 15:49) *Tjaja, ...
Das mit dem Autoshot passiert mir auch immer. find ich mittlerweile echt nervig.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mittlerweile hab ich das mit den SpecialShots zum Mobtod hin auch rausgefunden (hatte genug Gelegenheiten das zu beobachten),
die Idee das es mit meiner Latenz zusammenhängt ... hatte ich auch schon, schön dies bestätigt zu sehen,
kommt so gut wie nie mehr vor, leider nur so gut wie nie ... im Eifer des Gefechts und so ^^
aber da ich dieses Problem eben früher NIE hatte, war ich Anfangs doch wahnsinnig irritiert.
Es ging mir auch drum -davon ab das eine Random-Gruppe diese unfreiwillige Aktion nicht grad als kleinen Fauxpas ansieht-
allen anderen armen Jägern mitzuteilen: Nein, ihr seid nicht blöd oder unfähig, 
ihr müßt nur höllisch aufpassen welche Einstellungen grad "an/aus" sind    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sowohl beim Pet, wie auch in Interface  oder ihr geht einfach nur noch mit einer unglaublich geduldigen Gilde in Inzen/Raids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

...soooo und nun weiter mit EUREN größter Fauxpas - 
ich liebe diese Geschichten und will mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedPala (20. November 2009)

hatte viele fehler wusste nicht was ausdauer und so bringt und hab nicht gewusst das ein auktionshaus gibt und ich dachte es geht nur um rüstung hab alles graue angezogen hauptsache es hatte mehr rüstung wie das vorherige und das bis lvl 40


----------



## Horst9 (20. November 2009)

mein größter fail war es mit wow anzufangen, das konnt ich aber leicht wieder ausgleichen indem ichs gelassen hab


----------



## Ushapti (21. November 2009)

Hm... der gröte Fauxpas mit meinem Schurken war wohl als ich damals das erste mal zu Gruhl mitgenommen wurde. 
War mein erster Raid und lief auch ganz gut bis dann das Token für die Schultern droppte, denk ich mir... hui wow cool, da mach ich doch mal need drauf. Kaum need gedrückt seh ich wie alles passt und die Lootregeln auf PM umgestellt wurden und mich der Char der mich innen Raid geschleust hat "alles passen" zuflüsterte... tja, das gemecker war natürlich groß, kontne allerdings ausgeräumt werden als mein "förderer" sagte das er vergessen hat zu sagen wie das in Raids abläuft und eben ein ticket geschrieben. Am ende bekam ich das Token trotzdem aber das war mir schon dermasen peinlich das ich eigentlich gar keine Lust mehr auf den Raid hatte aber es halt noch durchgezogen hab^^

Dicht gefolgt der Fauxpas meines Pala Tank. 
Tank im Nexus bei diese, vieh mit den Blitzdingern auf der Plattform (keinen plan mehr wie der dödel heißt).
jedenfalls haben sich die Ranged DD's so dämlich positioniert das wir 3 mal dran gewiped sind (frisch 80, bissl gear und rein inne hero^^).
ich jedenfalls mach die zur schnecke das die doch sehen das die so imemr sterben etc. pp.
Jedenfalls im 4 Try denk ich mir, ehe der haufen wieder kippt, zieh in den Boss bis ganz an den Rand um mehr abstand zwischen die und den boss zu bekommen. Schritt zurück, geht... schritt zurück, geht... schritt zurück, ich falle... das war ein schritt zuviel^^°
Ich bin von der Platform gefallen und kam mir in dem moment schon ganz schön Blöd vor nachdem ich kurz zuvor die leute wegen ihrer blödheit angemault hab*g*
Tja, seitdem denk ich zweimal nach ehe ich mecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lpax (21. November 2009)

Das peinlichste war wohl mit meinem pala^^

Erste gruppe gepullt...alles ok bis dahin.
Der healer sagt nimm gleich die nächste grupe auch noch das ist ok....also auch noch gepullt.

Leider sah ich meine lebensanzeige etwas wacklig hoch und runter rennen...und dacht ups lieber mal trinkets anwerfen.
Das war eigendlich eine tolle idee....leider hab ich die bubbel erwicht und die mobs hatten mich nicht mehr so lieb.
Mittlerweile würde ich sie einfach wegklicken....leider hatte ich zu dem zeitpunkt bissel stress^^ 
Somit bin ich rumgerannt wie ein huhn und der erst ist umgehauen worden...ich kurze zeit später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr peinlich das verhalten den dds zu erklären^^


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2009)

Ich habe alle meine Chars gelöscht und muss nun ganz von vorne anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (21. November 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich habe alle meine Chars gelöscht und muss nun ganz von vorne anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben einen Gewinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (21. November 2009)

Der grösste Fauxpas war wo ich meine aller ersten WoW Char erstellt hatte und garnicht wusste was ein Guid ist bzw. wo es diese Guids geben soll. Das ganze ist schon 4-.5 Jahre her.

Es War einmal ein Zwergenjäger namens Galgrimm der biss und mit lvl 20 keine ahnung hatte wie man ein pet zähmt und total überfordert war wieder ein pet zu zähmen weill er den lvl 11 Bären nachd er "zähmquest" freigelassen hat weill er ihn scheisse fand >.<. Mit lvl 22 fragte er sich dann wiso alle anderen Jäger mit so einem komischen Aspekt der ähm wie hies der? Aspekt des Rudels war der für die gruppe aber wie ies der andere? Der Wildniss? ka mehr sry binn gerade in ner 2 monatigen WoW pause^^.

Jedenfalls fand ich den Hunter dann DOOF! <.<''

meine bestimmung war es sowiso einen Druiden zu spielen der seid 4.5 Jahren nun mein Main ist. Einen Hunter habe ich auch wieder aber über lvl 72 bring ich ihn nicht mehr xD.


----------



## Soldus (21. November 2009)

Hab mich mit lvl 20 als Schurke tot geärgert, dass die Wachen im Wegekreuz und beim Grabmal mich sehen konnten obwohl ich ja unsichtbar war ....
Hab auch mit nem 64er Jäger nur Schami-Klamotten getragen, weil ich dachte dass durch Zauber verursachter schaden und Heilung blablabla mir beim arkanem Schuss helfen würden^^ Wurde erst in Sklaven aufgeklärt, als ich auf das ''Jedi''-schwert würfeln wollte was ich nur wegen dem Style statt meiner 2h Axt nehmen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Zwerg (21. November 2009)

Nicht lachen

Ich habe erst kurz vor BC angefangen mit WoW. Habe einen Schurken angefangen und bis Level 70 auf Täuschung geskillt gequestet. Ich habe mich immer gewundert warum Questen so schwer ist und ich im PvP so gut bin.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (21. November 2009)

Also ich hab auch so gelevelt ne ganze Weile, ich fand´s chillig und gar nicht schwer ... ^^;


Anyway, mein letzter größerer Fauxpas war, anzunehmen, dass man sich auf seine *freundlichen* Mitspieler verlassen kann ... aber davon bin ich nun geheilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (21. November 2009)

Ich habe meinem Hexer immer das angezogen was die meiste Rüsstung hatte und dann habe ich mich irgendwann gefragt (~lvl. 24) warum ich so lange brauche um die Mobs zu töten...


----------



## Snorry (22. November 2009)

mein größter fehler war mit meinem ersten char.ganz frischer orc hunter.....neugierig wie ich bin hab ich einfach angefangen die welt zu erkunden und bin vom startgebiet aus über den bergkamm auf die andere seite und ins brachland,natürlich gleich verreckt an den mobs,vom geistheiler zurück und wiederbelebt dachte ich, ich komm wieder zurück ins startgebiet,ging aber nicht...und da ich keine ahnung vom ruhestein hatte hab ich hunter gelöscht und mir nen neuen char erstellt


----------



## Kæran (26. November 2009)

Ich erledigte eben die Angeldaily in Dalaran [Perle der Kanalisation]
Nach ca dem 5 mal auswerfen hab ich Korrodierter Schmuck an der Angel
Und was hängt da noch mit an der Angel?
Eine Riesige Kanalratte
*freude*
Aber moment, wo bleibt der Autoloot?
Ein Blick auf meine Latenz verrät mir das ich grade wie blöde lagge
Gut, dann loot ich eben manuell
*klick*
Beutefenster weg; Ratte nicht im Inventar
"D'oh!"
Gleich 'n Ticket geschrieben und prompt Antwort bekommen:
"Da aus dem Log nicht erkenntlich ist ob du die Ratte wirklich geangelt hast, ist leider keine Wiedererstattung möglich"

Der WoW-Tag fängt ja gut an...


----------



## Laser2006 (26. November 2009)

also ich hatte bis lvl 15 keine neuen fähigkeiten beim klassenlehrer gelernt!!! (krieger lvl 15) ich sags mal so: hatte ne menge spass beim questen....nicht!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirtyLick (26. November 2009)

Vielleicht kein Fauxpas, aber schon... nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es begab sich zu der Zeit, 11.02.04, als sich ein hoch motivierter Hexenmeister der stupidität von Diablo2 abwandte um Azeroth unsicher zu machen. Es fand sich auch eine Gruppe und wir liefen, Leichen hinter uns lassend, von Quest zu Quest.
Da mich das Ninjalooten bei D2 übelst angekotzt hat und ich mich nicht als selbiger "outen" wollte, habe ich das blinken der Gegnerüberreste geflissentlich übersehen.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis mir dann doch deutlich klargemacht wurde das ich gefälligst meinen Arsch zum Loot bringen sollte. Die anderen hätten auch gerne ein wenig Kupfer....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromer (26. November 2009)

Mein Größter Fauxpas zu denken Aion Warhamer HdRo wäre besser als Wow Spiel so wie Community ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newaera (26. November 2009)

Hab mit meinem Hexer mal ziemlichen Mist gebaut,den ich in einer kurzen Geschichte zusammengefasst habe.Viel Spaß beim lesen



einst im sonnigen berg hyjal standen 25 helden der horde vor dem bösewicht schlechthin,archimonde,und machten sich bereit in den kampf zu ziehen.ein kleiner aber keineswegs leiser hexenmeister namens lokany sprang aufgeregt durch die gegend und drängte auf den befehl loslegen zu können.der kampf begann und das unheil nahm seinen lauf.lokany tat das was er am besten konnte,er machte keinen schaden.durch das ts schrillten komische geräusche und das geschrei nach "mach endlich schaden lokany" wurde immer lauter.lokany entschloss sich mal zu versuchen schaden zu machen,es sah sehr gut aus und sein output wuchs von sekunde zu sekunde,doch plötzlich war es soweit,archimonde setzte zur windböe an und einige recken wurden in die luft geschleudert,unter ihnen auch lokany."leute denkt dran,benutzt eure träne" war noch zu hören,dann plötzlich stille im ts,ein lauter schrei kam auf,es war lokany : "meine träne klemmt,ich kann nichts machen,sie funktioniert einfach nicht!"..die windböe endete,lokany klatschte auf dem boden auf und seine lebenspunkte waren gleich 0.im raid kam gelächter auf was wohl geschehen war,verdutzte gesichter müssen sich jenseits der monitore breit gemacht haben als sie sein geschrei hörten.lokany durfte den kampf als leiche verfolgen,seinen kameraden nicht mehr helfen.der boss fiel doch die aufrur um den fail der jahrhunderts endete keineswegs."was hast du nur gemacht lokany?".."ich weis es nicht"erwiederte er..der loot wurde verteilt,t6kopf für den hexenmeister,lokany freute sich denn es war sein loot,kein anderer hexer konnte ihn mehr gebrauchen.doch dann kam es hart auf hart,"so leid es mir tut aber lokany du hast es nicht verdient für deine dummheit belohnt zu werden"-sprach der raidleiter im ts.ein paladin der horde sprach er würde den kopf für seine sammlung mitnehmen,er bekam ihn.lokany war enttäuscht doch zugleich machte er sich gedanken,was ist nur passiert,dachte er sich.der raid löste sich auf und lokany machte sich wieder an seine eigentlichen aufgaben,in og rumstehen und leute nerven.in seinem kopf immer wieder der gedanke "fail des jahrhunderts"..plötzlich fiel es ihm ein,er war nach dem 2nd try kurz aus der instanz gegangen um sich in hdz2 neue seelensplitter zu farmen und hatte bei seiner rückkehr vergessen sich eine neue träne zu besorgen.er schwor sich niemandem von seinem fehler zu erzählen doch es wäre nicht aegwynn und ein raid von s**** gewesen wenn nicht innerhalb kürzester zeit jeder auf dem server von der geschichte hörte.die handelschannel der hauptstätte,die gildenchannel und selbst die "xchar"-shoutbox war voll mit den geschichten des hexenmeisters dessen träne versagte,ein neuer star war geboren,jedoch keiner der was erreicht hatte,sondern einer der versagt hatte.der"god of fail" war geboren..loWkany..


Lg Newaera


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Newaera schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem Hexer mal ziemlichen Mist gebaut,den ich in einer kurzen Geschichte zusammengefasst habe.Viel Spaß beim lesen
> ...
> Lg Newaera



Schön geschrieben. Hab geschmunzelt


----------



## SyntaXKilla (26. November 2009)

Gromer schrieb:


> Mein Größter Fauxpas zu denken Aion Warhamer HdRo wäre besser als Wow Spiel so wie Community ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol xD

Die Spiele fand ich sogar zeitweise / in bestimmten Bereichen besser...
die community ist leider größtenteils immer derselbe Abschaum -.-


----------



## Tracert (26. November 2009)

2 Bööööse Fehltritte...

1. Maraudon: Ich wollte gern mit ein paar Kollegen aus der Gilde nach Maraudon gehen. Unser Paladin hatte aber noch ein bisschen zu questen und so mussten wir warten. Ich lud schon mal alle in eine Gruppe ein und langweilte mich zu Tode, was Konsequenzen hatte. Unser Pala wollte noch eine Quest beenden, dann aber wollte er sich direkt porten lassen. Da flucht jener aber auch schon im Gildenchannel rum: "So eine Scheisse!!! Ich brauch noch einen beknackten Knochen. Die letzten 29 kamen so easy, nur der will nicht!!!! Egal, portet mich einfach." Wir gehen also in die Instanz, versuchen die erste Quest zu machen (irgendwas mit Pflanzen heilen oder so, ka lange her). Es ging nicht, auf 3 Versuche... Es GING EINFACH NICHT! Mein Kumpel Dirk total angepisst weil seine Freundin mit war und sie schon gequängelt hat. Wir gehen weiter, legen einen Boss um. DER DRECKSACK HAT KEIN LOOOOOOT!!!! Wir total entmutigt, schon gar keine Lust mehr weiter zu machen. Die folgenden 2 Bosse hatten auch keinen Loot!!!! Darauf hin hat klein Christian nochmal nachgedacht und sich bei Google belesen, was er eigentlich ausgelöst hatte, als er die Gruppe in seiner Langeweile (wir erinnern uns, weil Pala noch questen wollte) in einen Schlachtzug umgewandelt hat. Zitat Google: "Während Ihr Euch in einem Schlachtzug befindet, können die meisten Quests nicht abgeschlossen werden und viele Gegner haben keine Beute." Ihr könnt Euch garnicht vorstellen, was ich für nen Anschiss kassiert habe. :-D

2. Gruuls Unterschlupf: Wir waren mit unserem Raid in Gruuls Unterschlupf. Ich kannte die Bosstaktik für Hochkönig Maulgar auswendig und empfand es äußerst langweilig weiter zuzuhören. Taktik war als einziger Fury für mich eh immer die selbe. den einen Gegner tanken während 2 Schurken versuchen ihn immer wieder zu stunnen... bla bla bla... . In meiner Langeweile (ja ich baue viel Scheisse, wenn ich Langeweile habe ^^) stellte ich mich gaaaaaaanz weit links zu dem versperrten Tor zu Gruul, welches sich erst öffnen sollte sobald der Hochkönnig das zeitliche gesegnet hatte. Dann kam die blöde Idee... *Der Weg zu den nächsten Trashmobs ist ja nicht mit einer massiven Tür, sondern nur mit 3 Holzpfählen versperrt. Wäre das Spiel realistisch, könnte ich mit meiner tollen Kara Armbrust da ja durchschießen und schauen was passiert. Im Grunde wusste ich, dass es nicht funktionieren sollte, probierte es aber trotzdem. Resultat: Der Schuss ging auch auf´s zehnte mal klicken nicht los, aber die Mobs bemerkten meine agressive Lauftaktik gegen die Holzpfähle trotzdem, stürmten auf uns zu. Ich entfernte mich von dem Holfphählen und dachte mir *Wenn ich da nicht mal durchschießen kann, kommen die da auch nicht durchgelaufen.* Hm, Scheisse war´s... Die Gegner kamen durch die Pfähle, pullten Maulgar und seine Gang, WIPE! 3 Monate später hab ich mir getraut meinem Gildenleiter zu erzählen, warum die Instanz damals so "verbugt war". ^^

LG Tracert


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (26. November 2009)

ich bin mit level 15 quer durch die östlichen königreiche und kalimdor gelaufen/gestorben nur um zur höhle des wehklagens zu kommen, dort angekommen hab ich germerkt, dass man für eine instanz eine gruppe brauch...


----------



## Tomratz (26. November 2009)

Frisch Dualskill gekauft, den zweiten Skillbaum nur angefangen und nicht fertiggemacht, 
warum auch immer, keine Zeit mehr, kein Bock mehr...

Tags drauf Hero Ini als Heiler, normalerweise eine Sache, die ich im Halbschlaf erledige.

Erster Boss wipe, zu wenig Heilung
Zweiter Boss wipe, zu wenig Heilung
usw.

Irgendwie haben wir es doch noch geschafft, keiner war ernsthaft böse, hatte halt meinen
schlechten Tag.

Erst am nächsten Tag hab ich bemerkt, dass ich noch die angefangene Zweitskillung aktiv
hatte, oh Mann war das peinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glücklicherweise hatte es niemand bemerkt.

Seitdem schau ich vorher genau nach der aktivierten Skillung


----------



## Newaera (26. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben. Hab geschmunzelt




Danke 



<@:-) ClownsmützeLockenkopfSmiley


----------



## Vanelli (26. November 2009)

Eigentlich sollte man darüber den Mantel des Schweigens hüllen....aber in meiner Gilde ist der Fauxpas schon legendär und immer wieder für Lacher gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war an einem sehr stressigen Montag nach der Arbeit...wir wollten zum x-ten mal schnell durch pdk10er durch. Als wir bei den PVP'lern waren lief beim erstren Try ein bisschen viel schief....Wipe. Leicht angenervt und etwas müde bewegte ich meinen Mage wieder in die Instanz. Und dann kam der Moment an dem ich gigantisch Brain Afk war.

Ich lief so ziemlich als letzter wieder rein...unser rl war im TS bisschen was am erklären was ich auch schon 100 mal gehört hatte. 

Ich hab nur geschaut wo sind sie denn......ah ja da ist die Gruppe ja. Laufe hin, setzte mich und halte im selben moment nach dem obligatorischen Fischmahl Ausschau.

Plötzlich eine Mischung aus wildem Geschrei vom Cheffe und wildem Gelächter von anderen im TS. Ich merke wie ich Instant umgeklatscht werde erst da viel mir auf das die Gruppe ja merkwürdig like Horde aussieht und da auch gar kein Fischmahl ist.

Naja den Rest kann sich ja jeder denken....
*Hust* es war halt echt ein stressiger Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medussa21 (26. November 2009)

Also mir sind auch schon so einige Fehler passiert, gerade zu Anfangszeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das witzigste war als ich mit einer Freundin einen neuen char erstellte (ich Hexer und sie Priester) hatte sie dann iwann mal einen Zauberstab bekommen. Diesen hat sie auch angelegt.
Nach einer weile fragte ich warum sie denn immer so nah an die mobs geht und nicht von hinten schießt da sagte sie sie hätte noch keine Munition für den Zauberstab gefunden...

Das war sehr lustig worüber wir noch heute lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. November 2009)

-Ich wusste bis ca lvl 50 nicht was aggro bedeutet xD

-zum leveln habe ich meine talentpunkte als priest in diszi gesteckt

-im pdok raid hat n typ (depp) ne dunkeleisenbohrmaschine hingestellt.... ich kannte des teil nicht hab draufgeklickt und war plötzlich im schwarzfels^^ mitten während des raids

-als ich mal keinen bock mehr hatte zu zocken und account für 4 monate eingefroren hab habe ich vorher vor dem letzten ausloggen mein gesamtes geld (etwa 7k gold) an nen lvl 20 char geschenkt^^


----------



## GrillGorilla (26. November 2009)

Hihi hatte auch mal was lustiges erlebt:

Ich als Eleschamane in PdK 10er, es war schon recht spät und wir wollten noch ein oder maximal zwei Versuche an den Champions machen, nachdem wir 5 mal gescheitert sind...
Raidleiter:"Also der Krieger wird beschäftigt vom MT1, der Hexer bannt den Baum usw...."
In meinem Mix aus Langeweile und Müdigkeit muss ich wohl auf die Taste "2" gekommen sein.
*Knister* *RÖMMS* Kettenblitz + Überladung volle kanne in die Champions!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Raidleiter:"Ok da hat jemand gepullt, los los los"

Es hat sich dann aber so gut entwickelt, dass wir die Champions tatsächlich down bekamen, ohne Verluste in den eigenen Reihen festzustellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thau (26. November 2009)

Jetzt kommt mal wieder was aus der BC zeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mit meinem Hexer bei Gruul! 

5 Wipes schon hinter mir.......der ganze raid schon generft! Der RL erklärt nochma genau und geht nochma afk. Ich steh halbwegs vorne und sehe auf einmal wie ein Hunter bei mir vorbeiläuft, und der blieb auch nicht stehen! 

Plötzlich im TS: "Alter bleib stehen"
Nach Kurzer Zeit der halbe raid: "STOP" Alle brüllen!

Der Boss klaschte den Hunter instant um....der halbe raid gleich ma am flüchten!
Im Ts hörte mann noch: "Re" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Raid löste sich darauf hin auf! 

Mfg


----------



## Ulthras (26. November 2009)

Hmm ich erinnere mich noch wie ich mit meinem Schurke (bis heute mein Main) zu classic zeiten in Zul'Farrak war. Dort gibt es ja diesen speziellen Bereich, wo man Gräber öffnen kann, wo dann zwar einiges an loot drinne ist, allerdings auch 2 zombies erweckt. Letzteres wusste ich nicht, hab auf den Ratschlag meines lieben Cousins (als Hunter dabei) die Gräber geöffnet, bis zur Hälfte der Gräber nicht geblickt, was passierte, und auf einmal sah ich meine ganze grp tot... Naja

Ansonsten (ebenfalls mit Schurke) in Uldaman in stealth in ein Feuer getreten und Boss gepullt xD

Außerdem wusste ich bis lvl 60 nicht das es mehr als nur einen talentaum gibt xD


----------



## DiemoX (26. November 2009)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Außerdem wusste ich bis lvl 60 nicht das es mehr als nur einen talentaum gibt xD



I lol´d ^^


Mein peinlichstes Erlebnis war als meine damalige Gilde den ersten BT run machte und wir dann vor Najentus standen. Auf einmal fragte der Raidleader mich im TS, wo denn mein Buffood und Flask sei... Hab dann kleinlaut erklärt dass ich derzeit kein Geld hatte und nichts kaufen konnte. Die waren alle echt sauer ^^

Und bei Voidreaver im Auge, wo mein Moonkin so dermaßen aggro gezogen hat, dass ich vor der aggro des 3 tank war und es so zu einem wipe kam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War allerdings ein Bug, da ich zuvor 30 sek dmg stopp gemacht hatte.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Und bei Voidreaver im Auge, wo mein Moonkin so dermaßen aggro gezogen hat, dass ich vor der aggro des 3 tank war und es so zu einem wipe kam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vielleicht konnten die tanks den Insektenschwarm-Dot nicht wegtanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanelli (26. November 2009)

Ach eine Story hat mein Pannenmage noch....

War ein ganz gewöhnlich er Burg Hero Run. War zusammen mit meinem Gildenchef (der sowas von mir schon hin und wieder ertragen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) drin und noch 3 Randoms. Kurz vorm letzten Boss waren die anderen drei schon vorne am warten. 

Hatte mir kurz zuvor die Chopper gebaut und dachte....naja die zeigst jetzt mal rum und fährst die paar Meter. Mein Chef stieg ins Spiel und somit ins Mount mit ein.

Wir fahren auf den Rest der Gruppe zu und plötzlich hab ich Standbild....bin darüber so verdutzt das ich irgendwie den Finger auf w lasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Höre nur noch wie Chefchen im TS vor lachen brüllt und als ich wieder Bild hab häng ich mit der Chopper hinter Ingvar an der Mauer...Naja wir sind zusammen lässig an der ziemlich perplexen Gruppe genau in den Boss gefahren.

Gelegen hat er trotzdem und cooler kann man den wohl nicht pullen....


----------



## Tamîkus (26. November 2009)

ich erinnere mich noch wie ich mit meiner gilde zum ersten mal bt waren das war nach dem patch wo die zugangs qs entfernt wurden wir waren noch in fds und ssc am clearen und am einen abend wolte wir bt rei um zu schaun was es dort so schönes gibt sind paar mal an den tarsdh gewiped XD so ca  ne stunde spöter steht wir vor Najentus wir beraten uns ob wir in tryn oder schnell fds gehn und 2-3 bosse umhaun da sagte der raidlead das er bevor wir gehn den boss einma tryn Ok wir stellen uns auf Tank pullt 20 sec später sinda lle vorm geistheiler gewesen

und meisten iwie hatte meine gilde eine begabung dafür bei bossen immer bei 1% zu sterben bis wir in dan killten so gings bei den mh runs und bt runs xD


----------



## dBiber (26. November 2009)

Damals als ich/wir ( HEXE )  die Twins tanken sollten und beide nicht so wirklich die AGGRO halten konnten wurde mir unmittelbar klar das ein für den HEXER in AQ lebensnotwendiger Buff ( Segen der Rettung ) der Sache mit dem Tanken entgegen stand .... Buff weg Twins TOT ^^


----------



## Lomiraan (26. November 2009)

Also da gabs bei uns auch was tolles.

Wir waren nach 2Tagen endlich bei dem 2. Boss in Naxx, militärviertel angekommen. Also der, der auf dem Balkon steht.
Nun gut. Sagen wir der DPS war nicht der beste, was mir als Tank aber egal war. Es war halt sau cool mit unserer Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut. ich war second tank und ein lieber Druide von einer anderen Gilde (sehr gut eq) hat den MT gespielt.
Der Boss wurde erklärt und festeglegt das unser mage den boss pullen darf. Der MT würde auf die andere Seite laufen und dann da die MObs einfangen.
Der Bär rennt also los, alle anderen Essen noch. Dann im TS vom Mage: 'Und ich darf Tanken? Juhu! Darfg ich tanken? Darf ich?'
Ich antworte amüsiert mit 'Ja klar!' Und BÄM! Pull !
Allgemeine Verwirrung, laute rufe im TS. 'KAATIII?!'
Schnell eingeschätzt fange ich an ganz noprmal zu tanken. 3 Gruppen weg. 7Leute rennen zu dem gatter um dem Tank beim sterben zu zusehn und lachen sich den arsch ab wie noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste war, wir haben es geschafft!!

Seit dem haben wir jeden random in diese lustige Falle geschickt - um das Andenken an unseren Zoo-Bären zu wahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BTTony (26. November 2009)

Ich spiel meinen Jäger jetzt seit 8 Monaten und seit geraumer Zeit auf 80, aber ich lerne alle paar Wochen mal wieder, was für dumme Fehler man mit seinem Pet machen kann... Manchmal recht schmerzhaft.


----------



## paslay (26. November 2009)

hiho,

mein größter fauxpas.....hmmm

kann mich grad an ne lustige geschichte erinnern.
hatte mal jemanden in der gilde, den ich überhaupt nicht leiden konnte und war gerade übelst am lästern über "whisp" mit nem kumpel von mir, der den auch nicht leiden konnte. tja nur leider hat mich die besagte person auch grad angewhispert und ich habs leider übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ihr könnt euch denken was nu kommt^^).
ich held, wollte meinem kumpel schreiben und habe "r" gedrückt, was ja die zuletzt angewhisperte person anschreibt und ratet mal wen ich geschrieben habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genau der besagten person, was ich genau geschrieben habe, weiss ich nicht mehr. ende vom lied: ich landete auf seiner igno und wir können uns bis heute nicht riechen...

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eranja (26. November 2009)

Wohl meine dümmste Geschichte war noch in Naxx 

Ich war gemütlich mit meiner Gilde im Seuchenviertel unterwegs. lief eig auch alles ganz gut.  Achja sollte erwähnen spiel Heal Priest

Dann kam der schöne Boss der das Dezimieren kann und alle auf Low HP haut, nix großartig dabei gedacht, ja schon oft gecleart worden und so, naja war eingeteilt die Citer hinten zu heilen. 

Gesagt getan war auch eig kein Problem, dis das dezimieren kam.

Ich seh noch schön ein Add nach vorne rennen und denke mir das schnapps dir schnell und holst es wenigstens wieder nach hinten. Tja gedacht getan Schattenwort: Tod gecastet (Fü diejenigen die das nicht kennen, der Spruch macht mir selber Dmg sofern ich das Ziel damit nicht töte).

Nur war ich so  helle und hab den Spruch genau bei Dezimieren angewendet, sprich Dmg kam auf Add, Add rennt wieder in meine Richtung, Dezimieren kommt, Dmg vom Schattenwort: Tod trifft mich bin Tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind dann zwar am Boss gewiped aber irgendwie musste jeder lachen über dieses dumme Missgeschick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1 Try später lag er dann au und wir hatten noch eine Menge spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (27. November 2009)

Damals, zu Classic-WoW-Zeiten, sass ich nun also vor meinem Röhrenmonitor und sah mir 9 verschiedene
Klassen an. Welches sollte nun mein erster Held sein, dacht' ich mir. Stark muss er sein, schwere Waffen
schwingen können, heilen...
So landete mein Cursor schlussendlich auf dem Paladin. Ja, was für ein Witz...

Dazu muss ich, angesichts der heutigen Umstände, jedoch hinzufügen, dass Paladine zu dieser Zeit mehr-
heitlich für amüsierte Gesichter, denn für glorreiche Schlachtsausgänge sorgten.


----------



## Jim.Ex (27. November 2009)

Mit der Unheiligen präsenz getankt in PdC Hero, daraufhin wipe, passiert mir irgendwie des öfteren *g*


----------



## Celissa (27. November 2009)

hm in der heutigen zeit dacht ich mir passiert nüx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber dann als ich mit mein hexer pdc hc wollt kam einer an und meint so 

"ey hexer gib mal gs und ss "

ich hab mir irgendwie garnet angesprochen gefühlt 

bis dann der tank meinte "hexer was stehst du hier neben mir? geh nach hinten zu die dd'ler"

da wurde mir erst klar das ich ja als hexer mit ging und net als tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*peinlich sowas gell *hihi


----------



## Holzbruch (27. November 2009)

hmm ja, da werden Erinnerungen wach..

Da ich zu damaliger Zeit ein ziemlicher Skill-Chaot war, bemerkte ich erst mit Lvl 70, dass es für meinen Hunter den Skill "Irreführung" gab. (Heißt der noch so? naja der Pfeil halt, der halt die eigene Aggro auf nen anderen Verbündeten schiebt)

Tjoa, und eins habe ich dann irgendwann gelernt..

Irreführung auf den Mainhealer abzufeuern, nur weil er einem selbst am nächsten ist, führt nur zu unnötigen Wipes in Raids >_<''


----------



## Mohinder (27. November 2009)

Eigentlich sehr lustige sachen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir selber musste aber zum Glück keine ganze Gruppe dran glauben:

Mein Freund und ich damals am ersten oder zweiten Tag BC am Questen in den Marschen, beide lvl 64 oder so, beide Priester.
Wir sind am Skypen und haben uns grade in Telredor neu mit Quests versorgt...
Natürlich springen wir über den Rand, da der verdammte Aufzug ja viiiel zu langsam ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann kam im Skype mehr oder weniger synchron:

"SCHEISSE, keine Federn mehr...."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (27. November 2009)

lange zeit her
ein paar stunden nach release

jäger lvl 10 erreicht
pet ruft

halbe stunde versucht einen kodo zu zähmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (27. November 2009)

Habe meinen aller ersten Char (Mage) aus versehen auf lvl 30 gelöscht.
...hatte den falschen Char markiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (27. November 2009)

ich hab mal vergessen dass schurken zum sapen stealth brauche ....naja RÖMS ...geistheiler


----------



## merlin0022 (27. November 2009)

Hab mir irgendwann 2004 mal WoW gekauft. Das war wohl der größte Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djendra (27. November 2009)

Ist schon wieder etwas her. Ich war mit Gilde Ulduar 25. Thorim hat gelegen, Loot wurde verteilt. Da meinte eine kleine Eule sie könnt ja etwas hin und her springen, sie hat leider nur vergessen das bevor man zu Freya reingeht auch noch 2 Wachposten stehen und springt die Treppe runter. Zum Glück hat der Rest der Gruppe gut reagiert und nur die kleine Eule lag im Staub. Jetzt überlegt sie sich zweimal ob sie im Raid hin und her springt.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. November 2009)

Aratos schrieb:


> Habe meinen aller ersten Char (Mage) aus versehen auf lvl 30 gelöscht.
> ...hatte den falschen Char markiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hätest nen gm drauf anschreiben könen das sie in die wiederherstellen sollen ist mir auch scho passiert das ich ausversehn b zu bc mein 70 hunter gelöscht hab ich hab die panik bekommen bis ein freund sagte gms könen chars wiederherstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rentaxi (5. Januar 2010)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Rogue ......

Begebenheit: Ulduar 25. Raidpause . Vor Torim/Hodir also Katzendame gerade gelegt. Da fiel ihm ein mal mit dem neuen Schwert zu "posen" das es damals beim "Schlotternächste" Event gab.

Angelegt. 3 Kürbisse beschworen. Sieht echt lustig aus.Klick!

Lustig war dann aber nicht das die sofort losrannten und 2 Elite Wachen vor Torim pullten. Raid wa halb afk was dann dazu führte das 25 Chars im Dreck lagen und ich am liebsten im Boden versunken wäre........ von einem Anschiss des Raidleaders mal ganz zu schweigen.

andere Kommentare diverser Mitglieder ...................*zensiert* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobidd (5. Januar 2010)

ein 80 ziger trolljäger wartete 15 min in og am flugmeister auf den zeppelin....


----------



## Dalrogh (5. Januar 2010)

I hacked 127.0.0.1    bäääm


----------



## GammaChief (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe in meiner aller ersten ini nicht gewusst was bedarf und gier ist hab mir das dann irgenwie hergeleitet und kam aber genau aufs umgekehrte so habe ich bei allem was ich nicht brauche bedarf gemacht und was ich brauchte gier. Da die ersten 15 min nichts für mich droppte hab ich überall bedarf gemacht bis mich meine gruppe zornig fragte was ein hunter mit zaubermacht zutun hat. Als ich ihnen erklärte wie ich mir die buttons gier und bedarf vorstellte waren sie nichtmehr zornig sondern lachten mich aus und erklärten mir die echte bedeutung von gier und bedarf. 
War irgendwie peinlich so als 37 hunter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Pesi (5. Januar 2010)

Als ich mit meine Krieger nach Nordend kam und ahn kahet machen wollte und wir keine tank gefunden hatten, war ich der meinung das ich die ini tanke, aggro gehalten aber immer aus den schuhen gekippt, naja lvl 72 und dd equip reicht dann doch net zum tanken der ini!


----------



## NikkiSixx (5. Januar 2010)

ist mir zwar nicht selber passiert aber ich könnt mich jetzt noch drüber tot lachen.
Ein Hexer wurde mal angewhispert und gefragt, wie er die Hufen seinens pferdes zum brennen gebracht hat?
Darfauf hin antwortete der hexer....:"Einfach ca. ne halbe Stunde in der Brennenden Steppe durch die glühenden
steine bzw. berge reiten....dann klappts!!! ca. ne halbe Stunde später wird der hexer wieder mit folgendem angewhispert:

"Hey du ich bin jetzt ne halbe Stunde durch Brennende Steppe gereitet aber die Hufen brennen immer noch nicht......
mach ich was falsch???"""


----------



## NikkiSixx (5. Januar 2010)

hatte in im Raid mal anstatt den zauberstab meine angelurte angelegt und ne geschlagene 1 Stunde drüber nachgedacht wieso
ich so nen kackdmg mache und er Raidleiter auch mächtig sauer war, da ich fast 2000 dps weniger fuhr als angegeben!!!

in nem anderen Raid hatte ich nicht gesehen, daß mein stab nicht mehr angelegt war, weil die haltbarkeit auf 0 war und mein schlachtzugframe über der haltbarkeitsanzeige lag......gold zum reppen hat ich übrigens auch keins mehr


----------



## Bigsteven (5. Januar 2010)

Vor langer langer Zeit...

10er grp in Karazhan. Wir sind mit Unterstützung eines Imba-Palas beim dunklen Schrecken (dieser große Knochendrache) angekommen. Wenn die Grp dort gleichwertig ist, werfe ich als Melee-Schami bei 30 % Leben Bloodlust an und der Boss geht dann recht zügig down. Ganz wie ich es gewohnt bin mache ich das auch diesmal. Dem Pala explodiert darauf die Aggro und wird sie auch net mehr los. Der halbe Raid geht down und wir schaffens so grade noch, den Boss zu legen. Danach habe ich jedesmal nachgefragt, ob ich BL machen darf. 

Mischgrps sind also eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lovac (5. Januar 2010)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit Teldrassil und Geist hatte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (5. Januar 2010)

In Ulduar beim Loot ansehen im Atlasloot mit autolaufen in den nächsten Trash gelaufen^^ bissl peinlich wars mir schon irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretus (5. Januar 2010)

*räusper* nunja, wenn man dann auf lvl 23 feststellt, dass es noch andere skillbäume außer waffen gibt, denke ich, fällt das hierrein, oder?^^

und der heute so eingefleischte fury skillte als erstes was?
richtig, hybrid: waffen und schutz D


----------



## Tomratz (5. Januar 2010)

Hatte, als mein Twink 80 wurde, nicht genug Gold um beim Druidenlehrer alle neuen
skills zu lernen, also dacht ich, machst erst mal paar Dailies und kommst dann zurück.

Paar Wochen später als ich mich über die miese Dmg gewundert hab, bin ich mit einem
etwas mulmigen Gefühl und ausreichend Gold zum Druidenlehrer geschlichen und mit
paar hundert extra DPS wieder zurück nach Nordend.

Wie peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (5. Januar 2010)

GammaChief schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner aller ersten ini nicht gewusst was bedarf und gier ist hab mir das dann irgenwie hergeleitet und kam aber genau aufs umgekehrte so habe ich bei allem was ich nicht brauche bedarf gemacht und was ich brauchte gier. Da die ersten 15 min nichts für mich droppte hab ich überall bedarf gemacht bis mich meine gruppe zornig fragte was ein hunter mit zaubermacht zutun hat. Als ich ihnen erklärte wie ich mir die buttons gier und bedarf vorstellte waren sie nichtmehr zornig sondern lachten mich aus und erklärten mir die echte bedeutung von gier und bedarf.
> War irgendwie peinlich so als 37 hunter...
> 
> 
> ...



Ha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist mir damals passiert als ich das erste mal mit meinem Char - gerade 60 in Zul Gurub war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wusste ich auch nicht nicht das Bedarf und Gier ist. Vorher hatte mich NIE jemand aufgeklärt - so kam es wie es kommen musste. Ich kassierte nach dem Boss fast alles und wurde erstmal ziemlich blöd von der Seite angemacht - ebay Char ect  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar wars doof, aber unwissenheit eben


----------



## Klirk (5. Januar 2010)

Es war einmal ein deathknigth der monate lang nur blood dps gezockt hatte. Nach einigen tests wurde mir unholy immer sympathischer bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als mein ghul eigensinnig geworden ist und während der Taktikbesprechung auf Freya zugerannt ist...
genau so produzierte ich 2 Wipes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber unholy ist geblieben.

Oder wer Dk spielt kenn das dämliche Addon vielleicht das jeden dk vor oder genau während des pulls bei Anub arak aus dem raid geschmissen wird. Danach kommt ein whisper vom lead : all deathknights have benn prevently kicked. they're not trusted ^^


----------



## dolg88 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meinen Priester bis Stufe 10 nur mit meinem Stab kämpfen lassen bis mir ein Kumpel sagte ich sollte doch lieber die Zauber verwenden...


----------



## Biernot (5. Januar 2010)

Hyal 2.Boss: Ich tanke wie immer...., plötzlich ist Schildschlag und Schildblock inaktiv. Na klar, Schild kaputt. Kurz im Leaderchannel gebeichtet, schon kam unser Ingi und stellt nen Repbot neben mir auf. Alle wunderten sich was er dort vorn will. So richtig hat aber keiner von dem Dilemma was mitbekommen. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich immer nen Ersatzschild mit.^^


----------



## Dabow (5. Januar 2010)

Meine peinlichsten Momente : 

WoW Release 2005 - Mein Druide stirbt mit Level 5-8 ( genau weiß ich es nichtmehr )
Danach habe ich eine halbe Stunde gewartet bis ich verstanden haben, dass ich ZU meiner 
Leiche laufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Level 50 die Bärenquest gemacht. Bis dato hatte ich keine Bärengestalt. Das war dann so ziemlich genau März 05

Level 60 - Das erste mal Zul Gurub!

Auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt und einen anschiss kassiert. Damals hatte mir noch niemand erklärt, dass Bedarf VOR Gier geht.
Ich dachte bis dato : Gier ( Ich will dieses Item unbedingt - gierig ) / Bedarf ( ich benötige das Item nicht wirklich )


----------



## Faransol (5. Januar 2010)

Mein grösster fauxpas... denke ich mal ist noch nicht so lange her^^

Ich mit meinem Ele schami wollte mit den Kumpels mal wieder die Kriegshymnenschlucht besuchen. alle reingekommen sag ich dem kumpel das ich auf folgen bin weil ich aufm desktop im msn ne üble spamflut bekommen habe. WS beginnt... kumpel läuft mit meinem char vor die hütte... ich switche in WoW klicke aufs mountsymbol meines Wolfes.... geh wieder auf den Desktop
Wieder in WoW angelangt bin ich in Dalaran und frage mich warum mein Ruhestein cooldown hat. /facepalm

Ich depp hab anstelle auf das Wolfsymbol zu klicken... den button über diesem erwischt, was blöderweise der Ruhestein war.

Das mountsymbol ist seither an einer anderenstelle weit weg vom Ruhestein XD

Gruss und einen schönen restlichen Tag wünscht 

Fara


----------



## _Kayla_ (5. Januar 2010)

*kugeltamboden*

*inErinnerungenschwelg*

Als meine Ex und ich anfingen WOW zu zocken und wir gerade so ca lvl 7 waren wussten wir nicht das es Gear mit Stats drauf gibt. 
Also haben wir uns unglaublich über die tolle weiße Rüstung aus Darnassus mit 210 Rüstung gefreut)
Und dann natürlich erstes mal DM, auf alles need gemacht, nur weils ne andre farbe und mehr rüstung hatte)
und ich wusste ewig nicht dass man in zb rote sockelplätze auch blaue Steinchen geben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: und das erste mal Kriegshymnenschlucht, bei der ich dachte, dass 3 gegen 3 spielen würden und ich glaubte die Horde würde bescheissen weils so viele waren xDxD


----------



## keridilson (5. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir war es so ich war mit  paar kumpels FDS.Haben Kael Platt gemacht und phönix gedroppt Phönix natürlich geninjat und mir gegeben das mein größter fauxpass seitdem hab ich 2 server gewechselt xD


----------



## Dabow (5. Januar 2010)

keridilson schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es so ich war mit  paar kumpels FDS.Haben Kael Platt gemacht und phönix gedroppt Phönix natürlich geninjat und mir gegeben das mein größter fauxpass seitdem hab ich 2 server gewechselt xD



Sowas gehört gebannt und eingesperrt !


----------



## Razzor07 (5. Januar 2010)

Mein peinlichstes Erlebsniss war vor paar Tagen, ich Paladin Tank in pdk 25. Ersten Boss umgehauen ich bin aber leider gestorben dachte mir nix dabei, "ich war ja davor eig. reppen" nunja aufgebufft und auf lord jaraxus gewartet. Dann im fight merke ich schnell das etwas nicht stimmte, ich konnte keine Richturteile benutzen, was war? Waffe kaputt.....


----------



## J_0_T (5. Januar 2010)

keridilson schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es so ich war mit  paar kumpels FDS.Haben Kael Platt gemacht und phönix gedroppt Phönix natürlich geninjat und mir gegeben das mein größter fauxpass seitdem hab ich 2 server gewechselt xD



Kein Fauxpas... du bist einfach nur ein egoistischer, itemgeiler idiot




Da is mir noch was eingefallen...

Zu BC zeiten is es mir einige male passiert das icn anstatt meines flugmounts mein normales mount aktiviert hatte... was eigendlich immer für lacher gesorgt hat be i meinen gruppenkollegen. Alle fliegen nur ich reite in den abgrung >.<

Oder einmal im Brunnen der Magister... (kenn den namen net wirklich mehr) sollte einen der suchtis da drin stunnen... ich okay un rein. nur ging kopfnuss net.... nachdem wir gewipet sin war mir klar was passiert is... bin sichtbar zu denen hin ohne tarnung... den rest kann man sich denken


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

Gestern versucht die 3 Typen aus PdC mit der Lanze zu tanken xD Ich hatte sogar die Aggro! Aber ohne Steinhautgargoyle bin ich leider nicht crit immun und auch insgesammt - 1000 irgendwas leben xD


----------



## Resch (5. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gestern versucht die 3 Typen aus PdC mit der Lanze zu tanken xD Ich hatte sogar die Aggro! Aber ohne Steinhautgargoyle bin ich leider nicht crit immun und auch insgesammt - 1000 irgendwas leben xD



Joa nen Kumpel von mir, Verstärker Schami hat auch erstmal die ersten mit der Lanze in der hand umgehauen und sich gewunndert das nur 2,5k dps raus kamen. Hab ich als Healbaum aber auch schon erlebt^^


----------



## osamne (5. Januar 2010)

Biernot schrieb:


> Hyal 2.Boss: Ich tanke wie immer...., plötzlich ist Schildschlag und Schildblock inaktiv. Na klar, Schild kaputt. Kurz im Leaderchannel gebeichtet, schon kam unser Ingi und stellt nen Repbot neben mir auf. Alle wunderten sich was er dort vorn will. So richtig hat aber keiner von dem Dilemma was mitbekommen. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich immer nen Ersatzschild mit.^^



Das erinnert mich an unseren alten Mt bei Satharion 3D im 25iger. Wir hatten wieder ein paar Versuche hinter uns an dem Abend als er mitten im Try meinte das seine Waffe kaputt ist und er jetzt mit der Spitzhacke tanken muss. Es ging sogar gut und wir haben Sath 3D sogar das erstemal gelegt. 



Die Sache mit Bedarf und Gier habe ich in meiner aller ersten Ini auch verpeilt. Ich finde aber das es nicht wirklich schlimm ist weil man das sehr leicht falsch verstehen kann. 

Mein größter Fauxpas an den ich mich errinnern kann ( ich vergesse sowas gerne xD ) war bei Hodir Hardmode. Als wir den Trash fertig hatten hab ich mein Gear umgetauscht wegen Frostressi, leider hatte ich vergessen das def Trinket anzuziehen damit ich Krit immun bin. Also der Kampf ging nicht wirklich lange, nach meinen Charge habe ich direkt einen 70k Hit bekommen. Damit war ich erstmal der Failbob schlecht hin -.-.


----------



## Chissmann (5. Januar 2010)

ausversehen irreführung auf den heiler gemacht 24 man tot und ich lebte noch  dank totstellen^^


----------



## RedShirt (5. Januar 2010)

Jäger nach Koralon vor Emalon: auf einmal gehn keine Pfeile mehr ... ich denk "wtf? keine muni mehr? hab noch 3k dabei?" ... und dann -> Bogen kaputt.
Naja, Meleejäger, Stangenwaffe raus und mit 1k dps (yeah) an Kora ran.
Dem Raid meine Peinlichkeit geschildert...

Ähnliches als Krieger. Meine Tankwaffe war mitten im Kampf kaputt.
War aber nur ne HC zum Glück.
Seitdem gelernt, daß man auch mit Argentumlanze tanken kann.
Sieht aber an nem Tauren blöd aus, zugegeben.


----------



## J_0_T (5. Januar 2010)

osamne schrieb:


> *Das erinnert mich an unseren alten Mt bei Satharion 3D im 25iger. Wir hatten wieder ein paar Versuche hinter uns an dem Abend als er mitten im Try meinte das seine Waffe kaputt ist und er jetzt mit der Spitzhacke tanken muss. Es ging sogar gut und wir haben Sath 3D sogar das erstemal gelegt. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durfte als schurke das mit Kürschnermessern machen^^


----------



## Chissmann (5. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Jäger nach Koralon vor Emalon: auf einmal gehn keine Pfeile mehr ... ich denk "wtf? keine muni mehr? hab noch 3k dabei?" ... und dann -> Bogen kaputt.
> Naja, Meleejäger, Stangenwaffe raus und mit 1k dps (yeah) an Kora ran.
> Dem Raid meine Peinlichkeit geschildert...
> 
> ...



kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum hab ich immer meine pvp waffe dabei für notfälle


----------



## Intensiv (5. Januar 2010)

es war einmal ein Kleiner holy-pala. der hat sich fest vorgenommen sich ganz dolle anzustrengen da er das erste mal mit siner pdok-stamm in icc war!
ersten 2 bosse firstkill. beim schiff war es dann soweit. kleiner pala eingeteilt um mit dem tank rüber zuspringen. jetpack geholt. aus dem inventar auf ein hotkey gelegt und sich bereit gemacht!
kampf geht los. tank rüber...... pala will hinterher und jetpack funtzt nicht!!! pala schreit ganz aufgeregt. omg omg mein jetpack ist buggy! wtf!!! 
tank tot. wipe!  pala voll angepisst! und schreit scheiß bug. bis plötzlich der raidlead sagt: da ist nix buggy du musst das jetpack nur anziehen ;P
naja wenigstens hat ich zum wipe auch für nen lacher gesorgt ^^


----------



## maxi_king (5. Januar 2010)

es war einst ein Dudu der nicht wusste dass die Reisegestalt verfügbar ist und deshalb so durch die Lande lief, bis zu seinem ersten Reittier ^^


----------



## Funkydiddy (5. Januar 2010)

Celissa schrieb:


> hm in der heutigen zeit dacht ich mir passiert nüx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gestern mir auch passiert... bin sonst bärchen war aber als dd in der ini, auf eule umgespecct eq angezogen und immer vor gepullt wie ganz normal" he warum krieg ich keine aggro?" hab ich nur gedacht und dann der richtige tank ehm du bist dd ICH tanke. oh man war das peinlich irgendwie xD


----------



## Patikura (5. Januar 2010)

Mein Jäger lief damals von lvl 14 bis lvl 23 ohne munition herum da ich nicht wusste das man die braucht ^^ 
Ich dachte nur das mein bogen kaputt sei und hab halt melee mit dem pet gekämpft , bis mich einer aus Tiefschwarzegrotte gekickt hat weil ich immer bei den melees stand und mit meiner axt zugehauen habe ^^ 
Nunja dementsprechend war sicher auch mein schaden =)


----------



## Lefrondon (5. Januar 2010)

Mir passiert es JEDESMAL in pdc hero: Ich vergesse immer  meine Waffe wieder anzulegen. IMMER! Ich wundere mich jedesmal, warum 129 Ausdauer, 119 Int, 631 ZM, ein bisschen Wille und Krit fehlen... ein Glück, dass man Waffen infight wechseln kann^^

Achja, und nochwas, als Emalon noch relativ neu war: Ema lag, ein Healdruide und ich standen schon bei Archa. Plötzlich pullt der und kriegt ne mordsmäßige Kelle rein, ich Heile ihn im Reflex hoch, schilde und GdB'e ihn und er bekommt Schmerzunterdrückung von mir. Somit hab ich Aggro. Und werde umgehauen. Der Druide aber auch. Der Raid hat uns ausgelacht^^


----------



## Schlaviner (5. Januar 2010)

Es war mal ein kleiner Schlavino der bis lvl 40 nur auf die rüstung der gegenstände schaute und deshalb nur graue ausrüstung trug xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (5. Januar 2010)

Da kommt mir noch was in den sinn...

Wollte mit meinem Schurken Moroes sappen damit wir zuerst die adds auschalten könne.... wir haben uns bei Bob erstmal kaput gelacht.

Wie konnte ich nur so Brainafk sein XD


----------



## osamne (5. Januar 2010)

hahaha das ist ja geil.


----------



## Simi1994 (5. Januar 2010)

> Hab mir irgendwann 2004 mal WoW gekauft. Das war wohl der größte Fehler



Müssen wir jetzt lachen?...


----------



## DarknessShadow (5. Januar 2010)

mein erster char war ein hexer    als ich dann lvl 40 war hab cih von einem anderen hexer erfahren das man ein pet haben kann xD


----------



## Thomeek (5. Januar 2010)

mit meinem jäger bin ich bis lvl 45 nur auf inteligenz gegangen weil das erhöht ja die kritische zaubertrefferchance und die attacken, dachte ich sind alles zauber (spontanzauber) XD


----------



## Dispair (5. Januar 2010)

Gestern PDK 25.
Als DK DD die ganze Instanz über mit Frostaura gemacht.
Hab mich gewundert warum der DPS so niedrig, und die Aggro so hoch ist ^^


----------



## Renox110 (5. Januar 2010)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> Müssen wir jetzt lachen?...



Müssen wir *jetzt* lachen?


----------



## Herr Hering (5. Januar 2010)

Es war vor langer Zeit, alsich noch ein kleiner lvl 20magier war und inn den todesminen nur der endboss blaue sachen gedroppt hat, von attributen hatte ich nicht die leiseste ahnung un der grausame wiederhaken ,für die damaligen verhältnisse DAS schwert in diesem lvl bereich, ich dachte mir boar 12angriffskraft da mach ich ja mehr schaden, wusste damals nurüber int un ausdauer bescheid und drücke bedarf, ich habs nich gewonnen ,allerdigns hat mir keine sau erklär was ich falsch gemacht hab noch was ein ninjalooter ist, aus mir heute ersichtlichen gründen war ich bei allen danach auf der igno

Und der Moral von der Geschicht : Ignoriere jeden ninja nicht


----------



## Piando (5. Januar 2010)

hmm...als erstes kommt mir in den sinn: ulduar 10er, kologarn mit meinem jäger, nach einem wipe versammelt sich die gruppe wieder vor dem boss. da einer oder mehrere afk waren, schob ich vor langeweile meine addon fenster ein bisschen durch die gegend und plötzlich: rechts-klick auf kologarn --> pull. ich schreie in ts: "lauft weg, hab gepullt, sorry" die hälfte läuft weg (die andere war afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die ham sich gewundert als sie wieder kamen^^

das geile war aber, ne woche später, gleicher boss: unsere gildenchefin mit dem jäger: rechtsklick auf kolo --> pull --> wipe
was haben wir gelacht

mfg, piando


----------



## chriss95 (5. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mit lvl 25 hab ich noch immer nicht kapiert wozu finte ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das weis ich heute  noch net >-<
es war einmal ein kleiner schurke names dramaniac und der wurde auf level 50 gefragt auf was er geskiltl sei er fragte nur was das heist und schwubs wurde aus dem kleinen schurken ein kleiner kampf schurke
und mit meinem druiden (meinem ersten char ) erst auf 22 oder so die bären quest gemacht *rotwerd*


----------



## Shapar (5. Januar 2010)

Kigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier auch eine Frage bezüglich eines eventuellen Fauxpas stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das sin die chars die du in freudnes liste hast sin blauz die du net in freund liste hast grün


----------



## chriss95 (5. Januar 2010)

sry für doppelpost
aber in thelredor in den zangarmarschen ist mal einmagier runter gesprungen von oben ich hinterer weil ich dachte hm der mage fällt langsam bestimmt kann man hier net sterben wenn man runter springt zack ich spring ich tot mage lacht mich aus xD


----------



## Omidas (5. Januar 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> sry für doppelpost
> aber in thelredor in den zangarmarschen ist mal einmagier runter gesprungen von oben ich hinterer weil ich dachte hm der mage fällt langsam bestimmt kann man hier net sterben wenn man runter springt zack ich spring ich tot mage lacht mich aus xD



Hat jetzt nix mit einem meiner Fauxpas zu tun, aber das erinnert mich an was.

Zu Ende von Classic mit WoW Angefangen und mein Gnom Magier war schon paar Level weit gekommen (20+). Ich hab ne sehr lustige Questgruppe gefunden die nur aus Leuten bestand, die neu in WoW waren.
Wir kamen zum Brückenübergang im Norden vom Sumpfland und einer aus der Gruppe hatte nen Questgeber an einem der Brückenpfosten entdeckt. Aber da die Stelle dort eingestürzt war, wusste keiner so recht, wie man da rüber kommen sollte. Springen würde verdammt knapp werden. Ich habe mich als Magier gemeldet es mal rüber zu probieren. Sprin rüber drücke leichter Fall (ja habe zu beginn immer brav mir durchgelesen, was meine neuen Spells können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und bin sicher drüben angekommen. Als auch schon 2 andere aus meiner Gruppe mir es nach tun wollten ... und gnadenlos ins Wasser abegstürzt sind ... habe denen wohl "vergessen" zu sagen, wie ich es geschaft habe^^.

Jaja Barlow hat sooo recht mit seinem Magierblog

Naja haben alle gelacht als ichs aufgelöst hatte. Und bald hatten wir ne Stelle gefunden, wo jeder rüber springen konnte.


----------



## Mirastor (5. Januar 2010)

Also mein "big fail" is mir letzte Woche passiert:
Kumpel aus der FL: Hey, in Seelenschmiede kannst als Warri den Phantomschlag reflektieren.
Ich: Wie geil, die Aggro wird nämlich dir als Tank angerechnet und Schaden machts auch ordentlich.

ca. 2 Stunden später: Random HC, Seelenschmiede.... juhuu, dem Endboss zeig ichs jetzt
Voller Freude, vorgecharged zum Boss, Spellreflect gleichmal hoch... erster reflect... nice
CD fertig, reflect wieder hoch... Boss wirkt Seelenverbindung aufn Heiler..... Boss wirkt Phantomschlag.... ups


Und mit der Hexe passierts mir derzeit recht oft, dass ich mir nix dabei denke wenn ich in KTM mal wieder ganz oben stehe... wenn man sonst nur Tanks spielt is das etwas tödlich ^^


----------



## slashman (5. Januar 2010)

also DER größte Fehler, sind die ganzen ulows, die hier rumlabern, dasss ihr größter Fehler WoW war, und trotzdem im Forum abhängen.......so on


mein größten Fehler: -bis lvl 35 oder so (bis man mich im kloster eines besseren belehrt hat) immer Need gerollt
                               -bis lvl 20 in etwa als mage auf Stärke und Rüssi gesetzt, macht mich ja immerhin Stark und widerstandsfähig , nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








lfg Slashy


----------



## Naldina (5. Januar 2010)

Nicht ganz mein eigener Fauxpas aber :  es war einmal Zul'jin in Zul Aman, wir waren in der dritten Phase und ich wunderte mich warum so wenig schaden kam und schaute mich um. Da sah ich wie der Jäger in der Ecke nen Repbot aufstellte und versuchte möglichst stillschweigend aus der Sache rauszukommen.. das war eh imemr der größe Spaßvogel in der Gilde.. das hat mich dann so zum Lachen gebracht dassich in der vierten Phase in einer Flammensäule verreckt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (5. Januar 2010)

Erst letztens in nem Obsi 25er 3d raid...

ein "spaßvogel" im ts, der ähnlich wie der raidleiter sagte, wir haben ne neue strategie ich soll die armee zünden und rein rennen(war als dd dabei) und ich kipp um...2 leute lachen sich kaputt, der rest fand das nicht witzig, weil der andauernd alle im TS verarscht hat weswegen wir bestimmt 4 wipes mehr hatten...<.<
Naja das vieh ist trotzdem umgekippt, und im nachhinein sah es bestimmt funny aus^^


----------



## m0rg0th (5. Januar 2010)

Mein grösster Fehler bis jetzt war, einen Paladin hochzuspielen ~.~


----------



## Tôbitt (5. Januar 2010)

mein größter Fauxpas war dass ich erst ca lvl 36 gemerkt hab das es 3 Talentbäume gibt xD ach warn das noch schöne Zeiten als man grad erst angefangen hat und über fast nix bescheid wusste *träum*

EDITH: grade gelesen dass ich mit dem Skilltree nich alleine war *Schweiß von der Stirn wisch*


----------



## Noldan (6. Januar 2010)

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakulär wie manche Sachen hier aber mir ist auch mal doofes passiert.

Ist schon ein paar Wochen her. Es stand ein PDK Raid an (Randomgrp) und mein Palatank hatte ich vorher mit 2 neuen Sachen ausgestattet. Ach war ich stolz, dass er nun auf ca. 35 k unbuffed kam. Bei der ganzen Freude habe ich allerdings nicht drauf geachtet, dass ich nun noch 532 Def-Wertung hatte und so tankte ich dann die Bestien von Nordend.

Gemerkt hat es übrigens keiner. Ich hab zwar ein paar schöne Kelle ab und an kassiert aber die Heiler habens hinbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem Eisheuler down war, schnell wieder die "alten" Sachen angezogen und die Ini gecleart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palduron (6. Januar 2010)

mein fehler war einmal als ich im raid war und vergessen hatte mein headset 
auszumachen und ein ganz privates gespräch mit meiner frau hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (6. Januar 2010)

Es war mal ein frischer 80er Schamane der in Naxxramas bei Grobbulus das Anti Krankheit totem gesetzt hat und noch die Krankheit dispellt hat und sich dann wunderte wieso die gruppe so schnell gestorben ist =P
und dachte das Beweglichkeit mein Bewegungstempo erhöht ...


----------



## failrage (6. Januar 2010)

Twink auf Zweitaccount erstellt, neben dem ertsbesten Briefkasten geparkt. Mit dem Main allerlei Zeugs gekauft, große Taschen etc, meinen Twink angehandelt, Zeug rein, noch etwas Gold dazu - auf einmal bestätigt der Twink. Stellt sich raus das war jemand anders dessen Char ungefähr genau so aussah. Gold und Taschen hat der natürlich nicht mehr rausgerückt. Ärgerlich.


----------



## Boddakiller (6. Januar 2010)

ich wusste rst ab level 35 das es gifte gibt...


----------



## Pitchpaw (6. Januar 2010)

eine meiner größten glanzleistungen ist folgende:
wir tryen mit der gilde sath+3 und das noch zu t7,5 zeiten, also etwas aufwändiger als jetzt.
alles ist im ts, lauscht den anweisungen unseres raidleiters und ist bestrebt so wenig fehler wie möglich zu machen.
ich habe eine gut gefüllte schüssel mit gurkensalat vor mir stehen, an der ich mich gütlich tue.

ich kaue so vor mich hin, da meint mein raidleiter:
"du fin ist dein mikro im arsch?"
"Wiefhoo?" (ich habe den mund voller salat)
"naja das knackt so komisch bei dir in der leitung, starte am besten mal ts neu"
gesagt, getan, aber das knacken in der leitung bleibt.
eine halbe stunde später knackt mein mikro auch net mehr und nach zwei stunden merke ich, dass ich vergessen hatte von voice auf push to talk umzuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja man hat es mir jedenfalls noch oft unter die nase gerieben^^


----------



## 44IsoO (6. Januar 2010)

Es war einmal ein Undead-Fury-Krieger zu Vanilla-Zeiten in BWL, welcher sein ganzes Equip ausgezogen hat und dann bei Nefarian abgekratzt ist. Der Grund dafür war der Bug, der alle Ausrüstungsteile bei allen sichtbaren Chars "verschwinden" lässt und er sich nichts dabei gedacht hat außer "Na gut, sie werden wissen, was sie damit bezwecken wollen." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leetas (6. Januar 2010)

Mein größter Fehltritt in Wow.....im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Schlangenschrein: Ich lief mit meinem Mage auf dem weg zum Grauen der Tiefe....nach forne in die Gruppe zum sheepen.

Oben auf diesen Brücken, unten schwimmen ganz böse Fische rum...........


Ich laufe, mein W auf der Tastatur klemmt.......ich falle runter.

Erste Frage im Ts, ehhhm, was sollte das jetzt?^^

Ja meine taste hat geklemmt.....und dann im Chat, ich hab mich selbst so schlappgelacht XD

Unser verehrter Hexer Uthgradnar schreibt rein:  Erste Titelvergebun, Lemming des Abends XDXD

Ich war zwar Tot, hab mich aber so weggeschmissen XD


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

Das beste: Einen DK fullepic  und auf 80 machen nur um dann festzustellen das der doof ist...

Nun hab ich nen Druiden als main =)


----------



## Miný (6. Januar 2010)

Mein Epic Fail war aufjeden Fall zu Beginn meiner Spielzeit in WoW. 

Ich frage in SW woher ich Quests kriege (LvL 2 xD)
Alle lachen mich aus und einer schreibt was vernünftiges :
"Also es gibt Quests un auch Tägliche Quests die du jeden Tag wieder machen kannst . So kommst du auch LvL ups)"

ich hab das irgendwie in den falschen hals bekommen und dachte kann die quest zum wein weg bringen ( in SW links wenn man in den Handelsdistrikt kommt ) jeden Tag neu machen^^ 
bissl langweilig wars schon weil ich dann die nächsten Tage gemerkt habe dass ich die quest nichmal annehmen oder das man die nur einmal machen kann.

also nochmal im chat gefragt. und dann wurde mir geantwortet :
"kill einfach alle gegner die in deinem level sind, dann kommste sehr sehr schnell lvl up"

gesagt, getan..und anfangs gings echt sehr schnell da ich ja vorher 2 wochen nur rumgegammelt habe^^ aber dann ab 17 hatte ich ein problem...ich war zu schwach habe kaum noch schaden gemacht.
wieso? weil ich nich geskillt und nich gelernt hab xD^^

hab ich dann 1monat später gemerkt wo ich nach eifrigen mobs killen (omg so epic failed xD) lvl 25 war...

den char gibs immernoch und die kennen mich von früher alle noch XD

tya epic fail^^


----------



## Pesi (6. Januar 2010)

Ich war mit der Gilde in der Seelenschmiede unterwegs und sind gewiped, heiler, pala und ich (mage) rennen vor zum boss und warten da. Hexer und Tank waren afk. Tank hatte sich an den Hexer gehängt. Wärentdessen hatten wir uns im ts gefragt ob man da auch runterfallen kann. gut Hexer war zurück und stellt sein portal an rand und rennt in den abgrund, der Tank natürlich hinterher, war ja afk und auf folgen beim hexer. Hexer portet sich also zurück nach oben und der tank fiel in den sicheren Tod. Als er dann wieder gelebt hat haben wir ihn dann zum anderen ende der ini geportet. Haben ganz schön gelacht im TS.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Januar 2010)

Hatte mal eine "Gruppen Fauxpas", Gilde will Obsi 10er gehen naja wir rein und losgelegt, erste Trashgruppen gingen gut aber dann kam der erste "Mini Boss" wir legen los, nach einigen Sekunden Wipe. Erstmal Tank gewechselt, auch wieder Wipe, danach Heiler getauscht, dann irgendwann ging auch nichts mehr und einige haben auf ihre Ulduar equipten Chars geloggt, auch wieder Wipe.
Nach einer Stunde voll Wipes dann im TS die Frage von einem DD "Ist nur bei euch die Schwierigkeit auf 25er gestellt oder ist das nur ein Bug von mir?" Naja danach war klar woran es lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (6. Januar 2010)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Hatte mal eine "Gruppen Fauxpas", Gilde will Obsi 10er gehen naja wir rein und losgelegt, erste Trashgruppen gingen gut aber dann kam der erste "Mini Boss" wir legen los, nach einigen Sekunden Wipe. Erstmal Tank gewechselt, auch wieder Wipe, danach Heiler getauscht, dann irgendwann ging auch nichts mehr und einige haben auf ihre Ulduar equipten Chars geloggt, auch wieder Wipe.
> Nach einer Stunde voll Wipes dann im TS die Frage von einem DD "Ist nur bei euch die Schwierigkeit auf 25er gestellt oder ist das nur ein Bug von mir?" Naja danach war klar woran es lag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das is ja mal n geile geschichte xD (hab grad n kleinen lachflash gehabt^^)


----------



## Lintflas (6. Januar 2010)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Es war einmal vor laaanger Zeit, so 6 Monate nach dem Release von WOW, da entdeckte ein kleiner Level 54er Paladin, was ein Richturteil ist...
> 
> Ich hab glatt im Spellbook über das Icon zum Auslösen des Richturteils hinweg gelesen und durch reinen Zufall bin ich eines Tages beim blättern daran hängen geblieben.
> 
> ...




Jo, so ähnlich war das bei meinen ersten Paladin zu Classic-Zeiten auch. Und ich wunderte mich damals auf Level 47, warum der null Schaden macht.
Dazu kam noch dass ich ihn zum Leveln auf Heilig geskillt hatte. Das konnte natürlich nix werden ^^ 



P.S.: Ich finde diesen Thread spitze, und ich wette dass fast jedem heutigen "Pro-Gamer" am Anfang ähnliche Fehler unterlaufen sind. Die wollen das nur nicht zugeben ^^




MfG


----------



## Gumble (6. Januar 2010)

Es war einmal eine kleine Trollpriesterin, die im Frühjahr 2007 sich im Brachland herumgeschlagen hat. Letztes Game war Gothic2, und da hat jeder "Klasse" in den ersten Leveln erstmal im Nahkampf zugehauen. Die kleine Priesterin ohne Plan natürlich auch. Bei mehr als einem Mob auf selber Stufe lag ich immer im Dreck. Und vor Quests in Höhlen und fiesen kleinen, ständig respawnenden Goblins hab ich immer noch Albträume. Das hat mich so geärgert, dass ich wieder aufgehört habe, um dann nach ca einem Monat einen Jäger anzufangen (der sooo viel einfacher zu spielen war). Wie man mit einem Zauberstab schiesst, hab ich auch erlst mit Level 35 (Kloster) kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und meine erste Ini, HDW würd ich so gern nochmal auf Video sehn. Wipes: massig. Heiler: ich erinner mich nicht mehr ganz, aber vielleicht haben die vermutet dass die Priesterin heilt? Loot: Need - Greed, natürlich nicht verstanden (hab mit englischen Client gespielt). Ausserdem hab ich immer "/random" gemacht - es ging wohl um ne Kiste. Dachte dass muss man bei jedem Loot machen. Ganz kläglich. Was sich die anderen wohl gedacht haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Januar 2010)

Ist mir gerade passiert, hat zwar nichts mit WoW zutun aber naja.

Hab' mein Headset auf und höre Musik, war mir zu laut also hab ich am Lautstärken Regler von der Box versucht leiser zu machen.. FAIL!


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Jo, so ähnlich war das bei meinen ersten *Paladin* zu Classic-Zeiten auch. Und ich wunderte mich damals auf Level 47, *warum der null Schaden macht*.


selbsterklaerend xD


----------



## Rainaar (6. Januar 2010)

Tôbitt schrieb:


> mein größter Fauxpas war dass ich erst ca lvl 36 gemerkt hab das es 3 Talentbäume gibt xD ach warn das noch schöne Zeiten als man grad erst angefangen hat und über fast nix bescheid wusste *träum*
> 
> EDITH: grade gelesen dass ich mit dem Skilltree nich alleine war *Schweiß von der Stirn wisch*



Skilltree? Du hast wenigstens EINEN bemerkt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2010)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Mein grösster Fehler bis jetzt war, einen Paladin hochzuspielen ~.~



Haha lustig....not!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mein Pet zu BC zeiten in Magi auf agrresiv und wurde einfach so gekickt ;( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (6. Januar 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Pet zu BC zeiten in Magi auf agrresiv und wurde einfach so gekickt ;(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja, ich glaub so ziemlich jeder Jäger kann die eine oder andere peinliche Geschichte im Zusammenhang mit "PetpulltganzeInni" erzählen.....

Ich für meinen Teil hab das auch schon durch. Aber wie soll man von einem sooo treuen Begleiter davon ausgehen das er plötzlich einen anderen Weg geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganur (6. Januar 2010)

es war ein mal ein kleiner hunter der zum ersten mal ein dungeon ging, nach dem es den ersten loot gab bei dem es um gier und bedarf ging, wusste der hunter nichts mit würfeln und goldstücken anzufangne und drückte auf die würfel, und gewann prompt. der stoffi der das teil brauchte fand das gar nicht witzig und machte den hunter das restliche dungeon über zur sau wie man denn so blöd sein kann. der unwissende hunter war natürlich so freundlich und wollte das teil natürlich mit dem stoffi handeln weil er noch nichts von seelenbindung wusste. am ende des dungeon leistete der hunter eine ersatzzahlung an den stoffi und war um einiges klüger.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Ich (Hexenmeisterin) in Inze: Mein Inventar war zu voll und ich brauchte Platz für neue Seelensplitter. Da ich Kräuter/Alchi Beruf habe, trug ich relativ viele Kräuter mit mir rum. Also habe ich mir gedacht, "Ha, jetzt mix ich schnell ein paar Tränke, und Schwupps hab ich wieder Platz!^^"
Habe ich dann auch getan. Während ich dann so in meine Brauereien versunken war hat der Tank natürlich schon die nächste Mob-Gruppe gepullt, und ich haber nichts davon gemerkt. 
Wie zu erwarten ist die ganze Gruppe dann ausser mir knapp gewiped und ich konnte die verbliebenen geschwächten Mobs noch alleine killen. Meine Nebenher-Aktion blieb leider nicht unbemerkt: "Samiona, ich habe jetzt aber nicht wirklich grad gesehen, dass du am Tränke herstellen warst oder?"
Ich: "Eeeeeeeeehm.....^^"
Die anderen haben's aber mit Humor genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2010)

Bis Level 40 keinen einzigen Skillpunkt verteilt:-)

Ich kam halt frisch von Diablo.


----------



## Mentalistic (6. Januar 2010)

Da würde es bei mir so einigens geben, 

Classic, kaum angefange mit Wow wollte ich so schnell wie möglich alles entdecken, also zug ich als kleiner lvl 5 krieger los um die Welt zu entdecken. ich endeckte das brachland fragte mich aber wiso hier alle mobs rot angezeit wurden nach 10 maligen versuch einen dino zu killen, war ich stinksauer rief einen Rl kollegen an und frage ihn was das für n scheiss spiel sei ich sterbe immer und alles greife mich an.

das 1 mal feuerschlund
Ich machte auf alles bedarf alle wurden skinksauer auf mich erklärten mir aber das ich nur auf schwere rüstung bedarf machen soll.

nach der instanz zog ich all die schönen stoff und leder sachen an, und zeigte mich soltz meinem rl kumpel der sich vor lachen kaum noch halten konnte. 

Als ich noch keine ahnug hatte das es ein zeppelin nach Gromgol gibt dachte ich mir ich schwimme halt rüber ins östliche Königreich den rest kann man sich denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erschöpfung tot  


AQ 40  als die gruppe endlich mal zusammen war alle im ts, und in silituhs standen musste ich mal dringend aufs Klo. der Raidleiter erklärte in der zeit das niemand die typen anzusprechen hat weil sonnst der kampf beginnt.
(leider hörte ich das nicht da ich ja aufem klo war. ich wusste natürlich nix besseres all alle schön am regen und buffen waren den typ ansprechen WIPE  und gleich kick.


----------



## Elemonarch (6. Januar 2010)

Als ich angefangen hab mit WOW bin ich mit meinem Gnom Schurken (lvl 10) in die Tiefenbahn gefallen und ich hab vergeblich nach einem weg wieder raus gesucht ^^ bin die Tiefenbahn rauf und runter gelaufen. Am ende hab ich meinen Charr gelöscht und nen neuen angefangen.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2010)

Ganur schrieb:


> es war ein mal ein kleiner hunter der zum ersten mal ein dungeon ging, nach dem es den ersten loot gab bei dem es um gier und bedarf ging, wusste der hunter nichts mit würfeln und goldstücken anzufangne und drückte auf die würfel, und gewann prompt.


Das muss ne Klassenfähigkeit sein... des geht vielen bei Lvl80 noch so. Gnihihi


----------



## Hasilie (13. Januar 2010)

ich war heute in einem schlachtzug und wollte, wärend wir auf die vollstendigkeit warteten noch schnell meine quest beenden. ein paar mobs killen und fertig. nach 10 min. habe ich mihc dann mal gefragt, warum die mobs, die ich kille nicht mehr zählen. schon kurz davor eine ticket zu schreiben fragte ich ganz netnervt meinen freund, der ebenfalls wow spielt, warum das denn nicht mehr geht. seine antwort " Soll ich dir sagen, warum das nicht geht?" "ja" "verlass doch mal den schlachtzug und probiere es dann nochmal." ich also schlachtzug verlassen und siehe da, es ging. na gut. ist zwar komisch, aber egal. ich mich wieder laden lassen und dann ging das wieder nicht. ich wieder entnervt meinen freudn gefragt, der erzählte mir dann, das ich ja in einem schlachtzug bin und ich deswegen auch nur schlachtzugs quest machen kann........Ah.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Januar 2010)

Vorhin erst passiert >.< Kleine Vorgeschichte zum Verständnis, mein Vater zockt seit einiger Zeit nun auch WoW, nachdem ich ihn dazu gebracht hab, und hat nunmehr nen lvl 80 Moonkin Dudu und war als solcher auch mit in unserem gildeninternen Raid heut Abend.
Erstmal Weekly ganz schnell hinter uns gebracht, 10 Minuten, dauert ja nicht länger. Unser eigentliches Ziel war auch Ony.

Tja, der doofe Diszi-Priester und MT-Heiler (meine Wenigkeit) stand bei Ony (ich hab die schon so oft gemacht XD) in der Nähe des MTs wegen der Range. Kaum auf Ony geachtet, nur im TS gehört "42 %, kommt gleich runter". Mein Vater sich schön immer in meiner Nähe aufgehalten, weil es sein erster Ony-Run war und er wusste, dass ich da schon öfter drin war. Tja, Ony kam runter, wird vom MT angetankt, ich fang mit Schilden und Gebet und sowas an, merke auf einmal "Moment... Der Drache... Du stehst... AM MAUL!!!", wollte noch wegrennen, leider kam die Eingebung zu spät und ich war tot. Das Blöde daran war, dass nicht nur ich tot war, sondern auch der Dudu von meinem Vater, der natürlich prompt Geist freiließ "um reinzurennen und dir Battlerezz zu geben" (das fand ich auch süß XD) und so noch nicht mal das Achievement bekam. Schande über mich!!! Aber gelacht hat trotzdem die ganze Gilde ^^


----------



## Tomratz (14. Januar 2010)

Gerade eben.

Den Fred gelesen mit dem Streitkolben, kam ja ganz nett rüber.

Dachte dann so bei mir, kann dir ja eigentlich nicht passieren, du hast ja schon länger Streitkolben im Gebrauch,
schau aber lieber mal nach.

Skill für Streikolben 1, wie peinlich


----------



## Charlees (14. Januar 2010)

Damals bc mit meinem kleinen Schattenpriester in Gruuls Lair beim 1. Boss.
Grad Erklärung für die neuen ich hab nicht zugehört , war da ja schon des öfteren.
Tja ich weiß nicht aber irgendwie bin ich auf meine W-Taste gekommen und die Taste hing. Ist mir allerdings nicht aufgefallen.
Nun ja das Ende der Geschichte war dass Maulgar den verblüfften Raid zerpflügte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torfarn (17. Januar 2010)

Heute erst passiert: Ich war mit einer ICC 10er Grp unterwegs und war Tank. Als wir dann beim Saurfang waren und ich die Blutrune (oder wie das heißt) abbekommen habe passierte es, der andere Tank hat einfach nicht abgespottet weil es hieß das wir selber es ansagen. Ich wurde während meine HP immer weniger wurden immer lauter bis ich schließlich starb, auf  einmal fangen alle an zu fragen ob ich im TS wäre oder Micro oder so kaputt sei. Ich habe im Chat geantwortet, dass ich im TS bin und eigentlich auch sprechen kann. Leicht verunsichert habe ich die Einstellungen vom TS nochmal überprüft, da ich vor kurzem meinen PC komplett neu gemacht habe. Und siehe da, ich habe die ALT-Taste (früher und wieder bei mir) mit der Strg-Taste verwechselt. Naja am Ende hat der Raid es doch mit Humor genommen.


----------



## Rinderrudi (17. Januar 2010)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Jäger,welcher gerade angefangen hat WoW zu spielen.er sah damals recht viele verschiedene Chars einer ganz coolen^^Gilde angehören-Es gab alle Levelstufen und Klassen in dieser Gilde-jedoch hat er im offiziellen Forum nie ne Werbung von denen gesehen.Die Gilde hiess <AFK>.........mit ihrer Schwestergilde <DND>......

Desweiteren wusste dieser kleine Pimpf nicht was er mit seinem Lederzeug machen sollte welches er erstellt hat-also hat er es immer beim NPC verkauft......ab 25 und dank einiger Leute meiner ersten Gilde wurde er auf etwas eigenartiges hingewiesen was sich Auktionshaus nennt.....

Aber auch später leistete er sich so manchen Aussetzer:Es gab da mal ne Quest im Heulenden Fjord glaub ich da wurde man zu nem Vogel verwandelt und man musste Eier klauen oder so.Nun besagter Jäger stand also an der Klippe-kam dummerweise auf die Taste W und fiel auf einen Vorsprung auf dem er dann jämmerlich verendete-jedoch machte er sich unverzagt vom Geistheiler auf dem Weg zum Fahrstuhl kam nach langer Zeit endlich wieder oben an als Geist und dachte:Hey auf den Vorsprung hüpfste nochmal druff und alles is chic.Nun ja gesprungen isser.....den Vorsprung worauf sein kleiner Zwergenkörper lag hat er auch gesehen.......aber nicht getroffen....aber in dem Moment als das Fenster aufging:"Möchten sie sich wiederbeleben?" hat der olle Zwerg in einem Anflug nie gekannten Reflexes sofort auf " Ja" gedrückt....wurde wiederbelebt....und starb geschätzte 100 m weiter unten erneut......

Seitdem solche Sachen passiert waren sagten meine WoW Freunde alle zu ihren Mißgeschicken nur:" Oha mir is ein Rudi passiert"


Nicht zu vergessen die erste Ini des Jägers-da er beim Würfeln nicht unhöflich sein wollte hat er nie Gier gewürfelt....gierig sein fand ich damals unhöflich....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG Der Rudi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elvia (17. Januar 2010)

Es gab zu Classic zeiten mal einen kleinen Magier namens Gandólf, 

der sich mit Level 40, Kreutzfahrer für damals viel Geld auf seinen Stab(Seelenbewahrer) verzaubern lassen ließ, weil alle im Handelschannel Minutenweise nach dieser Verzauberung schrienen und er dachte das sie Imba sei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst nach dann, als er von allen ausgelacht und Nahkampfmage genannt wurde, begriff er, dass es ein Epicfail war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elvia


----------



## VaulTier (17. Januar 2010)

Es gibt da einen Jungen, der fand WoW immer doof, spielte allerdings CounterStrike. Dann testete er WoW 10 Tage. 
Und was ist die meisterstellte Klasse von NewBies? 
Genau. 
Menschen Krieger.
Doof nur, dass er nicht wusste was Talentpunkte sind, Rüstungsklassen und vor allem das Krieger immer zum Ziel laufen müssen. Auch sowas wie Hotkeys schienen Unnütz.

Dann kam der Fail - er sah einen (!) Jäger im Wald von Elwynn, wollte unbedingt einen Begleiter haben, fragte wie er als Krieger einen bekäme - gar nicht. 
Etwas frustriert wurde WoW gelöscht etc und der Freundin gesagt "wow ist doof, ich kann als krieger keine tolle Katze haben :'("

Resultat: Deftiges Lachen von meiner Freundin, ein erneuter 3 Stunden Download der WoWinstall-Dateien und 3 Stunden mit meiner Freundin einen "how-to-play-wow"-CrashKurs durchziehen.

Aber, es gibt noch besseres... Habt ihr euch als Jäger mal die normalen Haustiere (Schlangen, kätzchen etc) gekauft und euch gefragt wieso euer"Pet" keinen Schaden macht? Nun, ich schon...

Ich glaube, mein gesamtes Leveln von 1-70 war ein Fauxpas. Aber dafür liebe ich meinen Character <3

ps.: Bester Rnd-Raid-Epicfail EVER, wirklich. Icc 10, GunshipBattle. Ratet mal was wir machen wollten. Muradin Bronzebart töten. 2 Stunden Wipen und wofür? 3 Stunden Gelache vom gesamten Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



euer Fauli


----------



## Evolo (17. Januar 2010)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol du Noob !!!!!!! Nein quatsch aber genau die beiden sachen sind mir damals mit meinem Warri auch passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das laufen hat verdammt lange gedauert. Das schlimmste ist mir aber jetzt aktuell mit meinem Pala passiert, ich habe auf 40 dualspecc erlernt und dann zusätzlich zu meiner ProtSkillung noch Holy geskillt mit LvL 48 hatte ich dann ein bisschen Equip zusammen und dachte mir dann versuchs mal. Ich stand dann in den Schwarzfelstiefen und habe wie bekloppt versucht die Gruppe zu heilen die Leute sind aber ständig gestorben unter einigem geflame wurde ich dann gekickt, grund war am ende nicht der fehlende Heal sonder einfach nur das die ich zu niedrige Ränge der Zauber genutzt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IstalkU (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte viele Fails in meiner WoW-Karriere und zähle nun die lustigsten:

1. Ich wusste bis lvl 45 als Hordler nicht wie man nach Unterstadt gelangt, beim ersten Kontakt mit den Fahrstühlen bin ich heruntergefallen und krepiert.

2. Selbst als ich schon in der Scherbenwelt war wusste ich immer noch nicht was überhaupt Aktionsleisten sind und habe mit den Händen überkreutzt gespielt linke Hand auf die Maus rechte Hand auch die Sprungetaste.

3. Naxxramas Heigan der Unreine: Die Raid war kurz vor der Verschnaufspause ich sprinte Ausversehen gegen den Boss klar es kommt zu den Pull. 7 bleiben außerhalb des Bosskampfes 13 sterben während des Kampfes am Ende kämpften dann 5 Leute bei Naxx 25er gegen Heigan und sie haben es geschafft! xD Man müsste den Heiler sehen wie verrückt der rumgerannt war, ein wahrer Hardmode ohne Erfolg!

4. Dies ist mir schon relative peinlich, aber ich erzähls. Ich bin endlich 80 geworden und hatte keine Ahnung von stats oder dailys ich nahm mir jede Epic, weil sie episch war. Am Ende hatte ich mehr Leben als die meisten bei einer Gruppe als Schurke, dort wurde mir erst klar nicht jede lila Schrift ist auch gut. Achja und ich kämpfte im Pve mit der Talentverteilung auf Täuschung. ^^


----------



## IstalkU (17. Januar 2010)

Oops Doppelpost sry^^


----------



## Sephirof (17. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Sephirof (17. Januar 2010)

Kurz nach Release von Wow vor 5 Jahren:

Es gab mal ne junge Menschenpriesterin, die wollte unbedingt nach Ironforge.
So schlau wie Sie war ist sie in Westfall ins Wasser gehüpft, bis ins Sumpfland geschwommen
& dann nach IF gelaufen. (Sicher 10x an Erschöpfung gestorben oder ersoffen)

Tja, 1 Tag später erfahre ich das es die Tiefenbahn gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



......

Achja, bis lvl 39  wusste ich nicht das es mehr wie 1 Talentbaum gibt xD


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

3. Als ich als totaler Noob in DM immer auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt habe und gedacht habe, ich komme damit gut rüber. Naja hatte dann 4 Ignos mehr

2. Als ich mich AFK auf eine Klippe gestellt habe, weil ich mir in RL was zu Trinken holen wollte. In dem moment läuft meine Katze über die Tastatur und es kommt wie es kommen muss: Ich lauf nach vorne und sterbe jämmerlich.

1. Gruul erster Boss zu BC Zeiten. Jeder hat seine Aufgabe, ich soll die Irreführung auf einen Tank setzen. Der Startschuss fällt, ich gebe Irreführung, nur leider auf den Heiler. Heiler stirbt und Raid wipet. Wurde dann erstmal geflamet, aber beim nächsten Mal lag er dann. Im Nachhinein haben wir uns alle drüber kaputtgelacht.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (17. Januar 2010)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als ich mit wow angefunden habe , habe ich mit paar andere in der gruppe gequestet^^ , als ich dann irgendwie mich verlaufen habe und auf einmal von der klippe gefallen bin , wollte immer wieder zu meine leiche springen und wiederbeleben was nie geklappt hat , wollte mich mein dudu freund wiederbeleben wars auch nicht geklappt hat da ich nicht im sichtfeld war , das ging bis stimmt über 2 stunden hin und her bis einer zu mir gesagt hat lauf zum hafen und belebt dich wieder ach waren das noch zeiten^^


----------



## HansiHansenHans (17. Januar 2010)

Hmm,

bin mal frohlockend hüpfend rumgelaufen während Flammenkranz in Kara als Heiler. Und hab nach dem Wipe die Gruppe gefragt wieso sie soviel DMG frisst, dat ich das nit weggeheilt kriege. Naja das war noch zu Anfangszeiten bei Kara, alles frisch und neu^^.

PDC Hero die Lanze noch angehabt und mich gewundert wieso ich mehr heals als früher raushauen musste. Nach der ini wurde ich dann dezent angewhispert: Du hast die Lanze noch an. ABER kein wipe^^

Ein ähnliches Beispiel Kumpel (heiler) hatte mal in SSC die Angel noch an gehabt nachdem der Boss gefischt wurde.

Bin mal von ziemlich weit oben runtergefallen und gestorben. Danach geankht und nen !!!KLEINEN!!! Hügel, auf dem ich beim runterfallen gelandet bin, runtergehüpft und blöderweise war doch nit genug HP da, also kurz nach dem ankhen BUM wieder tod. Also ich fands lustig.


----------



## tirbl3 (17. Januar 2010)

Als ich mit nem Freund mit WoW angefangen habe und wir, dann beide so lvl 18 waren sind wir in die Todesminen gegangen, ich als Krieger auf Furor/Waffen geskillt und er als Jäger, wir fanden die Ini viel zu schwer.
Bis wir merkten, dass die für 5 Leute gedacht war und nicht für 2^^
Hab auf 70 mit nem Mage in SSC beim Trash kloppen geblinzelt, aber leider in die falsche Richtung und stand mitten im Boss, das Geschrei war groß^^


----------



## Spliffmaster (17. Januar 2010)

Mein größter Fauxpass mhh joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also : Zu BC zeiten hab ich noch als Mainchar nen Hunter gespielt.

Naja jedenfalls gehen wir nach Festung der Stürme und ich ( hunter ) und nochn Kumpel aus der Gilde ( auch Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sind zu dem zeitpunkt die ersten in der Instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also kamen wir so auf die lustige Idee uns immer gegenseitig Missdirection zu geben an der Trashgruppe am Anfang der Instanz und dann schnell aus der Instanz zu laufen. Ok es ist zwar irgendwie unnötig ....aber die langeweile gewinnt nun mal immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann also bin ich dann auch ma dran hab den anderen hunter im target und pull mit MD. Naja hätte ich mal fix Hinter mich geguckt.....so ziemlich der gesamte Raid war teils afk/desktop schon in der Instanz und der Hunter und ich renne raus und dafür ist halt der rest der gruppe irgendwie draufgegangen :O

Das Ende vom Lied war das ich 250g in die Gildenbank zahlen durfte und - dkp bekommen habe =(


Aber ja es war zwar ein Fail....aber dennoch Episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killadelphia (19. Januar 2010)

zu Classic zeiten hab ich einen schurken auf 47 gelevelt..
hab mir auf 40 noch bei meiner Gildenmeisterin viel Gold fürs normale Mount geliehen und 2 Tage später den Char gelöscht, weil ich zur Hordenseite des Servers gewechselt bin (es war ein PvP server)
Habe noch eine Nachricht ins Gildenforum geschrieben.. nur an meine schulden hab ich nicht gedacht.. sie hats bis heute noch nich wieder,.. glaube auch sie spielt garnicht mehr.

Das war so mein größter fauxpas für den ich mich im endeffekt ziemlich geschämt hab xD (is zwar nur en spiel, aber trotzdem! Sowas macht man nicht!)

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



killa


----------



## karisikpizza (19. Januar 2010)

Sephirof schrieb:


> Kurz nach Release von Wow vor 5 Jahren:
> 
> Es gab mal ne junge Menschenpriesterin, die wollte unbedingt nach Ironforge.
> So schlau wie Sie war ist sie in Westfall ins Wasser gehüpft, bis ins Sumpfland geschwommen
> ...



me too^^ aber ohne zu sterben


----------



## Zazuu (19. Januar 2010)

Mein größter [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]fauxpas: [/font]Einen Krieger anzufangen bis ich mit lvl 40 merkte ups es ist ein Schurke
Nee spass bei Seite... alsoo... ich bin Perfekt xD


----------



## ToxicAvenger (19. Januar 2010)

Fails hatte ich scoh einige...Aber einer ist erst wieder ein paar Tage her....

In Ony 10er werde ich gefeart und renne los, stehen bleibe ich an dem Hügel hinter dem es zu den Eiern geht. Tja....statt zurück zu gehen, mache ich einen Schritt vorwärts und lande in den Eiern...Der TS war ganz aus dem Häuschen wo denn die ganzen Adds herkämmen...Ich hab mal lieber nix gesagt....


----------



## vendar (19. Januar 2010)

Gundrak in enhc equip healen und mich bis kurz vor 5. boss gewunder warum der tank soviel heal braucht =]


----------



## maxi_king (19. Januar 2010)

einst war ich noch so blauäugig und wusste zB nicht dass man statt einem blauen Sockel auch nen roten Sockeln kann ^^ (natürlich auf Kosten des Sockelbonus)


----------



## TheDoggy (19. Januar 2010)

Hm...so richtig große Fehltritte hatte ich eigentlich nicht, zumindest kann ich mich an keinen erinnern. xD
Nur kleine peinlichkeiten, a la für Faction Champs in PdK extra Pvp-Gifte auftragen, für Valks dann aber vergessen, die Dmg-Gifte wieder draufzumachen und sich wundern, wieso mein Dmg so stinkt, oder halt allgemein den Gebrauch von Giften vergessen. Naja, inzwischen lass ich mich dran erinnern... xD


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2010)

Gestern: Mit Pilgerset und Angelrute auf Ony einzukloppen ist irgendwie witzlos... noch schlimmer ist allerdings, dass einem kein Schwein einen Tipp gibt.  

Peinlich peinlich...


----------



## ibbi (19. Januar 2010)

hab erst sehr sehr spät mitbekommen das ich auch rote / gelbe sockel in ein z.B blauen sockelplatz sockeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub war anfangs wotlk-.-... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrlol_m (19. Januar 2010)

Hab mit lvl 70 in magerigons kammer oder wie das heißt http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40601 --->  
*Banner der Argentumdämmerung

gecastet das teil macht so ne art weihe was die beschwörer gepullt hat und wir gewipt sind darauf wurde der einzigste pala aus dem raid gekickt(selber war krieger und unerfahren) sry für rechtschreibun*


----------



## Sancho_Rodiguez (19. Januar 2010)

Ich stand auf der Todesanhöhen um zum hafen zu fliegen um meine Daily´s zu machen ich sattle auf springe über die klippen und wundere mich warum der Fostsäbler nicht fliegen kann ! Reittier niemal neben einandern in die Aktionsleiste legen. Na gut unten angekommen im Wasser merke ich das es steil Küste ist und ich irgentwie nicht raus komme peinlich wird es nach 5 min als ich merke das ich mit dem Schurken die Glyhe Sprinten habe und ja auf wasser wandeln kann ^^.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (19. Januar 2010)

Mein größter Fehler ist... : Ich bin ein Bewegungsmuffel! Gerade in der heutigen Zeit sollte man sich ja mehr bewegen...

Wenn ich das denn aber dann mache... falle ich... auch heute noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wenn ich mir das Forum hier so angucke ist der größte Faupax von einigen Usern ... überhaupt mit WOW angefangen zu haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So long!


----------



## khain22 (19. Januar 2010)

eines tages als der kleine johnyboy (blutelf pala ) lvl 70 war und als einziger überlebt hatte angebrüllt wurde wieso er nicht rezzen könne und was das heisen solle er hatt so ne fähigkeit net 
dann hab ich erfahren das palas rezzen können auf 70 X_X


----------



## dustail (19. Januar 2010)

dito


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Bin auf dem Weg von Stormwind nach Ironforge (kannte auch keine Tiefenbahn) gestorben, da wusste ich aber nicht, dass man immer in der Nähe seiner Leiche respawnt. also bin ich als geist nach Ironforge.. wollt mich wiederbeleben.. tadaaa
Ihr könnte euch also meinen Gesichtsausdruck vorstellen... ist schon ewig her.


----------



## Azorian (19. Januar 2010)

Ich erinnere mich als ich meinen Druiden gelevelt habe. Lvl 12 gerade und zu dem Zeitpunkt war gerade auch BC rausgekommen, sodass in Dunkelküste auch schon Draenai rumrannten. 
Habe dann ohne BC Erweiterung das Schiff zur Azurmythosinsel genommen und bin durch einen Bug gestorben.
Tauchte dann im Steinkrallengebirge beim Geisterheiler auf; angenommen. Nur dass dort Lvl 16er Mobs rumrannten. Habe mich glaube ich wieder zurückgekämpft. Wusste damals nicht zu was der Ruhestein gut war.
Entweder hatte ich ihn in der Bank oder ich hatte Angst gehabt man könnte ihn nur ein Mal benutzen...

2. Situation war als ich mit meinem Jäger herausgefunden hat dass Aspekt der Viper gut zum manaregenerieren ist. Dachte würd sich nicht lohnen weil man dadurch ja weniger Schaden macht und hatte es aus Kostengründen nicht gekauft. Auf Lvl 50 wurde ich dann eines besseren belehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Sachen mit Gier und Bedarf hatte ich auch. War ganz am Anfang auch der Meinung wenn man ganz GIERIG nach etwas ist müsste man es doch eher bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich dann aber schnell herausgefunden als ich in Westfall war. Genau so solche Sachen wie: wie verlässt man eine Gruppe.


----------



## vendar (19. Januar 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> 2. Situation war als ich mit meinem Jäger herausgefunden hat dass Aspekt der Viper gut zum manaregenerieren ist. Dachte würd sich nicht lohnen weil man dadurch ja weniger Schaden macht und hatte es aus Kostengründen nicht gekauft. Auf Lvl 50 wurde ich dann eines besseren belehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damals im classic mim hexenmeister und aderlass das gleiche, mir gedacht na toll, kann ja trinken und im notfall hilfts ja auch nicht, kloppt mich das vieh doch schneller um ^^


----------



## Franzelot (19. Januar 2010)

ich bin mal mit meinem Schamanen aus einer Gruppe geflogen, weil ich im scharlachroten Kloster die illusionäre Rute geneedet hab. Ich hab drauf gewürfelt, weil die Melee-dps besser war, als bei meinem Zweihandhammer. Blöderweise war ich auf Ele geskillt (was mich nicht davon abgehalten hat Meleedps zu machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Gekickt wurde ich allerdings, weil der Hunter ihn wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ohne scheiß, hat mich dann auch noch ordentlich geflamed)


----------



## Medulla (19. Januar 2010)

hm, also ich würd mal sagen es war mit 60 völlig genervt und auch stolz aufzuhören! hatte fast mein T-0 set komplett und dachte ok , das wars, für raids bist zu schlecht und sonst gibts nix mehr zu reissen! habe bestimmt 2 Monate länger gebraucht als mein Freund mit dem ich zeitgleich angefangen hab... wie ich meinen Holy-Pala gehaßt hab! tja BC total verpaßt und zu Wotlk wieder angefangen mit? neee der pala ist immer noch auf 60! Holypriest aufm PVP-Server Selfpawn naja was solls!

hm aber richtig geärgert hab ich mich heute als ich feststellen musste das man die Triumpfmarken nicht nur in Dala eintauschen kann! hab die schon gegen ruf eingetauscht! Zufällig über den typen beim Tunierplatz gestolpert, mir meinen Laptop kräftig in die Fr... geschlagen und ja mein erstes T9-teil eingetauscht...handschuhe mehr marken hat ich nicht!

hm, vergesse ständig nach dem Boss kills zu warten, sei es auf nen Questgeber, leiche verbrennen oder die loottruhe, es tut jedes mal sooo weh!

achja, fragte mal meinen Freund wieso er immer so schnell um items würfeln konnte währen ich immer noch am überlegen war...was muss ich eingeben? "...random1-100 oh / vergessen, hm oder wie war das?" bis er mir die makrofunktion erklärte^^


----------



## Ykkandil (19. Januar 2010)

Mein genialster Fehltritt war in PDK, als das noch halbweg schwer war, ich bin Pala, die Opferbubble auf den Tank zu setzen, und danach bei den Pvp-bossen, als die unten waren ohne hin zugucken da hin gerannt bin und die gepullt habe...


----------



## Natar (20. Januar 2010)

Medulla schrieb:


> !
> 
> achja, fragte mal meinen Freund wieso er immer so schnell um items würfeln konnte währen ich immer noch am überlegen war...was muss ich eingeben? "...random1-100 oh / vergessen, hm oder wie war das?" bis er mir die makrofunktion erklärte^^




ein einfaches /würfeln täte es auch


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (21. Januar 2010)

Das erste mal in Unterstadt. Oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Weil ich den Weg nicht gefunden haben.
Ich bin alle Wege abgelaufen und nirgends ging es weiter.

Ich hatte das Glück immer nur auf einen abgefahrenen Aufzug zu treffen. Dann ist zu und wenn Du es nicht weist ist da nicht zu erkenne das sich hier ein Aufzug befindet.

Ich bin dann darauf gekommen weil andere Spieler aus 'meinen' Gängen gekommen und darin verschwunden sind. Nach etwas warten hab ich es dann auch geschafft.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (8. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Au, eines fällt mir auch noch ein:
> 
> Mein kleiner Hexer, der mit lvl 15 (bis viel später, aber das kam schon
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das habe ich auch gemacht. Allerdings mit Absicht. Da ich keine Lust auf Tristessa hatte bin ich dann mit meinem vierten Untoten (Priester, 65) (davor: Hexenmeister, inzwischen 67, Krieger und Schurke nur bis lvl 10 bzw. 8 dann gelöscht) nach Silbermond und in den Gebieten der Blutelfen gequestet. Ich habe mich manchmal schon als Aussenseiter gefühlt zwischen den ganzen 'schönen Gestalten' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und einmal habe ich sogar mitbekommen das ein Elfe einen Kumpel gefragt hat wieso der (ich) hier (vor Silbermond) nicht von den Wachen angegriffen wird ^^. Ich habe es dann aufgeklärt.


----------



## Juupy (8. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

hab mich mit lvl 20 nach hdw begeben und mich gewundert wieso die Monster hier so stark sind ("Ini" was ist das?)

Hab mit lvl 40 erst gemerkt, daß es keine Vorteile bringt einen Krieger mit Stoff- und Lederrüstung die z.B. INT und WILL drauf haben auszurüsten! Dachte immer, alle Stats ausgeglichen zu haben wäre besser! ;-)


----------



## ReVert (8. Februar 2010)

Tribute to Insanity Anub hero versaut

weil ich so schlau war und mir 12 stacks gesammelt hatte^^

hatten dann nen 2% wipe weil mein dmg gefehlt hat...

scheiße gelaufn


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Februar 2010)

Tribute to Insanity geht nur auf hero, braucht man nicht noch explizit drauf hinweisen:p

So sachen sind immer ärgerlich. Letztens ist uns Fauldarm mit 700k hp enrage gegangen, weil 1 DD nen dc hatte:-(


----------



## Russelkurt (8. Februar 2010)

ich habe meinen dk damals komplett pvp ausgestattet, weil ich dachte epic sei gleich epic. dann hab ich mit meinem krieger gemerkt was da schief gelaufen ist und den fehler gleich nochmal gemacht, nur halt eine saison später -.- der hat allerdings noch die kurve gekriegt und ist nun ansehnlich pve ausgestattet. 
bevor ich etwas von ideal-skillungen für bestimmte situationen gehört habe hab ich einfach freischnauze geskillt und auf bequemlichkeit geskillt, statt auf effizienz. und ich hab nen 43er zwergen-jäger gelöscht weil der langweilig wurde und bin nun dabei einen nachtelfen-jäger hochzuziehen und ertappe mich dabei auf dem schmalen grad zwischen langeweile und "boah, ist ein jäger geil" hin und her zu wandeln


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2010)

HdR hero: Ich renne beim Event los, schau mir irgendwas im q log an...


Irgendwas im Chat, ich schaue:
BLEIB STEHN!!! 
KOMM HER!!
ich dreh mich um, genau hinter mir erscheint diese Frostmauer - wipe xD


----------



## Pennsylvania (8. Februar 2010)

Wir hatten ma Ulduar 25er gemacht und hatten nur 2 Hexer.... (ich war einer)... Der Leader beschreibt die Taktik... man sollte die beiden großen äußern Viehcher verbannen und erstma die in der Mitte killn und danach halt die äußeren .... naja...

1.Versuch: Nur 1 großer wurde Verbannt ... wir bekamen dann halt aufn Sack 
- Alle (inklusive ich =DD) flamen dann im TS, warum der andere nicht verbannt wurde unso...

Der Leader bentont dann halt nochma "Die beiden HEXER bitte die großen äußeren VERBANNEN!!!!"

najaa .... ich hab halt vergessen das mein Hexer verbannen konnte DD

war halt ziemlich Peinlich, zudem ich ja auch noch zu den Flamern gehörte =DDD



asooo... da fällt mir noch was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mitten im Raid solange Aderlass machen bis man stirbt is auch nicht soooo gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Arthesan (8. Februar 2010)

Es war einmal ein Arthesan, der dachte sich: Boah, Waffenskillung klingt cool, und Schild sieht nicht schlecht aus. Bis mir mein Kumpel erklärte wie das wirklich geht war ich Stufe 40 und hatte mich wacker mit Schild und Waffenskill durch die Gegend geschlagen (tausendmal den geistheiler besucht udn eine gefühlte Ewigkeit dafür gebraucht)


----------



## timinatorxx (10. Februar 2010)

Mit lvl 30 habe ich gemerkt das Monster mit einem Totenkopf bööse aua machen !


----------



## timinatorxx (10. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ein einfaches /würfeln täte es auch



oder /rnd noch kürzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfug (10. Februar 2010)

ICH habe im kloster mit meinem hunter (mein erster char damals) auf die illusionäre rute bedarf gemacht, weil mein mana immer so schnell alle war - da war ja schließlich viel int und wille drauf. jaja diese hunter-nubs immer.


----------



## Tyiara (10. Februar 2010)

weiss nicht genau, gibt einiges, 

damals mein 1char hochgespielt und erst mit lvl 50 rausgefunden das ich beweglichkeit brauch als jäger, hab immer alles genommen was sich gut angehört hat. Stärke hört sich doch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ne weile meine ausrüstung nur nachm aussehen ausgewählt ^^


----------



## el-boom (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab meinen ersten Char einen Level 8 Magier gelöscht, als ich in elwyn in der Mine von einer Spinne getötet wurde.


----------



## benbaehm (10. Februar 2010)

als ich das erste mal gvs war musste ich kurz vor tyrannus ganz dringend aufs klo. kewl dachte ich, tunnel ist geschafft, da vorne steht der boss. die beste gelegenheit zum pinkeln gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs schnell in chat geschrieben und bin los gelaufen...

als ich zürck kam lagen alle am boden und haben geflucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe mich natürlich 1000x entschuldigt, weil ich es ja wirklich nicht wusste. haben sich aber alle kaputt gelacht und es mir nicht krumm genommen. im nächsten versuch lag er natürlich^^

p.s. bin tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakashi (10. Februar 2010)

Das erstemal in WG war, die Namen über andere Spieler Grün gesehn hab und dort geschrieben hab "Ist hier jemand normal oder macht man PvP mit den NPC's?" 
Naja, Typisches lol etc kam. 

zweite war, mit meinem Schurken wollt den Testen etc. 
Mit level 15 in Wg wurd mir gesagt das ich doch meine zweite Waffe anziehn soll. 
Zog natürlich mein anderen Dolch an und wunderte mich wieso der weiß was ich im Inventar habe. 
Bis er sagte ich solle den auf den anderen Slot legen da ich zwei waffen tragen kann. 
Ironie dadran ist, mit 12 war ich das letzte mal beim Klassenlehrer und die Quest hab ich für unwichtig gehalten ^-^
Bis heute schäm ich mich noch dafür.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. Februar 2010)

Hmm, mein schönster Fauxpas war erst vor ein paar Tagen. *g*
Sind mit der Gilde Uldu gegangen und ich als Jägerin hab natürlich fleißig Irreführung auf unseren Standart- MT gehauen. :> Nur leider war in diesem Fall der liebe Kerl als DD mit.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Und ich hab sogar noch im TS gemotzt warum unser MT die Aggro selbst mit Irreführung net halten kann und warum unser standart MT ständig Aggro hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War mir das peinlich als ich endlich gecheckt hab, dass ich eigentlich an den ganzen Fehlpulls und Aggroverlusten Schuld war. xD
Oder auch sehr schön: HDR hc. Mal wieder die Jägerin. :> War mit meinem Freund unterwegs. Ich geh eig immer mit ihm und seinem Tankpala inis, aber er wollte mal Marken mit seinem Priest farmen. Soweit so gut, das Problem war nur: Ich hab das mitterweile so drin auf sein Target zu gehen, da er ja eig tankt^^, dass ich hier immer noch fleißig auf sein Target geschossen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So kam es, dass ich öfter mal Gruppen dazugepullt hab oder ständig Aggro gezogen hab, da er eig immer irgendeinen Guffelmob im Visier hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Iwann dann im TS: Ööööhm Nisi? Kann es sein dass du IMMER auf mein Target gehst? xD Achja, der liebe Tank der das mitmachen musste hat mich bestimmt jetzt seeeehr lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab natürlich noch eine wundervolle Irreführungspull-Wipe-Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An'Kahet hc. Mein Freund(Mage diesmal), eine gute Freundin(Pala) und ich natürlich als DD, ein weiterer Kumpel Heiler und meine Schwester Tank(auch Pala^^). Da wir ja alle Gildies sind, kann man sich ja ein paar Späßchen erlauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also habn wir uns alle Mühe gegeben meiner Schwester schön die Aggro zu klauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Ts gelacht wie sonst, auch wenn meine liebe Sis langsam den Geduldsfaden verlor. xD "Hmm, hey. Eigentlich könnte ich ja auch mal pullen. Du tankst ja eh saugut. :>" "Untersteh dich Nisi, ich muss hier grad mal einst-" *Wutsch, Pfeil flieg und Sieg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Acht Mobs sürmen auf meinen Freund und den Heiler ein.*Römms* Beide Stoffies tot. Nächstes Opfer: Meine Schwester. xD Meine Palafreundin und ich werfen uns nur einen letzten Blick zu.. *römms Geistheiler* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Freund im TS: Wer war das jetzt? NISI?! "Ehmm tja, tihi... :>"

Jaja, meine Jägerin ist bei allen Tanks beliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es grüßt euch
Das Törtchen


----------



## Schlaviner (10. Februar 2010)

Wollte in Ulduar boss ins Target nehmen bin aber auf die rechte maustaste = Bosspull und keiner is bereit ...man haben ein Kumpel und ich uns einen im Skype abgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liwanu (10. Februar 2010)

Hm, wenn ich so recht überlege, fällt mir nichts besonderes ein...

ausser zu beginn von ICC als es eröffnet wurde:

Saurfang war als nächstes dran, die beiden Tank Paladine stellen sich schonmal zu Ihm (einer von den Tanks bin ich). Der Kampf beginnt und läuft wirklich super! Saurfang ist nur noch bei 7%, alle im TS jubeln schon "Der liegt gleich.. kommt schon die letzten Prozente!!".

Dann ist mir das schlimmste in WoW passiert - bin ausversehen auf "Göttliches Eingreifen" gekommen und hatte dabei den zweiten Tank anvisiert. Ich habe nicht schlecht geschaut, als ich tot umgefallen bin und der zweite Tank nichts mehr getan hatte. Im TS großes geschrei, dass der Tank tot ist und man solle den anderen noch heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juryx (10. Februar 2010)

Mit meinem DK und ein paar frischen 80er twinks von gildenmates pdc hero probiert, hat alles knapp wunderbar geklappt, es kommt zu der stelle wo blondlocke mit den 3 3er gruppen kommt, erste wird in angriff genommen, das letzte add war übrig und grade als es stirbt und mein char den nächsten gegner ( neue gruppe) automatisch anvisiert schaue ich nicht hin und drücke aus "Todesmantel" , die grüne rotzkugel fliegt gemütlich zum mob und man hört mich im ts: nein nein nein nein......" wipe -.-


----------



## Nourius (10. Februar 2010)

Als ich im PdoK 10er bei ca. 40% Die Ghul Armee gezogen hab, die hat dann leider die Adds gespottet und dadurch sind die untergetaucht, bei 10% kommen die drecks dinger wieder hoch und hauen den raid um... und das bei 50 Trys left, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wusste halt echt nich das die, die käfer spotten, raid lead meinte nur max dps :l


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Februar 2010)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Dann ist mir das schlimmste in WoW passiert - bin ausversehen auf "Göttliches Eingreifen" gekommen und hatte dabei den zweiten Tank anvisiert. Ich habe nicht schlecht geschaut, als ich tot umgefallen bin und der zweite Tank nichts mehr getan hatte. Im TS großes geschrei, dass der Tank tot ist und man solle den anderen noch heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub ich würd mich erschiessen^^


----------



## Target12 (10. Februar 2010)

naja wa ihr habt is ja nix im vergleich zu mir ich hab mit meinem ersten high-level char (hunter) erst auf 63 gemerkt das es hunterpets gibt......
die q war dann leichterxD!
als ich die geschichte in meiner gilde (dann endlich 70) erzählte wurde ich dann auch über die pet-skills aufgeklärt.......


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (10. Februar 2010)

Erstmal dickes Lob an den TE, endlich mal ein Beitrag der zeigt, das viele Spieler sich nicht zu schade sind über ihre Anfänge etc und die begangenen Fehler zu erzählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas vermisst man mitlerweile leider viel zu sehr (gerade in WoW selbst), sich selber und das Spiel nicht mehr zu ernst zu nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst hab mir bestimmt schon einiges geleistet, doch ehrlich gesagt das meiste schon wieder vergessen/verdrängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich aber noch daran erinnern das ich damals mit einem Freund auf lvl70 eine der Daylies im Schergrat gemacht habe (mit dieser Phasenverschiebung um die Manawyrms oder wie auch immer der Name war, sehen zu können). Nun, Quest fertig, ab aufs Flugmount und mal den Buff wegklicken damit man wieder in der normalen Welt landet. Leider war es aber das Icon meines FM was ich weggeklickt hatte und so flog ein dickes Tank-Rind in den Freitod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die häufiger beschriebene Sache mit den verschieden Haltungen des Warris kenn ich auch.. obwohl ich bis dahin die Klassen-Q´s gemacht hatte (jedoch ohne zu wissen für was die gut sein sollen). ^^

Auf das uns sowas hin und wieder noch mal passiert und wir was zu lachen haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Secretone (10. Februar 2010)

Kann mich noch gut erinnern wie sehr ich damals gelacht hatte als sich n ehemaliger Raidkollege beim Kurator in der Hervorrufungs-Phase mit Schattenwort: Tod selbst genuked hatte, bis ich es bei RoS geschafft habe in Phase2 mich mit Gedankenschlag und Gleich darauf Schattenwort: Tod zu nuken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Juryx schrieb:


> Mit meinem DK und ein paar frischen 80er twinks von gildenmates pdc hero probiert, hat alles knapp wunderbar geklappt, es kommt zu der stelle wo blondlocke mit den 3 3er gruppen kommt, erste wird in angriff genommen, das letzte add war übrig und grade als es stirbt und mein char den nächsten gegner ( neue gruppe) automatisch anvisiert schaue ich nicht hin und drücke aus "Todesmantel" , die grüne rotzkugel fliegt gemütlich zum mob und man hört mich im ts: nein nein nein nein......" wipe -.-





Das errinnert mich an den von mir versursachten Vezaxx Wipe, wir haten ihn gerade neu in der "noch zu legen" Liste und haben den ganzen Abend ein wenig rumprobiert, als es dann gegen Mitternacht lief sagte der RL, so Leute, letzter Try für heute,
wir machen dann morgen weiter, alles aufstellen zum Buffen und schonmal vert... Schnitt... Ich im TS: Ähm lasst das mal mit dem Buffen, ich hab mich irgendwie verklickt und bekomm meinen Dämon nicht mehr zu mir....8 Leute am lachen, ich mich am Entschuldigen und der Raidleiter am zusammenbrechen (ich richtig gesehen wie er heulend vom Stuhl gefallen ist *g*)


----------



## Deathscar (10. Februar 2010)

Es war einmal vor langer langer Zeit als ein Junge anfing WowW zu spieln. 
Er kaufte sich das Game (schon mit BC) instalierte es, bezahlte brav seine 13€, logte sich ein und wählte den Server aus dem er zugeteilt wurde (Antonidas) aus. Erstellte einen Blutelfen Hexenmeister und lies sich von der Stroy des magiesüchtigen Volkes berieseln.
Also der Hexer erhielt irgendwann eine Quest besudelte Arkankonstruckte zu töten, dummerwiese sprang er dann eine kleine Böschung hinuter und verstellte irgendwie die Kammera so, dass er von oben auf das Haupt des Hexenmeisters schaute. Diese Perspecktive war zum Fernkampf sehr ungeeignet da man die Gegner, die man bekämmpfen sollte erst sah, wenn sie einen von hinten attakierten.
Da der Freund des Hexenmeisterspielers gerade auswärtig unterwegs war und bis zum nächsten Tag keine Hilfe würde bieten können, versuchte er alleine hinter das Geheimniss der Kammeraeinstellung zu kommen. Er verstellte im Graphik Interface was gerade möglich war und kam irgand wan auf die Idee einfach ander Gamer zu fragen, wie man die Kammera dreht. Die ihm dann rieten sich einfach mal auszuloggen, also den legenären relogg zu versuchen, was nebenbei dessen erste Gamer Vokabel werden sollte.

Ein wenigspäter stellte jener Hexenmeisterspieler fest, dass er nicht mit seinem Schurkenfreund zusammen questen konnte, weil er sich nicht auf Gorogonasch befand. 

MfG


----------



## TheWitchHunterGuy (10. Februar 2010)

als ich meine ersten char gemacht hab (lvl11 taure krieger) bin ich gestorben hab die leiche und den geistheiler nicht wiedergefunden und gm's kannte ich nicht


----------



## Kontext (10. Februar 2010)

Als ich gerade mit WoW angefangen hatte, habe ich mir, als Paladin, ein Haustier vom Munde abgespart und war sehr enttäuscht, als ich feststellen musste, dass es mich im Kampf ja gar nicht unterstützt. Schade um das Silber damals... :-(


----------



## Gollom(VdL) (11. Februar 2010)

....Lang ist´s her aber damals war mein Main gerade 55 und ich stand in SW

als ein Gildenkollege mich fragte: *"Kannste mal auf machen?"*

Ich dann nur: *"Was?!"*

Naja, ab dem Tag lernte ich dann Schlösserknacken. XD

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab damals nicht gesehn, das es noch Silber und gold gibt. 
Ich hab immer alles verkauft, bis ich 99kupfer hatte. Ich hab gedacht, der Rest verschwindet dann xD


----------



## Arxis (11. Februar 2010)

Es gibt da nen Hexenmeister der einmal ertrunken ist da er damlas ned wusste das er unterwasseratmen sich selber auch buffen kann.....


----------



## MADoxx7 (11. Februar 2010)

Von Norgannon (Realmpool Hinterhalt) auf
Eredar (Realmpool Blutdurst) zu transen.

*FIX BLUTDURST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Bishop69 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich starte gerade mit meinem Druidenteddy durch und wollte vorgestern die Violette Festung hc tanken. Bin bei ca. 33k Leben, 26k Rüstung und 36% Ausweichen. Sollte eigentlich reichen, dachte ich. 1. Boss, Leben nimmt stetig ab...wipe. Heiler meinte danach...sorry hab kein Mana mehr gehabt. 2. try. Wieder 1. Boss, es sieht so aus, al ob ich keine Heilung bekomme...wipe. 1 DD leavt sofort und ich sag noch: Also entweder liegts an meiner Rüstung oder Ausdauer, oder am Heiler. Alles, ohne es näher analysiert zu haben. Ich leave auch, will noch ein bisschen questen, dafür in die DMG-Skillung switchen...tadaa...die hatte ich natürlich schon. Hätte mich gern bei der Gruppe entschuldigt :/


----------



## Provieh (11. Februar 2010)

Standen in Pdk 25er und ich hatte bei meinem Magier nunmal Blinzeln auf der Tastenbelegung 'E', die meisten waren gerade afk als wir bei den Faction Champs angekommen waren, ich wollte dann ebend rauslaufen, drückte also 'w' nunja, dann viel mir nachdem ich die taste loslies und mich wunderte warum ich nicht lief auf das ich 'e' gedrückt habe und damit mich in die Faction Champs geblinzelt hatte und natürlich erstmal die anderen 24 Leute und mich in den Tod geritten habe. 

Seitdem habe ich es auf STRG + E ist sicherer :/


----------



## REM0RiA (11. Februar 2010)

Als ich mit meinem damaligen Main bei Nethergroll ein schönes Video vom Fight gemacht habe und mein Schurkenkollege mich nachher fragte, warum ich denn die ganze Zeit Sinister Strike gemacht habe anstatt (bei ner Dolch-Kampfskillung üblich) Backstab zu spammen. So wurde ich dann nach 70 langen Leveln und vielen Raids endlich mal über den wahren DPS-Ausstoß meiner Klasse aufgeklärt. Habe mir nie etwas dabei gedacht, da ich dennoch immer recht weit vor den anderen lag... -.-'' und das gibts natürlich als Video ^^


----------



## Toastbrot666 (12. Februar 2010)

ich hab erst mit lvl58 erfahren, dass ein hexenmeister noch mehr pet's, als nur den wichtel bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich durfte so manchen spieler erklären, dass ein hexer zwar vieles kann, andere gruppenmitglieder heilen aber noch nicht dazu gehört xD



> Ich hab damals nicht gesehn, das es noch Silber und gold gibt.
> Ich hab immer alles verkauft, bis ich 99kupfer hatte. Ich hab gedacht, der Rest verschwindet dann xD



xD xD

das ist echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsurugu (12. Februar 2010)

damals dachte ich, dass alles was schilde tragen kann, ein TANK ist...
somit dachte ich auch, dass schamanen tanks sind und hatte das weiter erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackjoke (12. Februar 2010)

mein größtrer fehltritt war denke ich zuerst auf allianz angefangen zu haben.. 

aber immer wieder eine witzige anekdote ist das ein in mc ein priester gesagt wurde er solle dispellen.. und er fragte hat ob er dann noch heilen soll weil er dann ja so lange im zauberbuch hin und her wechseln musste

der witz war das er jeden zauber aus dem buch benutzt hat und wir ihm erstmal erklären mussten was aktionsleisen sind

(das es mehr als 1 gibt hab ich auch erst erfahren nachdem ich meine ersten 60er epics hatte o.O)


----------



## Piposus (12. Februar 2010)

Mein grösster Fehler war es, einen reinen DD als Main zu haben. Alle anderen können das gleich gut (müssen zudem nicht immer per Encounter umskillen - weil sie im Tree einfach alles Wichtige haben - Schwuchtelhybriden nennt man sie auch) und können andere Rollen übernehmen. Fickt Blizzard.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Februar 2010)

Kein Grund, einen aggressiven Ton anzunehmen. Bitte bei einer vernünftigen Umgangsform bleiben.


----------



## tomtom79 (12. Februar 2010)

blackjoke schrieb:


> mein größtrer fehltritt war denke ich zuerst auf allianz angefangen zu haben..
> 
> aber immer wieder eine witzige anekdote ist das ein in mc ein priester gesagt wurde er solle dispellen.. und er fragte hat ob er dann noch heilen soll weil er dann ja so lange im zauberbuch hin und her wechseln musste
> 
> ...



zum glück bist du horde!


----------



## Warlock91 (12. Februar 2010)

Zu Classic Zeiten habe ich erst mit lvl 60 gemerkt das man Im Skill tree auch runter scrollen kann.. xD


----------



## Slebbeog (12. Februar 2010)

war erst letzte woche in Icc mit meiner Eule. lady deathwhisper. raidlead fängt an zu erklären. ich also nach meiner flasche gegriffen irgendwie abgerutscht und die F-taste getroffen. das war dan ein epischer treant-pull. aber haben sich eig alle kaputtgelacht weils irgendiwe so geil kam wie alle rumsitzen und warten und plötzlich die treants wie verrückt auf die lady zurasen. haben sie sogar immerhin in diesem try gelegt^^

und der allerschlimmste fehler war mir für 30 frostmarken die feral-götze zu kaufen. (habe nach 2 inzen die lust am tanken verloren und wieder eule/baum geskillt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist echt bitter)


----------



## NobbZ (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mit Sicherheit ne halbe Stunde damit zugebracht, mit meinem DK auf die Seherplattform in Shatt zu kommen als ich bemerkt habe, das der ja eigentlich Aldor ist :-)


----------



## Eism@n (12. Februar 2010)

anfang wotlk in naxx 10er mitm mage. bei grobbulus wo du schön die krankheit(oder gift) am rand verteilen musst:

Bekomme Krankheit, laufe schön brav weg an den Rand, wollte mich dann nach ablegen der Suppe wieder schnell Richtung Gruppe blinzeln. Klicke auf Blinzeln, aber die Krankheit war noch nicht ausgelaufen... Stehe schön wieder direkt neben der Gruppe und *Bing* liegt die Suppe da...Wipe

Aber das schönste an dem Abend war noch ein Fehler unserer Gilde. Unser Schami hatte natürlich am Anfang das Reinigungstotem (ka wies heißt) aufgestellt. Und wir waren kurz davor ein Ticket zu schreiben, weil die Ini so buggy wär.^^


----------



## Mortuorum (12. Februar 2010)

Also ... mein aller größter Fehler war:

Mit meinem Jäger nach den Serverwartungen eingeloggt, an diesem Tag wurde Emalon in AK reingepatcht. Erstmal mit ein paar Leuten aus meiner Gilde, ab nach TW ... die Schlacht beginnt, ... gewonnen und ab in die Kammer.

Nachdem sich ein Haufen RND´s gefunden hatte, ging das ganze auch los ... 25 Mann geil auf den neuen Boss ... ^^

Trash Mobs legen ... dann die letzte Sturmwache vor Emalon, der Raidleiter erklärt schonmal anbei den Boss ... und ich hab in dem Moment den guten Emalon im Target ... und in meiner geistigen Abwesenheit drück ich auf mein Jäger Makro ohne es zu merken.

Auf einmal schreit´s durch´s TS ... "Scheiße wo rennt denn dein Pet hin ?" ... naja als ich es gecheckt hatte, hat mein Wolf schon Emalon gepullt ... Wipe -.-

xDDD

Seitdem nehm ich nen Boss immer erst ins Target nach dem der Tank schon dran steht xD


----------



## Muhtator (12. Februar 2010)

tsurugu schrieb:


> damals dachte ich, dass alles was schilde tragen kann, ein TANK ist...
> somit dachte ich auch, dass schamanen tanks sind und hatte das weiter erzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es gibt einige Wenige Schamanen und Heiler Teams, bei denen der Schamane wirklich tankt, er trägt dazu meist pvp klamotten, gibts auf Youtube Videos von (glaube auch das funktioniert in icc nicht wirklich)

Mein größter Fauxpas war, als Tank in Ak. Ich sollte Emalon aus seiner Adgruppe Spotten, der Addtank startet den pull, und ich spotte mir zielsicher eines der Adds aus der Gruppe raus, weil ich in dem Moment zu blöd war Emalon anzuklicken, und das wo der mindestens doppelt so groß ist wie seine Adds.

Hätte aus Scham fast di Gruppe geleavt. Tja beim 2. Try lag er dann zum Glück *g*


----------



## GrillGorilla (12. Februar 2010)

tsurugu schrieb:


> damals dachte ich, dass alles was schilde tragen kann, ein TANK ist...
> somit dachte ich auch, dass schamanen tanks sind und hatte das weiter erzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst lachen. Es gab zeiten in denen Schamenen wirklich zum Tanken gedach waren, brauchst dir nur mal die Talente und Fähigkeiten vor BC angucken....hm wohl eher vor dem classic Naxxramas noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varitu (12. Februar 2010)

War damals mit meinem 35iger? Alli Hexer das erste mal im Brachland unterwegs.
Hordi gesichtet und im Gildenchannel gepostet.

Einzige Antwort " Jo die laufen da öfter mal rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

---
Da acuh gleich gelernt das es nicht so gut ist einfach nen feindlichen NPC umzuhauen und zig Hordis drum herum stehen.


Gruß Varitu


----------



## tsurugu (12. Februar 2010)

> Du wirst lachen. Es gab zeiten in denen Schamenen wirklich zum Tanken gedach waren, brauchst dir nur mal die Talente und Fähigkeiten vor BC angucken....hm wohl eher vor dem classic Naxxramas noch



ahh, da lag ich doch nicht so falsch xD


----------



## Lungodan (12. Februar 2010)

Hab das mit dem Skillen am Anfang auch nich so sehr beachtet, einfach immer Punkte in die Talente die nützlich aussahen gesteckt. Dabei kam dann raus dass ich als Eule mit geskillter Rüstung und so rumlief :/


----------



## Bummrar (12. Februar 2010)

Oooooh ja das talente verteilen war eine der schwersten hürden für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im endeffekt gab es dann den lvl 24 nachtelf krieger mit schutz skillung der mit 2 1h waffen rumlief =)


----------



## Nerius (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mit meinem lvl 22 warri im steinkrallengebierge rausgefunden was der ruhestein macht ...
und prompt war ich wieder im Ud startgebiet >.<


----------



## Skandy (12. Februar 2010)

hiho,
als ich zwischen Lvl 20 und 30 öfters mal in Gras gebissen habe mit meinem Mage. Erst da habe ich gemerkt das ein Magier ein Fern-Kämpfer ist.

Oder also ich die ersten Ini´s wie Todesminen gemacht habe. Da hatte ich über andere Klassen überhaupst keinen Plan. Da muste man sich nicht wundern wenn ein Jäger von mir Gefragt wurde ob er Tanken würde oder noch besser als ich fragte ob der Hexer in unserer Gruppe den Heal-Part übernehmen könnte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakhgard (12. Februar 2010)

Hmmm...

Als ich mit meinem Krieger damals in HdW war, als Tank. Wusste aber nicht, wie man eigentlich tankt. Dann hat ständig einer "Aggro" gesagt, also weil ich eben zu wenig davon erzeugt habe, und ich habe immer geschrieben "Berlin" - also "Aggro Berlin". Ich hab mich total darüber gewundert, warum der das ständig sagt. o.O


----------



## Togro731 (12. Februar 2010)

huhuuu!

es gab einmal einen Paladin Namens Ascobar der freute sich dass er endlich wow zocken konnte.... und am Abend ist er zu einer Stadtwache gegangen und wollte fragen wo er denn speichern könne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumbumlee (12. Februar 2010)

ich hab da nen guten fauxpas, aber wohl eher dummheit. 

es war zu ulduar zeiten.....ich hatte nen guten hunter, talent und rüstung war da, schaden auch......da die berufe Juwe/bergbau waren und ich noch kein epic fliegen hatte,
war natürlich standardmäßig erze suchen angestellt. nun skillt jeder hunter verbessertes Fährtenlesen ^^ naja ich habs mir nie durchgelesen ^^ ignis freute sich das ich 
5% weniger schaden reingehauen habe ^^

aber das beste war meine paladin. hab retri duelle gegen nen kollgen gemacht, beide gleich schlecht, naja i-wann kann man ja hammer des zorns nutzen,
das gelächter war sehr groß als ich sagte warum seiner mit 4 k crittet und meiner nur mit 1k....das merkte ich aber erst nach mehreren wochen das die stufe 1 in der leiste war :-)

da waren sicherlich noch mehr lehrreiche situation die aber im laufe der zeit vergessen wurden ^^


----------



## Razieldgh (12. Februar 2010)

mein erster char war ein mensch magier.

muss dazu sagen hab vorher guild wars gespielt und da auch einen ele. magier

naja die erste q angenommen und irgendwann ging es ans wölfe killen...

zitat: alter feuerbälle wie ne zielsuchrakete wasn das für n unsinn.

naja gab lachen im ts nur ich war es ja durch guildwars nicht gewohnt.

ansonsten das übliche bedarf und gier, sheepen das mysterium und wasser kaufen nervt....

habs dann aber doch mal gebacken bekommen mir mein wasser selber zu machen xD


----------



## Saunter (12. Februar 2010)

Pavarti: Boah ich muss unbedingt die Quest machen 
Freund: Wieso?
Pavarti: Die ist schon ganz ROT


-.- ja das war schon ganz schön peinlich xD

Und als ich dann mal mit meiner kriegerin Dm gegangen bin habe ich mich immer gefragt wer tank ist so heißt doch keiner aus der gruppe 
Hoppala ich war ja gemeint und wo stand ich gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit hinten xD


----------



## Saunter (12. Februar 2010)

Togro731 schrieb:


> huhuuu!
> 
> es gab einmal einen Paladin Namens Ascobar der freute sich dass er endlich wow zocken konnte.... und am Abend ist er zu einer Stadtwache gegangen und wollte fragen wo er denn speichern könne
> 
> ...



Das kenn ich auch zu gut hatte angst das spiel auszumachen xD


----------



## AcidBreeze (12. Februar 2010)

hmm ich bin dudu und seit ich fliegen kann mach ich sehr sehr sehr oft den gleichen fehler ^^ immer wenn mir langweilig is geh ich hoch in die lüfte verwandle mich in bär katze oder baum und schau zu wie ich falle um reichtzeitig in die flugform zu gehen... is ne witzige sache zb wenn man von dala schnell in kristalsangwald will fallen is schneller als fliegen nur passiert es sehr oft das ich zu spät klike und vogel form kommt ned mehr und tot bin ich XD


oder einmal da war ich am questen hatte alle nötigen mobs gekillt die ich brauchte und nicht gemerkt das ich angegriffen worden war da spring ich von klippe (unten waren die nächsten mobs für q) dachte spar mir so zeit hab ja flugform da hab ich es auf die harte tour gelernt das flugverwandlung während kampf ned geht ^^


----------



## Psychonightelf (12. Februar 2010)

Auf den World Random-drops werden die werte per Zufall generiert, da findet man auch Stoffsachen mit Deff/ Bew usw.
Am Schönsten find ich aber die Ledersachen aus Archavons Kammer mit ZM drauf, benutzbar von Druide (is klar) und/oder Schurke (ganz toll, hat wohl wer rumgejammert für seine Klasse droppen zu wenig Sachen und Blizzard machte sich nen Spaß draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

MfG


----------



## PickelBee (13. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß noch wie ich mit meinem Freund angefangen hab WoW bei ihm zu zocken, er damals 13 ich 14 und keinen Plan von irgendwas. Das ist jetzt tatsächlich schon über 4 Jahre her^^
Bei der Entscheidung welche Klasse er spielen sollte waren wir uns einig, sie soll ordentlich Dmg machen...wir wählten einen Warri..Dmg-Bombe zu Classic-Zeiten....LÖL
Naja wir hatten uns vorher bissel was auf youtube angesehen und gesehen
wie viele Tasten teilweise gedrückt werden....haben wir auch.... den Auto-Hit...bis Level 20 oderso hämmerten wir also abwechselnd auf die Taste 1, denn 1= Oberwichtig, bis ich mir mal beim 
Essen die Attacken durchlas und es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen viel^^

Mir selber unterliefen unzählige, letztens habe ich die Epic-Schwert-Quest gestartet als ich gerade im Ah stand und es verkaufen wollte und bei meinem Priest beschloss ich als ich Kara-Ready vom equip war von Heal auf Shadow umzuskillen...das warf mich gut 1,5 Monate zurück xD


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2010)

Es war mal ein kleiner Magier der seinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für 1500 Gold im Ah verkaufte anstatt für 15000 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinerle (13. Februar 2010)

hi,
es war damals zu bc zeiten als wir TK raideten und gerade beim voidreaver waren. dort ist es ja so, dass drei tanks an oberster stelle der aggroliste stehen sollten.
naja, ich mit meiner hexe anfangs noch schön gewartet bis die aggro aufgebaut hatten und dann ordentlich losgelegt. dumm war nur, dass ich im richtigen moment,
als ich den tanks mit meiner aggro zu nahe kam, keinen splitter mehr hatte und somit auch keine seele brechen mehr anwenden konnte (hatten davor n haufen leute reingeportet -> splitter leer).

so kam es dann halt, dass ich immer näher an die aggro der tanks rankam, den 3ten und den 2ten überholte und plötzlich aggro vom void hatte.... scheiß dots ^^

ab diesem zeitpunkt hab ich immer drauf geschaut, dass ich noch mindestens einen splitter habe und schon früh genug meine dots reduziert.


joa, das war eigentlich der fauxpas, der sich mir am stärksten eingeprägt hat ^^

lg, steinerle

PS: super thread, musste oft schmunzeln... weiter so ^^


----------



## Lloigorr (13. Februar 2010)

Hehe, früher, als man seinen Dämonen alles über Folianten noch beibringen musste, habe ich das nicht gecheckt. Erst inkloster Waffenkammer sollte ich dann blutpakt gefälligst anmachen und ich wusste nicht, was alle von mir wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war schon peinlich... Naja, irgendwann war jedermall ein noob. Jetzt, wo alles leichter ist, kann man allerdings wenig falsch machen.


----------



## Rondaia (13. Februar 2010)

Ja die Anfangszeiten, bei einigen Sachen erkenn ich mich doch glatt wieder. 

Meine größten Fauxpas: Es war ein kleine Kriegerin Namens Rondaia, die großen Heldenmut im scharlachroten Kloster beweisen wollte. Es war zu BC Zeiten und fürs Tanken musste man die Haltung noch wechseln, hat mir natürlich keiner gesagt. Also ein etwas erfahrerner Spieler erklärt wie wir vorgehen sollen. 
"Also Totenkopf pullst du Rondaia, wenn der down ist wechseln wir aufs Kreuz, Mage sheept den Mond und DuDu wurzelt das Dreieck. Dann ma go."
Es kam wie sich alle jetzt vorstellen können zu folgender Situation. Mage sheept, DuDu wurzelt.
Ich denk mir pullen, was will der von mir, Charge, Donnerknall, Wipe.
Auf die Frage, warum ich jetzt da reingestürmt bin, ich nur ich soll auf den Totenkopf gehen. Ich wurde dann erstmal belehrt das auch Krieger soetwas wie eine Fernkampfwaffe tragen können. Der kleine Slot im Charbildschirm is mir nie aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder auch noch erinnerungswert. Die mittlerweise etwas größere Rondaia steht in den verwüsteten Lande vor dem grün leuchtenden Tor (ja sie hat es auf Lvl 58 geschafft) und betritt offiziell die Scherbenwelt. Ich denk nur, ach du sch..... lvl totenkopf elite vor mir wie soll ich da den jetzt vorbeikommen. Auf ein Wunder von Blizzard hoffend ran an die Dämonenbrüder, Geistheiler....hmmm will Blizz mich verarschen wie soll ich da dran vorbei bis ich einen anderen Allychar sehe wie er nach links zum Greifenpunkt läuft. Ja die Spuren von der Tastatur sind heute noch deutlich auf meinen Vorderkopf zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder der ewige Lacher bei uns im GildenTS: Es ist ein schöner Abend in Dalaran, ich denk mir so ach bevor ich jetzt hier noch ne Stunde sinnlos rumstehe mach ich irgendwas mit der Gilde so ne kleine Hero bevor ich schlafen gehe. Also Vergelter eingepackt, Mage und DK, nur unser Bäumchen reagierte nicht (war anwesend im TS). Wir uns gewundert was der treibt also Runde durch Dalaran gerannt bis ich ihn gefunden habe, er stand sage und schreibe 15 minuten gebannt vor ner leicht bekleideten Blutelfe in Dalaran, seine Freundin meinte er saß sabbernd vorm PC. Nachdem dann sein Blut wieder in den Gegenden war wo es zum allgmeinen Denken gebraucht wird werde ich gefragt wo wir hingehen. 
Ich nur mir egal aber auf keinen Fall nen Retrorun nach TDM oder FdS 5er Inis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Februar 2010)

Mir fällt so auf die schnelle nur etwas von nem Kumpel ein.

Wir sind mit unserer Gilde in TK vor A'lar und wollen grad die Phönix-Viecher machen, wo er, als Tank, "AFK" förmlich schreit. Er wollte nur 2-3 Min wegbleiben.

Als es 5 waren bekam ich, als Hunter, aus Sßa die Anweisung ne Irreführung auf ihn zu hauen und nen Vogel zu pullen. Gerade als der Vogel dann auf ihn zurennt kommt er wieder, läuft fröhlich in den Raid und wir werden die nächsten 5min munter hin und her gekickt, bis der Raid, durch 2weitere adds, im Dreck lag. Hatte nen gewissen fun effekt, aber er fands weniger witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hab no was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich frisch 80 war, kam gross im Handelschat: Alles für Schwarzer Tempel gesucht! /W me! ICh ging natürlich mit, bc soll man ya nit verpassen. Da standen wir vor Illidean, ich mach aus spass meine SPiegelbilder an bevors losgeht, alle am Trinken und Buffen. Aufeinmal casten meine Lieben kleinen SPiegelbilder Feuerschlag und der WIpe war vorprogrammiert. Alle rannten weg. Ausser mir, weil i mich vor lachen nimma eingekriegt hab wie 3 Gnome auf Illi zustürmten. (Ps. Nach dem Ereignis gabs Kick vom Raid und ich hab nie wieder BlackTemple gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. Februar 2010)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> war natürlich standardmäßig erze suchen angestellt. nun skillt jeder hunter verbessertes Fährtenlesen ^^ naja ich habs mir nie durchgelesen ^^ ignis freute sich das ich
> 5% weniger schaden reingehauen habe ^^



Gibt ein nettes add-on dafür,heisst Track-o-matique oder so. Das stellt das automatisch bei jedem Kampf um und nach dem Kampf dann wieder auf die Ausgangssuche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Granitoss (16. Februar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> war mal in den deadmines und einer wollte leader haben und ich hab dem alle lederklamotten gegeben die ich hatte xD


 *GRINS* ...das ist mal nen Brüller wert....huahua ^^


----------



## Granitoss (16. Februar 2010)

Hab auch noch nen guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich (Jägerlein), gerade 5 min. lang 80 gewesen, denk mir...ha! super, holst dir den Kernhund als Pet aus MC, und den Bronzedrachen aus HdZ.
Ich nicht faul, melde mich also für beides an, in der Hoffnung dass zumindest eins klappt.
Kurz darauf kommt auch ein inv für MC. 
Ich packe mein Pet weg, weil ich ja Platz für den Kernhund brauchte ^^

Wir warten also darauf das alle Gruppenmitglieder eintreffen, aber es dauert und dauert....ganze 30 min. schon, und kein Ende in Sicht.
Da kommt ein inv für HdZ, ach denk ich mir, dann brichst du hier bei MC jetzt ab, und machst erst HdZ........gesagt getan.

Wir starten, ich rufe mein Pet und.....nix passiert, hatte es beim Trainer ja in den Stall gestellt.
Es gab ein Riesentheater...von wegen Hunter ohne Pet geht ja gar nicht (was auch stimmt), ich versuchte noch zu erklären, dass ich
gerade aus MC kam, und mein Pet wegen dem Kernhund weggepackt hatte.

Ja, sagt der Leiter, dann nimmste halt ein anderes, du machst ja sonst gar keinen Schaden....ups...ich hatte natürlich "Pet aus dem Stall holen" noch nicht geskillt, geht ja erst ab 80 ^^
Irgendwie hab ich mich dann ohne Pet durchgemogelt bis ich meinen Drachen hatte, aber es war sowas von peinlich, dass ich kein Pet holen konnte,
weil ich zu schusslig war, vorher mal drüber nachzudenken.

Der Leader meinte dann ganz trocken, als der Bronzedrache droppte, "Na endlich hat der Hunter ein Pet!" ...hehe

War aber ne nette Gruppe, sie haben mich trotzdem nicht gekickt und bis zum Schluss durchgezogen.

Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle ^^


----------



## GAJR (16. Februar 2010)

Mein größter Fauxpas...hatte ich eigentlich nie wirklich. Aber ziehmlich peinlich war es mal, als ich auf der Insel von Quel'Danas Dailies gemacht hab (und nicht das erste mal, war schon mehrere Wochen lang jeden Tag da gewesen zum questen) und mich dann gewundert habe, wieso die Nagas dort die Trollkugeln droppen...und vorallem, wieso ich noch nie etwas vom Trollstamm der Murlockon gehört hab...bis mir ein Licht aufging und mir aufgefallen ist, dass es nicht "Kugel der Murlockon_-_trolle" heißt, sondern "Kugel der Murloc_-_kontrolle".


----------



## Quantin Talentino (16. Februar 2010)

mir ist gerade was eingefallen ^^

damals mit meinem ersten char wollte ich keine grünen gegenstände anlegen, grund:

"dieser gegenstand wird beim anlegen seelengebunden!"

ich trottel dachte ich kann den dann nie wieder wechseln und wollte mir den slot für bessere rüstung im späteren lv bereich aufheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaueko (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Schönster Fail:

Tankpala Seelenschmiede HC.  Buffen, reggen und go!
1. Trahsmobs - Off-Warri klaut mir die Aggro. Permanent.  Ich ärgere mich, aber tanke weiter.
2. Trahsgruppe - Ich tanke wie ein Wilder, baue kaum Aggro auf, Heiler (gleichzeitig meine Freundin^.^) fragt mich, ob ich critimmun bin. Gruppe grad noch so überstanden.
3. Trashgruppe - Ich gehe ran, krieg derbe aufs Mowl und fall um.

Fehleranalyse... Alle Buffs (Inkl. Aggro-Buff) an, Equipment auch korrekt. Waischdalos!?

Plötzlich whisper von meiner Freundin: "Du wo kommen denn die Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen bei dir her!?"

O M G ....

Da war ja noch dieser Abgebrochene Raid...

Nunja - seither kontrolliere ich immer alle meine buffs und debuffs bevor ich in den finder gehe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acekea (16. Februar 2010)

Schon geil was euch alles so passiert, vor allem die nummer mit dem jäger der bis 25 kein pet hatte, ROFL, vor kurzem habe ich erst mit einem wow freund darüber gerätselt ob es solche leute wirklich gibt. tja, was soll ich sagen, es gibt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt da aber auch enen Priester, dessen identität hier verschwiegen wird *hüstel, rot werd*, der irgendwann nach 4 monaten auf stufe 80 darauf hingewiesen wurde, das ein addon anzeigt, das zu geringe zauber genutzt werden. eine wilde diskusion bezüglich der fähigkeiten des priesters entbrannte, bis sich der betroffene wutentbrannt und entschlossen es den anderen zu zeigen, von einem magier dierekt vor dem bossfight nach eisenschmiede porten liess (weil man da direkt beim Ausbilder steht), um allen mitzuteilen, dass man -äääähhhh---- ???!!! Ups, vergessen hat mit 80 beim Ausbilder vorbei zu schauen??? uiuiui, ich hab den ganzen abend nichts mehr gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ABER: wenn man bedenkt wie ich mit den schlechteren Zaubern geheilt habe ... reskeeeeeekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acekea (16. Februar 2010)

@gaueko, geil ist auch als dk tank die ganze zeit rumheulen, weil die aggro geklaut wird, scheinbar von einem tank geskillten krieger, und später merken, das man die falsche aura an hat. (bis dahin hatte sich die gruppe allerdings schon 3x neu geformt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Acekea (16. Februar 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> mir ist gerade was eingefallen ^^
> 
> damals mit meinem ersten char wollte ich keine grünen gegenstände anlegen, grund:
> 
> ...




WIE GEIL; LOOOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist das edel was man hier zu lesen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hab als Tankpala von Heal auf Tank geskillt um die randmomhero zu tanken.
Also buffen und ab gehts. Während der ersten Trash Gruppe frage ich mich, wieso ich soviel DMG bekomme---> Hab noch Healequip an, WTF. 
Naja einmal passiert und nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Msglamsie (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gestern erstwas gehabt, naja nich direkt ich, ich hab meine schwester und mein schwager durch gnomgemeran gezogen und da wo die kleine gnomin du tunnel in die luft jagt am anfang naja ich rein kill die trolle oder was das waren, die kleine sagt dann ja auch noch schön: "Sprengung in 5 Sekunden" naja ich sag noch so im TS los raus aus den Tunnel und was passiert die rennen rein und zack waren die tot konnte die nichtmal reezen da "Ziel nich im Sichtfeld" ich hab sie halt nur ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (16. Februar 2010)

@ Khorill

fette signatur!^^


----------



## Haramann (16. Februar 2010)

ZU BC Zeiten: ICh spielte ca erst 2 Monate und war LvL 70. Viele Leute haben mich ausgelacht und ich habe immer nur gedacht dass liegt an meinem Schlechten Equip doch ich bin mit nur Ausdauergems rumgelaufen und habe die items geholt aufdenen am Meisten Ausdauer drauf war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein KUmpel, der ebenfalls Retri spielte, jedoch ein wenig professioneller,fragte mich dann,wieso ich denn mit meinen Attacken so wenig Dmg machte.... Waren alle noch Rang 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit den Rang1 Spells und den Ausdauergems hat der mich dann mit Autohit genoggt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraduk (16. Februar 2010)

Gestern Modermiene 25er mit Healschami. Die Adds spawnen IMMER im raid, alle sagen "ich habs nicht decurst", keiner weiß was los is...Nach zwei wipes packe ich dann, nachdem ich es gemerkt habe, mein Totem der Reinigung ein. Hat keiner gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romerus (16. Februar 2010)

Es gab da mal einen hexenmeister der bis lvl 30(ca) nicht wusste das man seelengebundene items nicht verschicken oder jemandem geben kann weil er null komma nix verstanden hat wenn ihm jemand geschrieben hat du kannst soulbound items nicht verschicken oder handeln mit anderen chars

Da fragte der kleine hexer sich standig: "was labern die alle SOULBOUND,was bedeutet das???"

Danach kam ein hexer der lvl 80 war und mir beibrachte die richtigen grundlagen von wow(besonders wenns um hexer geht) und jz bin ich in seiner gilde und bin seeeeeeeeehr glucklich


----------



## coronia (17. Februar 2010)

nachdem ich zwei jahre horde gespielt hatte, fing ich eine nachtelf-priesterin an, die ins steinkrallengebirge wollte, aber den quest-text auch nach dem dritten lesen nicht begriffen hat, sondern stattdessen vom brachland aus dorthin wollte. und dann völlig genervt im gildenchat gefragt hat, wie man dahin kommen soll, wenn einen dauernd die wachen killen.. ich glaube, die haben sich halbtot gelacht, hatte nämlich keine antwort bekommen. :O

mein erster char kannte keine quest... keine ahnung, wie ich bis 42 gekommen bin. selbiger char hatte auch wild durcheinander geskillt (druidin), aber heilen in inis ging irgendwie trotzdem. ^^
und dieselbe druidin wollte unbedingt einen raptor - nicht den zum reiten sondern so einen, wie der troll da hatte (jäger)... 

was für ein glück, dass ich die gelöscht habe und zur horde gewechselt bin.. war das beste, was ich mir selbst antun konnte.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben: hätte es die Symbole auf der minimap zu der zeit schon gegeben, wäre mein erster char wohl weiter gekommen. soviel orte, in denen es quest gibt, ist man als d2-spieler halt nicht gewohnt.

ich weiss noch was: ebenfalls mit der ersten (gelöschten)... 
ich fand das umskillen so toll, das ich mindestens einmal die woche umgeskillt hatte.. zwar immer noch wild durcheinander, aber es war eine schöne neue welt nach d2, wo man skillt und etwas verskilltes löscht und neu anfängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein wunder, dass ich auf 42 ca 2 gold mein eigen nannte und mir dementsprechend kein mount leisten konnte...


----------



## Eyoda (17. Februar 2010)

Oh. Im Blödsinn machen bin ich immer gut.

Mein Main ist eine Draenei-Priesterin. Sie erblickte vor ca. einem Jahr das Licht von Azeroth. Nun hatte Sie das Startgebiet hinter sich gebracht und fand es ziemlich doof immer alleine zu Spielen. Aus dem Chat in der Exodar ließ sich allerdings vernehmen das in SW recht viel los sei.

Also suchte sie sich eine Karte von Azeroth (über google eine aus BC-Zeiten gefunden) und machte sich auf den Weg. Da Sie auf der Karte sah das ein Schiff von Ratschet losfuhr. Machte Sie sich auf den Weg. Von Dunkelküste über Eschental ins Brachland von dort mit einem Schiff rüber nach Beutebucht. Von dort aus über Schlingendorntal, Dämmerwald, Rotkammgebirge in den Wald von Elwynn und ab in die Stadt der Menschen.
Da es sehr weit war, und die Gegner auf dem Weg mir deutlich überlegen (Sie war ca. Lvl 12) war Sie glücklich endlich das Ziel der Reise erreicht zu haben. In Sturmwind waren auch endlich viele andere Mitspieler und nach der ersten Instanz und ein paar weiteren Quests fand Sie eine nette Gilde.
Nun quälte Sie das Heimweh und die Tatsache noch ein paar unerledigte Aufgaben zurückgelassen zu haben. Die Blutelfen zum Schluss waren einfach zu stark. Daher klagte Sie ihren Gilden-Kollegen ihr leid, den ganzen Weg erneut laufen zu müssen, und die nächsten zwei Tage wohl nicht mit ihnen Spielen zu können. Unter schallendem Gelächter führte die gesamte Gilde Sie zu dem Schiff in Sturmwind und reiste mit ihr um ihr letzten Abenteuer für ihr Volk zu vollenden.

Nun ja, die Monate und Level zogen ins Land und die kleine Priesterin kam in den versunkenen Tempel, wo sich nach den ersten Mob-Gruppen die Gruppe ständig beschwerte, das die Magie nicht gebannt wurde, die die Gegner auf uns wirkten. Mit der festen Überzeugung als Priesterin mit der Kraft des Lichtes zu heilen, wie ihre Meister es ihr beibrachten, erklärte auch Sie dem anwesenden Magier (Magier=Magie=Magie-Bannung), das sie es selbst als nicht so schlimm empfände, er allerdings doch ruhig die Magie wegnehmen sollte.
Nach ihrer Erklärung, über die Logik ihrer Gedanken, und einem ca. 5 Minütlichem Lachkrampf aller anderen Gruppen-mitglieder, wurde ihr ihre eigene Fähigkeit, samt einem Addon näher gebracht, das ihr Anzeigt wenn ein Ziel Magie-Effekte aufweist. Seither hat sie die Fähigkeit auf Taste 2 ihrer Aktionsleiste.

Nun begab es sich das die arme kleine Priesterin von Arthas höchstpersönlich getötet wurde (wenn man in Heulenden Fjord die Geistergestallt-Quest macht, nicht zu nah an Arthas rangehen!!!!!), wurde ihre Seele unterworfen und sie wurde gezwungen ihr da sein als Todesritter zu fristen (ok, sie lebt wieder und heilt auch eifrigst die Leute in Hero-Instanzen und Raids, was unlogisch ist, aber irgendwie musste ich ja meinen bisher einzigen Twink erklären) machte sie sich auf, ihr bestes zu geben. Auch wenn sie seither immer mit Verachtung gestraft wird von ihren anderen Gruppen-Kollegen. Sie weiß das es sehr schwer ist als Todesritter zu Tanken und beschränkt sich daher erstmal bis sie Level 80 erreicht Schaden gegen das Böse aufzufahren.
Nun ergab es sich das ein anderer Todesritter mehr Mut bewies und in ihrer Zufallsgruppe das Tanken übernahm. Beim dritten Boss verstarb dieser leider im Maul eines überdimensionalen Dinos. Da sonst nur mit Stoff bekleidete Gruppenmitglieder anwesend waren, witterte sie ihre Chance ihr, den anderen zu beweisen, das sie nicht mehr dem Willen Arthas folgte und nur am Leben sei um Gruppen mit ihrer Anwesenheit zu Geißeln.
Also wechselte sie in die Frost-Präsenz und zog den Unmut des Dinos aufs sich, um so ihre Kampfgefährten zu schützen. Leider führte ihre Heroisch geplante Tat dennoch zu einem Wipe. Und man stellte sich erneut in voller Größe dem Dino.
Dieser jedoch wechselte ständig zwischen ihr und dem Tank hin und her. Und ihre innere Stimme (Omen, hab ich immer an um meine Aggro im Blick zu haben) sagte ihr das Sie ungewöhnlich viel Unmut beim Gegner hervor rief. Nach dem erneuten Tot der Ganzen Gruppe stellte der Todesritter-Gefährte fest, das unsere Tapfere Heldin vergessen hatte erneut in die Blut-Präsenz zu wechseln und somit für den Tod der Gruppe verantwortlich war. Ihr Entschuldigung und Erklärung wurde von der Gruppe allerdings mit Engelsgleicher Geduld aufgenommen.
Unsere Heldin lernte das der Weg zum Untergang mit "guten Absichten" gepflastert ist und kontrolliert seither immer ihre Präsenz bevor sie angreift.

Sie sieht schon mit schrecken auf ihre ersten Tank-Tage, die ihr bevorstehen, den Level 79 ist bewältigt. Und ich verbleibe bis dahin mit einem:

Will be continued...


----------



## RedShirt (17. Februar 2010)

Eyoda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das rechtfertigt fast einen eigenen Thread.

*wartet geduldig auf die Fortsetzung*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djendra (17. Februar 2010)

@Eyoda: genial geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (17. Februar 2010)

Ja nicht schlecht :-)


----------



## Eyoda (22. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich mal wieder. Leider ging es schneller als mir lieb gewesen wäre.

Meine Heldin hat mittlerweile ihr 80stes Level hinter sich gebracht. Nun ging es daran sich bessere Ausrüstung zu besorgen. Ihr "zukünftiges Ich" dem Sie in der Drachenöde begegnete hatte ihr ja ziemlich rüde dazu geraten. Und wer würde sich schon mit sich selbst streiten.
So denn zog sie aus den Bösewichten (und leider auch ihren Gefährten) in "heroischer" Weise ein Ende zu setzen.

Sie schlug sich durch unzählige Instanzen..... nun gut in den meisten Fällen schlugen die anderen, da die meisten Gegner schon tot waren, bevor sie ankommt. Aber wenn sie mal einen erwischt gibt sie ihr bestes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Nun begab es sich eines schönen Abends das sie der Instanz Azjol' Nerub zugewiesen wurde. Die Gruppe schlug sich wacker durch die ersten beiden Bosse, und machte sich frohen Mutes auf dem Endboss entgegen zu treten.
Nun war der Weg allerdings Scheins einfach zu Ende. Ihr Weisen und Erfahrenen Gruppenkollegen erklärten ihr, das man durch ein Loch im Boden springen müsse. Um in der tiefe durch Wasser aufgefangen zu werden.
Trotz anfänglicher Bedenken, aufgrund der Tiefe dieses Loches, und das Sie das unmöglich überleben könne, meinten ihre Gefährten das, diese Welt es nicht so genau nähme mit physikalischen Gesetzen und man sprang gemeinsam in die Tiefe.
Während des Falls überlegte unsere Heldin das es doch recht praktisch wäre wenn man im Wasser ankäme und direkt weiterlaufen könne. Da sie mal wieder vom Schaden hinter her hinkte, wollte sie sich nunmal für die Gruppe als nützlich erweisen und benutzte ihre Fähigkeit auf Wasser zu laufen, indem es zu Eis gefror.
Wenige Sekunden später, hatte unsere Heldin zwei und ihr Gruppe eine neue Sache gelernt:

1. Die Welt von Azeroth nimmt seine physikalischen Gesetze durchaus ernst.

2. Wasser in seiner flüssigen Form dämpft einen Aufprall. Wasser in seiner gefrorenen Form ist hart wie Stein.

Diese Erkenntnis erschloss sich den hilfreichen Kollegen und ihr, als sie gleichzeitig auf dem Wasser auftrafen und allesamt starben. Der einzige der gut lachen hatte war der Tank, der vorausgesprungen war. Um genauer zu sein benötigte er die gesamte Zeit, die wir zum reinlaufen und erneuten durchqueren der Instanz brauchten, um sich wieder zu fangen.

Nun gut. Auch diesen kleinen knick den Ego's überwand unsere Heldin rasch, indem sie sich sofort ins nächste Abenteuer stürzt. (Wie war das nochmal mit dem Pferd?? Nun ja...)
Unsere Heldin betrat als nächstes die Hallen der Blitze, wo sie noch eine Rechnung offen hatte mit einem gewissen Loken, der ihren Freund Thorim durch einen Trick in das Gefängnis Ulduar hat bringen lassen.
Und wie sie bei Arthas lernte gab es nur eine Möglichkeit diese Fehde zu beenden, indem er ihr zu Füßen lag.
Mit ihren vier Begleitern schlug sie sich durch wahre Horden von Gegnern, bis sie wahrhaftig ihrem Erzfeind gegenüberstand. Die mutigen Recken schmissen sich gegen Loken in den Kampf, der sich ihnen mit aller Kraft entgegen stemmte. Sie blieben dicht beieinander und hebelten somit seinen im Umkreis immer stärker werdenden Schaden aus.
Dennoch lichteten sich die Reihen unserer Helden und es war abzusehen das dieser Kampf an Loken gehen würde. Da hatte unsere Heldin zum (Un-)glück die brillante Idee. Ihr Lehrer hatte ihr ja erst vor kurzem beigebracht eine ganze Armee an Guhlen zu beschwören, die an ihrer Seite kämpfen sollen.
Nun ja, dieser erste Versuch eine Armee zu beschwören scheiterte offensichtlich, denn das Ergebnis war keine Armee sondern eher ein wütender Mob, der Loken von einer Seite der Halle zur nächsten hetzte, was dazu führte das das der Entfernungsschaden, der eben schon angesprochen war, ihr und ihren Gefährten den Rest gab.
Unsere wackeren Streiter lagen am Boden und der Tank meinte: "Ich hasse diese Guhle.". Was unsere Heldin damit zu rechtfertigen versuchte, indem sie meinte das sie davon ausging das so eine Armee nur geschlossen Schaden auf den Gegner machen würde.
Die letzten Worte des Tanks waren: "Sie machen nicht nur das... nicht nur das.................."!

Im Gedenken an meine Tapferen (und Toleranten) Waffengefährten verbleibe ich:

Eure Eyoda


----------



## Thori'dal (27. Februar 2010)

hm 
ok dann oute ich mich mal xD

ich hab gefragt was "mom" bedeutet xD
ich war ein nahkampf hunter bis 25 >.<
ich dachte männliche nachtellis sind nicht schwul!
 ok das letzte war n scherz xD


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

am Samstag, 6.3.10 verbockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Ich bin als Mage (neu 80) mit noch etwas mageren DPS über eine Zufallsgruppe in der Seeleschmiede. Das war die Folgeinstanz mit dieser Gruppe. Die erste hat gegen 19:40 begonnen und ich wollte nur bis 20:00 Uhr. Naja, aber wenn ich schon mal eingeladen werden bleibe ich auch dabei. Ini läuft auch ganz gut. Und dann droppt am Schluss (gegen 20:30) das Schwert 'Sieder'. Ich schaue es kurz an, der Ausrüsungsvergleich zeigt zwei Verbesserungen und viele Verschlechterungen an, klicke also auf entzaubern. Ich möchte ja fertig werden.
Kurz danach postet ein Mitstreiter meinen Stab ('Stab des drachischen Kampfes'). Ich denke mir nichts, verstehe aber nicht warum sich die Gruppe nicht auflöst - kommt da evlt. noch was?
<Ohhh - macht halt hin.>
Nächster Post: Bist Du dumm? Sieder ist doch besser als Stab des drachischen Kampfes.
Da schalte dann auch ich. Die zwei Verbesserungen waren *+142 Zaubermacht* und +39 Trefferwertung. Und die Schildhand wäre dann auch noch frei für ... irgenwas - vieleicht mit Zaubermacht.
Die Zustimmung ('Ja, Du hast wohl recht - ich bin etwas dumm.') kam nicht mehr an. Die Gruppe hatte sich aufgelöst.

Ich könnte mich ja jetzt rausreden, das die -x00 Leben der Grund waren, das ich das Schwert nicht wollte. Oder - ups ich kann ja Schwerter tragen. Aber das ist nicht war.

Ich habe dann auch ein wenig geweint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

PS:
Vielleicht liest's ja der Hinweisende ^^ . Ich bereue.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. März 2010)

Mheran schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Samstag, 6.3.10 verbockt
> 
> ...




iwie kommt mir das sehr bekannt vor nur weiß ich das du nicht der mage warst dem ich das erklärt habe^^, ein kumpel von mir (mini ich grüße dich) ist das selbe mal passiert er steht da mit einem imba schwert, und disst es mit der begründung ey mein stab is doch besser (er hatte einen blauen 187er)^^. Als wir ihm das mit dem schwert dann nahegebracht haben mit der nebenhand und co. sah er es ganz gelassen^^


----------



## Omidas (21. April 2010)

Grabe ich den Thread mal wieder etwas an die Oberfläche:

War vor ner Weile mit einem Freund neue Twinks am Hoch ziehen. Er einen Druiden und ich einen Krieger.
Dank dem LFD Tool sind wir recht häufig in Instanzen rein und ich habe dort getankt. Bei einem Run habe ich mich spaßes halber als DD angemeldet: Werde ja eh als Tank rein kommen (nur Tankspec) und wir kamen nach Kral rein und ich sollte DD machen oO. Die Gruppe bestand aus Kriegertank, Krieger DD, Heiler, Druide und mir. Da ich lieber tanken wollte, schrieb ich also den Krieger an, ob es für ihn OK wäre, wenn ich tanke und er DD macht, da ich entsprechend gespect wäre und er nicht. Von ihm kam dann ne kurze Bestätigung zurück.

Puh. Also fange ich an zu tanken. Aber: Bin nicht der einzige. So laufen wir dann mit 2 Tanks durch Krall und versuchen möglichst alle Mobs an sich zu binden und so den anderen Tank eins auszuwischen. Denke mir dabei nur, das er gerne auf solche Durlle steht. Und mir hat es Spaß gemacht. Naja werden immer übermütiger und ich pulle einmal zu viele Mobs, wodurch es zum Wipe kommt.

Als wir alle als Geist rein laufen, schreibt plötzlich der andere Krieger, dass man ihn doch bitte tanken lassen sollte.

Da habe ich mal eben mit dem falschen Krieger zu beginn abgeklärt, das cih tanken würde. War mir echt peinlich und leider verliess der Tank dann die Gruppe, bevor ich das klarstellen konnte. Was der wohl alles nettes über mich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noenon (21. April 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Dank dem LFD Tool sind wir recht häufig in Instanzen rein und ich habe dort getankt.



Looking for Dummies? passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarel (21. April 2010)

Ich hab auf den Sieder "komische Casterwaffe, steht auch nicht auf meiner Liste, Einhandschwerter für Heiler gibts eh nicht --> brauch ich nich" auch nur aus Gewohheit Gier gedrückt, und erst realisiert dass er besser als meine damalige Heilerwaffe war, als ich ihn gerade verkaufen wollte. Fail meinerseits, aber ausnahmsweise mal Glück gehabt, hab ihn ja dann doch bekommen. Hat gute Dienste geleistet bis ich den Stritkolben bei Anub in PdK bekommen hab.

Dann hab ich als ich frisch ins Spiel eingestiegen war nach einem Jahr Pause (kurz vor Ulduar hatte ich aufgehört) irgendwie nicht gerafft was für Marken für was gut sind und welches Set wie gut ist, und hab einfach mal meine Triumphmarken umgetauscht, um mir ein T8 Brustteil zu kaufen. Das war zwar besser als mein blaues Teil, aber eben schlechter UND teurer als T9. Aber es war einfach das beste Set-Item was ich gesehen habe bei dem Händler. (Dass die T9 Händler beim Turnier sind hatte mir keiner gesagt, den Ort wo das Turnier ist kannte ich nur als leere Eiswüste...)

Und dann hab ich mit Stufe 80 erst gecheckt dass man auf prismatische Sockel auch was anderes als prismatische Steine setzen kann, und dass diese prismatischen Steine wiederum als ein Stein jeder Sorte gelten...

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. April 2010)

Hab damals in MC Geddon und Shazzrah gleichzeitig gepullt. Jeah.


----------



## Seikyo (23. April 2010)

Ein kleine Hunterlady sollte zu BC Raidzeiten mal den dicken Trash um Karathress in SSC den Tank pullen.... Irreführung an, Mob anvisiert.... Oh Gott!..... Die Irreführung läuft aus und der Mob ist so langsam wenn ich nicht jetzt dann... oh gott ok! Feuer! .... Es herrschte TOTENSTILLE im TS als alle gespannt zusahen wie der Mob an diesen Bossgestirn direkt vorbei lief und sich der Boss nicht rührte... Uff schien ja gut gegangen zu sein! Also alles auf den Mob und plötzlich sah man noch so rote Wörter im Chat und KLATSCHBUMM... lagen alle im dreck ;P hatte sich der Boss also doch gebeten! ..... Mein Gott war mir das peinlich... Vor allem weil unser MT und gleichzeitig Gildenlead sonst immer auf mich zählen konnte und ich ihn jeden aber auch wirklich jeden Mob, Boss oder sonstwas geholt habe ....


----------



## .Strohhut (23. April 2010)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mein größter fauxpas war es mit meinem ersten char, ein mage, bei meinem stab nicht auf seine attribute wie intelligenz zu gucken, sondern auf den schaden den er macht^^



Genau das habe ich auch gemacht.^^

Hab mich dann auch immer geärgert, warum ich keine Schwerter nehmen kann, obwohl die doch so viel mehr Schaden machen.^^
Außerdem habe ich auch bei Rüstungen eben auf die Rüstung und nicht auf die Attribute geachtet.^^


----------



## charly-sue (23. April 2010)

als ich anodazomal lvl 40 war musste ich leider erfahren, dass ich die klassen quest für das rezzen nicht gemacht hab... -.-

grösse fehltritt war als wir in icc waren beim proffessor ich mich total aufs heilen konzentreirt hab und ich nur einen debuff beim 2. tank sah und schwuuup war das monster wieder weg und es gab ein wipe... 
jeder wunderte sich was los war.. dann nach meiner erklärung lautes gelächter im ts (zumglück nur gildenintern xD)


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (25. April 2010)

Mir ist grade etwas recht altes eingefallen.

Mein Vergelterpaladin war der erste Charakter den ich über Level 15 gebracht habe. Nun wollte ich doch einmal in eine richtige Instanz gehen, nicht immer nur Flammenschlund, und
hab mich mal für Burg Schattenfang gemeldet. Vier Leute haben mich mitgenommen, nur leider hatte ich damals noch keine Ahnung wie ich dorthinkomme.
Die anderen sagten mir dass ich nach Eisenschmiede fliegen sollte, leider hatte ich damals den FLugpunkt dort noch nicht und die Tiefenbahn war mir auch unbekannt,
da ich allerdings wusste dass es in der Nähe von Unterstadt ist habe ich mich auf den Weg von Ratschet nach Orgrimmar gemacht und habe zwei Stunden lang
verzweifelt versucht mit dem Zeppelin nach Unterstadt zu fliegen. Leider habe ich nicht gewusst dass man sich nicht auf einem Zeppelin wiederbeleben kann.
Ok, anderer Weg. Wie durch ein Wunder habe ich es in die Pestländer geschafft. Da durchzukommen hatt mich eine weitere Stunde gekostet und als ich endlich da war,
wurde ich aus der Gruppe entfernt. Bis Level 42 ca bin ich weiterhin wenn ich ins Kloster gehen wollte durch die Pestländer gerannt.

Aber die Rezzquest hab ich brav gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boyclar (25. April 2010)

mhh ja fehler sind mir auch schon häufig mit meinem pala passiert in classic, bc und wotlk... die meisten habe ich schon vergessen aber einer war so schlimm den kann man nicht vergessen...

nunja wir waren gerade bei Onyxia und wir hatten sie noch nie down... Onyxia hatte noch 17% hp und wir freuten uns alle im ts das wir sie endlich down bekommen, doch dann passierte es mir! ich klickte auf segen des schutzes auf unseren Main tank und begründete so jetzt bekommt er erstmal keinen schaden mehr... jetzt könnt ihr euch ja denken was die anderen gesagt haben xD 

jap das war einer meiner größten fehler xD


----------



## Phash (25. April 2010)

lvl 70, Kara - der Prinz.

Ich hab mit meiner Tankpaladina gern so rush raids gemacht: 1 Tank, 1-2 Heiler, rest DDs, ging immer super.

Beim Prinz gehts los - alle ziehen aggro, wir wipen ...- beim 2. mal hab ich gesagt, dann lasst mich antanken... (vorher hat niemand aggro gezogen..)




durch langsamen dmg gings dann...

Am Ende fiel mir auf, dass mein Pala-Aggro-Buff weg war.. *lol* Hauptsache ich hab meine DDs zusammengeschissen *g* gott... peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiefa (25. April 2010)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> klar weil soviel stoffsachem mit +beweglichkeit gibt .. ganz sicher ... manche schreiben echt nur des schreibens wegen .. *kopfschüttel*



zwischen 10 und 30 gibt es zum beispiel Bukaniershosen des .... mit zufälliger verzauberung das is stoff und! da kann stärke und beweglichkeit drauf sein daran schonmal gedacht ... *kopfschüttel*  manche flamen nur des flamens wegen....


----------



## Druidiri (25. April 2010)

Ich wusste mit meinem ersten Char (Druide) nicht, dass man seine Rüssi reppen kann und habe mir jedes mal wenn die Alte kaputt war eine neue beim Händler gekauft... -.-' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi122 (25. April 2010)

Joa, also ich hab einfach mal mit meinem ersten char erst im Sumpfland zu ersten mal ein AddOn benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (25. April 2010)

Gestern im Handelschannel waren welche die haben nämlich mit "h" geschrieben, daraufhin ging wieder geflame und so los ^^. Dann hab ich meinen senf dazugegeben, mit dem sprichwort: Wer näHmlich mit "h" schreibt ist dämlich.   Tja ich würde mal sagen da habe ich mich selfowned xD

Achja, btw ich weiss das man es ohne "h" schreibt, nur Multitasking ist nicht so mein Ding.^^


----------



## Schmudli (25. April 2010)

hab da auch so zwei ereignisse auf lager....
als ich mit wow angefangen habe als nachtelf druide, hat mir mein bruder irgendwann mal gezeigt wo er sich grad befindet. und das war sturmwind... für mich war das damals einfach: er war da irgendwie so auf diesem grossen kontinent rechts...
also hab ich mich mal mit dem schiff auf den weg gemacht. schlussendlich war ich in menethil und hab mich mal (als lvl 9 oderso) entschlossen das sumpfland zu durchqueren. zehn meter aus der festung raus und tot war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlussendlich konnt ich mich dann nem lvl 30 hexer anschlissen der auch da lang musste.... war ganz schön stolz auf mich als ich schliesslich in if und dann in sw ankam... aber auch nur so lange bis ich erfahren habe dass es magier gibt die mir ein portal machen können...

und das zweite war im scharlachroten kloster (auch mit dudu). nun aus irgendeinem grund habe ich das need/greed system nicht verstanden (was ja eigentlich nicht so schwer ist) und habe immer so auf gut glück gier oder bedarf gewählt... als dann diese pfeiffe beim hundemeister gedropt ist hab ich halt need gedrückt... hab danach nen längeren vortrag über das würfelsystem erhalten und gut wars. die gruppe hats eigentlich recht locker genommen. viele hätten mich wohl einfach gekickt oderso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (28. April 2010)

naja , hat wohl schon jeder erlebt ^^

PDK ... 

Kurz beovr der Boden bricht und man zu Annub Arak geht ^^

Naja , Boden bricht -> Alle fallen -> DK bufft "Eisige Pfade" -> ALLE TOT -.-* , der Raidleiter ist im Ts Ausgerastet sag ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok , zu recht ^^


----------



## -Migu- (28. April 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> naja , hat wohl schon jeder erlebt ^^
> 
> PDK ...
> 
> ...



Kenn ich leider zu gut... 25er Random-Raid.. flames on hiess es nur xD lol


----------



## Traklar (28. April 2010)

Vor 5 Jahren, das erste Mal WoW gezockt. Beim nem WG-Mitbewohner meiner Schwester. War glaub ich 11 damals. Es war ca. 23 Uhr und ich hab nen Nachtelfen bekommen. Hab dann erstmal gedacht "wow, das ist ja riesig, da kennt sich ja keine Sau aus". Hab dann so bissl gelevelt, bis ca. lvl 10 und bin dann auf ein paar lvl 25-30er getroffen. Die hatten nen Namen unter ihren Namen (ja wusste damals nichts von Gilden) und hab gefragt, was das ist. Als sie dann sagten das wäre ihre Gilde, habe ich gefragt, wo man das kaufen kann^^ und, ob sie mir den Weg dahin zeigen könnten.

War damals echt beschämend, heute würde ich darüber lachen. Wenn mich das einer fragt, dann würde ich ihm wohl alles nett erklären.


----------



## Flexmember (29. April 2010)

Ok wollen wir mal... 

Ich spiele seit Anbeginn WOW(ca 2 Monate nach Release). Ich spiele seit BC und WOTLK intensiver im Raidformat. Sprich ich beschäftige mich viel mit Equip, Theory-Crafting. Ich habe mit meinem Todesritter meinen 2ten 80er mit Juwelenschleifen 450 ausgestattet. (Einmal Allianz Tank-Pala und einmal eben der besagte Todesritter)........

Gestern habe ich herausgefunden, dass es einen "+ Alle Werte Sockelsteinchen" gibt, weil ich mich darüber ärgerte, dass mein "Damage Dealender" Todesritter einen blauen Sockel ausfüllen muss....


----------



## Xtreem (29. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Kenn ich leider zu gut... 25er Random-Raid.. flames on hiess es nur xD lol



bzw: flames on ice xDD~


----------



## DaWenz (29. April 2010)

als ich mit wow angefangen hab zu zocken hab ich ca. die ersten 10 lvl nicht gewusst das man mehr gegenstände bei einem händler verkaufen kann. hab ja immer nur einen freien slot gesehen. daher bin ich für jeden gegenstand zu einem anderen npc gelaufen. da hat das taschenleeren teilweise länger gedauert als 1 lvl aufzusteigen^^


----------



## KingNothing22 (29. April 2010)

ich hab vor kurzem in icc 3 wipes verursacht weil ich mein dk pet auf aggro gestellt hatte...

alle sind schön am essen und trinken, plötzlich springt ein ghul aus der menge auf rotface zu xD

..ich war irgendwie der einzige der gelacht hat xD


----------



## Mümmel1 (3. Mai 2010)

damals mein erster raid als zwergen dd krieger mit schlechtem equip direkt in bwl vor den 2 drachenbossen ...aufjedenfall standen wird da vorm boss einer hat den boss erklärt dann war irgendwie ruhe im ts...dann schreibt mir ein kumpel los greif an!gesagt getan! ^^eine woche später hab ich mich dann beschwert bei den heilern nachdem ich unzählige mal mit meinen  ca 3-4 k leben und ms skillung beim trash tanken in aq 20 gestorben bin aber so lernt man eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (3. Mai 2010)

Als ich frisch 80 war und ich von einem t6 Equippten glaive Schurken geownt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als ich in Nagrand war auf Thron der Elemente (oder so) hat mich eine Eule "taifuned". War mir voll peinlich da ich net mal im stealth war xD


----------



## Asperita (21. Mai 2010)

Ich habe schon viele Fauxpas, vorallem in Classic, hinter mir, aber hier mal etwas, was mir erst letztens passiert ist:
Es ist Dienstag Abend, wir haben einige Versuche an Prof im Hero Mode gestartet, haben uns dann aber doch entschlossen, noch schnell Arthas zu legen.
Wir hauen also ebn den Prof auf Nh um und porten uns zu Arthas hoch, die ersten 2 Trys waren knapp, haben aber dann doch nicht gereicht, beim 3. Try sollte er nun liegen.
Als wir schon einige Prozent von Arthas runtergehauen haben, erscheint eine Grosse blinkende rote Schrift auf meinem Bildschirm : DEFILE ON YOU, blinzelst du dich fix an den Rand, dachte ich mir..
ich drück also auf blinzeln und lege das Defile ordentlich vom Raid weg.. naja Autowalk hat noch den Rest erledigt und ich war weg vom Fenster :<

Zum glück ist dem Raidlead ähnliches passiert und wir konnten im nächsten try sauber legen :>


----------



## stormice (21. Mai 2010)

Haha als ich ganz neu in WoW war und dann das Würfelsystem kam kannte ich den Unterschied zwischen Bedarf und Gier nicht, und dachte es wäre Glückssache mit was man gewinnt so habe ich immer auf Bedarf gemacht xD

Krieger auf Stoff Bedarf ftw XD


----------



## TMSIDR (21. Mai 2010)

erst letzte id wieder einen mit meinem hunter geleistet... random icc10 an einem abend bis sindragosa gekommen und dabei jeweils einmal bei prof,rat und lanathel gewiped, insgesamt mehrere stunden unterwegs gewesen.... und erst als ich wieder in dala war is mir aufgefallen das ich nach dem ersten wipe vergessen hab die aura des volltreffers wieder einzuschalten...
in meiner verteidigung viele monate lang überleben geskillt und erst kürzlich umgespecct... glücklicherweise niemanden aufgefallen, dennoch peinlich


----------



## Palladin (22. Mai 2010)

es gab da mal nen gnom-magier... es war mein erster char... und habe damals erst mit lvl 20 gemerkt, das es nen skill-tree gibt... hmpf...

gut, das war ich zwar net selber, passt hier aber irgendwie rein:

ich lvl 39, kloster gerade durch...
pala: mach mal bitte ein portal nach sw
ich: kann ich nicht
pala: wieso kannst du das nicht? was bist du denn für ein noob??
ich: das kann ich erst mit lvl 40 lernen...
pala: ups sorry ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (22. Mai 2010)

vorhin in einer ini unterwegs^^ setup war dk dk pala hexer mage^^ die dks du kack noob hexer entfluch doch verdammte hacke, dann kam der spruch vom mage^^ VERDAMMTE KACKE SAG NOCH EINMAL HEXER ZU MIR UND ICH VERFLUCH EUCH^^


----------



## Terminsel (22. Mai 2010)

Es war ein mal ein kleiner Paladin, der dachte auf Stufe 25 könne er mit genug Übung auch 60er besiegen, wenn sich die Chance auf PvP ergab.^^

Mit der Gilde im Schattanlabyrinth: mein Kater springt mir plötzlich vor den Rechner, ich erschreck mich und muss wohl aus Versehen die Autorun-Taste an der Maus gedrückt haben. Als ich meinen Kater auf den Boden gesetzt hatte, war der gesamte Gang vor dem Endboss gepullt und der Heiler schon verreckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glücklicherweise warens lockere Leute.

Neulich hatte ich meine ersten Heilversuche. In Azjol'Nerub Hero: Ich heile und heile und heile und wundere mich, warum der Tank immer mehr Leben verliert... na, man sollte den Tank auch im Target haben! ;P


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (23. Mai 2010)

als ich frisch 80 mit meinem dk also frisch wotlk^^ nach naxx bin und bei der großwitwe meinte meine ghularmee beschwören zu müssen und das in einem wipe endete^^ mein gildenmeister hat sich allerdings vor lachen nicht mehr gekriegt^^ das war mein größer upps moment^^


----------



## colll (23. Mai 2010)

es war ein mal ein hexer der 3monate lang auf 70 geraidet hat und dann erst erfaren hat das er wenn er aggro hat seelebrechen kann : - D
oder ganz am anfang von wow dachte ich immer gier geht vor bedarf und habe immer bedarf geklickt bis ich geflamt wurde und man es mir erklärt hat


----------



## Taktur9 (23. Mai 2010)

Mein Fehler war es als ich neu im Spiel war mit 70 Gladi Set teile zu sammeln um hero inis zu gehn das wurde mir damals nämlich so gesagt


----------



## Breakyou (23. Mai 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Mit meinem schurkigen Schurken ist es mir bisher auf dem Weg zur 70 2 mal passiert dass ich in einer Instanz statt Kopfnuss Hinterhalt oder Garrote (wie heißt der auf deutsch?) ausgeführt habe, einmal resultierte es in einem Wipe das andere mal haben alle inklusive mir überlebt. Sauer waren aber beide Gruppen - verständlicherweise *hüstel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darüber könnte ich Bücher schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei mir was es ein Makro mit Taschendiebstahl+Hinterhalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (23. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> darüber könnte ich Bücher schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Au ja das ist echt schlimm, gerade z.B. in Karazhan damals, als man noch CC für die Gruppen brauchte, da musste man auch ab und zu sappen, da wars schlimm wenn du gefailt hast, gerade wenn die Gruppe schon 20 Wipes aufm Buckel hat ;D


----------



## Aitaro (24. Mai 2010)

größter fauxpas? nich wirklich.. aber mal wieder was passiert..

ne freundin spielt auf nem andern realm.. sie hat mich halt gefragt ob ich nicht auch mal da anfangen will usw ^^ .. naja, ok dacht ich mir.. machst halt da mal nen dk.. also fix die starter quests gemacht und abmarsch..

so, nun muss ich dazu sagen.. ich spiel seit 4 jahren horde.. sie spielt ally.. also hab ich mir nen ally dk gemacht..

ab in die scherbenwelt.. naja, lange rede kurzer sinn.. bin gestern 3 mal gestorben weil ich zum quest abgeben immer in den horde stützpunkt gerannt bin.. und hab mich gewundert warum die mich nicht mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

ich hab es mal geschafft in ahn kahet die komplette gruppe zu sprengen.. waren alles nur range dd.. also die 3 mobs vorm endboss gepullt.. die 3 haben alle gleichzeitig ihr schattengeschoß/s/ss? kA xD gecastet.. und da alle lauffaul waren lagen se alle tot am boden x) ..

nexus - anomalus ( der boss mit den rissen ) boss tot -> umgedreht -> autowalk an und wollte mir fix ne kippe drehen.. tja, bin wohl leicht schräg von den plattform gesprungen und in den abgrund gefallen.. das beste daran war aber, die sind mir alle hinterher xD .. sah toll aus.. wie bei den lemmingen xD ..

--

aber was wirklich mal peinlich war..

icc 10er .. wir stehen vorm prof und an dem abend wollte es nich so wirklich klappen.. also schon nen paar whipes gehabt.. raidleitung gibt bekannt, letzter versuch.. nochmal durchgebufft.. alles überprüft (dachte ich jedenfalls >_> ) das go kommt.. ich schnapp mir den prof, der andere tank wird zur bestie ^^ .. nach ca 5sekunden fängt der prof an wie wild durch die dd's zu kloppen.. -> whipe .. im ts ratlosigkeit.. hab doch irreführung und alles bekommen.. naja.. irgenwie hatte ich es wohl geschafft mein aggro siegel wegzuklicken.. kA wie, aber es war weg.. raid abbruch.. aber am nächsten tag lag dann der onkel und wir sind noch bis zu sindy gekommen.. aber die mag uns noch nicht so wirklich vorbei lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steven9797 (24. Mai 2010)

Hab echt lange gebraucht um zu merken das man einen Feral Druide nicht wie einen Paladin spielt.
Ich hab so gespielt : Nahkampf , Mondfeuer und manchmal Sternenfeuer (dachte das ist so etwas wie Exorzismus)


----------



## PumPam (24. Mai 2010)

hab erst auf 80 kapiert was die ganzen abkürzungen ( wtf, ftw, btt etc.) bedeuteten.
nur /w me wusste ich bereits was es  heißt mit 39:-)
irgendwann wurde ihc auch aufgeklärt waru  mich die leute mit den komischen hordenzeichen verprügeln wenn ich mein cOOles allianz zeichen anmache


----------



## Leto1 (24. Mai 2010)

Es war mal ein kleiner lvl 40 Jäger der beim Endboss im Kathedralenabschnitt vom Scharlachroten Kloster sich dachte warum nicht gleich den boss angreifen, da trashkloppen zu langweilig sei. Hab natürlich alle 30 trashmobs auf einmal gepullt und wurde prompt aus der gruppe geworfen *gg*


----------



## WschurkosOlotharW (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habe so einige dinge erlebt ^^ z.b. hab ich erst mit lvl 50 gerafft mit dem schurken wozu die gifte gedacht sind und dan sogar habe ich nur wundgift genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenhawwk (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich das so lese bin ich echt froh dass ich damals ein paar Kumpels hatte die mir die Basics beibrachten. ^^
Trotzdem blieb die eine oder andere Geschichte nicht aus:
Ich hab mal nen 40er Pala der da auf dem tollen Schlachtross saß (damals bekam man sein erstes (blaues) Mount noch mit 40) woher er denn bitte ein Epicmount bekommen hat.
Mir isses auch einmal passiert dass ich in Bota Hero (damals ne recht schwere Ini) statt der nächsten die Übernächste Gruppe angeballert habe und nen wipe versucht hab. Hoppla^^

Aber mein größter Fehltritt war kürlich bei Sindragose HM. Ich war auf Probe bei einer sehr guten Gilde dabei und es ging für mich um einen Stammplatz. Wir habens endlich in Phase 3 geschafft ohne große Verluste und es bestand eine reelle Chace sie doch mal zu legen. Mein Boss-Addon macht "Bing - du hast 4 Stacks vom mystischen Puffer!" (oder wie das heisst). Ich also Richtung Eisblock gewetzt und mich dahinter versteckt. 2 Sek später machts wieder genau das gleich "Bing". Ich denk mir "Jaja, ich habs kapiert, ich steh doch schon hinterm Block." Dummerweise war diese Bing die Warnung dass ich zum Eisblock werde. Der RL sagt "Raven. Raven! RAVEN!!" und ich denk mir immernoch was der eig von mir will. Als ichs dann endlich geschnallt hatte wars natürlich schon zu spät und ich hab den halben Raid mit in den Block genommen -> Wipe. Alle waren sauer auf mich und mir war das so peinlich wie nur was weil ich eig sehr stolz auf mein Movement bin und mir sowas so gut wie nie passiert. Ich mecker meist eher über Leute die das nicht hinbekommen.
Naja, wir haben sie an dem Abend doch noch gelegt und ich bin mittlerweile fester Member in dem Raid.^^

Noch etwas was mir kürzlich mitm Twink pasiert ist:
In Schattenfang ist einer dabei der nackt spielt. Nach der ersten Kurve fragen wir was das soll. Als Antwort kommt "Ich kann mir keine Reppkosten leisten (der Typ hatte zudem noch Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen) und ich werde mal alles wertvolle nehmen dass ich etwas Gold bekomme." -> Kick aus Gruppe und allgemeines Entsetzen beim Rest was sich manche Leute eig denken.^^
Am selben Tag, wieder Schattenfang:
Der Heiler mault mich an ich soll ihm mal was von meiner Rüstung abgeben. Ich war völlig perplex und frage warum (mal abgesehen davon dass eh alles Seelengebunden ist und Realmübergreifend auch nix mit handeln ist). Da sagt der mir in vollem ernst: "Deine Sachen sind ja viel besser als meine und wenn ich heilen soll dann gibste mit jetzt was davon." Oo


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2010)

Mein größter Fauxpas war sowas von EPIC FAIL dafür schähm ich mich noch immer.

Vor 2 Monaten ungefähr ICC25er stehen vor Prof und ich mach Heal fangen an und in der 2en Phase krieg ich zufällig den Second Tank ins Target und hab ihm die Krankheit entfernt >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ergo Monstrosität weg und Wipe. Hab mich in Grund und Boden geschämt.


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Noch etwas was mir kürzlich mitm Twink pasiert ist:
> In Schattenfang ist einer dabei der nackt spielt. Nach der ersten Kurve fragen wir was das soll. Als Antwort kommt "Ich kann mir keine Reppkosten leisten (der Typ hatte zudem noch Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen) und ich werde mal alles wertvolle nehmen dass ich etwas Gold bekomme." -> Kick aus Gruppe und allgemeines Entsetzen beim Rest was sich manche Leute eig denken.^^
> Am selben Tag, wieder Schattenfang:
> Der Heiler mault mich an ich soll ihm mal was von meiner Rüstung abgeben. Ich war völlig perplex und frage warum (mal abgesehen davon dass eh alles Seelengebunden ist und Realmübergreifend auch nix mit handeln ist). Da sagt der mir in vollem ernst: "Deine Sachen sind ja viel besser als meine und wenn ich heilen soll dann gibste mit jetzt was davon." Oo



sowas ist mir gottseidank noch nie passiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leute gibt's....


hatte zwar mehrfach erlebt, dass in low inis einige nicht wissen, was ein tank und was ein heal ist (von den dds), sodass man das nach ein paar mobgruppen erläutern musste, aber danach ging die ini super weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein lustigster fauxpas war, als ich mich mit lvl 10 oder so ständig gewundert hab, warum ich bei den mobs immer sterbe -.- sie waren mehrere level über mir, was dadurch zustande kam, dass ich einfach mal fröhlich die straßen weitergelaufen bin, weil der wald so hübsch war   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ^^ nach mehrmaligem reppen hab ich dann irgendwann frustriert einen vorbeireitenden spieler angeschrieben, ob er weiß, warum ich keinen schaden mach *lach* dieser spieler ist heute noch auf meiner friendslist und wir machen ICC zusammen unsicher   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrayer (22. Juli 2010)

Als ich mit wow anfing und meinen arkanen schusss erlernt habe hab ich gemerkt das der irgendwie keinen dmg macht und hab den direkt aus der leiste geworfen und bis lvl 80 nichtmehr benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schriker (22. Juli 2010)

Mein dümmster Anfängerfehler war mit meinem allerersten Char, nen kleinen level 20 Pala. Ich wollte nach Darnassus, also stand ich da an der Dunkelküste, schau auf meine Karte und seh dass Die Stadt auf einer Insel ist. Nichtsahnend wie ich war begab ich mich nach Norden, von da an bin ich einfach losgeschwommen in Richtung Darnassus. 
Ende der Geschichte, ich musste mich am Geistheiler in Darnassus wiederbeleben, aber immerhin war ich in der Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (25. Juli 2010)

Haha also meiner war vor ca nem Monat. 
Der Schauplatz: ICC 10, wir stehen gesammelt vor Fauldarm. Ich wurde schon den ganzen Raid über TS von meinen Gildies freundschaftlich gemobbt. Es wurde überall gelacht, gewitzelt, wie es halt so ist im Gildenraid.^^ Grade geht es um Failbobs und Movementkrüppel. 
Während ich meine kleine Felia auf ihren Platz im Rangecamp bewege: "Haha jaja wir Hunter sind ja eh die größten Failbobs. xD Aber mir is sowas noch nie...." ---- SSSSSTTTTTTT Ich sehe wie mein treuer Wolf Angelo plötzlich losrennt, genau auf Fauldarm zu. Panisch versuchte ich ihn noch zu stoppen doch zu spät.... Petpull--->keiner ist vorbereitet, geschweige den vorgewarnt (vllt konnten sie mein leise gefluchtes "scheiße" nicht so hören. xD)---> Wipe. xD
"Oh hehe upsa. Ich hatte mein Pet noch vom Gunship auf Aggro gehabt, hihi.  "
Das Ende vom Lied: Ich kann mit meinen Gildies in keinen Raid mehr gehen, ohne dass nicht mindestens einmal der Kommentar fällt: "Na Feli, haste dein kleines Wölfchen auch gut an der Leine? xD" ""

Edit schreit mir grad zu, dass wir erst vor Fauldarm stehen und mein Pet dann zu Modermiene rennt. Nein nein so kann das ja nicht sein. xD


----------



## Furuba (25. Juli 2010)

Mein größter Fauxpas war auf Level 80 vor circa 2 oder 3 Wochen. Als dem ich bemerkte das man alle Stine in jeden beliebigen Sockel packen kann. Sooo dummm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder was auch geil war...Bei Sauerfang im 10er...fast alle zum ersten mal dabei bis auf 2 oder 3 Leuten, ich kannte den Boss schon. Pala und Ich Healen...er Tanks ich die Gruppe...die bekomms Mal...am anfang alles gut. Sauerfang noch ca. 1Mio HP. Ich sterbe...naja kann passierenund was mach ich? Ich ankhe erstmal ist ja nicht schlimm aber in dem Zeitpunkt als Blutnova kommt und ich fall wieder um und da hatte er wieder einiges an Leben^^


----------



## Warcus (26. Juli 2010)

Mich hat mal wieder eines der 5-Zeilen-Makros einer "wichtigen" Gilde gestört. (Mein Realm ist Zuluhed...)

Da hieß es: "Bewirb Dich blahblub usw" und dazu dann der link:
xyz.zuluh*ed*.de.

Ich schreibe in den Chat: "Wenn Ihr schon so wichtige Makros erstellt, lernt erst mal schreiben, Kinder. Es heißt natürlich Zuluh*ead*!".

Dann kam nur gelächter im Chat und ich wunderte mich..... dann habe ich gesehen, dass mein Realm ja tatsächlich Zuluh*ed* heißt! Und ich Noob habe das 4 Jahre nicht gesehen.... Oh Mann, war das peinlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juli 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> SSSSSTTTTTTT Ich sehe wie mein treuer Wolf Angelo plötzlich losrennt, genau auf Modermiene zu. Panisch versuchte ich ihn noch zu stoppen doch zu spät.... Petpull--->keiner ist vorbereitet, geschweige den vorgewarnt (vllt konnten sie mein leise gefluchtes "scheiße" nicht so hören. xD)---> Wipe. xD


Sowas ähnliches ist gestern unsrem Lieblings-Hexer (den wir auch immer schön auf die Schippe nehmen^^) passiert. Alle im Gang hinterm Blutrat (25) hoch zur Königin, Trash steht noch. Einige sind vor den Tanks da und stellen sich in (ihrer Meinung nach) ausreichendem Abstand auf. Plötzlich hört man den Hexer fluchen und schon stürmen die Mobs in den Raid... und etliche kamen gerade erst an, so dass alle vollkommen unvorbereitet waren. Er beteuerte zwar mehrfach dass er sein Pet NIE auf agressiv stelle und sich das nicht erklären könne, aber nichtsdestotrotz war seinem Dämon wohl langweilig und er war frisch fröhlich die Mobs gestürmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer die Mobs vor Lanathel kennt weiß, dass ungeplantes pullen dort zwangsläufig zum wipe führt.

Gab dann als Strafe 50 Minus-DKP, half alles bitten nix.^^


----------



## Karli1994 (26. Juli 2010)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hättest nur zum nächsten gasthaus laufen müssen und es zu deinen heimatort machen müsen dann hättest du einen neuen bekommen das steht nämlich in der anleitung für wow ich hab das selber erst nachgelesen als ich mir nen dk aufgemacht habe und mich gewundert habe nach dem ich das startgebiet durch hatte das der keinen ruhestein hatte


----------



## Zakkuri (26. Juli 2010)

Als ich mit WoW anfing,

frisch LvL 10 erreicht und gemerkt oh ein talentpunkt und dann bekam ich panik das man von lvl 1 an skillen konnte und ich dachte das man nur über die level spanne hin den punkt verteilen kann^^ hab mir deswegen extra neue chars erstellt bis ichs kapiert habe xD


----------



## lordtheseiko (26. Juli 2010)

Leto1 schrieb:


> Es war mal ein kleiner lvl 40 Jäger der beim Endboss im Kathedralenabschnitt vom Scharlachroten Kloster sich dachte warum nicht gleich den boss angreifen, da trashkloppen zu langweilig sei. Hab natürlich alle 30 trashmobs auf einmal gepullt und wurde prompt aus der gruppe geworfen *gg*





da kommen erinnerungen hoch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stahlhand (26. Juli 2010)

nicht mehr erster, aber neuster fehler. 
25er icc random raid. 
wir legen modermine. 
das caster trinket droppt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 juhuuu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pm fängt an loot zu verteilen. trinket als letztes. 
ich wispher mit gildem mate über den random raid und die spinner im ts und vergesse ganz auf das ding zu rollen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asharak (26. Juli 2010)

Damals als kleine Prist angefangen und nicht gerafft, das man überhaupt skillen konnte. Immer schön über die neuen Zauber gefreut.
Ich glaube es war "schon" HdW, als ich nach meiner Skillung gefragt wurde, weil ich kaum mit dem Heal nachkam. Skillung? Was? 

Lautes Gelächter..... naja, an diesem Tag bin ich stolzer Holyprist geworden.^^


----------



## Kartonics (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

was sind eure peinlichsten momente in wow?




Meiner war als ich Höllenfeuerbollwerk war und Höllenhäscher gedroppt ist (dudu hats bekommen) und ich wußte nicht , dass dudus das tragen können 


und habe den so übelst geflamed xD


----------



## Shaila (9. Oktober 2010)

Als ich das erste Mal Irreführung einsetzen sollte.....und es den Heiler traf.


----------



## Kremlin (9. Oktober 2010)

mein peinlichster moment war, als ich mit meinen 3.5k gs tatsächlich versucht habe, eine ICC 25 gruppe zu finden.


----------



## Amraam (9. Oktober 2010)

mein peinlichster moment in WoW...

gab eigentlich mehrere

hatte -5 ausdauer , wusste nicht woher.

Gilde genervt, Handelschannel befragt, keiner wusste warum, da ich ja auch kein debuff hatte.

GM genervt.

Anschliesend rausgefunden, das mein umhang -5 ausdauer gab.



2ter fail:

Raidleiter erklärt wie der boss gelegt werden soll.
Wache mitten in der erklärung -> charge auf den boss.


----------



## rocktas (9. Oktober 2010)

mein peinlichster moment war kürzlich icc10 wipe beim rat ich werde rausgenommen! nur wurde ich in 3 jahren wow noch NIE rausgenommen und kannte das auch nicht. hab mich dan lautstark im TS beschwert was das den fürn sch*** ist und woher das kommt! war mir dann sehr peinlich als ich aufgeklärt wurde


----------



## TippEx95 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte als Anfänger so meine Probleme mit dem Skillen und Fähigkeitenlernen.
Meine erste schlaue Idee war mir meine Skillpunkte aufzuheben, damit ich später coolere Fähigkeiten damit lernen kann, dazu kam noch dass ich irgendwo gelesen hatte dass man die nicht wieder rückgängig machen kann also alle bis so ca. Level 20 schön aufgehoben, dann wurde ich aufgeklärt. Ähnliche Probleme beim lernen von Fähigkeiten: Da am Anfang ja das Gold sehr knapp ist hab ich angfangen nurnoch die Fähigkeiten zu lernen die ich für supertoll und nützlich hielt.


----------



## SonneBlock (9. Oktober 2010)

Es ist nicht allzu lange her, da sich nen junger Mann mit den besten Absichten bei Buffed registriert und wurde nur wenige Tage danach eines besseren belehrt.

Nein, das ist keine Ironie.


----------



## KickX (9. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte damals die quest bei der queen machen für schattengram.als wir dann 5xgewipet sind haben wirs dann sein lassn und ich bemerkte zum ende hin das ich noch nicht einmal schattenschneide angelegt hatte und immer mit den 2kolben vom rat auf die alte geprügelt hatteXD man gut das wir die nicht gelegt haben.ka was ich meinem raidleader geantwortet hätte,wenn der mich gefragt hätte...na hast die quest geschafft und ich zu ihm sagen hätte müssen...nö hab vergessen die verdammte axt anzulegen.ich glaube der hätte mich hochkannt ausm raid gekickt für die dummheit.das wa ein recht peinlicher moment für mich selber.man gut das es niemand bemerkt hatte.


----------



## Crush351 (9. Oktober 2010)

/tschüss zu nen netten Gnom zu machen-.-

Ort: Vor Sw
Mitspieler: B11 Priest (80), Mensch Dk (80), Gnom Hexer (9) und ich, Untoter Hexer (80)...

Wir haben ein bissl allys beim Duell geärgert. Dann war Stille.
dann kam ein kleiner Gnom her und hat uns zugewunken und andere nette Sachen.
5Min später.
Wir beide casten Rs, ich brech nochmal ab um den Gnom Tschüss zu sagen. Caste wieder Rs...kurz vorm beenden wurde ich vom Dk gekillt-.-


----------



## immortal15 (9. Oktober 2010)

erst nach 4 jahren wow kapiert wie scheiße das spiel ist...........


----------



## Braamséry (9. Oktober 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> ---- SSSSSTTTTTTT Ich sehe wie mein treuer Wolf Angelo plötzlich losrennt, genau auf Modermiene zu. Panisch versuchte ich ihn noch zu stoppen doch zu spät.... Petpull--->keiner ist vorbereitet, geschweige den vorgewarnt (vllt konnten sie mein leise gefluchtes "scheiße" nicht so hören. xD)---> Wipe. xD



Kann mich gut dran erinnern, dass ich das mal bei Flickwerk hatte.

In meinem UI war zu der Zeit mein Bufffood direkt unter dem aggressiv vom Pet. 
Ich halb brainafk mich hinsetzen wollend sehe nur, dass ich mich komischerweise nicht hinsetze. Also nochmal geklickt und gut. Als einer noch afk war gabs nochmal ne ganz kurze pinkelpuase und ich afk. Als ich wiederkam wurd ich angemault, dass mein pet auf aggressiv war. 
Ich voller verwunderund, weil ich es ja nicht bemerkt hatte sehe dann, dass es wirklich auf aggressiv war und mit flicki im schleptau den raid zerpflückt hat


----------



## R4PO (9. Oktober 2010)

Vor 2 Jahren. Mein erster Char:
Mensch-Schurke: Immer nur auf Ausdauer geachtet, dass ich genug leben habe. I.wann auf Level 20-30 wurde ich gefragt, warum ich mehr leben habe wie der Tank-Druide xD

Mit meinem Hunter: Erstes mal Ony gegangen, vor Ony direkt auf noch die 3-4 Leute gewartet, bis die da sind (Waren nur unwichtige DD´s). Hin und her gesprungen und PLUMPS runtergefallen... Alle Minidrachen gepullt (natürlich totstellen genützt) => Kompletter WIPE! => Rausschmiss aus Grp + Gilde xD

Mit meinem Pala: Erstes mal, als ich Bubble hatte (kp welches Level das ist^^). Erste Ini, und der Heal war nich so stark. Beim Endboss dann, hats i.wie nicht gereicht. Bubbel angeschmissen => Aggro verloren und Wipe... Nunja. die waren zwar nicht erfreut, aber mit einem Aus der Grp hab ich immer noch Kontakt 

Mfg
R4PO


----------



## Hordewikinger (9. Oktober 2010)

nun ja ich habe immer wieder den gleichen fauxpas (ich hasse französisch eigentlich xD) und zwar wenns quests gibt wo ich erst mit wem glei neben mir quatschen muss vergess ich das immer, stürme los und wunder mich warum die quest nich zählt xD


----------



## MoK (9. Oktober 2010)

mein erster pala only run zu classic zeiten nach maraudon.. sehr lustig


----------



## Tereos (9. Oktober 2010)

zu classic zeiten mein erster char. war nen undead warri und ich habe hauptsächlich darauf geachtet das auf meiner rüssi wille drauf war wegen dem life regg. echt peinlich


----------



## Legendary (9. Oktober 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> erst nach 4 jahren wow kapiert wie scheiße das spiel ist...........



Dann verzieh dich doch endlich!


----------



## Kuisito (9. Oktober 2010)

Mein peinlichster Moment?

Als ich dachte das man Intelligenz & willenskraft als Krieger braucht, damit man besser Taktiken in Instanzen planen kann :>

Dann, als ich am ersten Tag versuchte, das Icon vom Heldenhaften Stoss in mein Pfeilslot meiner Charakteransicht zu packen.

Dann, als ich herausgefunden habe, das man Gold braucht. (Ich hab mich damals gefreut, wo ich 1g hatte. Damals war es noch was wert)

Dann, als ich herausgefunden habe, das man Berufe braucht. 

Dann, als ich dachte das, das Icon auf der Minimap ein Quest-Mob ist, und ich einen GM angeschrieben habe was es sein soll. Antwort: Kupfererz.

Dann, wo ich immer mit einer 2-Hand waffe getankt habe.

Das alles ist jetzt 5 Jahre her :>

so long


----------



## Newaera (9. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hab mit meinem Hexer mal ziemlichen Mist gebaut,den ich in einer kurzen Geschichte zusammengefasst habe.Viel Spaß beim lesen



einst im sonnigen berg hyjal standen 25 helden der horde vor dem bösewicht schlechthin,archimonde,und machten sich bereit in den kampf zu ziehen.ein kleiner aber keineswegs leiser hexenmeister namens lokany sprang aufgeregt durch die gegend und drängte auf den befehl loslegen zu können.der kampf begann und das unheil nahm seinen lauf.lokany tat das was er am besten konnte,er machte keinen schaden.durch das ts schrillten komische geräusche und das geschrei nach "mach endlich schaden lokany" wurde immer lauter.lokany entschloss sich mal zu versuchen schaden zu machen,es sah sehr gut aus und sein output wuchs von sekunde zu sekunde,doch plötzlich war es soweit,archimonde setzte zur windböe an und einige recken wurden in die luft geschleudert,unter ihnen auch lokany."leute denkt dran,benutzt eure träne" war noch zu hören,dann plötzlich stille im ts,ein lauter schrei kam auf,es war lokany : "meine träne klemmt,ich kann nichts machen,sie funktioniert einfach nicht!"..die windböe endete,lokany klatschte auf dem boden auf und seine lebenspunkte waren gleich 0.im raid kam gelächter auf was wohl geschehen war,verdutzte gesichter müssen sich jenseits der monitore breit gemacht haben als sie sein geschrei hörten.lokany durfte den kampf als leiche verfolgen,seinen kameraden nicht mehr helfen.der boss fiel doch die aufrur um den fail der jahrhunderts endete keineswegs."was hast du nur gemacht lokany?".."ich weis es nicht"erwiederte er..der loot wurde verteilt,t6kopf für den hexenmeister,lokany freute sich denn es war sein loot,kein anderer hexer konnte ihn mehr gebrauchen.doch dann kam es hart auf hart,"so leid es mir tut aber lokany du hast es nicht verdient für deine dummheit belohnt zu werden"-sprach der raidleiter im ts.ein paladin der horde sprach er würde den kopf für seine sammlung mitnehmen,er bekam ihn.lokany war enttäuscht doch zugleich machte er sich gedanken,was ist nur passiert,dachte er sich.der raid löste sich auf und lokany machte sich wieder an seine eigentlichen aufgaben,in og rumstehen und leute nerven.in seinem kopf immer wieder der gedanke "fail des jahrhunderts"..plötzlich fiel es ihm ein,er war nach dem 2nd try kurz aus der instanz gegangen um sich in hdz2 neue seelensplitter zu farmen und hatte bei seiner rückkehr vergessen sich eine neue träne zu besorgen.er schwor sich niemandem von seinem fehler zu erzählen doch es wäre nicht aegwynn und ein raid von s**** gewesen wenn nicht innerhalb kürzester zeit jeder auf dem server von der geschichte hörte.die handelschannel der hauptstätte,die gildenchannel und selbst die "xchar"-shoutbox war voll mit den geschichten des hexenmeisters dessen träne versagte,ein neuer star war geboren,jedoch keiner der was erreicht hatte,sondern einer der versagt hatte.der"god of fail" war geboren..loWkany..


Lg Newaera [/font]


----------



## Draisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Als ich das erste mal Naxx war und Flickwerk angegriffen hatte, weil ich dachte das wär nen großer Trash


----------



## Izara (9. Oktober 2010)

Einer der sicherlich vielen peinlichen Momente war, als ich meine Aufregung vorm ersten ICC Run loswerden wollte und eifrig geangelt hab - soll ja die Langeweile steigern ^^ Dummerweise hab ich die dann nach dem Port nach ICC vergessen abzulegen und ein Heiler hat mich beim 2. Boss oder so mal freundlich per Whisper drauf hingewiesen XD Ich hoffe, das hat sonst niemand gemerkt, aber witzig wars schon, dass man scheinbar ICC auch mit Angel packen kann (damals 5% Buff) *lach* Gott sei dank war ich nicht der Tank


----------



## Windschreiter (9. Oktober 2010)

kommz schrieb:


> Einer aus unsrer alten Gilde ist als lvl 20 Krieger noch mit Stoffsachen rumgerannt, weil er meinte sie schauen schöner aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




epic

Spiel erst 3 Monate und dachte bis vor eine Woche dass Hunter mit Fokus und nicht mit Mana arbeiten


----------



## Vågor1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Windschreiter schrieb:


> Spiel erst 3 Monate und dachte bis vor eine Woche dass Hunter mit Fokus und nicht mit Mana arbeiten



Nun, wenn du bis Mittwoch Geduld hast, dann wird das auch so sein  4.0.1 inc^^


----------



## Shihana (9. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich hab am WoW so angefangen dass mir n Kumpel, der wollte dass ich anfang damit, meinen Char durch RAF auf 60 geschenkt hat und ich dann ab da gelvlt hab
Und irgendwann als ich mit 76 oder 77 dann mal FdS war mit n paar anderen Leuten (Hab bis dahin nie irgendwelche Dungeons oder so gemacht, Grp Quests halt allein) hat jemand MICH, den Schaden austeilenden Pala doch wirklich wer gefragt ob ich ihn wiederbeleben könne
Naja erstmal doof aus der Wäsche geschaut, dachte das könnten nur Heiler, Google befragt, und dann direkt ab nach Silbermond xD


----------



## Tokenlord (10. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm *nachdenk*

Ich denke das war bei meinem ersten Char. Einem Krieger zu Classiczeiten.

Wie das mit den Skillpunkten ablief hab ich schnell verstanden. Ich hab auf Furor geskillt.
Dementsprechend ging ich davon aus, dass ich auch nur Furorfähigkeiten brauche.

Folglich habe ich beim Trainer bis >lvl40 nur Fähigkeiten in der Rubrik Furor gelernt.
hat ganz schön geld gespart ;D


----------



## Killding (10. Oktober 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Ich hab früher gedacht dass mit "DD" Dudu gemeint ist. Ziemlich peinlich :$[/font]


----------



## Kodarrin (10. Oktober 2010)

Es war einmal ein Magier der gerade frisch mit Wow und somit auch seinem ersten mmoprg angefangen hat.
Als er dann ein paar level geschafft hatte, entschied er sich erstmal, von Beruf Schneider und Verzauberer zu werden. Schön und gut. Schneidern klappt toll, man kann sich sachen aus Leinenstoff herstellen und die dann anziehen oder verkaufen....hah das hat er schnell kapiert.
Aber Verzaubern......hmmm Seltsamer Staub......wo krieg ich das jetzt her?
Ich erstmal ne Stunde lang in den Channels gefragt woher ich Seltsamen Staub bekomme, keine Antwort. Also hab ich Verzaubern halt auf skill 1 gelassen. (Hab zwar gemerkt dass ich einen skill "entzaubern" bekommen habe, dachte aber der wäre dazu da, einfach gegenstände zu löschen)

Selbiger Magier hat sich auch während des levelns im AH immer wieder nach der besten Rüstung für sein aktuelles level umgesehen (leider hatte er von Stats wenig ahnung und dachte sich "hoher Rüstungswert, da müssen die anderen attribute auch besser sein")

Außerdem hab ich bis lvl 50 schön aufgepasst, dass immer gleich viele skillpunkte in Feuer und Frost zu stecken, denn meine strategie war: festfrieren und dann verbrennen
als ich dann mal versucht habe erstmal alle punkte in frost zu stecken und mein magier dann plötzlich im vergleich zu vorher abging wie die lutzi, hab ich mich natürlich erstmal gefreut wien schneekönig.

Gab auch natürlich andere Missgeschicke wie z.B als ich mal bei meinem Pala ausversehen die bindings von segen der rettung und reinigung des glaubens vertauscht habe und dann aus irgendwelchen mysteriösen gründen der MT die aggro nicht mehr halten konnte^^


----------



## Jakobh (10. Oktober 2010)

Als ich vor 4 Jahren angefangen habe, kam ein peinlicher Fehler nach dem anderen.

Z.B. als ich mich das erste Mal beim Geisheiler wiederbelebt habe, woraufich mein Schwert wechseln musste (anderes war Rot). Anschließend lief zurück nach Auberdine (ca. von der Bärenhöhle)  weil ich dachte es liegt an meinem Schwert, dass ich keinen Schaden mache. Bin am Rückweg nicht nur einmal gestorben und ein paar die mit mir in einer Gruppe waren (aber sich auch nicht wirklich auskannten) regten sich schon auf. Ein paar Tage später lernte ich den Sterbemalus kennen.^^

Zur Bc Zeit habe ich mit meinem Krieger ´von Schutz auf Fuor gewechselt und hab das dummerweise vergessen.
Am nächsten Tag stehe ich mit Fuorskillung und Off EQ in BW Hero und wundere mich warum ich so viel Schaden fresse.
Als es einer aus der Gruppe bemerkt hat hätte ich mich am liebsten unterm Tisch verkrochen xD.

Seit WotLK werde ich von solchen kleineren Fehlern weitgehend verschont.
Man lernt halt doch mit der Zeit


----------



## Shihana (10. Oktober 2010)

Kodarrin schrieb:


> festfrieren und dann verbrennen


----------



## plastic (10. Oktober 2010)

ich bin mit dem mondfest in wow eingestiegen, was ich auch machen wollte, bin auch irgendwie hingekommen, aber der weg dorthin war mit sicher 30 mal sterben verbunden. bei den mobs nur fragezeichen als level, ich dacht mir, entweder es kommt wer, der macht sie weg oder es läuft wer vor und zieht aggro, dann kann ich hinten nach, ging gut, bis die mobs das interessen an demjenigen verloren hatte,retour liefen, fröhlich auf mich zu sind und mich wieder umgenutsd haben. jo, was machste? wieder den ganzen weg vom friedhof zum körper, in den tunnel rein, ein paar meter weiter laufen, wiederbelebt und vom nächsten mob umgehauen worden. doch gibts keinen andren weg dahin, ich musste da durch. okay, wieder friedhof->körper->+10 meter mehr -> wieder gestorben, friedhof->körper->+10 meter mehr -> gestorben,das ging ne gute weile so, dann war ich endlich durch den tunnel, und alles war mehr oder minder umsonst, weil ich noch zu klein war um alles vom fest machen zu können. ich hab mich dann enttäuscht wieder zurückporten lassen. im nachhinein betrachtet, kann ich darüber heut noch schmunzel^^
das ist so das prägenste gewesen, hin und wieder werd ich auch schon mal nen wipe verursacht haben das ist klar, zb letztens, meine maus ging nicht, egal hab ne alte auch aber ohne seitentasten(nur ist dort mein hotkey fürs ts), neuen hotkey eingestellt, welchen knopf brauchste nie? hm... logo die num taste vom num-pad. ging auch lange gut bist wir vorm boss standen und ich was gesagt, und vergessen hatte ein 2. mal auf num zu drücken. ich hörte nur ein :gepullt! durch die menge rauschen, sah mich um und stand auch schon direkt im boss^^ schlimm wars aber ned, ging ja um keinen stammplatz(den hab ich eh^^)


----------



## xBluDBaBYx (10. Oktober 2010)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Hexer der Ausdauer sammelnd und Schattenblitz spammend durch die Welt von Warcraft marschierte D...so ca auf lvl 40 hab ich dann nen anderen Lock gesehen der seinen Leerwandler tanken lies und den Gegner dann zudottete..da hab ich mir meine fähigkeiten nochmal genauer angeschaut xD


----------



## Todbringer93 (10. Oktober 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Hmmm *nachdenk*
> 
> Ich denke das war bei meinem ersten Char. Einem Krieger zu Classiczeiten.
> 
> ...





EXAKT dasselbe wars bei mir auch
Nur das das Wort "Classiczeiten" durch "Release von BC(oder so ähnlich) geändert werden muss.^^


----------



## Amraam (10. Oktober 2010)

R4PO schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren. Mein erster Char:
> Mensch-Schurke: Immer nur auf Ausdauer geachtet, dass ich genug leben habe. I.wann auf Level 20-30 wurde ich gefragt, warum ich mehr leben habe wie der Tank-Druide xD
> 
> Mit meinem Hunter: Erstes mal Ony gegangen, vor Ony direkt auf noch die 3-4 Leute gewartet, bis die da sind (Waren nur unwichtige DD´s). Hin und her gesprungen und PLUMPS runtergefallen... Alle Minidrachen gepullt (natürlich totstellen genützt) => Kompletter WIPE! => Rausschmiss aus Grp + Gilde xD
> ...



mehr life wie der tank 

das hab ich im BC-content auch geschaft (nether-stoff-set lässt grüssen)


zum thema EQ fail: als levelnder Hexer auf Inteligenz gesetzt....


----------



## Noxmel (12. Oktober 2010)

Huhu!

Ganz am Anfang des Spiels hatte ich Angst, zu sterben, weil ich dachte, ich müsste dann wieder ganz von vorne anfangen^^
Dann natürlich alles, was so mit Ausrüstung hat. Ich glaube, mein Jäger hat alles getragen, was ging. 

Dann noch ein schöner Fauxpas letzten Sonntag, den man lernt ja immer dazu. Ich bin mit meinem DK-Tank gerade bei der Questreihe für Schattengram. Im Moment ist die Prof-Quest dran. Leider habe ich mich nicht wirklich erkundet. Da mit genug aufgesaugter Suppe ja die Questaktion möglich wird, wollte ich das einfach mal ausprobieren. Dadurch konnte ich natürlich den Blob nicht mehr verlangsamen, war selbst erschroken, und dann gab es einen Wipe. Ist natürlich nie schön, das Schicksal von 24 Leuten zu besiegeln, aber lustig war es trotzdem. Solche Sachen gehören halt dazu, wenn sie nicht all zu häufig auftreten^^


----------



## Linknatix (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab als Paladin beim Stallmeister die Plätze gekauft, habe gedacht das wäre die Bank


----------



## b1gg3r (12. Oktober 2010)

als ich angefangen hab einen b11 schurken zu lvlen und ich dann vor silbermond stand, und ich mir so dachte "boah das is also die erste ini die ich als blutelfe bestreiten muss". ^^

dachte jede hauptstadt hat so eine ini wie in OG zb Ragefire.

als ich dann ingame einen freund whipserte ob er mit mir da rein geht, kam nur ein dickes lol zurück und er erklärte mir dann das, dass nur die hauptstade der b11 ist. ich bin vom stuhl gefallen vor lauter lachen. xDD 

ein hab ich noch, ist zwar nicht mir passiert aber einen freund von mir der mit einem anderen freund zum  zock begann.

also er spielt ein ud krieger und der andere eine b11 jäger, der krieger hat sich aber nur das classic wow gekauft und der andere hat ja schon bc.

so dann macht sich mein freund mit +/- lvl 17 auf zu ihm nahc silbermond wusste aber nicht das es ein portal gibt, sondern er ist zu fuss los quer durch die pestländer als er nach geschalgen 2-3std durch sterben dort war, kam die meldung das er erst burning cursade installieren muss um dort hin zu kommen.


----------



## kinziggangster (12. Oktober 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Ich hab früher gedacht dass mit "DD" Dudu gemeint ist. Ziemlich peinlich :$



ging mir auch so, dann hat mich jemand gefragt welche klasse wir denn für die ini bräuchten und ich dann so "na dd eben" er musste mich erst aufklären das mages auch dds sind  btw wars noch zu tbc zeiten *schwärm*


----------



## Unholey (12. Oktober 2010)

Es war einmal ein kleiner trolljäger, der sich wunderte warum er "kriegsbärchen" nicht als PET haben konnte und dann Panik bekam, als ihn der Bär anschrieb und fragte: "du hast Spaß?". Der Dudu fands ned so lustig.


----------



## Bellethoas (12. Oktober 2010)

Mein grösster Klops war als ich ca mit Level 10 als Nachtelf Hunter das erste mal durch Darnassus gestreift bin.
Von Natur aus neugierig bin ich immer auf der Suche nach alternativen Wegen und versteckten Winkeln.
Ich also dort wo die Wasserfälle runter ins Meer stürzen rumgeturnt und natürlich auch prompt runtergefallen.
Gab als Belohnung erstmal : Wie tief kann man fallen, da ich auf einem Ast glandet bin.
Ich :" super und wie komm ich hier weg?"
Also erstmal was gefuttert um wieder zu Kräften zu kommen und weiter runtergehopst in der Hoffnung das es irgendwo weitergeht.
Unten angekommen nix als Wasser und Steilküste ( da wusste ich noch nicht das Teldrassil ja eigentlich ein Baum ist).
Also immer an der Küste langschwimmen.
Natürlich im Uhrzeigersinn.
Damit habe ich ungelogen eine ganze Nacht verbracht, immer schön jede Landzunge rein und soweit hochgeklettert wie geht, um doch festzustellen :Sackgasse.
Ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie ich mich gefreut habe als irgendwann so um vier Uhr morgens rum Ruth'theran in Sicht kam.
Wär ich andersrum geschwommen hät ich wohl nur ne Stunde gebraucht, schauts euch mal auf der Karte an :-)


----------



## schäubli (12. Oktober 2010)

Bellethoas schrieb:


> Mein grösster Klops war als ich ca mit Level 10 als Nachtelf Hunter das erste mal durch Darnassus gestreift bin.
> Von Natur aus neugierig bin ich immer auf der Suche nach alternativen Wegen und versteckten Winkeln.
> Ich also dort wo die Wasserfälle runter ins Meer stürzen rumgeturnt und natürlich auch prompt runtergefallen.
> Gab als Belohnung erstmal : Wie tief kann man fallen, da ich auf einem Ast glandet bin.
> ...


das machte wow für mich aus
man war so unerfahren das man sich über jeden doch so kleinen erfolg freute


----------



## Andvare (12. Oktober 2010)

meiner war es immer wieder von vorne anzufangen ohne end content gesehen zu haben
ein alter spielgefährte von mir hat damals mit seinem lvl 40 schurken erst die combopunkt anzeige entdeckt ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> das machte wow für mich aus
> man war so unerfahren das man sich über jeden doch so kleinen erfolg freute




so ist das
und nix anderes
das war schon geil, wäre gerne wieder ein noob


----------



## Flowersun (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich wusste net dass man gleichzeitig essen und trinken kann.....  

Bis mich ein freundlicher Tipp des Tages drauf hingewiesen hat


----------



## Chirogue (12. Oktober 2010)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Bin von Teldrasil runter gesprungen und war Tot. Bin dann mit meinem Geist hinterher, wiederbelebt und sicher ne halbe Stunde um die Insel rumgelaufen bis zum Hafen. Sowas wie Wiederbeleben am Geistheiler kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich meinen Ruhestein aus Platzgründen weggeworfen und musste nen GM fragen, wo ich nen neuen herbekomme. Nen Freund (Er hat mit mir angefangen WoW zu spielen) hat mir geraten den Char zu löschen und einen neuen zu erstellen damit ich den Ruhestein wieder habe.






sau gut ey..


----------



## xx-elf (12. Oktober 2010)

Mein Größter Fauxpass war folgender:

Als ich eine Raidgruppe für Icc 25 baute und einen grün, blau equipter Magier mich fragt, ob er und ein paar seiner Freunde nicht mitkommen könnten. 

Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt schon einige unfreundliche und extrem nervige Spieler abgewiesen und war dementsprechend schon leicht gereizt und habe ihm dann doch recht deutlich klar gemacht, dass mir solche Nervensägen wie ihn am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen und er sich trollen soll.

*Ziemlich deutlich im /s Chat. 

*
1. Der Spieler den ich abgewiesen habe war der Twink eines neuen Gildenmitglieds.

2. Hätte ich ihn ausreden lassen, hätte ich mitbekommen, dass sein frischer 80er Twink vor mir steht und er mit einem gut equipten anderen Char mitwollte.

3. Er verließ ziemlich wütend die Gilde, nicht ohne noch ein paar denkwürdige Worte in den Gildenchat und auf unsere Website zu schreiben.

4. Kurz darauf verließen 4 seiner Freunde (ebenfalls Neue) die Gilde.

5. Durch diese Aktion fehlten uns am Raidabend 5 Leute für den Stammraid, der dadurch ausfallen musste.

6. Durch seine netten Abschiedsworte war der Schuldige ( Ich  ) schnell gefunden. 

7. Seitdem werden alle Neulinge vor mir gewarnt. Einer unser Gildenoffiziere war sogar ernsthaft der Meinung wir müssten mich in das Sucheprofil unserer Gilde schreiben (wurde Gott sei dank nicht umgesetzt).

8. Mir war das Ganze einfach nur Wahnsinnig Peinlich


----------



## Sir Monty (12. Oktober 2010)

So was in der Art is mir auch passiert mit mein ersten Char...
Ich stand da also in IF rum und wollte nach Sturmwind... nur von der UBahn hatte ich nix gehört...
und irgendwie war mein level zu nieder um den Weg zu Fuss zu überleben weil ich immer umgehauen wurde....
kurz und gut..:

In Menethil rein ins Wasser und nach Westfall geschwommen......so etwa 1Stunde im Wasser ...aber als ich da war war ich glücklich


----------



## Jihihad (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab bei meinem ersten Char (Druide) mit ca. level 35 gemerkt, dass es nicht so viel bringt, die talentpunkte gleichmäßig auf die bäume zu verteilen...


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Linknatix schrieb:


> Hab als Paladin beim Stallmeister die Plätze gekauft, habe gedacht das wäre die Bank



Ich hab gedacht, ich könne da meine Haus- und Reittiere ablegen. 

Ich hab mit etwa Stufe 20 nie kapiert, dass man auf einem anderen Realm spielen kann & sich da einen Allianzler erstellen kann. Ich dachte immer "Ja hä wie jetzt, einen neuen Account machen oder was?"

Als ein Freund und ich, etwa eine Woche spielten, sind wir irgendwie in den Silberwald gekommen (Orc Krieger & Jäger). Wir waren echt stolz und haben anderen Neulingen erzählt wie hart es da sei und so weiter. Nach einer Woche erfuhren wir, dass das gar nicht so hart wäre, da wir dann selbst dort gespielt haben.^^

Oder als wir beide ins Schlingendorntal sind. Auch etwa mit Stufe 15. "Boah kuck mal sind die Raptoren gross!" "Hey da sind Trolle! Mal sehen vielleicht haben die einen Händler oder so." Wir gingen hin, zack bumm tot.  Da fragten wir uns warum die uns angreifen. Da sagte uns ein 50ger dass das Gegner wären und keine Freundliche NPCs


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (12. Oktober 2010)

Mein peinlichster Moment war damals in MC.

Gruppenwipe und ich wurde von einem anderen Pala aus dem Kampf genommen. Im Ts kam dann die Frage warum ich nicht wiederbelebe.
Dort wurde mir dann das erste mal gesagt dass der Paladin rezzen kann


----------



## Captn.Pwn (12. Oktober 2010)

ich und ein freund dachten das es die erholungs ep solange gibt, bis man geschlagen wird, ich war krieger er hexer so lvl 15 und er lacht mich immer aus, weil ja sein leerwandler tanken kann und er somit folglich nicht geschlagen wird, 
irgendwann waren wir beide rf und ich bin immer wieder raus und rein gelaufen, weil man ja sobald man einen schritt nach og ging wieder die blaue anzeige bekam. so wieder rein und wieder lila - ich wäre fast verrückt geworden xD

oder als furor krieger hab ich mit diesem zweihänder epic aus zf gespielt, weil ich einfach so geil auf die lila farbe war .. oh ja irgendwie hass ich das leveln von 50-58 heute noch deswegen 

oder als ich ernsthaft mal versucht hab in Desolace zu questen

ach waren das schöne zeiten, ich hab bestimmt 3 monate bebraucht von 1-80 heute brauch ich zwei wochen maximal


----------



## samisami (12. Oktober 2010)

SpecialAgent schrieb:


> mir ging es ähnlich wie Thedynamike ich hab einfach die klamotten angezogen die ich so fand. Ich wussta zwar das grün beeser ist als grau aber mit den werten wusst ich noch nicht so richtig was anzufangen somit hatte mal 20er wl damals ne menge beweglichkeit und stärke
> 
> mfg



klar. auf stoff sachen ^.^


----------



## xx-elf (12. Oktober 2010)

samisami schrieb:


> klar. auf stoff sachen ^.^



Wenn du dir mal grüne Rnd drops ankuckst merkst du schnell, dass auf diesen sehr oft ziemlich unlogische Werte sind (z.B. Platte mit Beweglichkeit und Int).


----------



## Gondarr (12. Oktober 2010)

Mein *wirklich* peinlichster Moment war gestern erst in HDR (als Mage).

Ich kannte bis dato nur, dass die Gruppen am Anfang bei den Mobwellen in der Seiten-Nische steht. Na ja, gestern wollte die Gruppe die Geschichte am Eingang abfertigen...wir warten also auf die erste Mob-Welle...ich stell mich als Rang-DDler schön weit nach hinten...Pala und Schami kuscheln mit mir...die erste Mobwelle kommt...und...plötzlich...aus heiterem Himmel...völlig unerwartet...schliesst sich die Eingangstür...Schami, Pala und meine Wenigkeit stehen vor verschlossenen Türen und die beiden DK´s dürfen die erste Mobwelle alleine "erlegen", während wir im Eingangsbereich doof glotzend auf die verschlossene Tür starren.

Aber immerhin der Grp-Chat war lustig...erst Schweigen...

Dann ich: "DAS ist mir jetzt echt peinlich!"

Die anderen beiden Leidensgenossen: "*grummel*"..."*Sprich nicht drüber!!!"


----------



## Hypokondria (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht mehr welche Stufe genau, aber es musste glaub ich 24 sein. 

 Also..., als ich im Steinkrallengebirge am Questen war und mir über die Berge eine "Abkürzung" nehmen wollte, bin ich in eine Schlucht gefallen, das blöde war damals, das ich mein Ruhestein auf der Bank hatte und ich nicht wusste das es ein Button im Fragezeichen-Menü gab, dass "Feststecken" hieß und das es GMs gibt, die man anschreibenkonnte, wusste ich überhaupt nicht...naja, hab mein Char gelöscht und ein neuenangefangen *grins*


----------



## Fresh_Prince (13. Oktober 2010)

mit 10 hab ich gemerkt, dass gelbe Mobs gut sind und rote nicht. ^^






Geil


----------



## Adalin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ohw damals als absoluter WoW Noob (Jahr 2005) sind mir so einige Fehler/Missverständnisse passiert >.<
Zum Beispiel dachte ich immer das "np" ne Abkürzung für "nap/noob" sei und habe betreffende Personen die dieses Kürzel zu mir schrieben gerne zusammen geflamet =/

Zudem ist mir erst mit Level 28 aufgefallen das es auch nette Aufträge namens "Quests" gibt, die einem helfen im Level vorran zu schreiten. Habe bis Level 28 nur Mobs umgehauen. Folge dessen habe ich ein halbes Jahr auf Stufe 30 gebraucht, war dann aber auch stolz wie Oskar ;D

Das Kaufen von Fähigkeiten will ich garnicht erst nennen ;D Kam mir nur immer komisch vor wieso ich mit Level 28 probleme hatte nen 20iger umzuhauen !
Naja aber das waren wirklich noch Zeiten in denen WoW und seine Spieler in den Kinderschuhen steckten. Da wurde man nicht sofort zusammen geflamet wenn man irgendetwas nicht wusste oder falsch machte ! Hat also sehr lange gedauert bis man hinter seine Fehler kam.
Ein weiterer Fakt, das ich so viele Fehler so lange nicht bemerkt habe war vielleicht auch das ich damals auf einem RPG-Server angefangen habe zu spielen!
Als ich dann mit meinem Bruder & Vater auf einen PvP Server gewechselt bin, sind mir meine Fehler ganz schnell aufgefallen ! xD

Hach waren das Zeiten <3... Da durfte man noch Fehler machen und dummes Zeug tun, ohne das man direkt als absoluter Volldepp hingestellt wurde!

mfg Adalin / André


----------



## Fyeina (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach peinlich sind mir Missgeschicke nie, man kann auch oft über sich selber lachen 

In BC waren die Heroinstanzen ja noch ein wenig härter und es wurde Wert auf CC gelegt. Ich sollte mit meinem Magier einen Sheeppull machen und hab aus irgend einem Grund die Taste fürs Blinzeln erwischt. Nach 0,0001 Sekunden lag ich Tod in der Mobgruppe und wir haben alle ganz schön gelacht im TS 

Sonst.... Mhh meinen Priester hab ich damals bis Leveln 35 in Heiligskillung gespielt bis mir jemand sagte das die eigentlich aufs heilen ausgelegt ist und ich mit einer Schattenskillung doch besser klar kommen würde beim leveln.


----------



## DarkDesire666 (4. November 2010)

hmm ... stats sind was tolles auf items^^

 ... sachen wie mit lvl 14/16 das erste mal nen lehrer auf suchen kann jeder^^ auch nicht auf stats achten bis lvl 40-50 kann auch passieren und statt dessen "hübsche" sachen tragen ... was mir allerdings wirklich peinlich war, zu bc zeiten, kara clear, gruul clear, ssc 4 bosse down und dann die frage eines hexenmeisters ob ich denn mit meinen 19trefferwertung nicht ne menge schaden verlieren würde ... meinte ich nur, das ich das mit meinen 40%crit wieder gut machen würde^^

omg ... mit ordentlich trefferwertung machte ich plötzlich 300 dps mehr und war stolz wie oskar den grade genannten hexer im neuentdeckten dps-meter hinter mir zu lassen^^


----------



## Rchard (4. November 2010)

Ich hab damals in swp nach dem nerv schurkenhandel auf den priester gemacht nachdem ich bereits schurkenhandel von 2 anderen bekommen hab........


----------



## Livien (4. November 2010)

Hmm..Wo war das nochmal.....Bota war's glaube ich, ach egal. Jedenfalls war mein Schuh etwas beschädigt (Mein Reallife-Schuh).
Tjoa, Slip ons gehen halt schnell kaputt. Jedenfalls haben wir halt eben etwas rumgeschrieben, wie's denn so ginge und so (Man mag's kaum glauben, aber in BC waren die Leute noch nett und fröhlich in Inzen unterwegs). Hab denen halt auch von meinem angeschlagenen Schuh erzählt, und dass ich den versuchen werde wieder halbwegs zu "reparieren".

So, Boss 1 fiel...dann der 2. ...der 3. auch irgendwann..bis dann eben die Instanz leer gefegt wurde. Und nuja, als Verabschiedung habe ich dann in etwa geschrieben "najo dann leutz, ich geh mal meinen schuh weiter flicken". Als Antworten kamen dann aber nur "Lol, rofl, omg, xD,"- und so Krams. War erstmal verwirrt, weil ich nicht wusste, wieso das jetzt so lustig sein sollte.

Mich hat das noch 5 Min. oder so weiter interessiert, wieso die alle anfingen zu lachen :/.

Chatfenster wieder hochgescrollt: Achso....Bei "fLicken" das "L" vergessen .


----------



## Sinthorass (4. November 2010)

..bis Level 79 wusste ich nix von Glyphen. 
Auf die Frage nach meinen Glyphen antwortete ich: ' ich bin Kürschner und Lederverarbeiter'.


----------



## Thurkpwns (4. November 2010)

Mein größter Fail hat nur indirekt mit WoW zu tun: 

Ich transe meinen frisch 80 Ork Krieger auf Antonidas und mache ihn zu einem Zwerg. Prompt fragt mich jemand sehr nettes ob ich nicht seiner Gilde joinen will. Ich freue mich erstmal und sage natürlich ja. Als ich dann so nach 3 Wochen mich auf Antonidas eingelebt hatte und auch regelmäßig im TS vertreten war, wusste ich das unser Gildenleader ein verheirateter Mann war und seine Frau auch in der Gilde war. So... ich komme also in den TS und unterhalte mich kurz und knapp mit ein paar Leuten als ich dann das dringende Bedürfnis hatte mit unserem Gildenleiter zu reden. Ich sehe das er im TS ist und frage (Namen sind nicht die Richtigen): " Marcel? " - Darauf leuchtet sein Lämpchen im TS auf und ich höre eine Frauenstimme sagen : " Ja was gibts denn Thurk? " Ich war zuerst ganz perplex aber dachte mir dann einfach das vielleicht grade seine Frau am PC sitzt, also sage ich: " Ah Claudia.... kannst du mir mal deinen Mann ans Mikro holen? " 

Und jetzt weiss ich, das der Voice Changer was schönes ist :>


----------



## Neitras (4. November 2010)

als ich vor 2 jahren mein ersten char auf den server garrosh gemacht habe (zum glück bin ich nicht mehr da)


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (4. November 2010)

Ah, neben meinem ein paar Seiten vorher genanntem Petpull ist mir nochwas eingefallen. :> Kommt aus der Kategorie: Neu in WoW und von nix einen Plan. (:

Meine Schwester und ich haben damals auf jedem Server, der uns vom Namen gefiel mal nen Twink angefangen (Server such ich heut noch nach Namen raus xD). Aber meistens die Twinks auf den anderen wieder gelöscht, weil der neue Server ja einen "tolleren" Namen hatte.  Nachdem wir also auf 5-6 Servern den Handelschat immer mal mitgelesen haben, wenn wir ehrfürchtig durch die Hauptstädte gestiefelt sind, haben wir uns über eine Sache doch sehr gewundert.
"Sag mal, ich frag mich ja langsam wer dieser Spieler Healdudu ist und wieso der auf sovielen Servern spielt???? Und warum wollen immer alle was von dem????"  Hat ne Weile gedauert bis wir bemerkt haben, dass das kein Spieler ist. 

Und wir sind damals auch immer vor allen Spielern, die ein höheres Level hatten weggelaufen.  Wir hatten irgendwie Angst, dass wir kleinen Neulinge sie mit unserer Anwesenheit nerven. xD


----------



## Hinklstyn (4. November 2010)

Meine Epic Fails waren : Einen Char auf dem abyssichen Rat anzufangen (das ist der ärmste Server in ganz Europa)


----------



## Nilux! (4. November 2010)

Also, bei mir war das so. Classic Zeiten . Ich und paar Freunde haben zusammen angefangen zu spielen. Alle 3 nen Mensch Paladin. 
Als wir dann im Sumpfland levelten meinte einer: 'Wieso machst du eigentlich so wenig Schaden? Skill mal 'Siegel des Befehls.' Ich suchte und suchte,
aber nirgends war der Skillpunkt zu finden. 'Wo find ich das denn?' , fragte ich. 'Ja du musst da unten auf 'Vergeltung' gehen [...]'
Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde mir klar, das der Paladin auch was anderes kann ausser heilen und seine 200 DMG zu machen.

Selbst heute noch werd ich gehänselt .. 

Dann mein erster Char: Nachtelf Krieger. Ich bin nach Darnassus gelaufen und Stand erstmal voll begeistert vor dieser komischen Baumwache stehen und hab diese bewundert.
Bis ich hinter dem Portalbaum (Portal zum Hafen) einen Abgrund sah. Naja und was tut ein WoW Noob der wie besoffen durch Darnassus rennt? Ihr könnts euch denken .. 
Unten aufgeklatscht und tot. Nach einer geschätzten halben Stunde Fußmarsch vom Friedhof zu meiner Leiche habe ich mich wiederbelebt. 'Wie komm ich denn jetzt hier weg?!', war die Frage.
Dann einfach nur geschwommen ... in Auberdine angekommen habe ich dann einen gefragt wie ich wieder zurückkomme und so wurde mir der Gegenstand erklärt den ich weggeworfen habe, 
als mein Inventar voll war. 
Die Moral von der Geschicht: Hearthstone wegschmeißen tut man nicht. 

MfG Nilux


----------



## LordAzrael (4. November 2010)

Es gab ma einen Hunter, der hat erst mit Level 80 und gut erfahrmten Gear, herausgefunden wie man Automatisch Laufen kann, das hätte ihm ne Menge Zeit ersparrt.
Und dieser Hunter hatte einen Klassenkameraden der Schurke spielte und das Schiff in ICC(25) startete als nur 3 an Bord waren^^
Und der Hunter hatte mal ausversehen, nachdem er für den Schwertgriff 10tausend Gold bekam und seine Berufe skillen wollte, für 20 Wollfstoff 800 gold ausgegeben^^.
Mehr fällt mir im mom net ein^^


----------



## Hulkstar (4. November 2010)

Jo, meine Priesterin hat mal in einer HC-Instanz geheilt und dabei einen Wipe verursacht.
Wieso fragt ihr euch?!
Naja, der Spieler hinter der Priester (also ich) ist einfach vorm Rechner eingepennt.
3 Minuten später ruft mich mein RL-Kumpel mit dem ich in der Ini war aufm Telefon an und fragt ob ich afk wäre und sie nen neuen Heiler suchen sollen...
Seither spiele ich nur noch wenn ich halbwegs ausgeschlafen bin!


----------



## Jonas1994 (4. November 2010)

Damals als ich die Reiserakete von dem Freunde werben Porgramm erhalten habe, war ich natürlich total gespannt wie es ist mit 2 Leuten rumzufliegen. Kollegen eingepackt und rumgeflogen. Da ich vorher noch nie einen zweisitzer besessen habe habe ich auf den Sitzplatz meines Freundes "gerechtsklickt" und habe dort gesehen, dass man denjenigen vom Mount werfen kann. Kurz nach Dalaran, gefühlte 3000KM über dem Boden schmeiß ich den Jäger aus dem Mount  Unbeabsichtigt natürlich, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das funktioniert  Schwupp weg war er. Im Flug schreibt er mir dann nur noch so ganz dramatisch: Wiesoooooooooo? :'(


----------



## Nilux! (4. November 2010)

Jonas1994 schrieb:


> Wiesoooooooooo? :'(



Made my day xD


----------



## sensêij1988 (4. November 2010)

Jonas1994 schrieb:


> Damals als ich die Reiserakete von dem Freunde werben Porgramm erhalten habe, war ich natürlich total gespannt wie es ist mit 2 Leuten rumzufliegen. Kollegen eingepackt und rumgeflogen. Da ich vorher noch nie einen zweisitzer besessen habe habe ich auf den Sitzplatz meines Freundes "gerechtsklickt" und habe dort gesehen, dass man denjenigen vom Mount werfen kann. Kurz nach Dalaran, gefühlte 3000KM über dem Boden schmeiß ich den Jäger aus dem Mount  Unbeabsichtigt natürlich, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das funktioniert  Schwupp weg war er. Im Flug schreibt er mir dann nur noch so ganz dramatisch: Wiesoooooooooo? :'(



haha lol das hat mir meinen abend geretten


----------



## Aeiouz (4. November 2010)

Ich hab damals auf einem P-Server (schande über mein haupt) ein Krieger gespielt. ER kannte nur den spell verwunden und autohit. Genauso sah dann auch mein dps aus.

PS: Endlich weis ich was die Namensfarben bedeuten


----------



## Remor (4. November 2010)

Es war einmal ein Level 16 Krieger namens Remor, der nicht wusste, was der Ruhestein ist. Da man ihn weder Verkaufen, Kauen, Schlucken konnte, dachte er sich "In die Bank mit dem unnützen Ding". Ein paar Tage später, fragte sich der junge Krieger, was denn da über Dunkelküste für ein Land war, und wie weit man schwimmen konnte... komischer Erschöpfungsbalken dachte er sich plötzlich, und wollte schauen was passiert, wenn er leer ist. Das hat er dann auch sehr schnell rausgefunden... Da er zu weit hochgeschwommen war war dann der nächste Friedhof in Mondlichtung. Der Arme Remor suchte und suchte einen Weg, um zu seiner Leiche zu kommen, doch diese Fiesen Berge wollten einfach nicht beiseite Rücken. Traurig rannte er zum Geistheiler und lies sich wiederbeleben. ein Wunderschöner Ort diese Mondlichtung, doch hier gibts nichts zu machen. Remor suchte sich einen Ausgang, und den hat er auch gefunden. Doch anscheinend gefiel es ein paar Ursaren nicht, dass junge Nachtelfen hier auf Entdeckungsreise gehen, und rammte den kleinen Krieger 2 Meter unter die Erde --> Nächster Halt Teufelswald. Schon wieder Tot, war der junge Spund, doch er dachte sich, es handelte sich bei den Bären nur um ein Missverständniss, und versuchte seine Leiche zu finden, was er immer hin geschafft hatte. Kaum belebt, schon sah man wieder den roten "Geist freilassen" Knopf. Dieser dumme Krieger dachte sich, was für unfreundliche Wesen, und starb sich dann nach und nach durch den Ganzen Tunnel. nach gefühlten 2 Stunden war dies dann vollendet, und Der Krieger stand mit blauen Augen und blutigem Gesicht vor dem Tunnel. Da dachte er sich, endlich vorbei, endlich komme ich wieder nach Dunkelküste! Der Krieger schaut sich die Karte an, ein kleiner Weg zeigt wo Dunkelküste liegen könnte (Der Rest war aber leider verdeckt), und so machte sich der Krieger auf den Weg. Doch leider hatte eine kleine Eule, etwas gegen kleine Nachtelfen, und stach ihm ins Herz, nächster Halt Geistheiler. Dem Krieger ist aufgefallen, dass der Geistheiler fiel näher an Dunkelküste liegt, als der Weg. Wiederbelebung! Doch, auch da war ein Baumvieh aus 200 Metern Entfernung nicht einverstanden und killte ihn gleich wieder. Nun lag die Leiche beim Geistheiler und weder beleben noch wiederbeleben nützte etwas, um diesen fiesen Bäumen zu entkommen. Nach 100 Versüchen gab er die Hoffnung auf! Da gab es doch ein Allgemeinchannel! Nun habe ich Hilfe gespammt, ich wolle wieder Nach Dunkelküste aber ich kann nicht, und das Spiel ist fies gegen Neulinge. Da hat sich dann plötzlich ein Level 60er Jäger dazu bereit erklärt, mir zu helfen. Nun hatte der Krieger auch ein paar Worte namens "lol", "xD" und "rofl" gelernt. Der Jäger fragte ihn nach erfolgreichem Verteidigen gegen die Bäume, ob er denn einen Ruhestein hätte. Der Krieger hatte sich an den irgend so ein unnützes Ding erinnert, und sagte, der wäre in der Bank. Zum Glück gab es Hexenmeister. Der Jäger hatte mittels /wer funktion einen netten Hexenmeister aus IF angeheuert, und ihn gebeten, Den Krieger zu ihm zu porten. erfolgreich dort angekommen, staunte ich nicht schlecht, denn der Hexer hatte ihn direkt in die Bank geportet, es fühlte sich wohl Irgendwie an, wie Die Harry Potter Bank, Dunkel, Düster, kleine Menschen. Nun hatte er den Ruhestein gefunden und erfolgreich das erste mal verwendet. nun war der Krieger wieder ganz am Anfang, aber von da kannte er wieder den Weg nach Dunkelküste. Und nie wieder hatte der Krieger gedacht, dass das Ruhestein sehr unnütz war... Sich aber nur bis Level 56 geärgert, dass er einen nur ins Anfangsland teleportieren kann, bis er dann gewusst hatte, was ein Gastwirt war...

Grüsse Euer mittlerweile erfolgreiche Remor


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (4. November 2010)

gab mal nen pala tank der das lootship in icc 10ner auf hc mit seinen freunden machen wollte....
tja tolles jetpack bekommen rumgehüpft gestorben und angefangen....
tja zack stirbt der melee der auf dem schiff blieb für die adds weil er aggro zog....
hm tja nach dem kampf kam der liebe pala tank dann auf die idee zorn nach zu buffen ^^ 
seitdem vor jedem pull > hm habich zorn an ?? xD


----------



## Janica-Damira (4. November 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein Level 16 Krieger namens Remor, der nicht wusste, was der Ruhestein ist. Da man ihn weder Verkaufen, Kauen, Schlucken konnte, dachte er sich "In die Bank mit dem unnützen Ding". Ein paar Tage später, fragte sich der junge Krieger, was denn da über Dunkelküste für ein Land war, und wie weit man schwimmen konnte... komischer Erschöpfungsbalken dachte er sich plötzlich, und wollte schauen was passiert, wenn er leer ist. Das hat er dann auch sehr schnell rausgefunden... Da er zu weit hochgeschwommen war war dann der nächste Friedhof in Mondlichtung. Der Arme Remor suchte und suchte einen Weg, um zu seiner Leiche zu kommen, doch diese Fiesen Berge wollten einfach nicht beiseite Rücken. Traurig rannte er zum Geistheiler und lies sich wiederbeleben. ein Wunderschöner Ort diese Mondlichtung, doch hier gibts nichts zu machen. Remor suchte sich einen Ausgang, und den hat er auch gefunden. Doch anscheinend gefiel es ein paar Ursaren nicht, dass junge Nachtelfen hier auf Entdeckungsreise gehen, und rammte den kleinen Krieger 2 Meter unter die Erde --> Nächster Halt Teufelswald. Schon wieder Tot, war der junge Spund, doch er dachte sich, es handelte sich bei den Bären nur um ein Missverständniss, und versuchte seine Leiche zu finden, was er immer hin geschafft hatte. Kaum belebt, schon sah man wieder den roten "Geist freilassen" Knopf. Dieser dumme Krieger dachte sich, was für unfreundliche Wesen, und starb sich dann nach und nach durch den Ganzen Tunnel. nach gefühlten 2 Stunden war dies dann vollendet, und Der Krieger stand mit blauen Augen und blutigem Gesicht vor dem Tunnel. Da dachte er sich, endlich vorbei, endlich komme ich wieder nach Dunkelküste! Der Krieger schaut sich die Karte an, ein kleiner Weg zeigt wo Dunkelküste liegen könnte (Der Rest war aber leider verdeckt), und so machte sich der Krieger auf den Weg. Doch leider hatte eine kleine Eule, etwas gegen kleine Nachtelfen, und stach ihm ins Herz, nächster Halt Geistheiler. Dem Krieger ist aufgefallen, dass der Geistheiler fiel näher an Dunkelküste liegt, als der Weg. Wiederbelebung! Doch, auch da war ein Baumvieh aus 200 Metern Entfernung nicht einverstanden und killte ihn gleich wieder. Nun lag die Leiche beim Geistheiler und weder beleben noch wiederbeleben nützte etwas, um diesen fiesen Bäumen zu entkommen. Nach 100 Versüchen gab er die Hoffnung auf! Da gab es doch ein Allgemeinchannel! Nun habe ich Hilfe gespammt, ich wolle wieder Nach Dunkelküste aber ich kann nicht, und das Spiel ist fies gegen Neulinge. Da hat sich dann plötzlich ein Level 60er Jäger dazu bereit erklärt, mir zu helfen. Nun hatte der Krieger auch ein paar Worte namens "lol", "xD" und "rofl" gelernt. Der Jäger fragte ihn nach erfolgreichem Verteidigen gegen die Bäume, ob er denn einen Ruhestein hätte. Der Krieger hatte sich an den irgend so ein unnützes Ding erinnert, und sagte, der wäre in der Bank. Zum Glück gab es Hexenmeister. Der Jäger hatte mittels /wer funktion einen netten Hexenmeister aus IF angeheuert, und ihn gebeten, Den Krieger zu ihm zu porten. erfolgreich dort angekommen, staunte ich nicht schlecht, denn der Hexer hatte ihn direkt in die Bank geportet, es fühlte sich wohl Irgendwie an, wie Die Harry Potter Bank, Dunkel, Düster, kleine Menschen. Nun hatte er den Ruhestein gefunden und erfolgreich das erste mal verwendet. nun war der Krieger wieder ganz am Anfang, aber von da kannte er wieder den Weg nach Dunkelküste. Und nie wieder hatte der Krieger gedacht, dass das Ruhestein sehr unnütz war... Sich aber nur bis Level 56 geärgert, dass er einen nur ins Anfangsland teleportieren kann, bis er dann gewusst hatte, was ein Gastwirt war...
> 
> Grüsse Euer mittlerweile erfolgreiche Remor





Einfach nur göttlich. 

BTW: Ich kannte da mal ne kleine Magierin, die zu jedem Blümchen rannte, das sie dah, egal wie groß die mobs drumrum waren...... und sich dann wunderte, warum sie schon wieder tot bim Geistheiler stand. Oder die meinte sich jedesmal neue Kleider kaufen zu müssen, wenn die gerade getragenen kaputt waren. Ich glaub, das erste mal reparieren ging sie mit lvl 17, und das auch nur weil ein anderes Gildenmitgleid, jaaa, was ne gilde ist, hatte sie mittlerweile rausgefunden, sie dazu genötigt hat. Die Magierin ist mittlerweile 80^^

In diesem sinne


----------



## J_0_T (4. November 2010)

Jonas1994 schrieb:


> Damals als ich die Reiserakete von dem Freunde werben Porgramm erhalten habe, war ich natürlich total gespannt wie es ist mit 2 Leuten rumzufliegen. Kollegen eingepackt und rumgeflogen. Da ich vorher noch nie einen zweisitzer besessen habe habe ich auf den Sitzplatz meines Freundes "gerechtsklickt" und habe dort gesehen, dass man denjenigen vom Mount werfen kann. Kurz nach Dalaran, gefühlte 3000KM über dem Boden schmeiß ich den Jäger aus dem Mount  Unbeabsichtigt natürlich, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das funktioniert  Schwupp weg war er. Im Flug schreibt er mir dann nur noch so ganz dramatisch: Wiesoooooooooo? :'(



Sweet^^

Stell mir das grad bildlich vor wie der Jäger seine hand ausstreckt und sein letztes wort ruft bevor er ganz unsanft auf den boden landet. Sollte man ein kleines video draus machen


----------



## EisblockError (5. November 2010)

Also ich fands cool als ich auf level 24 herausgefunden habe, dass Beweglichkeit nicht die Sprunghöhe und das Lauftempo erhöt und dass Stärke nicht das optimalste Attribut für den Jäger ist


----------



## EisblockError (5. November 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Sweet^^
> 
> Stell mir das grad bildlich vor wie der Jäger seine hand ausstreckt und sein letztes wort ruft bevor er ganz unsanft auf den boden landet. Sollte man ein kleines video draus machen



Und die Moral von der Geschicht?

Vergesse deinen mit Ingi zum Fallschirm umgebauten Umhang nicht!!

Naja, Ingineur ist der einzig wahre Beruf für einen Jäger!!


----------



## Tinkerballa (5. November 2010)

Ich hab mal einen Freund angeschnauzt, weil der meinte "in einem Duell kann man nicht sterben". Ich hab dann vor Seenhain ein Duell gestartet mit einem anderen Spieler, und bin gestorben 

Daraufhin hab ich ihm klargemacht, das er mir 10 Silber Repkosten schuldet (ich wusste nicht, das er wusste, das ich flunkerte, um an diese "traumhafte" Summe zu kommen)! Er hat mir die 10 Silber dann auch gegeben, um endlich Ruhe zu haben^^

Der Grund, warum ich starb, war der, das einer dieser verfluchten Drachenwelpen dort mich gekillt hatte, als ich dann nurnoch einen Lebenspunkt hatte (das hab ich dann ungefähr zwei Wochen später mal rausgefunden). Bis ich das rausgefunden hatte, hab ich keine weiteren Duelle ausgetragen 

Und ein anderes Mal hat mir jemand erklärt, ich kann mir das Gear anderer Spieler anschauen, indem ich auf ihn rechtsklicke (er meinte das Bild oben, hat er aber sooo nicht gesagt^^). Das hab ich auch ein paarmal versucht, hat nur nie etwas gebracht. Als ich dann mal einen Tauren gesehen habe, mit einem riesigen Schwert auf dem Rücken, dacht ich mir nur "He, den schaust du dir mal genauer an, der ist schon Stufe 80". Ich geh also hin, wundere mich unterwegs noch, warum dessen name in gelber Schrift angezeigt wird, denke mir aber nichts bei. Ich klicke dann also die rechte Maustaste, als ich mit dem Cursor über dem Taure bin und plötzlich wurde sein Name in Rot angezeit... Dafür gabs dann keine 10 Silber von irgendjemandem 

Und das Beste zum Schluss: Ich hab mal nem Freund 10€ geliehen. Ein paar Tage später, als er es mir wiedergeben wollte, sagte ich "Wenn du mir 100 Gold gibst (zu WotLK zeiten) brauchst du mir die 10€ nicht zurückgeben. Er hat sich gefreut. Warum - das wusste ich, als ich später herrausfand was eine "Daily" ist...

Nur gut, das es schon so lange her ist, sonst könnte ich noch meinen, ich sollte besser mit WoW aufhören


----------



## Matsu91 (5. November 2010)

Es war ein mal ein kleiner Tauren Krieger der bis Level 10 nicht wusste das man Fähigkeiten erlernen konnte und sich wunderte wieso er so probleme mit den  mobs hatte


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2010)

Ach, ich hab da so einiges, was ich noch später vergessen sollte 

Wir haben zusammen mit jemandem angefangen, der schon 3 Jahre spielte und so fielen gewisse Dinge natürlich weg. Trotzdem einige Klötze:

Mein erster (und Main-)Char war/ist ein Hexer. Mit von der Partie waren eine Jägerin, ein Paladin, ein Krieger und ein Priester. Also bunt gemischt und jeder mit verschiedensten Fähigkeiten. Zudem gab es die Problematik, das unser Freund es nicht mag zu sterben. Daraus entstand: Instanzen sind BÖÖÖSE (mit 3 ö  ). Ergo levelten wir unsere ersten Chars bis Stufe 80 OHNE eine Instanz von innen zu sehen.

Soviel zum Hintergrund...

Erstmal zur Skillungswahl. Als ehemaliger Warcraft3 Spieler denkt man natürlich anders. Gebrechen? Na super...bestimmt nur so Sachen unter dem Motto schwächen (war3 verbannen, 75% schwächere Angriffe + co), aber eben nicht töten. Was soll man denn da mit??
Dämonologie? Dann bin ich ja abhängig von nem Dämon...Zerstörung...au ja *fies grins*

Mit Level 30 ca fand ich heraus, das die Nutzung des AHs jetzt nicht so schwierig zu sein scheint und man auch als "Noob" da Dinge leicht verkaufen kann OHNE jetzt Sachen tatsächlich per Auktion zu verkaufen (3..2..1..). Bis dato hatte ich alle Sachen immer zur "Gemischten" (Gemischtwarenhändlerin, bin ehemaliger Metin2 Spieler) gebracht, egal ob grün oder sonst was...Einzig wurde uns mitgeteilt, das man zumindest graue Sachen nicht behalten wollte, da alle anderen Gegenstände schnelle twas mit Quests zu tun haben und deshalb noch gebraucht werden.

Da "von aus der Ferne aus schießen" jetzt nicht sooo mein Ding war, war ich meistens ganz vorne anzutreffen bei unserem Paladin.

Mit der Zeit gingen unsere Level aufgrund nicht immer gleicher Aktivitätszeit (der eine hatte um 4 frei, der nächste um 5...) gingen langsam die Level und ergo auch die Levelgebiete auseinander, sodass ich mit SECHZIG das erste Mal auf mich allein gestellt war. Bis dahin haben wir alles IMMER in einer Gruppe erledigt. 

Wir fanden es ganz normal, nach Kämpfen zu trinken und zu essen. Zwar konnte der Priester (mittlerweile Schatten) + der Pala (Vergelterskillung, aber tankend) theoretisch heilen, was aber nur seltenst passierte. Ergo kann man sich die daraus resultierenden Pausen durchaus vorstellen...

Langsam ging es auf die 80 zu, mittlerweile waren die anderen in Eiskrone angefangen/durch, wo ich erst Level 80 im heulenden Fjord fertig gemacht habe um erst DANN in den Sturmgipfeln und DANN in der Eiskrone zu starten, da spielte ich dann komplett alleine, machte die meisten Gruppenquests solo (viele viele spannende und knappe Situationen) und durfte nach fast jeder Mobgruppe trinken.

Mit Level 80 habe ich dann als erster von uns begonnen, mal Instanzne zu laufen und immer wieder gab es halt wunderbare Trinkpausen.
ERST nachdem ich wirklich VOLL mit nhc Instanzenzeug ausgestattet war, startete ich in hc Inis (machen heutzutage die wenigsten -.-) wo mir dann das erste Mal der Skill Aderlass gezeigt wurde Oo.

Ebenso habe ich auch erst da gelernt, wo ich dann auch mit Schadensoptimierung anfing, das Gebrechen gar nicht mal sooo schlecht ist und Dämonologie durch die super starke Teufelswache doch eine gute Hilfe sein kann.

Ebenso habe ich auch erst da in den HC Inis gelernt (die da ja noch schwer waren^^), das vorlaufende Hexer jetzt nicht unbedingt die Besten sind...

Dailies? ...wasn das...hmm...blaue Ausrufezeichen...ZEHN GOLD FÜR DIE QUEST???

uuuuuuuuuund...

Jeah, Lederverarbeitung...bald hab ich es endlich auf 450 und dann kann ich endlich damit Gold verdienen. Auf diese Weise habe ich 3000 Gold in kurzer Zeit ausgegeben, um die Zeit zu überbrücken, die ich alles hätte kürschnern müssen. Erst später fand ich dann heraus, das Lederverarbeitung abgesehen von ICC jetzt nicht sooo die Goldgrube ist. Entsprechend spät konnte ich auch erst schnell fliegen. Die anderen sind durch Mobgebiete gesaust, während ich mich Quest für Quest vorgearbeitet habe...

Als allerletztes sei gesagt, das ich im Rahmen des Ruffertigmachens bei einigen Fraktionen Frostmarken umgewandelt habe in Triumphmarken, um davon Ruf zu kaufen...Ca. 50 Frostmarken gingen dafür drauf...ich bereue es heute noch -.-


----------



## c0bRa (5. November 2010)

Hinklstyn schrieb:


> Meine Epic Fails waren : Einen Char auf dem abyssichen Rat anzufangen (das ist der ärmste Server in ganz Europa)


Danke... So scheiße sind wir dann auch nicht -.-


----------



## Odin245 (5. November 2010)

In ICC mit meinem DK-Tank auf Fauldarm mit wildem Kampfgebrüll los zu springen um kurz darauf den Hexer, Paladin, Schamane, Druiden und dann auch noch die Heiler zu flamen warum die so ne Mörder-Aggro machen und mich nicht antanken lassen... bis mir aufgefallen ist das ich in der Unheiligen Präsenz den Boss verprügeln wollte - und nicht in der üblichen Frostpräsenz (ist aber außer mir keinem aufgefallen deswegen war ich ganz schnell ganz ruhig) - der Hexer freut sich heute noch diebig über seine "Imba-Aggro"^^

(btw - ist mir seither aber nich mehr passiert^^)


----------



## thazall (5. November 2010)

hab in meiner ersten ini den deathmines immer bedarf gedrückt weil sich gier so fies anhörte...genauso fies waren dann auch die beleidigungen der anderen spieler


----------



## meyers (5. November 2010)

Mein größter Fehler war es, den Ring in ICC gegen den selben umzutauschen. Das war teuer.

Warum soll denn der abyssichen Rat sooo schlecht sein? Spiele da seit ich angefangen habe.


----------



## galbaar (5. November 2010)

thazall schrieb:


> hab in meiner ersten ini den deathmines immer bedarf gedrückt weil sich gier so fies anhörte...genauso fies waren dann auch die beleidigungen der anderen spieler



genau das hab ich auch immer gemacht.... 

zu bc zeiten hatte ich auch mit lv 70 eigentlich keinen plan von wow.... ein paar beispiele:

ich habe mich mit meinem 70er schurken immer gewundert, dass für inis oder raids so viele druiden gesucht wurden. 
daraufhin habe ich mir einen druiden erstellt und angefangen zu leveln. 
irgentwann sagte mir jemand, dass die abkürzung DD nicht für DruiDe steht, sondern für Damage Dealer^^

mit meinem ersten char wusste ich bis lv 50 nicht, dass wenn man die taste "NUM" auf dem ziffernblock drückt, automatisch läuft. 
na zwei stunden spielen, taten mir da ganz schön die finger weh^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. November 2010)

Mein größter Fauxpas war überhaupt mit WoW anzufangen.


----------



## Twikeus (5. November 2010)

Habe da gleich 2 Geschichten die mir sofort in Erinnerung kommen die doch ein leicht roten Kopf verursachen 



1. Ich war wie alle damals noch ein recht kleines Licht auf dem Server und unsere Gilde droht auseiander zu brechen. Der Leader damals hatte schon ein Gespräch mit der Top Gilde auf unserem Server gehabt ob es nicht zu einer Fusion kommen könnte. 

Beim Testspiel dann in AQ40 war unser 1. Auftritt als Gastspieler. Ich war bis dato noch nie in AQ40 und war eh schon total nervös.

Wir hatten es dann am 2. Raidabend geschafft irgendwie nach C’Thun zu kommen. Natürlich mussten wir C’Thun ohne ende üben bis wir ihn überhaupt in die 2. Phase bekommen.

Nach 40-50 Try‘s waren alle schon echt tierisch genervt und ich hatte auch langsam meine Scheu abgelegt und wurde leicht arrogant und sauer und schrieb nach einem Wipe „jetzt reißt euch mal zusammen kann doch nicht sein das immer noch einige nicht richtig laufen können.“

Derweil im TS: „diskutier“ „diskutier“ usw. und was mach ich Ochse? Lass mich total ablenken und renne statt nach rechts zu C’Thun, links herum zu Ouro den wir stehen gelassen hatten.

Alle stehen schon bereit und ich wipe den ganzen Raid weil Ouro gepullt wurde.

Danach hielt ich ein halbes Jahr meine Klappe 



2. Naxx in WOTLK 2. Woche wir waren total heiß darauf im 10er Serverfirstkills zu haben. Alle machen schon recht ordentlich DPS nur der Obermoskie Magier nicht…hm dabei war er immer einer der den meisten DPS fuhr. Naja wenn man natürlich mit 80 noch die alten Ränge in der Zauberleiste hat brauch man sich ja nicht wundern oder? ….egal Naxx war am Ende clear und Maly wurd gleich mit gelegt nach dem auch die neuen Ränge in die Leiste gezogen wurd.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. November 2010)

Mein Paladin war kurz vor Stufe 60 und ich pirschte questend durch den unteren Teil von Winterquell, wo die Elite-Riesen in diesem Abgrund rumtrampeln. Ein anderer Spieler ähnlicher Stufe war auch dort unterwegs und sprach mich an: "Ich würde gern den Erfolg machen, wo ich 65m tief falle und überlebe. Ihr Paladine habt doch so ein Schutzding, funktioniert das auch bei anderen?" Ich zuckte ahnungslos mit den Achseln (mit "Schutzding" kann doch eigentlich nur Gottesschild gemeint sein, so dachte ich) und wir kamen überein, dass wir es einfach mal probieren. Er stellte sich an den Rand des Kraters, ich nahm ihn in den Fokus, er sprang, ich zündete den Gottesschild - und wurde - sicher oben stehend - unverwundbar, während er weiter gen Boden segelte. Dies teilte ich ihm mit und er konnte noch ein "Okay" erwidern, bevor er tot auf dem Boden des Kraters aufschlug.

Dass man _Gottesschild_ NUR auf sich selbst und _Hand des Schutzes_ AUCH auf andere wirken kann, sollte ich erst später mitbekommen.^^


----------



## Zizzle (5. November 2010)

Hey, echt coole Sachen hier drin, da will ich auch mal meine Stories zum besten geben.

Mein erster Char mit dem Testacc war ein Magier. Also mal ein wenig gelevelt und die Gegend erkundet, als ich plätzlich den doch recht ansprechenden Turm von Azora gesehen und betreten habe. Nanu Reagenzienhändler wasn das? Geilo Höllensteine!! Tja also mal 5 Steine gekauft und noch 2 Statuette womit mein gesamtes Gold futsch war. Als ich dann in ein Gebiet kam, welches absolut nicht für meine Stufe geeignet war:" Nanu, warum kommen da Keine Höllenbestien?" - Tot. Natürlich noch diverse Spieler gefragt warum der Stein verbuggt ist etc. auch sehr nice^^ (WarCraft III lässt grüßen)

Zu dem allseits bekannten Gier/Bedarf Syndrom. Mein Hexer (mittlerweile ein vollwertiger Acc) Hat in den Instanzen einfach immer was gedrückt, was auch nie jmd. gestört hat, einfach immer was gedrückt, hauptsache dieses kleine Fenster verschwindet. Viel zu spät (Ich glaube mit 62 oder so) wurde ich dann mal über das System aufgeklärt =)

Greetz


----------



## Fad-K (5. November 2010)

gestern beim lk 25 hc... war ein sicherer killtry



 der boss noch 23% (oder so), ich (warlock) bekomm entweihen. direkt neben meinem port liegt in der leiste der hurtigkeitstrank. der mit entweihen rennt links weg, die grp nach rechts. mein portal stand jedoch rechts der grp.



 und nun könnt ihr es euch wahrscheinlich denken. ich hab mich verklickt. portal nach rechts geuset. laufe dennoch links weiter - genau in die grp rein. entweihen plantet. wipe...



 das war mir danach soooo peinlich. ich wär am liebsten ausm raid rausgegangen... aber beim nächsten try kam dafür der kill ^^



 grüße


----------



## Erzsebeth (5. November 2010)

Odin245 schrieb:


> In ICC mit meinem DK-Tank auf Fauldarm mit wildem Kampfgebrüll los zu springen um kurz darauf den Hexer, Paladin, Schamane, Druiden und dann auch noch die Heiler zu flamen warum die so ne Mörder-Aggro machen und mich nicht antanken lassen... bis mir aufgefallen ist das ich in der Unheiligen Präsenz den Boss verprügeln wollte - und nicht in der üblichen Frostpräsenz (ist aber außer mir keinem aufgefallen deswegen war ich ganz schnell ganz ruhig) - der Hexer freut sich heute noch diebig über seine "Imba-Aggro"^^
> 
> (btw - ist mir seither aber nich mehr passiert^^)






Das mit der Unheiligpräsenz ist mir auch schon passiert, unser Heiler hat mich dann angewispert und niemand sonst hat es bemerkt.

Edit...ich nehme an die Geschichte ist Pre-Patch 4.0.1...ich wollte gerade schon klugscheißen ^^


----------



## Tomratz (5. November 2010)

Fyeina schrieb:


> Sonst.... Mhh meinen Priester hab ich damals bis Leveln 35 in Heiligskillung gespielt bis mir jemand sagte das die eigentlich aufs heilen ausgelegt ist und ich mit einer Schattenskillung doch besser klar kommen würde beim leveln.




Ich hab meine Priesterin von 1 bis 80 auf Heilig gespielt, allerdings nicht aus Unwissenheit sondern mit
voller Absicht.

Hatte den Riesenvorteil, dass ich ihre Skills bis dahin auswendig kannte, ausserdem wollte ich einem 
Bekannten zeigen, dass auch mit der Heiligskillung das Leveln nicht übermässig länger dauert.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (5. November 2010)

Zizzle schrieb:


> Zu dem allseits bekannten Gier/Bedarf Syndrom. Mein Hexer (mittlerweile ein vollwertiger Acc) Hat in den Instanzen einfach immer was gedrückt, was auch nie jmd. gestört hat, einfach immer was gedrückt, hauptsache dieses kleine Fenster verschwindet. Viel zu spät (Ich glaube mit 62 oder so) wurde ich dann mal über das System aufgeklärt =)
> 
> Greetz



Ja Bedarf/Gier probleme hatte ich auch mal^^ Ich dachte anfangs das wenn man Bedarf klickt, es der bekommt der es brauch  Bei Gier dann eben der der es haben will^^ Naja im nachhinein schon relativ dämlich aber ich fands plausibel^^ Bis mir dann mal wer erklärte warum ich immer gekickt wurde^^ War schon mächtig peinlich^^ aber sowas nimmt einem ja zum glück auf lvl 20 niemand wirklich übel^^


----------



## Serendipity (23. Januar 2011)

*push* & Nachschlag einreichen...

Die Dummheiten und Peinlichkeiten enden tatsächlich nie, egal wie lange man schon dabei ist, 
wie gut man equipt ist, wie oft man raidet, irgendwann kommt doch noch etwas das man nicht wußte:

ICC (Hero)
Lady Todeswisper
Sie wirkt Gedankenkontrolle auf meine Jägerin,
meine Gruppe braucht ausnahmsweise Mal länger als 1 Sekunde mich ins CC zu setzen,
und ich mal wieder viel zu ehrlich ins TS:
_Was n das? o.O 
Was sind n das für seltsame Schwerter die da um mich rumschwirren?
Iss das nicht eigentlich ..._
der Rest verschwindet im Gelächter meiner Gruppe.
Nach dem Boss legen und Abklingen der allgemeinen Erheiterung werde ich über meine Fähigkeit
*Abschreckung*
 Sofort2 Min. Abklingzeit 
Erhöht bei Aktivierung Eure Parierchance um 100%, verringert die Chance, von Distanzangriffen getroffen zu werden, um 100% 
und gewährt Euch eine Chance von 100%, Zauber abzuwehren. Ihr könnt nicht angreifen, solange 'Abschreckung' aktiv ist. Hält 5 Sek. lang an. 
aufgeklärt, welche ich bis dato (ca. 5 Jahre) nicht ein einziges Mal aktiviert hatte -> 
Tooltip gelesen - schon oft, liegt auch offen in einer Leiste - in der Ecke, aber benutzen? Nö.


----------



## Geowulf (23. Januar 2011)

thazall schrieb:


> hab in meiner ersten ini den deathmines immer bedarf gedrückt weil sich gier so fies anhörte...genauso fies waren dann auch die beleidigungen der anderen spieler


 das kenne ich ^^


----------



## gimpling (24. Januar 2011)

Scandiaca schrieb:


> Es war einmal eine kleine Troll Jägerin mit Testaccount, die im Startgebiet auf einen guten Mitspielr traf und sich schließlich, nicht gewusst wie oder warum, in die Gilde inviten ließ. Alles schön und gut. Nun wollte eine große 70ger Hexenmeisterin der Gilde dieser kleinen Jägerin eine Freude machen. Sie ritt extra nach Durotar, um ihr eine Netherstofftasche zu bringen. Doch als sie von ihrem Mount abstieg, erwiederte die Jägerin nur keck: Die Tasche ist ja schön und gut, aber das tolle Schwert deines Dämonen da, das hätt' ich noch viel lieber.
> Die Geschichte sorgt heute noch für Gelächter im TS. >:<




also wer über sowas lacht... 
jaja die kecke jägerin xdd


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Flowersun schrieb:


> Ich wusste net dass man gleichzeitig essen und trinken kann.....



bis ich das rausgefunden hab sind fast 3 jahre vergangen 



main is allerdings priest, musste also eh nur trinken... ^^


----------



## ufzu (24. Januar 2011)

Zwar nicht mein Fehler,aber das wird mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben:

BC Ini,ich mit damaligem Krieger als Tank,bei einem Boss dropte ein Tank Umhang,ich natürlich Bedarf und mein Kumpel auch (er war Dudu Eule) Er gewann und meinte nur noch "hey,soviel Rüstung hab ich noch auf keinem Item gesehen" ^^
Und das ganze is schon 2-3 Jahre her,aber sowas kann man nicht vergessen :-)

Mir selber is bestimmt auch schon nen Fehler unterlaufen,aber komischerweise kann ich mich an nichts erinnern,Blackout und so xD


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2011)

Ich bin eine der Personen, die von "Unfall" in "Unfall" laufen.

- "Unter" Dalaran (exploiting), plötzlich fall ich einfach mal durch die Stadt und bin tot.

- "Test", ob man von der "Decke" (am Himmel) aus vllt. doch Schaden nimmt, wenn man ins Wasser fällt. Ort dafür -> Valianzfeste. Kurz bevor ich ins Wasser platsche, taucht das Schiff von Sturmwind aus auf...

- Dalaran, höchster Turm. Ich lande. Steige ab. Kann nicht wieder aufsteigen und sitze in tödlicher Höhe fest.

- Viele verschiedene Catagebiete. Ich komme an. Steige ab. Meine Inetleitung kommt nach. Neben mir erscheinen viele Mobs, die auf mich einprügeln.

- Instanzen: Pullvorbereitung. Alles ist abgesprochen. Der Magier schildkrötet den Caster, der Schamane froscht den Heiler. Ich lege Tod und Verfall in die Mitte von allem.


----------



## Vaiara (24. Januar 2011)

hab bei meinem allerersten char bis lvl 20 net gewusst, dass es sowas wie talente und verschiedene ausrüstungsstufen gibt und hab mich gewundert, dass ich beim questen ständig an ein bis zwei mobs verreckt bin..


----------



## Shakreo (24. Januar 2011)

Ohja, ich find den Thread einfach toll. bisher sind mir eig nur Standartfehler passiert.
Tanken in Unholy weil damit läuft nach nach einem Wipe einfach schneller.
Einmal habe ich in ner Cata Hero so einen Boss erfolgreich durchgetankt, habe mich nur etwas über meinen Schaden gewundert. =P

Aber gestern ist mir mein Fauxpas schlechthin passiert -.-

Arena 2v2 ich Frost DK mit Gilden Eule. Gegner Krieger/Retri.

Ok Krieger down, Retri auf 10%.
Wir beide noch auf ca. 50% Hp.

Dann klingelt mein Handy... Ich dachte nur, ach der Sieg ist eh sicher gehste mal ran.
Aufeinmal crittet der Retri und innerhalb einer Sekunde ist mein Mate tot...
Ich Handy schnell weggeworfen, aber innerhalb der nächsten Sekunde war ich tot.
-> Kampf verloren
Verdammt wäre ich nur nicht an mein Handy gegangen -.-


----------



## Qwalle (24. Januar 2011)

Mein größter Fail war im vers. Königreich (sorry, falls nicht ganz korrekter Name).
Wir hatten grad die letzte Trashgruppe down und irgendwie war mein Ghul auf aggro gestellt - was er auch prompt mit einem Ansturm auf den Boss ersichtlich machte ...

Ein kurzes "Ups" im TS sorgte dann für ein "Oh man ..." und schallendes Gelächter 

Ich spielte dann nur noch Blut-Skillung (war offensichtlich noch die WotLK-Zeit), um der Gefahr zu entgehen ausversehen sowas nochmal auszulösen ^^


----------



## Chelseagrins (24. Januar 2011)

Mein größter Fauxpas in Cata:

Vor unserem 25er Firstkill bei Chimaeron vor 3 Wochen. Ich spiele UH DK.
Macht der Gewohnheit, CDs zünden nachm Pull, wie immer. Nun natürlich auch Unholy Frenzy.

Erstes Massacre kommt, alle auf 1 HP, np.
knapp 2 Sek später sterbe ich. hm denkste dir "hm Heiler müssen sich wohl noch einüben auf den Boss"

Jo war dann eh ein Wipe. Näcshter Try, wieder das gleiche. Übernächster Try wieder das gleiche. Warum lässt der Gimp immer nur mich sterben nachm ersten Massacre? Versuch nach Masscre mich doch per Blutstoß schon immer selbst auf die 10k HP zu heilen ^^

So, wär jetzt den Unholy DK und die Bossmechanik kennt, darf sich nun amusieren 

Unholy Frenzy ausm Interface gezogen^^
Boss lag an dem Abend dann auch noch


----------



## Magogan (12. April 2011)

Hiho,

auch wenn ihr schon erfahren seid, passieren euch sicher auch noch Fehler. Ich kam z.B. nach einer langen Pause zurück und habe meinen Charakter nackt gesehen. Erstmal voll Panik und dann gemerkt, dass ich ja doch Equip anhatte, es nur eben nur noch nicht runtergeladen wurde (WoW-Neuinstallation).

Ist euch auch schonmal sowas passiert, was vielleicht sogar lustig ist?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Doofkatze (12. April 2011)

Ich bin kein Magier, kann aber trotzdem recht gut Unfug...

Meine Stürze sind berühmt. Durch Dalaran hindurch, auf ein fahrendes Schiff statt ins Wasser (boreanische Tundra nahe Valianzfeste), Wasserwandeltrank noch an, während ich abkürzen möchte und erst gestern wieder im Startgebiet vom Auge des Sturms.

Genauso bin ich ein Worstcase Kandidat. Ozruk auf 5% und dann zu risikoreich ab in ein Erde erschüttern. Den Flammentypen in den Schwarzfelshöhen bei 5% und er kommt nicht aus dem Feuer raus, weil ich zu früh anhalte (5 Stacks auf einmal (insgesamt dann 19 Stacks)). DnD mitten in 2 ccte Mobs beim Pull.

"War das Raketenpack in ICC nun links oder rechts" *ansprech* ...Ups!
Fauldarm 9 Stacks, mein Gegenüber spottet ab, ich verklicke mich...Spott!

Ja...so geht das immer noch weiter. Trotz all der Erfahrung :-)


----------



## Silmyiél (12. April 2011)

Ort: Todesmine (Hero)
Char: 85er Jägerin
Art des Fehler: verklickt

Was wollte ich klicken: Zorn des Wildtiers (Auch bekannt als "Groß und Rot-Button")
Was habe ich geklickt: Rückzug


Ich bekomm's immer noch vorgehalten ...


----------



## Destructix (12. April 2011)

Wollte von einem seeeeehr hohen Ort eigentlich mit dem Flugmount losfliegen. Button gedrückt und munter auf den Abgrund zu....*warum hebt das Scheißvieh nicht ab?* 
Das Flugmount lag ein Button daneben und am Ende die Erkenntnis... der Rabenfürst kann trotz Flügel nicht fliegen...


----------



## Videorecordum (12. April 2011)

Siehe Vorposter:

Ingi-Portal genutzt ( Wurmlochgenerator: Nordend ) , Station "Eiskrone" gewählt ( damit kommt man Nähe des Argentum-Turniers auf ner Bergspitze raus ), aufs Mount gestiegen - mit nem lässigen Sprung ( Leertaste ) mehr oder weniger losgestartet - oder sagen wir, nen geilen Start hingelegt - Sir Isaac Newton hätte nur gesagt: NUN wisst Ihr wovon ich dauernd gesprochen hab!!

Das dumme nur, das ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert - Seit dem bin ich in der Gilde nur mehr der sogenannte "Cliff-Jumper"!

Ist ned das dümmste oder ungeschickteste ,( Totempulls, Reinkarnation wo noch Feuer auf meinem Sterbeplatz gelodert hat, Auto-Run in Mob Gruppen weil grad Homer ein lautes "Doohhh" gebrüllt hat, Tank-Heal in ICC vergessen weil Pizza serviert wurde - ich aber Ready-Check JA geklickt hab mal aussen vor gelassen ) aber eines was ich immerwieder mal "fabriziere"

Baba und schönen Abend


----------



## rendhark (12. April 2011)

jo jahre lang einen Jäger gestielt ,ist schön pat losjagen und damage machen,lol Schurke gemacht plan gemacht wie greife ich den npc an pat losjagen demage machen ,jo nur der Schurke hat kein pat ups tot


----------



## Gnorfal (12. April 2011)

Liest eigentlich noch jemand das Forum oder nutzt die SuFU?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/24005-euer-groesster-fauxpas/page__hl__Euer%20gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fter%20Faux


----------



## Talatsu (12. April 2011)

Ein Beispiel von Schlechtem Timing hab ich mit meinem Schurken, annodazumals im Turm von Utgarde gebracht. 
Wir waren bei Skadi im Kampf und ich dachte mir: Hmmm... machst mal Mordlust an. (Zur erläuterung: Mordlust lässt den Schurken quasi hinter fünf Ziele, die höchstens 10 Meter von einander entfernt sind, "Springen". Bei einem Ziel bekommt dieses fünfmal einen von Hinten reingedrückt) 
Also zurück zum Scenario:
Der Kampf ist in vollem Gange und der Schurke denkt sich: Hmm... machst mal Mordlust an. Schurke Springt und Skadi wirbelt. Wenn man keine Chance hat auszuweichen, ist dies eine verdammt doof Attacke.


----------



## Stevesteel (12. April 2011)

rendhark schrieb:


> jo jahre lang einen Jäger gestielt ,ist schön pat losjagen und damage machen,lol Schurke gemacht plan gemacht wie greife ich den npc an pat losjagen demage machen ,jo nur der Schurke hat kein pat ups tot



OT: Überlese bitte dein Geschreibsel oder nutze die Prüffunktion vom Foum.
Das begreift man ja erst nach dem mehrmaligen Lesen, was du hier eigentlich meinst.


BT: Mir ist nichts herausragendes passiert, suche nur meistens bei meinen Twinks den Aderlass-Button -_-


----------



## Blumator (12. April 2011)

Chelseagrins schrieb:


> Mein größter Fauxpas in Cata:
> 
> Vor unserem 25er Firstkill bei Chimaeron vor 3 Wochen. Ich spiele UH DK.
> Macht der Gewohnheit, CDs zünden nachm Pull, wie immer. Nun natürlich auch Unholy Frenzy.
> ...



hab noch nie nen DK gespielt und war auch noch nie bei dem Boss...
ne erklärung wäre nett...


----------



## syntaxsniffler (12. April 2011)

Blumator schrieb:


> hab noch nie nen DK gespielt und war auch noch nie bei dem Boss...
> ne erklärung wäre nett...



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=49016



> Versetzt eine freundliche Einheit 30 Sek. lang in einen Blutrausch. Das Ziel wird wütend und sein Nahkampf- und Distanzangriffstempo um 20% erhöht. *Es verliert jedoch alle 3 Sek. Gesundheit in Höhe von 2% seiner maximalen Gesundheit.*



Darum ist der DK dann auch nie bei den 10K Hp trotz Heilung , hab selbst 2 trys gefailt weil ich eigentlich nur tank spiele, bis ich es dann sah


----------



## jayoo (12. April 2011)

war vor paar wochen todesminen hc beim 3 oder 4 boss der robo typie 
habe den boss ausversehn gepullt als tank kurz afk war bin hunter (beastmaster) mein pet ging also ran dachte mir ohje wir werden alle sterben 
und dann es tankte natürlch sofort spott angemacht irreführung rauf und es bekam kaum schaden und aggro halten konnte es auch perfekt so komplett durchgetankt und es ging wunderbar 
der grund dafür war das der boss einen bug hatte undzwar bekommt mein pet 90%- aoe schaden und der komplette schaden wurde als aoe gezählt ist aber leider schon wieder behoben worden 

blizzard wo zum teufel bleibt der tankbaum fürn hunter


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. April 2011)

jayoo schrieb:


> blizzard wo zum teufel bleibt der tankbaum fürn hunter


 Mir würde schon ne Geisterbestie mit Tankbaum reichen 




Ich war eigentlich immer ganz Lieb bis auf einmal...





PSA Magmaul wie jeder weis hat das Vie ne Hitbox bis zu den Golems.

Ich den Boss im Target komme ausversehen auf rechte Maustaste= uto schuss




naja ich auser Reichweite aber mein Pet rennt wie von der Tarantel gestochen los

da grade Pause war und ich der einzigste war der nicht AFK waren könnt ihr euch die Kommentare im TS denken


----------



## Grushdak (12. April 2011)

Spontan fallen mir 2 Mißgeschicke ein ...

Artefakte während des Linientaxis herstellen wollen ...
In Nordend als Ally mal aus Neugier zu dicht an den Zeppelin fliegen und dann unfreiwillig auf ihm "landen" ...


----------



## Idekoon (12. April 2011)

Ort: Gruul's Lair
Char: 70 Holy Pala (BC Zeiten )

Als MT Heiler immer schön den Tank am leben gehalten, beim durch den Raum gewirbelt werden dann statt Gottesschild den Tank per Spell rausgenommen  Wipe für den ganzen Raid!


----------



## noepeen (12. April 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Liest eigentlich noch jemand das Forum oder nutzt die SuFU?
> 
> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/24005-euer-groesster-fauxpas/page__hl__Euer%20gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fter%20Faux


Darf ich annehmen, dass du damit sagen willst, dass es so einen Thread schon gibt?
Wenn ja, dann war das wohl gerade dein größter Fauxpas.


----------



## Cantharion (12. April 2011)

noepeen schrieb:


> Darf ich annehmen, dass du damit sagen willst, dass es so einen Thread schon gibt?
> Wenn ja, dann war das wohl gerade dein größter Fauxpas.



Der thread wurde mit einem anderen zusammengelegt...und der Post stand in dem anderen und wollte auf den Thread hinweisen.


----------



## noepeen (12. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Der thread wurde mit einem anderen zusammengelegt...und der Post stand in dem anderen und wollte auf den Thread hinweisen.


Alles klar.


----------



## GAJR (12. April 2011)

Also ich bin da zwischen zwei Sachen zwiegespalten:

1.) Nach ca. einem Jahr WoW als Schurke habe ich das erste mal wirklich eine zweite Klasse gelevelt...ihr glaubt ja garnicht, was "Sicheres Fallen" für nen Unterschied macht... und wie oft meine Leiche am Fuß irgendwelcher Klippen und Felsen lag...

2.) Ich habe mich beim Questen auf Quel'Danas mal gewundert, dass ich noch nie was vom Trollstamm der Murlockon gehörte habe...bis mir dann endlich kam, dass es "Kugel der Murloc-Kontrolle" heißt und nicht "Kugel der Murlockon-Trolle". (Man muss dazu sagen: Ich war schon seit einiger Zeit fast jeden Tag dort zum Questen...)


----------



## Rubina (12. April 2011)

Karazhan -> Schrecken der Nacht. Ich war hundemüde, es kam der Phasenwechsel in dem der Drache wieder vom Himmel runterkommt, der andere Jäger stirbt just in dem Moment, ich bekomme im TS die Ansage schnell die Irreführung zu übernehmen, schnappe mir den nächsten Schildträger in meiner Umgebung, setze die Irreführung und zack - war der Heilig-Paladin tot.


----------



## Cryteki (12. April 2011)

Chelseagrins schrieb:


> Mein größter Fauxpas in Cata:
> 
> Vor unserem 25er Firstkill bei Chimaeron vor 3 Wochen. Ich spiele UH DK.
> Macht der Gewohnheit, CDs zünden nachm Pull, wie immer. Nun natürlich auch Unholy Frenzy.
> ...



deswegen bin ich in bsf beim ersten boss dauernd draufgegangen ommggg wie ich mir immer geärgert habe Oo


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (13. April 2011)

Boah bin hier grad erst bei Seite 6 von 113... Naja wie dem auch sei...

Als kleiner Blutelf vom Frosch killen lassen (Macht der Gewohnheit, 1 hit drauf, dachte Vieh tot (hatte aber 42 hps :/ ) und auf gegangen. Auf dem Rückweg dann grade noch sterben sehen...

Oft genug irgendwo runtergefallen...

Oder bei meinem 1. Char (Krieger) in jedes Talent des Waffen-Baums (Hä? Es gibt noch andere Talentbäume? ^^) 2 Punkte reingesteckt, außer es ging nur eins.... Ausgewogene Skillung 

Hab es schon öfters geschafft in BF trotz Skill und Konzentration 2 Sek zu früh zu Spotten oder direkt nachm anderen Tank... 

Am Anfang wie jeder andere Spieler auch Bedarf lieber geklickt als Gier.

Hab mich als kleiner Orc mal von meinem Bruder einschüchtern lassen, der meinte, ich solle nicht in die Wichtelhöhle im Tal der Prüfungen gehen, da seien so gefährliche Teufelsjäger, die auch hohe Spieler killen... Der wollte mit mir zusammen spielen.

Grim Batol Hero: Als Tank vor dem Pull des 1. Drachenmobs (Name fällt mir nicht ein, der der einen Drachen ruft) von der zerfallenen Brücke gefallen ^^

Versucht nach Auberdine zu schwimmen... von Darnassus aus. 

Zu BC Zeiten als schnelles Reiten jeden Spieler mit Netherdrachen (die MÜSSEN ja geld haben) angebettelt, hab das Geld nicht zusammenbekommen.

So wie jeder andere alle Barren/Erze beim Händler verkauft.

.... mehr fällt mir nicht ein.

Nur das mit den Stats hab ich früh geblickt... Wenn man bedenkt dass andere, die länger spielen als ich, mich immer noch fragen welches Item besser ist  

so, die letzten 107 übrigen Seiten hier durchlesen, werd wohl was zu tun haben

Mfg Swampy


----------



## hexxhexx (13. April 2011)

Naja Fauxpax ist ja erst dann lustig, wenn es viele mitbekommen, aber damals dachte ich auch

DD=Druide.

Gute alte BC-Zeit im Channel: "Suchen noch 1 Heiler und 2 DD für Botanika"
Ich : "Bin zwar Hexer, würde aber trotzdem gerne mitkommen"
<??>: ".... öh, du bist doch DD"

Ich habe zunächst nicht nachgefragt, wo mein Fehler ist, sondern nur ein schüchternes"ach ja, öh, bin was von der rolle" zurückgeschrieben und mich einladen lassen"


----------



## Nisbo (13. April 2011)

Rubinsanktum noch zu LK Zeiten, was macht ein braver Druide wenn er irgendwo nen Fluch sieht ? Richtig den gleich mal runternehmen, naja in dem Moment ist es mir dann auch eingefallen das da noch was war ^^ Fluch war zwar weg aber Raid lag auch am Boden.

Bei NAXX oben mit dem Chopper rumgefahren und wenn einer reingesprungen ist dann mitsamt Chopper und Beifahrer runtergesprungen und als Druide in die Flugform gegangen.
Dumm dabei nur wenn man dann mal die falsche Form erwischt hat und das nicht mitbekommen hat *g*


----------



## Elektron1 (17. Mai 2011)

Also mein größter Fauxpas ist eigentlich ehr eine ganze "Fauxpas-Epoche" (im Rückblick immer noch beschämend    ).

Ich hatte so gegen Ende Classic mit zwei Freunden mit Wow angefangen und wir haben so zu dritt vor uns hingelevelt. In inis sind wir ehr selten gegangen und in der Regel nur zu dritt (somit bekamen wir kein externes know how wie was besser laufen könnte..^^) Da ich nen Pala spiele, musste ich als Plattenträger immer "tanken". Das prinzipielle mit der "Aggro halten" und den entpsrechenden Talentbaum zu skillen war uns bekannt. So kurz vor BC war ich dann auch auf lvl 60 und in der neuen Welt traute ich mich dann auch einfach mit unbekannten Leuten non-hero Inis zu machen (natürlich als Tank -war ich ja gewohnt.. omg)
Und jetzt kommt´s -als ich frisch 70 war wollte ich endlich mal in hero´s gehen - sehe wie jmd in der Suche für Schattenlabby sucht und denk mir, da gehtse mit -die ersten Bosse hast du auf non hero auch schon gemacht..
Der invite kommt und so nach nen paar Minuten frägt der Gruppenleader, während wir auf den Rest warten, was ich so für Werte für Verteidigung, Ausweichen und so hätte...  ich denk mir noch was das wieder soll, immer dieses nervige nachgefrage (war früher noch mehr im channel zu lesen war als gerade unter cata).. ich suche also nach den Werten (und ich hatte auf diese Werte ehrlich noch nie geachtet - ) und meinte Verteidigung: 320 (man brauchte damals 490 für crit immun) und der Leader "ähm und Ausweichen und Parrieren.." ich:" mom ... 5% und 5%" darauf meinte er, ob ich sicher bin dass ich meine Tankklamotten anhätte?? - meine Ohren wurden heißer... "ähm ... jaa? ..."- daraufhin wurde ich über die Stats eines Tanks aufgeklärt.... ich hatte immer fleissig nur auf HP und INT gesetzt (Mana war damals noch Mangel für Pala´s - ich glaube man bekam auch kein mana über heal) und KEIN einziges item hatte ausweichen, parrieren oder blocken... (der Talentbaum war halbwegs i.O.). 

Sooo startete meine Tankkarriere bei wow...

so long und viel Spass 
Elektron


----------



## Akkarun (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab erst mit Stufe 30 die Talentpunkte gefunden^^


----------



## Dogarn (17. Mai 2011)

Es ist schon ein wenig her. Mitm PvP schurken (ally) im Alteractal immer gern die Anstürmenden Feinde über die Brücke mit einem Schneeball runtergekickt und dann gekillt. Ging ganz gut.
Bis dieser eine Krieger mit diesem einen fetten Schwert kam und trotz 20% life mich armen Schurken umgehauen hat.
Spiele seit dem Horde.
Und diese brücke in Alterac nervt mich nurnoch^^


----------



## Niklasx (17. Mai 2011)

anno 2006. ich beginne mit wow. will uuunbedingt hexer spielen. will uuuunbedingt horde spielen. ich, damals noch ein kleiner junge der untote doof findet, muss also einen orc machen.
als ich dann den pvp content mit 70 erschliesse, merke ich wie viel besser doch die untoten sind.

heute-> rassenänderung 

habe mich echt enorm drüber geärgert, damals nen orc gemacht zu haben.
nicht nur, dass untote wille der verlassenen haben und die rüstung einfach besser aussieht..
naja..heute habe ich meinen ud wl 
aber habe mich eben fast 3 jahre lang gequält indem ich immer einen dicken orc ansehen musste ^^


----------



## Dalfi (17. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich kein echter Fauxpas eher lustige unwissenheit........

Ich hab eigentlich immer Range-DDs gespielt: Orc-Hexer (ich mag den DICKEN LOCK), Eule, Ele-Schami usw. Eines Nachts am WE peitscht mich die Langeweile und ich erstelle mir einen Schurken.....
Am morgen war der dann so um Lvl 20 rum als ein Gildie on kommt mit seinem damals Lvl 60 Paladin.....
Ich ihn angewispert ob er ein Duell möchte, ja war ein wenig übertrieben aber ich dachte ein wenig pieksen kann man ihn ja bestimmt so aus dem Stealth raus...
Ich also Duell gestartet und ab in den Stealth, aber egal wie ich es versuche, immer dreht er sich zu mir hin.....
ich schon völlig entnervt, als er mir im TS mitteilt, dass er mich doch glatt trotz Stealth sehen kann , war mir das peinlich, hab ich doch nicht gewusst, das man ab nem bestimmten Unterschied im Lvl die Leute trotzdem sieht. Der hat mich ausgefeiert im TS und es natürlich auch gleich auf der Gilden-HP ins Forum gepostet, damit alle was von haben


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Mai 2011)

Unser größter Fauxpas? Hm, man hat mit WoW angefangen.


----------



## Potpotom (18. Mai 2011)

Okaaaay... das war mir auch noch nicht bewusst. cO


----------



## Kankru (18. Mai 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Am Anfang wie jeder andere Spieler auch Bedarf lieber geklickt als Gier.



Wie jeder Andere? No way. Gibt auch Leute die nachdenken.



SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Zu BC Zeiten als schnelles Reiten jeden Spieler mit Netherdrachen (die MÜSSEN ja geld haben) angebettelt, hab das Geld nicht zusammenbekommen.



Wie ich es gehasst habe, diese "Haste ma XXX-Gold Spammer - heute trifft man kaum noch welche an, zumindest bei uns!



SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> So wie jeder andere alle Barren/Erze beim Händler verkauft.



Siehe erste Antwort!


----------



## Potpotom (18. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher was peinlicher ist, seine zum Teil lustigen Fehler hier nieder zu schreiben oder sich an ihnen aufzugeilen. Schwere Frage...

Aber das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Amraam (18. Mai 2011)

Dardinio schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein Kleiner Tauren Krieger .namens Dardinio der.. mit lvl 35 immer noch keine Bersi und Deff Haltung hatte ... Und Im Kloster mit 2hwaffe und kampfhaltung tankte



macht ja nix, heiler wirds schon richten ^^
(mein erster char war ein Dämo-hexer)
mein grösster fauxpass?

Mit meinen hexenmeister endeckt dass ich irgendwann mal "Todesmantel" gelernt habe.

Tolltip gelesen, "Boa das ding heilt mich ja"....

In einer inni mal "low-HP gehabt", in der panik dann Todesmantel auf einen mob drauf...

Tja, problem war, das war genau _dieses_ target , mein kumpel (ebenfalls hexer) mit seiner Saat der verderbniss belegt hatte....


diesen Drachen:

RL erklärt den boss, ich will wissen wie viel HP der boss so hat, klick ich also einfach mal drauf....

Wache war auf aggro(und ja, sämtliche wachen-skills waren auf "auto-modus", auch "charge")...

RL: "also da kommen dann so lava-we.... verdammt !!!"


----------



## _Raziel_ (19. Mai 2011)

Jonas1994 schrieb:


> Damals als ich die Reiserakete von dem Freunde werben Porgramm erhalten habe, war ich natürlich total gespannt wie es ist mit 2 Leuten rumzufliegen. Kollegen eingepackt und rumgeflogen. Da ich vorher noch nie einen zweisitzer besessen habe habe ich auf den Sitzplatz meines Freundes "gerechtsklickt" und habe dort gesehen, dass man denjenigen vom Mount werfen kann. Kurz nach Dalaran, gefühlte 3000KM über dem Boden schmeiß ich den Jäger aus dem Mount  Unbeabsichtigt natürlich, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das funktioniert  Schwupp weg war er. Im Flug schreibt er mir dann nur noch so ganz dramatisch: Wiesoooooooooo? :'(


Made my Day! (Ich kann nicht mehr...)

Naja, einige Sachen hab ich schonmal geschrieben... Neue Tatsachen.

Von DD zu Tank als Pala wechseln und vergessen den doofen Zorn anzumachen. Oder vor Patch 4.1 nach einem Tod...
Als Schamiheiler in HC um 23:00 Uhr einzuschlafen und Wipes zu verursachen, weil ich dem Tank nicht hinterher laufe und er nach Ablauf des Erdschildes doch irgendwann stirbt.


Aber die grösste Dummheit von mir war mit einem Jäger zu WotLK-Zeiten.

N'Freund von mir (er Pala) und ich waren vom heulenden Fjord nach Dalaran unterwegs (CD auf RS). Natürlich flogen wir und zack... konnte ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr bewegen und mein Freund war tot. Ich dachte schon, "Was hat der Idiot jetzt gemacht?" Göttliches Eingreifen natürlich. Der Pala stirbt, der Spieler wird in eine Bubble für 3 Minuten gesetzt. Mein Palafreund sagte dann, dass es was ganz cooles gäbe. Ich könne jetzt abmounten und würde dennoch in der Luft stehen bleiben.
Gesagt, getan. Und ich stand wirklich in der Luft... "Cooooool!!!!"
Schallendes Gelächter über TS von allen. 
Ich: "Häh? Was ist?"
Pala: "Naja, mein göttliches Eingreifen gibt mir keine Rüstungsminderung. Aber nach Ablauf von den 3 Minuten wirst du sterben. Aufmounten während dem Fall is nämlich nicht und die Bubble verbietet es dir zu casten."
Ich -> Kopf -> Tisch...

LG


----------



## Serendipity (13. Januar 2012)

PUSH ... muß doch möglich sein MEHR zu bekommen ^^ ich les es so gern, dann komme ich mir nur noch halb so unwissend vor


----------



## Dogarn (13. Januar 2012)

Mein größter Fauxpas in Cata?

Naja, so recht fiele mir keiner ein, aber da mir der Thread gefällt und ich ihn pushen will erzähle ich Euch eine lustige Geschichte.

Die Szenerie ist Tol Barad. Die Halbinsel davon. Die Schlacht war grade vorbei und wir hatten ordentlich aufs Maul bekommen. Ich war während dieser Schlacht immer wieder auf den Selben Paladin gestoßen, den ich als BlutTodesritter immer Minutenlang bekämpft habe, bis er dann endlich doch Verstärkung erhielt und ich Bob grüßen durfte.

Naja, auf besagter Halbinsel nach der Schlacht traf man sich wieder. Beide PvP noch an, er hatte grade die Siegesquest abgegeben. Sah mich, lachte mich aus, spuckte mich an...

Da dachte ich auch nur noch..."Freundchen...ich zieh unser Duell irgendwo hin wo du niemanden hast der dir zu Hilfe eeilt, und irgendwann geht dir dein Mana aus." (<- Habe hinterher gemerkt wie verschi**en lang es dauert, bis ein heilig-Pala OOM ist. Nämlich NIE)

Mein Plan ging auf. Ich und der Paladin kämpften unseren ewigen Streit an einer Klippe aus. Sezenenmässig krachten die Wellen an die Felsen, von irgendwo her kreischte eine Möwe...
Nein, es war keine Möwe, es war ein Todesritter, der grade versehentlich seine Hotkeys verfehlte und statt auf T zu landen E gedrückt hatte.

Die Taste E bewirkt, dass der Character seitlich läuft.

Und zwar mit vollem Schwung die Klippe herunter.

Ich bin irgendwo mit verdammt wenig Life zwischengelandet. Glücklicherweise.
aber oben stand ein lachender Paladin...

...bis ich ihn mit Todesgriff an mich herangezogen habe! Haha!

Nun ging der Streit wieder von vorne los, bald waren unsere Lebenspunkte wieder auf 100% und dann merkte ich wie vermaledeit wenig Platz...

Ich stürzte noch eine Ebene tiefer, und war jetzt eingesperrt zwischen zwei Felsen. Da war kein Herauskommen mehr.
Für den Paladin nach erneuter Todesgriff-runterzieh-action allerdings auch nicht mehr.

Jetzt stellen wir uns mal folgendes Szenario vor.

Wir sperren Chuck Norris mit Fidel Castro zusammen in einen Käfig. Keiner kann heraus. Sie kämpfen bis zum Tod. (Achtung: Der Witz ist, dass Sowohl Cuck als auch Fidel nicht sterben können.) (Edit Nummer 2: Bitte keine "chuck macht nen Roundhousekick gegen den Käfig und befördert ihn somit in die neunte Dimension, dadurch explodiert Fidels Kopf und Cuck nimmt sich seine Sandalen, weil die nämlich von Geox sind und atmen können. Danke)

Nunja, Chuck und Fidel sitzen im Käfig. Für die Ewigkeit.

Nunja, Ich und Palachen sitzen zwischen den Felsen. Für die Ewigkeit.
Denn wir waren beide verdammt stur, es war schon fast ein Hass, den ich auf diesen Paladin hatte.

aber nach Dreißig Minuten Palahauens wird man doch müde.

Und da kam mir der Geistesblitz! Wie hatte mich der Paladin in Tol Barad immer abgezogen? durch die Hilfe dritter!
Per Allgemeinchat fand man schnell helfende Hände, denn der Paladin hatte sich nicht beliebt gemacht, während er uns Tol Barad abgezogen hat.

Wahrhaftig Sechs Mitstreiter fand ich! Der Paladin würde einpacken können!

Nur hatten meine Mitstreiter einen nachteil, den wir nicht hatten. Sie standen oben auf der Klippe, während wir zweischen den Felsen kämpften.

Einige Mutige versuchten zu springen...und starben an dem Fallschaden.

Aber dieser eine Krieger, der an dieser Stelle gedankt sein soll, schrieb, er würde auf Mage umloggen, rankommen, langsamer Fall buffen...

tat er auch!

Und die Magischen Sieben vernichteten den Heiligpaladin! Muhahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!1111einself!!!111!



Die Erkenntnis kam später.

Der Paladin stand oben an der Klippe, und lachte sieben Streiter aus, die sich alle selbst gefangen hatten.







Und wir Idioten kamen erst nach etlichen Minuten improvisierten Walljumpens auf die Idee unsere Ruhesteine zu nutzen.


Whow. Einmal mehr bluten meine Finger, aber ich hoffe ich kann Euch unterhalten 
In gewisser Weise ist die GEschichte doch ein Fauxpas wie mir grade auffällt...also nix mit Oftopic hier ihr Moderatoren, ist alles gewollt 

So long
Der Erzähler


----------



## Lakor (13. Januar 2012)

Ohhhh, da gab es grade zu Classic viele, aber das wird wohl einer der Größten sein.

Wir befinden uns in der Bibliothek im Scharlachroten Kloster. Just in diesem Moment beißt der Böse Arkanist Doan ins Gras und lässt einige seiner Wunderbaren Schätze fallen. Noch unerfahren und ein wenig grün hinter den Hörnern sieht der Krieger Lakor den Dolch, der einst Doan gehörte. (Für alle die es nicht wisstn: Caster Dolch). 

Wie handelt also der Krieger? Er vergleicht die Dps zahl mit der eigenen Waffe und würfelt seinem besten Freund diesen Caster Dolch mit der Begründung weg: ER HAT ABER DOCH MEHR DPS! (Und ich rede nicht vom Theorycraft Dps, nein, von der Anzeige: Schaden pro Sekunde)

Mein Kumpel nimmt mir das heute noch übel und regelmäßig kommt als (Pseudo-) Argument: "[...] DER DOLCH AUS KLOSTER!!!![...]"


----------



## Thjodrerir (13. Januar 2012)

Soviele Charaktere, ohne Quest und neues Equip, bis Stufe 10 gelevelt, daraufhin gelöscht und wieder neu 
    angefangen. Ich glaube, es waren insgesamt 3 Nachtelf Krieger. 
Als Krieger mit Zweihandwaffe, ohne Spott und Verteidigunshaltung, getankt.
Nachdem ich erfahren habe was Equip ist, habe ich Sachen mit Intelligenz benutzt, da ich dachte, dass es mir 
    einen taktischen Vorteil bringt, denn ein intelligenter Krieger ist ein besserer Anführer und Taktiker   
Erst mit Stufe 80 angefangen DBM zu benutzten. Die Welt wurde daraufhin um einiges einfacher.  
Bis Burning Crusade, obwohl ich schon ein Jahr gezockt habe, besaß ich keinen Charakter auf maximaler Stufe.
Wie erwähnt, mit Level 10 erst zu erfahren, was Quests sind, und wie sie funktionieren.
Cataclysm gespielt.
Burning Crusade nicht ausreichend gespielt, obwohl es von der Atmosphere her die beste Erweiterung war.
Talente erst mit Stufe 20 entdeckt.
Mit Stufe 10 vergeblich, immer und immer wieder, durch Sumpfland richtung Eisenschmiede zu gelangen.
     In Classic gab es nämlich noch keine Schiffe richtung Sturmwind. 
Habe das Icon für Heldenhafter Stoß immer wieder versucht in den Slot für Munition und Pfeile einzufügen,
    denn für mich sah es aus wie ein Pfeil. Und verdammt, was wie ein Pfeil aussieht, soll da auch rein!   

Das wars so ziemlich. Und zu meiner Verteidigung: 2005 war ich 12.


----------



## Hakaba (14. Januar 2012)

Jonas1994 schrieb:


> Damals als ich die Reiserakete von dem Freunde werben Porgramm erhalten habe, war ich natürlich total gespannt wie es ist mit 2 Leuten rumzufliegen. Kollegen eingepackt und rumgeflogen. Da ich vorher noch nie einen zweisitzer besessen habe habe ich auf den Sitzplatz meines Freundes "gerechtsklickt" und habe dort gesehen, dass man denjenigen vom Mount werfen kann. Kurz nach Dalaran, gefühlte 3000KM über dem Boden schmeiß ich den Jäger aus dem Mount  Unbeabsichtigt natürlich, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das funktioniert  Schwupp weg war er. Im Flug schreibt er mir dann nur noch so ganz dramatisch: Wiesoooooooooo? :'(






lol wie geil ist das denn? hab ja n bißchen pipi in den augen gehabt. ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (14. Januar 2012)

Zu BC als ich noch Pala gespielt hab... 
Es war mein erster Raid bei der neuen Gilde in SSC ich wollte natürlich alles perfekt machen und "vorbildlich" sein um eben einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen.
Bei Tiefenlord Karathresssollte ich die kleinen Murlock Adds tanken. 
Ein Meele Schami aus der Tankgruppe, er lag in meinem Grid genau neben meinem Tank Kollegen, einen Krieger, zog bei einer neuen Add Welle Aggro.
Um ihn zu retten nutzte ich BoP, nur leider nicht auf ihn sondern auf unseren MT. Er verlor natürlich die Aggro und der Tiefenlord begann fröhlich durch den Raid zu pflügen. Und was mache ich anstatt einfach einen neuen Segen auf den Tank zu sprechen?
Na klar ich schreie durchs TS :" DRÜCKS DIR WEG!! DRÜCKS DIR WEG!!!"

Das war definitiv mein größter, aber irgendwie auch lustigster Fauxpas


----------



## Malohin (14. Januar 2012)

Ich hab in meinen ersten 10-15 Inis auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt - schliesslich bin ich Verzauberer und hab Bedarf an
Verzauberkunstmats. Bis ein geduldiger Mitspieler sich mitten in der Ini mal ne Viertelstunde Zeit nahm um
mir das Bedarf-Gier-System zu erklären....


----------



## Zhiala (14. Januar 2012)

Du warst aber dabei nicht zufälig ein trolischer Jäger? und das vor etwa 2 Wochen? da gabs nämlich so einen der mir erklären wollte das Verzauberer nunma alles brauchen *g* Ich hab ihm erzählt das er schreddern kann was er will aber gefälligst nicht überall drauf Bedarf hat. Der hat meinem Kriegerchen die Kettenrüstung von Mutantus und die Latschen von Serpentis weggewürfelt, sonst wärs mir wohl nichtmal aufgefallen...


----------



## Malohin (14. Januar 2012)

Ähm - nein... Jäger ja. Aber das ist schon 6(?) Jahre her und ich bin N8-11


----------



## ATomicMaster (15. Januar 2012)

Ende Januar ist es bei mir auch soweit... 5 Jahre WoW ich war dabei 

Angefangen damals als Nachtelf Jäger... Fasziniert von der WoW Welt... bis spät in die Nach gezockt... war ich anfangs sehr geschockt. 
Vor WoW hatte ich Flyff gespielt. Mein erstes MMo. Dort war es ganz normal 100erte Heiltränke dabeizuhaben und im sekundentakt zu benutzen.
In meinen ersten WoW Stunden auf Teldrassil habe ich im Flyff Stil versucht an soviele Heiltränke zu kommen wie möglich! 
Habe mich gewundert das die Mobs nur ganz ganz selten welche fallen liesen. Hab dann mein erstes hartverdientes Gold immer wieder ins teure
AH geschleppt um mich mit heiltränken auszustatten....
Irgendwann es muss so zw level 20-30 dann gewesen sein... hab ich meine mehreren Stacks heiltränke im Inventar mal betrachtet... und mir is aufgefallen das ich keinen
einzigen davon gebraucht habe... 

Das gute Gold 

Naja weiter gehts in WoW... Kloster Endboss... der tolle Casterdolch... mein Jäger war stolzer Besitzer von 2 dieser Dolche! Inkl. VZ Wildtiertöter! 
*_* Rotes Leuchten uhhh *_* auch ne Stange Gold gekostet >.< Und wie einer meiner Vorposter schon erwähnt hat... Die Dolche machten einfach mehr DPS wie meine 

Auch lustig... mit meinem Jäger im Rotkamm Gebirge unterwegs... dort gab es dies Brockenschwere Quests mit den Eliteorks auf der Eliteburg...
Alleine versucht... nichts zu machen... keine Chance. Naja mal fragen wer die Quests noch braucht.
Zack Zack im Allgemeinchat gesucht... und schnell 4 weitere Mitstreiter gefunden. Wir machten uns auf den weg.
Auf dem weg zur burg hatten sich noch 2 leute gemeldet. Naja Gruppe war mit 5 Leuten schon voll. 
Natürlich war ich kein noob mehr dachte ich mir. Machen wir eben einen Schlachtzug auf!
Gesagt getan zu 7 zur Burg... 15 min geschnetzel... "Hat schon wer die Quests fertig?" "Ähm nein" "Nope" "Nein" usw.
Gut weiter gehts! Weitere 30 min geschnetzelt... immer noch niemand die Quests fertig o.O
Große Verwunderung im Raid... nach viel Diskutieren und hin und her... Hat doch tatsächlich jemand rausgefunden das man in einem Schlachtzug keine Quests erledigen kann...
Und wieder was gelernt 


P.s.: Meine erste Gilde waren "Die Hüter des Hains" (Allianz) auf Nethersturm. Vll finde ich mal wieder paar Spieler von dort?


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Talente erst mit Stufe 20 entdeckt.



Entdeckt hab ich sie direkt auf Stufe 10. Da ich aber noch D2 geschädigt war, hab ich mich nicht getraut zu Skillen. Ich wollte nicht auf Level 50 merken, daß mein Char verskillt ist.

Auf Stufe 40 hat mich dann ein Gildenkollege drauf hingewiesen, daß ich jeder Zeit neu Skillen kann.


----------



## Galanhead (17. Januar 2012)

Mein erster Tauren Krieger.......

1. sehr spät gemerkt so mit 20-25 das es noch andere Rucksäke gab...Man hatte ich Plattfüsse.....
2. Kurz nach 20 die Funktion des Ruhesteins erkannt......Boha it´s magic......
3. BC zu wenig gespielt......Schnüff


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ein Profi im Unfall-bauen.

2 Dinge allein in Grimbatol, zu den Zeiten, als die Instanz noch recht frisch war: General Umbriss: Ich, Blut-DK, todesgreife ausgerechnet den kranken Mob und nicht des andere Vieh, was am Heiler klebt. Der kranke Mob stirbt sofort, der General Umbriss geht in seinen Berserker, Wipe.

3. Boss, also der Drache. Immer wieder kommen ja die Feuerelementare, die ihr Ziel nicht erreichen dürfen. Tjoa ... ich stand gerade etwas abseits von der Gruppe, der Ele spawnte direkt bei der Gruppe. Ich todesgreife also den Feuerele, der direkt auf den Melee neben mir stürmt, sofort explodiert ...


----------



## Jaros (18. Januar 2012)

-Mit Lvl 30 hatte ich noch keinen einzigen Punkt im Skilltree vergeben.

Wer kennt in LBRS das loch im Boden wo man tief runter fällt? Eines Nachts total betrunken kam ich auf die schlaue Idee ich könnte ja noch zocken....
Naja nach dem gefühlten 20 Absturz ins LOch und lautem Gelächter im TS bin ich dann doch ins Bett gegangen^^


----------



## Shirumay (31. Januar 2012)

OMG , es gibt da noch eine Sache an die ich mich erinner. Keine Ahnung wie lange das her ist , auf jedenfall als ich mit PvP angefangen habe. Ihr kennt doch sicherlich in BGs das lustige "Troll Emote" (X hat euch afk gemeldet gebt /afk remove ein ) Und ich dachte noch . Noo wieso ?! Wieso wurde ich afk gemeldet ! Da ich nicht rausfliegen wollte , gab ich damals in meiner Unwissenheit natürlich schön /afk remove ein. Und schwupp , da war ich raus aus den BG. Natürlich hats nur einmal bei mir geklappt , bis ich dahinter gekommen bin. Aber daran erinner ich mich heute noch


----------



## Kijimea0815 (31. Januar 2012)

Zu Classic hab ich noch Mage im PvP gespielt, frisch mit 48 etwa an Tarrens Mühle Ehre gefarmt in der ersten Woche als die Ehre reingepatcht wurde und erst Tage später bemerkt das es nen 31er Talent gibt, da man dazu im Talentbaum runterskillen musste.


----------



## dandolor (16. Februar 2012)

Es gab mal eine Blutelfenjägerin die mit lvl 13 genug hatte von den Gesiterladen und im Brachland Questen gehen wollte. 
Dummerweise kannte sie den Portstein nicht und ist drum mit lvl 13 über die Pestländer, Sumpfland, durch Eisenschmiede 
mit der Bahn nach Sturmwind und von da durchs Schlingendorntal nach Beutebucht.

Ich hab mich sozusagen durch die ostlichen Königreichte gestorben xD

Und dann war da noch mein Schurke mit dem ich bis lvl 70 nicht gerafft hab wie das mit den Combopunkten funzt xD

Hach... manchmal vermisst man seine Noobzeiten fast etwas, als es noch kein Recount oder Gearscore gab sondern nur
sinnloses in der Gegend rumgerenne und Spass dran haben neues zu entdecken^^


----------



## Nike3676 (16. Februar 2012)

Hach... manchmal vermisst man seine Noobzeiten fast etwas, als es noch kein Recount oder Gearscore gab sondern nur
sinnloses in der Gegend rumgerenne und Spass dran haben neues zu entdecken^^
[/quote]

/sign


----------



## SaphirSternchen (17. Februar 2012)

Also ganz zu Anfang zu meinen Noob Zeiten , wusste das kleine SaphirSternchen nicht was Quests sind , oder was man überhaupt in WoW machen muss. Ich hatte zwar nur die Classic Probeversion , aber irgendwie hab ich es damals nicht so gecheckt . Also hab ich einfach alles umgehauen , ohne eine Quest zu machen , bis mir jemand erklärt hat was ich überhaupt machen muss . Genau wie ich gedacht hab .. Hmm der Gegenstand ist grün und besser, obwohl die falschen Werte drauf waren. Hach ja , das waren noch Zeiten . Wie ich sie vermisse  Da kam es noch auf das zusammen spiel an , und es ging nicht nur um DPS und Co. Heutzutage ist es manchmal traurig wie sich das zusammen spiel auseinander lebt. Letztens noch erlebt das sogar in den Low Inis mit DPS und Schaden angegeben wird. Tja irgendwie normal , wenn man ACC Gebundene Sachen anhat , und es noch Spieler in random Inis gibt , welche zum Beispiel das Spiel neu Anfangen. Echt schade wie es sich entwickelt hat , und das der Schaden vor dem Spaß am gemeinsammen Spiel steht


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Februar 2012)

Es war einmal vor einer langen Zeit....

Ein junger Zwergen Jäger namens Gorlin erblickte das Licht der Welt.
Noch keine Ahnung was er da tat,kämpfte er sich durch Azeroth.

In den Instanzen war er meist ohne seine Begleiter unterwegs.
Warum?
Es war ja so viel toller,das Pet konnte nicht sterben,man hat an Futter gespart(weil es ja auch so unsagbar kostspielig war) und ich hab in Intsanzen auch genauso argumentiert.
"Ich spare Futter" 
Die erfahreneren Jäger zu Classic Zeiten konnten das meist natürlich überhaupt nicht verstehen...warum nur.....

Andere Geschichte:

Ich habe meinen ersten Magier damals auf Frost geskillt und damit argumeniert,das die Mobs, in der damals kommenden Erweiterung Burning Crusade, ja bestimmt ALLE Feuerimmun sind und ich damit ganz weit vorne liege.


Ich vermisse diese Ahnungslosigkeit.


----------



## Schlamm (20. Februar 2012)

Der größte Fauxpas ist noch nicht so lange her:

Das erstemal mit der Gilde bei Ultraxion mit den richtigen Leuten und das erste Mal kamen wir unter 10%! Ich als einer der Tanks (Das Problem war nicht das Drücken, sondern schlicht der Dmg^^) Alle hoch konzentriert. Waaah. Ich sehe die Lebensbalken knallhart runtersausen. Oh Gott. Debuff! Wegklicken!.....wahhh *spannung* Wir schaffens! Gleich stirbt einer! ...*hibbel* Das wird eng!....Stunde des Zwielichts! Nur noch das Überleben, dann liegt er!....Muss ich drücken?! Muss ich draußen bleiben?!.... 

Tja...Was denkt ihr was ich gemacht habe?^^Ich habe meinen Instinkten nachgegeben und gedrückt. Der andere Tank leider auch und wir sind ungelogen am Ende bei 800k gewipt...Und das meine Schuld, weil ich draußen bleiben sollte...Argh

Das Schweigen im TS werde ich nie vergessen, und ich schäme mich jetzt noch^^


----------



## Jihihad (20. Februar 2012)

mir sind vor allem 2 Dinge aus meiner WoW-Vergangenheit in Erinnerung geblieben. Beide vom ersten Char (Nachtelf Druide).

Zunächst habe ich bis ca. stufe 30 gedacht, dass man ja genug Talentpunkte bekommt, daher kann man die ja gleichmäßig auf die verschiedenen Bäume aufteilen. Dass die Bäume dazu dienen sich zu spezialisieren war mir fremd  Bin dann mit ca. Stufe 30 darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass eine 7/7/6 skillung (oder sowas) eher suboptimal ist.

Die zweite Sache, die ich erst recht spät erfahren habe war, dass man sein Equipment reparieren kann. Hab ich auf lvl 40 erfahren ca. Ich hatte zwar schon vorher bei einigen Händlern das Symbol gesehen, dachte aber, das könne man nur machen, wenn man selber Schmied sei. War echt super, als ich das erfahren habe. Endlich musste ich die alte Rüstung nicht mehr wegschmeißen und eine neue suchen, wenn die alte kaputt war.

MfG Melo


----------



## Velynn (20. Februar 2012)

Mir fällt grad nur etwas ein.

/gquit und /cquit sitzen auf einem Baum, /cquit fällt runter. Wer bleibt übrig?

...ehm ja.. /gquit ne 


Edit: 
Ach mir fällt noch was ein.
Bei Madness, auf der letzten Plattform, da gibts doch diese 2 grossen Adds, welche den Tanks ganz schön zu schaffen machen, ich wollte einem Caster die Hand des Schutzes geben, aber erwischte versehentlich den DK Tank. Ups..

Und mir fällt noch was von meinem Magier ein. Mein zweites Mal in Warsong (ca lvl 40). Ich hab mir das Ziel des BGs schon irgendwie zusammengereimt. Man muss die gegnerische Flagge nehmen und in die eigene Base bringen. Gut. Ich reite vor, nehme die Flagge und mounte auf. Huch Flagge ist weg. Gehe nochmal rein und mounte diesmal nicht auf. Renne den ganzen weg zur Ally Base und stelle mich zum Flaggen-Spawn, ein Heil Schamane hat sich mir angeschlossen. Ich frage im /s: ,,Wieso kann ich die Flagge nicht abgeben? Wo muss ich hin?'' - Schami: ,,Aufs Dach.''. Auf dem Dach angekommen, renne ich wie wild umher. Ich denke mir einfach nur -häää wo muss ich hin mit der Flagge damit ich sie abgeben kann?!-, ich hatte keinen Plan davon dass man sie nicht abgeben kann während die Horde unsere Flagge hat... Die Horde Flagge geht down, Die Allys spammen im Chat, GIB AB, LOS GIB SCHON AB! Ich (noch immer auf dem Dach): es geht nicht!!!, Der Schami schweigt. Total verzweifelt leave ich das bg, und suche im Internet nach einem Warsong Guide um es beim nächsten mal besser zu wissen .

Edit:


dandolor schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Blutelfenjägerin die mit lvl 13 genug hatte von den Gesiterladen und im Brachland Questen gehen wollte.
> Dummerweise kannte sie den Portstein nicht und ist drum mit lvl 13 über die Pestländer, Sumpfland, durch Eisenschmiede
> mit der Bahn nach Sturmwind und von da durchs Schlingendorntal nach Beutebucht.
> 
> Ich hab mich sozusagen durch die ostlichen Königreichte gestorben xD



rofl xD


----------



## karstenschilder (5. März 2012)

Mir ist gestern was richtig dämliches passiert.

Nachdem ich (nach einer längeren Pause) meinen Hexer erfolgreich durch Nordend gebracht hatte und er nun in der Unterwasserwelt angekommen ist, habe ich mal aus neugier einen Todesritter angefangen.

Mit des ganzen Quests im Nagrand fertig geworden, dachte ich mir so, Mensch, in dem einen Konstruktionslager in den Bergen ganz im Südwesten hast du doch früher auch noch Quests gehabt. Sind die jetzt alle rausgepatcht? Also gemütlich meinen untoten Körper auf mein Greifengerippe gesetzt, hingeschwebt und am Rand der Klippe gelandet.

Guck ich mich so um. Kommt so ein 71er Elite angelaufen. Denk ich mir so, bin ja 77, den hau ich jetzt mal um, vielleicht droppt ja was, das ne Quest startet. Nachdem das erste Drittel seiner Leiste weg war, guck ich so zu meiner und stelle fest, dass bei mir schon 2/3 weg sind. Leichter Schweiß, aber cool bleiben, neben Todesstoß sind ja noch ein paar andere Sachen da, die heilen können. Also auf Runenheilung geklickt und Todesstoß war auch grad wieder frei. Sah danach schon ein wenig besser aus. Auf die Idee, einen Trank zu werfen, kam ich nicht. Nicht bei einem Kampf 77er Todesritter gegen 71er Elite Trash. Nach seinem 2ten Drittel war bei mir schon wieder alles eng, Todesstoß und Runenheilung waren noch auf CD. Und dann...war ich hin.

Auf dem Rückweg vom Friedhof denk ich mir so, wie konnte mich so ein lumpiger 71er umhauen, auch wenn er Elite war, bis mir die zündende Idee kam: Die Scherbenwelt geht von 61-70 und nicht von 71-80. Ich war also 67 und nicht 77. War in Gedanken wohl schon in Nordend.

Mittlerweile ist es mir wieder eingefallen, dass ich dort wegen irgendwelchen Dailies gequestet habe, glaub Netherschwingen wars.

Passiert halt.

EDIT: Korrektur: 67 nicht 68. Noch schlimmer.


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. März 2012)

Ist wohl drei Jahre her, Mondfest-Event, Horde und Allianz tummeln sich gemeinsam auf der Mondlichtung rum. Man scheint sich einig - trotzdem einige PVP-geflaggt sind, will man Omen gemeinsam besiegen. 

Ein Hordler übernimmt das Tanken, zig Leute, egal welcher Fraktion, zergen auf dem Mob rum. Ich, mit einer grenzenlosen Naivität gesegnet, bin mit einem Alli-Heiler unterwegs, nehm den Tank ins Target und heile, was das Mana hergibt! So richtig ins Zeug gelegt. Omen lag, Dank- und Jubelemotes allerorts.

Dann die ernüchternde Erkenntnis, dass all meine ambitionierte Heilung nur auf mich ging :-/ Horde heilen geht halt nicht, auch bei so einem gemeinschaftsfördernden Event.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerpinguin (6. März 2012)

Als ich vor 5 jahren angefangen hab, hab ich nen Krieger gespielt(heute noch mein main), stufe 10 erreicht gemerkt "ui, ich kann n talentpunkt verteilen" zack gemacht fröhlich low inis wie flammenschlund oder hdw gemacht aber höhere dann nich sondern fröhlich weitergequestet. Irgendwann wurde dann n tank für Zulfarrak gesucht, denk ich mir ich bin krieger ich hab gehört krieger können tanken, mich gemeldet und geportet worden. erste gruppe gemacht -->wipe. dann meint einer als waffenkrieger mit 2handwaffe is man kein tank. da hab ich erst bemerkt dass es mehr als einen talentbaum gibt. und n bissl später hab ich rausgefunden dass man mit klassenquests auch noch Haltungen bekommt.Tja aller anfang is schwer


----------



## shadow24 (6. März 2012)

tja,die macht der gewohnheit gibt es auch bei wow...ich seit jahren als alli unterwegs und mach dabei auch fast täglich die quests auf tol...so,nun nach jahren mein erster hordenchar als schurke.endlich 85 udn ich geh das erste mal tol und mach wie gewohnt die ganzen quests udn als letztes die im spinnenwald,wie ich sie als alli auch immer mache weil meine lager gleich über die brücke ist...

schnetzel mich also mit meinem hordenschurken durch das spinnengetier und da ich frischer 85er bin geht das noch nicht so gut von der hand,sodass ich nur noch halbes leben habe.da seh ich einen hunter der gegnerischen fraktion wie der mich auf meinem gaul angreift...ok,glück gehabt,ich nicht abgemountet udn reite wie der teufel auf die rettende bastion zu udn schick dem hunter noch ein wink-emote zu,während ich in die allifestung reite...
naja den rest kann sich jeder vorstellen...

war übrigens nicht das einzige mal beim hochleveln das ich mit meinem hordler den "rettenden" allianzstützpunkt erreiche))...das kommt davon wenn man jahrelang nur eine fraktion spielt.ok,mittlerweile passiert mir das nicht mehr...


----------



## Klein-Maha (10. März 2012)

Zitat aus unserem TS von mir (Mage), während eines DS Raids:

"Warum kann ich nicht mehr casten? Oh... ich bin oom, warum denn did? Ach FUUUUUUU Ich bin ja tot... deswegen kann ich nicht mehr casten."


----------



## cerceribus (10. März 2012)

Da habe ich gleich 2 grandiose TS Geschichten über die wir uns wohl auf ewig lustig machen. 

Drachenseele 10er. Wipe am 2. Boss. Wird natürlich diskutiert und da wir etwas lockerer sind mit bisl Spaß und so. Dann irgendwann von unserem Schurken: 
"Leute wie kann es sein das ich als erster sterbe und auch wieder als erster vorm Boss stehe. Kommt mal ran, der trash ist sogar wieder resettet." ich als Priester dann "kann nicht sein sind alle da außer einem. Zeigt zumindest mein vuhdoo buffwatch. Und trash ist auch nicht da" Schurke "Hmm wohl anzeigefehler. Ich Relogg ma" alles wartet auf den Schurken. "stehe immernoch alleine da. Was ein Mist. Ich Porte mal raus und denn wieder rein" gesagt getan. "ich seh euch immernoch nicht..." bis einer mal gemerkt hat das er vor Boss 3 stand ging's noch ein Weilchen so weiter ^^" seid dem Tag kriegt unser Schurke extra einen Fremdenführer zugewiesen. Egal wo es hingeht. (das große gemecker über die Unfähigkeit Blizzards ein bugfreies spiel zu verkaufen habe ich mal ausgelassen  war aber zu köstlich)

2. Paar Leute aus der Gilde wollten einen Erfolg machen wo man von Hauptstadt zu Hauptstadt reisen muss. Weiß nimmer genau welcher. Auf jedenfall wir in dalaran fertig und wollten weiter nach IF. Unser Magier so schön "so. Letzter teleport dann haben wir's ja endlich." der kleine Gnom beginnt wie Wild in der luft rumzufuchteln und... Plopp weg isser. "hast du dc?" Stille im ts... "ich glaub er ist weg..." "ja ich stehe in IF..." "Magier, du müsst Portal stellen nicht teleportieren!!!" das Gelächter war nahezu endlos...

Konnte sicher noch mehr solcher Aktionen aufzählen weil wir einfach ein So chaotischer Haufen sind. Aber wir ham immer Spaß 

Auch gut fand ich im LFR 1 den Magier der oben am Turm vor hagara ein Portal nach Sw geöffnet hatte und ca 2/3 des Raids nicht vor hagara sondern in sw stand... Großes Kino eigentlich ^^"


----------



## Teena (10. März 2012)

In meiner ersten Instanz Todesminen(zu Classic) habe ich die halbe Instanz lang auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt, weil ich den Unterschied zu Gier/Passen/Bedarf noch nicht kannte - bis ich freundlich darauf hingewiesen wurde ;-)


----------



## Totemkrieger (10. März 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> war übrigens nicht das einzige mal beim hochleveln das ich mit meinem hordler den "rettenden" allianzstützpunkt erreiche))...das kommt davon wenn man jahrelang nur eine fraktion spielt.ok,mittlerweile passiert mir das nicht mehr...



Passiert mir auch immer noch 

Jahre lang nur Allianz gespielt ...Macht der Gewohnheit *grins*


----------



## The Awakening (11. März 2012)

ich habe mit wow gegonnen anfang BC und habe einen Jäger erstellt und level 1-20 ohne fähigkeiten und ohne pet gelevelt bis mich ein rl freund darauf hinwies das es ein zauberbuch gibt..arkaner schuss usw...^^ dachte mir ..oha die viecher fallen jetzt um einiges schneller : D Aber hatte trozdem meinen Spaß ohen skills ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. März 2012)

cerceribus schrieb:


> Plopp weg isser.



Jo, das kenn ich von einer Arbeitskollegin  
Wir haben zusammen gelevelt, da steht natürlich der ein oder andere Lehrerbesuch an. Ruhesteine sind ja praktisch, aber Portale vom Level-Mate sind endlos cool.
"Wohin?"
"Hmm, OG!"
"Oki"
zischhhh, pfffff, der dürre Trollmage wirbelt umher .... und ist weg.
"Ähhh ähm, Sylke?"
"Oooops"


----------



## McGorbo (11. März 2012)

Als ich zu Classic meinen ersten Char hoch gelevelt habe gewann ich bei einer Gruppenquest im Brachland das zu der Zeit das sehr seltene Rezept: Pikantes Deviat Supreme. Mein Gruppenpartner fragte mich ob ich es ihm verkaufen möchte und wie viel ich dafür verlange. Ich antwortete 10 Silber...

Als ich später Lvl 60 war und endlich gemerkt habe wie selten und teuer dieses Rezept war, hab ich mich ganz schön geärgert. Besonders weil ich bis BC keine Kohle fürs 100% Reiten hatte.


----------



## Eyora (12. März 2012)

Ich habe mich nun soweit in den normalen Instanzen mit lila Ausrüstungen ausgestattet, kann mir nur noch eine Halskette holen.
Daher dachte ich mir, es ist an der Zeit die heroischen Herausforderungen anzunehmen.
Also in den Dungeonbrowser und heroische Instanzen gewählt. Kam auch recht schnell in eine sagte am Anfang das ich neu in den Ini's sei, und die meisten nicht kenne.
Bei der ersten Mob-Gruppe stellte sich heraus, das ich mit meinen 10-11k dps vollkommen falsch war, denn alle anderen schossen mit ca 24k in einer anderen Liga.

Ich habe mich höflich ei allen Anwesenden entschuldigt und habe die Gruppe verlassen.

Was war geschehen? Ich hatte in meinem übermut nicht darauf geachtet, das es zweimal heroische Instanzen gab und ich auch für die Stunde des Zwielicht bereits fertig ausgerüstet bin (laut System passt mein Gear auch dort schon, es hat aber keine Ahnung).

Also erstmal eine halbe Stunde gewartet, da ich ja nun desertiert war, und mich wieder angemeldet.
Diesmal darauf geachtet das es der richtige war 
Eine neue Instanz geht auf und ich begrüße die Leute mit dem freundlichen Hinweis das ich neu sei, was alle anderen DD's ebenfalls von sich sagen konnten, und so begann unser 2 Stundiger Marsch durch Zul'Gurub mit vielen Wipes und einem toten Boss.    

Ich probiere es heute nochmal die heroischen, drückt mir die Daumen das mal eine einfache kommt.


----------



## Kruteck (19. März 2012)

Hey Eyora 

Dein Beitrag passt irgendwie nicht hier rein, und "Ich habe mich nun soweit in den normalen Instanzen mit lila Ausrüstungen ausgestattet"
kann auch nicht stimmen weil du nur in den Heros epische Gegenstände bekommmst.

Naja und am Anfang sind 10-11 k in Ordnung.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. März 2012)

Wenn das schon alles nicht so passt, warum lässt Du dann einen Beitrag nicht einfach ruhen, der mittlerweile eine Woche alt ist?


----------



## zampata (19. März 2012)

mein erster Char war ein Magier.
Gelevelt hatte ich meist mit einem Retri der aber kaum Schafen gemacht hatte.

als er mich um Rat fragte meinte ich:
du hast ja gar keine Zaubermacht.
Tja damals wussten wir beide es nicht besser.


----------



## Nortos (19. März 2012)

zampata schrieb:


> mein erster Char war ein Magier.
> Gelevelt hatte ich meist mit einem Retri der aber kaum *Schafen *gemacht hatte.
> 
> als er mich um Rat fragte meinte ich:
> ...



Schafe kann halt auch nur ein Mage ^^


----------



## Eyora (19. März 2012)

@Krutek
Manchmal drücke ich mich umständlich aus, ich meinte das ich aus den Non-Hero-Instanzen Marken gesammelt habe. Für diese Marken habe ich mir dann die Lila-Sachen beim Händler für die Marken geholt.
Wieso passt mein Beitrag nicht hier rein, sich zu verklicken, und in einer viel zu hohen Instanz, für einen, zu landen empfinde ich schon als Faux Pas.

Hab das DD Geschäft nun aber aufgegeben und komplett neu auf Horden Seit begonnen, hab einfach kein Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (19. März 2012)

Du bist aber anscheinend vom Gearlevel her durchaus passend equipt für die entsprechende Instanzen. Das Itemlevel ist das gleiche wie das der Items, welche du für Marken bekommst (378) Nur weil du dem Gear entsprechenden Schaden machst, ist das noch kein Fauxpas wenn du gegen völlig Überequippte antreten musst. 

Der Fauxpas war also, das du die Gruppe verlassen hast.  Denn man sollte sich von denen nicht unterkriegen lassen, die vergessen haben, dass sie auch mal mit einem ähnlichen Itemlevel angefangen haben diese Inis zu gehen. Du sollst ja die Instanzen gehen um besseres Equip zu bekommen, nicht um mit besseren Equip da durch zu rennen und dann auf alles Entzaubern zu würfeln, weil dein Gear ja schon gleich gut ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. März 2012)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Du sollst ja die Instanzen gehen um besseres Equip zu bekommen, nicht um mit besseren Equip da durch zu rennen und dann auf alles Entzaubern zu würfeln..



Gefällt mir :-) Haben bestimmt schon hundert Leute vor dir gesagt, aber du hast es perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Shannox HC mit dem DK getankt. Unser Priester meinte "Ey Bírkan, was bekommst du heute egtl. so herbe auf's Maul" - "ka".... C gedrückt und gesehen, dass ich noch in Frost Gear war, hehe ^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (21. März 2012)

Beim ICC Luftschiff mit dem Fallschirm beim Kampfbeginn runter zu springen


----------



## cM2003 (21. März 2012)

Peinlichster weiß ich nicht, aber definitiv der witzigste Fauxpas war in einem 3vs3 Arena Match gegen einen Mage.
Der Fight ging schon ca. 15 Minuten und ich klebte am Mage. Hab kurz das Ziel gewechselt zum Interrupten und bin wieder auf den Mage. Ich hab ihn umgerotzt mit meinem DK und freute mich im TS "DER SCHEISS MAGE IST DOWN, DER MAGE IST DOWN".
Verwundert kam von einem Mitspieler der Kommentar wie das sein könne, er sei gerade gesheept worden.

Naja, stellte sich raus, dass ich nen Spiegelbild verdroschen habe


----------



## merdebas (21. März 2012)

Naja ganz zu Beginn wo ich angefangen hab und null Ahnung vom Game hatte.

Ich zock nen Mage hoch unwissend wie ich war bin ich in ne ini gegangen.
Hab grad zuvor den neuen Zauber Verwandlung gelernt. Hmm jo supa dacht ich und ich sheep doch mal die ganze Mopgruppe ..... den rest könnt ihr euch vorstellen oO
Was hat mein Kumpel im TS gelacht -.-


----------



## Fremder123 (21. März 2012)

Gestern abend am Flussnabel im Sholazarbecken. Grad mit meiner kleinen Jägerin von Dala hingeflogen um Leder zu farmen. Also angekommen und direkt an der Klippe hochgeflogen, sind ja gleich viele Krokilisken und Schlangen. Stelle mich also an den Rand des Abhangs, um nicht mehr als einen zu pullen und schieße ein Kroko an. Als es trotz Erschütterndem Schuss rasch näher kam ging ich instinktiv rückwärts weil ich ja sonst nicht mehr schießen kann. Da ich so nah am Abgrund stand fiel ich natürlich sofort runter und klatschte halbtot auf einen Felsvorsprung. Das Kroko kletterte munter senkrecht die Wand hinterher. Auf der Hälfte etwa spottete mein Skorpion und ich konnte dem Kroko den Rest geben. Da er aber mitten in der Wand hing war die Mühe vergebens, ich war somit zwar fast tot, konnte ihn aber nicht kürschnern.

Wenigstens hab ich nicht auf Rückzug gedrückt, die Sandtextur viele Meter weit unten ist dann glaub ich doch etwas härter als sie aussieht.^^


----------



## campino76 (21. März 2012)

Kipp beim Tanken um -> krieg BR -> nehme an -> tanke weiter und wunder mich, wieso der Boss noch immer einen DD im Target hat ^^ -> ..ah, vielleicht sollt ich doch mal spotten. 

Ich vergess das aber wirklich jedesmal..


----------



## BoP78 (23. März 2012)

Zu frühen Anfangszeiten:
ich war schon immer auf Erfolge aus - zu Beginn vor Allem auf die Entdeckergeschichten.
Ich war bei Darnassus unterwegs und mir fehlte nur noch Rut´theran für den Erfolg.
Laut Map lag das ja außerhalb des Baums. Und da mir die Existenz des Teleporters nicht bekannt war
suchte ich einen anderen Weg. Und zwar den am Rand des Baums - von Ast zu Ast hüpfend.
2-3 mal ging es gut, dann verfehlte ich einen...

Dazu kam noch, dass ich nicht wusste, dass ich ja beim Geistheiler direkt wiederbeleben kann
mit den bekannten Einschränkungen. Deshalb wieder auf zum Rand und springen zur Leiche.

Dumm wars... aber auch schön^^


----------



## släyer2 (23. März 2012)

Na ja mein grösster fehltritt war wohl nen hunter als nahkampf hunter gespielt hab bis mir dann wer sagte duuhuu sei net sauer aber versuchs ma mit deinen bogen ( das waren noch zeiten wo man sowas noch erklärt bekamm als nap ) so nun hab ich aber dazu gelernt und bin auf nen nahkampfmage umgestiegen xd


----------



## Serendipity (10. Juni 2012)

Nicht direkt mein Fauxpas, aber der eines eigentlich sehr erfahrenen damaligen Mitspielers... Er mit Mage, ich mit Jägerin unterwegs, beide im TS, munter im Gespräch, stehen irgendwo in der Pampa, stellen fest das wir als nächstes in die Stadt müssen ... er: "Kein Problem ich stell ein Portal, dann gehts fix, muß halt nur dran denken auch Portal und nicht Teleportieren zu nu(Plopp)tzen, das ist mir nämlich schon mal passiert und dann stand mein Gruppenkollege allein in der Pampa... was lachst... ooops" Plopp = an genau der Stelle seines Textes, noch während er über genau diesen schon mal passierten Fauxpas redete, TELEPORTIERTE er sich weg ... und die Jägerin stand allein in der Pampa ... und ich lag gut 5 Min. Tränen lachend auf meinem Schreibtisch während er nicht aufhören konnte sich zu entschuldigen... Leuchtende Tage ... nicht weinen das sie vorüber ... sondern lächeln das sie gewesen


----------



## Xaltheos (18. Juli 2012)

Ich erinner mich noch ans Leveln meines ersten Chars (Blutelf-Paladin als DD).
Das muss so erste Hälfte WotLK-Zeit gewesen sein. Ich war gerade Anfang 60 und in einer der Höllenfeuer-Instanzen unterwegs.

Das waren auch damals meine ersten Versuche in Instanzen. Davor hatte ich eigentlich immer nur solo gespielt.

Auf jedenfall hatte ich noch keine (genaue) Ahnung von der Rollenverteilung. Ich wusste zwar, dass der Heiler heilt
und der Tank mir die Mobs vom Hals halten soll, aber wie genau die das machen, wusste ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht.

Jedenfalls war 'Hand der Abrechnung' damals noch fest in meiner Rota, weil er ja damals noch Schaden gemacht hat, wenn der
Gegner mich noch nich agriff. Ich also HdA immer schön auf CD gehalten. 
Irgendwann nölte mich dann der Tank (natürlich voll zurecht) an, ich solle endlich die Spotterei sein lassen!!

Ich schrieb zwar: "Ok" dachte mir aber damals noch ... was für'n Horst ... das macht doch Schaden XD

Jetzt im Nachhinein ist mir dieser Gedanke doch arg unangenehm ... aber naja so lernt man Schritt für Schritt immer was dazu.

Heute bin ich selbst Tank =)

so long
Xaltheos


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

Habe eine Frau gefragt ob sie mit mir was "machen" will.
Das Wort machen fand sie gar nicht gut.
So versaut ist unsere Gesellschaft heute, dass sie alles missversteht.


----------



## Heynrich (19. Juli 2012)

Im Raid hab ich dem Tank versehentlich Segen des Schutzes gegeben. Aggro weg, Boss frisst sich durch den Raid und der Tank schrie panisch durchs TS, dass er verbugged sei und nichts mehr machen könne. Irgendwie hat's aber auch keiner in der Runde gemerkt?! War dann auch nicht sonderlich darauf erpicht alle aufzuklären *g*

Ursprünglich wollte ich nur Handauflegen, der lag genau daneben in der Leiste =)

Hachja ...


----------



## outlaw1712 (19. Juli 2012)

Neben "Eventboss im DD-Equip heilen" war mein größter Fauxpas wohl, dass ich jemals versucht habe zu tanken. Damit komm ich gar nicht klar...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Als ich das erste mal in einer Instanz war und angemeckert wurde warum ich denn auf alles grüne Bedarf würfeln würde (war halt Verzauberer).

War mir dann recht peinlich, habe es aber natürlich direkt gelassen, als mir erklärt wurde dass man das so nicht macht.

mfg


----------



## KriseX (19. Juli 2012)

ohja die guten alten Zeiten

Mount Hyjal zu BC-Zeiten: ich war der einzige Pala tank und damals hatten wir es noch am einfachsten die kommenden Mob-Gruppen mit Weihe zu tanken. Wir haben noch nicht angefangen und buffen gerade noch durch. Der Raidleiter will gerade pullen (also Jaina ansprechen), da will ich SdK (Segen der Könige) buffen und verklicke mich und wirke stattdessen glaube ich "Segen der Aufopferung" (?, den gibts heute nicht mehr). Auf jeden Fall war ich augenblicklich tot und einer im Raid wurde durch meine bubble aus dem Kampf genommen. Alle sofort verwundert im ts : Was ist dem mit dem Pala / Tank? Warum ist der denn auf einmal tot?

Mega peinlich, vor allem war es mein erster Raid in der Kombination ( waren aus 2 Gilden und paar rnds), danach ist mir das zum glück nie wieder passiert.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

KriseX schrieb:


> wirke stattdessen glaube ich "Segen der Aufopferung" (?, den gibts heute nicht mehr). Auf jeden Fall war ich augenblicklich tot und einer im Raid wurde durch meine bubble aus dem Kampf genommen


Göttliches Eingreifen hieß das. Wie ich das vermisse, hat mir an harten Wipeabenden in ICC hc so manche Reppkosten erspart. Und alle haben sich im TS um mich gerissen wenn ich vor einem anstehenden Wipe ahnungsvoll in die Runde fragte: "Wer will GE haben"? "ICH!" "NEIN ICH!"  Blizzard versaut einem wirklich jeden Spaß.^^


----------



## kinziggangster (19. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Göttliches Eingreifen hieß das. Wie ich das vermisse, hat mir an harten Wipeabenden in ICC hc so manche Reppkosten erspart. Und alle haben sich im TS um mich gerissen wenn ich vor einem anstehenden Wipe ahnungsvoll in die Runde fragte: "Wer will GE haben"? "ICH!" "NEIN ICH!"  Blizzard versaut einem wirklich jeden Spaß.^^



wir wollen Göttliches Eingreifen wieder! Bester spell ever...hat viel spaß gebracht...oft auch "für dich würde ich sterben..." bam tot  schade drum :'(


----------



## Rifter (19. Juli 2012)

Es gab nur wenige Fauxpas in meiner Anfangszeit... die Tooltips waren doch schon sehr eindeutig.

Nur eine Sache war da. Mein erster Charakter war ein Magier, als junger Level 45er war ich mit ein paar anderen in Zul'Farrak unterwegs. 
Da droppte auf einmal ein schickes Schwert - nun da Magier Schwerter tragen können und sich der Tooltip gut las (Jangthraze der Beschuetzer) entschloss ich mich auf Bedarf mit zu würfeln. Natürlich protestierte der Krieger und der Paladin in der Gruppe - ich wusste nicht was mir die anderen da vorwarfen, dementsprechend hilflos verteidigte ich mich. Nachdem ich den Tooltip mehrmals durchlas und ich die Argumente einleuchtend fand wollt ich mich entschuldigen. Aber da war es schon zu spät, ich wurde aus der Gruppe geworfen und sämtliche Gruppenmitglieder haben mich schon ignoriert!

Ist mir damals ziemlich nah gegeangen... ich muss dazu sagen das dies zu einer Zeit statt fand in der Items noch etwas wert waren, es noch keine Servertranfers gab und ein guter Ruf Gold wert war - also zu Classic  .
Später fand ich heraus das man dieses Schwert mit einem anderen Schwert kompinieren kann und dann ein epischen Zweihänder erhält - nuja.


----------



## Xatra (20. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich will mich hier auch mal in den ring werfen 

Das epischte was mir jemals passiert ist:
Mein erster Raid: Classic, MC, 40 leute! naja.... die Helden in der Geschichte: Eine kleine Nachtelf Jägerin, und der nicht ganz so kleine Baron Geddon.
(Viele werden sich schon denken was jetzt kommt, ja ihr habt recht  )
Naja... wir starten den kampf, taktik war ja so weit auch bekannt... schön am rumschnetzeln... gekonnt die wisper von DBM (Oder was es damals gab) ignoriert!
"Du bist die Bombe!" "Du bist die Bombe!" "Du bist die Bombe!" "Du bist die Bombe!" "Du bist die Bombe!" "Du bist die Bombe!"
naja... irgendwann denke ich mir so: "Hm.. was isn das da für nen komischer debuff?? .... oh shi..." *BOOOOOOM"
naja... kumpel von mir stand auf der anderen seite vom raum (bzw. saß neben mir) und hat erstma so angefangen zu lachen.... das muss echt lustig ausgesehen haben 

Ansonsten halt noch so einige lustige kleinigkeiten 

Aber wenn wir schon bei besagtem abend sind! Kein fehler von mir... aber seeeeehr ammüsant 
Ein boss vorher. Der Garr! Mit seinen 8 lustigen kleinen mini-garr's  naja... da es weder schlachtzugsymbole noch andere komische sachen hatten haben wir das über Magier (Magie aufdecken) und priester (Gedankenansicht) gelöst, damit jeder hexer weiß was er bannen muss 

Hauptakteure: Mein Kumpel, Nachtelf Priester; Raidleiter, Nachtelf priester

Um es kurz zu machen... der Raidleader hat meinem kumpel geschlagene 30 minuten lang erklärt das er doch bitte gedankenansicht auf sein target machen soll. Mein kumpel hat ihm 30 minuten lang erklärt, dass er sich den skill nicht beigebracht hat, da er ihn für total sinnfrei hielt. Aber irgendwie wollte er das nicht verstehen... nach 30 minuten kam dann allerdings die aussage: "ok... dann mache ich es halt selbst..." man haben wir gelacht 

waren schon schöne zeiten 

LG Xarta


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Juli 2012)

Einige Fauxpas sind mir mit dem Jäger in Classic unterlaufen, andauernd ist das Pet wirr durch die Ini geheizt und hat alles gepullt...mann war ich beliebt zeitweise :-)) Und im BG habe ich mal die Flagge gehalten für 20 Min. es wstand 1:0 für den Gegner alles wurde abgewehrt und dann wirklich Sekunden vor Schluß wurde unsere Flagge zurückerobert ich geh zum Punkt und klicke irgendwie plötzlich auf meine Flagge und stelle sie ganz kurz vor dem Abgabepunkt ab - ein Schurkengegner taucht auf und bringt sie zurück....


----------



## HunterFeivel (20. Juli 2012)

Kurz und knapp...

Raid

Frage kommt: Hunter unterbrichst du?
Ich antworte: Klar kein Thema!

Kampf beginnt - Wipe 

-.-

Frage kommt: Was war da mit unterbrechen los?
Ich antworte: Mist ja äh achso da war was -.-!


Und was kam wieder als Standardspruch: Und schon wieder ist der Hunter schuld! -.-


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

HunterFeivel schrieb:


> Und was kam wieder als Standardspruch: Und schon wieder ist der Hunter schuld! -.-



Wir haben einen neuen Hunter in der Gilde, der hat gestern bei seinem ersten Raid mit uns direkt eingesehen dass er von nun an immer die Schuld tragen wird. 

mfg


----------



## Rasgaar (20. Juli 2012)

Ich in meiner Anfangszeit bei WoW Classic mit meiner damaligen Freundin.
Sie eine Heiligpriesterin und ich einen Heilpala. Da mir der Aggrobuff damals überhaupt noch nichts gesagt hat und ich den somit auch ignoriert habe, hatte meine Ex die Mobs permanent am Hintern kleben, während ich wie ein Weltmeister von hinten mit Autohit und Siegel entfesseln (ich glaube, viel mehr gabs damals als Holy noch nicht...) auf die Mobs gehauen habe. Naja, wer noch weiss, was ein Holy Pala bis Level 60 getaugt hat im offensiven Kampf, der weiss auch, dass da die Mobs fast noch eher wieder regenerieren als sterben. Auf jedenfall ich regelmässig meine Ex aufkratzen müssen weil sie immer gestorben ist und das hat fast dazu geführt, dass sie das Spiel hingeschmissen hat. 

Und ja, Göttliches Eingreifen war wirklich geil! Den Spell vermisse ich auch!
Vor allem wenn man den auf einen Heiler gewirkt hat vor einem Wipe und dann derjenige im Chat Sachen schrieb wie; "Ich kann mich nicht mehr bewegen!", "Mom, rasch relogg, da geht grad nichts mehr bei mir.", und man denen dann erklären musste, dass sie das Göttliche Eingreifen erst mal wegklicken mussten oben...


----------



## Tomratz (20. Juli 2012)

Groß wars nicht, aber es soll nur verdeutlichen, dass einem auch mit nem 85er Char noch die eine oder andere peinliche Sache passieren kann.

Mit unserer erst vor kurzem gegründeten Gilde ging es letzte Woche nach DS (nonhero).

Beim Deathwing Endkampf kam vom Tank die Ansage, ich solle ihm auf Zuruf den Schutzgeist draufballern, was ich mit einem "Klar, mach ich" 
beantwortete. Für den Schutzgeist hatte ich mir vor längerer Zeit mal ein feines Mouseovermakro gebastelt.

Es kam wie es kommen musste, der Tank rief nach dem Schutzgeist, ich drück den Knopf, der Tank ist tot.

"Öhmmm, XXX, warum hast du mir den Schutzgeist nicht gegeben?", "Hab ich doch", "hast du nicht".

Es stellte sich heraus, dass mein Mouseovermakro nicht mehr funtzte und wir haben dann ein direktes Targetmakro erstellt. Dabei stellte ich mich
auf Grund meiner Konsterniertheit so blöd an, dass der Spaß fast ne Viertelstunde gedauert hat. Deathwing lag dann brav, das Makro hatte ich
aber nicht vewenden brauchen, weil unser Tank sich anders behelfen wollte -> Tank tot -> Deathwing mit dem Rest der Leute runtergezergt.

Gestern Abend vor Raidbeginn hab ich mich dann hingesetzt und ein neues Mouseover gebaut und an einem x-beliebigen Spieler in SW ausprobiert.
Der mag sich vielleicht über die Flügelchen gewundert haben, aber ich konnte die natürlich gleich zu Anfang des Raids kommende Frage des RL,
"Na, xxx, funktioniert dein Makro?", mit einem instant Flügelverleihen an den Tank beantworten.


----------



## Ayi (4. August 2012)

Sicher, das epische Gefühl vom erstem Mal einloggen, wird nie wieder zurückkommen. Aber dennoch erinnert ihr euch ja bestimmt an die kleinen Fehler, die ihr als WoW-Anfänger so gemacht habt. Was habt ihr denn so zu berichten?

Ich habe kurz vor BC Release angefangen, damals noch eine Menschenmagierin. Und obwohl mein Kumpel mich gut über das Spiel aufgeklärt hat, gab es natürlich auch bei mir Anfänger-Fehler. Was die Ausrufungszeichen über den NPC bedeutet und wie das Questen so funktioniert, wurde mir erklärt. Es klappte auch alles soweit, bis ich irgendwann einem Mob begegnete, der Caster war. Ich laufe wie blöde hin und her, weil ich dachte, ich könnte den Feuerbällen somit ausweichen. Hat leider nicht ganz so geklappt. 
Oder ein anderes Mal wurde meine Magierin von jemandem angesprochen, ob ich ihm Wasser herstellen könnte. Habe ich dann auch brav gemacht, aber ich hatte keine Ahnung, wie ich es denn handeln könnte. Bis der andere es leid war und ohne sein Wasser weitergelaufen ist.
Wie es der Jäger geschafft hat, nach seinem Tod direkt wieder aufzustehen, habe ich auch erst gewusst, nachdem ich den Skill "Totstellen" kannte.
Jaja, und Blut von Helden, die Todesfalle überhaupt xD 

Und das waren nur einige Beispiele. Ich habe auch andere Anfängerfehler gehabt, aber das reicht erst mal fürs Erste


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. August 2012)

Threads verbunden


----------



## Ayi (4. August 2012)

jo hab den Thread hier übersehen. Danke fürs Zusammenfügen


----------



## Elrigh (4. August 2012)

WOW Classic - Mainchar Paladin. Auf Level 56 erzählt mir ein Gildenkumpelpaladin was von Richturteilen und ich musste fragen was das ist.

Ich hab tatsächlich 56 Level lang kein Richturteil benutzt, weil ich dachte, das wären passive Fähigkeiten...

Peinlich? Vielleicht auch nicht, immerhin hab ich 56 Level überlebt ohne Richturteil. Ich dachte der Paladin muss so schwer zu spielen sein.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. August 2012)

bt raid: statt zauberöl auf mein schwertchen (sturm des chaos...tolles schwert ) aufzutragen, hab ich es entzaubert..... mist, brief an nen gm geschrieben... naja, alles halb so wild, ich hatte noch das schwert aus ssc im inventar (reißzahn leviathans oder so...weiß nimmer), auf das ich dann mein zauberöl auftragen wollte.... wieder entzaubert.... so blöd kann man nicht sein? oh doch, ich habs bewiesen


----------



## Cera2 (4. August 2012)

Mir ist erst vor ein paar Monaten ein echt heftiger Fail unterlaufen.

War mit meiner Stammgruppe DS (ich war als Heal Druide unterwegs) raiden und hab für Ultra auf Moonkin gespecct.
Raidleiter meinte dann im TS schon mal "Jaja Leute, nehmt Ultra nicht ins Target, kein Bock das jemand pullt", selbstverständlich habe ich ihn ins Target genommen, wie könnte es auch anders sein, ich wollte ja keine Zeit verlassen. 
Ich drück schon mal meine Moonfire Taste, nur um eine Millisekunde später zu realisieren, dass ich mein Bartender ja vorhin erst umgestellt habe, dass die Fähigkeiten auf "Druck" und nicht auf "Loslassen" aktiviert werden (was auch ziemlich bobig von mir war, dass ich das erst nach Jahren der Nutzung herausgefunden habe). Es war ein epischer Wipe und ich habe mich unendlich geschämt


----------



## Serendipity (20. März 2014)

Nanu...  stellt wirklich seit 2 Jahren keiner mehr Dummheiten an? Oder traut sich nur keiner mehr sie zuzugeben? 

---------------

Okay, im TS ...
ICH: Boaah, eeendlich Bester Freund bei allen Ackerbauern, man hat das Buff-Food gekostet.
Kumpel: Warum hast n nicht "Dunkle Erde" gesammelt?
ICH: ... öhm ... die ist immer da? ... nicht nur wenn ich Quests erledige? -.-*

---------------

Und der Tag an dem ich nen Schurken spielenden Gildenkollegen auf Sulik'shor aufmerksam gemacht habe 
und die Tatsache das die Meisten die drüber fliegen erstmal alles angreifen was an seinem Spawn-Platz steht ... 
er bei den Nachbar-Mobs Taschendiebstahl, sich das Aussehen "gemobst" und an den Spawn-Platz gestellt... 
man hatte er seinen Spaß ... man konnte die Fragezeichen der angreifenden Leuts geradezu comicartig sehen. 
Schade das es mittlerweile sehr ruhig im Tal der Vier Winde geworden ist auf unserem Server.


----------

